# Official Fantasyland Expansion Q & A (Mickey gets evicted) PART II



## Berlioz70

*TIMELINE*
*OPEN*
Be Our Guest Restaurant MENUS & PICS
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Gaston's Tavern
Bonjour Gifts
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
Ariel's Grotto
Storybook Circus
Winnie the Pooh Meet and Greet

*OPENING FALL 2013*
Princess Fairytale Hall

*OPENING 2014*
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train

*PHOTOGRAPHS*
*CONSTRUCTION*
Imagineers Offer a Sneak Peek Inside Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Princess Fairytale Hall at New Fantasyland, April 25, 2013

*NOW OPEN*
New Fantasyland A Mysterious Wonder at Night  Part 3, October 22, 2012

Over 400 Photos of New Fantasyland Soft Opening from Earlier Today!, October 12, 2012

PHOTOS - Take a tour of Big Top Souvenirs from this morning's grand opening, September 30, 2012

Sneak peek: New Fantasyland's Enchanted Tales with Belle, September 10, 2012

Disney tests new Dumbo interactive Big Top Queue, June 24, 2012

Casey Jr. Splash 'N' Soak Station, June 15, 2012

PHOTOS and VIDEO - Storybook Circus nighttime lighting, March 13, 2012

*PLANS*

Updated Sketch, Jan. 18, 2011






Image Courtesy: http://thedisneydrivenlife.com

Original Announcement: D23 Expo, Sept. 12, 2009 (YouTube)

Orlando Sentinel Follow Up Article: Walt Disney World Makeover, Sept. 12, 2009

Essentially, the northern side of Fantasyland (including the former location of 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea) was transformed into different realms, Fantasyland Forest (which includes areas dedicated to different movies) and Storybook Circus. The current Fantasyland Courtyard is also getting some updates.

*ENCHANTED FOREST*
*BEAUTY AND THE BEAST*
_*Be Our Guest Restaurant*_: Counter Service for lunch, Table Service for dinner (to seat 550) MENUS
_*Gaston's Tavern*_: Counter Service
_*Bonjour! Village Gifts*_: Merchandise Shop
_*Enchanted Tales with Belle*_: Belle "play & greet" with an audio-animatronic Lumiere

*THE LITTLE MERMAID*
_*Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid*_: E-ticket attraction
_*Ariel's Grotto*_: Ariel meet and greet in her fin

*SNOW WHITE*
_*The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train*_: E-ticket attraction (Virtual ride on the track)

*STORYBOOK CIRCUS*
_*Dumbo*_: Attraction (2 carousels)
_*Barnstormer*_: Refreshed attraction hosted by the Great Goofini
_*Fantasyland Train Station*_: Refreshed train station stop
_*Casey Jr. Roundhouse*_: Water play area
_*Big Top Souvenirs featuring The Flying Piggolinis*_: Merchandise shop
_*Pete's Silly SideShow*_: Character Meet and Greet featuring: The Great Goofini, The Astounding Donaldo, Minnie Magnifique, and Madame Daisy Fortuna

*FANTASYLAND COURTYARD*
*Princess Fairytale Hall*: Princess meet and greet to feature Cinderella and Rapunzel, plus others
*The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh*: New Pooh and Tigger meet and greet

*CHARACTERS*
*CURRENT*

*Mickey* is meeting at the Town Square Theater (formerly known as Expo Hall). This is Mickey's permanent home. See images from The DIS Unplugged Disney Blog.

*Minnie, Daisy, Donald, and Goofy* are meeting in Storybook Circus (Pete's Silly Sideshow), wearing new Circus themed costumes.

*Belle* can be found within the Enchanted Tales with Belle attraction, not a traditional meet and greet.

*Gaston* meets near his Tavern.

*Ariel* meets in her new Grotto.

*Beast* meets at Be Our Guest Restaurant for Dinner only.

*Cinderella, Aurora, and Rapunzel* are currently meeting at the Town Square Theater (formerly known as Expo Hall). 

*Tinker Bell* is currently meeting in the Adventureland Veranda at Magic Kingdom with Rosetta.

*FUTURE*

*Cinderella, Rapunzel* will meet in the Fairytale Hall, Aurora's future location is unknown.

*CLOSURES*

_Snow White's Scary Adventures_ closed June 1, 2012

_Original Dumbo_ closed January 9, 2012

_Mickey's Toontown Fair_ closed February 12, 2011

_Storytime with Belle_ closed on September 12, 2010

_Ariel's Grotto_ and _Pooh's Playground_ closed on April 12, 2010

*FAQ*

*Will Be Our Guest be Character Dining?*

According to the 2013 Disney Dining Plan brochure, Be Our Guest is NOT listed as Character Dining. The Beast is available in the lobby for Guests dining during Dinner.

*What is replacing the current Dumbo?*

The new Castle Wall crosses right over the area where Dumbo once sat.

*How will this affect my trip?*

There will be walls in the middle of Fantasyland during your trip, likely to remain standing until areas start to open. Look at it this way, there are more places to park strollers!

*Will the current Fantasyland close?*

Nope. The expansion is only going to close Snow White's Scary Adventures and Dumbo; the rest of Fantasyland is staying in tact. If the other attractions close, it is due to their own refurbishment schedule, not because of the expansion. 

_*Where are Mickey and Minnie's Houses going?*_

Demolished.

*LINKS*

WDWMagic.com

************

Orlando Sentinel Daily Disney


----------



## ipodluvr287

In that aerial photo, which is which? I honestly can't even tell those are castles yet...


----------



## Berlioz70

The one of the left is Beast's, the one on the right (near Toon Town) is Eric's.

In other news, another rumor popped up that the characters are not going to Expo Hall. They'll still be in Magic Kingdom, just somewhere else. I've updated the first post!


----------



## Lillian Gracey

I'm still hoping for a ride or something that has to do with Sleeping Beauty. And I will be so sad if they get rid of Snow White's Scary Adventure. :'(


----------



## LoveKermit

We're going in August and I just want to keep up on everything.  I agree that it will be sad if Snow White closes, but otherwise, people are really adverse to change!  Won't it be nice to have a fresh look in that park?  I'm excited.

Can't wait to try the new TS.  MK really needs it.  (too bad it still won't have wine)

A new coaster will be nice too.  Can't remember anything new like that since Splash, I think.  It's been a while.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Wow I can't believe a new thread is needed for poor Mickey getting evicited!  Thanks to everyone who's posted some much info thus far!  I loved reading the last thread and can't wait to see what we find out in the future!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Berlioz70 said:


> No. Now you're just being ridiculous.



I just had to laugh at this. So funny- and so sad that there are some people out there who will seriously ask that question.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Subscribing to this thread.  We will be returning to the World in May and want to make sure we know what all the changes will be.


----------



## dragonfly57005

How do you get into that area of the park when it opens?  Are they going to move the trees out of the way or will you enter through Toontown area?


----------



## Berlioz70

I highly suspect they'll be moving the trees! Some may stay permenantly for the "forrest theme," but others will likely be moved.


----------



## theAnalogKid

ToonTown is set to close on February 12th, so will it actually be open on the 12th? Or will it close at the end of the day on the 11th?

The 11th is our first day in the parks, so its obviously a concern for us.


----------



## Berlioz70

It'll be closed on the 12th, 11th will be the last day to visit it; hope that works with your plans!


----------



## theAnalogKid

Berlioz70 said:


> It'll be closed on the 12th, 11th will be the last day to visit it; hope that works with your plans!



Thanks for the confirmation. 
That's what I figured, so I guess we will definitely be heading to the MK after we arrive in the morning on the 11th.

We used to go practically every year, but haven't been down since our older son was 10 months old - and he just turned 8 today!!!   I'm glad that DS8 and DS4 will get to go on the last day.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Can you currently see any of the construction while riding dumbo?  I know they planted some trees a while back.  We are going to WDW soon and I'd ride Dumbo if I could peek over the wall!


----------



## Lillian Gracey

I think you can. A lot of the pictures I've seen where the trees are there, you can see through them and maybe over them. Not sure about over them, but you might not be able to see as much if the trees weren't there. Hopefully you can!


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

You can also see some of the construction through the trees if you ride the railroad from Frontierland to Toontown.


----------



## TinkerMouse

I'm wondering if the Gaston's Tavern restaurant will have Gaston, the bimbettes and Lefou show up from time to time. I think that would be fun. 

Does anyone know why the Little Mermaid ride took about twenty years to be made? The platinum edition DVD from years ago has a bonus feature that talks about the ride that never was and virtually takes you through the whole thing. When they first announced that they were making this ride I immediately thought about the DVD and thought "Wow so NOW they're going to do it". Why after two decades? I guess there is more incentive when there wasn't before. Anyway, I want to ride it to see if it's just like the DVD because the new pictures essentially say it is. I liked that virtual ride.


----------



## mom2rtk

TinkerMouse said:


> Does anyone know why the Little Mermaid ride took about twenty years to be made? The platinum edition DVD from years ago has a bonus feature that talks about the ride that never was and virtually takes you through the whole thing. When they first announced that they were making this ride I immediately thought about the DVD and thought "Wow so NOW they're going to do it". Why after two decades? I guess there is more incentive when there wasn't before. Anyway, I want to ride it to see if it's just like the DVD because the new pictures essentially say it is. I liked that virtual ride.



Actually it's been under construction in California for some time! It was announced as an addition to California Adventure in fall 07 and is slated to open this year.


----------



## julirina

TinkerMouse said:


> The platinum edition DVD from years ago has a bonus feature that talks about the ride that never was and virtually takes you through the whole thing. ...  Anyway, I want to ride it to see if it's just like the DVD because the new pictures essentially say it is. I liked that virtual ride.



I don't have the DVD -- what's the virtual ride like?


----------



## Berlioz70

More information about Ariel's attraction is in the first post. There is a video with an Imagineer talking about the attraction and some sneak peaks.


----------



## TinkerMouse

mom2rtk said:


> Actually it's been under construction in California for some time! It was announced as an addition to California Adventure in fall 07 and is slated to open this year.



I know this. For all of my visits to DCA & DL in 2009 there were huge construction walls for Mermaid ride and World of Color. The DVD is older than 2007 since it came out in 2006 meaning that they most likely put it together in 2005. This could imply that they put the ride on the DVD in order to promote it early just as they did with the reopening of the Sleeping Beauty castle walk through back in 2008. So there is still a something teen year difference from when they first came up with the idea for the ride after the film became popular in the early nineties and 2007. My question is about this over a decade break between the conception of the idea and the execution of it. 



			
				Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> More information about Ariel's attraction is in the first post. There is a video with an Imagineer talking about the attraction and some sneak peaks.


Thanks, but I watched the sneak peak video before I made my first post and it is essentially a much less detailed version of the DVD tour. The people presenting it didn't seen to mention the original conception of the ride's idea.



			
				julirina said:
			
		

> I don't have the DVD -- what's the virtual ride like?


The designs and colors are very cute. You essentially go through the entire movie. You're in your little clam shell car, go backwards into the "water" which is this area underneath this light up "water's surface" and because of this surface (I have no clue what it would be made of) it actually does kind of look like you dive underwater. For the "Kiss the girl" scene you come up out of the water and onto the surface which already has Ariel and Eric floating on it in their row boat. Just like the video linked on the page shows you also go into Ursula's lair and are there for "Under the Sea". I really liked it. I'm pretty sure the actual ride will be the same thing just as the Sleeping Beauty walk through ended up practically the exact same thing that was on the DVD.

*Does this mean that no one really knows why there was such a break in the ride's production?* I ask this because on the DVD they act as if they came up with the idea in the early nineties and talk about how it was a ride that never was.


----------



## kaybird

supersuperwendy said:


> Can you currently see any of the construction while riding dumbo?  I know they planted some trees a while back.  We are going to WDW soon and I'd ride Dumbo if I could peek over the wall!



Here are some shots I took from Dumbo about Dec. 17th.  Really exciting to see the progress...


----------



## bytheblood

nicely put together - good job.


----------



## Berlioz70

NEW Aeriel Photo: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...view-of-the-Fantasyland-construction-site.htm

First post updated!



bytheblood said:


> nicely put together - good job.



Thank you!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

hey everyone.. 
I posted this on the 1st thread but i wanted post it here.. 
So everyone gets a chance to read it.. 

Thank you again barlioz07 for starting Part II



Lorilais_mommie said:


> now has for what i saw and hear from my trip..
> 
> you can see work being done from dumbo..
> (sorry no pics DD wouldnt stop going up and down)
> 
> they seem to be doing most the work on TLM Ride..
> I think they maybe trying to get the rides' frame work done by the time toontown closes..
> 
> I was able to talk to a few CMs, one of which really seem to know what was going on.. ( also the only cm i saw wearing a check blue shirt / soild light blue & nice black coat??? maybe a higher ranting CM??  ) anyone know?
> 
> He was able to talk to me from about 20min why DH was getting FP..
> 
> He told me about Tinkerbelle moving to DHS and then on the epcot..
> This MAY NOT where they will end up... It made it sound as if the Pixie area was almost off table if not scrapped all together..
> And that placing them in DHS and then Epcot was a way of testing to see how guests react..
> 
> 
> Mickey and Minnies houses:
> (Quote) " Mickey has house is in DisneyLand & would rather sleep in cinderella's castle on vacation. Wouldn't you??" (unquote)
> he would say nothing else on that topic..
> sorry i guess its a tight lip sercet..
> 
> 
> Railroad..
> I was told that they are doing everything they can to keep it open..
> They DO NOT want to close it if they can avoid it..



That all i was able to get.. 
We have a great trip.. even if after everyone got sick... ( it must have been those 32 degree nights)


----------



## julirina

TinkerMouse said:


> The designs and colors are very cute. You essentially go through the entire movie. You're in your little clam shell car, go backwards into the "water" which is this area underneath this light up "water's surface" and because of this surface (I have no clue what it would be made of) it actually does kind of look like you dive underwater. For the "Kiss the girl" scene you come up out of the water and onto the surface which already has Ariel and Eric floating on it in their row boat. Just like the video linked on the page shows you also go into Ursula's lair and are there for "Under the Sea".



RE: Ariel's attraction -- I watched the video -- does anyone else get the feeling that it's a lot like Nemo & Friends but without the real water & fish?    Maybe it's just the clam-mobiles but I'm getting a kind of copycat feel.  Is there anything to indicate that this will be a really fresh new ride?  It seems surprising that a brand-new, expensive-to-build E-Ticket attraction would be basically the same thing that already exists just one park away.


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

julirina said:


> RE: Ariel's attraction -- I watched the video -- does anyone else get the feeling that it's a lot like Nemo & Friends but without the real water & fish?    Maybe it's just the clam-mobiles but I'm getting a kind of copycat feel.  Is there anything to indicate that this will be a really fresh new ride?  It seems surprising that a brand-new, expensive-to-build E-Ticket attraction would be basically the same thing that already exists just one park away.



I was thinking the same thing.  I really hope there's more to it that we don't know about yet.


----------



## Lillian Gracey

I wouldn't say it's a copy-cat because TLM ride concept came first, but I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

julirina said:


> RE: Ariel's attraction -- I watched the video -- does anyone else get the feeling that it's a lot like Nemo & Friends but without the real water & fish?    Maybe it's just the clam-mobiles but I'm getting a kind of copycat feel.  Is there anything to indicate that this will be a really fresh new ride?  It seems surprising that a brand-new, expensive-to-build E-Ticket attraction would be basically the same thing that already exists just one park away.



well, the idea of riding through an area while annimatronics, etc. tell a known story isn't really new (Peter Pan, Snow White, etc.) .... so I think it is the fact that the Nemo ride is still relatively new so it seems like two rides, built somewhat close together (from a timing perspective) and tell a story that involves being under the water and you ride in clam shaped "cars" does make it seem a little copy-catish

but, if it was something other than clams and if the nemo ride was built 20 years ago, I don't think we would think it was a copycat


----------



## DanBoris

TinkerMouse said:


> I'm wondering if the Gaston's Tavern restaurant will have Gaston, the bimbettes and Lefou show up from time to time. I think that would be fun.
> 
> Does anyone know why the Little Mermaid ride took about twenty years to be made? The platinum edition DVD from years ago has a bonus feature that talks about the ride that never was and virtually takes you through the whole thing. When they first announced that they were making this ride I immediately thought about the DVD and thought "Wow so NOW they're going to do it". Why after two decades? I guess there is more incentive when there wasn't before. Anyway, I want to ride it to see if it's just like the DVD because the new pictures essentially say it is. I liked that virtual ride.



It's important to remember that the ride that is being built, althought it may end up having some similarities, is NOT the one on the DVD. The big difference is that the one on the DVD has the cars suspended from an overhead track like Peter Pan's Flight, but the one that is being built has been confirmed to be an omni-mover like Haunted Mansion. 

Dan


----------



## ValpoCory

julirina said:


> I don't have the DVD -- what's the virtual ride like?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBUMRk-nkdA&feature=related


----------



## julirina

ValpoCory said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBUMRk-nkdA&feature=related



That was cool...thanks for sharing.  Seriously, if MK incorporates snail cars instead of clam-mobiles I would feel much better about it.  I know, it's such a stupid little thing...but duplicating the clams just really bugs me.  Maybe they'll keep the clams for DCA and WDW will get something different!


----------



## Berlioz70

ValpoCory said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBUMRk-nkdA&feature=related



Thanks for the link! I tried to find it when I first built this thread... I'll post the link on the first page!


----------



## scarscar93

Oh my, that video. Absolutely amazing. I can almost feel what it would be like to be on that ride.

Now I definitely need to make sure my class goes to Grad Nite instead of Grad Bash.

I'd hate for Snow White to close, it's just such a nice, classic dark ride.


----------



## TinkerMouse

DanBoris said:


> It's important to remember that the ride that is being built, althought it may end up having some similarities, is NOT the one on the DVD. The big difference is that the one on the DVD has the cars suspended from an overhead track like Peter Pan's Flight, but the one that is being built has been confirmed to be an omni-mover like Haunted Mansion.
> 
> Dan



Ok. That makes sense, but I still can't shake the feeling that it's going to end up being essentially the same thing. Yes, the omni-mover makes it different, Scuttle narrating makes it different, and going backwards at some point makes it different but I don't see how they could honestly make it truly different since it's the exact same story. I guess we could say that from the ashes of the ride that almost was comes the new ride that opens this year. That still doesn't explain why there is over a decade between them. Maybe the original concept was too ambitious construction wise so they canned it until they could come up with the version that's opening soon. I hope it's as good as if not better than its ancestor on the DVD.


----------



## girls

I know Toontown will be closed in the fall.  We were there last fall (Oct '10) and a good bit of Fantasyland was closed.  There aren't plans to close more of Fantasyland before the expansion are there?


----------



## mesaboy2

girls said:


> I know Toontown will be closed in the fall.  We were there last fall (Oct '10) and a good bit of Fantasyland was closed.  There aren't plans to close *more* of Fantasyland before the expansion are there?



Nope, at least not on the same scale (Ariel's Grotto, Pooh's Playful Spot, Scuttle's Landing, etc).  IASW was down during your visit, but that was not FLE-related.  At some point Dumbo will go down to be moved, but that should be about it.  If some rumors are true, then Snow White will eventually shut down permanently as well, but I don't put much stock in that just yet.


----------



## AnthonyJPreston

.


----------



## Berlioz70

Can I just say... I LOVE the new Pooh queue.

Speaking of Pooh, I also like this new poster for his upcoming movie (courtesy Stitch Kingdom)


----------



## freepixie

Subbing  This thread is awesome!


----------



## Dr.Mickey

*Plans for Goofy's Barnstormer:* 

Will the ride be torn down?  Or will it be re-themed?  I have seen one sentence on a site somewhere (very specific, I know) that said it would be re-themed as a clown coaster.  Every other link I can find simply says the ride will be closed when Toontown closes.  Thanks for the info or links.


----------



## Berlioz70

There was a rumor going around that it was going to be rethemed as a clown coaster, but not from any reputable site.

A more reputable rumor is that it is still going to be themed with Goofy... but as some sort of ring master theme, I've heard, "The Great Goofini."

A Google search with several Great Goofini references.

The only announcement from Disney is that it is being saved and rethemed, but as what remains unknown.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Berlioz70 said:


> There was a rumor going around that it was going to be rethemed as a clown coaster, but not from any reputable site.
> 
> A more reputable rumor is that it is still going to be themed with Goofy... but as some sort of magician theme, I've heard, "The Great Goofino."
> 
> The only announcement from Disney is that it is being saved and rethemed, but as what remains unknown.




Thanks for the answer.  My boys (ages 6, 3, 3) love the ride and would be sad if it was gone for good.  I will miss the Goofy airplane cut-out in the wall of the barn, but I'm glad it will be saved in some form.  That was a pretty good theme for a kiddy coaster.


----------



## girls

Me obsessing over our fall trip again.  

If they are moving Dumbo, then it will have to be closed at some point, right?  Any idea on when that would happen.  (Hopefully not before September!)


----------



## mom2rtk

girls said:


> Me obsessing over our fall trip again.
> 
> If they are moving Dumbo, then it will have to be closed at some point, right?  Any idea on when that would happen.  (Hopefully not before September!)



They have not said. I like to think that they will put the new one in place before closing the old one, but there's no way to know yet. For me, Dumbo was never about the ride itself, but the view of the castle and Fantasyland, the heart and soul of the Magic Kingdom. Now that it's moving away from the castle, I'm just not that excited about it any more. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how it is.


----------



## hookedonears

julirina said:


> RE: Ariel's attraction -- I watched the video -- does anyone else get the feeling that it's a lot like Nemo & Friends but without the real water & fish?    Maybe it's just the clam-mobiles but I'm getting a kind of copycat feel.  Is there anything to indicate that this will be a really fresh new ride?  It seems surprising that a brand-new, expensive-to-build E-Ticket attraction would be basically the same thing that already exists just one park away.



We went to Disneyland this past summer and the video reminds me a whole lot like the submarine attraction. (which was very lame).  It seems to me to be a cross between Nemo & Friends, the Submarine ride, Pooh & Snow White.  Not at all what I expected.  However, I don't know what I expected.


----------



## hookedonears

I didn't realize Disney made that announcement as a part of the expansion.  I know it's never been as popular as Peter Pan.  We went to Disneyland this past summer.  Got there early.  Peter Pan was packed imediately.  We went to Snow White instead, we litterally were the only people in the entire attraction.  We thought it was closed.  Disneyland's version is much darker than the World's and there's no happy ending at the end.  The last thing you see is the witch.  Strange.


----------



## mom2rtk

hookedonears said:


> Got there early.  Peter Pan was packed imediately.



PP at DL is the recommended "GO TO" ride first thing, much like Dumbo is in the MK. There is no FP for PP at DL so it's the only hope you have of doing it with a reasonable wait.


----------



## hookedonears

mom2rtk said:


> PP at DL is the recommended "GO TO" ride first thing, much like Dumbo is in the MK. There is no FP for PP at DL so it's the only hope you have of doing it with a reasonable wait.



After Snow White, we did go back and do Peter Pan at Disneyland.  45 minute waite, early in the morning.  We couldn't understand why there wasn't a FP for the attraction.


----------



## mom2rtk

hookedonears said:


> After Snow White, we did go back and do Peter Pan at Disneyland.  45 minute waite, early in the morning.  We couldn't understand why there wasn't a FP for the attraction.



They don't have FP for Toy Story Mania in DLR either. I'm not sure what their thinking was. Maybe they think there's just enough other stuff to do in close proximity????? There certainly is a lot more to do in a smaller area there. But that dang PP line stays long ALL DAY there.


----------



## kileybeth

A bit OT but I thought perhaps you nicely informed folks may be able to help me out!  We will be in WDW from 1/23-1/29  (woo-hoo less then 2 weeks) 

Where in all the world do we have our best chance of seeing Tnkerbell or any fairies for that matter?  Not counting tink over the castle at end of night in MK or in a box in the gift shop of course 

I fear we may need to make do with the Princesses. . .and sad to say but Ariel is my DD5's favorite one of those! oh my!  

Can anyone point me in the right direction for Tink at least?  

At least Minnie and Mickeys house will still be there for the DS7 who truly believes they go there to sleep at night!  oiy. Whoever said that Mickey likes to sleep in Cinderellas castle while he is in WDW on vacation? Ingenious!  I will be using that one for sure.


----------



## mom2rtk

kileybeth said:


> A bit OT but I thought perhaps you nicely informed folks may be able to help me out!  We will be in WDW from 1/23-1/29  (woo-hoo less then 2 weeks)
> 
> Where in all the world do we have our best chance of seeing Tnkerbell or any fairies for that matter?  Not counting tink over the castle at end of night in MK or in a box in the gift shop of course
> 
> I fear we may need to make do with the Princesses. . .and sad to say but Ariel is my DD5's favorite one of those! oh my!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for Tink at least?
> 
> At least Minnie and Mickeys house will still be there for the DS7 who truly believes they go there to sleep at night!  oiy. Whoever said that Mickey likes to sleep in Cinderellas castle while he is in WDW on vacation? Ingenious!  I will be using that one for sure.



There is only ONE place to meet Tink, and luckily you're going to be there before she disappears from Toontown.  Pixie Hollow is back where the princesses are, just a different line. Beware that it moves FAR more slowly than the princess line. So wait at the entrance to Toontown at 9:30. It opens at 9:45. If you're there in the first few groups, you can see them with a minimal wait. Later in the day it takes much longer and hardly ever lets up.

Once Toontown is closed, it is rumored that Tink will go to DHS and the other fairies will go to Epcot, but this is not certain. And while there is a date certain for them leaving (2/11 is their last day) there is no date certain yet for them to reappear. 

Enjoy!


----------



## fairestoneofall

mom2rtk said:


> They have not said. I like to think that they will put the new one in place before closing the old one, but there's no way to know yet. For me, Dumbo was never about the ride itself, but the view of the castle and Fantasyland, the heart and soul of the Magic Kingdom. Now that it's moving away from the castle, I'm just not that excited about it any more. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how it is.



i agree with this completely! flying over Fantasyland has a magic to it that moving it to the back of (what is now) Toontown completely lacks. look at Aladdin's Magic Carpets--the line is never as long as Dumbo. the same goes for Triceratops Spin at AK--it never has a super long line like Dumbo. not that they would, but if they only built one Dumbo in back and left the other, i'd almost guarantee that the original Dumbo would be the one with the long line. 

i'd be sad to see Snow White disappear too. it was bad enough that they were ignoring her in the original expansion plans. but to take more away from her? i'd LOVE a dwarves mine coaster. but i don't see why that means we can't have a (what is essentially the Evil Queen ride) Snow White ride too.


----------



## mom2rtk

fairestoneofall said:


> i'd be sad to see Snow White disappear too. it was bad enough that they were ignoring her in the original expansion plans. but to take more away from her? i'd LOVE a dwarves mine coaster. but i don't see why that means we can't have a (what is essentially the Evil Queen ride) Snow White ride too.



Haven't you heard? There are too many girl attractions in the Magic Kingdom. 

Cinderella's carousel had to be made into Prince Charming's Regal Carousel. Snow White is being replaced by a 7 Dwarf Mine Coaster. They are building Prince Eric's Castle, the Beast's Castle and Gaston is getting a tavern.

Maybe they'd consider keeping the ride if Snow White's prince even HAD a name to name it after!


----------



## fairestoneofall

mom2rtk said:


> Haven't you heard? There are too many girl attractions in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Cinderella's carousel had to be made into Prince Charming's Regal Carousel. Snow White is being replaced by a 7 Dwarf Mine Coaster. They are building Prince Eric's Castle, the Beast's Castle and Gaston is getting a tavern.
> 
> Maybe they'd consider keeping the ride if Snow White's prince even HAD a name to name it after!



i know you're joking.  but i have always found that argument to be pretty pathetic. i mean. hello? adventureland? frontierland? tomorrowland? those lands' attractions are either geared towards boys or are gender-neutral. 

i will admit that the expansion was pretty much geared toward girls. and i can see shaking it up a bit. i don't think a separate princess M&G for each princess was necessary. the princess line is not very long anymore. the fairy line is always long. i can more see keeping their area versus the individual princess areas (which excluded Snow White). 

but can we just have some loyalty for the original Disney princess? please?


----------



## kileybeth

aahh, thanks so much!  last time we went (fall 08) my littlest princess was just 3yrs old and had a fever that day so did not even get to see her then beloved Princesses (no way we wanted her making them sick or anyone elses kiddos coming behind us)  so we wait in line just like the prinesses or I get on the stick and decide to book Akerhous breakfast. oh boy.  My DH and sons will love that!   At least Airiel may be there. 

So sounds like I better make a bee line for dumbo as well. her Daddy usually has us in line no later then the second group tyo ride so she gets her "special pink elephant", oh my!  Never thought about the view but it really is my favorite part of that ride!  Hope it doesn't move to far away, I was just thinking how nice double dumbos would be for wait time or is it just a bigger dumbo? Guess I need to really read the thread all the way through!  

Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## mom2rtk

fairestoneofall said:


> i know you're joking.  but i have always found that argument to be pretty pathetic. i mean. hello? adventureland? frontierland? tomorrowland? those lands' attractions are either geared towards boys or are gender-neutral.
> 
> i will admit that the expansion was pretty much geared toward girls. and i can see shaking it up a bit. i don't think a separate princess M&G for each princess was necessary. the princess line is not very long anymore. the fairy line is always long. i can more see keeping their area versus the individual princess areas (which excluded Snow White).
> 
> but can we just have some loyalty for the original Disney princess? please?



Yep, you're preaching to the choir here. I've been making that point for the past year, and getting beat up by the princess haters here.

And yes, I do think the original expansion was geared more toward girls, but saw nothing wrong with that since so much of the rest of the park is geared toward boys.

I was poking fun at what is seeming more and more like a real effort on Disney's part to strip the park of anything girl specific!

And FWIW....... I was really excited about the new interactive meet & greets. I couldn't WAIT to see the new twist the imagineers could lend to their classics.... you know....... Disney magic at its finest. Then we saw the new interactive Tangled meet & greet. Coloring and a quick dance around the table?? Seriously?  My daughter and I simultaneously decided if that's what they had in mind......... then ditching it was a good idea.......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fairestoneofall said:


> i know you're joking.  but i have always found that argument to be pretty pathetic. i mean. hello? adventureland? frontierland? tomorrowland? those lands' attractions are either geared towards boys or are gender-neutral.
> 
> i will admit that the expansion was pretty much geared toward girls. and i can see shaking it up a bit. i* don't think a separate princess M&G for each princess was necessary*. the princess line is not very long anymore. the fairy line is always long. i can more see keeping their area versus the individual princess areas (which excluded Snow White).
> 
> but can we just have some loyalty for the original Disney princess? please?




I think that is the part that was concerning people.  Like you said, many other areas are gender neutral (maybe a little boyish), but to have one of the biggest construction projects in the history of the park (and possible the most important given the Harry Potter world @ Universal) and on the surface it looks like and extra dumbo, a little mermaid clam ride, a land of fairies and 14 princess meet and greets, it did seem a little, well, girly

But they might now have gone too far the other way and I do think Snow White deserve a place of her own (not just a dwarves mine ride) given that other than Mickey, she is probably the most important character to the Disney success.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Yep, you're preaching to the choir here. I've been making that point for the past year, and getting beat up by the princess haters here.
> 
> And yes, I do think the original expansion was geared more toward girls, but saw nothing wrong with that since so much of the rest of the park is geared toward boys.
> 
> I was poking fun at what is seeming more and more like a real effort on Disney's part to strip the park of anything girl specific!
> 
> And FWIW....... *I was really excited about the new interactive meet & greets. I couldn't WAIT to see the new twist the imagineers could lend to their classics.... you know....... Disney magic at its finest.* Then we saw the new interactive Tangled meet & greet. Coloring and a quick dance around the table?? Seriously?  My daughter and I simultaneously decided if that's what they had in mind......... then ditching it was a good idea.......




reading this makes me think that no matter what they do (whether it is for boys or girls or whatever), if it is done with classic Disney imagineering and attention to detail, it will be great and people will love it.  If it is done in a quick, no special effort way, it doesn't matter who it is geared at, people will hate it


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> 14 princess meet and greets



Seriously?

And yes....... not only did they go too far.... but it honestly appears to be part of an overall plan to rid the park of any of that nasty girl specific stuff. I wondered what the heck was up with renaming the carousel, but it seems to fit now.

Someone........ email Disney quick! Remind them they don't have to close Snow White! Maybe it can be the Snow Prince ride!

My understanding is that Pixie Hollow has bitten the dust now too.

But is anyone surprised? This all started after they got a new head of Parks. He has 3 boys. No girls.

I said it before. I'll say it again. The expansion did not NEED equal time. It WAS equal time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Seriously?
> 
> And yes....... not only did they go too far.... but it honestly appears to be part of an overall plan to rid the park of any of that nasty girl specific stuff. I wondered what the heck was up with renaming the carousel, but it seems to fit now.
> 
> Someone........ email Disney quick! Remind them they don't have to close Snow White! Maybe it can be the Snow Prince ride!
> 
> My understanding is that Pixie Hollow has bitten the dust now too.
> 
> But is anyone surprised? This all started after they got a new head of Parks. He has 3 boys. No girls.
> 
> I said it before. I'll say it again. The expansion did not NEED equal time. It WAS equal time.



well, I was being sarcastic and exaggerating with the 14

The thing to me is rather than just tweak things or maybe add some more boy things they just scrap tons of stuff people were looking forward to

I mean, couldn't they alter the Pixie Hallow to also include the Lost Boys? something like that rather than scrapping everything?


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I was being sarcastic and exaggerating with the 14
> 
> The thing to me is rather than just tweak things or maybe add some more boy things they just scrap tons of stuff people were looking forward to
> 
> I mean, couldn't they alter the Pixie Hallow to also include the Lost Boys? something like that rather than scrapping everything?



I sort of figured......I've done my own share of exaggerating for effect here too....

I agree there needed to be a nice in-between. To make a big announcement with all that fanfare, then to scrap so much of it so soon...... looked SO amateur..........


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Once Toontown is closed, it is rumored that Tink will go to DHS and the other fairies will go to Epcot, but this is not certain.



Just a quick note... this is not a rumor, this was announced officially by the Disney Parks Blog. The link is in the first post.


----------



## ipodluvr287

mom2rtk said:


> They have not said. I like to think that they will put the new one in place before closing the old one, but there's no way to know yet. For me, Dumbo was never about the ride itself, but the view of the castle and Fantasyland, the heart and soul of the Magic Kingdom. Now that it's moving away from the castle, I'm just not that excited about it any more. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how it is.



I think they will probably wait to move Dumbo until its almost opening time for that part of the expansion because it is such a popular ride and it probably won't be that hard to move. They'll probably do a little refurb on it though.

I do agree that I like Dumbo because of the view of Fantasyland and the castle plus other parts of MK.  I will miss that when they move it, however it is a classic ride.


----------



## BridgetR3

Subscribing because we go to Disney in May and I want to keep up with all of this.  

We've never been so it's sad to me that all of the Toontown parts we have read about are going to be gone but then again, it's hard to miss what you've never had.  Maybe????


----------



## Lillian Gracey

They should make the tree in Peter Pan where the lost boys are and make it an interactive thing, kind of like the tree at Pooh's cue, except more intricate. I think that would be cute!

I would just love a mermaid lagoon. 

There needs to be more Sleeping Beauty and Aladdin!!!


----------



## Kurby

this one got started rather quick - don't threads go up to 250 pages?


----------



## Berlioz70

It was started more because the owner of the previous thread was away for over a month, but she has since returned.


----------



## MommyBell08

sub


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Kurby said:


> this one got started rather quick - don't threads go up to 250 pages?



I will update the 1st post of the 1st thread, with info post on both threads.. 
untill it hits 250.. 
This way people who do not want read through both threads will get all the info they need.. 

Also If the owner on this thread could add the "mickey gets evicted" into the title of thread that would be great.. 
I had people e-mailing me saying they can't find Part II.. 
 Thanks


----------



## Magalex

Can't wait until 2013-2014. We just love anything new at Disney. The only wish can we get anything more creative with the Swiss Family Robinson Tree House. I knew the story in 1978 but it has become the ghost from the past.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Magalex said:


> Can't wait until 2013-2014. We just love anything new at Disney. The only wish can we get anything more creative with the Swiss Family Robinson Tree House. I knew the story in 1978 but it has become the ghost from the past.




I know it may seem out dated, but my 4yr old who knows nothing of the Swiss Family Robinson (other than it being their tree house) absolutely loves it. It's one of her favorite things in all of wdw. She thinks it's really neat to be able to climb up so high in a ' house.'  We had to walk through it several times last trip. We weren't the only ones. A lot of kids seemed to be enjoying it and we were not there at a busy time of year.  

I think it'd be better just to polish it up a bit. I have a feeling the story is one that will recycle through the years.

Not arguing, just my two cents


----------



## Berlioz70

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Also If the owner on this thread could add the "mickey gets evicted" into the title of thread that would be great..
> I had people e-mailing me saying they can't find Part II..
> Thanks



Certainly... I knew that was a cute phrase from your child and didn't want to look like I was stealing it!


----------



## midnightlouise

subbing...great thread.  I was thinking when I first read it that it looked like a lot of princess stuff going on, but then to turn around and seem like they are scrambling to make it non-gender specific makes me wonder what the end result will be...I'm excited about it just the same!

I have boys, and they'll probably love the little mermaid ride and the castle, whether they name it after Belle or the Beast.  When I was a girl, I didn't really care about princess stuff, so there will be boys who will think it is great and girls would rather be Luke Skywalker and ride POTC. 

I agree with the pp who said if they do it right, and put a lot of thought and effort into it, it will be great. If they just throw it together, it will suck, no matter what the names are or toward whom it's theoretically geared.


----------



## tarheel_girl

I am wondering when the fairies move to EPCOT, will they move them to the character spot? There are so many different places to meet the fab 5 just makes me think maybe they'll put the fairies there. My DD 4 LOVES Tink and all of her friends. I certainly hope that I don't have to go to two parks to see all of the fairies. (Tink in one, other fairies in another). I teach a same gender Kindergarten so I find all of the gender posts very interesting. I would love to see a Tink/Peter Pan character meal. It would be so cool to get to meet Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Mr. Smee, Tink and all of the fairies at one spot. Folks with boys and girls would like that!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Berlioz70 said:


> Certainly... I knew that was a cute phrase from your child and didn't want to look like I was stealing it!



no no.. not at all...  


Of Course i'm the person that friends come running to when they are planning a trip to disney... ( i'm sure most of you know my pain)


I've been sending them to Part II, to get the best info..
however they couldn't find it..
Thank you for adding it... Now they should be able to find it.. (I would hope)


----------



## 02AggieGirl

midnightlouise said:


> I agree with the pp who said if they do it right, and put a lot of thought and effort into it, it will be great. If they just throw it together, it will suck, no matter what the names are or toward whom it's theoretically geared.



I third this!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

so i had a thought last night.. 
( can't rememebr if i've said this before)

Since it looks like pixie hallow will be scraped.. 

Why not bring in CARSLAND! 
With cars 2 opening, and the new land opening in DL 
It would be a great fit.. 

That being said.. 
There is a Pixie hallow in DL that does VERY well.. 

What you think?

* I also don't understand why they don't let girls have this little bit of the park


----------



## mom2rtk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> so i had a thought last night..
> ( can't rememebr if i've said this before)
> 
> Since it looks like pixie hallow will be scraped..
> 
> Why not bring in CARSLAND!
> With cars 2 opening, and the new land opening in DL
> It would be a great fit..
> 
> That being said..
> There is a Pixie hallow in DL that does VERY well..
> 
> What you think?
> 
> * I also don't understand why they don't let girls have this little bit of the park



Hey there! 

Clearly the popularity of the current Pixie Hollow was not their criteria here. Otherwise that line to PH in Toontown wouldn't have remained as steadily long as it did.

I'm thinking it had more to do with the popularity of the merchandise franchise. I mean....... we bought a few Tink things over the years, but the rest of the fairies? Nah. We enjoyed meeting them in the park, but I always felt like that entire like was being pushed merely to sell product, instead of letting the product from a line that could sustain itself.

That said, if that's the case, I think it's a shame if merchandise sales were the focus of what they do in the renovation. I know..... naive of me....... lecture all anyone wants......... I prefer to live in la la land..........

And I think I've made my feelings known enough times on them stripping all the girl centered things from the renovation...........

I think they need to pick a few things and do them REALLY WELL. We all know Disney has the capability of doing that. Any time you start trying to be ALL THINGS to ALL PEOPLE, you start to run into trouble........

And as for Cars Land........... they really ought to put that over at Pixar Park............ uh...... excuse me........ Hollywood Studios.......


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> And as for Cars Land........... they really ought to put that over at Pixar Park............ uh...... excuse me........ Hollywood Studios.......



Yea it would work better there... 
Also with talks of the Monsters inc roller coaster... ( I hope with a new monsters movie )


----------



## mom2rtk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Yea it would work better there...
> Also with talks of the Monsters inc roller coaster... ( I hope with a new monsters movie )



It would be a much needed shot in the arm for that park. TSM is a great attraction and all.... but part of the insanity comes from the fact that there just isn't enough for the younger set there..........


----------



## ipodluvr287

mom2rtk said:


> It would be a much needed shot in the arm for that park. TSM is a great attraction and all.... but part of the insanity comes from the fact that there just isn't enough for the younger set there..........



After they finish this Fantasyland project, they definitely need to work on Hollywood Studios. In my opinion, it has the least things to do. I know its more geared towards shows, but you can only watch so many shows in one day. The only big appeals at that Park are Toy Story Mania, Tower of terror, Rock n Rollercoaster, and Fantasmic. I do think the Beauty and the Beast show is wonderful and has good appeal though, even though its a show. This park can be done in half a day if you go just to do the rides. Honestly, you could probably spend more time at Animal Kingdom. I think a Carsland like the one at DL would be a good idea, and so would a Monsters Inc coaster. They need to put more E-Ticket attractions in this park because Tower of Terror, Rock n Rollercoaster, and Toy Story Mania stay crowded ALL DAY. The fact that Tower of Terror and Rock n Rollercoaster are right next to each other certainly doesn't help distribution of crowds either. Sunset Blvd stays crowded ALL DAY not just because of those, but also because of Beauty and the Beast and Fantasmic. They also need to revamp the characters that are at Hollywood and Vine. They need to get rid of the dumb Playhouse Disney characters and pull in some other ones. I think the Peter Pan character meal is a good idea, but I'm not sure it would fit in here.


----------



## skater

ipodluvr287 said:


> After they finish this Fantasyland project, they definitely need to work on Hollywood Studios. In my opinion, it has the least things to do. I know its more geared towards shows, but you can only watch so many shows in one day. The only big appeals at that Park are Toy Story Mania, Tower of terror, Rock n Rollercoaster, and Fantasmic. I do think the Beauty and the Beast show is wonderful and has good appeal though, even though its a show. This park can be done in half a day if you go just to do the rides. Honestly, you could probably spend more time at Animal Kingdom. I think a Carsland like the one at DL would be a good idea, and so would a Monsters Inc coaster. They need to put more E-Ticket attractions in this park because Tower of Terror, Rock n Rollercoaster, and Toy Story Mania stay crowded ALL DAY. The fact that Tower of Terror and Rock n Rollercoaster are right next to each other certainly doesn't help distribution of crowds either. Sunset Blvd stays crowded ALL DAY not just because of those, but also because of Beauty and the Beast and Fantasmic. They also need to revamp the characters that are at Hollywood and Vine. They need to get rid of the dumb Playhouse Disney characters and pull in some other ones. I think the Peter Pan character meal is a good idea, but I'm not sure it would fit in here.




Yes!  These crowds and few attractions are why we usually spend just part of a day at DHS.  And the mess  at RD is getting scary.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Once Star Tours reopens, the RD rush will split between this and TSM.

Problem with DHS is that it is not well designed.  Instead of the hub/spoke model (AK/MK) or adjacent circles (EP), you have a bunch of dead ends.  This makes the park seem more crowded.

As for Fantasyland: it seems rather strange, to me, that they would make this big announcement and unveil the plans, and then apparently change it without making it clear what was being changed.  If they are taking all of those princess meet/greets out, and PH, and taking out Snow White, then what are they replacing all of that with?  That's a LOT of space.

Oh, and what's the source of the Snow White removal rumors? How reliable is this rumor (I really hope it is not true)


----------



## Berlioz70

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Problem with DHS is that it is not well designed.  Instead of the hub/spoke model (AK/MK) or adjacent circles (EP), you have a bunch of dead ends.



Agreed! I wish Sunset Blvd could somehow wrap around to the Animation Courtyard.


----------



## d1gitman

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> ...As for Fantasyland: it seems rather strange, to me, that they would make this big announcement and unveil the plans, and then apparently change it without making it clear what was being changed...



Personally i think this is intentional.  Why would they really show their hand from the get go?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

d1gitman said:


> Personally i think this is intentional.  Why would they really show their hand from the get go?



To generate excitement.  Get people talking about going to WDW in the next two years.  Get people to start making sure they have the time/money for a WDW vacation, and decide to spend their next vacation at WDW, and start planning, getting the planning DVD, the maps, etc.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

I think they have already done that. The intrest is huge. People want to see the end project no matter what it ends up being.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Rumors are there is going to be a press event on tuesday after mk closing to announce all the updated FLE changes (such as snow white removal, mine coaster, circus land).


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> I think they have already done that. The intrest is huge. People want to see the end project no matter what it ends up being.



For the obsessed here on the Dis, yes.

For the general public: they aren't going to plan a vacation 2 yrs ahead when they don't even know what's going to be there.

Well, some do this anyway (looking at the "funniest things I've heard" thread")


----------



## Colleen27

mom2rtk said:


> I said it before. I'll say it again. The expansion did not NEED equal time. It WAS equal time.



 My kids and I have been watching the official announcement and subsequent rumors with great interest, and it has gone from "Wow" to "Eh" in my mind as the rumor mill has more and more of the interesting features of the expansion scaled back or cut out. 

And as far as balance goes, puh-leeze - we're talking about a park where you can hop a boat with pirates, ride no less than FOUR outer-space themed attractions, cruise through the jungle, and ride a runaway train. What can you do with the princesses other than eat and shop? Neither of the two massively popular "girl" franchises - princesses or fairies - have even one marquee attraction, and in fact between the two they only represent two rides - the carousel and Snow White - one of which is terrifying for many girls in the prime princess age range. 

I am glad to see that ToonTown is closing before we go, though. As a mom of girls, I absolutely hate the "stand in line in the gift shop" routine for the meet & greets. Even my kids, who generally don't get the gimmies, can get pretty annoying while standing in the longest queue of the whole trip with nothing to do but look around at thousands of things marketed directly to them.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Once Star Tours reopens, the RD rush will split between this and TSM.



I'd like to think it would help, but I think once the excitement of the new opening is over and everyone has done it once, it will have absolutely zero effect on TSM. I don't recall every having much trouble with riding Star Tours standby. And while it's ok for girls, they just don't have the drive to do it that little boys do. TSM cuts across gender lines.

The biggest problem with DHS is that it's mostly shows. And while people will do rides over and over (on a given trip, or from trip to trip) they don't always care to do the shows over. While we see BATB every trip, we just hit the others every few trips. The result is that they don't soak up enough people that way. While Disney is not as ride focused as some parks, people do want a certain number of them.



GoofEeyore26 said:


> Rumors are there is going to be a press event on tuesday after mk closing to announce all the updated FLE changes (such as snow white removal, mine coaster, circus land).



Honestly, after the last fiasco....... I'm not going to pay a lot of attention to big announcements from Disney on the expansion. I now know it's all subject to change at the whim of a new executive.



Colleen27 said:


> Neither of the two massively popular "girl" franchises - princesses or fairies - have even one marquee attraction, and in fact between the two they only represent two rides - the carousel and Snow White - one of which is terrifying for many girls in the prime princess age range.
> 
> I am glad to see that ToonTown is closing before we go, though. As a mom of girls, I absolutely hate the "stand in line in the gift shop" routine for the meet & greets. Even my kids, who generally don't get the gimmies, can get pretty annoying while standing in the longest queue of the whole trip with nothing to do but look around at thousands of things marketed directly to them.



And even the carousel has been renamed after Prince Charming. We should have taken that as an omen. I thought it was odd when they announced it, but it was apparently indicative of their whole new approach.

I'm TOTALLY in agreement on not wanting to stand in line in a gift shop. I really wish they would be out around the park. Even if I'm not getting in line to see a particular character, I love seeing them there. I think they add a lot of life to the scenery.


----------



## Kurby

we've never stood in line for any meet and greet.  when dd started coming with us we found it easier to book a meal and any of the character breakfast's or dinners killing 2 birds with 1 stone.  meet and meal.

now after hearing that what will end up being the longest wait time has to go through a gift show i'm glad, so glad that we started that routine.

there is NO WAY you're see me standing in line in a gift shop to stand there and say no no no no no no no to my dd for the entire wait time.  and now we're expecting baby #2 it would be twice as insane to listen to it.

i get the gift shop at the end of rides but come on - that's just pure torture for parents.  good money making for them considering a lot of parents will give in and buy something for their child.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> For the obsessed here on the Dis, yes.
> 
> For the general public: they aren't going to plan a vacation 2 yrs ahead when they don't even know what's going to be there.
> 
> Well, some do this anyway (looking at the "funniest things I've heard" thread")



What you mean there are some people who dont live on the disboards, how shocking . lol . I love that funniest thread too.


----------



## Berlioz70

I know there has been some negativity towards the Rapunzel and Flynn "play n greet" especially knowing that Disney seems to want to go more in this direction for the new Fantasyland Expansion (FLE).

Now the concerns have hit the Orlando Sentinel:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/01/tangled-play-and-greet-at-magic-kingdom-didnt-live-up-to-our-expectations/

The interesting part, the comments seem to disagree and indicate their children loved the experience. I find it fascinating that there is such a wide range of reactions to the new format. I'm curious to see how it all pans out down the road with the FLE.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> I know there has been some negativity towards the Rapunzel and Flynn "play n greet" especially knowing that Disney seems to want to go more in this direction for the new Fantasyland Expansion (FLE).
> 
> Now the concerns have hit the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/01/tangled-play-and-greet-at-magic-kingdom-didnt-live-up-to-our-expectations/
> 
> The interesting part, the comments seem to disagree and indicate their children loved the experience. I find it fascinating that there is such a wide range of reactions to the new format. I'm curious to see how it all pans out down the road with the FLE.



I SWEAR it wasn't me!!!


----------



## Colleen27

Kurby said:


> now after hearing that what will end up being the longest wait time has to go through a gift show i'm glad, so glad that we started that routine.
> 
> there is NO WAY you're see me standing in line in a gift shop to stand there and say no no no no no no no to my dd for the entire wait time.  and now we're expecting baby #2 it would be twice as insane to listen to it.
> 
> i get the gift shop at the end of rides but come on - that's just pure torture for parents.  *good money making for them considering a lot of parents will give in and buy something for their child*.



Exactly. We do the character meals for the ones we can, at the bare minimum one Mickey & friends and one Princesses since Pooh & friends and the other less popular characters are easier to find in the parks with shorter lines, but my girls LOVE Tink so we just HAD to do that long ridiculous line.  

If ever there were characters popular enough to warrant a ridiculously overpriced buffet the fairies are it; maybe instead of 7 princess meals they could change just one of them over to Tink & friends. I'd much rather pay big bucks for a meal than stand in that gift shop endlessly saying no to a bunch of junk we don't need!


----------



## mom2rtk

Colleen27 said:


> Exactly. We do the character meals for the ones we can, at the bare minimum one Mickey & friends and one Princesses since Pooh & friends and the other less popular characters are easier to find in the parks with shorter lines, but my girls LOVE Tink so we just HAD to do that long ridiculous line.
> 
> If ever there were characters popular enough to warrant a ridiculously overpriced buffet the fairies are it; maybe instead of 7 princess meals they could change just one of them over to Tink & friends. I'd much rather pay big bucks for a meal than stand in that gift shop endlessly saying no to a bunch of junk we don't need!



I would think a fairy meal would be SO popular! I used to think it had to to with the  fact that they couldn't do the "shrinking" thing like they do at PH, but that's over now anyway. It sounds like the meet & greets will just be at full size ..... So why NOT do a meal?  They really do need a little more variety in their character meals.


----------



## Berlioz70

They may be able to keep the shrinking idea at Norway. If they enclose the entrance just a little (put of a curtain) you could shrink right there and then go around the corner to find Tink.

I think that would be a great idea!

I wonder if the fairies do not have a meal because the wings are hard to navigate through close areas with food!


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> They may be able to keep the shrinking idea at Norway. If they enclose the entrance just a little (put of a curtain) you could shrink right there and then go around the corner to find Tink.
> 
> I think that would be a great idea!
> 
> I wonder if the fairies do not have a meal because the wings are hard to navigate through close areas with food!



Interesting thought on both counts!

Regardless, I'd still like to see them try some new character meals out.

Why they haven't done something Pixar at DHS is just beyond me!

Or maybe some sort of pot luck meal, not the food, but the characters. I know at Disneyland, they have a couple meals that have sort of a surprise assortment of characters, and it's a lot of fun to see who shows up!


----------



## Kurby

Colleen27 said:


> If ever there were characters popular enough to warrant a ridiculously overpriced buffet the fairies are it; maybe instead of 7 princess meals they could change just one of them over to Tink & friends. I'd much rather pay big bucks for a meal than stand in that gift shop endlessly saying no to a bunch of junk we don't need!





oh i so agree with this.  our last trip was the first time that dd noticed that Ariel at the castle wasn't the same Ariel in Epcot.

Therefore Disney has now lost us for having 2 or more princess meals so we'll just be going to the castle.

if they had a tink and friends meal we'd go but not another princess meal.


----------



## ipodluvr287

mom2rtk said:


> I'd like to think it would help, but I think once the excitement of the new opening is over and everyone has done it once, it will have absolutely zero effect on TSM. I don't recall every having much trouble with riding Star Tours standby. And while it's ok for girls, they just don't have the drive to do it that little boys do. TSM cuts across gender lines.
> 
> The biggest problem with DHS is that it's mostly shows. And while people will do rides over and over (on a given trip, or from trip to trip) they don't always care to do the shows over. While we see BATB every trip, we just hit the others every few trips. The result is that they don't soak up enough people that way. While Disney is not as ride focused as some parks, people do want a certain number of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, after the last fiasco....... I'm not going to pay a lot of attention to big announcements from Disney on the expansion. I now know it's all subject to change at the whim of a new executive.
> 
> 
> 
> And even the carousel has been renamed after Prince Charming. We should have taken that as an omen. I thought it was odd when they announced it, but it was apparently indicative of their whole new approach.
> 
> I'm TOTALLY in agreement on not wanting to stand in line in a gift shop. I really wish they would be out around the park. Even if I'm not getting in line to see a particular character, I love seeing them there. I think they add a lot of life to the scenery.


 
Exactly. When I was a little girl, I didn't give a crap about Star Tours, so we didn't ride it. In fact, I've never ridden it becuase both time I've been after that, it was closed.

I think it is wierd that they renamed it to Prince Charming's carousel, when typically carousels are a little girl thing. Plus, the castle is Cinderella's, so it would make sense that that is also her carousel.

I don't like the whole Toontown setup anyway, especially having to wait in those small buildings with long lines to see your favorite characters. I wish you could see the characters roaming the parks a bit more like the ones at Disneyland. I would love to see Cinderella actually greet near HER castle, along with Prince Charming. We need to see the princes a bit more. The only can see is Aladdin, except for special events. Maybe that would throw in that extra appeal for boys that they seem to oh so need. Instead of just meeting a princess, the boys could see the princes too. I agree, it does add to the scenery and surroundings.



Berlioz70 said:


> I know there has been some negativity towards the Rapunzel and Flynn "play n greet" especially knowing that Disney seems to want to go more in this direction for the new Fantasyland Expansion (FLE).
> 
> Now the concerns have hit the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/01/tangled-play-and-greet-at-magic-kingdom-didnt-live-up-to-our-expectations/
> 
> The interesting part, the comments seem to disagree and indicate their children loved the experience. I find it fascinating that there is such a wide range of reactions to the new format. I'm curious to see how it all pans out down the road with the FLE.


I don't like the idea of having to wait in line and color if you want to meet them. That just adds on extra wait time and it is quite unpleasant to have to sit through if you are an adult or teenager wanting to meet Rapunzel and Flynn. I'd rather just wait in line and get it over with.



mom2rtk said:


> I would think a fairy meal would be SO popular! I used to think it had to to with the  fact that they couldn't do the "shrinking" thing like they do at PH, but that's over now anyway. It sounds like the meet & greets will just be at full size ..... So why NOT do a meal?  They really do need a little more variety in their character meals.



That would be quite popular. They really do need to replace the dumb Playhouse Disney characters at Hollywood and Vine. I'm still hoping for a Peter Pan themed meal (that would include Tinkerbell, the only fairy Icare about), but fairies would be the next best thing I guess.



Berlioz70 said:


> They may be able to keep the shrinking idea at Norway. If they enclose the entrance just a little (put of a curtain) you could shrink right there and then go around the corner to find Tink.
> 
> I think that would be a great idea!
> 
> I wonder if the fairies do not have a meal because the wings are hard to navigate through close areas with food!



The wing thing would make sense. When I met the fairies I did not realize how big their wings are until I got around to Vidia. I was trying to put my arm around her for a picture and I bumped right into her wings and they were quite large.


----------



## Colleen27

mom2rtk said:


> I would think a fairy meal would be SO popular! I used to think it had to to with the  fact that they couldn't do the "shrinking" thing like they do at PH, but that's over now anyway. It sounds like the meet & greets will just be at full size ..... So why NOT do a meal?  They really do need a little more variety in their character meals.



I'm a bit of a cynic, I guess... I think the reason they don't do another character meal is all about $$$. A fairy (or Pixar) meal would be popular, but it wouldn't be new money coming in - it would mostly be people choosing that over another dining experience. So there's no profit incentive to it; guests are already eating their meals on property without the draw of more character meal options, so there's no profit incentive to add the expenses that go along with character meals. It has been a long time since Disney added a character meal (the audio-animatronic Remy not withstanding) and in fact have eliminated a couple (Garden Grill lunch, Liberty Tree Tavern dinner).


----------



## jenseib

Berlioz70 said:


> They may be able to keep the shrinking idea at Norway. If they enclose the entrance just a little (put of a curtain) you could shrink right there and then go around the corner to find Tink.
> 
> I think that would be a great idea!
> 
> I wonder if the fairies do not have a meal because the wings are hard to navigate through close areas with food!



I was thinking te exact same thing.

Another thought I had is why didn't they turn the carrosel into a Mary Poppins them instead. To me that would make more since than Cinderella or Prince Charming.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Forget the curtians. Make a building winthin a building. The windows on the inside look out into the outter building with live video footage on big screens of whats going on outside of the outter building to make it seem like your really tiny.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Another thought I had is why didn't they turn the carrosel into a Mary Poppins them instead. To me that would make more since than Cinderella or Prince Charming.



Because..........you silly....... Mary Poppins is a GIRL!  It would have had to be BERT's Regal Carousel! 

Sorry.... couldn't resist.......

I think that would have been an AWESOME plan and would have provided an addition to the park from one of their best fantasy films!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Because..........you silly....... Mary Poppins is a GIRL!  It would have had to be BERT's Regal Carousel!
> 
> Sorry.... couldn't resist.......
> 
> I think that would have been an AWESOME plan and would have provided an addition to the park from one of their best fantasy films!



What was I thinking?


----------



## ipodluvr287

jenseib said:


> I was thinking te exact same thing.
> 
> Another thought I had is why didn't they turn the carrosel into a Mary Poppins them instead. To me that would make more since than Cinderella or Prince Charming.



Though that is a good idea (Heck, Mary Poppins and Bert meet next to the carousel) I think they didn't do it because it was originally made as Cinderella's and it has HER horse on it. (The horse with the gold ribbon on the tail) If they changed it, that horse would lose its significance.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

ipodluvr287 said:


> Though that is a good idea (Heck, Mary Poppins and Bert meet next to the carousel) I think they didn't do it because it was originally made as Cinderella's and it has HER horse on it. (The horse with the gold ribbon on the tail) If they changed it, that horse would lose its significance.



At DL there is a Mary poppins horse!
It has a small mary poppins umbrella on the right/back part of the saddle
here is the link for a pic.. 
http://www.thedisneytraveler.com/2008/07/julie-andrews-horse-on-the-disneyland-carousel/

So i don't see why cinderella can't her horse on a mary poppins carousel..

Mary poppins would be a great for the carousel .. but it will NEVER happen..


----------



## mommylovespoly

We have been getting ready for our trip by watching our (ancient) VHS tape of Disney Sing a Long: Disneyland Fun every day (and since I have an almost 2 year old, sometimes its more like 3 times a day ) and I noticed that the Disneyland Carousel seems to be named after... King Arthur. Which would make sense since it is right next to the Sword in the Stone. This also makes renaming the carousel after the Prince make more sense, too. 

What my DH and I have really noticed is that there was not a lot of princess emphasis at all in that Disneyland tape. So, in the 80s, when that was made, things were much more even handed. 

It has to be hard balancing the brand since they made such a BIG merchandising push for princess stuff in the last ten years. Its been a big merchandising moneymaker, but I can see where someone sitting at a boardroom table might speculate that an emphasis on the princess brand may have an adverse effect on the parks since that brand  is associated with little girls. Little girls grow up, and some of them keep that princess love, but some don't. Having the parks associated as "where to see the Princesses" doesn't seem to maximize its appeal. 


I don't AGREE necessarily, but can see the logic.


----------



## tbeard

Oh no!  I am so sad that the Snow White ride is closing.  Will be going in March.  It's hard to let go of the rides that are so ingrained in the Disney memory bank for making Magic Kingdom what it is!


----------



## Berlioz70

tbeard said:


> Oh no!  I am so sad that the Snow White ride is closing.  Will be going in March.  It's hard to let go of the rides that are so ingrained in the Disney memory bank for making Magic Kingdom what it is!



Just a rumor - do not be sad yet!


Additionally, I know there were some questions about Expo Hall, here's what I've learned:

Expo Hall is still the ultimate destination for characters during construction, but it will not be ready by Feb. 12th. Therefore, the princesses and mice will appear throughout MK until Expo is completed; then they'll be moving again.

Anticipated Expo Hall completion is Spring 2011, so not to far away.

As for the fairies, that sounds like it's changing everyday. One thing sounds pretty certain, Tink will be available at another park starting Feb. 12th while the others will be available in Spring. Where is in constant fluctuation. Disney announced Tink will be at DHS with everyone else at Epcot (see the first post). We'll continue to go with that until additionally announcements are made.


----------



## BridgetR3

Berlioz70 said:


> Just a rumor - do not be sad yet!
> 
> 
> Additionally, I know there were some questions about Expo Hall, here's what I've learned:
> 
> Expo Hall is still the ultimate destination for characters during construction, but it will not be ready by Feb. 12th. Therefore, the princesses and mice will appear throughout MK until Expo is completed; then they'll be moving again.
> 
> Anticipated Expo Hall completion is Spring 2011, so not to far away.
> 
> As for the fairies, that sounds like it's changing everyday. One thing sounds pretty certain, Tink will be available at another park starting Feb. 12th while the others will be available in Spring. Where is in constant fluctuation. Disney announced Tink will be at DHS with everyone else at Epcot (see the first post). We'll continue to go with that until additionally announcements are made.



Way too early to be on these boards!!! I read this statement and thought, "Wow, I didn't know the princesses had mice!!!!"


----------



## mom2rtk

BridgetR3 said:


> Way too early to be on these boards!!! I read this statement and thought, "Wow, I didn't know the princesses had mice!!!!"



ACTUALLY..........

Cinderella had some very helpful mice. And I sure wish they'd bring them back for appearances in the park!


----------



## freepixie

OK ITS OFFICIAL:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl.../?CMP=SOC-DPFY11Q2Twitter1.18.1118-01-11@0001

Copied from the blog in case anyone can't get it to load, here is what it says today:


As many of you know, we’re in the midst of the largest expansion in Magic Kingdom history, which will nearly double the size of Fantasyland. And we’re thrilled about the expansion because it’ll allow us to tell our treasured stories in new ways and give you the opportunity to interact with some of our beloved characters like never before. Today, we’d like to give you a first glimpse of the progress we’re making in bringing these stories to life and a look at some of the art will be sharing with the media later tonight.



First, work is already well underway on many of the experiences we’ve already told you about, so let’s start with Under the Sea: Journey of The Little Mermaid. In this attraction, Ariel and all her friends will entertain you in a ride-through adventure featuring favorite songs from the popular animated feature.

Not too far from Ariel’s new home, construction is underway on Beast’s castle which will stand majestically upon a hill. You will cross over a stone bridge as you arrive at Be Our Guest Restaurant. Set in the halls of the Beast’s Castle, this location will seat up to 550 guests and offer “great food fast” service by day and full table service dining in the evening. Just outside the restaurant, you will also be able to explore Belle’s Village, which includes Gaston’s Tavern and Bonjour! Village Gifts.

Nearby at Belle’s cottage, a magical mirror is the doorway to a captivating new kind of experience, where Belle, Lumiere and guests participate in a lively re-telling of the “tale as old as time.” In Enchanted Tales with Belle, the adventure begins at Maurice’s cottage, where you’ll step through an enchanted mirror that magically transports you to Beast’s library for an interactive storytelling session with Belle.



Just across the way is the brand new Storybook Circus, where we’re doubling the fun by adding another carousel to Dumbo the Flying Elephant. While you wait to board this Fantasyland favorite, you’ll have a chance to join the circus and step inside the Big Top for fun-filled interactive experiences for kids of all ages. Alongside Dumbo the Flying Elephant, the existing Barnstormer is getting a new look as well, featuring Goofy as The Great Goofini. This exciting attraction will take you on a twisting, turning, daredevil, roller coaster “flight” high above the circus fun.



As with any project of this scale, we’ve also continued to look for additional ways to surprise and delight our guests and I think you’ll be pleased. One opportunity we’re especially excited about is the chance to tell Snow White’s story in a fresh new way. The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train will take you on a rollicking, musical ride into the mine “where a million diamonds shine.” The coaster will feature a first-of-its kind ride system with a train of ride vehicles that swing back and forth as they whisk along the track. The journey will be accompanied by music from the classic Disney film and animated figures of Snow White and the Dwarfs.

Our other Disney princesses will also be getting a new home (actually, they prefer to call it a castle) in the all new Princess Fairytale Hall. Aurora, Cinderella and other Disney princesses, such as Tiana and Rapunzel, will greet you in an elegant royal court *at the location where Snow White’s Scary Adventures is today*. This new experience will be in place of some of the earlier plans we shared regarding opportunities to interact with your favorite princesses.

And Tinkerbell and her fairy friends will be joining the cast at Epcot where they will have special roles bringing the flora and fauna to life during the Flower and Garden Festival. 

The New Fantasyland will be constructed in phases with most new experiences open by 2013. We look forward to sharing more with you as our work progresses.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

"will greet you in an elegant royal court at the location where Snow Whites Scary Adventures is today. This new experience will be in place of some of the earlier plans we shared regarding opportunities to interact with your favorite princesses."

really?  That is what is going to replace Snow White' Scary Adventure?

The rest sounds great, but that seems a waste of the space


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> "will greet you in an elegant royal court at the location where Snow Whites Scary Adventures is today. This new experience will be in place of some of the earlier plans we shared regarding opportunities to interact with your favorite princesses."
> 
> really?  That is what is going to replace Snow White' Scary Adventure?
> 
> The rest sounds great, but that seems a waste of the space




They took the princess meet & greets out to make way for the mine coaster. I believe Snow White is leaving because they are putting in the mine coaster, not to make way for the meet & greet area. They had to put them somewhere........


----------



## lindsroc

This was just emailed to me via DisneyTravelAgents... hope its ok to post it here....

Largest Expansion in Magic Kingdom Park History Will Nearly Double the Size of Fantasyland 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The largest expansion in Magic Kingdom® Park history is underway, a project that will nearly double the size of Fantasyland and deliver a new home for Ariel, new ways to interact with favorite Disney princesses, an exciting new family coaster, a double dose of Dumbo and more. 

Scheduled to open in phases beginning in late 2012, the new Fantasyland will immerse your Clients in Disney stories as never before. Among the highlights planned: 


Under the Sea: Journey of The Little Mermaid, a major, all-new attraction during which guests will travel with Ariel and her friends through their exciting adventures above and below the waves  all against a musical backdrop of songs from the classic film. 
The castle of the Beast, standing majestically upon a hill just across an old stone bridge from Ariels new home. The Be Our Guest Restaurant will feature a lavish dining experience in the elegant ballroom, gallery, and mysterious West Wing of the castle. With seating for 550, this magnificent facility will offer great food fast service by day and full table service dining in the evening. Nearby in Belle's Village, guests will find the rousing Gaston's Tavern and Bonjour! Village Gifts. 
Just outside the village is Belles cottage and Enchanted Tales with Belle. The adventure begins in Maurices workshop, where a magical mirror is the doorway to a captivating new kind of storytelling experience: Guests are transported to the Beasts library to meet Belle and Lumiere, and share in a lively, interactive, re-telling of the "tale as old as time. 
But thats just the beginning of what your Clients will discover when the multi-phase project is completed. Heres more of whats in store: 


The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train will take guests on a rollicking, musical ride into the mine where a million diamonds shine. The coaster will feature a first-of-its kind ride system with a train of ride vehicles that swing back and forth, responding to every twist and turn of the track. The journey will be accompanied by music from the classic Disney film and animated figures of Snow White and the Dwarfs. 
In Princess Fairytale Hall, Aurora, Cinderella and other Disney princesses, such as Tiana and Rapunzel, will greet guests in their new home, an elegant royal court on the site where Snow Whites Scary Adventures stands today. 
 The sound of the calliope will lead guests to the brand new Storybook Circus and not one but two circling carousels of airborne pachyderms on Dumbo the Flying Elephant! Before taking to the skies on this Fantasyland favorite, guests can experience an array of fun-filled family games and interactive wonders for kids of all ages inside the Big Top. 
Next door in Storybook Circus, the classic Barnstormer gets a bright new look as well, featuring Goofy as The Great Goofini. Its a twisting, turning roller coaster flight high above the circus fun.


----------



## mistyt

Seems lots of people have questions as to if the train will close or not.

Here is the link to the disney world website. Under their section of Toontown closing it states that the train will remain open with only the Toontown Station not in operation during the expansion.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/par...gdom/#toontown


----------



## ipodluvr287

I like the newly announced plans. They sound pretty good to me. I will be sad that Snow White is closing, but at least the Dwarf Coaster will replace it. I guess they have to put the Princesses somewhere...


----------



## freepixie

mistyt said:


> Seems lots of people have questions as to if the train will close or not.
> 
> Here is the link to the disney world website. Under their section of Toontown closing it states that the train will remain open with only the Toontown Station not in operation during the expansion.
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/par...gdom/#toontown



But they could do like they did back in the 90's and make the train go back and forth between 2 stations instead of doing the whole loop! They did that when they built Splash Mt, the train went backwards to Toontown, then back forwards to Main St. So just by them saying that the train won't close means nothing, they know how to work it out.

Here is a clip - its later in the clip that it shows how the train went backwards--http://vimeo.com/4667463 I like to watch it for the song in 1990, that was my first trip and by 1991 when the train went backwards and they took away the song, it totally bummed us out!!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

I wonder with the new mermaid and Beast area. What will happen with the other shows already in the studios. I know the new beast castle is only food but its unlike disney to double up on the same theme. Otherwise they could have kept snow white. It would be nice to see new shows in the 2 studio venues thats for sure. Just sayin.


----------



## freepixie

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> I wonder with the new mermaid and Beast area. What will happen with the other shows already in the studios. I know the new beast castle is only food but its unlike disney to double up on the same theme. Otherwise they could have kept snow white. It would be nice to see new shows in the 2 studio venues thats for sure. Just sayin.



But they have a Nemo ride in Epcot and a Nemo show in AK


----------



## ipodluvr287

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> I wonder with the new mermaid and Beast area. What will happen with the other shows already in the studios. I know the new beast castle is only food but its unlike disney to double up on the same theme. Otherwise they could have kept snow white. It would be nice to see new shows in the 2 studio venues thats for sure. Just sayin.



I would hate for those two shows to go. They are very good. I doubt they are though. They just recently held auditions for Ariel, Belle, Gaston, and Beauty and the Beast dancers.


----------



## Lillian Gracey

How about add something that has to do with Sleeping Beauty and take away the BatB or LTM show.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

Is Fantasyland going to be a complete mess by next fall? How are they going to do all this stuff without making what's there inaccessible?


----------



## bicker

The work isn't here-and-there.  Rather, what's going to be open is basically the attractions on the southern rim of Fantasyland, so accessibility shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

freepixie said:


> But they have a Nemo ride in Epcot and a Nemo show in AK



Thats right. I forgot about that one. Man I hope they arent starting a trend. They have so many great characters I would hate to see us miss out on one theme because they have doubled up on to many.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

bicker said:


> The work isn't here-and-there. Rather, what's going to be open is basically the attractions on the southern rim of Fantasyland, so accessibility shouldn't be a problem.


Yup. From the sound of the "changes" the only thing affecting the current Fantasyland would be closing Snow White and retheming the area to the new Princess Hall. All of that will take place behind closed doors, just like the refurb at Expo Hall. If anything, I can assume that if they *did* have to do things around the existing FL area, they'd build it in pieces and move it in overnight, just like they did with Cindy's castle.


----------



## princesscharming

I'm not sure they have an issue with "doubling up" when it reaches more than one park.  I think the issue they have with Snow White having two attractions is that both would be located in FL in MK.  And I'll also guess they feel the need to put the current SWSA space to better use as part of the FLE.


----------



## emmababy

Has there been any announcement to where Mickey and Minnie will be? What will they do with the blank space where Dumbo was?

Will there be any play area for little ones. We are really sad to not have a place to let little kids blow off steam. No Donald duck area and no pooh area.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

emmababy said:


> Has there been any announcement to where Mickey and Minnie will be? What will they do with the blank space where Dumbo was?


The mice has Exposition Hall as their new home. With all the work they've done, I bet they don't move. I'm sure Dumbo will get a nice new seating area.



> Will there be any play area for little ones. We are really sad to not have a place to let little kids blow off steam. No Donald duck area and no pooh area.


The Pooh queue replaced the playful spot. I bet anything there will be new unintended play spots in the expansion area.


----------



## Berlioz70

emmababy said:


> What will they do with the blank space where Dumbo was?



That's where the dwarf coaster will be located, along with the regular walk ways.


----------



## PrincessKara22

But doesn't it bother anyone that there is ANOTHER mine coaster in MK? I wish it was a Sleeping Beauty coaster/dark ride mix. Because honestly they have big thunder as a runaway mine train and EE at DAK is basically a mine coaster- why do we need a third one? I'm surprised that the imagineers haven't brought that up...


----------



## ipodluvr287

Lillian Gracey said:


> How about add something that has to do with Sleeping Beauty and take away the BatB or LTM show.


Because Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid both have a LOT more music in them than Sleeping Beauty does. That is the reason they were chosen for these shows is because of the songs, imo. The only real memorable song from Sleeping Beauty is Once Upon A Dream.



PrincessKara22 said:


> But doesn't it bother anyone that there is ANOTHER mine coaster in MK? I wish it was a Sleeping Beauty coaster/dark ride mix. Because honestly they have big thunder as a runaway mine train and EE at DAK is basically a mine coaster- why do we need a third one? I'm surprised that the imagineers haven't brought that up...



I wondered this too. Big Thunder Mountain being the most like this and its in the same park. I do think they should do something for Sleeping Beauty. There are no attractions at any of the parks to represent Aurora.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ipodluvr287 said:


> I wondered this too. Big Thunder Mountain being the most like this and its in the same park.



This is why I thought that the Mine ride would be a slow moving one, for todlers.  Otherwise, why not just retheme Goofy's barnstormer into the new mine ride? 

It seems really silly to build a new ride that's:
1. Similar to another (barnstorme/goofini) in type of ride
2. Similar to another (BTMR) in theme

And both of the other rides are in the same park!

Plus: they'll be using SW music.  I don't see how ANY of the SW songs fits with a fast moving ride.  (The Snow White Rock and Roller Coaster?)

None of the rides in Fantasyland have height requirements. 

No one in their right mind would make a Snow White ride 2 yr olds can't go on!

Little kid: "Mommy, I wanna go on Snow White!"
Mom: "Sorry, Snow White is for the big kids now."
Little kid: "But, I went on last time!' 
Mom: "That was Snow White's _scary _ride.   This is the Snow White ride that isn't scary, so you can't go on."


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

I still maintain a Prince Phillip knight/Dragon slayer show similar to Jedi Training or POTC pirate tutorial is a great idea. I'd love to take credit for it, but that was my 11 1/2 year olds' brain child.  They could sell a lot of shields & swords. It could culminate in a meet n greet w/Philip, Aurora, Maleficient, and/or 3 good fairies.

Sorry, but Sleeping Beauty is a personal favorite & I'm completely biased.

And I'm sure the Snow White coaster will be cool & a visual delight.  Imagineers rarely disappoint.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> This is why I thought that the Mine ride would be a slow moving one, for todlers.  Otherwise, why not just retheme Goofy's barnstormer into the new mine ride?
> 
> It seems really silly to build a new ride that's:
> 1. Similar to another (barnstorme/goofini) in type of ride
> 2. Similar to another (BTMR) in theme
> 
> And both of the other rides are in the same park!
> 
> Plus: they'll be using SW music.  I don't see how ANY of the SW songs fits with a fast moving ride.  (The Snow White Rock and Roller Coaster?)
> 
> None of the rides in Fantasyland have height requirements.
> 
> No one in their right mind would make a Snow White ride 2 yr olds can't go on!
> 
> *Little kid: "Mommy, I wanna go on Snow White!"
> Mom: "Sorry, Snow White is for the big kids now."
> Little kid: "But, I went on last time!'
> Mom: "That was Snow White's scary ride.   This is the Snow White ride that isn't scary, so you can't go on."*




VERY well put. That's why I think this will definitely be something for ALL ages.  Someone linked an online news source that referred to it as a "moderately intense" coaster. I'm still perplexed by the use of the term "intense" at all. As much as I love coasters, putting something in the very heart of Fantasyland that the little kids can't ride just doesn't make sense all.

And your description above in the bolded section sums it up perfectly. If it's too intense for little kids, I think they will definitely have made a mistake here.



Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> I still maintain a Prince Phillip knight/Dragon slayer show similar to Jedi Training or POTC pirate tutorial is a great idea. I'd love to take credit for it, but that was my 11 1/2 year olds' brain child.  They could sell a lot of shields & swords. It could culminate in a meet n greet w/Philip, Aurora, Maleficient, and/or 3 good fairies.
> 
> Sorry, but Sleeping Beauty is a personal favorite & I'm completely biased.
> 
> And I'm sure the Snow White coaster will be cool & a visual delight.  Imagineers rarely disappoint.



I think that would be cool too, and certainly would fit in their desire to have the attractions be themed for male Fantasyland characters........ ...... but I think with the Pirate Tutorial already in the park and Jedi Training at DHS they are on the verge of overdoing this.


----------



## kadesha

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> This is why I thought that the Mine ride would be a slow moving one, for todlers.  Otherwise, why not just retheme Goofy's barnstormer into the new mine ride?
> 
> It seems really silly to build a new ride that's:
> 1. Similar to another (barnstorme/goofini) in type of ride
> 2. Similar to another (BTMR) in theme
> 
> And both of the other rides are in the same park!
> 
> Plus: they'll be using SW music.  I don't see how ANY of the SW songs fits with a fast moving ride.  (The Snow White Rock and Roller Coaster?)
> 
> None of the rides in Fantasyland have height requirements.
> 
> No one in their right mind would make a Snow White ride 2 yr olds can't go on!
> 
> Little kid: "Mommy, I wanna go on Snow White!"
> Mom: "Sorry, Snow White is for the big kids now."
> Little kid: "But, I went on last time!'
> Mom: "That was Snow White's _scary _ride.   This is the Snow White ride that isn't scary, so you can't go on."



I agree!  Making a Snow White ride in Fantasyland that may be too intense for kids to go on is a mistake!  I don't even like the Barnstormer, so I guess I might not be riding the new Snow White ride very much, which makes me sad because she is one of my favorites!


----------



## mickeygirl14

From what I'm reading, there doesn't seem to be a real timeline yet for any of this, other than the closures.  I hate to ask specifics, but we're planning our trip for this Sept and now I'm wondering whether my sons favorite ride (The Barnstormer) will be open. While I know just being at DisneyWorld is amazing in and of itself, I know he would be disappointed. Does anyone have any ideas or in for on what might be open/closed in Sept 2011?


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

mickeygirl14 said:


> From what I'm reading, there doesn't seem to be a real timeline yet for any of this, other than the closures. I hate to ask specifics, but we're planning our trip for this Sept and now I'm wondering whether my sons favorite ride (The Barnstormer) will be open. While I know just being at DisneyWorld is amazing in and of itself, I know he would be disappointed. Does anyone have any ideas or in for on what might be open/closed in Sept 2011?


I'm not sure if Barnstormer will close when Toontown closes in February. 

Add this page your favorites.


----------



## RonaldDuck

So, here's a thought I had. What is the Dwarf Mine-Ride is similar to Crush's Coaster at Disneyland Resort Paris? The key difference being that the ride vehicles on Crush spin slowly around in circles, whereas the mine carts shimmy and sway from side to side. But, and here's where I see the link: indoor and outdoor sections (more outdoor than CC, which I think is great), combination of coaster and dark ride elements, music. So if you scale back the intensity level of CC you have what I expect the mine coaster to be. An awesome opportunity to really show off what makes imagineering so great, combining story and (moderate) excitement.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

RonaldDuck said:


> So, here's a thought I had. What is the Dwarf Mine-Ride is similar to Crush's Coaster at Disneyland Resort Paris? The key difference being that the ride vehicles on Crush spin slowly around in circles, whereas the mine carts shimmy and sway from side to side. But, and here's where I see the link: indoor and outdoor sections (more outdoor than CC, which I think is great), combination of coaster and dark ride elements, music. So if you scale back the intensity level of CC you have what I expect the mine coaster to be. An awesome opportunity to really show off what makes imagineering so great, combining story and (moderate) excitement.


You might be on to something.

I can't imagine them just laying out another coaster since Barnstormer would be so close... it would spoil the landscape!


----------



## Dizneylove92

any Idea on Tiana an Naveen's last day in Liberty Square? I have a feeling she will be in the expo hall M&G but that would start to get crowded between the three other ladies and the two mice.

Also, I AM GONNA MISS NAVEEN! hate to see him go...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just wondering where everyone is getting the information that the new Dwarf ride will be a coaster like Barnstormer?

The announcement specifically calls it "The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train" - no mention of the word "coaster"

If anything it might be no more intense that the existing Snow White ride.

I just think there is just such a specific goal of Fantasy Land to be for all ages (no height restrictions, etc) that I would be surprised if 99.9% of kids would be ok with the ride


----------



## kadesha

mickeygirl14 said:


> From what I'm reading, there doesn't seem to be a real timeline yet for any of this, other than the closures.  I hate to ask specifics, but we're planning our trip for this Sept and now I'm wondering whether my sons favorite ride (The Barnstormer) will be open. While I know just being at DisneyWorld is amazing in and of itself, I know he would be disappointed. Does anyone have any ideas or in for on what might be open/closed in Sept 2011?



The Barnstormer is part of Toontown so it will be closing.  They are rethemeing it...


----------



## fairestoneofall

Lillian Gracey said:


> How about add something that has to do with Sleeping Beauty and take away the BatB or LTM show.



the music. the music in both BATB and TLM is wonderful. i know there is music in SB, but it just is not the same.


----------



## Colleen27

Lillian Gracey said:


> How about add something that has to do with Sleeping Beauty and take away the BatB or LTM show.



Both BatB and LM are from the heyday of Disney musical animation. The music in the original princess movies is classic to be sure, but just doesn't compare when it comes to quality/complexity and, for current audiences, familiarity. We have a Disney Classics songbook in our piano bench that is mostly music from Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Mary Poppins, etc. and the kids seldom get it out. The sheet music for BatB, on the other hand, is shall we say well-loved (wearing out!). 

If they decide to close BatB when the new section at MK opens, my money would be on a Mary Poppins show replacing it since that is the currently unrepresented Disney Broadway musical. And it would fit very well - better than any of the princesses - with the overall theme and atmosphere of DHS.


----------



## DanBoris

RonaldDuck said:


> So, here's a thought I had. What is the Dwarf Mine-Ride is similar to Crush's Coaster at Disneyland Resort Paris? The key difference being that the ride vehicles on Crush spin slowly around in circles, whereas the mine carts shimmy and sway from side to side. But, and here's where I see the link: indoor and outdoor sections (more outdoor than CC, which I think is great), combination of coaster and dark ride elements, music. So if you scale back the intensity level of CC you have what I expect the mine coaster to be. An awesome opportunity to really show off what makes imagineering so great, combining story and (moderate) excitement.



This is also the impression I am getting of what it's going to be like. You'll also notice if you look at the concept art that the ride doesn't look very tall, so there doesn't appear to be any large drops or even a lift hill. This leads me to believe it will be more of a dark ride with coaster elements, then a coaster with dark ride elements, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Berlioz70

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I'm not sure if Barnstormer will close when Toontown closes in February.
> 
> Add this page your favorites.



Unfortunately that page has incorrect information on it.


> In addition, certain entertainment experiences will be relocated:
> • Meet-and-greets with Mickey Mouse will take place in Town Square Exposition Hall
> • Meet-and-greets with Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, and Tinker Bell and her friends will take place in Town Square Exposition Hall.



The Mice and Princesses will ultimately end up in Expo, but not for a couple more months. In the mean time, they'll be found throughout other MK areas. Fairies are off to Epcot.



Dizneylove92 said:


> any Idea on Tiana an Naveen's last day in Liberty Square? I have a feeling she will be in the expo hall M&G but that would start to get crowded between the three other ladies and the two mice.
> 
> Also, I AM GONNA MISS NAVEEN! hate to see him go...



Tiana is not part of the group at Expo, so no worries yet. She is not expected to move until the new Princess Fairytale Hall opens (likely to be in 2013 as a Snow White Closure date has yet to be announced).


----------



## jenseib

Ok, I keep hearing about the mice. I assume Susie and Perla? Why do the yneed a spot. Were they in with the princesses before? We never went though the princess line, but saw Susie and Perla up front as we walked in one evening (and also at CRT for dinner one night)
  Also where is Tiana at currently.


----------



## fairestoneofall

jenseib said:


> Ok, I keep hearing about the mice. I assume Susie and Perla? Why do the yneed a spot. Were they in with the princesses before? We never went though the princess line, but saw Susie and Perla up front as we walked in one evening (and also at CRT for dinner one night)
> Also where is Tiana at currently.



Mickey and Minnie


----------



## stargazertechie

jenseib said:


> Ok, I keep hearing about the mice. I assume Susie and Perla? Why do the yneed a spot. Were they in with the princesses before? We never went though the princess line, but saw Susie and Perla up front as we walked in one evening (and also at CRT for dinner one night)
> Also where is Tiana at currently.





I think it was this other mouse... Melvin? Marvin? Milton? Oh, I think his name was MICKEY!!!!


----------



## jenseib

fairestoneofall said:


> Mickey and Minnie



OMG!!  LOL!    That never crossed my mind.  They are *Mouse'S*  LOL!


----------



## Berlioz70

HAHA - sorry for the confusion!!! I refer to the VIPS as the Mice, Ducks, Dogs, and Munks. 

When I worked at The Pirates League I called them the bilge rats and really never got over that!


----------



## mm522

So I know it's a far way off but when the new princess meet and greet opens I guess we'll be losing Rapunzel's play and greet and Flynn Rider? Will we also lose Naveen? I hope not because Flynn and Naveen are both pretty popular and full fleshed out characters. I'd hate to think they go the way of most other princes. Also do you think Pocahontas and Mulan might pop up at the new meet and greet since they are technically part of the Princess line? It'd be nice to see them have a place at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Berlioz70

I talk about Princesses in the first post.

I think Tiana will move to the hall but Rapunzel and Flynn will continue in their location. I personally love Naveen and find him to be more important than Tiana so I hope we don't lose him, but that's my guess.


----------



## mm522

Gosh completely overlooked that haha sorry! So even though they have said Rapunzel will move she's staying in Fairytale Garden?


----------



## Berlioz70

That's what I think. I think the announcement was made to indicate multiple princess would be available and they just listed a couple.

Personally, I bet Snow White will show up there and not Rapunzel, especially considering the huge success of Tangled (much more than Princess and the Frog).


----------



## mm522

Especially since promotion of Tangled pushed Flynn so much and he's as big of a character in the film as Rapunzel so I thought it would be odd of them to get rid of him. I hope they don't end up getting rid of Naveen he and Tiana are also pretty equal when it comes to their parts in the film.


----------



## jenseib

Berlioz70 said:


> HAHA - sorry for the confusion!!! I refer to the VIPS as the Mice, Ducks, Dogs, and Munks.
> 
> When I worked at The Pirates League I called them the bilge rats and really never got over that!



You don't work there anymore? Where are you now?

What ever happened with the pirate restuarant they were supposed to open?


----------



## Dizneylove92

my hope is that the fairy tale hall will just be a place for Tiana to go during bad weather. As far as Naveen is concerned. Prove to the People in charge that hhe has staying power and give him a reason to stay. If not, at least he will more than likely be around for MNSSP and MVMCP


----------



## Lillian Gracey

My comment on taking away the BatB and TLM musicals and replace it with something Sleeping Beauty was a joke. Hence the  emote. I just want something Sleeping Beauty. She is so unloved. 

As for the Dwarf Mine Ride. I think it will be slow when it's inside so you can actually see the scenes. If it goes too fast, you can't see anything. Then it will be a bit faster when you are outside and slow down when you are inside again.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> I talk about Princesses in the first post.
> 
> I think Tiana will move to the hall but Rapunzel and Flynn will continue in their location. I personally love Naveen and find him to be more important than Tiana so I hope we don't lose him, but that's my guess.



Well, that didn't stop them from losing Naveen early in the game at DL. When we went last summer, I was looking forward to seeing both, and was disappointed to hear he no longer appeared there... 



Berlioz70 said:


> That's what I think. I think the announcement was made to indicate multiple princess would be available and they just listed a couple.
> 
> Personally, I bet Snow White will show up there and not Rapunzel, especially considering the huge success of Tangled (much more than Princess and the Frog).




And we haven't heard a thing about they switching Fairytale Garden over to anything new.


----------



## Dizneylove92

mom2rtk said:


> Well, that didn't stop them from losing Naveen early in the game at DL. When we went last summer, I was looking forward to seeing both, and was disappointed to hear he no longer appeared there...
> .



well, WDW is alot more lenient with the princes. In DLR, they do parades only, no halloween or xmas parties. More often than not at the Tangled M&G, it has been Rapunzel only. At least in wdw, the they appear randomly with a few exceptions (coughBeastcough)


----------



## mom2rtk

Dizneylove92 said:


> well, WDW is alot more lenient with the princes. In DLR, they do parades only, no halloween or xmas parties. More often than not at the Tangled M&G, it has been Rapunzel only. At least in wdw, the they appear randomly with a few exceptions (coughBeastcough)



I will say that the little show Tiana did at DL was wonderful. I was still sad we missed the riverboat jubilee though. When you travel once a year to WDW, it can be so frustrating to see things come and go. I was pleasantly surprised that Naveen lasted until December for us though. He was a lot of fun!


----------



## Dizneylove92

mom2rtk said:


> I will say that the little show Tiana did at DL was wonderful. I was still sad we missed the riverboat jubilee though. When you travel once a year to WDW, it can be so frustrating to see things come and go. I was pleasantly surprised that Naveen lasted until December for us though. He was a lot of fun!



Oh I know! it's so frustrating! Star Tours closed two days before I came down in september. 
That Tiana show was good though. Glad to hear you had a good experience with Naveen. He's a personal favourite


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

RonaldDuck said:


> So, here's a thought I had. What is the Dwarf Mine-Ride is similar to Crush's Coaster at Disneyland Resort Paris? The key difference being that the ride vehicles on Crush spin slowly around in circles, whereas the mine carts shimmy and sway from side to side. But, and here's where I see the link: indoor and outdoor sections (more outdoor than CC, which I think is great), combination of coaster and dark ride elements, music. So if you scale back the intensity level of CC you have what I expect the mine coaster to be. An awesome opportunity to really show off what makes imagineering so great, combining story and (moderate) excitement.



That's what I was thinking, though I hope it's not as intense because Crush's coaster seems pretty intense.


----------



## Faldred

I'm looking at satellite maps and the updated sketch, and I just don't see how the new Dumbo is going to fit without rerouting the Speedway.  I suppose there is a nook where the roadway bends that the ride could be fit into, but it seems like a tight squeeze and I'm not quite sure what that will do for sight lines.


----------



## mom2rtk

Dizneylove92 said:


> Oh I know! it's so frustrating! Star Tours closed two days before I came down in september.
> That Tiana show was good though. Glad to hear you had a good experience with Naveen. He's a personal favourite



Naveen was a lot of fun, very interactive. It was really cold when we were there, and he decided he needed to try out my daughter's fur muff!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

mom2rtk said:


> Naveen was a lot of fun, very interactive. It was really cold when we were there, and he decided he needed to try out my daughter's fur muff!



We had the opportunity to meet Naveen and Tiana in July 2010, and found that they were both some of the most charming face characters we've run into.


----------



## Dizneylove92

mom2rtk said:


> Naveen was a lot of fun, very interactive. It was really cold when we were there, and he decided he needed to try out my daughter's fur muff!


Lol that's great!
More often than not, when i would go and see them, I would sometimes ask Tiana to step aside for pictures with Naveen


----------



## TinyDancer

jenseib said:


> OMG!!  LOL!    That never crossed my mind.  They are *Mouse'S*  LOL!



Well, I couldn't figure out which MICE they were talking about, either.      So, don't feel bad.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Lillian Gracey said:


> My comment on taking away the BatB and TLM musicals and replace it with something Sleeping Beauty was a joke. Hence the  emote. I just want something Sleeping Beauty. She is so unloved.


Sleeping Beauty gets plenty of love out here on the west coast.  From my observations, Sleeping Beauty gets more love out here because her castle is out here.  And the castle walkthrough is one of Disneyland's hidden gems.  

As for the Fantasyland expansion, I like it.  I'm actually going to have to spend time in Fantasyland on my next WDW visit for more than just Mickey's PhilharMagic and Winnie the Pooh.  I've never been very impressed with the MK's Fantasyland because it does not have anywhere near the detail of Disneyland.  I hope that the expansion changes that.


----------



## RonaldDuck

Caribbeanprincess said:


> That's what I was thinking, though I hope it's not as intense because Crush's coaster seems pretty intense.



I expect the Mine Ride will be a lot more to the 'dark ride' side of things than 'coaster'. Crush's Coaster is only a little more intense than Big Thunder Mountain, I thought. The rotation adds to the effect, but the coaster itself isn't all too scary or quick. Here's a nice 'making of' type video from the official Disneyland Paris youtube channel.


----------



## MandyTG

We had put off our next trip until Fall of 2012 since that's when the original completion date was to be. Now with completion being sometime in 2013, I can't imagine putting off a trip for that long. Not sure what to do.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sleepless Knight said:


> Sleeping Beauty gets plenty of love out here on the west coast.  From my observations, Sleeping Beauty gets more love out here because her castle is out here.  And the castle walkthrough is one of Disneyland's hidden gems.



I also really loved the castle walkthrough (although we almost couldn't find it since none of the CM's around there knew what on earth we were trying to find!)

But do they do something else for Sleeping Beauty out there? I always though they should do more, just as they should do more for Cindy on the east coast.



MandyTG said:


> We had put off our next trip until Fall of 2012 since that's when the original completion date was to be. Now with completion being sometime in 2013, I can't imagine putting off a trip for that long. Not sure what to do.



The plan has always been to do Fantasyland in 2 phases, the first to be done in Fall 2012. I don't think that has changed at all. It was Phase 2 that was always supposed to be done in 2013, and I think that's still the plan for that as well.


----------



## bicker

MandyTG said:


> We had put off our next trip until Fall of 2012 since that's when the original completion date was to be. Now with completion being sometime in 2013, I can't imagine putting off a trip for that long. Not sure what to do.


"Next trip" implies that you see this as a series of trips, including "the one after next".  Given that, I think the decision is easy: Go now, and simply take in more of the other parts of the parks, the parts that perhaps don't get as much attention from your family when Fantasyland is more of the focus.


----------



## MandyTG

The plan has always been to do Fantasyland in 2 phases said:
			
		

> As I understood the original plan, the Pixie Hollow part was what wasn't going to be done until 2013, which was fine, we didn't care about seeing the fairies. But the new plan makes no mention of Pixie Hollow. I've heard that Pixie Hollow is no more.


----------



## mom2rtk

MandyTG said:


> As I understood the original plan, the Pixie Hollow part was what wasn't going to be done until 2013, which was fine, we didn't care about seeing the fairies. But the new plan makes no mention of Pixie Hollow. I've heard that Pixie Hollow is no more.



Pixie Hollow was part of phase 2. Now the Mine Coaster is part of Phase 2. I don't know about the Barnstormer retheming or Dumbo, but I assumed all along those were phase 2 as well.

I think everything they ever had any intention of finishing in 2012 is behind the great wall of Fantasyland and currently under construction.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mom2rtk said:


> I also really loved the castle walkthrough (although we almost couldn't find it since none of the CM's around there knew what on earth we were trying to find!)
> 
> But do they do something else for Sleeping Beauty out there? I always though they should do more, just as they should do more for Cindy on the east coast.


Depends on how you define it.  She's almost always on the Fantasmic finale with Phillip, and filmwise, the Maleficent dragon out here was completely redone in 2009 with the new one looking very movie accurate.

On occasion, if the crowds are low enough, Disneyland frees the princesses from the Princess Fantasy Faire and lets them walk around Fantasyland.  When that happens, while all of the princesses are around the castle, Sleeping Beauty's spot is usually near the castle walkthrough.  When taking pictures, you can usually see the castle in the background.  The other thing I've noticed is merchandise.  There's more Sleeping Beauty centric merchandise, including postcards with just Aurora.  I've also seen park specific artwork that features Sleeping Beauty instead of Cinderella.  The WDW versions have Cinderella in the same place that Aurora appears on the Disneyland version.  



MandyTG said:


> As I understood the original plan, the Pixie Hollow part was what wasn't going to be done until 2013, which was fine, we didn't care about seeing the fairies. But the new plan makes no mention of Pixie Hollow. I've heard that Pixie Hollow is no more.


My understanding is that Tom Staggs felt the original plans were too girl centric, so I wonder if Pixie Hollow has been cancelled altogether.  When I've walked by the Pixie Hollow lines at Disneyland, those have shrunk dramatically while the Princess Fantasy Faire is usually insane despite the you never know who will be there during the meet and greet nature.  Is it possible that the Fairies franchise isn't doing as well as Disney hoped?


----------



## comedyclaire

Thank you AnthonyJPreston for posting those pictures, especially the one of the new Winnie the Pooh entrance. When we went in July 2010 the entrance was completely boarded up so it's nice to see what they've done. It looks amazing. 

I'm extremely excited for the Fantasyland expansion - really like the idea of a Seven Dwarfs Mine ride and cannot wait to see The Little Mermaid in all her glory!


----------



## Berlioz70

Sleepless Knight said:


> My understanding is that Tom Staggs felt the original plans were too girl centric, so I wonder if Pixie Hollow has been cancelled altogether.  When I've walked by the Pixie Hollow lines at Disneyland, those have shrunk dramatically while the Princess Fantasy Faire is usually insane despite the you never know who will be there during the meet and greet nature.  Is it possible that the Fairies franchise isn't doing as well as Disney hoped?



Pixie Hollow has been scraped from the new Fantasyland, but is being built at another theme park, to open later this year. In the meanwhile, Tink and a couple of her friends will be appearing in Epcot, hopefully to start Feb. 12th.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Berlioz70 said:


> Pixie Hollow has been scraped from the new Fantasyland, but is being built at another theme park



Which one?


----------



## disneyphilip

jenseib said:


> Also where is Tiana at currently.



She's at the Gazebo behind Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe in Liberty Square, along with her sweetheart Prince Naveen.

Let's hope they keep those two there and not move Tiana to the Fairytale Hall. If they do, it would not only be disappointing (considering the fact that Naveen & Tiana are both equally-popular and important characters), but it would be a terrible waste of that really nice gazebo that they built just for them.

Also, they need to keep the characters scattered throughout the park and not just get shoehorned together into one location anyway.


----------



## jenseib

disneyphilip said:


> She's at the Gazebo behind Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe in Liberty Square, along with her sweetheart Prince Naveen.
> 
> Let's hope they keep those two there and not move Tiana to the Fairytale Hall. If they do, it would not only be disappointing (considering the fact that Naveen & Tiana are both equally-popular and important characters), but it would be a terrible waste of that really nice gazebo that they built just for them.
> 
> Also, they need to keep the characters scattered throughout the park and not just get shoehorned together into one location anyway.



Thanks! I hope she is there in April


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Pixie Hollow has been scraped from the new Fantasyland, but is being built at another theme park, to open later this year. In the meanwhile, Tink and a couple of her friends will be appearing in Epcot, hopefully to start Feb. 12th.



AWESOME! I hope it's AK!  I think w/the Tree of Life, this would be a visual treat!  This would also be a great location for a pixie character dining experience.  I sure hope Disney sticks with the Fairies franchise. There are more movies scheduled, and the 1st 3 are good.  I think introducing Jake & the Neverland Pirates to Disney Junior might increase interest in the Fairies or Peter Pan in general.  I'm a sucker for classics like Pan, so even though I don't have girls, we think Tink here


----------



## jenseib

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> AWESOME! I hope it's AK!  I think w/the Tree of Life, this would be a visual treat!  This would also be a great location for a pixie character dining experience.  I sure hope Disney sticks with the Fairies franchise. There are more movies scheduled, and the 1st 3 are good.  I think introducing Jake & the Neverland Pirates to Disney Junior might increase interest in the Fairies or Peter Pan in general.  I'm a sucker for classics like Pan, so even though I don't have girls, we think Tink here



I think it's going to be DHS. I had heard at one time they were going to do it at the Honey I shrunk the kids playgrund.  But there are also rumors of them going to Epcot too.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

We'll visit no matter where Pixie Hollow finds a home.  My oldest is a passionate character hunter & I scrapbook all our pictures, so we never miss a cool photo op if we can help it LOL.


----------



## Berlioz70

jenseib said:


> Thanks! I hope she is there in April



She should be. I doubt Tiana will move before the new Princess Fairytale Hall opens.



jenseib said:


> I think it's going to be DHS. I had heard at one time they were going to do it at the Honey I shrunk the kids playgrund.  But there are also rumors of them going to Epcot too.



Those rumors are true... Tink and a couple of her friends will be at Epcot next month, through the F&G festival.

Disney has not announced where the new Pixie Hollow will be.


----------



## Dizneylove92

Here's my theory (and by theory I mean hope) Fairytale Hall will have Cinderella and Aurora with a third lady who rotates. When the y aren't on rotation, they will be out in their normal spots Tiana W/ Naveen in Liberty Square, and Rapunzel in fairytale garden for example . Even in DLR, most of them are allowed outside PFF


----------



## Disney Wanderer

Whats   Going   to Happen To  Mickey And Minnies  Houses  Are they Coming  Back  Or  Not  ?


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Disney Wanderer said:


> Whats   Going   to Happen To  Mickey And Minnies  Houses  Are they Coming  Back  Or  Not  ?



The are only there cottages. They live in california. At one point I heartd they were going to remove them not thatthe fairy area isnt happening they might keep them who knows.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Disney Wanderer said:


> Whats   Going   to Happen To  Mickey And Minnies  Houses  Are they Coming  Back  Or  Not  ?



Looking at the new concept art, I don't see why they can't keep them: there's nothing on that side of the walkway going towards the train station (unless the little mermaid ride will go all the way to the path)


----------



## humboldthny

As much as my dd7 LOVES the fairies (possibly obsessed is a better word), I'm not sad to see Pixie Hollow in FLE get taken out - it really never made much sense to me to have such a large area devoted to free play and a Mn'G when the target audience for Fairies (girls 6-10) wouldn't be allowed (or even interested) in the play area.

As for the Fairy line, it sounds like it's down at DL, but at WDW it seems to consistently full all day long - while the princesses may do more volume I think the Fairy fans are pretty dedicated since the line moves much slower - the fairies seem to spend quite a bit more time on interaction with the kids.  Hopefully the line for the new Pixie Hollow Mn'G wherever they put it will be more interactive an interesting than the current one in Toon Town - we always bring a book to read the day we know we'll be waiting to meet the fairies!

I'm also glad to have the mine coaster - I thought the FLE was woefully short on new rides...altho' I'm sad to see SWSA go, I think the coaster will be more appealing to a wider range of visitors.  I do wish they would find a way to put one more in - maybe back in the far corner where it looks like they have circus/fair games...isn't there already enough of that vibe in AK back where Triceratops Spin is located?  It hits a sour note there and while it maybe marginally more appropriate near Dumbo I think it's still a waste of space.


----------



## mom2aandj

disneyphilip said:


> She's at the Gazebo behind Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe in Liberty Square, along with her sweetheart Prince Naveen.
> 
> Let's hope they keep those two there and not move Tiana to the Fairytale Hall. If they do, it would not only be disappointing (considering the fact that Naveen & Tiana are both equally-popular and important characters), but it would be a terrible waste of that really nice gazebo that they built just for them.
> 
> Also, they need to keep the characters scattered throughout the park and not just get shoehorned together into one location anyway.



it sounds like Tiana is moving to the Fairytale Hall:

Our other Disney princesses will also be getting a new home (actually, they prefer to call it a castle) in the all new Princess Fairytale Hall. Aurora, Cinderella and other Disney princesses, such as Tiana and Rapunzel, will greet you in an elegant royal court at the location where Snow Whites Scary Adventures is today. This new experience will be in place of some of the earlier plans we shared regarding opportunities to interact with your favorite princesses.

This is from http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/01/update-on-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/ (the Social Media Director of Disney Parks).


----------



## Colleen27

jenseib said:


> I think it's going to be DHS. I had heard at one time they were going to do it at the Honey I shrunk the kids playgrund.  But there are also rumors of them going to Epcot too.



I seem to remember a rumor to that effect back when Tink was still only rumored to be coming to the parks, and I thought it was brilliant back then. It is no less brilliant now. That area is really kind of wasted space right now; the playground is nice enough though not laid out very well when it comes to keeping an eye on your kids, but HISTK is such an outdated theme that lacks the staying power of Disney's other movie-themed attractions. Pixie Hollow would be a vast improvement - the Fairies in their current incarnation may or may not last, but Tink herself is timeless. 



Berlioz70 said:


> Those rumors are true... Tink and a couple of her friends will be at Epcot next month, through the F&G festival.



So this is going to come before the start of F&G?  Getting some DIS-reports will make fitting them into our Epcot plans so much easier, but I was thinking they weren't going to be there until the official start of Flower & Garden, which happens to be the first day of our trip.


----------



## Berlioz70

Colleen27 said:


> So this is going to come before the start of F&G?  Getting some DIS-reports will make fitting them into our Epcot plans so much easier, but I was thinking they weren't going to be there until the official start of Flower & Garden, which happens to be the first day of our trip.



The plan is for them to appear as close to the 12th as possible. Disney has not announced a day, probably because it'll depend on construction.

I think a lot of people missed that in the recent Disney blog they said:


> And Tinker Bell and her fairy friends will be joining the cast at Epcot where they will have special roles bringing the flora and fauna to life during the Flower and Garden Festival.



So Tink is not heading directly to DHS in February, as announced in December. I can't imagine they want to go very long without Tink, so that's why I believe they'll be at Epcot sooner rather than later.


----------



## ldymcbth

Colleen27 said:


> I seem to remember a rumor to that effect back when Tink was still only rumored to be coming to the parks, and I thought it was brilliant back then. It is no less brilliant now. That area is really kind of wasted space right now; the playground is nice enough though not laid out very well when it comes to keeping an eye on your kids, but HISTK is such an outdated theme that lacks the staying power of Disney's other movie-themed attractions. Pixie Hollow would be a vast improvement - the Fairies in their current incarnation may or may not last, but Tink herself is timeless.



Gosh, that IS a brilliant idea! HISTK is so outdated by the idea of being "miniature" is always a hit with kids - making it Tink's playground would be a GREAT solution.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> I still maintain a Prince Phillip knight/Dragon slayer show similar to Jedi Training or POTC pirate tutorial is a great idea. I'd love to take credit for it, but that was my 11 1/2 year olds' brain child.  They could sell a lot of shields & swords. It could culminate in a meet n greet w/Philip, Aurora, Maleficient, and/or 3 good fairies.
> 
> Sorry, but Sleeping Beauty is a personal favorite & I'm completely biased.
> 
> And I'm sure the Snow White coaster will be cool & a visual delight.  Imagineers rarely disappoint.



I like this idea  It would give people the chance to meet Prince Phillip and Maleficent, two quite rare characters.



mm522 said:


> So I know it's a far way off but when the new princess meet and greet opens I guess we'll be losing Rapunzel's play and greet and Flynn Rider? Will we also lose Naveen? I hope not because Flynn and Naveen are both pretty popular and full fleshed out characters. I'd hate to think they go the way of most other princes. Also do you think Pocahontas and Mulan might pop up at the new meet and greet since they are technically part of the Princess line? It'd be nice to see them have a place at the Magic Kingdom.



If they get rid of Flynn before I can get back to WDW, I will die. 



Lillian Gracey said:


> As for the Dwarf Mine Ride. I think it will be slow when it's inside so you can actually see the scenes. If it goes too fast, you can't see anything. Then it will be a bit faster when you are outside and slow down when you are inside again.



I agree. If it goes so fast that you can't even see the scenes, then what's the point of them?



disneyphilip said:


> She's at the Gazebo behind Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe in Liberty Square, along with her sweetheart Prince Naveen.
> 
> Let's hope they keep those two there and not move Tiana to the Fairytale Hall. If they do, it would not only be disappointing (considering the fact that Naveen & Tiana are both equally-popular and important characters), but it would be a terrible waste of that really nice gazebo that they built just for them.
> 
> Also, they need to keep the characters scattered throughout the park and not just get shoehorned together into one location anyway.



I agree. I wish the characters would be available around the park more. I love stumbling upon a character more then heading to a closed in spot where I have to wait in a HUGE line.


----------



## Dizneylove92

i didn't want to say anything more ( the last thing we need is more rumors) but I heard that a few years down the line, Tiana would get put in epcot. Considering that the Beast is still with Belle, Naveen has a ray of light maybe?


----------



## Berlioz70

Interesting, I had not heard that rumor.


----------



## Dizneylove92

my guess is that if it does happen, it wouldn't be for a few years if at all


----------



## BebopBaloo

Having Tiana greet in the America Pavilion would make sense, seeing as many of the other countries have a princess greet.


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree - that would be great!! I love Naveen!


----------



## Berlioz70

There's a new Aeriel photo in the first post. You can see a new town village building, perhaps it's Gaston's Tavern or the new Merch shop?

Jan. 24, 2011


----------



## PrincessKara22

I'm disappointed that Pixie Hollow has been scrapped. I hope that they do build it at another park- although fairies (IMO anyway) really belong in Fantasyland or at least somewhere in the magic kingdom. A FULLY imagined Pixie Hollow could be so magical! They could make it similar to the Little Mermaid section at Tokyo Disney Sea- two or three rides geared at younger kids. Maybe a water ride or attraction based around Silvermist/water fairies or a dark ride that tells the fairies stories (which would be good as they need a dark ride to replace the gap left by the closing of SWSA), Tink's house to explore, home tree could be a walk through like swiss family but with magical elements like blooming flowers as you walk by, animatronic interactions with birds and fireflies, etc. There could be a whole section for the boy fairies (and thus boy guests) too. Plus, meet and greets of course! There is SO SO much that they could do! I know the argument is that the audience isn't there but I disagree and think the audience could be built up if the line was given proper promotion- and a fully realized Pixie Hollow would only increase interest in the brand!


----------



## bicker

I suppose it boils down to: Why spend a lot _more_ money to build a _lesser_ audience, when by listening to your customers and respecting what they're willing to reward you for you can build a greater audience and better capitalize on your limited resources?


----------



## PrincessKara22

bicker said:


> I suppose it boils down to: Why spend a lot _more_ money to build a _lesser_ audience, when by listening to your customers and respecting what they're willing to reward you for you can build a greater audience and better capitalize on your limited resources?



I work with 5 and 6 yos. None of them- boys or girls- are interested in Snow White. But the girls ARE really into fairies in general. If the Disney Fairies don't have as big an audience as it should- whose fault is that? Disney's! They have a great product that they just don't promote properly and its a shame! It could be a HUGE brand for them and they do nothing with it! They're an entertainment business so yes, they need to listen to their current audience but they also need to continue to grow and nurture new audiences and fan bases! I don't think it comes down to one or the other- I think it means spending money in BOTH sectors.

And I'm sorry but who, exactly, was asking for ANOTHER mine ride? Or to replace/close yet another classic dark ride? I'm sure it will be terrific and that I'll end up loving it but....


----------



## bicker

PrincessKara22 said:


> If the Disney Fairies don't have as big an audience as it should- whose fault is that?


It's no one's fault.  Everyone is doing what they are supposed to be doing.  If there were reasonable indications that pandering to the penchant you say has such potential to be so much more profitable than the ways Disney is already using its limited resources, then there is no reason to think that they wouldn't be doing that instead.  I see no justification for accusing them of being anti-fairy, anti-girl, anti-boy, or anti-anything other than anti-wasting resources.  What drives them is that they're pro-money.  



PrincessKara22 said:


> They have a great product


But the question is what not-great product are they spending capital on now, instead?  Contrary to your assertion, below, very often it must come down the this-or-that.



PrincessKara22 said:


> I don't think it comes down to one or the other- I think it means spending money in BOTH sectors.


But no one - not even Disney - has unlimited resources (and I don't mean just money).  They have to pick and choose what they're going to focus on, based on what's best for their owners.  

People like me, for example.  



PrincessKara22 said:


> And I'm sorry but who, exactly, was asking for ANOTHER mine ride?


(raises hand)

And I didn't even know it.  But this concept, even though we're not even sure what it is yet (for all we know, it could be just another kiddie coaster, eh?), sounds so interesting to me, that I sure hope that our assumptions (that it is a full-scale roller coaster) are correct.  And I'm not just excited for myself and my wife, but the kids are growing up - only one is still in the princess age range.  I'm excited about the prospect of bringing the kids in our family on this mine roller coaster.


----------



## Berlioz70

PrincessKara22 said:


> I'm disappointed that Pixie Hollow has been scrapped. I hope that they do build it at another park- although fairies (IMO anyway) really belong in Fantasyland or at least somewhere in the magic kingdom.



I agree, theme wise, Fairies make sense at MK. However, the fairies are moving somewhere permanently. There's a thread somewhere in which someone reported that they'll be off to Studios later this year. In the meantime, they'll be at Epcot, starting Feb. 12th.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

I think Pixie Hollow will happen in some form, and I'm okay with it being at a different park or somewhere other than Fantasyland.  You mentioned the Swiss Family Robinson tree, I'll probably get blasted for this but how about a revamp there?  Or a revamp at HISK sounds like a strong possibility?  Why not reuse & recycle areas that might have grown out of date?  Disney is successful b/c it is smart with it's dollars.  I am very pro-pixie b/c I see how much the little girls in my family love the line, even me and my boys enjoy it.  I just think w/faith, trust, and pixie dust a cool Pixie Hollow will show up at. WDW.  And, I'll go to see it wherever it finds a home.  We enjoy each of the parks.

Passing the soapbox---


----------



## DCTooTall

Something to keep in mind is that the Pixie Hallow concept as announced wasn't much more than a glorified meet and Greet/photo op.     There wasn't a play area,  or ride, or even a show included in those plans.     So ultimately,  you didn't lose much.       And thematically,    i don't know how much I really liked the idea either in that part of Fantasyland.

Unlike the current plan,    Somehow I don't feel that PH would've been able to tie into the surrounding theming that well.   It would've gone from the coast/LM,   into a big overgrown foresty kind of vibe,   into a circus.       I also didn't like the idea that PH would've been located so far away from Peter Pan.   At least if it was closer to the other side of FantasyLand  (maybe say where the great stroller parking lot/Skyway building is located),  it could've tied in by the combined story.....   but where they were going to put it,   it just felt out of place.



Sooooo...  Put me into the camp that believes that PH, as planned,   being removed is an improvement.   In some Ways,   EPCOT I think would be almost a better fit for now simply because there is a lot more greenspace and "nature feel" at that park then EPCOT.    Considering Fairies are usually very in tune with their natural surroundings,   It works.           AK would also possibly be a good fit,     and maybe PH would fit better off of Camp Minnie/Mickey there then in the FantasyLand surroundings.


----------



## hebbynan

DCTooTall said:


> Something to keep in mind is that the Pixie Hallow concept as announced wasn't much more than a glorified meet and Greet/photo op.     There wasn't a play area,  or ride, or even a show included in those plans.     So ultimately,  you didn't lose much.       And thematically,    i don't know how much I really liked the idea either in that part of Fantasyland.
> 
> Unlike the current plan,    Somehow I don't feel that PH would've been able to tie into the surrounding theming that well.   It would've gone from the coast/LM,   into a big overgrown foresty kind of vibe,   into a circus.       I also didn't like the idea that PH would've been located so far away from Peter Pan.   At least if it was closer to the other side of FantasyLand  (maybe say where the great stroller parking lot/Skyway building is located),  it could've tied in by the combined story.....   but where they were going to put it,   it just felt out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...  Put me into the camp that believes that PH, as planned,   being removed is an improvement.   In some Ways,   EPCOT I think would be almost a better fit for now simply because there is a lot more greenspace and "nature feel" at that park then EPCOT.    Considering Fairies are usually very in tune with their natural surroundings,   It works.           AK would also possibly be a good fit,     and maybe PH would fit better off of Camp Minnie/Mickey there then in the FantasyLand surroundings.



The more I think about it, I think that Pixie Hollow would fit better in Epcot like you said.  Perhaps the old Body Wars location could be made into Pixie Hollow (rather use it then let it sit empty).  Since the pixies are all about a "nature" theme, I think they'd fit in rather well with the Land and the Seas.


----------



## disneyphilip

mom2aandj said:


> it sounds like Tiana is moving to the Fairytale Hall:
> 
> Our other Disney princesses will also be getting a new home (actually, they prefer to call it a castle) in the all new Princess Fairytale Hall. Aurora, Cinderella and other Disney princesses, such as Tiana and Rapunzel, will greet you in an elegant royal court at the location where Snow Whites Scary Adventures is today. This new experience will be in place of some of the earlier plans we shared regarding opportunities to interact with your favorite princesses.
> 
> This is from http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/01/update-on-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/ (the Social Media Director of Disney Parks).



I think the only reason they mentioned Tiana and Rapunzel was just for the sake of name-dropping.


----------



## Berlioz70

disneyphilip said:


> I think the only reason they mentioned Tiana and Rapunzel was just for the sake of name-dropping.



I agree. I think Rapunzel will stay where she is, but Tiana will move. I wouldn't expect anything until 2013 though, especially since they haven't announced a closure for Snow White's Scary Adventures.


----------



## Berlioz70

Updated the first post with Tinker Bell and Mickey news posted in other threads. Disney still has not made official announcements, beyond Fairies going to Epcot.

Check out this link with new Character Greeting announcements: Orlandoparksnews.blogspot


----------



## Berlioz70

New construction photos of specific building facades!

WDWMagic Photos


----------



## figmentgirl

Hi everybody!  I haven't been on the DISboards in a while and was wondering when the Little Mermaid and Snow White rides are slotted to open?  If this has already been posted you can just send me a link to the info.

We're going in 13 months and I wanted to know what we will get to see


----------



## freepixie

Berlioz70 said:


> New construction photos of specific building facades!
> 
> WDWMagic Photos



Awesome!!!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

figmentgirl said:


> Hi everybody!  I haven't been on the DISboards in a while and was wondering when the Little Mermaid and Snow White rides are slotted to open?  If this has already been posted you can just send me a link to the info.
> 
> We're going in 13 months and I wanted to know what we will get to see



There are no official dates yet, just general "late 2012, early 2013".  I wouldn't expect ANYTHING to be done by March 2012.


----------



## lsulindy

mommylovespoly said:


> We have been getting ready for our trip by watching our (ancient) VHS tape of Disney Sing a Long: Disneyland Fun every day (and since I have an almost 2 year old, sometimes its more like 3 times a day )



We bought that on DVD before our kids' first trip to help prepare them.  They LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## ben1993

I do wish we were getting a Snuggly Duckling replica in this expansion!


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Updated the first post with Tinker Bell and Mickey news posted in other threads. Disney still has not made official announcements, beyond Fairies going to Epcot.
> 
> Check out this link with new Character Greeting announcements: Orlandoparksnews.blogspot



Thanks for link, any idea what characters are going to be at these locations like at Splash M or in TL?

TIA & thanks for construction pics!  Things are moving along!


----------



## Berlioz70

Tomorrowland will be Mickey and Minnie. No official Disney word on who will be at Splash Mountain.

Also, great article about the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, I've included it on the first post:

Fact or fiction? Seven rumors about Disney's Seven Dwarfs Mine Train rollercoaster


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Tomorrowland will be Mickey and Minnie. No official Disney word on who will be at Splash Mountain.
> 
> Also, great article about the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, I've included it on the first post:
> 
> Fact or fiction? Seven rumors about Disney's Seven Dwarfs Mine Train rollercoaster



Special theme or costumed Mickey or Minnie in Tomorrowland or are they going there instead of Exposition Hall?  Checking out article now

TIA,


----------



## Berlioz70

I believe Mickey and Minnie will be in their traditional wear at Tomorrowland (Mickey in a tux and Minnie in her red dress).

Check out the first post regarding Mickey and Minnie and Expo hall updates!


----------



## itsmetigress

Seems like TL will be getting rather crowded now.....Buzz, Chip and Dale and adding in Mickey and Minnie? Although I guess it can't get worse traffic-wise than some of us are fearing the Expo hall will be....


----------



## Berlioz70

My understanding is that Mickey/Minnie will be closer to Space Mountain, hopefully that'll help ease congestion.

I was also told that Mickey needs to keep an eye on the entire park, so he may pop up in other places during his checks! 

Additionally, sounds like Town Square Theater (Expo Hall) is supposed to open Mid-March.


----------



## Berlioz70

First post updated with new Storybook Circus photos.


----------



## d1gitman

bump


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> First post updated with new Storybook Circus photos.



OOoooooo......


  It looks like Pete is FINALLY getting recognized in the parks!   it's about damned time.


----------



## PolynesianLily

It would be cool to see Mickey and Minnie in their Tomorrowland costumes. I wonder why they have decided to put them there of all places.


----------



## DCTooTall

PolynesianLily said:


> It would be cool to see Mickey and Minnie in their Tomorrowland costumes. I wonder why they have decided to put them there of all places.



Not that I have any insight into the Disney mindset that made these choices...  but just from a guess?


I'm wondering if the decision was based off the idea that Tomorrowland is relatively close to Toontown's location,   so it would be less of a hike for people who maybe were used to going to Toontown to see Mickey/Minnie.   Kinda as a place to put them as people transition to the idea of Toontown being closed.

Also,    They could even be utilizing the path between the train tracks and speedway to help queue/control the crowds.     That path would be closed off anyways since Toontown is now closed and it wouldn't go anyplace,  so no reason why they couldn't use it to help control M&G crowds for a little while.


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree about PETE! Wouldn't it be awesome to finally get a Pete M&G? I haven't heard anything, just wishing.

Mickey and Minnie are actually in their standard costumes, unfortunately. I think they ended up in Tomorrowland because it was a lower traffic area (most people head to SM and do not explore the other areas over there).

They'll be gone by April though, so it's just a temporary location.


----------



## actualxash

i really don't like that this expansion has become all about character meetings. if that was their goal they could have built just a new building, but instead they are developing a bunch of space with few real attractions. i really feel that they should add more rides. 

but i'm subscribing.


----------



## DCTooTall

actualxash said:


> i really don't like that this expansion has become all about character meetings. if that was their goal they could have built just a new building, but instead they are developing a bunch of space with few real attractions. i really feel that they should add more rides.
> 
> but i'm subscribing.



Actually,  at this point the expansion is no longer a M&G expansion.

ORIGINALLY,   the expansion eliminated Pooh's Playful spot, and Toontown...including i believe the barnstormer....   and added the Beast Castle,  Bell M&G,  Little Mermaid ride (with Ariel's relocated grotto M&G),  a relocated Dumbo w/ a 2nd Dumbo added,   the Pixie Hollow M&G,  and seperate Cinderella's Cottage and Sleeping Beauty M&G areas.


NOW the expansion is eliminating Pooh's Playful Spot, and  Toontown, but keeping the barnstormer.   Snow White's Scary Adventure is closing,   and we are adding a new Snow White/Dwarf attraction/coaster,  the Beat Castle, Belle M&G,  Little Mermaid Ride (with Ariel's relocated Grotto),  The Relocated Dumbo w/ 2nd dumbo added,     and the existing Snow White's Scary Adventure location is being repurposed as a M&G location.

Considering the closure of Toontown includes the closure of the existing M&G locations there, I see the remodel of SWSA's location as just a M&G move instead of an addition.    Belle's M&G,   if I am correct,   is basically a new dedicated home for her old Storytime experience over by the teacups/Starlight Rays.      Unlike the earlier plans for the expansion,  I would not consider this a M&G expansion.   With technically only 1 ride being added,   I'm not even sure if i'd qualify it as a ride expansion either.    What i do consider it w/o question is a nice space and themeing improvement for Fantasyland.      Little Mermaid,  as an omnimover attraction,  will be a nice people-eater.   Beast's Castle will add another MUCH NEEDED tableservice restaurant in the MK.   The area will also include counter service options.   I'm not sure what to expect out of the circus area yet,   but honestly,  it's not like there was a lot in Toontown.

Theming wise....   Pooh's exterior has already received a major plusing as part of this project.   The Castle Walls will be extended to enclose "classic fantasyland" to help create a theming border between the old Medieval Faire theme and the new expansions.


----------



## bicker

Great summary analysis.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz70 said:


> I agree about PETE! Wouldn't it be awesome to finally get a Pete M&G? I haven't heard anything, just wishing.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie are actually in their standard costumes, unfortunately. I think they ended up in Tomorrowland because it was a lower traffic area (most people head to SM and do not explore the other areas over there).
> 
> They'll be gone by April though, so it's just a temporary location.





My youngest LOVES the classic characters thanks to the WD Classics Treasure series & my oldest is character hunting crazy, so we'd be all over a Pete M&G.  Villains are more en vogue & if you've seen Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Pete DEFINTELY is part of the regular cast of characters and has a kinder, gentler image.  He was also used as a not-so-dastardly foil in the Goofy movies, maybe times are a changing we'll getl some Pete (crossing fingers).

3 Little Pigs or any classic character like Horace or Clarabell would cool M&G, even just for special events


----------



## jenseib

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> My youngest LOVES the classic characters thanks to the WD Classics Treasure series & my oldest is character hunting crazy, so we'd be all over a Pete M&G.  Villains are more en vogue & if you've seen Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Pete DEFINTELY is part of the regular cast of characters and has a kinder, gentler image.  He was also used as a not-so-dastardly foil in the Goofy movies, maybe times are a changing we'll getl some Pete (crossing fingers).
> 
> 3 Little Pigs or any classic character like Horace or Clarabell would cool M&G, even just for special events



Horace and Clara bell come out. I saw them on one of my trips. I just walked by since the line was long and my DD wasn't with me, but it was outside the MK.


----------



## Berlioz70

Horace and Clarabelle stopped making M&G appearances in fall 2008, but you can still see them in the Hoedown Happening at Frontierland.


----------



## PrincessKara22

Wait where are the new pictures of Storybook Circus? I followed that link and can't find anything. I want to see the Pete stuff too!


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> Horace and Clarabelle stopped making M&G appearances in fall 2008, but you can still see them in the Hoedown Happening at Frontierland.



They really need to bring those two out for training sets at least.

Let's also hope that they'll return as regular meet-and-greet characters in the Fantasyland Storybook Circus when it opens. After all, Pete's supposedly going to be there, so why not have other classic shorts characters join him there?

Besides, Horace and Clarabelle are both major characters in Epic Mickey and we don't want them to end up back in the Wasteland, now do we?


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

disneyphilip said:


> They really need to bring those two out for training sets at least.
> 
> Let's also hope that they'll return as regular meet-and-greet characters in the Fantasyland Storybook Circus when it opens. After all, Pete's supposedly going to be there, so why not have other classic shorts characters join him there?
> 
> Besides, Horace and Clarabelle are both major characters in Epic Mickey and we don't want them to end up back in the Wasteland, now do we?



AGREED!  And with this being the 40th Anniversary, why not bring back some classics


----------



## itsmetigress

Am I the only one that thinks the Pete thing might just be the rethemed face painting station? Without it MK would be the only park with no face painting. Not that I wouldn't love to see Pete, well my 2yd old would since he is slightly obsessed with him on MMCH.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Are Thumper & Miss Bunny still available for meet & greet?  I heard GTGS is not doing random characters right now.  We'll be down 3/16-3/26/11.

TIA


----------



## mm522

Not neccesarily the place for that question but I think they regularly appear in Camp Minnie-Mickey regardless of training at the GTGS


----------



## 1tufgt

Great thread, love to hear the updates to the expansion.


----------



## Berlioz70

I know there have been lots of fairy questions... I was at Epoct yesterday.

They had two seperate lines, one for Tink/Terrence and one for Rosetta/Vidia. The sign also indicated the fairy set times, which I thought was a great bonus!






The line for Tink was much longer than the other. Tink line:






The Meet and Greet location was shaded, but the sun was awful for the queue. I met Rosetta and Vidia.






Hope this info helps!


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> They had two seperate lines, one for Tink/Terrence and one for Rosetta/Vidia. The sign also indicated the fairy set times, which I thought was a great bonus!



Yes, that absolutely is a huge bonus! So nice to see who you are actually getting in line to see! Although that line sure did look hot!


----------



## freepixie

If that is where they will keep the fairies for now, they better come up with some kind of covering before the intense heat of the summer!! Can you imagine that line in July or August


----------



## dbprimeaux

I hope the fairies won't be located there this summer. It will be HOT!!
We won't be waiting in that line in May.


----------



## Berlioz70

According to the quote on the first post, Fairies are leaving Epcot on May 15th.

In other news, do you think the Dwarf mine train is based on this concept, presented during the student ImagiNations competition?

http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/imaginations/flash/cmu.html


----------



## tammydel

I've read a lot of the thread - but I confess not all of it.
Is there any information about what's to happen to Minnie and Mickey's houses?  
While I know they were just walk through attractions, my kids loved them when they were little.  As they have grown I hae enjoyed taking them back for the "look how we've grown" photos.  It would be sad for those houses to not be somewhere that kids could visit.

Thanks for any info...

Tammy


----------



## WDWTraveler1990

tammydel said:


> I've read a lot of the thread - but I confess not all of it.
> Is there any information about what's to happen to Minnie and Mickey's houses?
> While I know they were just walk through attractions, my kids loved them when they were little.  As they have grown I hae enjoyed taking them back for the "look how we've grown" photos.  It would be sad for those houses to not be somewhere that kids could visit.
> 
> Thanks for any info...
> 
> Tammy



I believe the houses are being torn down.    I know its probably not much of a consolation, but Mickey and Minnie are going to be in a new M&G on Main Street.  I can't recall where, but I've heard that it's supposed to be very nice.


----------



## Berlioz70

tammydel said:


> Is there any information about what's to happen to Minnie and Mickey's houses?





WDWTraveler1990 said:


> I can't recall where, but I've heard that it's supposed to be very nice.



Check the first post!


----------



## jenseib

So where exactly are the fairies at in Epcot?


----------



## asdfghjkl13

I can't wait for all of this to open... especially the Snow White coaster!


----------



## freepixie

Berlioz70 said:


> According to the quote on the first post, Fairies are leaving Epcot on May 15th.
> 
> In other news, do you think the Dwarf mine train is based on this concept, presented during the student ImagiNations competition?
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/imaginations/flash/cmu.html



Oh I didn't realize that they were leaving before summer! That's good then! We usually travel in the summer months and I could see little ones being so sick in that hot line in the sun!! That area gets super hot midday in the summer!!


----------



## crazycatlady

Berlioz70 said:


> According to the quote on the first post, Fairies are leaving Epcot on May 15th.
> 
> In other news, do you think the Dwarf mine train is based on this concept, presented during the student ImagiNations competition?
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/imaginations/flash/cmu.html



Wow, I think the mine train is going to be really close to the concept on the link. It looks really cool!! Thanks for posting the link!!


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz,
Thanks for the pics, especially of the times sign! Helps us manage our mischief. We haven't met Terrance or Vidia yet, so we'll go early


----------



## lsulindy

Berlioz70 said:


> Tomorrowland will be Mickey and Minnie. No official Disney word on who will be at Splash Mountain.



According to some recent posts, including pics, Mickey and Minnie are in their traditional clothes by Space Mountain.  They're in themed clothes by Splash Mountain and Mickey is in themed clothes by the Hall of Presidents.  I've seen 2 different sets of Splash outfits and 2 different HoP outfits for Mickey.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659888

http://unofficialdisneycharacterhun...2/costume-changes-at-splash-mountain-and.html

http://unofficialdisneycharacterhun...02/new-characters-and-locations-now-that.html


----------



## Harters2WDW

lsulindy said:


> According to some recent posts, including pics, Mickey and Minnie are in their traditional clothes by Space Mountain.  They're in themed clothes by Splash Mountain and Mickey is in themed clothes by the Hall of Presidents.  I've seen 2 different sets of Splash outfits and 2 different HoP outfits for Mickey.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659888
> 
> http://unofficialdisneycharacterhun...2/costume-changes-at-splash-mountain-and.html
> 
> http://unofficialdisneycharacterhun...02/new-characters-and-locations-now-that.html



Thanks for these links! We're there in two weeks, so I assume these new positions will hold till then!


----------



## BebopBaloo

The colonial Mickey costumes are fantastic!


----------



## dacky041208

I wonder if Mickey will continue to be in colonial gear after today.  I was assuming they are only wearing those adorable costumes because of President's Day.   I would love to catch them this summer!


----------



## mom2rtk

dacky041208 said:


> I wonder if Mickey will continue to be in colonial gear after today.  I was assuming they are only wearing those adorable costumes because of President's Day.   I would love to catch them this summer!



I didn't assume that at all since they also added him in another costume still over in Frontierland. I think they are just trying to disperse the long lines for Mickey by having him in several places. HOP works great since he's indoors and can't bee seen from Frontierland.

I would guess they'd all be out until Expo Hall is done and M&M move in there.


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree! I'd expect the costumes to remain the same for the next month. But once he's moved to Town Square Theatre (formerly Expo Hall), he'll likely be in his tux only.

I have personally started planning a DLR trip (first time) and discovered that Mickey meets in four costumes over there. I almost peed my pants at the sight of Band Concert Mickey, my absolute favorite Mickey (I was a drum major)!!!! If they could carry that concept over to Town Square Theatre, I'd be in heaven. Not that I think it's going to happen, just wishful thinking!! Steamboat Mickey and Brave Little Tailor Mickey would be a bonus too.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> I agree! I'd expect the costumes to remain the same for the next month. But once he's moved to Town Square Theatre (formerly Expo Hall), he'll likely be in his tux only.
> 
> I have personally started planning a DLR trip (first time) and discovered that Mickey meets in four costumes over there. I almost peed my pants at the sight of Band Concert Mickey, my absolute favorite Mickey (I was a drum major)!!!! If they could carry that concept over to Town Square Theatre, I'd be in heaven. Not that I think it's going to happen, just wishful thinking!! Steamboat Mickey and Brave Little Tailor Mickey would be a bonus too.




So a little OT....... but what costumes does he meet in at DLR?


----------



## mstaft

I just hate having the fairies move to Epcot- and in Future World, no less. Really?


----------



## Berlioz70

jenseib said:


> So where exactly are the fairies at in Epcot?



I do not think I saw this answered...

They are located just beyond MouseGear (before reaching the bridge to World Showcase). You can see MouseGear in the photo I posted.



mom2rtk said:


> So a little OT....... but what costumes does he meet in at DLR?



Based on my research... at Mickey's House you can catch him on one of the following movie sets:

Steamboat Willie
Band Concert
Sorcerer's Apprentice
Through the Looking Glass

I haven't been, but that's what everyone else is saying.

Link to one of the sites I read: http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland...use-contains-four-movie-sets-Steamboat-Willie


----------



## BebopBaloo

mstaft said:


> I just hate having the fairies move to Epcot- and in Future World, no less. Really?




I know it seems weird and just plain wrong. I think they'll blend in better once the Flower and Garden Festival begins. I also think they are leaving Epcot after the Festival ends. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## think-like-tink

I can not wait for the time to come when we move back to Florida. I so want to attend the Flower and Garden Fest.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

> Based on my research... at Mickey's House you can catch him on one of the following movie sets:
> 
> Steamboat Willie
> Band Concert
> Sorcerer's Apprentice
> Through the Looking Glass
> 
> I haven't been, but that's what everyone else is saying.
> 
> Link to one of the sites I read: http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland...use-contains-four-movie-sets-Steamboat-Willie



LOL, you really are a BAD influence)). I'm going to have to keep this info under my hat until we can swing a trip out west, or I'll have a red headed uprising on my hands!  My youngest is classic Mickey CRAZED, and he's already leading a charge for DLR. This would push it over the edge

I'm gonna have to sneak a peek at those costumes when they are at school .  Well, my boys get it honestly haha.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Okay... I blinked and a bunch more scrims popped up...

Does ANYONE know if that stuff will be down by October's anniversary?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Berlioz70 said:


> I know there have been lots of fairy questions... I was at Epoct yesterday.
> 
> They had two seperate lines, one for Tink/Terrence and one for Rosetta/Vidia. The sign also indicated the fairy set times, which I thought was a great bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line for Tink was much longer than the other. Tink line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Meet and Greet location was shaded, but the sun was awful for the queue. I met Rosetta and Vidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this info helps!


Thanks for posting this! I love that they have that sign for the lines and times. And I also love that there's a time to meet just Terence! I've already gotten a pic with Tink and Rosetta, but have wanted to meet Terence. I'm going to have to check this out when I'm there in March!


----------



## Lillian Gracey

Berlioz70 said:


> According to the quote on the first post, Fairies are leaving Epcot on May 15th.
> 
> In other news, do you think the Dwarf mine train is based on this concept, presented during the student ImagiNations competition?
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/imaginations/flash/cmu.html



I prefer the Lion King theme over the Dwarf Mine theme.


----------



## SparkyTheGiraffe

Does anyone have any over the wall pics of The Expansion? You would think with all those people going to MK day after day thee would be new pics all the time!


----------



## Berlioz70

This link has all of MK construction, there are a couple of Fantasyland!

First first post has some good ones from Feb. 7th.


----------



## bicker

mstaft said:


> I just hate having the fairies move to Epcot- and in Future World, no less. Really?


Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic. - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Berlioz70

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Okay... I blinked and a bunch more scrims popped up...
> 
> Does ANYONE know if that stuff will be down by October's anniversary?



Likely! There is usually less construction going into the summer months (or any peak seasons). That doesn't mean new things won't go under construction in September though.


----------



## jenseib

Fast passes for Mickey

http://www.disunplugged.com/2011/02...oming-to-magic-kingdom?utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Berlioz70 said:


> Likely! There is usually less construction going into the summer months (or any peak seasons). That doesn't mean new things won't go under construction in September though.


Fair enough!

We were there last September and saw all the scrims down Main St, but we were hoping a great deal of the spruce up would be done and over before this coming December!


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> We were there last September and saw all the scrims down Main St, but we were hoping a great deal of the spruce up would be done and over before this coming December!



Remember, they tape the parade the first weekend of December. So I always count on them wanting everything fixed up and looking purty!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

True... keep forgetting about that!

This is my first go at WDW for Christmas so I'm a fish out of water!


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

jenseib said:


> Fast passes for Mickey
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2011/02...oming-to-magic-kingdom?utm_source=twitterfeed



You just MADE MY DAY!!!!  WooHOO!  I would sooo love it if they do the diferent movie set Mickeys like DLR, but the FP alone is AWESOME!  My youngest DS has moderate autism, and waiting to meet characters was a first just last August.  We've NEVER been able to do it at MK b/c of the lines, even though he is a Mickey fanatic 

We might miss this on our March trip (we head home 3/26/11), but we are doing a short SWW in May, so we'll hit it then


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Regarding the fairies/pixies:

Does any one know if Terrance, Tink, Rosetta, & Vidia are the only ones appearing or do they switch out on different days?

TIA


----------



## Berlioz70

Those are the four regular fairies (entertainment is subject to change). If one is unavailable, they may pull in a different fairy.


----------



## Berlioz70

Video of the train passing the former Toon Town... not a great view, but interesting.

Someone should tell the conductor that it's not opening in a year... oops!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cLAQnlKehQ


----------



## Berlioz70

If there was any question on whether Storybook Cicus was going to open in 2012 or 2013, I think we have an answer!






Source


----------



## jenseib

Is that Mickeys house torn  completely down inside that fence?


----------



## think-like-tink

Oh! thanks for that pic. We are going summer 2012 and this new sign pic has me excited!


----------



## think-like-tink

Anyone know what they did with all the decor inside the house? I would LOVE to have had the glass houses in Minnies house.


----------



## hollisterluva92

Does anyone have any news as to what's going to happen to Mickey and Minnie's houses? I can't find anything about them.


----------



## mom2rtk

hollisterluva92 said:


> Does anyone have any news as to what's going to happen to Mickey and Minnie's houses? I can't find anything about them.



So sorry. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40110993#post40110993


----------



## stargazertechie

hollisterluva92 said:


> Does anyone have any news as to what's going to happen to Mickey and Minnie's houses? I can't find anything about them.



Watch the video. The big piles of rubble are what is left of them.


----------



## hollisterluva92

I saw that as soon as I posted this......I am so beyond sad right now. I just don't understand why they destroyed such a great place for kids......they could have relocated it at least........it was such a big part of my childhood and I have a picture from every single year with me posing on top of the fabric from the sewing machine in Minnie's house.....a little piece of me just died inside. Hopefully Mouse Surplus will be able to grab a few of the decorations to sell, I will definitely try to snag something!


----------



## stargazertechie

On my last trip I was walking through Mickey and Minnie's houses. There was an adorable family with the little girl dressed in a Minnie dress out back in the Gazebo. I saw the parents taking turns taking pictures with the little girl. I offered to take a picture of all 3 of them, and the mom started crying- she knew it was their last chance to get a family picture in the House of Mouse


----------



## Berlioz70

Still no official announcement from Disney, but Jack Spence (allears.net) indicates Snow White's Scary Adventures is closing early 2012.



> As part of the Magic Kingdom’s Fantasyland expansion, “Snow White’s Scary Adventures” will be closing permanently in early 2012.



The World According to Jack


----------



## sandym718

Thanks for that info, looks like we'll be riding SWSA in a few weeks!


----------



## BridgetR3

O.k. I've check both threads (this one and the one that was linked here) and I can't seem to find a video of the demolition or whatever video everyone is talking about.  Can someone link it here for me?  Yes I am a bit slow today!

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

The video is linked in the first post, as well as post 288 (just above).

Here it is as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cLAQnlKehQ


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

sandym718 said:


> Thanks for that info, looks like we'll be riding SWSA in a few weeks!


Glad to hear too. Looks like we'll get a few more rides in in December!!! Yay! I was afraid we were going to miss it.

Being that we were there last September, I can't WAIT to see how much has been changed over the last year!


----------



## Berlioz70

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Glad to hear too. Looks like we'll get a few more rides in in December!!! Yay! I was afraid we were going to miss it.
> 
> Being that we were there last September, I can't WAIT to see how much has been changed over the last year!



The wall is bigger now, with fancier posters on it!!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

it was pretty bare back there, the outer walls for Little Mermaid and Belle's area had JUST gone up.about 2 weeks after our trip, the trees went up.

It will be bittersweet to see the wall around the Toontown station, but it will be worth it. I'm just so damn mad the demolished the houses... loads could have been done with those!


----------



## Berlioz70

I was backstage at MK today and tried to get a peak of the houses and their areas... but it was all a hard hat area. But gosh darn, those tents are still up!! I know they're included in the expansion images, but I think many of us were hoping they'd be torn down and permenant structures put into their place. Time will tell!


----------



## hollisterluva92

I commented on a video on youtube and someone commented back saying that the houses were put in storage?? Any truth to this statement?


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Berlioz70 said:


> I was backstage at MK today and tried to get a peak of the houses and their areas... but it was all a hard hat area. But gosh darn, those tents are still up!! I know they're included in the expansion images, but I think many of us were hoping they'd be torn down and permenant structures put into their place. Time will tell!


 
I hope so... they were quite faded in 2009 - in much need of some TLC!

Any word on the aerial photography guy? He didn't go up in February!


----------



## DanBoris

hollisterluva92 said:


> I commented on a video on youtube and someone commented back saying that the houses were put in storage?? Any truth to this statement?



Ever since the announcement that Toon Town would close there has been speculation that the houses may be saved, but it appears that that was never more then fan speculation. There has never been any official indication that they would be saved. You can definitly see something being demolished in the Youtube video but it's hard to tell exactly what it is.

If they were going to save them I highly doubt they would have made it to storage already. It hasn't even been three weeks since the closing and I would think it would take a lot longer then that to do the move. 

Dan


----------



## Berlioz70

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Any word on the aerial photography guy? He didn't go up in February!



No idea  I've been checking every two to three days for something, but alas, nothing. That would definately answer our house questions!


----------



## mj23cj

Can anyone tell me if the Dumbo ride is going to be not working during any of this construction?  We are going mid May and we were really hoping to ride it.  Also what other rides for little kids are gone?  Is the barnstormer gone/not working now?  Thanks!!


----------



## DCTooTall

mj23cj said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Dumbo ride is going to be not working during any of this construction?  We are going mid May and we were really hoping to ride it.  Also what other rides for little kids are gone?  Is the barnstormer gone/not working now?  Thanks!!



I would suspect Dumbo would still be functioning in May.     I would almost expect at least some downtime for it while they move it,    but i've heard indications that the move wouldn't happen until sometime in 2012.    At the very least,    I'd expect them to not shutter the existing dumbo until at the very least they've completed the ToonTown demolition and built the new foundations for Dumbo.

Barnstormer is currently closed since it was located in ToonTown.   It will return however when the new circus land opens.   

As for other little kid rides closed,    Obviously Toontown is closed,  so that includes the play area there.    Pooh's Playful Spot was also closed last year to make room for the expansion.   Pooh's Tree however has been moved over in front of the Pooh ride as part of it's new interactive queue.  

Beyond that,   I don't expect any further closures as part of the Fantasyland Expansion project between now and May.   The only other stuff that may be closed would be the usual shortterm refurb closures you can find listed in various places.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

DCTooTall said:


> I would suspect Dumbo would still be functioning in May.     I would almost expect at least some downtime for it while they move it,    but i've heard indications that the move wouldn't happen until sometime in 2012.    At the very least,    I'd expect them to not shutter the existing dumbo until at the very least they've completed the ToonTown demolition and built the new foundations for Dumbo.
> 
> Barnstormer is currently closed since it was located in ToonTown.   It will return however when the new circus land opens.
> 
> As for other little kid rides closed,    Obviously Toontown is closed,  so that includes the play area there.    Pooh's Playful Spot was also closed last year to make room for the expansion.   Pooh's Tree however has been moved over in front of the Pooh ride as part of it's new interactive queue.
> 
> Beyond that,   I don't expect any further closures as part of the Fantasyland Expansion project between now and May.   The only other stuff that may be closed would be the usual shortterm refurb closures you can find listed in various places.


ITA - I think it's safe to assume that we won't see too many more closures until the very last possible minute. Heck, I saw somewhere (was it in here?) that they're not shutting down Snow White until early 2012. I think since Toontown closed, the bulk of the changes are all behind the Great Wall of Disney now.

I will be following up for May too. My friend is going down with her family and she relies on me for Disney news!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

I'm wondering if dumbo will be down at all. They can start one half of the new ride before they shut the old one down and move it. Then there would be no disruption at all. Just a location move.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

It doesn't seem like that would work... they'd still have to have _some_ transport of the existing ride... I can't imagine they'd let people that close to the construction area for a move... that, and they workers would be very restricted by that space. The drawings have the dual spinners very close together!


----------



## mom2rtk

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> I'm wondering if dumbo will be down at all. They can start one half of the new ride before they shut the old one down and move it. Then there would be no disruption at all. Just a location move.



I wondered the same thing. But I bet they are going to need to clear that space to start building the Dwarf coaster before the new Dumbo is open.


----------



## DanBoris

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> I'm wondering if dumbo will be down at all. They can start one half of the new ride before they shut the old one down and move it. Then there would be no disruption at all. Just a location move.



There is also the possibility, and I have heard rumors of this, that they are building two entirely new Dumbo spinners, which would allow for zero down time. Since Dumbo is a pretty old ride and they have to build one new one, that they might make more sense just to build two new ones.


----------



## mat5

I was wondering about the Little mermaid ride. Are they going to use the same type of video images as the Nemo ride? I could not get in too the new nemo ride, I don't know if I am used to the old dark rides, and I am not that hi tech yet. Will it be a mix on the new ride? any thoughts?


----------



## mm522

The Little Mermaid attraction is going to be on the scale of Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Carribean. It will feature elaborate audio anamatrionics and sets and will be about 6 minutes. It's definitely more elaborate than the FL dark rides and doesn't use the video screens like Nemo, its a full fledged Disney style and quality attraction all the way.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

mm522 said:


> The Little Mermaid attraction is going to be on the scale of Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Carribean. It will feature elaborate audio anamatrionics and sets and will be about 6 minutes. It's definitely more elaborate than the FL dark rides and doesn't use the video screens like Nemo, its a full fledged Disney style and quality attraction all the way.



I can't wait, that sounds awesome!!!  But I hadn't heard any of that, just that it was going to be similar to Nemo.  Where did you get your info cause I'd like to read the article?  Did it say anything else interesting?


----------



## DCTooTall

mom2rtk said:


> I wondered the same thing. But I bet they are going to need to clear that space to start building the Dwarf coaster before the new Dumbo is open.



I think the Dwarf coast is pretty much going to be behind the wall's current location.  True,  It'll butt up right against the wall,   but I don't think Dumbo is in the way for the dwarf coaster.  (except maybe to give them more room to build).

What Dumbo IS in the way for is the Castle Wall.



DanBoris said:


> There is also the possibility, and I have heard rumors of this, that they are building two entirely new Dumbo spinners, which would allow for zero down time. Since Dumbo is a pretty old ride and they have to build one new one, that they might make more sense just to build two new ones.



  The Currently incarnation of Dumbo isn't THAT old.   I think I recall sometime in the past 10-15years Dumbo received a complete overhaul which included a new ride system.   There were even a couple elephants added.   You can see the difference between the old and new ride system when you compare old pictures with the current pictures of Dumbo.  The BIGGEST tell is the center hub.



AliceinMaryland said:


> I can't wait, that sounds awesome!!!  But I hadn't heard any of that, just that it was going to be similar to Nemo.  Where did you get your info cause I'd like to read the article?  Did it say anything else interesting?




  The ONLY similarity between Nemo (at the Seas in EPCOT) and Little Mermaid is the omnimovers are styled in the shape of Clams.  That's actually where many of the rumors of the rides being identical/similar started.  People see Clam shaped Omnimover and started complaining about it being another Nemo ride.

You can actually see some pictures of the ride in California being built on the Disney blog.  (think some previous posts on this thread linked it).    The only differences I've heard about between the east and west coast buildings is the show building.  the ride itself is identical.


----------



## Berlioz70

Speaking of the Clam Shells... Here's an article (with video) of the shells.

Disney Parks Blog


----------



## Dizneylove92

SO it's official: Naveen IS getting the boot. I asked the Disneyparks blog what will to happen to Tiana and Naven's spot in Liberty Square and they said TIANA will be with the other ladies in FairyTale Hall


----------



## december

That makes me sad.  Tiana and Naveen were so much fun last summer!  They asked dd11 (10 at the time) a question, and her MS accent came pouring out, and the conversation was on!   They spent so much time with her, and the pics came out great.  She still talks about being called a southern princess.


----------



## seobaina

Dizneylove92 said:


> SO it's official: Naveen IS getting the boot. I asked the Disneyparks blog what will to happen to Tiana and Naven's spot in Liberty Square and they said TIANA will be with the other ladies in FairyTale Hall



Ooh is this gonna be soon or later in the ear? We go in 8 weeks and I had fun with them last year so I was hoping my friends could meet them too.


----------



## Berlioz70

Naveen will remain there until the new Fairytale Hall opens (late 2012 or 2013) so you'll be fine in 8 weeks.

Sad to hear of his long term outcome. 

Initial rumors indicate Rapunzel and Flynn are going to stay put in the Fairytale Gardens... at least we have hopes to keep one of them!


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Naveen will remain there until the new Fairytale Hall opens (late 2012 or 2013) so you'll be fine in 8 weeks.
> 
> Sad to hear of his long term outcome.
> 
> Initial rumors indicate Rapunzel and Flynn are going to stay put in the Fairytale Gardens... at least we have hopes to keep one of them!



I'm so glad we got to meet Naveen in December!


----------



## ronnmel

It's been so long since we've had new pictures of the construction. At first it was about once a month, but haven't seen anything new all winter. My curiosity will get the best of me. LOL


----------



## hollisterluva92

I know! The suspense is killing me! If I had enough money I'd trek myself down there and take pics for all of us! I really want the aerial guy to share some new pics!


----------



## disneyphilip

Dizneylove92 said:


> SO it's official: Naveen IS getting the boot. I asked the Disneyparks blog what will to happen to Tiana and Naven's spot in Liberty Square and they said TIANA will be with the other ladies in FairyTale Hall



You can always go to Guest Relations or write a letter, telling them that you want Naveen to stay put.


----------



## tinker&belle

Is there a ballpark for when any of this will be finished? I am most interested in the Little Mermaid ride. We are hoping to plan a trip for next fall, but might push it back if things will open a month or two later. I have two little girls so I think the Little Mermaid would be a hit as well as the Mine Coaster for my older one.


----------



## DanBoris

tinker&belle said:


> Is there a ballpark for when any of this will be finished? I am most interested in the Little Mermaid ride. We are hoping to plan a trip for next fall, but might push it back if things will open a month or two later. I have two little girls so I think the Little Mermaid would be a hit as well as the Mine Coaster for my older one.



There are no firm dates yet, but I have seen these rough dates from a reliable insider:

Rethemed Barnstormer - Jan-Mar 2012
Dumbo - Apr-June 2012
Circus and Princess M&G - July-Sept 2012
Beauty and the Beast/Little Mermaid - Oct-Dec 2012
Mine Coaster - Jan-March 2014


----------



## Lillian Gracey

I'm gonna have to get Naveen's autograph if he's going to be leaving soon!


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Lillian Gracey said:


> I'm gonna have to get Naveen's autograph if he's going to be leaving soon!



Definitely!  He is just darling, they are so cute together & great w/kids!

I am going to have to get my DS to do the frog pose w/him like another DISser did (she used it as her avatar).  It is absolutely ADORABLE!

I think a KEEP NAVEEN letter like Prince Phillip suggested is definitely in order


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> There are no firm dates yet, but I have seen these rough dates from a reliable insider:
> 
> Rethemed Barnstormer - Jan-Mar 2012
> Dumbo - Apr-June 2012
> Circus and Princess M&G - July-Sept 2012
> Beauty and the Beast/Little Mermaid - Oct-Dec 2012
> Mine Coaster - Jan-March 2014



WOW - interesting dates.

I'm curious as to why they'd open the Great Goofini before Dumbo... do you think these are internal plans but they'll officially open them all together?


----------



## freepixie

hollisterluva92 said:


> I know! The suspense is killing me! If I had enough money I'd trek myself down there and take pics for all of us! I really want the aerial guy to share some new pics!



Ditto!! Where is he??? We want pics!!!!


----------



## mm522

I have a hard time believing that they will take Tiana and Naveen out of Liberty Square. Really it's so far off, anything is really subject to change. I think berlioz stated that Tiana and Rapunzel were announced to be going to Fairytale Hall but more as just some extra names to drop. I don't think they'll remove Rapunzel from her play and greet. Tiana maybe but it's so far off  I wouldn't get to concerned just yet.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Berlioz70 said:


> WOW - interesting dates.
> 
> I'm curious as to why they'd open the Great Goofini before Dumbo... do you think these are internal plans but they'll officially open them all together?


I would assume that since Barnstormer is just a retheme, they can get it up and running quicker than getting the dual-Dumbos all the way done.

They're not doing anything to the track of Barnstormer, right?  Just swapping out the train and redoing the queue?


----------



## FlightlessDuck

DanBoris said:


> Mine Coaster - Jan-March 2014



That would make me very unhappy.


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I would assume that since Barnstormer is just a retheme, they can get it up and running quicker than getting the dual-Dumbos all the way done.
> 
> They're not doing anything to the track of Barnstormer, right?  Just swapping out the train and redoing the queue?



Well, they better not take anything out.... or there wouldn't be anything LEFT!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

mom2rtk said:


> Well, they better not take anything out.... or there wouldn't be anything LEFT!


 

Fair enough! I was thinking along the lines of them redoing the Barn/platform to change it into more of a magic show versus out on the farm...


----------



## tinker&belle

DanBoris said:


> There are no firm dates yet, but I have seen these rough dates from a reliable insider:
> 
> Rethemed Barnstormer - Jan-Mar 2012
> Dumbo - Apr-June 2012
> Circus and Princess M&G - July-Sept 2012
> Beauty and the Beast/Little Mermaid - Oct-Dec 2012
> Mine Coaster - Jan-March 2014



Thanks for this. We could live without the mine coaster. We were hoping to go Oct 2012 so I will have to keep a close eye about the little mermaid. I wouldn't mind to push it back a few months if Little Mermaid is open. I was hoping for Free Dining though, so we will have to see.


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Fair enough! I was thinking along the lines of them redoing the Barn/platform to change it into more of a magic show versus out on the farm...



I know lots of folks had a long-term love of this ride and will miss it while it's down. We actually just rode it for the first time in December. Well, Katie did. I had done it before with the boys, but they had outgrown it so it had been a long time. And Katie was VERY anti-roller coaster until just recently. It was so fun to ride it with her. I knew how short it was, but she didn't. We both just laughed and laughed when it was over so fast.


----------



## Berlioz70

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I would assume that since Barnstormer is just a retheme, they can get it up and running quicker than getting the dual-Dumbos all the way done.



The reason I thought it was strange is because all of the posters say 2012 for Storybook Circus; I was under the impression the new land would open at once.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Berlioz70 said:


> The reason I thought it was strange is because all of the posters say 2012 for Storybook Circus; I was under the impression the new land would open at once.


That definitely makes sense... I guess it would be weird to do one before the other!

IDK they may be trying to start opening the Storybook circus stuff a little at a time though.... to start drumming up interest and possibly seeing how crowd control may come to be?


----------



## AliceinMaryland

And they may try and open it up through there so we can start using that train station.


----------



## Berlioz70

I didn't even think of that... does anyone know, is the train still stopping at the location formerly know as Toon Town for water?


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Berlioz70 said:


> I didn't even think of that... does anyone know, is the train still stopping at the location formerly know as Toon Town for water?



Thats all it stops there for now is water. Otherwise it just keeps on going by. There is a link somewhere on here to you tube footage.


----------



## 1tufgt

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> Thats all it stops there for now is water. Otherwise it just keeps on going by. There is a link somewhere on here to you tube footage.



Yes it does. You get to stare at the green monster of a wall while waiting.


----------



## DCTooTall

Since there have been complaints about the lack of recent Pictures,  Here are a few I took while visiting WDW last week.

First up.....Great wall "decorations"...


----------



## DCTooTall

Figured i'd split the pictures up into multiple posts to make it easier for those who may want to quote...

Next up...  some nice close up shots I got of the artwork for the new fantasyland while stopped at the old toontown station.


----------



## DCTooTall

And last but not least....    Construction pics.       now i didn't do Dumbo to get a look (lines were just too long)...  but,   thankfully I'm pretty tall,   so I was able to get some NICE shots by just walking up to the wall,   raising my hand,  and taking a picture over the wall.   The biggest problem was finding spots where I could stand next to the wall (stupid strollers),  and point the camera without worrying about a tree blocking the view. 





























Oh... and as a bonus... some stuff I got on the toontown side of things.






  (this next one is a view directly over the wall pictured above on the old path from the teacups)

















And this was an attempted zoomed shot into Toontown from the WEDWay...


----------



## disneybliss2

Wow!  Thanks for all the updated photos.  You took some great shots! 
Does anyone know what the projected date in 2012 they'll start revealing the new additions?  Start of 2012?  By summer 2012?  I know there's no guarantee of a time, but I was curious if anyone has heard a tentative date in 2012.


----------



## DMGeurts

THanks for posting new photos!

D~


----------



## WickedDreamer

I have a feeling they may have the opening of the new fantasyland  when they new  Hotel opens in the summer of 2012? the one with the Lion king, Little mermaid and cars etc


----------



## 1tufgt

WickedDreamer said:


> I have a feeling they may have the opening of the new fantasyland  when they new  Hotel opens in the summer of 2012? the one with the Lion king, Little mermaid and cars etc



I think the "Art of Animation" resort is opening in phases with the 1st part to open up in the Fall of 12.


----------



## princesscharming

The pics are great!  Thanks, DCTooTall.


----------



## Nebula

DCTooTall said:


>



How terrible is it that the first thing I noticed was the glaring grammatical error?

In all seriousness, thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## tpettie

From the photos all I see is the 2012 date I'm hoping that they are right we have a Dec 2012 trip planned I would be ever so happy if it was complete for the then.  Bonus if we get to stay at the Art of Animation too


----------



## NJShoreDad

freepixie said:


> Ditto!! Where is he??? We want pics!!!!



They are on his website: www.scottkeating.net:


Perhaps the other sites haven't worked out an arrangement to use his images.   You can clearly see from the photos that the houses (both Mickey's and Minnie's) are gone and dirt is all that is left 

EDIT: I originally added the image (as a link to the one on his site), but didn't want to run afoul of Copyright...


----------



## Colleen27

NJShoreDad said:


> They are on his website: www.scottkeating.net:
> 
> 
> Perhaps the other sites haven't worked out an arrangement to use his images.   You can clearly see from the photos that the houses (both Mickey's and Minnie's) are gone and dirt is all that is left
> 
> EDIT: I originally added the image (as a link to the one on his site), but didn't want to run afoul of Copyright...



Wow, they're making progress! We were at the MK on 3/6 and Donald's Boat was still clearly visible over the fence from the train. In that aerial shot, it is completely gone just a week later.


----------



## Berlioz70

Excellent! I added the aerial link to the first post - thank you!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Thanks for all the photo updates!

I can't wait for work tomorrow so I can actually see them.

[photos don't load on dial-up...]


----------



## photoscott

NJShoreDad said:


> EDIT: I originally added the image (as a link to the one on his site), but didn't want to run afoul of Copyright...




Those are mine - I appreciate the consideration... I was going to post a couple but the board won't let me until I have 10 posts so, this is #1


----------



## ronnmel

Thank you for all the pictures.


----------



## Kurby

photoscott said:


> Those are mine - I appreciate the consideration... I was going to post a couple but the board won't let me until I have 10 posts so, this is #1



9 more to go
post post post then come back and post some pics


----------



## Mickey Rules

I know that there were other very similar aerial photos from Scott Keating, but I found these from the Orlando Attractions Magazine.  It includes a video as well, and gets some pretty good close-ups.  I didn't see the video posted here.

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...and-video-of-walt-disney-world-–-spring-2011/

EDIT:  Includes some of EPCOT, Hyperion Wharf, and the Art of Animation Resort.  (If you think I should post this as an individual thread so others can see it (that might not see it here) and it includes other photos, I will, but I didn't want to have duplicate threads).


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

photoscott said:


> Those are mine - I appreciate the consideration... I was going to post a couple but the board won't let me until I have 10 posts so, this is #1


Thank you for sharing all of your images!!!  It's really cool to have documented all the change!

Shamelessly post to up your post count. We won't mind!

We  pictures!!!!


----------



## cuchu2005

photoscott said:


> Those are mine - I appreciate the consideration... I was going to post a couple but the board won't let me until I have 10 posts so, this is #1



Wow, thank you for documenting the expansion developement!

We really enjoy looking at those amazing pictures!

Mx


----------



## NJShoreDad

photoscott said:


> Those are mine - I appreciate the consideration... I was going to post a couple but the board won't let me until I have 10 posts so, this is #1



Scott, I am amazed by the quality of the photos and am curious about your equipment (camera, lenses, etc.) especially how you get these given the TFR for WDW...  I have an idea but it would be a guess.

Thanks again for the great images!


----------



## photoscott

ronnmel said:


> Thank you for all the pictures.



You're welcome... Merci!


----------



## photoscott

NJShoreDad said:


> Scott, I am amazed by the quality of the photos and am curious about your equipment (camera, lenses, etc.) especially how you get these given the TFR for WDW...  I have an idea but it would be a guess.
> 
> Thanks again for the great images!



Hi, thanks... Right now I'm using a Nikon D300.  I use different lenses, but my main aerial lens is a 1974 Nikkor 135/2.8.

Everything I shoot is outside/over the TFR.  If we ever have to get a waiver for work inside it I'll make really good use of it!


----------



## photoscott

cuchu2005 said:


> Wow, thank you for documenting the expansion developement!
> 
> We really enjoy looking at those amazing pictures!
> 
> Mx



Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

I know we still have to wait over a year at WDW... but this video is making me very excited for Ariel's Undersea Adventure!

Ursula - Disney Parks YouTube Video


----------



## crazycatlady

Berlioz70 said:


> I know we still have to wait over a year at WDW... but this video is making me very excited for Ariel's Undersea Adventure!
> 
> Ursula - Disney Parks YouTube Video



So cool!! How similar do you think the two rides will be? Are they going to be exactly the same, or just similar?


----------



## DCTooTall

crazycatlady said:


> So cool!! How similar do you think the two rides will be? Are they going to be exactly the same, or just similar?



Everything i've heard is saying that the East and West coast versions of the ride are identical.  the only differences are in the show building itself,   but that has more to do with their different parks and location themeing than the ride itself.


----------



## shuckn

I'm so excited they're FINALLY doing something more with Beauty and the Beast!  It's my favorite Disney movie, and I turned into a little child the second I heard that they were building Beast's castle!  We're going this May, and I'm very dissapointed that it will not be near completion when we go, but that just gives us a reason to head back AS SOON as It's completed!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

So, what are our thoughts on the new HM queue?


----------



## mistydoodles

I don't think I really like the interactive queues. I haven't seen the Haunted Mansion one in person but I did see Pooh's. While it looked really nice I found it just made the area so darn loud.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

There's a video on the Disney Parks blog that shows what they did. 

I know it opened yesterday, but I've not heard any feedback yet!


----------



## exwdwcm

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> So, what are our thoughts on the new HM queue?


i've watched the video on the blog and looks pretty cool.  if nothing else, it will help with the line ending up way out in liberty square on busy days.  apparently it has misters/water shooting out too for hot days, gotta love that.  I think it is a great addition and they do give you the option of bypassing it if you want from what I have read/seen.  

I thought the Pooh queue was cute too- my DS (3yo) loved it.


----------



## Berlioz70

Updated Tinker Bell quote was updated on the first post, based on info from another thread:



WDSearcher said:


> The Fairies will be at Epcot until the end of Flower & Garden (May 15). After that, they are scheduled to move over to the Verandah in Adventureland for an undisclosed period of time.
> 
> They'll have, I think, a week or so where they won't be anywhere and while the moves take place, so if you're here during that week, you may be out of luck, fairy-wise. Not sure how the transition is going to work.
> 
> But Tink is very excited about getting to spend some time in Adventureland instead of being sent back to Fantasyland, as she very much prefers adventures to fantasies!


----------



## DCTooTall

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> So, what are our thoughts on the new HM queue?



 Honest thoughts?     Quite Annoyed that the Soft opening began the day I had to leave the World to return to reality. 





exwdwcm said:


> i've watched the video on the blog and looks pretty cool.  if nothing else, it will help with the line ending up way out in liberty square on busy days.  apparently it has misters/water shooting out too for hot days, gotta love that.  I think it is a great addition and they do give you the option of bypassing it if you want from what I have read/seen.
> 
> I thought the Pooh queue was cute too- my DS (3yo) loved it.



Honestly it almost looks like the ability to bypass it may be temporary thing while they do the soft opening.  Since it's not actually open at all times,   it will occasionally be closed and the "bypass" is the only way to go.

I wouldn't be surprised to see that once the queue is officially opened if the wall allowing the bypass is either removed or changed.


----------



## Berlioz70

DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see that once the queue is officially opened if the wall allowing the bypass is either removed or changed.



I thought that I had heard that too... it's hard to split and then remerge the queue, so once everything is set and ready, the bypass may be going away?

Only time will tell.


----------



## jgates

Confused idiot here.........

In one part here I am reading that the two huge building shells are Beasts Castle & Erics Castle - however in the link on the previous page (not Scott's) from attractionsmagazine, they are saying that the building adjacent to the tents is Voyage of the Little Mermaid.   Which is it?  Or is VOLM INSIDE of Eric's Castle?  

Scott - gorgeous photos.  I just love them.  

And to clear up the other part of my confusion -  WHAT will be in the tent area?  I was rather hoping the tents would disappear - just never really liked them.


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> I thought that I had heard that too... it's hard to split and then remerge the queue, so once everything is set and ready, the bypass may be going away?
> 
> Only time will tell.



Just wanted to state for the record... I haven't heard anything,  either official or "official rumor",    my comment was based more of my own personal feelings on the matter.



jgates said:


> Confused idiot here.........
> 
> In one part here I am reading that the two huge building shells are Beasts Castle & Erics Castle - however in the link on the previous page (not Scott's) from attractionsmagazine, they are saying that the building adjacent to the tents is Voyage of the Little Mermaid.   Which is it?  Or is VOLM INSIDE of Eric's Castle?
> 
> Scott - gorgeous photos.  I just love them.
> 
> And to clear up the other part of my confusion -  WHAT will be in the tent area?  I was rather hoping the tents would disappear - just never really liked them.



I hadn't heard anything about Eric's castle.    You can actually see the artwork in some of the pics I posted last week of the wall of the VOLM ride building.   It's not really a castle,   but more of a rocky coast.   I think I remember seeing a tower on there which COULD...maybe.... be considered part of his castle,    but it's not really a castle in the traditional sense.

Even Beasts castle,  if you look at the artwork and compare it to the building we can see being build,    obviously isn't a castle in the same scale of Cinderella's castle,  or other Disney Park castles.     It appears they are going to use forced perspective again on us in classic Disney style.   From what I'm seeing in the artwork of the expansion,  and then comparing it to the building itself,   It appears the building will be dressed as a hillside/mountainside and the castle will be sitting on top of the mountain.    Be Our Guest however will be housed  within the mountain.


----------



## hollisterluva92

So maybe it's just me, but i'm a little confused....I keep hearing people say that Mickey and Minnie's houses were torn down, but then what are those buildings next to the arrows?


----------



## WDWTraveler1990

hollisterluva92 said:


> So maybe it's just me, but i'm a little confused....I keep hearing people say that Mickey and Minnie's houses were torn down, but then what are those buildings next to the arrows?



Barnstormer I think.


----------



## Berlioz70

jgates said:


> Confused idiot here.........
> 
> In one part here I am reading that the two huge building shells are Beasts Castle & Erics Castle - however in the link on the previous page (not Scott's) from attractionsmagazine, they are saying that the building adjacent to the tents is Voyage of the Little Mermaid.   Which is it?  Or is VOLM INSIDE of Eric's Castle?



Hopefully it doesn't say VOLM, as that's a show over at Studios. 

You are correct, Ariel's Undersea Adventure will be inside the facade of Eric's castle.

This is Eric's Castle as shown in the movie:






This is the facade of Ariel's Undersea Adventure:








hollisterluva92 said:


> So maybe it's just me, but i'm a little confused....I keep hearing people say that Mickey and Minnie's houses were torn down, but then what are those buildings next to the arrows?



That is the Barnstormer, which is being transformed into the Great Goofini. The arrow on the left is the Barn. The arrow on the right is the loading dock.


----------



## Kurby

hollisterluva92 said:


> So maybe it's just me, but i'm a little confused....I keep hearing people say that Mickey and Minnie's houses were torn down, but then what are those buildings next to the arrows?




the buildings you put the arrows on are across the street from where the houses used to be.

here's an image from Google Earth after construstion started but before they removed the houses.  you can see them right in front of the round tents


----------



## jmkjr72

hollisterluva92 said:


> So maybe it's just me, but i'm a little confused....I keep hearing people say that Mickey and Minnie's houses were torn down, but then what are those buildings next to the arrows?



that is barnstormer or now the great goofine

the roof lines arent right for the houses and the buildings are too small


----------



## hollisterluva92

Thanks for the responses! I realized it was the barnstormer literally 30 seconds after I posted that LOL!


----------



## Berlioz70

It sounds like Town Square Theatre (with Mickey/Minnie and the Princess M&Gs) will be opening on Wednesday, March 30th. Still awaiting official word from Disney.

Additionally, I read rumors somewhere that they would be testing the new talking Mickey (that appeared at DL earlier this month), but I do not believe this is true. I can't imagine Mickey would talk when Minnie does not.


----------



## LoriABil

Whew! Catching up on the second thread, and I was really concerned about the whole "Fantasyland Circus" thing.  It just doesn't seem to fit with all of the castles, M&Gs and theming of the expansion.  

Am I alone in this? DId anyone else feel this way? I am asking because I might be a little biased against circuses.  (It's a clown thing.)

Now that I see the photos, I guess the circus was the best way to have a Fantasyland stop for the WDW railroad.  A train depot wouldn't really fit in with the "Princess land" theming.  Fantasyland Circus looks like it would be the best "transition" for the depot and train.  Now, time to continue working through this awesome thread!


----------



## sandym718

Berlioz70 said:


> It sounds like Town Square Theatre (with Mickey/Minnie and the Princess M&Gs) will be opening on Wednesday, March 30th. Still awaiting official word from Disney.



Thanks for this info.  We'll be at Disney during this time and actually in the MK on the 30th.  DD was just talking today about what she wanted to wear when she saw the Princesses in the parks (we're also doing CRT on 4/1), and I mentioned to her that they wouldn't be in the same spot and not sure where they'd be.


----------



## Berlioz70

sandym718 said:


> Thanks for this info.  We'll be at Disney during this time and actually in the MK on the 30th.  DD was just talking today about what she wanted to wear when she saw the Princesses in the parks (we're also doing CRT on 4/1), and I mentioned to her that they wouldn't be in the same spot and not sure where they'd be.



I think the 30th is a pretty sure thing now. Hopefully the times guide will say for sure!


----------



## iwish81792

DCTooTall said:


> Even Beasts castle,  if you look at the artwork and compare it to the building we can see being build,    obviously isn't a castle in the same scale of Cinderella's castle,  or other Disney Park castles.     It appears they are going to use forced perspective again on us in classic Disney style.   From what I'm seeing in the artwork of the expansion,  and then comparing it to the building itself,   It appears the building will be dressed as a hillside/mountainside and the castle will be sitting on top of the mountain.    Be Our Guest however will be housed within the mountain.



Be Our Guest is inside the castle.


----------



## ocalla

Not sure if this has been addressed or not,

will the old Dumbo stay open after the 2 new ones are working?
 Or will something replace the old one?


----------



## BebopBaloo

ocalla said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed or not,
> 
> will the old Dumbo stay open after the 2 new ones are working?
> Or will something replace the old one?




I believe that the 7 Dwarves Mine Coaster will go were the current Dumbo resides.


----------



## DCTooTall

iwish81792 said:


> Be Our Guest is inside the castle.



 That's the official line....  however because of the building size and the concept artwork of the new expansion,   I'm guessing that Be our Guest will actually physically be located inside the mountain the castle sits atop of.    It will however be themed and look like you are inside the castle.

The Artwork and physical building shape don't really allow for Be Our Guest to be "inside the castle" in the same way that CRT is inside Cinderella's Castle.  That being said,  We all know that Disney is quite capable of themeing the interior of a building to place you someplace totally different than what the exterior looks to be,    and even provide you with a believable transition.



ocalla said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed or not,
> 
> will the old Dumbo stay open after the 2 new ones are working?
> Or will something replace the old one?





BebopBaloo said:


> I believe that the 7 Dwarves Mine Coaster will go were the current Dumbo resides.



 Based off the old blueprints and every version of the concept artwork....   Dumbo's current location will actually be occupied by part of the new exterior castle wall.     The new wall will/should come from around the location of the existing Fantasyland Bathrooms and come down I'm guessing to the location of the existing Snow White "Seven Dwarfs Mine" shop... or maybe that little food stand nextdoor to it. (I forget the name off the top of my head.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ocalla said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed or not,
> 
> will the old Dumbo stay open after the 2 new ones are working?
> Or will something replace the old one?



I believe that the plan is to move the current Dumbo ride to the new location and then build a second Dumbo ... so it isn't really 2 new Dumbos


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Per Screamscape, the latest on the Seven Dwarves coaster:

(About 2/3 of the way down the following link)

http://www.screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_magic_kingdom.htm

(3/23/11) Despite the concept artwork released to date, Screamscape has heard it said before, and once again now, that the Seven Dwarves coaster will mostly be an outdoor ride. I’ve also heard that it may not be ready to open until 2014 right now, though these kind of things are subject to change.


----------



## iwish81792

The Seven Dwarves coaster is still in it's planning stages. They've started building other aspects of the expansion but the coaster is still in the thinking stages so it stands to reason that it will open later.


----------



## liamkelly

Does anyone know how this will effect the character greetings during mnsshp and mvmcp? Will the princesses just meet some where else now that toon town is gone?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm guessing they'll keep the princesses in Town Hall since that's where they'll be starting next week.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

liamkelly said:


> Does anyone know how this will effect the character greetings during mnsshp and mvmcp? Will the princesses just meet some where else now that toon town is gone?



I was wondering this too...but also wondering how much more crowded will the park feel during MNSSHP with toon town being closed?


----------



## photoscott

jgates said:


> Scott - gorgeous photos.  I just love them.



Thanks!


----------



## photoscott

(5 more and I can post pics!)


----------



## monkeyknuckler

As requested by Berlioz70, here are some pics that I took on Wed, March 23 of the Toontown sign coming down.


----------



## squirrel

02AggieGirl said:


> I was wondering this too...but also wondering how much more crowded will the park feel during MNSSHP with toon town being closed?



That's what I was thinking a week or so ago.  With all of Toontown gone and the pathway to Tomorrowland that's a lot of space.

Will they sell less tickets?, I doubt it.


----------



## mom2rtk

squirrel said:


> That's what I was thinking a week or so ago.  With all of Toontown gone and the pathway to Tomorrowland that's a lot of space.
> 
> Will they sell less tickets?, I doubt it.



I doubt it too. There seems to be less to do every year at MVMCP, but the parties stay just as busy, and the prices go up every year.

Yet here I sit....... trying to devise a way to get back to MNSSHP myself!

So we know the Alice trick or treat trail will be gone. If they make over the Adventureland Verandah for the fairies, perhaps that character trail can't be used for other characters? It will be interesting to see what they come up with for this. Maybe they can use the path down to the boat dock in front of the rose garden for a trail? But even that is so close to the hoards of people on Main Street........


----------



## photoscott

squirrel said:


> That's what I was thinking a week or so ago.  With all of Toontown gone and the pathway to Tomorrowland that's a lot of space.
> 
> Will they sell less tickets?, I doubt it.



It'll be relatively short-term though, at least before things start to open up.


----------



## Berlioz70

squirrel said:


> That's what I was thinking a week or so ago.  With all of Toontown gone and the pathway to Tomorrowland that's a lot of space.
> 
> Will they sell less tickets?, I doubt it.



I agree. They have not cut back ticket sales for regular attendance... those 8,000 people are being redistributed elsewhere in the park!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

No attendance wont be down while the construction is on but when its all done i'm sure the attendance will spike.


----------



## Momtomouselover

We are sure going to miss the Toontown sign and the Barnstormer .  I know the new attractions will be cool to check out but for some reason my son always loved seeing that sign and the plane/barn and saying "I see it mom, I see the Barnstormer".    Just a little bittersweet.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Momtomouselover said:


> "I see it mom, I see the Barnstormer".    Just a little bittersweet.



It's ok because now he will be so excited to see the new sign and saying "I see it mom, I see the new Goofini".  It'll be ok


----------



## squirrel

I never buy my MNSSHP ticket until we arrive anyway.  I will just wait and see how the first few weeks of MNSSHP nights go.  If people are reporting on how crowded it is, maybe we will skip it.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great Article from Stitch Kingdom.

Couple (blurry) inside shots of Mickey's new Meet and Greet.

And Fairy confirmation, they are returning to MK Adventureland, after F&G.


----------



## Vinylmama

I would love to know how you got that wonderful pic of your dd and all the princesses and princes. Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

Vinylmama said:


> I would love to know how you got that wonderful pic of your dd and all the princesses and princes. Thanks



Hi! If you were talking about the picture in my signature, it was a magical moment bestowed upon us by some amazing CM's at the Christmas Party last year. If you want to read the story, it's in my December trip report linked below.


----------



## Berlioz70

The first fall out of the Fantasyland Expansion is open - Mickey and Minnie's new Meet and Greet at the newly renamed: Town Square Theatre.

DISUnplugged Blog

Reports I've heard indicate that the FP was not up and running yet. Rumors indicate that, unlike Attractions, late arrivals will not be accepted. While I personally find that hard to believe, no solid word either way.

Princesses (Cindy, Belle, and Aurora) are also meeting at Town Square Theatre, temporarily, until the expansion areas open.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Princesses (Cindy, Belle, and Aurora) are also meeting at Town Square Theatre, temporarily, until the expansion areas open.



So I wonder what the current princess M&G area in TST will be used for when they move to their permanent home in Fairytale hall??????


----------



## emmababy

It said 70 minutes for the princesses! Yikes, will be skipping that. Does anyone know if they will be in place right when the parks open? Trying to figure out if we will do it and if it's best to do it on our way in or out of the park.. What does everyone plan to do?

Also- I loved Toontown because we could knock out fantasyland and then be there at 10 for opening. Not sure if I want to use precious opening time for characters....

I was hoping Mickey's costume would be different......


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

mom2rtk said:


> So I wonder what the current princess M&G area in TST will be used for when they move to their permanent home in Fairytale hall??????


Fairies??? They are coming back to MK eventually... 

I _could_ see them remaining on the Adventureland Veranda (or refurbing that old space next to it that they use for MNSSHP and most likely MVMCP) to make it more "fairy-like"...

Who knows? My head is spinning because of all of the changes... so much said, too much to process the week before spring break! It's called a break for a reason!

Heck, maybe they'll expand that area for the Fab 5/6 and have them all inside versus slapping one or two in the middle of Town Square anyway??


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Fairies??? They are coming back to MK eventually...
> 
> I _could_ see them remaining on the Adventureland Veranda (or refurbing that old space next to it that they use for MNSSHP and most likely MVMCP) to make it more "fairy-like"...
> 
> Who knows? My head is spinning because of all of the changes... so much said, too much to process the week before spring break! It's called a break for a reason!
> 
> Heck, maybe they'll expand that area for the Fab 5/6 and have them all inside versus slapping one or two in the middle of Town Square anyway??



I  wondered about the fairies too. They did say they are coming to the Adventureland verandah when flower & garden is over at Epcot, but I can't imagine how they can accommodate that line in that space. But I've wondered too what they will do for MNSSHP. They already lost Toontown for one of their character treat trails. If that spot is made into Pixie Hollow, they might lose that trail spot too.

It will definitely be interesting to see what they do with it all!


----------



## mcphotography

Subscribing to the thread, want to keep up on whats going on during construction in FL at MK


----------



## Berlioz70

New construction photos were posted!


----------



## Berlioz70

Tons of info out there about the new Mickey M&G - here is an article from the Disney Parks Blog!

Town Square Theater Debuts

High level overview-

FP are linked into attractions - but the wait time following a Character M&G does not appear to be as long of a wait as the typical 90-120 minute wait from attractions.

Additionally, FP may be accepted late, but it depends on the current wait of the line. Just like attractions, they always have the right to refuse late arrival, but likely will still let you in.


----------



## sandym718

Got back on Saturday.  I took a few photos of the construction from Dumbo last Wed., I'll try to post them later today.

The new Mickey and Princess meet-and-greets opened on Friday, our last day.  We had already seen them all, so we did not do them.  Saw Mickey and Minnie in Tomorrowland last Sunday (3/27) and the Princesses in Adventureland on Thursday (3/31) night, with just a 15 minute wait (it had been raining all day).  Our Epcot days were both rain days, and the Fairies were inside, just one at a time.  We saw Tinkerbell and DD decided not to see Terrence.  Honestly, if they're just going to have one fairy out at a time - it should NOT be Terrence.  That's not who most little girls want to see!!


----------



## Berlioz70

sandym718 said:


> Our Epcot days were both rain days, and the Fairies were inside, just one at a time.  We saw Tinkerbell and DD decided not to see Terrence.  Honestly, if they're just going to have one fairy out at a time - it should NOT be Terrence.  That's not who most little girls want to see!!



Do remember what time you say them? Early afternoon (fairy lunch time), Terrence and Tink meets solo for one set each, but they are together the rest of the day.


----------



## squirrel

Berlioz70 said:


> New construction photos were posted!



Wow it sure is coming along.  Can't wait til we are back in October to see how much has been done in one year.


----------



## emmababy

sandym718 said:


> Got back on Saturday.  I took a few photos of the construction from Dumbo last Wed., I'll try to post them later today.
> 
> The new Mickey and Princess meet-and-greets opened on Friday, our last day.  We had already seen them all, so we did not do them.  Saw Mickey and Minnie in Tomorrowland last Sunday (3/27) and the Princesses in Adventureland on Thursday (3/31) night, with just a 15 minute wait (it had been raining all day).  Our Epcot days were both rain days, and the Fairies were inside, just one at a time.  We saw Tinkerbell and DD decided not to see Terrence.  Honestly, if they're just going to have one fairy out at a time - it should NOT be Terrence.  That's not who most little girls want to see!!



Can you tell me where in EPCOT to find Tink?


----------



## sandym718

Berlioz70 said:


> Do remember what time you say them? Early afternoon (fairy lunch time), Terrence and Tink meets solo for one set each, but they are together the rest of the day.



Yes, it was early afternoon. We saw Tink at 2.  I think Terrence's time was 1:20, and Vidia was coming up at 2:40.  It looked like for the rest of the day, it was just one of them for each time slot, but I could be wrong. 



emmababy said:


> Can you tell me where in EPCOT to find Tink?




Well, normally they're in the Pixie Hollow Fairy Garden which is just beyond Mouse Gear.  However, with the rain, they were in a hallway in the Character Spot building.  It would be the far right side of that building.  If you enter on the left (main) side of the building where the regular Character location is, you walk all the way around and they were on the other side.


----------



## hookedonears

Berlioz70 said:


> New construction photos were posted!



I think it's time to consider starting a 3rd Fantacyland update post.  This one seems to be slowing down.


----------



## Berlioz70

sandym718 said:


> Yes, it was early afternoon. We saw Tink at 2.  I think Terrence's time was 1:20, and Vidia was coming up at 2:40.  It looked like for the rest of the day, it was just one of them for each time slot, but I could be wrong.



That sounds about right for the solo fairies. See this post for the fairy set times.

Perhaps there was no Rosetta available on that day which is why Vidia was alone? Definitely not the norm!


----------



## Berlioz70

Great look at Ariel at DCA's new The Little Mermaid attraction. Scheduled to open in early June, of this year.

A replica will be opening in WDW in late 2012.


----------



## cuchu2005

Berlioz70 said:


> Great look at Ariel at DCA's new The Little Mermaid attraction. Scheduled to open in early June, of this year.
> 
> A replica will be opening in WDW in late 2012.



Wow, thanks for sharing!

I love the testing stage of the projects.

It has to be thrilling to be working with that!

Mx


----------



## joelkfla

The turret is up on top of Beast's castle.  It looks real tiny, even for forced perspective.

I'm wondering if somehow the castle is supposed to be off in the distance.  It looks like they're screening at least part of the building with faux rock work.


----------



## Berlioz70

I know it's supposed to be much smaller than Cindy's to avoid comparison... but not sure how everything else around it will be designed.

Here are photo's of the Beast's Castle!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Exciting to see something besides the steel! Very cool. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Lillian Gracey

Berlioz70 said:


> I know it's supposed to be much smaller than Cindy's to avoid comparison... but not sure how everything else around it will be designed.
> 
> Here are photo's of the Beast's Castle!



Wow! They already have most of the castle done!? Then again, it is really small.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> I know it's supposed to be much smaller than Cindy's to avoid comparison... but not sure how everything else around it will be designed.
> 
> Here are photo's of the Beast's Castle!



This is really the first piece to take form. What a WONDERFUL sight!


----------



## feezle

Doesn't look that small to me. I like it!


----------



## erikawolf2004

This is so exciting!!!!  

Will you be able to go into the castle or be close to it or only see it from far away?

Erika


----------



## lamb616

wow, they've done a lot since we were there beginning of March!
What exactly is supposed to go on in the whole Beast's castle area?


----------



## Tinkermom76

Wow those pictures are fantastic, I can't wait to see it in September!!!


----------



## tchrrx

Without me having to read the entire thread, can someone tell me:

1.  Will all of Fantastyland expansion open at the same time, or will the rides/attractions each have different opening dates?


2.  What is the latest news on when the area will open?  




Thanks!


----------



## twokids0204

Lillian Gracey said:


> Wow! They already have most of the castle done!? Then again, it is really small.



It's not the size of the castle that matters, it's how you use it.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

twokids0204 said:


> It's not the size of the castle that matters, it's how you use it.





Very clever

It is so exciting to see the exterior & Ariel clip!  We have all been so excited about this expansion, and although I wish the mine coaster would be finished along with other attractions opening in 2012, I'm sure Disney imagineers will make it worth the wait!

Thanks for the progress report, everything looks great!


----------



## jmkjr72

tchrrx said:


> Without me having to read the entire thread, can someone tell me:
> 
> 1.  Will all of Fantastyland expansion open at the same time, or will the rides/attractions each have different opening dates?
> 
> 
> 2.  What is the latest news on when the area will open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



there will be diffrent dates
the reopening will start in 2012 and continue itno 2013


----------



## Cat0727

Ahh I love Beast's castle! It looks great!


----------



## Cory's Gal

Beast's Castle looks great!  Thanks for the keeping this updated, I love to see the progress!!


----------



## Berlioz70

erikawolf2004 said:


> This is so exciting!!!!
> 
> Will you be able to go into the castle or be close to it or only see it from far away?
> 
> Erika



Only from afar:








lamb616 said:


> wow, they've done a lot since we were there beginning of March!
> What exactly is supposed to go on in the whole Beast's castle area?



The restaurant will live inside the castle. In truth, the restaurant lives inside the rockwork surrounding the castle, but with a little Disney magic you will feel as if you're inside!


----------



## Invisable89

I honestly CANNOT believe i've only JUST heard about the Fantasyland Expansion!  Where on earth have i been? 

Anyways, i'm just SO EXCITED about it! I've just seen the concept art & oh boyyyyy does it look incredible! I love the Beauty & the Beast & Little Mermaid sections! 2 of my fav Disney films!


----------



## jenseib

Berlioz70 said:


> The first fall out of the Fantasyland Expansion is open - Mickey and Minnie's new Meet and Greet at the newly renamed: Town Square Theatre.
> 
> DISUnplugged Blog
> 
> Reports I've heard indicate that the FP was not up and running yet. Rumors indicate that, unlike Attractions, late arrivals will not be accepted. While I personally find that hard to believe, no solid word either way.
> 
> Princesses (Cindy, Belle, and Aurora) are also meeting at Town Square Theatre, temporarily, until the expansion areas open.



FP's were being used on Sunday April 3rd. Also I looked at the wait times for Mickey and the princesses and both were only 20 minutes at around 1:30...but my DD wanted to get to rides, so we didn't wait.



twokids0204 said:


> It's not the size of the castle that matters, it's how you use it.


----------



## Berlioz70

I forgot to update - FPs were up by April 1st and yes, late FPs are being accepted (at least, at the time being).


----------



## Berlioz70

Here is a great YouTube video showing the construction in comparison to the plans!


----------



## Invisable89

Berlioz70 said:


> Here is a great YouTube video showing the construction in comparison to the plans!



Wow, it's all coming along pretty quickly! I saw another video on Youtube that showed Beast's Castle already up! (Well not completely but it's there!)

But i can't help but think that the area looks smaller than the artist's rendering we've seen?  I'm a bit confused to how all that area in the middle where The Seven Dwarves Coaster will be will fit!


----------



## Berlioz70

LOL - it's okay.

I just found out today that Carell is leaving the Office!! 

Some news takes a little longer to hit some of us than other news. HAHA


----------



## michelle06

So, Fantasyland will include Ariel, Snow White, and Belle?  What about Jasmine?  It looks like she is left out of the new fairytale hall and out of the new fantasyland stuff.


----------



## BebopBaloo

michelle06 said:


> So, Fantasyland will include Ariel, Snow White, and Belle?  What about Jasmine?  It looks like she is left out of the new fairytale hall and out of the new fantasyland stuff.



I'm pretty sure the reason she doesn't have anything in the new construction is because she and Aladdin have the flying carpets in Adventureland. They have a meet and greet by those and the theme of that area is a market place.


----------



## Invisable89

One thing i'm a bit wary about is the fact we're going to have 2 very similar Little Mermaid attractions (Like Toy Story Midway Mania & Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin) In WDW,  why have both? Slightly pointless? VOTLM will look a bit inferior against the new Fantasyland attraction when it opens i would of thought.  

But i actually cannot wait for the new attraction to open! I just LOVE The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Invisable89

& Here's some more pics (upclose) of Beast's Castle construction i've just found! 

http://www.orlandounited.com/2011/04/10/fantasyland-expansion-april-9th-update/

Beast's Castle is looking amazing already!


----------



## WishingMom

Wow!!! This is exciting, glad we're waiting until 2013 to visit.  It seems to be coming along quite nicely!  Can anyone tell me what is the structure with the pants flying from the roof?

So happy I'm following this thread!


----------



## disneydiva16

WishingMom said:


> Wow!!! This is exciting, glad we're waiting until 2013 to visit.  It seems to be coming along quite nicely!  So happy I'm following this thread!



We are going down this September for MNSSHP, but I think I am now looking forward to going back in 2013 more!!!  We will doo the MVMCP and I can't wait to see Fantasyland all finished. It looks great so far!!!!!


----------



## DisneyShamrock

I'm a newcomer to this thread (followed it over from the Weddings & Honeymoons board), and I am loving the articles and photos. 

I was really sad to hear about Mickey, Minnie, and Donald loosing their homes (me and my brother still run around like kids in there, and we're in our mid-20s...), but I am super excited to see the castles taking shape in the new expansion.

I am definitely subscribing to this thread.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

DisneyShamrock said:


> I was really sad to hear about Mickey, Minnie, and Donald loosing their homes (me and my brother still run around like kids in there, and we're in our mid-20s...)


 
They didn't _technically_ lose their homes... they lost their vacation homes. They "live" in Anaheim.


----------



## DisneyShamrock

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> They didn't _technically_ lose their homes... they lost their vacation homes. They "live" in Anaheim.



I know. I just meant 'homes' to those of us who have never been to any other Disney.


----------



## DCTooTall

WishingMom said:


> Wow!!! This is exciting, glad we're waiting until 2013 to visit.  It seems to be coming along quite nicely!  Can anyone tell me what is the structure with the pants flying from the roof?
> 
> So happy I'm following this thread!



That's one of the buildings over by the Barnstormer.     It doesn't look like they've done much work to change it yet to the new themeing.

I almost want to say it's actually the Barn,    but I honestly wasn't that familiar with the ride and the modern toontown,  so someone else can correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Berlioz70

Invisable89 said:


> & Here's some more pics (upclose) of Beast's Castle construction i've just found!
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/2011/04/10/fantasyland-expansion-april-9th-update/
> 
> Beast's Castle is looking amazing already!



These are great - I'll add them to the first post!


----------



## erikawolf2004

They just posted more pictures on this:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ehind-the-scenes-with-walt-disney-imagineers/

What is going in Maurice's Cottage?

So exciting to watch this all come together!!!!


----------



## Invisable89

erikawolf2004 said:


> They just posted more pictures on this:
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ehind-the-scenes-with-walt-disney-imagineers/
> 
> What is going in Maurice's Cottage?
> 
> So exciting to watch this all come together!!!!




Oh gosh it's all coming together SO quick!  

& i think it's going to be "Enchanted Tales With Belle", she'll start off in the cottage then work her way into the Castle telling us the story "Tale As Old As Time"! (The story of "Beauty & The Beast" basically) it's going to be interactive apparently.


----------



## cuchu2005

erikawolf2004 said:


> They just posted more pictures on this:
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ehind-the-scenes-with-walt-disney-imagineers/
> 
> What is going in Maurice's Cottage?
> 
> So exciting to watch this all come together!!!!



I just have to say WOW!!!!

I have read about forced perspective, but never got the chance to see it so "raw".

This kinda kills the illusion, but as I'm really interested in that kind of stuff, it's great!

Thanks for sharing,

Mx


----------



## BebopBaloo

Forced perspective indeed!


----------



## DCTooTall

cuchu2005 said:


> I just have to say WOW!!!!
> 
> I have read about forced perspective, but never got the chance to see it so "raw".
> 
> This kinda kills the illusion, but as I'm really interested in that kind of stuff, it's great!
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Mx



Actually,    One of the best places at WDW to see Forced Perspective in Action,  and then to see it "raw",   is  New York at MGM.    Stand at one end of the street and it goes for miles.    at the other end,  you can tell there is an obvious wall with buildings painted on it.

It's ultimately the same process at work on Main street, Cinderella's Castle,   and now Beast's Castle.


----------



## cuchu2005

DCTooTall said:


> Actually,    One of the best places at WDW to see Forced Perspective in Action,  and then to see it "raw",   is  New York at MGM.    Stand at one end of the street and it goes for miles.    at the other end,  you can tell there is an obvious wall with buildings painted on it.
> 
> It's ultimately the same process at work on Main street, Cinderella's Castle,   and now Beast's Castle.



Totally agree with that.  I have noticed the effect on those examples you mention, but seeing the worker standing right next to the castle is shocking.

Either that, or WDW hires some BIG workers!!! 

Mx


----------



## erikawolf2004

cuchu2005 said:


> Totally agree with that.  I have noticed the effect on those examples you mention, but seeing the worker standing right next to the castle is shocking.
> 
> Either that, or WDW hires some BIG workers!!!
> 
> Mx



I'm going with the WDW hires Giants to work on the building of such important structures and the average man and the 7 dwarfs are working behind the scenes.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

erikawolf2004 said:


> I'm going with the WDW hires Giants to work on the building of such important structures and the average man and the 7 dwarfs are working behind the scenes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

erikawolf2004 said:


> I'm going with the WDW hires Giants to work on the building of such important structures and the average man and the 7 dwarfs are working behind the scenes.



it would explain the rapid progress ...

... plus it would support any "green" initiatives (less machines, thus less gas) ... especially if said "green" giants are jolly


----------



## Berlioz70

erikawolf2004 said:


> They just posted more pictures on this:
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ehind-the-scenes-with-walt-disney-imagineers/
> 
> What is going in Maurice's Cottage?
> 
> So exciting to watch this all come together!!!!



Invisable89 is correct it's going to be "Enchanted Tales With Belle," which will be very similar to Storytime with Belle. A brief audience interaction with a meet and greet that follows. Rumor has it that there will be some enchanted objects as well.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Berlioz70 said:


> Invisable89 is correct it's going to be "Enchanted Tales With Belle," which will be very similar to Storytime with Belle. A brief audience interaction with a meet and greet that follows. Rumor has it that there will be some enchanted objects as well.



Yah!  Loved Story Time with Belle, glad they are bringing something like that back.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Aeriel photos!


----------



## bicker

We are on our way home from WDW now... I was really impressed with how far along some of the construction seemed to be.


----------



## twokids0204

Berlioz70 said:


> New Aeriel photos!



Stupid me thought those were Little Mermaid photo's....


----------



## Tinkermom76

twokids0204 said:


> Stupid me thought those were Little Mermaid photo's....


----------



## Luis Rodriguez

twokids0204 said:


> Stupid me thought those were Little Mermaid photo's....




My first thought, too... Sigh, I was so eager to see how Ariel's ride was progressing...


----------



## Berlioz70

LOL - that extra E can be tricky!


----------



## joy13

twokids0204 said:


> Stupid me thought those were Little Mermaid photo's....



Me too


----------



## lamb616

lol, me too! I was looking all over going "what? They must have posted the wrong link".  I was even gonna come back here and tell y'all


----------



## chicagoshannon

I did too.  haha


----------



## Berlioz70

You wanted Ariel - you got it!

A great behind the scenes video from the Disney Park Blog:

Behind the Music.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Berlioz70 said:


> You wanted Ariel - you got it!
> 
> A great behind the scenes video from the Disney Park Blog:
> 
> Weekly Recap.



Thanks!   How fun would that be to be a part of the orchestra that creates the music for Disney Theme Park attractions!!!!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Fantastic! The Little Mermaid holds as my favorite Disney soundtrack. I'm so excited for this.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

twokids0204 said:


> Stupid me thought those were Little Mermaid photo's....



HAHAHA so did I.


----------



## ConnieB

twokids0204 said:


> Stupid me thought those were Little Mermaid photo's....



Only a true Disney fan would see "Aeriel" and think it was a typo for Ariel, lol.  

Yep...I did too!


----------



## miprender

ConnieB said:


> Only a true Disney fan would see "Aeriel" and think it was a typo for Ariel, lol.
> 
> Yep...I did too!



 Me too. I thought they spelled Ariel wrong


----------



## magicbob

ConnieB said:


> Only a true Disney fan would see "Aeriel" and think it was a typo for Ariel, lol.
> 
> Yep...I did too!



Count me in.  I also thought it was going to be Little Mermaid photos.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Aeriel Photo of Beast's Castle area

*NOTE:* there are no Little Mermaid pictures at this link!


----------



## hookedonears

Does anyone know if Disney has announced an official, or at least expected ETA for the entire Fantasyland expansion to be complete?


----------



## FOCUS

Berlioz70 said:


> New Aeriel Photo of Beast's Castle area



It's amazing how small the castle really is...you can barely see it in this picture.  It only takes up a small fraction of the Be Our Guest roof.


----------



## Wolfpacklegion

Berlioz70 said:


> New Aeriel Photo of Beast's Castle area
> 
> *NOTE:* there are no Little Mermaid pictures at this link!


----------



## DanBoris

hookedonears said:


> Does anyone know if Disney has announced an official, or at least expected ETA for the entire Fantasyland expansion to be complete?



The only thing Disney has said is the the expansion will open in phases starting in "late 2012". I have heard reports that we shouldn't expect to see the Snow White mine ride until at least 2014.


----------



## Invisable89

I wonder why the Seven Dwarfs Mine Coaster is rumoured to be opening in 2014? Is it because it's the new addition to the Fantasyland Expansion plans & is still in it's early stages compared to the other attractions?


----------



## KYoung2000

Thanks for the info


----------



## jade1

FOCUS said:


> It's amazing how small the castle really is...you can barely see it in this picture.  It only takes up a small fraction of the Be Our Guest roof.



Hogwarts is as well-although I am sure its quite a bit larger:


----------



## Berlioz70

Invisable89 said:


> I wonder why the Seven Dwarfs Mine Coaster is rumoured to be opening in 2014? Is it because it's the new addition to the Fantasyland Expansion plans & is still in it's early stages compared to the other attractions?



Construction hasn't begun yet on the Mine Train. If you consider that construction started on Mermaid in early 2011, for a late 2012 opening... then there's still some time to wait for the Mine Train.

I haven't heard 2014, I would think 2013 would be a good bet. Disney has not said anything official.


----------



## twokids0204

Berlioz70 said:


> New Aeriel Photo of Beast's Castle area
> 
> *NOTE:* there are no Little Mermaid pictures at this link!



Then what really is the point of clicking... 

Berlioz as always, very informative and up to the minute info.


----------



## DCTooTall

Invisable89 said:


> I wonder why the Seven Dwarfs Mine Coaster is rumoured to be opening in 2014? Is it because it's the new addition to the Fantasyland Expansion plans & is still in it's early stages compared to the other attractions?





Berlioz70 said:


> Construction hasn't begun yet on the Mine Train. If you consider that construction started on Mermaid in early 2011, for a late 2012 opening... then there's still some time to wait for the Mine Train.
> 
> I haven't heard 2014, I would think 2013 would be a good bet. Disney has not said anything official.




I'd say that,    and also probably due to the space required for the construction.  not to mention the resources.

Since they are still doing primary construction on some of the village buildings,   they may be putting the resources to start construction on Snow White on those buildings to get them closer to completion.   Then once the primary structure is completed,  they move those workers on to the next building and move the next crew onto the village buildings to start the next phase of their construction.     

As for space,  currently the place where Snow White is going is pretty much right up against the existing Great Wall of Fantasyland.   Because of this and how large it will likely be,    You don't want to take up the room which trucks and equiptment might be able to use for the construction of the existing two primary buildings under construction.

I also wouldn't be too terribly surprised if they would need to move the great wall closer to Pooh to have the room to construct Snow White....   either due to the physical building location,   or just to allow the equiptment room to get to both sides of the construction.    Because of that factor,  It would make sense to at the very least wait until after the busy summer season to start construction to prevent creating a bottleneck situation.    It may even make sense to wait until they've opened up the walkways in front of Mermaid and Beast to allow traffic to go around the snow white construction area.


And then there is always the view.    Snow white will be going up on just the other side of the great wall.   It will obstruct the view guests may have of the progress of Mermaid and Beast's castle...  so Disney may be waiting because they realize the view and excitement of their nearing completion makes the ugliness of construction much easier to many guests to deal with.  (as well as being a great marketting tool).


----------



## Berlioz70

More images of the Beast's Castle.

Updated look at the progress on Beast's Castle, viewed from ground level


----------



## chicagoshannon

That castle is looking so good!

Have they just stopped working on the Ariel ride?  We haven't seen any pictures of that in a while.


----------



## Berlioz70

Ariel photos are just not as interesting as the Beast's castle, which is why no one is taking them.

Here are photos of the new Dumbo area!

Dumbo's queue building taking shape as part of the new Storybook Circus


----------



## hookedonears

DCTooTall said:


> I'd say that,    and also probably due to the space required for the construction.  not to mention the resources.
> 
> Since they are still doing primary construction on some of the village buildings,   they may be putting the resources to start construction on Snow White on those buildings to get them closer to completion.   Then once the primary structure is completed,  they move those workers on to the next building and move the next crew onto the village buildings to start the next phase of their construction.
> 
> As for space,  currently the place where Snow White is going is pretty much right up against the existing Great Wall of Fantasyland.   Because of this and how large it will likely be,    You don't want to take up the room which trucks and equiptment might be able to use for the construction of the existing two primary buildings under construction.
> 
> I also wouldn't be too terribly surprised if they would need to move the great wall closer to Pooh to have the room to construct Snow White....   either due to the physical building location,   or just to allow the equiptment room to get to both sides of the construction.    Because of that factor,  It would make sense to at the very least wait until after the busy summer season to start construction to prevent creating a bottleneck situation.    It may even make sense to wait until they've opened up the walkways in front of Mermaid and Beast to allow traffic to go around the snow white construction area.
> 
> 
> And then there is always the view.    Snow white will be going up on just the other side of the great wall.   It will obstruct the view guests may have of the progress of Mermaid and Beast's castle...  so Disney may be waiting because they realize the view and excitement of their nearing completion makes the ugliness of construction much easier to many guests to deal with.  (as well as being a great marketting tool).



Because of some other trips planned this year and next, unfortunately, it looks like the first week in May, 2013 will be our next trip to the world.  I will be very, very disappointed if it's not completely open by then.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Can't wait for 2013!


----------



## Berlioz70

You want Ariel - you got it!






Unfortunately, it's not all that interesting.

Here are a variety of images taken of the construction on 4/15.


----------



## chicagoshannon

All of those pictures are great. Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

Preparations for the castle wall are underway!

Current Dumbo area Photos.


----------



## twokids0204

Berlioz70 said:


> Preparations for the castle wall are underway!
> 
> Current Dumbo area Photos.



No Ariel...?


----------



## Berlioz70

LOLOLOL!!!


Here you go!

First Look at Ariel's Wedding Dress


----------



## twokids0204

Berlioz70 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> First Look at Ariel's Wedding Dress



I can ALWAYS count on you!


----------



## Tinkermom76

Berlioz70 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> First Look at Ariel's Wedding Dress


 
I love that dress! I saw it at the Disney Store the other day and have to have it for my DD!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Outside of the Storybook circus - which opens in 2012 - we are still hanging onto a Fall 2012 opening date for the rest of Fantasyland, but expecting a phased opening for everything.

Even though it's not technically Disney offical, we at least have a quote from a Disney Mom:




> Under the Sea: Journey of The Little Mermaid is a new attraction that will open as part of the Fantasyland Expansion (no opening date yet although most attractions should be open by 2013). I haven't heard anything concerning a meet & greet in this area yet but it would be great to meet Ariel again in her mermaid form.



Does she include Mine Train in that? Hard to know.

Additionally, here is a nice Ariel article from the Disney Insider.


----------



## Invisable89

New pictures...

(very similar to ones posted recently)

http://www.orlandounited.com/2011/04/23/fantasyland-expansion-update/


----------



## Berlioz70

Very Nice!


----------



## Berlioz70

Updated photo of Beast's Castle!


----------



## chicagoshannon

what's the building right next to the wall going to be?


----------



## 1tufgt

chicagoshannon said:


> what's the building right next to the wall going to be?



Are you referring to the big steel roof that's next to the wall now?  That's going to be the entrance to the "Be our Guest" restaurant.


----------



## Invisable89

Berlioz70 said:


> Updated photo of Beast's Castle!



I can't believe just how quickly it's all coming along!  

I read somewhere that it's ahead of schedule?! Not too sure how accurate that is.


----------



## DanBoris

chicagoshannon said:


> what's the building right next to the wall going to be?



This is going to be is Belles cottage which will contain the Enchanted Tales with Belle attraction.

Dan


----------



## Berlioz70

Invisable89 said:


> I read somewhere that it's ahead of schedule?! Not too sure how accurate that is.



I haven't read that... but I have heard it!


----------



## Invisable89

Berlioz70 said:


> I haven't read that... but I have heard it!



Oooooo, interesting...


----------



## Berlioz70

New scavenger hunt at MK?


----------



## Invisable89

Some *more* construction update pictures. There's loads!

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage-more.html


----------



## DreamLiveLoveDisney

Invisable89 said:


> Some *more* construction update pictures. There's loads!
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage-more.html



That was fabulous!!! Thanks!! It all looks so great!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Invisable89

DreamLiveLoveDisney said:


> That was fabulous!!! Thanks!! It all looks so great!! I'm so excited!!!




You're welcome. 

I just love the pictures of 'Beast's Castle' from a distance, it looks so cute! Also, i'm loving the fact they've already put in the entrance to it! & 'Belle's Cottage' & the Little Mermaid Ride has got all (or mostly) it's steal frame-work done by the looks of things.  

It's all coming along so quickly!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Invisable89 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I just love the pictures of 'Beast's Castle' from a distance, it looks so cute! Also, i'm loving the fact they've already put in the entrance to it! & 'Belle's Cottage' & the Little Mermaid Ride has got all (or mostly) it's steal frame-work done by the looks of things.
> 
> It's all coming along so quickly!



Will any of this be open in January 2012? WHen is the expected opening date?


----------



## mom2rtk

robinbutterfly said:


> Will any of this be open in January 2012? WHen is the expected opening date?



All I have heard is fall 2012. While it might be ahead of schedule, I don't think there's any chance at all for January 2012.


----------



## Invisable89

robinbutterfly said:


> Will any of this be open in January 2012? WHen is the expected opening date?



There hasn't been an official date released yet, only that the first part of the new FL expansion is set to open in late 2012. & the second by late 2013.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Invisable89 said:


> Some *more* construction update pictures. There's loads!
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage-more.html



Thank you for posting. looks like its coming along nicely. I really can't wait for the Little Mermaid ride.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Invisable89 said:


> Some *more* construction update pictures. There's loads!
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage-more.html



Amazing Photos!  Thanks so much for sharing the link!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Invisable89 said:


> Some *more* construction update pictures. There's loads!
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage-more.html



thanks for the link 

BTW, I noticed it says above one picture "The Skyway Station still shows no work at all" 

... is there work planned for it?


----------



## Invisable89

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks for the link
> 
> BTW, I noticed it says above one picture "The Skyway Station still shows no work at all"
> 
> ... is there work planned for it?




You're welcome. 

I was wondering this aswell! The only information i could find was that it's supposed to be getting demolished so they could build new restrooms & an extended queue area for 'Peter Pan's Flight'.


----------



## DanBoris

Invisable89 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I was wondering this aswell! The only information i could find was that it's supposed to be getting demolished so they could build new restrooms & an extended queue area for 'Peter Pan's Flight'.



This is correct. They plan to remove the restrooms next to Peter Pan's Flight to use that space for a bigger, and maybe interactive, Peter Pan queue. The Skyway station will be demolished and the area used for new restrooms. They will also allow them to create a new path from the Haunted Mansion area into Fantasyland which should improve the traffic flow there.


----------



## robinbutterfly

What in Fantasyland will be closed down in January 2012?


----------



## chicagoshannon

robinbutterfly said:


> What in Fantasyland will be closed down in January 2012?



Nothing is for sure but *possibly* Dumbo and *possibly* Snow White.  Although I doubt they'd close Snow White until after the new 7 dwarves ride is open (at least that would be the smart thing to do).  I would also think they wouldn't close Dumbo until the very last minute either.


----------



## 1tufgt

chicagoshannon said:


> Nothing is for sure but *possibly* Dumbo and *possibly* Snow White.  Although I doubt they'd close Snow White until after the new 7 dwarves ride is open (at least that would be the smart thing to do).  I would also think they wouldn't close Dumbo until the very last minute either.



Aren't they planning to move the current Dumbo attraction to the new location?  So I could see it being out of commission for a little while during the move.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanBoris said:


> This is correct. They plan to remove the restrooms next to Peter Pan's Flight to use that space for a bigger, and maybe interactive, Peter Pan queue. The Skyway station will be demolished and the area used for new restrooms. They will also allow them to create a new path from the Haunted Mansion area into Fantasyland which should improve the traffic flow there.



thank you for that information.  That all seems like smart changes

Also, I will be glad to no longer see the abandoned skyway station as it is a reminder of a ride I liked and is not longer running


----------



## Berlioz70

These cannot compare to the pictures just posted, but figured I'd post them anyway.

Fantasyland Construction Updates


----------



## DanBoris

1tufgt said:


> Aren't they planning to move the current Dumbo attraction to the new location?  So I could see it being out of commission for a little while during the move.



It's unlcear wether they are going to move the existing dumbo, or just build two new ones. Since they have to build one new one, it's reasonable to think they might just build two which would reduce or even eliminate the time the ride has to be down.


----------



## cuchu2005

DanBoris said:


> It's unlcear wether they are going to move the existing dumbo, or just build two new ones. Since they have to build one new one, it's reasonable to think they might just build two which would reduce or even eliminate the time the ride has to be down.



Since they'll be making two, can I order another one for my backyard? 

Mx


----------



## BebopBaloo

cuchu2005 said:


> Since they'll be making two, can I order another one for my backyard?
> 
> Mx




haha that _would_ be fun


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

cuchu2005 said:


> Since they'll be making two, can I order another one for my backyard?
> 
> Mx



Sure... but as no one seems to have a use of the original Dumbo, I'll take THAT for my backyard!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Sure... but as no one seems to have a use of the original Dumbo, I'll take THAT for my backyard!



Will it fit in your back yard? That thing is huge.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> Will it fit in your back yard? That thing is huge.



I'll make it fit.  

 Don't like my neighbors, or their house, that much anyway.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I'll make it fit.
> 
> Don't like my neighbors, or their house, that much anyway.



lol i love it.


----------



## Lillian Gracey

The tarps on the castle are down. They were up when I first got to WDW on Monday and they were down on either Wednesday or Thursday.

Also, there has been some work on whatever is on the left side of Beast's Castle. I have pictures of the construction. They aren't very good pictures because I didn't want to wait in line for Dumbo. I will post some when I upload them and resize them.


----------



## Invisable89

Lillian Gracey said:


> The tarps on the castle are down. They were up when I first got to WDW on Monday and they were down on either Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Also, there has been some work on whatever is on the left side of Beast's Castle. I have pictures of the construction. They aren't very good pictures because I didn't want to wait in line for Dumbo. I will post some when I upload them and resize them.




Brilliant!  Please do post them!


----------



## Invisable89

Invisable89 said:


> Some *more* construction update pictures. There's loads!
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage-more.html




Orlando Parks News has posted *even more* picture updates!  

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-belles-cottage.html

Not as exciting as my first link but hey, we like pictures don't we?


----------



## Lillian Gracey

Invisable89 said:


> Brilliant!  Please do post them!



Once my 570 pictures are done uploading to my computer, I will.


----------



## Invisable89

Lillian Gracey said:


> Once my 570 pictures are done uploading to my computer, I will.




Wicked! 

I've posted more also! ^^^


----------



## chicagoshannon

It's looking really good.  I can't wait to see what it looks like 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Lillian Gracey

These are pictures specifically of what is going on to the left of the castle and the cottage. They all basically look the same, but I figured I'd post 'em all anways.





















Regarding the castle, I think that is the side that had the tarps.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Great to see the castle w/out the tarps!


----------



## Invisable89

Great pictures! Good to see work is coming along on Beast's Castle!


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disunplugged.com/2011/05/13/magic-kingdom-construction-update-may-2011-2/

Pictures from this week.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Good to see that the construction is almost done on Main street.  It has been going on since 2009!


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Great pictures!

It's good to see some rockwork in the BatB area.


----------



## Berlioz70

It's good to see the castle tarps are down!! They sure are moving fast.


----------



## PrincessKara22

Has there been any information on Pete's Silly Sideshow other than the poster thats up on the construction wall? I like Pete I'm glad to see him getting some recognition finally!


----------



## Beth921

Dumbo will still be open at the end of August, right?

We've never been, but the kiddos were really looking forward to riding that from watching the video.


----------



## DCTooTall

Beth921 said:


> Dumbo will still be open at the end of August, right?
> 
> We've never been, but the kiddos were really looking forward to riding that from watching the video.



Considering no dates have been given yet saying it will be closed,    It will likely still be open in it's existing location this August.



There is still debate on if it will be closed before the new one is open,    but I think it's pretty safe to say that if they are planning on closing it before it's moved we will get a rehab announcement at least a few months prior.


----------



## Beth921

DCTooTall said:


> Considering no dates have been given yet saying it will be closed,    It will likely still be open in it's existing location this August.
> 
> 
> 
> There is still debate on if it will be closed before the new one is open,    but I think it's pretty safe to say that if they are planning on closing it before it's moved we will get a rehab announcement at least a few months prior.



Okay, good.  I was getting a little worried there.  Thanks for responding


----------



## njm

I'm sure it will close before the new one is open because it is being used for half of it!


----------



## DCTooTall

njm said:


> I'm sure it will close before the new one is open because it is being used for half of it!



That's actually what the debate is about.   From what i've seen,   we have 3 schools of thought.


1. They will keep the existing Dumbo open until the new one is completed,   which will include 2 brand new Dumbos.

2.  The existing Dumbo will close before the new one is open to allow them to move the existing Dumbo attraction onto one of the newly constructed pads at the new location.

3.  They will wait until 1 of the "new Dumbo"'s are operational before the close the existing Dumbo.   They will then open the 1 new dumbo,  close the existing,   and move the existing into 2nd pad at the new location to bring them to "full capacity".


Then there are some people who question if the Existing Dumbo may close earlier just to allow them to start construction within it's space (for the wall or Snow White Ride) before the new Dumbo's are ready.


I don't know which one of the theories I believe will happen.   Considering the basic ride mechanism (spinny uppy downy kiddy ride[y]) isn't that advanced, unique, or expensive when compared to many of the other Disney Attractions,   I do think the possibility of purchasing 2 new off-the-shelf ride systems for the New Dumbo instead of reusing the existing one in Florida is something that would get some consideration.  It would,  in the grand scheme of the expansion,  be a slight additional cost that would decrease the time with an attraction down.       It could also make more sense from a beancounter perspective when you factor in the depreciation on the existing Dumbo ride system since it was overhauled several years ago and the costs to move it.


----------



## Joyce_Belle

I suppose someone already asked this I think, but when will the expensions be fully done?


----------



## DCTooTall

Joyce_Belle said:


> I suppose someone already asked this I think, but when will the expensions be fully done?



The only dates we've heard were 2013 for phase 2's completion....  however I don't know if that's still the case since that date was given before they redid the phase 2 plans.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

DC - do you remember/recall if they said HOW MANY Dumbos would be on each spindle?

The current one holds what, 16? So if it's merely doubled, then we could assume that they are using the existing Dumbo. If it's more than 16 per spindle, well, they must be making new ones...


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

BTW... anyone near onsite that has heard/seen if the Fairies left EP last night/this morning?


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Somebody help me count (and yes, I know this is just a CONCEPT sketch...) Am I correct in seeing 12 and 16??


----------



## mesaboy2

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Somebody help me count (and yes, I know this is just a CONCEPT sketch...) Am I correct in seeing 12 and 16??



You are correct:  12, 16, and *concept*.


----------



## tpettie

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Somebody help me count (and yes, I know this is just a CONCEPT sketch...) Am I correct in seeing 12 and 16??



Hey just noticed this as I was attempting to count Dumbos   Does it look like it might have the water under them like at Disneyland???

I hear/read somewhere that the current one didn't have water because of the underground walk ways??  Maybe this new location can allow for it??


----------



## mesaboy2

tpettie said:


> Hey just noticed this as I was attempting to count Dumbos   Does it look like it might have the water under them like at Disneyland???
> 
> I hear/read somewhere that the current one didn't have water because of the underground walk ways??  Maybe this new location can allow for it??



Well, it's blue--could be blue paint.  Don't know what the significance of water under Dumbo is.


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> BTW... anyone near onsite that has heard/seen if the Fairies left EP last night/this morning?



I think I saw a news story about a streak of light in the sky over central Florida this morning....... maybe it was them?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> I think I saw a news story about a streak of light in the sky over central Florida this morning....... maybe it was them?



Good one.


----------



## tpettie

mesaboy2 said:


> Well, it's blue--could be blue paint.  Don't know what the significance of water under Dumbo is.






Disney 2010 by tpettie, on Flickr

In my attempt to get photos of the construction here is where my Minnie Hoodie ended up.....  So water have some significance as I'm a clutz


----------



## mesaboy2

tpettie said:


> Disney 2010 by tpettie, on Flickr
> 
> In my attempt to get photos of the construction here is where my Minnie Hoodie ended up.....  So water have some significance as I'm a clutz



LOL.  Gotcha.  I thought you were asking regarding thematic significance.  You could alway go to Aladdin's Magic Carpets and drop your stuff in the water over there.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

mom2rtk said:


> I think I saw a news story about a streak of light in the sky over central Florida this morning....... maybe it was them?


  

I thought Tink only flew at night???  



[I'm obsessively watching for a dear friend who's schedule isn't conducive to stalking the fairies before her trip... ]


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> [I'm obsessively watching for a dear friend who's schedule isn't conducive to stalking the fairies before her trip... ]



That's a tough gig......... but someone has to do it, right?


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

EXACTLY!

Poor thing has been too busy to plan and they leave in 2 weeks!


----------



## Happy Mom2

I'm trying to decide the dates for our next trip...  mid Oct 2012, 1st week of Dec 2012 or mid Feb 2013.  My kids are young, and we spend most of our time in MK   DD really wants  to see the two new castles, but I don't know if those are in the 1st or 2nd phase.  Does anyone have any links for the two phases or suggestions?  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Invisable89

Happy Mom2 said:


> I'm trying to decide the dates for our next trip...  mid Oct 2012, 1st week of Dec 2012 or mid Feb 2013.  My kids are young, and we spend most of our time in MK   DD really wants  to see the two new castles, but I don't know if those are in the 1st or 2nd phase.  Does anyone have any links for the two phases or suggestions?  Any thoughts would be appreciated.




The only announcements that have been made is that the 1st phase should be completed by Fall 2012 & the 2nd phase by Fall 2013, nothing other than that unfortunately. But from construction pictures we guess that 'The Beauty And The Beast' section & 'The Little Mermaid' ride will _probably_ be completed in the 1st phase, Storybook Circus is less clear & they haven't even started on the Seven Dwarves Mine Train.


----------



## Happy Mom2

Invisable89 said:


> The only announcements that have been made is that the 1st phase should be completed by Fall 2012 & the 2nd phase by Fall 2013, nothing other than that unfortunately. But from construction pictures we guess that 'The Beauty And The Beast' section & 'The Little Mermaid' ride will _probably_ be completed in the 1st phase, Storybook Circus is less clear & they haven't even started on the Seven Dwarves Mine Train.



Thank you.   Maybe we'll go in December again!


----------



## Invisable89

Happy Mom2 said:


> Thank you.   Maybe we'll go in December again!



Yes, i certainly think Beast's Castle will be completed by Dec 2012! 

Make sure you keep checking for updates, we're all hoping Disney will be more specific with dates soon!

There's plenty of links to construction pictures on here to keep you up-to-date though, in the meantime.


----------



## baileybelle

Updated Fantasyland info from Inside the Magic:

http://www.insidethemagic.net/tag/new-fantasyland/


----------



## DCTooTall

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> DC - do you remember/recall if they said HOW MANY Dumbos would be on each spindle?
> 
> The current one holds what, 16? So if it's merely doubled, then we could assume that they are using the existing Dumbo. If it's more than 16 per spindle, well, they must be making new ones...



I don't think it's ever been said officially.  The only thing we would have to go on would be the concept art.

Even still,   a general "spinny uppy downy ride[y]" ride system is pretty much almost an amusement park commodity.    In the MK you already have 3 of them between Aladdin, Dumbo, and the AstroJets.   You've got a couple of them over at the Universal parks too....  and I'm pretty sure most of us have seen similar ride systems in our local amusement parks as well.

Since the ride system itself is pretty much available off the shelf,  I would think Disney's decision would have to include the simple question of is the cost of a new one really THAT much more than the cost to move the existing system?  and would the more intangible cost of being able to quickly turn around (close one, open the next) be worth what may end up being a negligible hard cost difference? 

  Now if you notice,  I'm specifically mentioning the ride system itself.  The decoration and dumbo vehicles themselves which are custom to the Disney Park themselves could very well be recycled and transplanted from one ride system to another,       And ultimately it would be a much cheaper and quicker prospect of just removing the Dumbo's from the Existing Ride System arms and carrying them over to the new location and attaching them on the arms of the new system.   

Turn around time,   I could even see Disney with it's history of pulling off incredible feats managing to close down Dumbo one evening,  removing the Dumbo elephants,   attaching them to a new ride system,   And have the new location actually open the next day.   (Off-season hours of course).


----------



## chicagoshannon

It sounds like they will have 2 new Dumbo's from that article.  I agree with TooTall that if anything they'd just use the actual Dumbo's and attach them overnight with their Disney magic.


----------



## pilferk

chicagoshannon said:


> It sounds like they will have 2 new Dumbo's from that article.  I agree with TooTall that if anything they'd just use the actual Dumbo's and attach them overnight with their Disney magic.



There's another option, too.

If you're going to have ONE new set of Dumbos (and reuse the existing set of Dumbos):

You close down the "old" Dumbo ride mechanism at the end of a day.

You open 1/2 the new ride (so one new Dumbo ride mechanism, with the new set of Dumbos) the next day.

You spend the next week, off hours, migrating the "old" Dumbos to the "other" new ride mechanism...first attaching them, and then testing them to make sure everything "fits" and works right.

You never lose any ride capacity (assuming you've still got one Dumbo ride running with 16 new dumbos) that way, but still give yourself ample time to test the migration of the existing dumbos to the new ride mechanism.


----------



## jenseib

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> DC - do you remember/recall if they said HOW MANY Dumbos would be on each spindle?
> 
> The current one holds what, 16? So if it's merely doubled, then we could assume that they are using the existing Dumbo. If it's more than 16 per spindle, well, they must be making new ones...



I can't remember where I read it,but it was an announcement recently that Dumbo is going have new colors. Bright ones, instead of pastels, and yes it will have water under it. With that thought, I too wonder if they will get a whole new ride, or just repaint?


----------



## jenseib

jenseib said:


> I can't remember where I read it,but it was an announcement recently that Dumbo is going have new colors. Bright ones, instead of pastels, and yes it will have water under it. With that thought, I too wonder if they will get a whole new ride, or just repaint?



Ok, It was d 23 announcement. I can't find the water part, so maybe that was something I just thought was happening, but here is what is happening

_Dumbo will get a new color palette - no more pastel. Bold colors like from the film. The new 2 Dumbos will be encircled by 8 panels telling the history of the film._


----------



## DanBoris

DCTooTall said:


> Turn around time,   I could even see Disney with it's history of pulling off incredible feats managing to close down Dumbo one evening,  removing the Dumbo elephants,   attaching them to a new ride system,   And have the new location actually open the next day.   (Off-season hours of course).



I am not sure what condition the existing elephants are in, but I would think they were going to re-use them they would want to refurbish/repaint them first. Since one spinner is going to have brand new elephants you would want the ones on the second spinner to look as good as possible.


----------



## jenseib

DanBoris said:


> I am not sure what condition the existing elephants are in, but I would think they were going to re-use them they would want to refurbish/repaint them first. Since one spinner is going to have brand new elephants you would want the ones on the second spinner to look as good as possible.



read post above yours


----------



## DanBoris

jenseib said:


> Ok, It was d 23 announcement. I can't find the water part, so maybe that was something I just thought was happening, but here is what is happening
> [/I]



The picture of the Dumbo model shown at D23 does have a "channel" under the elephants which could be for the water feature. 

Dan


----------



## exwdwcm

loving all the updates.  My vote on Dumbo..........i think they will do two all NEW rides.  Knowing Disney, they are going to want it to be perfect- no details missed.  That means, not worrying about one ride being inconsistent, looking slightly different or functioning differently from the other.  So i would guess they will do two all new ones instead of trying to refurbish or use (major) parts of the existing one.  I mean, with all the money, time and resources they are spending and knowing the quality attractions that come out of WDW, i would expect they will do all new. While they are doing it all, do it right, do it new.  But then again, they might surprise me and try and save money.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

jenseib said:


> I can't remember where I read it,but it was an announcement recently that Dumbo is going have new colors. Bright ones, instead of pastels, and yes it will have water under it. With that thought, I too wonder if they will get a whole new ride, or just repaint?


 


jenseib said:


> _Dumbo will get a new color palette - no more pastel. Bold colors like from the film. The new 2 Dumbos will be encircled by 8 panels telling the history of the film._


Okay, so I'm thinking that most of the ride vehicles will already be done. And here's why...

Disney doesn't take any chances, and it REALLY ruins the show if something isn't 100% perfect. 

SO...

Being that they take the time to have scores of "understudy" backup plans/items/etc in warehouses, wouldn't they have a series of understudy Dumbos? They could EASILY polish up and repaint them and just have to make a few new ones to offset the down time when the ride moves. The remaining (current) vehicles could easily stay in place until they open the duelling Dumbos and then use the current/old Dumbos as future understudies...

I love that they are changing the color scheme and adding the water! I think it will be a great addition to the classic ride!

I hope that makes sense... I'm DISsing before coffee and that is D.A.N.G.E.R.O.U.S.!


----------



## Berlioz70

More walls are up.


----------



## Invisable89

Another video of the construction. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVNWplt-eCg&feature=player_embedded

I think 'Beast's Castle' looks amazing, you can't tell it's forced perspective.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Berlioz70 said:


> More walls are up.



Is it just a rectangular fenced off area?  What do you think it's for?


----------



## BebopBaloo

Invisable89  thanks for the video!

 Now, I have a random question that is rather unrelated and is for anyone who may know... at about 1:39 in the video there is a family with a pink Mickey ear balloon. It doesn't have a clear round balloon encasing it. Have they gone back to just the Mickey ear balloons without the extra outer balloon?  Does this per chance mean that they are now less than $10?


----------



## chicagoshannon

BebopBaloo said:


> Invisable89  thanks for the video!
> 
> Now, I have a random question that is rather unrelated and is for anyone who may know... at about 1:39 in the video there is a family with a pink Mickey ear balloon. It doesn't have a clear round balloon encasing it. Have they gone back to just the Mickey ear balloons without the extra outer balloon?  Does this per chance mean that they are now less than $10?



Maybe the outer balloon popped??


----------



## AliceinMaryland

chicagoshannon said:


> Maybe the outer balloon popped??



I don't know but what I was told when we bought 2 of those balloons with the flashing light inside of the mickey head that was inside the clear balloon is that if during our trip, one of the balloons popped, just bring back the flashing LED light and they would give us new balloons for free   My kids popped the balloons on purpose and then used the lights as wands LOL!


----------



## MissDisney121

So I don't know what the chance are that any one has an answer to this but what are your guys opinions on if anything will be open in June 2012. I know they project things to start opening in fall 2012 but would that just be full openings with soft openings earlier. It just kinda sucks to think that so much of that stuff will still be closed when we go, plus I really want to eat in Beast's Castle


----------



## chicagoshannon

AliceinMaryland said:


> I don't know but what I was told when we bought 2 of those balloons with the flashing light inside of the mickey head that was inside the clear balloon is that if during our trip, one of the balloons popped, just bring back the flashing LED light and they would give us new balloons for free   My kids popped the balloons on purpose and then used the lights as wands LOL!



LOL.  Good to know that they'll replace the balloons though.  Are the ones with the flashing light $10 too?  We promised my daughter she could have a balloon this trip.



MissDisney121 said:


> So I don't know what the chance are that any one has an answer to this but what are your guys opinions on if anything will be open in June 2012. I know they project things to start opening in fall 2012 but would that just be full openings with soft openings earlier. It just kinda sucks to think that so much of that stuff will still be closed when we go, plus I really want to eat in Beast's Castle



It would be nice if some stuff was opened, even if the walls were just taken down and we could walk around back there.


----------



## Kevin_W

BebopBaloo said:


> Now, I have a random question that is rather unrelated and is for anyone who may know... at about 1:39 in the video there is a family with a pink Mickey ear balloon. It doesn't have a clear round balloon encasing it. Have they gone back to just the Mickey ear balloons without the extra outer balloon?  Does this per chance mean that they are now less than $10?



They do have/sell the plain Mickey ear baloons.  A cast member in Morocco randomly gave one (blue) to my daughter as we were eating lunch.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

chicagoshannon said:


> LOL.  Good to know that they'll replace the balloons though.  Are the ones with the flashing light $10 too?



The one we got was a flashing mickey head inside a clear balloon and it was $15.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Kevin_W said:


> They do have/sell the plain Mickey ear baloons.  A cast member in Morocco randomly gave one (blue) to my daughter as we were eating lunch.




Cool. I just haven't seen them the past few years. We've only seen the ones in the clear balloon.


----------



## FansofDisney

I Love the New FantasyLand! Looks Great!


----------



## Berlioz70

This article does not have new info - but it's a great summary of the info shared during the D23 event last week:

http://sevelina.biz/more-details-provided-about-magic-kingdom%E2%80%99s-fantasyland-expansion/


----------



## Berlioz70

New Construction Video.

The pans are quick and it's shaky, but gives a good wide overall look.


----------



## chicagoshannon

The rock facade on Ariel is really comig along.  What is the big cement wall (?) over by the barnstormer?


----------



## DanBoris

chicagoshannon said:


> The rock facade on Ariel is really comig along.  What is the big cement wall (?) over by the barnstormer?



The cement wall is park of the structure that will hold the Dumbo interactive queue. You can see it in the picture of the expansion model here:

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2010/01/26/large-photo-leaked-of-tabletop-model-for-fantasylands-makeover/


----------



## Berlioz70

Finally - some WDW Ariel info!!

Disney Parks Blog


----------



## tpettie

The expanded Fantasyland – and its many new offerings – are scheduled to open in phases beginning in late 2012.

This copied from the above Blog post makes me  I was really hopeing for more completed for 2012 as we are doing a big group gathering for Dec 2012.   But on the up side I will just have to go back for 2014 to see it all completed


----------



## Invisable89

tpettie said:


> The expanded Fantasyland  and its many new offerings  are scheduled to open in phases beginning in late 2012.
> 
> This copied from the above Blog post makes me  I was really hopeing for more completed for 2012 as we are doing a big group gathering for Dec 2012.   But on the up side I will just have to go back for 2014 to see it all completed




Well i'd say Beast's Castle, The Little Mermaid attraction & probably most (if not all) of Storybook Circus should be completed by Dec 2012. Disney haven't announced any other dates since several months ago, so we don't actually know about any specifics at the moment. Also, the construction is coming along ALOT quicker than most thought.


----------



## wvulion

I just want to thank all the people who've shared their videos, pictures, and insights on this thread--it's exciting to think about the expansion, but even more when you know there are other people as excited as I am.  This information is great and I appreciate the efforts to keep everything current!!


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

New walls are popping up all over Fantasyland. I suspect prelimenary castle wall work. 

Dumbo may only have a few more months.


----------



## lamb616

tpettie said:


> The expanded Fantasyland  and its many new offerings  are scheduled to open in phases beginning in late 2012.
> 
> This copied from the above Blog post makes me  I was really hopeing for more completed for 2012 as we are doing a big group gathering for Dec 2012.   But on the up side I will just have to go back for 2014 to see it all completed



Oh poop, me too.  I was hoping to go in Fall 2012, but with that being so close to some of FL being done, I should probably wait a little while longer so we can at least see *some* of the new attractions.  I don't think I can hold out longer than Jan-Feb. 2013 tho.


----------



## Invisable89

lamb616 said:


> Oh poop, me too.  I was hoping to go in Fall 2012, but with that being so close to some of FL being done, I should probably wait a little while longer so we can at least see *some* of the new attractions.  I don't think I can hold out longer than Jan-Feb. 2013 tho.




(I've posted this twice, but i'm not too sure if you've seen it)

Well i'd say Beast's Castle, The Little Mermaid attraction & probably most (if not all) of Storybook Circus should be completed by Dec 2012. Disney haven't announced any other dates since several months ago, so we don't actually know about any specifics at the moment. Also, the construction is coming along ALOT quicker than most thought.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Monorail Fan:) said:


> New walls are popping up all over Fantasyland. I suspect prelimenary castle wall work.
> 
> Dumbo may only have a few more months.


I'd be suprised if they closed Dumbo any earlier then they had to. I think they'll be building two completely new Dumbos, just to keep the old one open.


----------



## lamb616

Invisable89 said:


> (I've posted this twice, but i'm not too sure if you've seen it)
> 
> Well i'd say Beast's Castle, The Little Mermaid attraction & probably most (if not all) of Storybook Circus should be completed by Dec 2012. Disney haven't announced any other dates since several months ago, so we don't actually know about any specifics at the moment. Also, the construction is coming along ALOT quicker than most thought.



I would be SUPER happy with those 3 things being open, although bummed about the Mine Coaster not being done yet.  I won't book anything until they have firmer dates of completion and wasn't expecting to book until after Christmas anyways, so hopefully they'll know a lot more by then.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Monorail Fan:) said:


> New walls are popping up all over Fantasyland. I suspect prelimenary castle wall work.
> 
> Dumbo may only have a few more months.



got any pictures for us .  I don't think there's going to be a wall where Dumbo currently is so it will most likely stay open til the last minute.


----------



## Invisable89

A NEW Birds Eye View (aerial view) picture of the construction site!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/26May2011-PHOTO---Latest-aerial-view-of-the-entire-Fantasyland-construction-site.htm

Just click on the picture to make it larger.


----------



## nytimez

Invisable89 said:


> A NEW Birds Eye View (aerial view) picture of the construction site!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/26May2011-PHOTO---Latest-aerial-view-of-the-entire-Fantasyland-construction-site.htm
> 
> Just click on the picture to make it larger.



Wow -- Beast's "castle" looks even more pathetic from that point of view.


----------



## bicker

It isn't surprising that  something that was designed using forced perspective doesn't look good from a perspective other than the one it was designed to be viewed from.


----------



## lamb616

I ca't even see the castle, where is it???  I know my eyesight is bad but jeez, lol


----------



## chicagoshannon

lamb616 said:


> I ca't even see the castle, where is it???  I know my eyesight is bad but jeez, lol



I can't make anything out from that photo either.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

lamb616 said:


> I ca't even see the castle, where is it???  I know my eyesight is bad but jeez, lol


It's in the top right corner on top of one of the buildings. If you Google the construction it looks much larger the way it's meant to be seen.

Comparison photos or aerial shots and from the side; http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...orld-reveals-forced-perspective-disney-magic/


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Okay y'all... I'm heading out this afternoon for 6 days in the World. 

Any photo requests?


----------



## nytimez

bicker said:


> It isn't surprising that  something that was designed using forced perspective doesn't look good from a perspective other than the one it was designed to be viewed from.



It'll be surprising if an 8-foot-tall castle looks good from ANY angle, even after they're done forcing all the perspectives. 

Right now, it doesn't look good from the front or side, either. Or even if I take off my glasses.


----------



## bicker

It's the magic of the movies!


----------



## nytimez

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Okay y'all... I'm heading out this afternoon for 6 days in the World.
> 
> Any photo requests?



Depends. How stealthy are you? And how do you feel about b-and-e?


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Okay y'all... I'm heading out this afternoon for 6 days in the World.
> 
> Any photo requests?




I'll take a nice shot of the inside of the Cinderella Suite please.


----------



## ronnmel

On that model picture, what is in front of Dumbo, behind Ariel?


----------



## hookedonears

Is the new Dumbo going to be outside, or is it going to be in a big circus tent?  I really hope it's not indoors.  We always enjoyed looking around at all of Fantasyland while we're riding.


----------



## nytimez

hookedonears said:


> Is the new Dumbo going to be outside, or is it going to be in a big circus tent?  I really hope it's not indoors.  We always enjoyed looking around at all of Fantasyland while we're riding.



I think it's outdoors, at least from the art I've seen -- but don't expect the great views you're used to, it's going to stuck off in the corner.

I believe they're badly overestimating the demand for Dumbo once they move it away from the heart of Fantasyland.


----------



## Invisable89

Invisable89 said:


> A NEW Birds Eye View (aerial view) picture of the construction site!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/26May2011-PHOTO---Latest-aerial-view-of-the-entire-Fantasyland-construction-site.htm
> 
> Just click on the picture to make it larger.





I was also surprised with just how _small_ Beast's Castle looks! It's that little pink thing on top of the large building in the top right of the picture. But you're not _supposed_ to see the building anyways! So i'd imagine the forced perspective won't look so obvious when it's finished.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

hookedonears said:


> Is the new Dumbo going to be outside, or is it going to be in a big circus tent?  I really hope it's not indoors.  We always enjoyed looking around at all of Fantasyland while we're riding.


It's outdoors.

Your view will probably be the Queue Tent, Goofini, the Merch. tents, and possibly a glimpse of Little Mermaid and the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.

Moving Dumbo is a bit of a mistake, in my opinion. TTF's land could be used for a nice expansion, especially if they bulldoze the "Speed"way.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

ronnmel said:


> On that model picture, what is in front of Dumbo, behind Ariel?



That was Pixie Hollow before it got scrapped. I believe Meet and Greet and Merchandise tents will go in its place. There should also be a water play area as well.


----------



## mom2rtk

bicker said:


> It isn't surprising that  something that was designed using forced perspective doesn't look good from a perspective other than the one it was designed to be viewed from.



I agree. I think it will look fine when it's done. I never expected anything bit. It can't compete with Cindy's castle.



Monorail Fan:) said:


> It's outdoors.
> 
> Your view will probably be the Queue Tent, Goofini, the Merch. tents, and possibly a glimpse of Little Mermaid and the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.
> 
> Moving Dumbo is a bit of a mistake, in my opinion. TTF's land could be used for a nice expansion, especially if they bulldoze the "Speed"way.



I too think it was a big mistake, but maybe for different reasons. The appeal of the ride for me was always that it was in the heart of Fantasyland, nestled behind the castle. It was about the view FROM the ride, not the ride itself. I'll have to see the new view it provides, but can't imagine it will compare at all. If I want to get on a spoke and wheel ride and go in circles, I can do the Magic Carpets with less wait. Or better yet, visit the next traveling carnival that comes to town........


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

I agree, the view is what makes Dumbo a classic.

Dumbo's interactive queue is going to be interesting. I hope it is done well.


----------



## bicker

mom2rtk said:


> It was about the view FROM the ride, not the ride itself.


Hmmm... I never thought about it in those terms, but for me, the view "from" the ride has always been the view of the face of the child or children we've taken on the ride.   Same with Aladdin.


----------



## mom2rtk

bicker said:


> Hmmm... I never thought about it in those terms, but for me, the view "from" the ride has always been the view of the face of the child or children we've taken on the ride.   Same with Aladdin.




My daughter is old enough that she enjoys the view too. At 10 you don't ride Dumbo for the thrill of it. We'll save that for Space Mountain. Besides, as a "big girl" now, she likes having her own elephant. And I enjoy getting to photograph her...... and Fantasyland........... from the car in front of her.

I took this one from the ride platform. But it gives you an idea of the "view" I'm speaking of.




Dumbo DELIGHT! by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

mom2rtk said:


> I'll take a nice shot of the inside of the Cinderella Suite please.


I will work on that... instead of having 2 adorable Disney-loving children, I've got 4 this time!!!!


----------



## lamb616

Ooops, I didn't know the view was the whole point of Dumbo, lol.  I don't remember seeing anything in particular when I went on it.  Possibly I had my eyes closed the entire time b/c I get dizzy & nauseous on rides that go around.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

nytimez said:


> Depends. How stealthy are you? And how do you feel about b-and-e?


I'll saw the soles off my shoes with a plastic fork from inside the park... that way they won't be able to trace it!


----------



## bicker

mom2rtk said:


> My daughter is old enough that she enjoys the view too. At 10 you don't ride Dumbo for the thrill of it.


I can understand that.  The little ones in our family were hot for the big roller coasters like BTMRR by 10, so that probably accounts for the difference.  The view from BTMRR is fantastic, especially a dusk.


----------



## mom2rtk

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I'll saw the soles off my shoes with a plastic fork from inside the park... that way they won't be able to trace it!




LOL!  A girl after my own heart!


----------



## mom2rtk

lamb616 said:


> Ooops, I didn't know the view was the whole point of Dumbo, lol.  I don't remember seeing anything in particular when I went on it.  Possibly I had my eyes closed the entire time b/c I get dizzy & nauseous on rides that go around.



Well, take some dramamine and open your eyes!  Well, at least until it moves.......... I'm not sure the view of the Indy Speedway will be as interesting for me as the view of the castle and Fantasyland Courtyard.



bicker said:


> I can understand that.  The little ones in our family were hot for the big roller coasters like BTMRR by 10, so that probably accounts for the difference.  The view from BTMRR is fantastic, especially a dusk.



Yeah..... unfortunately she's the baby. No more wide eyed wonder years left here.  But we do both love Fantasyland and I'm sure we'll enjoy discovering all the new things they are adding. But alas, I'm afraid our Dumbo Rope Drop runs will be over.

I sure hope they don't move it before December so we have one last shot at it. Of course, with all the construction, it probably won't be the same anyway.  

Better book some plane tickets WEST!


----------



## Alli76

mom2rtk said:


> Dumbo DELIGHT! by mom2rtk, on Flickr



That is an AMAZING photo!!! That brightened my day!


----------



## mom2rtk

Alli76 said:


> That is an AMAZING photo!!! That brightened my day!



Many thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

A video of Ariel's Undersea Adventure at Disney's California Adventure!

Only 18 more months - ish!!!!


----------



## stargazertechie

mom2rtk said:


> I too think it was a big mistake, but maybe for different reasons. The appeal of the ride for me was always that it was in the heart of Fantasyland, nestled behind the castle. It was about the view FROM the ride, not the ride itself. I'll have to see the new view it provides, but can't imagine it will compare at all. If I want to get on a spoke and wheel ride and go in circles, I can do the Magic Carpets with less wait. Or better yet, visit the next traveling carnival that comes to town........


I truly hope they provide a good view from the new location. Just remember, we love Dumbo where it is because that's what we were introduced to. Future park guests will get a warm fuzzy feeling being at the circus, just like the movie. I really think that the storybook circus will add a new dimension of theming to the ride that wasn't there before- it's more submersive in the dumbo storyline.


----------



## Invisable89

Berlioz70 said:


> A video of Ariel's Undersea Adventure at Disney's California Adventure!
> 
> Only 18 more months - ish!!!!




Oh gosh, i really SHOULDN'T watch it.. it's just so difficult not too! 

I won't give in to temptation.  I hate watching video's of rides i haven't been on yet cause i just spoil it for myself.


----------



## mom2rtk

stargazertechie said:


> I truly hope they provide a good view from the new location. Just remember, we love Dumbo where it is because that's what we were introduced to. Future park guests will get a warm fuzzy feeling being at the circus, just like the movie. I really think that the storybook circus will add a new dimension of theming to the ride that wasn't there before- it's more submersive in the dumbo storyline.



Well...... I WANT to give it a fair shake. REALLY I do...... 

But the close up view of the castle is being replaced with a close up view of ..... Indy Speedway. See my point?

OK..... OK....... I promise I'll try.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

mom2rtk said:


> Well...... I WANT to give it a fair shake. REALLY I do......
> 
> But the close up view of the castle is being replaced with a close up view of ..... Indy Speedway. See my point?
> 
> OK..... OK....... I promise I'll try.


Maybe they could just leave Dumbo in both places? I don't see how removing it from Fantasyland is going to give them any more space there except for some benches or something. Then they could have the new Dumbo for people who wanted shorter waits, and old Dumbo for nostalgic people, and the new Dumbo would actually make waits shorter at old Dumbo as well.


----------



## Tinkermom76

I love old Dumbo too but do you notice we are already calling it old Dumbo. I am looking forward to the new one because I know when Disney does something they do it right and pay attention to detail... I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the new ride once they see it and ride it!!!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

I'm hoping sence there will be a tent behind the new dumbo it will block the view of the track. Now if they can make sure the smell from the track doesnt fill the tent that would be good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Berlioz70 said:


> A video of Ariel's Undersea Adventure at Disney's California Adventure!
> 
> Only 18 more months - ish!!!!



is it confirmed that both rides will be 100% the same?  just wondering with the grander expansion goals if they might try to add an extra scene or two in the WDW version


----------



## Berlioz70

My understanding is that they'll be identical, but I'm not sure where or if Disney has posted/said that.


----------



## 1tufgt

Berlioz70 said:


> My understanding is that they'll be identical, but I'm not sure where or if Disney has posted/said that.



Yeah Disney has stated that the ride itself will be identical. Just the exteriors will be different.


----------



## PrincessKara22

I liked it! I know I'll love it when it opens! Also, on an unrelated note, I still wish they'd bring World of Color to Florida. Its too bad there isn't a pond or huge water feature being put into the fantasyland expansion b/c world of color could fit right in!!


----------



## Invisable89

PrincessKara22 said:


> I liked it! I know I'll love it when it opens! Also, on an unrelated note, I still wish they'd bring World of Color to Florida. Its too bad there isn't a pond or huge water feature being put into the fantasyland expansion b/c world of color could fit right in!!



I would LOVE Disney to bring 'World of Color' to WDW! But yeah.. i've no idea where they would put it!


----------



## PrincessKara22

Invisable89 said:


> I would LOVE Disney to bring 'World of Color' to WDW! But yeah.. i've no idea where they would put it!



I was thinking they could clear out poor old river country and do it there! But I know it will never happen. Especially as they want to have certain attractions be "Staples" at the different resorts to attract people to go to BOTH not just one. Oh well.


----------



## umichigan10

PrincessKara22 said:


> I was thinking they could clear out poor old river country and do it there! But I know it will never happen. Especially as they want to have certain attractions be "Staples" at the different resorts to attract people to go to BOTH not just one. Oh well.



They could do it on Crescent Lake, but between the Friendship Boat traffic, and the fact it's between the BW and Y&BC and not in a park, it would never happen.


----------



## Invisable89

PrincessKara22 said:


> I was thinking they could clear out poor old river country and do it there! But I know it will never happen. Especially as they want to have certain attractions be "Staples" at the different resorts to attract people to go to BOTH not just one. Oh well.



Yeah that's a good idea! Can't really see it being put into one of the parks to be honest.

& yep, it's really annoying! & i also think 'World of Color' is pretty expensive to design & build... i think it was around $75million at DCA. 


We'll just have to make do with our new Fantasyland.


----------



## Invisable89

*Another update.*

Towards the bottom of the blog entry is new pictures of the rockwork:
http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-skyway-work-begins.html

Storybook Circus stealwork & construction pictures:
http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-storybook-circusland.html


----------



## 1tufgt

Invisable89 said:


> *Another update.*
> 
> Towards the bottom of the blog entry is new pictures of the rockwork:
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-skyway-work-begins.html
> 
> Storybook Circus stealwork & construction pictures:
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/05/fantasyland-update-storybook-circusland.html



Nice images. I wonder how they got around the walls.


----------



## PrincessKara22

I still wish that we had information on Pete's Sideshow attraction other than just the poster on the wall. I'm hoping it will actually be something rather than just a theme bathroom like he had in toon town.


----------



## Berlioz70

All the unofficial reports indicate that Pete's Sideshow will be a meet and greet. Nothing posted from Disney officially.


----------



## tweedlemom

mom2rtk said:


> My daughter is old enough that she enjoys the view too. At 10 you don't ride Dumbo for the thrill of it. We'll save that for Space Mountain. Besides, as a "big girl" now, she likes having her own elephant. And I enjoy getting to photograph her...... and Fantasyland........... from the car in front of her.
> 
> I took this one from the ride platform. But it gives you an idea of the "view" I'm speaking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbo DELIGHT! by mom2rtk, on Flickr



What a phenomenal photo!  You totally captured the "magic of Disney!"


----------



## mom2rtk

tweedlemom said:


> What a phenomenal photo!  You totally captured the "magic of Disney!"



Thank you!  I actually was pretty disappointed at first. We were only at Disney that trip for that ONE evening, from 4 until EMH close. (It was a quick stop on our way home from the beach). My friend had told me how cool it was to ride Dumbo during Wishes. I tried so hard to time it so we'd be on the ride during Wishes, but just missed and were in the next group to load. Little did I know I'd end up with an even better perspective!


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Tinkermom76 said:


> I love old Dumbo too but do you notice we are already calling it old Dumbo. I am looking forward to the new one because I know when Disney does something they do it right and pay attention to detail... I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the new ride once they see it and ride it!!!


I only call it old Dumbo because I can't think of anything else to call it. Maybe classic Dumbo?


----------



## mom2rtk

disneyfav4ever said:


> I only call it old Dumbo because I can't think of anything else to call it. Maybe classic Dumbo?



Maybe "original Dumbo"

Or "better Dumbo"?

OK.........just kidding.  Really....... I'm keeping an open mind. 

I did like the idea of keeping both!  That way I can saunter up to classic Dumbo and just step on with no wait. Sort of like taking the scenic route?


----------



## CAStevens218

mom2rtk said:


> I took this one from the ride platform. But it gives you an idea of the "view" I'm speaking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbo DELIGHT! by mom2rtk, on Flickr



This photo gave me chills!  Amazing!!!!  I can't even see that woman's face but I can feel the pure joy she must be feeling!!


----------



## mom2rtk

CAStevens218 said:


> This photo gave me chills!  Amazing!!!!  I can't even see that woman's face but I can feel the pure joy she must be feeling!!



I loved it too. I wish I knew who she was so I could send her a copy of the photo! 

You know anyone who rode Dumbo around 9:10 on 6/7/09?


----------



## BebopBaloo

That is a great picture and it brings back great memories. We were fortunate enough to be on Dumbo once a couple of years ago during Wishes.  It felt like we were literally in the show because the fireworks appeared to be bursting right over our heads. It was beautiful and certainly something I doubt can be experienced the same way once they move Dumbo.


----------



## mom2rtk

BebopBaloo said:


> That is a great picture and it brings back great memories. We were fortunate enough to be on Dumbo once a couple of years ago during Wishes.  It felt like we were literally in the show because the fireworks appeared to be bursting right over our heads. It was beautiful and certainly something I doubt can be experienced the same way once they move Dumbo.



Thanks!

The funny part is that on our next trip, later that fall, we just happened to be walking through Fantasyland one night and realized there wasn't much wait for Dumbo. We loaded onto the ride without realizing what time it even was. And Low and behold........... there we were in the middle of Wishes!  We finally did get to experience it!


----------



## DCTooTall

For those saying they should keep "classic dumbo" in addition to the new double dumbo so that you could experience the view....

 Even if the new Castle Wall didn't skirt across Dumbo's current footprint,   the wall would likely kill most of the view you are used to having.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz70 said:


> All the unofficial reports indicate that Pete's Sideshow will be a meet and greet. Nothing posted from Disney officially.




Ooo.  I hope it's Pete and/or some circus themed fab 5 or Mather Clarabell or Horace.  Timothy J. Mouse would also be cool


----------



## mom2rtk

DCTooTall said:


> For those saying they should keep "classic dumbo" in addition to the new double dumbo so that you could experience the view....
> 
> Even if the new Castle Wall didn't skirt across Dumbo's current footprint,   the wall would likely kill most of the view you are used to having.



Killjoy.

And I mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## DCTooTall

mom2rtk said:


> Killjoy.
> 
> And I mean that in the nicest possible way.






  figured i'd just do my part to remind people that there were reasons for moving it beyond just giving it room for a 2nd spinner.


----------



## michelle06

DCTooTall said:


> For those saying they should keep "classic dumbo" in addition to the new double dumbo so that you could experience the view....
> 
> Even if the new Castle Wall didn't skirt across Dumbo's current footprint,   the wall would likely kill most of the view you are used to having.



What is the new Castle wall?  I have read up on the construction but am confused here.  Are they putting a wall around Cindy's castle? Why? Surely this isn't a permanent thing.


----------



## DCTooTall

michelle06 said:


> What is the new Castle wall?  I have read up on the construction but am confused here.  Are they putting a wall around Cindy's castle? Why? Surely this isn't a permanent thing.



There is going to be an actual castle wall (arches, battlements,  etc) running from someplace around the current Bathrooms to the current 7 Dwarfs Mine store between SWSA and Pooh.   The idea is that this wall (A themed wall that's "part of the castle",  not a construction wall) will separate the existing Fantasyland "Medieval Carnival" from the newly expanded sections of Fantasyland.  (the Fantasyland "Forest" ).

  In many of the models and concept pictures you see of the expansion the wall can be seen in the lower left corner.


----------



## jcarwash

Berlioz70 said:


> All the unofficial reports indicate that Pete's Sideshow will be a meet and greet. Nothing posted from Disney officially.



I had to read this twice to see at as "Pete's *Sideshow*" not "Pete's Slideshow."

At first I was reading at as "Slideshow." Maybe Pete can bore us with his vacation photos...


----------



## PrincessKara22

Well I guess having Pete as a meet & greet will be good. I don't know what I was hoping for exactly.


----------



## michelle06

DCTooTall said:


> There is going to be an actual castle wall (arches, battlements,  etc) running from someplace around the current Bathrooms to the current 7 Dwarfs Mine store between SWSA and Pooh.   The idea is that this wall (A themed wall that's "part of the castle",  not a construction wall) will separate the existing Fantasyland "Medieval Carnival" from the newly expanded sections of Fantasyland.  (the Fantasyland "Forest" ).
> 
> In many of the models and concept pictures you see of the expansion the wall can be seen in the lower left corner.



Thanks for explaining that!


----------



## Berlioz70

Great article on Stitch Kingdom regarding some updates found on the Official Fantasyland Expansion page, hosted by Disney. Unfortunately, the page itself does not appear to be working. Article below:



> Although for the most part, there’s nothing new that’s currently mentioned there, the official Walt Disney World site has now added a New Fantasyland Expansion page which details some of the additions being added to the Magic Kingdom theme park at the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> One element that does appear to be new, however, or at least not easily found with a Google search, is the Casey Jr. Roundhouse which will be located adjacent to the Toontown Fantasyland train station and will feature a ‘circus-themed immersive’ water play area. Little ones will ‘splish and splash as Casey Jr. billows off cool steam and water squirts from playful monkeys, elephants and camels.’
> 
> We’re just splishing thinking about it.
> 
> Another minor attraction that made the list is Scuttle’s Scavenger Hunt which will be an interactive game outside the Ariel’s Grotto meet & greet. Scuttle will be on hand to assist guests in finding ‘seagull’s treasures from the Human World, like a dinglehopper or a bulbous snarfblatt.’
> 
> Lastly of note is the mention of the Princess Fairytale Hall which will eventually replace Snow White’s Scary Adventures. With Ariel and Belle having their own unique meet and greet experiences, the new page mentions only Aurora, Cinderella and Tiana as appearing here. Based on existing and recent meet and greets, on the surface, this appears to be salt on the wound for Snow White.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Great article on Stitch Kingdom regarding some updates found on the Official Fantasyland Expansion page, hosted by Disney. Unfortunately, the page itself does not appear to be working. Article below:



Are we not to assume Snow White will be meeting somewhere near the new Mine Coaster?


----------



## disneyphilip

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> Ooo.  I hope it's Pete and/or some circus themed fab 5 or Mather Clarabell or Horace.  Timothy J. Mouse would also be cool



Personally, I think that Pete's Sideshow will more likely have more "secondary" shorts characters greeting guests with Pete (ie: Clara Cluck, Clarice, etc.), while the Town Square Theater is rumored to eventually play host to the more major shorts characters (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale, Clarabelle, Horace and Oswald) with Mickey and Minnie continuing to appear in the existing Theater Offices and the others appearing in the current princess room which will supposedly become the "theater" itself.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

disneyphilip said:


> Personally, I think that Pete's Sideshow will more likely have more "secondary" shorts characters greeting guests with Pete (ie: Clara Cluck, Clarice, etc.), while the Town Square Theater is rumored to eventually play host to the more major shorts characters (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale, Clarabelle, Horace and Oswald) with Mickey and Minnie continuing to appear in the existing Theater Offices and the others appearing in the current princess room which will supposedly become the "theater" itself.


I would really love if they had some of those older classic characters out more often.


----------



## k^2

mom2rtk said:


> Are we not to assume Snow White will be meeting somewhere near the new Mine Coaster?



That's my assumption... considering she's the original Disney princess, I find it hard to believe that she wouldn't have a M&G in Fantasyland somewhere...


----------



## mom2rtk

k^2 said:


> That's my assumption... considering she's the original Disney princess, I find it hard to believe that she wouldn't have a M&G in Fantasyland somewhere...



Well, she doesn't now, but with a headline attraction built on her movie, I can't imagine they won't build in a spot for her there somewhere.


----------



## nytimez

k^2 said:


> That's my assumption... considering she's the original Disney princess, I find it hard to believe that she wouldn't have a M&G in Fantasyland somewhere...



She'll probably be in that new princess greeting area that will be where the Snow White ride is now.


----------



## mom2rtk

nytimez said:


> She'll probably be in that new princess greeting area that will be where the Snow White ride is now.



She has never been mentioned on the lists I've seen.  I think if they planned to put her there, we'd have seen her name on the list. She's a pretty big one to overlook. And since Belle will be near her attractions, and Ariel will be near her attraction, I would think SW would be near hers. Well.... the dwarves' attraction anyway.


----------



## nytimez

mom2rtk said:


> She has never been mentioned on the lists I've seen.  I think if they planned to put her there, we'd have seen her name on the list. She's a pretty big one to overlook. And since Belle will be near her attractions, and Ariel will be near her attraction, I would think SW would be near hers. Well.... the dwarves' attraction anyway.



I didn't realize they already released a list. I guess she won't be there then.


----------



## Gonzo82

Snow White will have her own themed meet-and-greet in a cottage attached to the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train coaster.  It's not labeled, but you can see it in the concept art here.


----------



## Berlioz70

Where do you see a meet and greet in the art? From the larger concept art it appears to have two entrances (stand-by and fastpass) with one additional exit. Disney has never mentioned a Snow White M&G.

I can't speak for Disney, but Germany is considered Snow White's main meet and greet. While she appears at MK, it is typically just a few sets in the morning, then she's off to the parade.

It was always my assumption she'd be in the Princess Hall (even though never announced). I also thought when they originally announced Rapunzel in the hall it was an error - fairly certain her and Flynn will remain in their current location.

The benefit to adding Snow in the Hall means she'll be available longer. The downside is that with 4 princesses you'll run into the fairy effect - no way of knowing who's inside. I know a lot of people would like to keep the princesses consistent for planning. It'll be interesting to see how it all shakes down.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Code:
	






disneyfav4ever said:


> I would really love if they had some of those older classic characters out more often.



TOTALLY AGREE!  Thanks for the info Disneyphillip, Clarice would be a huge hit w/us since we are nuts about Chip & Dale.  The remind me of my boys

Blessings,


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> The benefit to adding Snow in the Hall means she'll be available longer. The downside is that with 4 princesses you'll run into the fairy effect - no way of knowing who's inside. I know a lot of people would like to keep the princesses consistent for planning. It'll be interesting to see how it all shakes down.



It doesn't matter if she's available longer. If they are rotating you would never know when you get in line if you'd actually see her. You may call it a fairy effect..... I call it exceedingly annoying. If you ask me (and many others I have spoken with) they RUINED the princess meeting experience when they started that sort of setup at Disneyland (rotating princesses behind a wall with you neer knowing who you would see). You could invest an hour in line only to find the exact same princesses you saw the day before.


----------



## Suz725

we just got back and MH wants me to plan for june 2012...I havent read through all the pages of this thread so I apologize if this has already been posted but does anyone know when the new expansion starts opening? I see that the entire thing should be done by 2013 but some signs down there say spring 2012..is there a list somewhere of possible dates?


----------



## SteamboatStevie

disneyphilip said:


> Personally, I think that Pete's Sideshow will more likely have more "secondary" shorts characters greeting guests with Pete (ie: Clara Cluck, Clarice, etc.), while the Town Square Theater is rumored to eventually play host to the more major shorts characters (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale, Clarabelle, Horace and Oswald) with Mickey and Minnie continuing to appear in the existing Theater Offices and the others appearing in the current princess room which will supposedly become the "theater" itself.



It would be AWESOME to have a consistent place in MK to meet the highly elusive Donald Duck.

It would be MORE AWESOME to get a photo op with Donald and Daisy together.

It would be MOST AWESOME if they added a M&G with Oswald the Lucky Rabbit (since they allude to him in several spots in the theatre already).


----------



## mm522

The ideal situation I think would be to only have Snow White, Cinderella, and Aurora in Fairytale Hall and keep Tiana and Rapunzel at their current meet and greets. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## mom2rtk

mm522 said:


> The ideal situation I think would be to only have Snow White, Cinderella, and Aurora in Fairytale Hall and keep Tiana and Rapunzel at their current meet and greets. That's just my opinion though.



I agree!


----------



## exwdwcm

in the mickey monitor or recent DVC mag, it mentioned princesses specifically that will be at the new princess M&G in the article on the new mine train.  I need to get home and read it again.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

mm522 said:


> The ideal situation I think would be to only have Snow White, Cinderella, and Aurora in Fairytale Hall and keep Tiana and Rapunzel at their current meet and greets. That's just my opinion though.


I agree too! I would rather stand in several lines and be guaranteed who I'm going to see, then it being dumb luck if I see who I need to see. Plus then all the classic princesses would be together.


----------



## mom2rtk

exwdwcm said:


> in the mickey monitor or recent DVC mag, it mentioned princesses specifically that will be at the new princess M&G in the article on the new mine train.  I need to get home and read it again.



I would love it if that's true! It would be so cool to have near the mine ride!


----------



## Gonzo82

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Where do you see a meet and greet in the art? From the larger concept art it appears to have two entrances (stand-by and fastpass) with one additional exit.



It's the large-ish cottage in the center-left.



exwdwcm said:


> in the mickey monitor or recent DVC mag, it mentioned princesses specifically that will be at the new princess M&G in the article on the new mine train.  I need to get home and read it again.



It must be the DVC mag, because I just checked my summer mickey monitor and there's no mention of the expansion in it.  I just remember Snow White's M&G area being confirmed by insiders at WDW Magic.


----------



## Berlioz70

SteamboatStevie said:


> It would be AWESOME to have a consistent place in MK to meet the highly elusive Donald Duck.



He meets daily at Frontierland for the majority of the day.



SteamboatStevie said:


> It would be MORE AWESOME to get a photo op with Donald and Daisy together.



They meet together each morning over at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## disneyphilip

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY AGREE!  Thanks for the info Disneyphillip, Clarice would be a huge hit w/us since we are nuts about Chip & Dale.  The remind me of my boys
> 
> Blessings,



Thanks, but I never said it was a fact. I was only guessing as to what kinds of characters would be Pete's Sideshow. Just guesses. But I do hope they come true, though.

I'm also hoping that the princesses in the Princess Fairytale Hall will be accompanied by their respective co-stars. Let's also hope that Snow White will greet guests with her co-stars (especially the Dwarfs) outside the Mine Train ride.


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> The benefit to adding Snow in the Hall means she'll be available longer. The downside is that with 4 princesses you'll run into the fairy effect - no way of knowing who's inside. I know a lot of people would like to keep the princesses consistent for planning. It'll be interesting to see how it all shakes down.



My guess, and wish, is that there'll be several different rooms in the Fairytale Hall, one for each princess. And that each princess will be accompanied by some of their respective co-stars in each of their rooms.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneyphilip said:


> My guess, and wish, is that there'll be several different rooms in the Fairytale Hall, one for each princess. And that each princess will be accompanied by some of their respective co-stars in each of their rooms.



Now that would truly be awesome!

Suzy and Perla need to come back out of the woodwork!


----------



## disneymommy78

Have there been any official announcements as to when the expansion will be open? We are going from March 31 to April 7 of 2012. Will anything be finished then?


----------



## Berlioz70

Afraid not - things are scheduled to open in late fall 2012. Check the first post for the most current information/dates.


----------



## jenseib

SteamboatStevie said:


> It would be AWESOME to have a consistent place in MK to meet the highly elusive Donald Duck.
> 
> *It would be MORE AWESOME to get a photo op with Donald and Daisy together.*
> It would be MOST AWESOME if they added a M&G with Oswald the Lucky Rabbit (since they allude to him in several spots in the theatre already).



You mean like this?


----------



## phyllis1966

Suz725 said:


> we just got back and MH wants me to plan for june 2012...I havent read through all the pages of this thread so I apologize if this has already been posted but does anyone know when the new expansion starts opening? I see that the entire thing should be done by 2013 but some signs down there say spring 2012..is there a list somewhere of possible dates?



OT, I know, but this is the second time I've seen the abbrev. MH...I've been around here for a while, but this one is new to me - what does it mean?  Is it as simple as "my husband?"


----------



## jenseib

phyllis1966 said:


> OT, I know, but this is the second time I've seen the abbrev. MH...I've been around here for a while, but this one is new to me - what does it mean?  Is it as simple as "my husband?"



I wondered that too


----------



## jenseib

There is a cool shot of Beast Castle on the photography boards. Here is the link.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41343604&postcount=2007


----------



## Luis Rodriguez

jenseib said:


> You mean like this?



I knew I had seen a similar dress somewhere else!!


That's our DD Valeria back in Jan/Feb 2006. Sigh... That princess phase is so short-lived...

Regards,


----------



## Tinkermom76

jenseib said:


> There is a cool shot of Beast Castle on the photography boards. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41343604&postcount=2007


 
That's a cool shot!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## disneyfav4ever

jenseib said:


> There is a cool shot of Beast Castle on the photography boards. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41343604&postcount=2007


I love that photo. I can't wait to see it myself later this year, even though it will still only be half done at that point.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great photo of the castle!!


----------



## disneymommy78

Berlioz70 said:


> Afraid not - things are scheduled to open in late fall 2012. Check the first post for the most current information/dates.



Thanks! We also hope to be back May 2013 (celebrating my DD #1's completion of chemotherapy treatment for leukemia- she's scheduled to finish in April of 2013!), so by then some areas should hopefully be open.

Everything seems to look great so far! I can't wait for all of it to be finished.


----------



## freepixie

disneymommy78 said:


> Thanks! We also hope to be back May 2013 (celebrating my DD #1's completion of chemotherapy treatment for leukemia- she's scheduled to finish in April of 2013!), so by then some areas should hopefully be open.
> 
> Everything seems to look great so far! I can't wait for all of it to be finished.



 Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your DD and your family!


----------



## Suz725

phyllis1966 said:


> OT, I know, but this is the second time I've seen the abbrev. MH...I've been around here for a while, but this one is new to me - what does it mean?  Is it as simple as "my husband?"



it is as simple as my husband...I find dear husband obnoxious so I dont use DH...Ive seen MH all over other message boards..


----------



## phyllis1966

Suz725 said:


> it is as simple as my husband...I find dear husband obnoxious so I dont use DH...Ive seen MH all over other message boards..




Thanks!  I don't do too many message boards, so this was new to me.

P.S.  My daughter was reading over my shoulder as I was typing, and she thought I was saying that *my* DH is obnoxious!  She was shocked that I would say such a thing!


----------



## jenseib

Suz725 said:


> it is as simple as my husband...I find dear husband obnoxious so I dont use DH...Ive seen MH all over other message boards..





phyllis1966 said:


> Thanks!  I don't do too many message boards, so this was new to me.



Thanks. I do a LOT of message boards and have never seen it before. Only a few times on dis.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Suz725 said:


> it is as simple as my husband...I find dear husband obnoxious so I dont use DH...Ive seen MH all over other message boards..



I always thought DH was Disney Husband!  Learn something new every day


----------



## grandmadebby2

SRUAlmn said:


> I always thought DH was Disney Husband!  Learn something new every day



That's what I thought.


----------



## jenseib

SRUAlmn said:


> I always thought DH was Disney Husband!  Learn something new every day



It does on Dis.


----------



## Suz725

SRUAlmn said:


> I always thought DH was Disney Husband!  Learn something new every day



maybe it is here...hmmmm never thought of that..Im on a message board that uses DH and its either dear or damn...gets confusing....My is much easier..


----------



## SteamboatStevie

Here's a thread I find myself consulting from time to time whenever I'm in doubt:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## Invisable89

A new construction video update (June 4th):

http://youtu.be/8DCwYP_8CTY


----------



## mickeystoontown

These pictures were taken on June 3, 2011:









































Looks like the old Skyway building is about to be taken down:


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*Great pics mickeystoontown! Everything looks like it's coming along nicely! 

Thanks for sharing! *


----------



## jenseib

Lisa, is that crane on Dumbo? Or back further?


----------



## ronnmel

Great pictures Lisa!

What's the building to the left of these pictures (the roof we can see in the foreground?



mickeystoontown said:


>


----------



## mickeystoontown

jenseib said:


> Lisa, is that crane on Dumbo? Or back further?



It was further back.  We rode Dumbo at night so I wasn't able to take any good over-the-fence pictures.


----------



## mickeystoontown

ronnmel said:


> Great pictures Lisa!
> 
> What's the building to the left of these pictures (the roof we can see in the foreground?



I was standing on the little balcony of Pinocchio's Village Haus when I took the pictures thus the roof in the picture.  I was leaning out as far as I could but still got it in the pic.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

mickeystoontown said:


> I was standing on the little balcony of Pinocchio's Village Haus when I took the pictures thus the roof in the picture.  I was leaning out as far as I could but still got it in the pic.



Huh, I never knew you could stand out on a balcony at PVH! I'll remember that!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Disneyfreak616 said:


> Huh, I never knew you could stand out on a balcony at PVH! I'll remember that!



It's not open all the time....sometimes, there's a rope blocking it off.  This was only our second time up there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Suz725 said:


> maybe it is here...hmmmm never thought of that..Im on a message board that uses DH and its either dear or damn...gets confusing....My is much easier..



hm, I always thought the 'D' was for Doting ... Doting Husband (DH) or Doting Wife (DW)


----------



## erikawolf2004

exwdwcm said:


> in the mickey monitor or recent DVC mag, it mentioned princesses specifically that will be at the new princess M&G in the article on the new mine train.  I need to get home and read it again.



What are the Mickey Monitor and DVC Mag(well I can figure that one out) and how do you get them?


----------



## photo_chick

*jumps up and down*

The Beast has a castle! 

Ok, sorry, I get excited every time I see a shot of it and had to get that out. Though my DD (that's diva daughter in my dictionary) who is a die hard TTonline player (since 2004) is still mourning the loss of  Toontown. 

Thanks for the updated pics. We'll be there in 3 weeks and I was wondering what it was gonna look like.


----------



## nytimez

The Beast's castle has really improved. It used to look like it was only 10 feet tall. Not it looks like it's at least 11 feet tall.


----------



## rndmr2

I thought I took others but this is all I could find of Beast's Castle.


----------



## SRUAlmn

nytimez said:


> The Beast's castle has really improved. It used to look like it was only 10 feet tall. Not it looks like it's at least 11 feet tall.



It's because it's in the land of Far Far Away


----------



## keypooh90

rndmr2 said:


> I thought I took others but this is all I could find of Beast's Castle.



Thanks for sharing! That looks so cool!


----------



## disneychic

Wow, they really got a lot done


----------



## BebopBaloo

SRUAlmn said:


> It's because it's in the land of Far Far Away


----------



## Berlioz70

Peak behind the wall - Disney Parks Blog!


----------



## Berlioz70

Here is a link to some photos taken at the MK - some GREAT ones of the construction - especially Dumbo!!!

Photo Finds: Fantasyland expansion and other updates from Magic Kingdom


----------



## BebopBaloo

Berlioz70 said:


> Here is a link to some photos taken at the MK - some GREAT ones of the construction - especially Dumbo!!!
> 
> Photo Finds: Fantasyland expansion and other updates from Magic Kingdom




Thanks for sharing! Cool to see the new pics of the Big Top..even if I'm not looking forward to the move..I'm sure it will be neat and I like Dumbo..so I  am glad to see him get more of a whole themed area.


----------



## tmoret

thanks for all the updated everyone.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great behind the scenes video of DCA's new Little Mermaid attraction!


----------



## angelmichelle

I just gotta say.
I am _so_ excited for this....

This will help MK (imo) with the MK VS DL argument.
And help WDW in entirety with the WWOHP success.

:3
So excited.
sdfhjsdsfdsfh.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Berlioz70 said:


> Great behind the scenes video of DCA's new Little Mermaid attraction!



Thank you for giving us the headsup, interesting look at what the Little Mermaid Ride.  I'm even more anxious now for it to open at WDW.


----------



## ernierich

Berlioz70 said:


> Great behind the scenes video of DCA's new Little Mermaid attraction!




Excellent video!  The ride looks great.


----------



## exwdwcm

erikawolf2004 said:


> What are the Mickey Monitor and DVC Mag(well I can figure that one out) and how do you get them?


Mickey Monitor is the publication for Annual Passholders.  You have to be a passholder to get it in the mail.  THere is also a small publication as well for Disney Vacation Club members (DVC).  I am both, so I get both and the article was in one of them, I can't remember which.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Am I the only one not excited by the Little Mermaid ride?  It's like Nemo but with Ariel, all slow and riding in clam shells.  It just seems boring.  I've watched the videos of the CA version.  I mean, I'm sure it will be nice to ride and be in air conditioning and I will ride everytime I go but I'm not excited by it.  The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is a different story though!!!  Very excited for that one!!!


----------



## nytimez

AliceinMaryland said:


> Am I the only one not excited by the Little Mermaid ride?  It's like Nemo but with Ariel, all slow and riding in clam shells.  It just seems boring.  I've watched the videos of the CA version.  I mean, I'm sure it will be nice to ride and be in air conditioning and I will ride everytime I go but I'm not excited by it.  The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is a different story though!!!  Very excited for that one!!!



You're not alone. Until they added Snow White, FLE was a whole lotta noise over nothin' in my book. 

This isn't nearly as big a deal as it's being made out to be.


----------



## SRUAlmn

AliceinMaryland said:


> Am I the only one not excited by the Little Mermaid ride?  It's like Nemo but with Ariel, all slow and riding in clam shells.  It just seems boring.  I've watched the videos of the CA version.  I mean, I'm sure it will be nice to ride and be in air conditioning and I will ride everytime I go but I'm not excited by it.  The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is a different story though!!!  Very excited for that one!!!



ITA!!!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

I also agree (and I LOVE the Little Mermaid). I'm excited for the updated theming and forest areas of the park. I visit MK so often that I do not ride attractions very often anyway. If they do the ambiance well, I'll be happy.


----------



## TandLMommy28

I'm perplexed right now. We are planning a fall of 2012 trip and I had settled on dates in mid-September. Now I am nervous that one of two things is going to happen:

1. We will miss the opening of the first phase by a week or even a day and not get to see any of the new stuff (just my luck!)
2. We will be there for the opening and it will be packed and chaotic (I choose to go in September to avoid the crowds!)...

Ideally, I'd like to be there a week or two AFTER the phase one opening. In the past, how far out has Disney given set dates for openings such as this?


----------



## disneyphilip

The Little Mermaid attraction is just fine as it is. And I think it is something to be excited about.


----------



## keypooh90

disneyphilip said:


> The Little Mermaid attraction is just fine as it is. And I think it is something to be excited about.




I agree! I'm very excited about it! It's another classic dark ride. I love the FL dark ride attractions.


----------



## freepixie

disneyphilip said:


> The Little Mermaid attraction is just fine as it is. And I think it is something to be excited about.



I very much agree!! I'm also one of the Nemo fans too - I love that ride!! Not every ride needs to be super-fast or sensory overload - I really like the simple rides and enjoying every minute of it!

No matter what you ride in Disney, its better than being at work  lol!


----------



## BebopBaloo

I'm really excited for the new Little Mermaid ride! I've been waiting for it, since I was about 6yrs old! I'll probably jump up and down the first time I get in line .


----------



## AliceinMaryland

What is making you excited for the Little Mermaid ride???  I'm so not being confrontational, I just don't get it.  I love everything about Disney as much as the rest of you but I can't get excited by this ride.  Is it just that you've grown up with watching the movie and love it so much that any ride that features Ariel would be worth it to you?


----------



## runskimom

TandLMommy28 said:


> I'm perplexed right now. We are planning a fall of 2012 trip and I had settled on dates in mid-September. Now I am nervous that one of two things is going to happen:
> 
> 1. We will miss the opening of the first phase by a week or even a day and not get to see any of the new stuff (just my luck!)
> 2. We will be there for the opening and it will be packed and chaotic (I choose to go in September to avoid the crowds!)...
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to be there a week or two AFTER the phase one opening. In the past, how far out has Disney given set dates for openings such as this?



My first post.  I have been reading this board and love all the advice and finally joined.   Love WDW and this board!   TandL's question above is a great one.  Anybody know historically the timeline for when Disney would disclose estimated opening dates?  Not, when will FLE open, but when will they tell us the projected opening dates?


----------



## mefordis

I agree with you.  When I saw the concept on youtube I was completely excited!  But after seeing the actual ride it was a huge let down.

That said, I am still very excited about the FL expansion!

By the way, I don't get it when people say being at WDW is better than being at work.  I know being a WDW is better than being at work, but at work I'm not spending thousands of dollars!  Also, a LOT of places are better than being at work!  



AliceinMaryland said:


> What is making you excited for the Little Mermaid ride???  I'm so not being confrontational, I just don't get it.  I love everything about Disney as much as the rest of you but I can't get excited by this ride.  Is it just that you've grown up with watching the movie and love it so much that any ride that features Ariel would be worth it to you?


----------



## SRUAlmn

AliceinMaryland said:


> What is making you excited for the Little Mermaid ride???  I'm so not being confrontational, I just don't get it.  I love everything about Disney as much as the rest of you but I can't get excited by this ride.  Is it just that you've grown up with watching the movie and love it so much that any ride that features Ariel would be worth it to you?



I wondered the same thing too.  Yes, it's new.  Yes, it's Little Mermaid which hasn't really had a ride.  Yes, the expansion as a whole is very exciting!!  But.....for anyone who has seen the video of the DL version, it's basically the same thing as Nemo.  I mean, even down to the ride vehicles.  I guess I'm disappointed that with all of Disney's AMAZINGLY talented imagineers, this was the best they could come up with.


----------



## twokids0204

AliceinMaryland said:


> What is making you excited for the Little Mermaid ride???  I'm so not being confrontational, I just don't get it.  I love everything about Disney as much as the rest of you but I can't get excited by this ride.  Is it just that you've grown up with watching the movie and love it so much that any ride that features Ariel would be worth it to you?



What makes me so excited - is because it is at Disney World .

So after riding that, I can head over to Splash Mountain, then over to Epcot for Soarin' and a quick Beverly photo, then over to AK to watch FOTLK, hop on over to DHS and ride the new Star Tours, and back to MK to take a pic of the beast's castle.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

SRUAlmn said:


> I guess I'm disappointed that with all of Disney's AMAZINGLY talented imagineers, this was the best they could come up with.



That's exactly how I feel


----------



## BebopBaloo

I'm excited because The Little Mermaid film is probably my favorite and holds special memories...  admittedly I haven't watched the video for the ride in DL and probably won't. I want to just go and experience it for myself.


----------



## mefordis

This is what I THOUGHT it was going to be:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHh4ci2kn_k

I'm wondering if they just didn't have the budget for it and had to pare it way down.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

mefordis said:


> This is what I THOUGHT it was going to be:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHh4ci2kn_k
> 
> I'm wondering if they just didn't have the budget for it and had to pare it way down.



And this video is the reason why I'm just not into the ride!!!!  I remember seeing this last year and thinking it was going to be sooooo freakin awesome!  I love the idea of hanging, the shape of the car was really cute, I love how it had the right amount of scary to it.  LOVE LOVE LOVE that one!!  The scenes were all around you not just in front of your car and turning you to what ever side the scene is on.


----------



## HsvScrapGirl

TandLMommy28 said:


> I'm perplexed right now. We are planning a fall of 2012 trip and I had settled on dates in mid-September. Now I am nervous that one of two things is going to happen:
> 
> 1. We will miss the opening of the first phase by a week or even a day and not get to see any of the new stuff (just my luck!)
> 2. We will be there for the opening and it will be packed and chaotic (I choose to go in September to avoid the crowds!)...
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to be there a week or two AFTER the phase one opening. In the past, how far out has Disney given set dates for openings such as this?



We are planning on going Sept 2012 too.  I figure if it is done by then great.  If not, then oh well.  I just hope it isn't too crowded either way.  Like you I am watching with invested interest for those opening dates.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I am extremely excited about the little mermaid ride! I'm not watching any videos of the ride at DCA.  I want total surprise once it finally opens.


----------



## disneyphilip

freepixie said:


> I very much agree!! I'm also one of the Nemo fans too - I love that ride!! Not every ride needs to be super-fast or sensory overload - I really like the simple rides and enjoying every minute of it!
> 
> No matter what you ride in Disney, its better than being at work  lol!



I totally agree. I like the Nemo ride, too. And you're completely right in saying that not everything has to be an in-your-face extravaganza.

And the Little Mermaid ride is not really a Nemo clone either.

Just because an attraction doesn't meet your EXACT expectations doesn't mean that it's bad or that you should hate it.


----------



## Berlioz70

More WDWMAGIC Construction Photos


----------



## think-like-tink

^ thank-you. Looks like things are coming along nicely


----------



## DCTooTall

AliceinMaryland said:


> What is making you excited for the Little Mermaid ride???  I'm so not being confrontational, I just don't get it.  I love everything about Disney as much as the rest of you but I can't get excited by this ride.  Is it just that you've grown up with watching the movie and love it so much that any ride that features Ariel would be worth it to you?



 Personally I'm looking forward to it because nobody does a dark ride like Disney.  It's something new,  and something uniquely Disney.  

Sure,  They could do another awesome ride like ToT,  or Soarin,  or Test Track.....   but in many ways I've almost felt like the unique Disney omnimover style ride has been seriously lacking in recent Disney history.   I actually miss World of Motion and Horizons... not just because of the nostalgia factor,   but because of the truly unique Disney way of telling a story and creating an experience that I just can't get anywhere else.

This attraction,  to me,  is one of the first new experiences we are getting in quite awhile along that vein.     (And the current JIIw/ Figment doesn't count because it's a pretty iffy ride, especcially when compared to what the pavilion used to house.)




SRUAlmn said:


> I wondered the same thing too.  Yes, it's new.  Yes, it's Little Mermaid which hasn't really had a ride.  Yes, the expansion as a whole is very exciting!!  But.....for anyone who has seen the video of the DL version, it's basically the same thing as Nemo.  I mean, even down to the ride vehicles.  I guess I'm disappointed that with all of Disney's AMAZINGLY talented imagineers, this was the best they could come up with.



 Honestly,  I really don't see it as anything like Nemo.  ok... so we get a clam shaped Omnimover vehicle,    but that's where the similarity ends.   (If we replaced the Haunted Mansion Doombuggies with Clam shaped vehicles,  would you consider it the same ride?)

Nemo,  in many ways,   would compare a lot better with the old If You Had Wings than Little Mermaid.   Both rides were basically omnimovers moving you in front of movie screens placed within sets.   That being said...  i'd almost say IYHW did it better....  but that may just be the old fuddy-duddy in me since I'm a slight be annoyed at the way I feel Nemo pretty much ruined the cohesive theming the Living Seas used to have....  and I miss being being able to see the aquarium surrounding your vehicle when you were entering SeaBase Alpha.  (vs now where most of that tunnel has had it's windows covered over with sets and songs)


----------



## Berlioz70

I LOVE this mural - hope WDW will get one too!

Not So Little Mermaid Mural at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## Gonzo82

Berlioz70 said:


> I LOVE this mural - hope WDW will get one too!



I doubt we'll get that mural (or any mural at all), mainly because instead we're getting a 3D, PHYSICAL version of it as our facade.  The California version of the ride is inside a Victorian-style building that has very little to do with the ride itself, necessitating a mural.  The FL version, on the other hand, will have a lavishly themed facade with the beach-front castle and rock work and basically everything in the mural minus the characters, and word is that it'll have an interactive scavenger hunt element.  With all that going on, I don't think anyone is going to miss some 2D paint.


----------



## nytimez

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly,  I really don't see it as anything like Nemo.  ok... so we get a clam shaped Omnimover vehicle,    but that's where the similarity ends.   (If we replaced the Haunted Mansion Doombuggies with Clam shaped vehicles,  would you consider it the same ride?)



If Haunted Mansion took place under the sea and featured cheerful aquatic life, sure.


----------



## squirrel

mefordis said:


> This is what I THOUGHT it was going to be:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHh4ci2kn_k
> 
> I'm wondering if they just didn't have the budget for it and had to pare it way down.



That's a great version.  I like the seashell ride vehicles better.


----------



## homie wanna liv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1oft0EsaWY

Construction UPDATE 6/10/11


----------



## Berlioz70

OOOO - interesting!!

From Disney Parks Blog: A New Look at Storybook Circus at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## GDubDIS

The concept art looks fantastic. I'm just a bit confused about what is under the blue tent to the right. Obviously Dumbo is to the left, so what am I forgetting? Or have they not announced what is in this space yet?


----------



## angelmichelle

GDubDIS said:


> The concept art looks fantastic. I'm just a bit confused about what is under the blue tent to the right. Obviously Dumbo is to the left, so what am I forgetting? Or have they not announced what is in this space yet?



I wanna know, too!!


----------



## mom2rtk

GDubDIS said:


> The concept art looks fantastic. I'm just a bit confused about what is under the blue tent to the right. Obviously Dumbo is to the left, so what am I forgetting? Or have they not announced what is in this space yet?



DUH! It's the official Dumbo merchandise shop!


----------



## Berlioz70

Did you mean blue tent on the left?

The giant blue tent is the Merch shop (link in the first post of image), featuring the 3 Little Pigs. The tent behind it is rumored to be a meet and greet, the former Princess/Fairy area, called Pete's Sideshow.


----------



## Invisable89

I'm not sure what i think of the new Storybook Circus artwork... i do prefer the new Circus Tents but the whole area looks _alot_ smaller...


----------



## DCTooTall

Invisable89 said:


> I'm not sure what i think of the new Storybook Circus artwork... i do prefer the new Circus Tents but the whole area looks _alot_ smaller...



How so?  Toontown was basically 1 short street w/ Mickey's house (and the 2 tents) on one side,  and the Barnstormer and water play area on the other.

From what i'm seeing,    yes.... the street is a little shorter because instead of coming all the way to the teacups,  you will now be able to "cut across" to the pathway that will be between the 7 Dwarfs coaster and Little Mermaid/Beast's castle.

In reality,   the area is actually going to be slightly larger since they shortened a turn on the Grand prix raceway in order to make room for Dumbo.


----------



## Invisable89

DCTooTall said:


> How so?  Toontown was basically 1 short street w/ Mickey's house (and the 2 tents) on one side,  and the Barnstormer and water play area on the other.
> 
> From what i'm seeing,    yes.... the street is a little shorter because instead of coming all the way to the teacups,  you will now be able to "cut across" to the pathway that will be between the 7 Dwarfs coaster and Little Mermaid/Beast's castle.
> 
> In reality,   the area is actually going to be slightly larger since they shortened a turn on the Grand prix raceway in order to make room for Dumbo.




The new Storybook Circus concept art just doesn't look as impressive as the first release IMHO. The entrance sign looks a bit naff compared to the first & the Circus Tents are squished together now, but then again the more i look at it the more i start to like it. & yes there's less walking space between everything.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yet another construction video.

Some nice high views of the Belle area, but the section on Dumbo made me dizzy.


----------



## think-like-tink

Ok, Yeah, The dumbo ride made me a bit dizzy too. I enjoyed the rest of the video.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Thanks for posting the video!  You know, as much as I enjoy seeing the Fantasyland updates, I think I enjoy hearing the 'sounds of the park' in the background even more!


----------



## think-like-tink

Oh Geez. I had my sound off. I am going back now....


----------



## PrincessKara22

Thanks for the link to the video! I'm excited to see Prince Eric's castle come together at Voyage of the Little Mermaid! I hope there were will be lots of water features outside of it!


----------



## Berlioz70

Couple new fantasyland photos (go half way down the page), with other MK construction updates as well!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thanks.  It's interesting that things seem to be so worn down according to that post.  We were there just 2 weeks ago and all of the games at Winnie the Pooh were working (except of course for Tiggers jumping spot or whatever it's called).  Also, I didn't notice anything wrong with Splash Mountain.  In fact there was an effect working there that has never been either there or on when I've ridden in the past (water spraying in the turtle scene).


----------



## Berlioz70

Here is yet another Disney Blog article about the new DCA Ariel attraction!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you to those that have shared the links to the new Fantasyland updates , it is exciting to see how the work is coming along nicely.  We were just there last month and even though a lot of new things have been built since our September 2010 trip, it was nothing like what we are seeing now (can't believe the construction is so close to the walls).  We are going to Disney in January for a short getaway trip, but I really would like to take a trip later on in the year (Fall) so we can be there after Phase I opens...especially the new Ariel ride and the Circus area.  Now I will just have to convince DH to take a second trip down so we can see it for ourselves


----------



## emmababy

What will they be doing with the space where Dumbo.is now?​


----------



## Berlioz70

It you look at the concept art in the first post you'll see a Castle Wall. That wall will cross right over the area where Dumbo is currently located.


----------



## Invisable89

*New construction progress video:* http://youtu.be/Ve5y1AaTsUE


----------



## KJMAX1

Invisable89 said:


> *New construction progress video:* http://youtu.be/Ve5y1AaTsUE



Does this mean those bathrooms in the corner over there are gone?


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

Invisable89 said:


> *New construction progress video:* http://youtu.be/Ve5y1AaTsUE



Eeek, the backup of cars on Tomorrowland Speedway 
Reminds me of the DC beltway 

Thanks for the video - always a treat to watch the progress.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great new ariel video!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thanks!  That was a pretty good video.


----------



## Berlioz70

Additionally, here's an Ariel facade article (with two videos).


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I took these photos on June 18th:


----------



## bjakmom

Berlioz70 said:


> Great new ariel video!



WOW!!  Thanks for posting that aerial video - gives us a great perspective of the layout.  I can't believe how quickly it's changing!!  I have been going to WDW since the year it opened and I am really excited about all the additions - some 'new' fun attractions to raise my 'new'est granddaughter on.


----------



## lionking13

My family was looking to take a trip to disney world in late-summer of 2013. I know most of the fantasyland expansion will be completed by then but i heard rumors that the Seven Dwarf Mine Train will not be completed by then. I was wondering if someone could tell me if the fantasyland expansion is ahead of schedule and will be completed by the time my family go in mid August of 2013, or if we would have to wait a year to see the completed fantasyland? It would be greatly appreciated if someone could answer my question


----------



## stitch1094

Berlioz70 said:


> Great new ariel video!



Cool video but I'm more surprised that you can fly an airplane over MK.  I had assumed that the airspace would be restricted somehow due to safety/terrorism concerns.


----------



## DanBoris

lionking13 said:


> My family was looking to take a trip to disney world in late-summer of 2013. I know most of the fantasyland expansion will be completed by then but i heard rumors that the Seven Dwarf Mine Train will not be completed by then. I was wondering if someone could tell me if the fantasyland expansion is ahead of schedule and will be completed by the time my family go in mid August of 2013, or if we would have to wait a year to see the completed fantasyland? It would be greatly appreciated if someone could answer my question



There are not official dates at this point except for the vague 2012, but I think it's a pretty safe bet that everything will be complete before August 2013, except the Mine Train ride. The Mine Train was a last minute addition so it's progress is currently way behind the rest of the area and construction on it has not even started yet. 

Dan


----------



## lionking13

DanBoris said:


> There are not official dates at this point except for the vague 2012, but I think it's a pretty safe bet that everything will be complete before August 2013, except the Mine Train ride. The Mine Train was a last minute addition so it's progress is currently way behind the rest of the area and construction on it has not even started yet.
> 
> Dan




Thanks Dan. We just hope the Seven Dwarf Mine Train will catch up with the rest of the fantasyland expansion and open ahead of schedule. This ride seems like it will be the best to open , in our opinion.


----------



## elphie101

A few photos from this morning at MK! Taken from the front of Winnie the Pooh (except the first one which was snapped in the queue line for the ride)





Rock facade of Eric's castle





Great Beast detail!





Belle's cottage





Castle closeup





Eric's castle.......great to see it starting to take shape!

I'd like to throw out there that the human eye can see a LOT more over the wall, including the top of Gaston's Tavern,

Another piece of news I thought I'd share: a couple of managers saw my friend and I taking photos and came over to chat with us. One of them told us that the Storybook Circus area would be opening summer 2012, and that Beast's Castle/Eric's Castle would not be opening up until 2013. He also mentioned that we were standing directly in front of where the mine train would be located (again, we were at the entrance to Winnie the Pooh) and they wouldn't be starting on that till much later, once the castles are nearly completed. Now, whether or not this is true in that they are a bit more behind than initially projected, or they are saying this only to cover their bases and to give them a chance to be "done early", who knows. Either way, as much as there is a LOT of visible progress, it looks like we still have a long ways to go.

I'll be posting more as they come!


----------



## Invisable89

elphie101 said:


> Castle closeup
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw out there that the human eye can see a LOT more over the wall, including the top of Gaston's Tavern,
> 
> Another piece of news I thought I'd share: a couple of managers saw my friend and I taking photos and came over to chat with us. One of them told us that the Storybook Circus area would be opening summer 2012, and that Beast's Castle/Eric's Castle would not be opening up until 2013. He also mentioned that we were standing directly in front of where the mine train would be located (again, we were at the entrance to Winnie the Pooh) and they wouldn't be starting on that till much later, once the castles are nearly completed. Now, whether or not this is true in that they are a bit more behind than initially projected, or they are saying this only to cover their bases and to give them a chance to be "done early", who knows. Either way, as much as there is a LOT of visible progress, it looks like we still have a long ways to go.
> 
> I'll be posting more as they come!




I cannot believe how BIG Beast's Castle looks!  It's tiny in reality.

& 2013 for both Castles? What the frick?!  It's meant to be Oct 2012.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I'm having a hard time imagining how they would even fit the 7Dwarfs Mine Train in-between Winnie the Pooh and the Little Mermaid themed area...


----------



## PrincessKara22

BebopBaloo said:


> I'm having a hard time imagining how they would even fit the 7Dwarfs Mine Train in-between Winnie the Pooh and the Little Mermaid themed area...



Especially with the castle wall that they're building...I'm very confused about the location! Oh well, I guess they have it figured out.


----------



## danceintherain

That's interesting about the opening dates. I guess we will be buying those APs in 2013! If only DH knew....


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

I have a feeling the mine train will be a disappointment..


----------



## girls

Great pics!  Thanks for sharing.  We're going later this summer, and I was just filling my husband in on all the construction.  Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## elphie101

PrincessKara22 said:


> Especially with the castle wall that they're building...I'm very confused about the location! Oh well, I guess they have it figured out.



Looking back at the concept art looks like the coaster is smack dab in front of the Little Mermaid attraction, in fact the whole Snow White "section" looks pretty spread out all down to the teacups and Storybook Circus area........my guess is there's a lot more room behind those walls then we realize, especially once Dumbo is relocated.


----------



## Berlioz70

The construction wall grows!


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> The construction wall grows!



I have been studying that picture and the aerial picture here:

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/06/29/fantasyland-aerial-update-for-summer-2011-fly-with-us-above-the-magic-kingdom/

and it appears that this is not a increase in the height of the construction wall, but a fabric wall build behind the existing construction wall. The only reason I can think to build something like that is if it's a mock-up of the new castle wall so they can check sight lines. You can see this new wall in this close up of one of the Attractions Magazine pictures:






The only problem with this theory is that it only part of the new wall follows the path of where the castle wall is going to be.


----------



## DanBoris

elphie101 said:


> Looking back at the concept art looks like the coaster is smack dab in front of the Little Mermaid attraction, in fact the whole Snow White "section" looks pretty spread out all down to the teacups and Storybook Circus area........my guess is there's a lot more room behind those walls then we realize, especially once Dumbo is relocated.



If you look at the aerial views you can see that there is a good bit of space in there. You could easily fit Barnstormer in that space and you could almost fit Big Thunder Mountain Railroad in there, so there should be plenty of space for the mine ride.

Dan


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

elphie101 said:


> A few photos from this morning at MK! Taken from the front of Winnie the Pooh (except the first one which was snapped in the queue line for the ride)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock facade of Eric's castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Beast detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle's cottage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castle closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric's castle.......great to see it starting to take shape!
> 
> I'd like to throw out there that the human eye can see a LOT more over the wall, including the top of Gaston's Tavern,
> 
> Another piece of news I thought I'd share: a couple of managers saw my friend and I taking photos and came over to chat with us. One of them told us that the Storybook Circus area would be opening summer 2012, and that Beast's Castle/Eric's Castle would not be opening up until 2013. He also mentioned that we were standing directly in front of where the mine train would be located (again, we were at the entrance to Winnie the Pooh) and they wouldn't be starting on that till much later, once the castles are nearly completed. Now, whether or not this is true in that they are a bit more behind than initially projected, or they are saying this only to cover their bases and to give them a chance to be "done early", who knows. Either way, as much as there is a LOT of visible progress, it looks like we still have a long ways to go.
> 
> I'll be posting more as they come!


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Berlioz70

A new construction video - with the new cloth wall.


----------



## think-like-tink

^I love all the videos you post


----------



## Berlioz70

Glad to help out!

I just search "fantasyland expansion" in google every couple of days and skim through the most recent postings. I'm not sure who Jeff Lange is, but he certainly seems to spend a lot of time at the parks; which is perfect for the rest of us!!


----------



## Dalpal

Great videos. Thanks!


----------



## miprender

Love reading all the updates. We will be there in 16 days to see it for ourselves. 

We were there in April,2010 when some of those walls starting popping up and can't wait for when they compete the project as it should be amazing.


Question: Beast's castle looks so huge in the pictures. Does it peek out behind Cinderella's castle when you are looking at it from the front?


----------



## TeaForTulips

miprender said:


> Love reading all the updates. We will be there in 16 days to see it for ourselves.
> 
> We were there in April,2010 when some of those walls starting popping up and can't wait for when they compete the project as it should be amazing.
> 
> 
> Question: Beast's castle looks so huge in the pictures. Does it peek out behind Cinderella's castle when you are looking at it from the front?



When walking down main street I didn't notice Beast's castle. I wasn't looking for it, but I don't believe they let it interupt the famous Cinderella castle view.


----------



## DanBoris

miprender said:


> Love reading all the updates. We will be there in 16 days to see it for ourselves.
> 
> We were there in April,2010 when some of those walls starting popping up and can't wait for when they compete the project as it should be amazing.
> 
> 
> Question: Beast's castle looks so huge in the pictures. Does it peek out behind Cinderella's castle when you are looking at it from the front?



The Beast's castle really isn't that big, so I highly doubt you will see it from Main Street. Based on the construction picture where you see the workers near the castle it only appears to be about 15' high. Adding in the structure it's sitting on I don't think the top of the castle will be more the 50' high. Cinderella's castle by comparison is 189' high.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Yeah, Beast's castle is actually quite small. If you scroll back through here you'll find links to arial shots. It's small!

I'm still working on it, but eventually in my TR I'm going to do a post comparing what we saw construction wise September 25-30, 2010 (the week before the trees went up) and May 29 - June 4, 2011.


----------



## Finally08

Beasts castle is seriously the size of a glorified doghouse. It isn't big at all.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

So sad to read Flynn Rider has left!  I really wish the powers that be would keep some of the fellas w/our beloved leading ladies!  My family LOVED meeting Flynn & Naveen!  I'm sure many will miss him & not just the boys!  Flynn was WONDERFUL with kids when we went in March, as was Rapunzel, and there was a lot of boys and girls there it seemed to meet both.  Hopefully, he'll be back soon!


----------



## miprender

TeaForTulips said:


> When walking down main street I didn't notice Beast's castle. I wasn't looking for it, but I don't believe they let it interupt the famous Cinderella castle view.





DanBoris said:


> The Beast's castle really isn't that big, so I highly doubt you will see it from Main Street. Based on the construction picture where you see the workers near the castle it only appears to be about 15' high. Adding in the structure it's sitting on I don't think the top of the castle will be more the 50' high. Cinderella's castle by comparison is 189' high.





kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Yeah, Beast's castle is actually quite small. If you scroll back through here you'll find links to arial shots. It's small!
> 
> I'm still working on it, but eventually in my TR I'm going to do a post comparing what we saw construction wise September 25-30, 2010 (the week before the trees went up) and May 29 - June 4, 2011.





Finally08 said:


> Beasts castle is seriously the size of a glorified doghouse. It isn't big at all.



Thanks everyone.



Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> So sad to read Flynn Rider has left!  I really wish the powers that be would keep some of the fellas w/our beloved leading ladies!  My family LOVED meeting Flynn & Naveen!  I'm sure many will miss him & not just the boys!  Flynn was WONDERFUL with kids when we went in March, as was Rapunzel, and there was a lot of boys and girls there it seemed to meet both.  Hopefully, he'll be back soon!



I know we loved meeting with Flynn back in December. He was really funny and the kids had a blast. I am sad that he is leaving


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1094 said:


> Cool video but I'm more surprised that you can fly an airplane over MK.  I had assumed that the airspace would be restricted somehow due to safety/terrorism concerns.



  I think from what i've read before that there is a airspace restriction above WDW,    but rather than a blanket ban it is a restriction on the minimum altitude you are allowed to fly.  Most of the aerial pictures you see involve high power zoom lenses taken from above the minimum altitude.      

  i believe there may also be a way for exceptions to be granted occasionally... but I don't know for certain.




Berlioz70 said:


> A new construction video - with the new cloth wall.



It looks like above the higher section of the cloth wall a structure has been constructed.   I wouldn't be too surprised if they were maybe starting on the new Castle wall directly behind the fabric.   From what you can see,  it appears the fabric is suspended from normal scaffolding, so besides being "bad show" to have some ugly scaffolds right next to the construction wall in plain view of guests (who aren't trying to look over the wall),   it would also make allow workers to work on the castle wall construction without having to worry about construction debris/dust from coming off the scaffold into the guest areas.

since we've seen them doing planter removals in prep for the wall,   It wouldn't be too far of a stretch to assume they are starting construction behind the current construction wall so that when they start to expand it into/across the guest area they have the previous section of the wall to attach it too.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

PrincessKara22 said:


> Especially with the castle wall that they're building...I'm very confused about the location! Oh well, I guess they have it figured out.


The Castle Wall will be located next to the Pinocchio Village Haus, cuts through the current location of Dumbo, and extends to Storybook Treats.

The Mine ride is in the middle of everything. The area between Mermaid and Pooh is huge enough for this large scale of a ride.


----------



## DanBoris

DCTooTall said:


> It looks like above the higher section of the cloth wall a structure has been constructed.   I wouldn't be too surprised if they were maybe starting on the new Castle wall directly behind the fabric.   From what you can see,  it appears the fabric is suspended from normal scaffolding, so besides being "bad show" to have some ugly scaffolds right next to the construction wall in plain view of guests (who aren't trying to look over the wall),   it would also make allow workers to work on the castle wall construction without having to worry about construction debris/dust from coming off the scaffold into the guest areas.
> 
> since we've seen them doing planter removals in prep for the wall,   It wouldn't be too far of a stretch to assume they are starting construction behind the current construction wall so that when they start to expand it into/across the guest area they have the previous section of the wall to attach it too.



After seeing this new video it now clearly looks like the new "wall" is scaffolding setup to build the castle wall. It also looks like the wall is going to follow a slightly different path then has been shown in the concept art and model.


----------



## Invisable89

*New construction progress pictures:* http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/07/fantasyland-update-new-castle-walls.html


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think I'm really going to miss those planters.  They were a nice place to sit and people watch.   I hope they add in some benches or other seating at some point.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Rabbit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     My dd and I just did a happy dance. She's been wanting to meet Rabbit for a long time.   Yay!


----------



## wvulion

chicagoshannon said:


> I think I'm really going to miss those planters.  They were a nice place to sit and people watch.   I hope they add in some benches or other seating at some point.



I agree-it was a lovely oasis in the middle of all that concrete.  It was also the perfect place to have a check in when you took a big group of students--even if you had never been there before the "planter next to Dumbo" was easily found.  Fingers crossed we get a shady consolation prize to partake in the Olympics of people watching


----------



## Berlioz70

BebopBaloo said:


> Rabbit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     My dd and I just did a happy dance. She's been wanting to meet Rabbit for a long time.   Yay!



So sorry - but don't get to excited. You may notice there was no Tigger in that photo... Tigger was unavailable for that moment so Rabbit filled in. Rabbit is not a regular, he is still considered a hit or miss character.

Rabbit has been known to step in at MK, DAK, and EC (no recent reports at DHS), but they are random appearances and difficult to plan for.


In other news - those new photos are FANTASTIC!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Berlioz70 said:


> So sorry - but don't get to excited. You may notice there was no Tigger in that photo... Tigger was unavailable for that moment so Rabbit filled in. Rabbit is not a regular, he is still considered a hit or miss character.
> 
> Rabbit has been known to step in at MK, DAK, and EC (no recent reports at DHS), but they are random appearances and difficult to plan for.
> 
> 
> In other news - those new photos are FANTASTIC!





boo... now I get to go break the news to my 4yr old...  blarg. I was hoping Tigger had been replaced w/ Rabbit, as you can meet Tigger other places.


----------



## Berlioz70

Fairies are going back to MK on July 28th! 

Disney Parks Blog

Recognizing that there is interest in WHO those fairies are... rumors indicate that Tink, Vidia, Terrence, Rosetta and Fawn will be the regulars (only 3 at a time though), Iridessa will be hit and miss and Silvermist will be rare. This is how it was during their final days at ToonTown as well. Disney has not made an official announcement regarding the "who", I do not expect to hear one either.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Now, I am not sure if this has been asked and answered in other places, but I have not seen it, so:  The tent that used to hold the princess and fairies meet and greet and the store in Toontown; is that being torn down and rebuilt as a permanent structure or are they leaving it up and reusing it in the new fantasyland?

Thanks for your help and I love this thread. Berlioz70, you are really great at keeping us updated.


----------



## jcarwash

DisneyBabies said:


> Now, I am not sure if this has been asked and answered in other places, but I have not seen it, so:  The tent that used to hold the princess and fairies meet and greet and the store in Toontown; is that being torn down and rebuilt as a permanent structure or are they leaving it up and reusing it in the new fantasyland?
> 
> Thanks for your help and I love this thread. Berlioz70, you are really great at keeping us updated.



I think the new long-term plan for princess greetings is that Snow White's Scary Adventures will be closed and turned into a multiple princess greeting spot. I am not sure what the long-term plan for fairies is going to be.


----------



## Berlioz70

Two of the three tents are staying. Specifically, the former princess/fairy tent is rumored to be a new meet and greet location being called Pete's Sideshow. To be honest, those are pretty loose rumors, nothing confirmed by Disney.


----------



## Reddy

Berlioz70 said:


> Two of the three tents are staying. Specifically, the former princess/fairy tent is rumored to be a new meet and greet location being called Pete's Sideshow. To be honest, those are pretty loose rumors, nothing confirmed by Disney.



that would be a great use for that spot - I was wondering what the Sideshow would be & was hoping for something good -- since it is setup for M&Gs it would be great -- just change the decor some (would be great for Goofy to get a spot - Donald & Daisy too)


----------



## DanBoris

chicagoshannon said:


> I think I'm really going to miss those planters.  They were a nice place to sit and people watch.   I hope they add in some benches or other seating at some point.



The model of the expansion shows some small grassy and landscaped areas along the new castle wall, these might make for a nice place to sit.

Dan


----------



## Berlioz70

Recognizing there is some "Veranda" confusion...

There are three verandas:

*Veranda Porch*, entrance to Adventureland, on the right just past the bridge, this is where Ariel greets
*Veranda Gazebo*, on the right just past Aloha Isle, where Ariel was when the bridge was under construction
*Veranda*, the former indoor food and beverage location most recently utilized by special events and parties, entrance is just past the Porch, exit is just past the Gazebo, this is where the fairies will be


----------



## DisneyBabies

Berlioz70 said:


> Two of the three tents are staying. Specifically, the former princess/fairy tent is rumored to be a new meet and greet location being called Pete's Sideshow. To be honest, those are pretty loose rumors, nothing confirmed by Disney.



I thought they would have torn those down and made more permanent structures.  It was my understanding that TT was supposed to be a temporary thing so the structures of those tents are not as great as they should be for a permanent fixture.  Are they keeping the old tents to save money or time?

I like that they are putting some meet and greets in those tents.  I can't wait to find out who.


----------



## Berlioz70

That was what everyone thought... but I can assure you that the tents are staying! Not sure what the final reason was... but yes, they were technically intended to be temporary.

In other news... fairy rumors are flying around... apparently there will only be two available and will be similar to Epcot with Vidia and Rosetta as the regulars.


----------



## 1hero2princesses

One thing I am confused about. Since original dumbo is going away because there will be the two new dumbos... what goes in the place of the original dumbo? Will it just be empty space? It really is the best view in the park. Sad they won't have a ride there....


----------



## erikawolf2004

Invisable89 said:


> *New construction progress pictures:* http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/07/fantasyland-update-new-castle-walls.html



I get sooo excited seeing all of these I'm can't wait to see it all in person next June I just wish it was all going to be open by then!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

1hero2princesses said:


> One thing I am confused about. Since original dumbo is going away because there will be the two new dumbos... what goes in the place of the original dumbo? Will it just be empty space? It really is the best view in the park. Sad they won't have a ride there....



Here ya go:


Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> 
> *What is replacing the current Dumbo?*
> 
> If you look at the concept art above you'll see a Castle Wall; that wall will cross right over the area where Dumbo is currently located. There are also photos of the new Castle Wall construction in the photos linked above.



If you click the blue arrow behind "Berlioz" it will take you to that post with the photos and concept art.


----------



## lionking13

Is there any possibility that the mine coaster will be finished earlier then 2014 and open with the rest of the new fantasyland. Also, when will the ride start construction. Will it be before the rest of fantasyland is completed or will it start when some of fantasyland is open?


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Berlioz70 said:


> Fairies are going back to MK on July 28th!
> 
> Disney Parks Blog
> 
> Recognizing that there is interest in WHO those fairies are... rumors indicate that Tink, Vidia, Terrence, Rosetta and Fawn will be the regulars (only 3 at a time though), Iridessa will be hit and miss and Silvermist will be rare. This is how it was during their final days at ToonTown as well. Disney has not made an official announcement regarding the "who", I do not expect to hear one either.


I don't understand why they don't have _all_ characters frequently. Everyone has different tastes...


----------



## Berlioz70

lionking13 said:


> Is there any possibility that the mine coaster will be finished earlier then 2014 and open with the rest of the new fantasyland. Also, when will the ride start construction. Will it be before the rest of fantasyland is completed or will it start when some of fantasyland is open?



All good questions, but unfortunately no one knows (or at least no one is "officially" talking). All we know is listed below.

There's a lot of speculation earlier in this thread about whether or not the Mine Train will fit behind the wall, or if the wall will have to be moved again... and when that move would happen. Luckily there are enough pictures posted from different sites that we will know immediately once construction begins. Construction on the castle wall has begun, so that's a good sign!



Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> 
> *When will the new Fantasyland Expansion open?*
> 
> Good question! Disney originally announced that the new expansion would open in phases, with the first phase opening in 2012 and second in 2013.
> 
> The expansion is still targeted to open Fall 2012, but a phased opening is still expected. Storybook Circus is definately slated for 2012 (based on the posters); it's assumed Ariel and Belle areas will also be ready. The Dwarf Mine Train and Princess Fairytale Hall are still unknown. Posts later in this thread indicate a rumored opening of 2014 for the Mine Train, but Disney has not made any official announcements.
> 
> Perspective: Ariel and Belle areas started construction in Spring 2010, for an anticipated Fall 2012 opening. Construction has not begun on the Mine Train or the Princess Fairytale Hall.


----------



## mlittig

I will be so glad to have the fairies back at Magic Kingdom and have them indoors again


----------



## Berlioz70

TWO THINGS OF NOTE:

DUMBO ride updates!!!

LITTLE MERMAID ride updates from WDI!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:


> TWO THINGS OF NOTE:
> 
> DUMBO ride updates!!!
> 
> LITTLE MERMAID ride updates from WDI!!!



Thanks for this.  Good news that there'll always be a Dumbo operating.  Also glad to see that they're apparently keeping the "Barnstormer" name on the rethemed coaster--it's just more of a mouthful.


----------



## think-like-tink

Oohhhhh a Toy Story musical would be awesome


----------



## Invisable89

Berlioz70 said:


> TWO THINGS OF NOTE:
> 
> DUMBO ride updates!!!
> 
> LITTLE MERMAID ride updates from WDI!!!



I saw the Little Mermaid video earlier & i've got to say i am thoroughly impressed!  The ride queue looks pretty cool awell, better than Disneyland's version IMHO. 

Can't wait until it's all finished!


----------



## Invisable89

I've also just found a link to a website that has got detailed screen captures of what we can see in the above video from Disney Parks Blog: http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-imagineering-video-reveals-more.html


----------



## SoScary'09

What a ton of work. Can't wait to see Eric's castle all finished!


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks for this.  Good news that there'll always be a Dumbo operating.  Also glad to see that they're apparently keeping the "Barnstormer" name on the rethemed coaster--it's just more of a mouthful.


Great for Dumbo! I wasn't completely sure.


----------



## linzbear

MouseEarsForAll said:


> I don't understand why they don't have _all_ characters frequently. Everyone has different tastes...



Because they don't have the same pool of CMs to pull from.  Most of the characters that are played in all of WDW are white or fully costumed.  I imagine Silvermist is around all the time in Japan, though.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

linzbear said:


> Because they don't have the same pool of CMs to pull from.  Most of the characters that are played in all of WDW are white or fully costumed.  I imagine Silvermist is around all the time in Japan, though.


Oh...I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## miprender

Berlioz70 said:


> TWO THINGS OF NOTE:
> 
> DUMBO ride updates!!!
> 
> LITTLE MERMAID ride updates from WDI!!!



That is great news about Dumbo


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree! It's great to finally know the "Dumbo Plan!"


----------



## heatherbynum

Concept art revealed for Scuttles Scavenger Hunt.


----------



## Berlioz70

Fantastic! I added the image link to the first post!


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> That was what everyone thought... but I can assure you that the tents are staying! Not sure what the final reason was... but yes, they were technically intended to be temporary.
> 
> In other news... fairy rumors are flying around... apparently there will only be two available and will be similar to Epcot with Vidia and Rosetta as the regulars.



Personally, I think that all 7 fairies will resume regular rotations and that there'll be 3 fairies available at a time, like it was in the Toontown Hall of Fame.


----------



## lionking13

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/2/t-VLaeVtcfc

This guy Jeff has great videos and this is one of the recent ones of the fantasyland expansion


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thanks for posting that.    You know I really wish they'd finish up the roof on that little building with all the yellow.  I've been waiting for them to finish the roof on that for months, lol.


----------



## neatokimmo

chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks for posting that.    You know I really wish they'd finish up the roof on that little building with all the yellow.  I've been waiting for them to finish the roof on that for months, lol.



Georgia Pacific should really be giving Disney advertisement money. That concrete board has been up for months now with their logo on it lol


----------



## Berlioz70

Construction Update: New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom shaping up


----------



## chicagoshannon

neatokimmo said:


> Georgia Pacific should really be giving Disney advertisement money. That concrete board has been up for months now with their logo on it lol



lol.  Maybe that IS the reason they  haven't finished that off.  lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmm....  I was just thinking....


  Back when we were discussing the original expansion plans and Pixie Hallow in particular,    I remember that a lot of us didn't really like the the placement in particular,   with Tink being so far away from Peter Pan where it would've fit better in a "Neverland" sort of way.


Well....   Since they have demolished the old Skyway station (RIP),   What do you guys think the chance of them squeezing a Fairy M&G location in now around the new construction?     I know the plans I've heard include new restrooms and a new path to help reduce the bottleneck,      But nothing says they couldn't include a M&G area someplace in the area since "traditional" M&G's don't require a whole lot of room....beyond queueing space.


----------



## Berlioz70

More construction photos - great detail of Prince Eric's castle!


----------



## DisneyBabies

Can I just say how much I am loving all the construction photos.  I'm excited to see the progression from beginning to end.  And I really can't wait to see how the artist renderings translate in to the real "world".

One quick question though:  Has Disney given any indication of what kind of food will be served at Beast's Castle?  I know lunch is QS and dinner is TS, but will it be french, american, a little of both?


----------



## THE3jsmom

I am wondering if Disney is going to have an offical opening when everything is completed or just staggered openings. I love Beauty and Beast just second to Mickey and would love to be there for the Grand Opening of Beast's castle.


----------



## Invisable89

DisneyBabies said:


> Can I just say how much I am loving all the construction photos.  I'm excited to see the progression from beginning to end.  And I really can't wait to see how the artist renderings translate in to the real "world".
> 
> One quick question though:  Has Disney given any indication of what kind of food will be served at Beast's Castle?  I know lunch is QS and dinner is TS, but will it be french, american, a little of both?




Nope, absolutely nothing! I really want to know this too - we're just going to have to wait!


----------



## PrincessKara22

So this might be a stupid question but have they begun actually constructing the little mermaid ride itself- inside of the show building?


----------



## eyeshadow

I am so happy to hear about Dumbo! This is wonderful. I am so excited about this expansion. I am glad that the Barnstormer will be back as well. Now, I can't wait to hear more info on Snow White. I have heard that will be toward the final phase, but I am really excited about that too!


----------



## DCTooTall

PrincessKara22 said:


> So this might be a stupid question but have they begun actually constructing the little mermaid ride itself- inside of the show building?



It's been awhile,  But I THINK I recall seeing/hearing something about some of the interior work starting after they had finished enclosing/weatherproofing the building.


 Now,  I don't think anybody here has any hard information on the extent of the interior work at this stage.  (as in,   is it just at the point of installing electrical/plumbing/HVAC?    Installing the ride track?    or have show elements...if even just static set pieces... started their installation).


Since the attraction itself however is pretty much a duplicate of the California attraction,   We already know the show programming itself is completed and likely won't require any real "tweaking" once installed onsite.  I'd also say it's a fairly good bet that the audioanimatronics were constructed at the same time as the DCA ones,  and are currently sitting in storage somewhere waiting for the Florida show building to be ready for their installation.         This would pretty much mean that the actual time between the show element installation itself beginning and the ride being ready for operation would be relatively short.        

This doesn't mean however that the ride would actually be open,  since there could be additional work required in the queue or outside areas needed before it would be ready for the massive guest traffic........The least of which might even be just ensuring that there is a smooth guest traffic flow between the attraction and the rest of the park due to work still needing to be done w/ Belle's area, the Castle Wall,  or the Snow White Dwarf coaster.   It would almost be counter-productive if they opened the attraction and only had a small bottleneck between the teacups/Storyland Circus area and the Little Mermaid area in which to funnel the crowds in/out of the attraction.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Has anyone heard how long Ariel will remain at the Adventureland Veranda?

I heard that she is not being moved once the fairies come, and I can't help but think that the bridge area is going to become RIDICULOUSLY congested. Having Aloha Isle, the fairies, Ariel all in a matter of several feet, plus the Treehouse going down for refurb in September... 

Am I crazy to think it will become tight??


----------



## mm522

Ariel will most likely be at the Verandah until her new grotto opens. The fairies won't be a problem because they are going to be INSIDE the Adventureland Verandah while Ariel will still meet outside on the porch. Just like how when the Princesses were there until Town Square Theater opened. It should all work out just fine.


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

Berlioz70 said:


> Fantastic! I added the image link to the first post!



Thanks for continuing to update.  I love all the pics!


----------



## DanBoris

THE3jsmom said:


> I am wondering if Disney is going to have an offical opening when everything is completed or just staggered openings. I love Beauty and Beast just second to Mickey and would love to be there for the Grand Opening of Beast's castle.



I think a staggered opening is most likely. The Snow White Mine Ride was a late change in plans and has not even started construciton yet, so it's very likely to open much later then anything else. There are also indications that the Circus area may open before BATB and LM.


----------



## Kurby

Love seeing all the updates


----------



## andylcq

Subscribing to this thread.

I highly suspect they'll be moving the trees!


----------



## lionking13

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/3/_QLrzAAj3VU


----------



## Berlioz70

Fairy M&G info updated in the first post.

Tink is back at MK, meeting just outside the Adventureland Veranda (due to a delay in construction on the inside). She is currently meeting with Vidia and Rosetta (who alternate).


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

THE3jsmom said:


> I am wondering if Disney is going to have an offical opening when everything is completed or just staggered openings. I love Beauty and Beast just second to Mickey and would love to be there for the Grand Opening of Beast's castle.


I believe the estimated openings are

Storybook Circus (Dumboland)- summer/fall 2012
Little Mermaid- fall 2012
Beauty and the Beast area- fall 2012
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train- early 2014


----------



## Dalpal

Thank you everyone for all the great info on the new work.

We will be there in a couple of weeks... 

We will also be going again next Aug. and was hoping to have some of it opened by then, but its not looking like that will happen... Oh well, I am just so happy they are doing something to improve that area.. It has needed something for quite awhile! 
The plans look perfect! Cant wait to see it all done!

By the way if anyone is interested.. Please read my article. The link is in my sig!
Enjoy!

TTFN


----------



## liz4820

I wish they would give the race track a facelift. Make it more modern and incorporate Lighting Mcqueen. I also think Tinkerbell should be next to the Peter Pan ride right between Peter Pan and It's a small world. You know in the spot they use for the stroller parking, and last but not least. I's a little dissappointed about Mickey and Minnies house being taken down. My kids as well as myself loved going into the houses and opening the fridge or seeing the cake rise in the oven. I know they permanently live in Disneyland but I really think they should have left their houses up. After all it's all about the mouse.


----------



## Dalpal

liz4820 said:


> I wish they would give the race track a facelift. Make it more modern and incorporate Lighting Mcqueen. I also think Tinkerbell should be next to the Peter Pan ride right between Peter Pan and It's a small world. You know in the spot they use for the stroller parking, and last but not least. I's a little dissappointed about Mickey and Minnies house being taken down. My kids as well as myself loved going into the houses and opening the fridge or seeing the cake rise in the oven. I know they permanently live in Disneyland but I really think they should have left their houses up. After all it's all about the mouse.



I really love this idea!... I am surprised they didn't think of this, it would be the perfect time to do it along with everything else...especially with Cars 2 just coming out! and they really need more boy stuff!


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

liz4820 said:


> I wish they would give the race track a facelift. Make it more modern and incorporate Lighting Mcqueen. I also think Tinkerbell should be next to the Peter Pan ride right between Peter Pan and It's a small world. You know in the spot they use for the stroller parking, and last but not least. I's a little dissappointed about Mickey and Minnies house being taken down. My kids as well as myself loved going into the houses and opening the fridge or seeing the cake rise in the oven. I know they permanently live in Disneyland but I really think they should have left their houses up. After all it's all about the mouse.


The stroller parking in between Peter Pan and IASW has been demolished and will become restrooms (that may or may not be themed to Tangled).


----------



## lionking13

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD

a new video of the fantasyland expansion by jeff lange


----------



## chicagoshannon

wow they've really moved that wall forward.  It didn't seem that close to Dumbo back in June and it's not blocking part of Pinocchio Village Haus.

Still no roof on that little shack. lol


----------



## Berlioz70

New aerial photo - you can really see how the wall moved.


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> New aerial photo - you can really see how the wall moved.



OOoooooooo....

 It looks like they scooted the entire wall closer to the existing Fantasyland buildings.   You can also see a little round excavation area in front of mermaid which is surrounded by some red barriers,  as well as the excavation for the double dumbos.  

If I didn't know any better..... and am correct on my estimation of the scaling when compared to the concept art,  It looks like they may have enough room now to start putting Snow White's Dwarf coaster up.


----------



## bjakmom

Looks like the Dumbo ride may be another aerial hidden mickey
So exciting to see all the work - when we were there last week work was really buzzing right along over there.


----------



## ronnmel

DCTooTall said:


> OOoooooooo....
> 
> It looks like they scooted the entire wall closer to the existing Fantasyland buildings.   You can also see a little round excavation area in front of mermaid which is surrounded by some red barriers,  as well as the excavation for the double dumbos.
> 
> If I didn't know any better..... and am correct on my estimation of the scaling when compared to the concept art,  It looks like they may have enough room now to start putting Snow White's Dwarf coaster up.




I looked at an aerial view from a few months back and compared it to this one, and the wall doesn't seem to be any closer to Dumbo. 

I am really excited about all the progress they have made though!


----------



## Berlioz70

ronnmel said:


> I looked at an aerial view from a few months back and compared it to this one, and the wall doesn't seem to be any closer to Dumbo.



It didn't move at Dumbo - it moved behind Mad Tea Party. You can no longer pass behind the tea cups.


----------



## ronnmel

Berlioz70 said:


> It didn't move at Dumbo - it moved behind Mad Tea Party. You can no longer pass behind the tea cups.



Oh, ok. I couldn't see that part well because of all the trees.


----------



## Berlioz70

It's not very obvious in the picture, I just noticed it when I was there Saturday and noticed the whole backside of Mad Party was blocked off and they altered how you enter the queue.


----------



## always

Berlioz70 said:


> New aerial photo - you can really see how the wall moved.



Can anyone tell me where they are planning to build the mine roller coaster based on this picture?  There doesn't seem to be all that much room!


----------



## DCTooTall

always said:


> Can anyone tell me where they are planning to build the mine roller coaster based on this picture?  There doesn't seem to be all that much room!



I should be located approximate right behind where the wall is now,   between Pooh and the new Belle/Ariel areas.

  The scale is kind of difficult to gather due to the angle and distance,    but it looks like there will be plenty of room for the attraction.  (using some basic guesstimation by using one of the parked vans as a way to try and get some size estimates.)


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree - there's a lot more space there then it looks like. They can probably get the track and frame up, they may need to move the wall again for final touches and theming for the queue entrance?


----------



## cuchu2005

Berlioz70 said:


> New aerial photo - you can really see how the wall moved.



And one more thing.  Look at the Beast's castle. Now compare it to Cindy'ss Castle. Forced perspective is right there. It looks like a scale model. This angle kinda ruins the ilussion. Its awesome, though, that from the ground they make you think is a full scale castle.

Thanks for sharing.

Mx


----------



## Dalpal

Hey everyone,
I just wanted to let you know the next article in my series has been posted on Millivers Travels!
I think it turned out well. 
If youd like to read it go to:
http://milliverstravels.com/2011/08...esort-stays-codes-and-other-useful-park-tips/
Please leave a comment at the bottom of the article, that would be great!
Thanks, and I hope your weekend is coming along nicely! 

TTFN


----------



## 1tufgt

Dalpal said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just wanted to let you know the next article in my series has been posted on Millivers Travels!
> I think it turned out well.
> If youd like to read it go to:
> http://milliverstravels.com/2011/08...esort-stays-codes-and-other-useful-park-tips/
> Please leave a comment at the bottom of the article, that would be great!
> Thanks, and I hope your weekend is coming along nicely!
> 
> TTFN



Great write up.


----------



## Dalpal

1tufgt said:


> Great write up.



 Its a work in progress. There will be more in the near future!
Thanks for reading it!


----------



## Berlioz70

Magic Kingdom photos, including some of the expansion!


----------



## Tinkermom76

Berlioz70 said:


> Magic Kingdom photos, including some of the expansion!


 
Thanks! Those are great pictures!


----------



## ronnmel

always said:


> Can anyone tell me where they are planning to build the mine roller coaster based on this picture?  There doesn't seem to be all that much room!




Also another way to look at it would be to look at pictures of Barnstormer and Big Thunder Mountain from above, and see how much space those take compared to how much space there is behind the wall. The new Snow White coaster is suppose to be somewhere between the two.


The new area for the fairies is very well themed!


----------



## Berlioz70

Here are closer images of the wall behind Mad Tea Party






Here is the wall from the other side, which is now the Pooh meet and greet.


----------



## ronnmel

Thanks! It's fun to see pictures from a different perspective.


----------



## Qtips4Mick

Is Fantasyland open?


----------



## 1tufgt

Qtips4Mick said:


> Is Fantasyland open?



Yes


----------



## Qtips4Mick

1tufgt said:


> Yes



Thanks!


----------



## dennis99ss

ok

i didnt know about new fantasyland until i was there last week.  and, while i have gone through some of these pages i did notgo through all 60+ so forgive me if this has been answered 100 times.

From the pictures, it looks like new fantsayland will cut off old fantasyland with a permanent castle grounds wall.  is that correct.  and if so, why would old fantasyland, peter pan, iasm, pooh, snow white be left to be outside


----------



## chicagoshannon

yes it will cut it off.  I think it's supposed to distinguish the Cinderella area and the other princess area.  There will be the Cinderella area and then the Fantasyland Forest  where Belle and Ariel's attractions will be.

I don't really get why they need to do that but what can ya do.


----------



## joy13

So right now - can you still walk from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland?


----------



## Happy Elf

joy13 said:


> So right now - can you still walk from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland?



yes


----------



## nytimez

dennis99ss said:


> From the pictures, it looks like new fantsayland will cut off old fantasyland with a permanent castle grounds wall.  is that correct.  and if so, why would old fantasyland, peter pan, iasm, pooh, snow white be left to be outside



The current Fantasyland will be "inside" the castle walls -- the walls of Cinderella Castle -- while the rest will be out in "Fantasyland Forest." 



joy13 said:


> So right now - can you still walk from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland?



Yes. At least as of recently.


----------



## nemofans

What's all going on in Frontierland?


----------



## DCTooTall

dennis99ss said:


> ok
> 
> i didnt know about new fantasyland until i was there last week.  and, while i have gone through some of these pages i did notgo through all 60+ so forgive me if this has been answered 100 times.
> 
> From the pictures, it looks like new fantsayland will cut off old fantasyland with a permanent castle grounds wall.  is that correct.  and if so, why would old fantasyland, peter pan, iasm, pooh, snow white be left to be outside





chicagoshannon said:


> yes it will cut it off.  I think it's supposed to distinguish the Cinderella area and the other princess area.  There will be the Cinderella area and then the Fantasyland Forest  where Belle and Ariel's attractions will be.
> 
> I don't really get why they need to do that but what can ya do.




 The General idea is that the existing "Medieval Fair"  themeing of Fantasyland would be within the castle wall,   while the area's outside of the wall would be out in the forest/ extended area.    The wall should go from behind Pinocchio's Village Haus and the restrooms over to the general area the Seven Dwarfs Mine store currently is between Snow White and Pooh.

What you will end up with is the "classic Fantasyland" within the castle grounds,  including Peter Pan, Small World, and the new Banquet Hall M&G Location where Snow White is currently.

Outside the Wall you have the Forest,   which will include the reworked Pooh,  the Beauty and the Beast Village/Restaurant, the Little Mermaid Area,  and the new Seven Dwarfs Min Coaster.  

Then Beyond the Forest,   you have a clearing where the Storybook Circus has set up their show,  which will include the new Double Dumbo,  Casey Jr's Roundhouse,  and the Train station.



Based off all this,  I'm going to ASSUME that the Teacups may receive a least a little facelift at some point to help it better fit into the new story of Fantasyland.  I'm not even sure if they will have it as part of the Forest or the Circus.  (technically,   a bit of circus tent paint on the existing cover could be enough to fit it into the storybook circus area thematically.) 



Beyond the obvious in helping to create more of overall story within the new fantasyland layout,  as well as helping to create a boundary so that Beast's castle isn't "in Cindy's backyard"....  It also helps them avoid having to retheme the exteriors of the majority of the existing Fantasyland like they did with Pooh in order to have them "fit" within the overall experience.

(plus.... it may help give us back some nice shaded area's within the big open area directly behind the castle)


----------



## think-like-tink

The new pics were great. It does not look like the same place we saw one year ago.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DCTooTall said:


> The General idea is that the existing "Medieval Fair"  themeing of Fantasyland would be within the castle wall,   while the area's outside of the wall would be out in the forest/ extended area.    The wall should go from behind Pinocchio's Village Haus and the restrooms over to the general area the Seven Dwarfs Mine store currently is between Snow White and Pooh.
> 
> What you will end up with is the "classic Fantasyland" within the castle grounds,  including Peter Pan, Small World, and the new Banquet Hall M&G Location where Snow White is currently.
> 
> Outside the Wall you have the Forest,   which will include the reworked Pooh,  the Beauty and the Beast Village/Restaurant, the Little Mermaid Area,  and the new Seven Dwarfs Min Coaster.
> 
> Then Beyond the Forest,   you have a clearing where the Storybook Circus has set up their show,  which will include the new Double Dumbo,  Casey Jr's Roundhouse,  and the Train station.
> 
> 
> 
> Based off all this,  I'm going to ASSUME that the Teacups may receive a least a little facelift at some point to help it better fit into the new story of Fantasyland.  I'm not even sure if they will have it as part of the Forest or the Circus.  (technically,   a bit of circus tent paint on the existing cover could be enough to fit it into the storybook circus area thematically.)
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the obvious in helping to create more of overall story within the new fantasyland layout,  as well as helping to create a boundary so that Beast's castle isn't "in Cindy's backyard"....  It also helps them avoid having to retheme the exteriors of the majority of the existing Fantasyland like they did with Pooh in order to have them "fit" within the overall experience.
> 
> (plus.... it may help give us back some nice shaded area's within the big open area directly behind the castle)


This might be the best explanation I've seen of how/why they are reconfiguring the Fantasy Land area.  It really helps give a visual of the "story" behind the area.  Great post!


----------



## chicagoshannon

WI_DisneyFan said:


> This might be the best explanation I've seen of how/why they are reconfiguring the Fantasy Land area.  It really helps give a visual of the "story" behind the area.  Great post!



yes, thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

Here's a great video with some behind the scenes video of the expansion!

Disney Parks Blog


----------



## liz4820

Can anyone tell me who's castle or chateau is the one you see in front of (kind of) The Little Mermaid ride in the artist's drawing of the Fantasyland expansion. The Beast is all the way to the left, and a little in front of that I think is Belle's village butI can't figure out who's home that is. It's right by where the Seven Dwarf rollercoaster is going to be by.


----------



## Berlioz70

There are two little cottages in there, so I'm not sure which one you're asking about.

One belongs to Maurice, and will be the Belle meet and greet.

The other is the 7 dwarfs' cottage.

There's also a little french village, with Gaston's Tavern and Bonjour Gifts... see the first post for more photos.


----------



## liz4820

The one I'm talking about is kind of a pinkish with grayish roofing. It's too big to be a cottage. You think it's Gaston's? It looks a little far from the the whole B&B castle and village. 
photopost.wdwinfo.com/dis...blog/p64625-artist-27s-rendering-of.html


----------



## Nature Mom

liz4820 said:


> The one I'm talking about is kind of a pinkish with grayish roofing. It's too big to be a cottage. You think it's Gaston's? It looks a little far from the the whole B&B castle and village.
> photopost.wdwinfo.com/dis...blog/p64625-artist-27s-rendering-of.html



That's an awesome rendering. I have no idea what that building could be though. Snow White's castle? Cinderella's old home?  Whatever it is, I like it. I like the whole thing. Now _that_ is what I call a Fantasyland!


----------



## shamlax79

nemofans said:


> What's all going on in Frontierland?



Can anyone please explain the Frontierland refurb? My family and I will be going in May and I really hope that the only walls and scrim that is up is for the Fantasyland expansion. Do you think or know if this will be done by then?


----------



## crazycatlady

Great video! Thanks for posting!

I am curious about what is going on in Frontierland, also. Just minor cleaning of the exteriors like they did last year around this time on Main Street?


----------



## DCTooTall

liz4820 said:


> The one I'm talking about is kind of a pinkish with grayish roofing. It's too big to be a cottage. You think it's Gaston's? It looks a little far from the the whole B&B castle and village.
> photopost.wdwinfo.com/dis...blog/p64625-artist-27s-rendering-of.html




Ah!

  That's the ORIGINAL version of the Fantasyland expansion,   before they revised the plans into what we have now.


originally there was going to be the Pixie Hallow area,   as well as a dedicated Aurora meet and Greet and a Cinderella's Cottage Meet and Greet.

The Current revised version of the expansion had the following changes.

Pixie Hallow was removed and replaced w/ the Storybook Circus area (which gave the Double Dumbo a more cohesive surrounding area.)

The 2 Princess M&G's were removed and replaced with the 7 Dwarfs Coaster.

The Current Snow White attraction (which was originally not being touched) is now being removed and replaced with a more generic M&G location for all the Princesses w/o there own dedicated location themed as a Banquet Hall.   


So out of the original plans,   Ariel and Belle still get new dedicated M&G locations near their respective attractions,   but Cinderella and Aurora are moving into the Banquet Hall where they can be joined by Tiana, Rapunzel (once her current interactive M&G is retired), Snow White,  etc.


----------



## Berlioz70

liz4820 said:


> The one I'm talking about is kind of a pinkish with grayish roofing. It's too big to be a cottage. You think it's Gaston's? It looks a little far from the the whole B&B castle and village.
> photopost.wdwinfo.com/dis...blog/p64625-artist-27s-rendering-of.html



As DC said, that is an old drawing and no longer accurate. That pink building did belong to the Tremaine family before it was scrapped.

Here is the current sketch:



Berlioz70 said:


> *Plans:*
> 
> Updated Sketch, Jan. 18, 2011





shamlax79 said:


> Can anyone please explain the Frontierland refurb? My family and I will be going in May and I really hope that the only walls and scrim that is up is for the Fantasyland expansion. Do you think or know if this will be done by then?



Maybe I'm missing something - what Frontierland refurb? I was just there on Saturday and didn't notice anything...

Oh wait... the arcade it down, is that what you're thinking of? There are tons of rumors about the arcade. Here's an article to check out:

Mouse Planet


----------



## DisneyShamrock

Berlioz70 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something - what Frontierland refurb? I was just there on Saturday and didn't notice anything...
> 
> Oh wait... the arcade it down, is that what you're thinking of? There are tons of rumors about the arcade. Here's an article to check out:
> 
> Mouse Planet


Are they done with Pecos Bill refurb? Last time I saw photos, they still had all the screens up around it.


----------



## shamlax79

Berlioz70 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something - what Frontierland refurb? I was just there on Saturday and didn't notice anything...
> 
> Oh wait... the arcade it down, is that what you're thinking of? There are tons of rumors about the arcade.





DisneyShamrock said:


> Are they done with Pecos Bill refurb? Last time I saw photos, they still had all the screens up around it.



Yeah I'm mainly talking about the arcade, Peco Bills, and the passageway between Fronteirland and Adventureland. We went last year when Main St was covered in walls and scrim and would really like to not see that again


----------



## skater

Isn't the arcade down until the end of Sept.?  I'm glad they're making improvements, but I'm a little worried about everything looking so torn up.  I'm planning on mostly staying out of FL next month because it looks kind of ugly to me.  I hope Frontierland's not too ugly too.


----------



## Berlioz70

Based on another thread - quoting a mailer from Disney - Storybook is opening Fall 2012 (which we already knew), and Ariel and Belle will be opening AFTERWARDS. Now what we do not know is... if after means late fall, or 2013.

I will update the first post.


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> Based on another thread - quoting a mailer from Disney - Storybook is opening Fall 2012 (which we already knew), and Ariel and Belle will be opening AFTERWARDS. Now what we do not know is... if after means late fall, or 2013.
> 
> I will update the first post.



I could see/understand it.   Even though it looks like the 2 existing areas are well on their way to completion and could theoretically be completed and ready for opening by 2012,    It would make sense to keep the area unopened to allow them easy access to the as yet unstarted Dwarf Coaster.

Otherwise,  they'd end up severely hampering their ability to work on the coaster during the day because of an inability to move construction machinery and supplies into the coaster area while the park is open.


It also would make sense to open the fantasyland forest section all at the same time vs. in stages.  (or at least,   until primary construction of the coaster is done,   even if it's entrance is still closed off while they do the finishing work inside it)


----------



## jenseib

shamlax79 said:


> Can anyone please explain the Frontierland refurb? My family and I will be going in May and I really hope that the only walls and scrim that is up is for the Fantasyland expansion. Do you think or know if this will be done by then?



Fantasyland will not be finished by may


----------



## Berlioz70

As for Frontierland; unfortunatly, I do not think anyone has any idea about that area of the park. It's not being monitored as closely as Fantasyland and Disney does not typically make announcements regarding scrims, just closures.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Berlioz70 said:


> Here's a great video with some behind the scenes video of the expansion!
> 
> Disney Parks Blog



How's that for a fabulous video to tide me over for a couple of days untill I need another disney fix.  I loved seeing the construction from the other side of the wall.


----------



## squirrel

I found some photos on another website with some views I haven't seen before so I thought everyone might like them.  http://www.mousesteps.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=643&Itemid=65


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Berlioz70 said:


> Here's a great video with some behind the scenes video of the expansion!
> 
> Disney Parks Blog



Fantasyland is going to be awesome!


----------



## Berlioz70

Here are photos from WDWMagic - which always seems to get great angles!

Even more photos. Nothing really new to see, but the clouds in these images are pretty!


----------



## chicagoshannon

So are the bathrooms next to Pinocchio closed?


----------



## StitchSpawn

chicagoshannon said:


> So are the bathrooms next to Pinocchio closed?



no, they're open...well, they were last time I checked...I think everything "in" fantasyland is open...


----------



## andylcq

still think good thread, thank any some


----------



## disneywatcher

Is anything expected to be open in the Fantasy Land expansion in Aug of 2012?


----------



## lnh'smom

disneywatcher said:


> Is anything expected to be open in the Fantasy Land expansion in Aug of 2012?



I wondering too, except for Sept. I wish there was a timeline somewhere. Like this will be done this date, this will be done this date, etc.


----------



## chicagoshannon

StitchSpawn said:


> no, they're open...well, they were last time I checked...I think everything "in" fantasyland is open...



Thanks, I couldn't tell if there was an opening in the wall for the bathrooms or not.


----------



## MommytoaSweetie

lnh'smom said:


> I wondering too, except for Sept. I wish there was a timeline somewhere. Like this will be done this date, this will be done this date, etc.



I agree!  At least a general idea.  Not just this general "by 2013" junk... 

We've been doing WDW every year for the past few years, because we love it and it's awesome, but also because our kids are young and the vacations have been cheaper.    So we'd like to go again in Jan/Feb 2012, but if NOTHING is new and all we see is walls up with stuff we know is coming, that's kinda frustrating.  But, after that, we'll have two kids we have to pay full price for, so our trips will probably lessen.    So if we wait and do a trip in early 2013, we'd pay a bunch more, but will anything new then for sure be open?  Who really knows!  Frustrating.


----------



## mesaboy2

disneywatcher said:


> Is anything expected to be open in the Fantasy Land expansion in Aug of 2012?





lnh'smom said:


> I wondering too, except for Sept. I wish there was a timeline somewhere. Like this will be done this date, this will be done this date, etc.





MommytoaSweetie said:


> I agree!  At least a general idea.  Not just this general "by 2013" junk...
> 
> We've been doing WDW every year for the past few years, because we love it and it's awesome, but also because our kids are young and the vacations have been cheaper.    So we'd like to go again in Jan/Feb 2012, but if NOTHING is new and all we see is walls up with stuff we know is coming, that's kinda frustrating.  But, after that, we'll have two kids we have to pay full price for, so our trips will probably lessen.    So if we wait and do a trip in early 2013, we'd pay a bunch more, but will anything new then for sure be open?  Who really knows!  Frustrating.



Imagine the outcry from those who scheduled their trip around a scheduled date if and when that date was missed.  I completely understand why it is kept vague.  We'll get opening dates, but not until Disney is very confident they can meet them without schedule slips.


----------



## MommytoaSweetie

mesaboy2 said:


> Imagine the outcry from those who scheduled their trip around a scheduled date if and when that date was missed.  I completely understand why it is kept vague.  We'll get opening dates, but not until Disney is very confident they can meet them without schedule slips.



Yeah, I _know _that... it's just too logical for me.


----------



## Photobee

mesaboy2 said:


> Imagine the outcry from those who scheduled their trip around a scheduled date if and when that date was missed.  I completely understand why it is kept vague.  We'll get opening dates, but not until Disney is very confident they can meet them without schedule slips.



I can totally understand that!  We are planning a trip for Nov. 2012....with hopes and prayers that at least part of it will be open by than!  Otherwise, we might have to put it off for another couple months!


----------



## disneywatcher

We were originally planning for Nov 2012 but our school here doesn't excuse Family Vacations so we have to go in Aug before school starts back up again (unless we PCS to TX then we should be able to pull it off!).  When we were there in July we saw so much headway going on behind the walls (when we were on Dumbo) and I was getting so excited about all the new stuff to come!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Robo just posted this in another thread but I thought everyone here would like to see it too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg


----------



## 02AggieGirl

chicagoshannon said:


> Robo just posted this in another thread but I thought everyone here would like to see it too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg



Thank you so much for reposting this!  I love it!!


----------



## DisneyShamrock

chicagoshannon said:


> Robo just posted this in another thread but I thought everyone here would like to see it too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg



That looks really neat. I just hope they figure out how to keep it from swinging too much. I can just see a couple of rowdy kids trying to flip that cart.


----------



## 1tufgt

That looks awesome.  Can't wait till it's finished.

DisneyShamrock, I'm sure there are limits to how it will tilt, it might even be controlled by the ride itself and not actually free floating.


----------



## lisadisney2003

chicagoshannon said:


> Robo just posted this in another thread but I thought everyone here would like to see it too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg



OMG I LOVE it!  Can't wait!


----------



## Invisable89

Here's another video from D23 (the full pavilion walkthrough) which shows the Fantasyland Expansion Model in more detail around the 05:55 mark: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=65NZ41mQ2Qw

We get a good look at the 'Seven Dwarves Mine Train' ride layout! Looks amaaaaazing! But not sure whether the drops are uphill or downhill though?


----------



## EstherS

I have to agree that the Seven Dwarves Mine Train' ride layout looks amazing.


----------



## Berlioz70

Fantastic videos!!!

Disney Parks Blog posted a couple as well. There is a great simulation of the attraction.

Additionally - it was confirmed during the expo that Lumiere will be apart of "Enchanted Tales with Belle" as an audio animatronic.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I can't wait to ride the Mine Train.


----------



## PrincessKara22

I was hoping there would be more announcements and news around the Fantasyland expansion at D23! The mine coaster stuff is cool and I liked seeing the mini-work up but I was hoping for some big surprises!


----------



## Max Rebo

Invisable89 said:


> Here's another video from D23 (the full pavilion walkthrough) which shows the Fantasyland Expansion Model in more detail around the 05:55 mark: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=65NZ41mQ2Qw
> 
> We get a good look at the 'Seven Dwarves Mine Train' ride layout! Looks amaaaaazing! But not sure whether the drops are uphill or downhill though?



At about 7:12 and 7:18 you can seen what appears to be Little Mermaid-themed retail areas on the backside of the Snow White section (across from the entrance to the Little Mermaid ride). It makes sense, of course; it's just interesting to me because I don't remember seeing this in any of the earlier concept art.


----------



## Berlioz70

I see what you're talking about - but I do not think it'll be TLM retail.... but what it is I have no idea. Perhaps the mine train will go through it? No idea.

I read the 2014 mine train rumor on another site. That sounds pretty concrete now (of course, no announcement from Disney).

So it appears Storybook will open first in 2012, then Belle and TLM in late 2012, Princess Fairytale section in 2013 and Mine Train in 2014. I'll update the first post.

AGAIN - all dates are rumors, Disney has not announcenced anything beyond Fall 2012.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Hopefully everything will be complete by Nov. 2014.  That's when we plan to go after our April 2012 trip.  I wonder if the circus area will be open by April 2012.  I read somewhere yesterday that D23 they said "early" 2012 for that.  By the looks of it I wouldn't think so but who knows.  It would be great if the Great Goofini would be up and running by then.


----------



## DanBoris

I saw a post on another board from some who was chatting with an Imagineer at D23 about the expansion. She said the Mermaid would open around "Thanksgiving of 2012", and the mine train would be "early spring of 2014". These are consistent with what I have seen posted by other reliable insiders. 

So I think we will see the Circus area probably in late Spring 2012 and Beast opening with Mermaid around Thanksgiving 2010.

Dan


----------



## Berlioz70

Another thing to remember is that Dumbo is opening in two phases... so I wouldn't be surprised if the whole Circus area is opening in phases. One phase could be as early as spring - perhaps half of Dumbo?


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> Another thing to remember is that Dumbo is opening in two phases... so I wouldn't be surprised if the whole Circus area is opening in phases. One phase could be as early as spring - perhaps half of Dumbo?



I thought I remembered them saying Double Dumbo would be opening at one time,  and at that time they would close the old Dumbo attraction?

And considering there isn't much "new" going into the Circus area,  I'd almost expect it to all open around the same time.  (now soft openings... maybe in phases...).  Barnstormer is just getting a new overlay that won't take very long to complete,   Dumbo's queue is going up fast,  Casey Jr's play area isn't extremely complicated....  nor is the train station.    Beyond that,   some shops and M&G.    I really don't see many reason for them to have to open it in stages assuming Dumbo is completed.


----------



## Berlioz70

DCTooTall said:


> I thought I remembered them saying Double Dumbo would be opening at one time,  and at that time they would close the old Dumbo attraction?



There's an article listed in the first post with more Dumbo info.

They are going to open only half of Dumbo, then close the original to move it. Then they'll open the second half with the interactive queue.


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> There's an article listed in the first post with more Dumbo info.
> 
> They are going to open only half of Dumbo, then close the original to move it. Then they'll open the second half with the interactive queue.



Are you refering to this article?

http://www.****************.com/new...tasyland-expansion-work-disneys-magic-kingdom


  Considering all the FLE information out there,  i may be getting my rumors, speculation,  and actual hard information mixed up,    but I personally just don't see them only opening 1/2 of the Double Dumbo at first.

From this thread over in the Rumors forum, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2780660 ,  I'm of the same belief that some of the people there are....   They will open both dumbo's at once and then close the original dumbo.  I don't see them moving the existing dumbo simply because it doesn't completely make logistical sense.    They get a nice, clean,  pretty new area over in Storybook,    and immediate put up "refurb" walls in order to allow them to work on the 2nd spinner while the first is running.


That being said....   I may be completely wrong.  It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Max Rebo

Do you suppose there will be a brief period in which WDW actually has *3* Dumbos in operation?


----------



## DCTooTall

Max Rebo said:


> Do you suppose there will be a brief period in which WDW actually has *3* Dumbos in operation?



Doubt it.   I'd expect the walls to enclose the existing Dumbo the same day that the new ones open.   If nothing more,  so that they can start to dismantle it and bring in the Castle Wall.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dumbo moving has been confirmed, so it will open in two phases. Here is the article from the Sentinel, confirmed by a Disney spokesperson:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/di...etails-about-new-dumbo-ride-at-magic-kingdom/



> The move of the existing Dumbo will be coordinated with the opening of the new ride, so that at least one Dumbo will always be open


----------



## princesswendy720

Ugh I hope it's open sooner than Thanksgiving. We are getting married at Disney 11/4/12 and staying through the 11th..I can't really move this trip and I don't see us going down shortly after that


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> Dumbo moving has been confirmed, so it will open in two phases. Here is the article from the Sentinel, confirmed by a Disney spokesperson:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/di...etails-about-new-dumbo-ride-at-magic-kingdom/



ok.  i stand corrected.


----------



## DisneyTraveler18

DisneyShamrock said:


> That looks really neat. I just hope they figure out how to keep it from swinging too much. I can just see a couple of rowdy kids trying to flip that cart.



Its very simple to keep the cars from swinging too much.  Motion dampers can be mounted to the ride car to keep the car from swinging too much.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I wouldn't think it would take long at all to move Dumbo.  It's basically a carnival ride.  They put those things up over night.  Disney being Disney, I bet they could move that sucker over night!


----------



## t_catt11

Berlioz70 said:


> Dumbo moving has been confirmed, so it will open in two phases. Here is the article from the Sentinel, confirmed by a Disney spokesperson:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/di...etails-about-new-dumbo-ride-at-magic-kingdom/



I'm surprised that they don't just create them anew, rather than move the old one.   I'm predicting one that is in better shape (especially maintainence wise) than the other.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

At least it'll be clear which Dumbo is the original.  Personally, I'll always want to ride in the "original" Dumbo, as opposed to the mirror image Dumbo that may be out of Wonderland for all we know.


----------



## miprender

chicagoshannon said:


> Robo just posted this in another thread but I thought everyone here would like to see it too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg



 Thanks for the link.


----------



## PrncesKMW

I know these pale in comparison to the official Imagineering video that's been posted, but though I'd share with you folks my pics of the Fantasyland model at the Expo (because trust me - my friends and family do NOT care!) 

Here is a picture from what will be the "entry" to the new Fantasyland after you walk through Cinderella's Castle:





You can see the yellow roof of the Mine Train ride, a bit of Belle's village to the upper left, and Prince Eric's Castle (Little Mermaid Ride) at the top.

Here is a view if you were standing a bit farther to the right, where you can see Beast's Castle:






And here is a view of the entrance to the revamped Mickey's Toontown area:





It looks like there isn't much on the walk to Mickey's Toontown - as the Mine Train ride is smack in the middle of everything - looks like a bit of a walk around the outdoor portion of the mine train ride to get back there.

Here is another one where you can see the Dumbo rides - double your Dumbo fun (in truth, I can't stand this ride):





Here's a picture from the parks presentation of the audio-animatronic Lumiere.  I can't remember if he will be in the queue or at the actual character greeting area:





It's a bit blurry because the character was moving.  The motion looked exactly like Lumiere's fluid movements from the movie, though they did not play any sort of soundtrack with it.

Finally, here is a VERY blurry picture of Belle's character greeting:





I find the whole "Belle's Village" thing interesting - while there will be Belle's house for the character greeting, and a restaurant in Beast's castle, I believe Belle's Village may be all shopping?

The Imagineers were wonderful to talk to.  I can second the above posts by saying that they did confirm it will not be completely open until at least early 2014 - a woman said she would be going in 2013 and they said all of it would not be open yet.

Also, while they didn't specifically say it would be a "problem," they explained that if a large adult and a small child ride the mine train ride together there will be more rocking than if two more equally weighted people would ride.

With all that said, I can't wait to finally see the finished product, though 2014 is certainly a long wait!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thanks for posting that with the explanation.  I've bee waiting for some info from D23.    Looks like there are going to be a ton of trees.  I don't like that if appears you'll be able to see the back of the Dumbo building from the Indy car ride.  That doesn't look too appealing.


----------



## undertheseas

Thanks guys for all of the updates!  It's a double edge sword, that gives me time to save up for a big trip but then again it gives everyone else time too!


----------



## Plaid Princess

Berlioz70 said:


> *I heard that the train is closing so the track can be moved, is that true?*
> 
> No.
> 
> The train is not closing for Fantasyland, if it closes it is due to it's own refurbishment schedule. However, the Toontown train stop will be closed for the duration of the construction.



Which will be interesting considering that Toontown is where the train takes on water, so unless they move the tower, it will likely still stop there.



> *Since there is going to be construction during my visit, do I get a discount?*
> 
> No. Now you're just being ridiculous. Magic Kingdom has the highest number of attractions. Even with the construction, there are still more attractions at Magic Kingdom than any other park.



This made me laugh for about five minutes.


----------



## Berlioz70

Plaid Princess said:


> Which will be interesting considering that Toontown is where the train takes on water, so unless they move the tower, it will likely still stop there.



It does still physically stop for the water, Guests just cannot get on or off. The new train station is coming along very quickly!



Plaid Princess said:


> This made me laugh for about five minutes.



 There was a handful of threads where this was actually a question.


----------



## hookedonears

I’m sure this has been discussed herein, but I'm becoming a little concerned about the ride experience of the new dueling Dumbo's.  We enjoy seeing a large part of Fantasyland during the existing Dumbo ride.  The more I look at the artist’s renditions, it looks like the views for more than half of the ride are going to be obscured by the surrounded tents covering the ques.  Another view will be obscured by the view of the other Dumbo ride, and the last remaining portion will have trees obscuring the view.  Just like the Aladdin ride in Adventure land, there's very little to see, which makes this attraction not much more than a fair ride for us, which we skip.  Just getting concerned.


----------



## mom2rtk

hookedonears said:


> Im sure this has been discussed herein, but I'm becoming a little concerned about the ride experience of the new dueling Dumbo's.  We enjoy seeing a large part of Fantasyland during the existing Dumbo ride.  The more I look at the artists renditions, it looks like the views for more than half of the ride are going to be obscured by the surrounded tents covering the ques.  Another view will be obscured by the view of the other Dumbo ride, and the last remaining portion will have trees obscuring the view.  Just like the Aladdin ride in Adventure land, there's very little to see, which makes this attraction not much more than a fair ride for us, which we skip.  Just getting concerned.



I have contended from day one that the appeal of Dumbo was the view of Fantasyland, not the ride itself. After you can do the same "ride" in Adventureland and Animal Kingdom, or at your local fair. We'll try the new one of course, but I'm not sure it will remain on our "must do" list. And that's a shame. It was always one of one of our top favorites.


----------



## hookedonears

mom2rtk said:


> I have contended from day one that the appeal of Dumbo was the view of Fantasyland, not the ride itself. After you can do the same "ride" in Adventureland and Animal Kingdom, or at your local fair. We'll try the new one of course, but I'm not sure it will remain on our "must do" list. And that's a shame. It was always one of one of our top favorites.



Of course, we will try it as well, but just like you, the jury will be out until same.


----------



## DCTooTall

mom2rtk said:


> I have contended from day one that the appeal of Dumbo was the view of Fantasyland, not the ride itself. After you can do the same "ride" in Adventureland and Animal Kingdom, or at your local fair. We'll try the new one of course, but I'm not sure it will remain on our "must do" list. And that's a shame. It was always one of one of our top favorites.



Don't forget Tomorowland.   If it's a view you want,  I still think the Astro Orbiters have the best one.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline



> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline
> # Complete - Hundred Acre Wood facade for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> # Early 2012 - Half of Storybook Circus with double Dumbo, Great Goofini coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr.
> # Late 2012 - Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid ride, Be Our Guest restaurant, Beauty and the Beast village, Belle meet-and-greet, Castle wall
> # Early 2013 - Remaining half of Storybook Circus with Pete’s Silly Sideshow
> # Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train roller coaster


----------



## BebopBaloo

Berlioz70 said:


> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline





Thanks Berlioz!


----------



## lamb616

Berlioz70 said:


> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline



oh, It's like Christmas came early for me! I had been planning to go back to WDW in 2013 after a good portion of FL was done, but it kept creeping into my mind that I really don't want to wait that long, so I was starting to think that maybe we should just go in spring of 2012, and forget about any of FL being done.   But now it looks like some of it WILL be done! This pretty  much made up my mind for me!     Now I just have to convince DH.....


----------



## sandym718

Excited to know there is a POSSIBILITY we may get to see some of the new things next March.  Even though my kids are not thrill-lovers, Barnstormer was always a favorite and they missed it this year. They'd be thrilled to be able to ride the new incarnation.  Not going to get their hopes up yet, though!


----------



## EMHDad

just curious if somebody can quickly repost the most updated understanding of waht will be open in 2012 and a general idea (monthwise) when it might be open. I know nothing is set in stone yet. Thank you.


----------



## DanBoris

EMHDad said:


> just curious if somebody can quickly repost the most updated understanding of waht will be open in 2012 and a general idea (monthwise) when it might be open. I know nothing is set in stone yet. Thank you.



Best guess from the things I have read would be May/June for Dumbo and some other parts of the circus area, and close to Christmas for BatB and LM.

Dan


----------



## DanBoris

lamb616 said:


> oh, It's like Christmas came early for me! I had been planning to go back to WDW in 2013 after a good portion of FL was done, but it kept creeping into my mind that I really don't want to wait that long, so I was starting to think that maybe we should just go in spring of 2012, and forget about any of FL being done.   But now it looks like some of it WILL be done! This pretty  much made up my mind for me!     Now I just have to convince DH.....



Don't get to hung up on planning your trips around completion dates. There are not firm dates and with any kind of construction things can get delayed and open later (and sometime much later) then expected. 

Dan


----------



## chicagoshannon

I will be thrilled if the Great Goofini is open in mid April.  I think DS will be tall enough to ride it at that time.


----------



## lamb616

DanBoris said:


> Best guess from the things I have read would be May/June for Dumbo and some other parts of the circus area, and close to Christmas for BatB and LM.
> 
> Dan



from the newest info posted above, I would say earlier than that for Dumbo area.  They said "early 2012"...... I consider Jan-March to be 'early'.....


----------



## ronnmel

It's nice to see some sort of timeline!


----------



## Berlioz70

Only sort of related... but Gaston was out for M&Gs today!!


----------



## miprender

Berlioz70 said:


> Only sort of related... but Gaston was out for M&Gs today!!



 Is that because of the MNSSHP or does this mean he might become a regular meet & greet?


----------



## Berlioz70

At the moment just MNSSHP... but we can always hope!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Fabulous!  I really wish Disney would put more of the male characters out for consistent meet and greats.  DD loves the princes ect. too.


----------



## EMHDad

I am glad to hear dumbo will be up and running. We are going in the summer and theres really no flexability to or dates. Ds is 5 and we are going to sign him up for the y.e.s. program and get y.e.s. tickets. Can't afford not to, the tickets are about half price. However, we will need to go when the session is offered. Just glad to hear the new dumbo will be up and running for it, hopefully.


Just curious, is there going to be any downtime for dumbo, where there is no dumbo ride? its so iconic, that would be terrible.


----------



## Berlioz70

EMHDad said:


> Just curious, is there going to be any downtime for dumbo, where there is no dumbo ride? its so iconic, that would be terrible.



Here ya go - from the FAQ:



Berlioz70 said:


> *How long will Dumbo be closed?*
> 
> Disney has announced that at least one Dumbo will always be open. They will open the new Dumbo in the Storybook Circus, then close the one in Fantasyland to move. Then the old one will re-open in its new location, along with the new interactive queue.
> 
> Here is info regarding Dumbo and the construction


----------



## Invisable89

Here's two links to new Concept Art pics of the new Fantasyland! 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/a-tour-through-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


This link has a picture of "Bonjour Village Gifts":
http://************.com/archives/7913


----------



## Nature Mom

Invisable89 said:


> Here's two links to new Concept Art pics of the new Fantasyland!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/a-tour-through-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> 
> This link has a picture of "Bonjour Village Gifts":
> http://************.com/archives/7913




OMG...these look so great. I should just go ahead and buy DVC, I can see we are going to be visiting every time they get a new section open!


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Invisable89 said:


> Here's two links to new Concept Art pics of the new Fantasyland!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/a-tour-through-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> 
> This link has a picture of "Bonjour Village Gifts":
> http://************.com/archives/7913



Thanks! Gosh, Fantasyland will be AWESOME! Should've done this YEARS ago!


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Hey, look at this:





> Jennifer Fickley-Baker on September 1st, 2011 at 3:23 pm
> The new areas pictured here will begin to open in late 2012.





> Jennifer Fickley-Baker on September 2nd, 2011 at 2:45 pm
> I don’t have any specific dates yet. All that’s been released is “late 2012″



I thought it was EARLY 2012!


----------



## Invisable89

Invisable89 said:


> Here's two links to new Concept Art pics of the new Fantasyland!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/a-tour-through-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> 
> This link has a picture of "Bonjour Village Gifts":
> http://************.com/archives/7913






Nature Mom said:


> OMG...these look so great. I should just go ahead and buy DVC, I can see we are going to be visiting every time they get a new section open!






MouseEarsForAll said:


> Thanks! Gosh, Fantasyland will be AWESOME! Should've done this YEARS ago!



 




MouseEarsForAll said:


> I thought it was EARLY 2012!



I've read that it's all going to be opening in stages.
Early 2012 - Most of 'Storybook Circus' with Dumbo, Goofini, the new Train Station etc.
Late 2012 - The Little Mermaid Attraction, BatB area & the Castle wall.
Late 2013 - 'Seven Dwarves Mine Train Coaster'.

But i'm not exactly sure what they mean by 'early' & 'late' (March, October?), that's the irritating part.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Invisable89 said:


> I've read that it's all going to be opening in stages.
> Early 2012 - Most of 'Storybook Circus' with Dumbo, Goofini, the new Train Station etc.
> Late 2012 - The Little Mermaid Attraction, BatB area & the Castle wall.
> Late 2013 - 'Seven Dwarves Mine Train Coaster'.
> 
> But i'm not exactly sure what they mean by 'early' & 'late' (March, October?), that's the irritating part.


Thanks for answering!
Just let 'Early' mean March! We're not into all that princessy stuff...Just give me the Storybook Circus.


----------



## Invisable89

*Fingers crossed* .. & a bit of pixie dust! 

Hopefully we'll know more on official dates in the next coming months.


----------



## Berlioz70

The first post always has the most current timeline.

Currently-

New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline
# Complete - Hundred Acre Wood facade for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
# Early 2012 - Half of Storybook Circus with double Dumbo, Great Goofini coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr.
# Late 2012 - Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid ride, Be Our Guest restaurant, Beauty and the Beast village, Belle meet-and-greet, Castle wall
# Early 2013 - Remaining half of Storybook Circus with Pete’s Silly Sideshow
# Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train roller coaster


----------



## Invisable89

Berlioz70 said:


> The first post always has the most current timeline.
> 
> Currently-
> 
> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline
> # Complete - Hundred Acre Wood facade for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> # Early 2012 - Half of Storybook Circus with double Dumbo, Great Goofini coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr.
> # Late 2012 - Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid ride, Be Our Guest restaurant, Beauty and the Beast village, Belle meet-and-greet, Castle wall
> # Early 2013 - Remaining half of Storybook Circus with Petes Silly Sideshow
> # Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train roller coaster





That's basically the longer version of what i wrote.  Forgot to mention where i read it though. *silly me*


----------



## DisneyBabies

Berlioz70 said:


> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline



Now I just need to know how late in 2013 for the coaster.  We are going a the end of October for the kids' fall break from school and it'd be great if it was all ready.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Berlioz70 said:


> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline



Thanks for posting this ... nice to get some clarity

BTW - I noticed that it referred to the Story Book Circus section opening in "halves"  ... bit it seemed like everything other than Pete's Silly Sideshow was opening in the first "half" ...

Does that mean there will be a ton of stuff in Pete's Silly Sideshow comparable to the other "half" ... or was "half" used loosely?

Just curious as to what exactly is in Pete's Silly Sideshow


----------



## auprincess

what a nice surprise to open this thread (the number of pages has always scared me off, lol) and see that we might potentially get to see some of the new attractions on our next trip! We are going June 2012!


----------



## gometros

Invisable89 said:


> Here's two links to new Concept Art pics of the new Fantasyland!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/a-tour-through-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> 
> This link has a picture of "Bonjour Village Gifts":
> http://************.com/archives/7913



I don't know how I missed the name of the new restaurant, but how can they call something a 'pub' if there is no alcohol served in MK? What's a pub without BEER?


----------



## Invisable89

gometros said:


> I don't know how I missed the name of the new restaurant, but how can they call something a 'pub' if there is no alcohol served in MK? What's a pub without BEER?




I know, exactly!  I've always found it very odd.. 'Gaston's _Tavern_' do Disney actually know what 'Tavern' means? Lol. They're obviously going to copy WWOHP's 'Butterbear' idea & have their own 'beer' from what i can see in the Concept Art pic. 

Or maybe (hopefully) they'll change the name completely - it's been a very controversial topic on WDW forums, people are not impressed!


----------



## Colleen27

Invisable89 said:


> I know, exactly!  I've always found it very odd.. 'Gaston's _Tavern_' do Disney actually know what 'Tavern' means? Lol. They're obviously going to copy WWOHP's 'Butterbear' idea & have their own 'beer' from what i can see in the Concept Art pic.
> 
> Or maybe (hopefully) they'll change the name completely - it's been a very controversial topic on WDW forums, people are not impressed!



It is a silly controversy - there's already one tavern in the MK that doesn't serve beer, so why get worked up over the addition of a second?


----------



## Invisable89

Colleen27 said:


> It is a silly controversy - there's already one tavern in the MK that doesn't serve beer, so why get worked up over the addition of a second?



I know yeah, a bit over the top - i just think they could re-name it - 'Tavern' doesn't sound overally appropriate, it would makes things a bit easier. But then again most children wouldn't know what 'Tavern' means anyway.


----------



## mom2rtk

Invisable89 said:


> I know yeah, a bit over the top - i just think they could re-name it - 'Tavern' doesn't sound overally appropriate, it would makes things a bit easier. But then again most children wouldn't know what 'Tavern' means anyway.



The most recent artwork Disney released showed  dad carrying a foaming drink, so I wondered..... until I saw the child in the drawing drinking said foamy drink!


----------



## ConnieB

mom2rtk said:


> the most recent artwork disney released showed  dad carrying a foaming drink, so i wondered..... Until i saw the child in the drawing drinking said foamy drink!



root beer!


----------



## ConnieB

Colleen27 said:


> It is a silly controversy - there's already one tavern in the MK that doesn't serve beer, so why get worked up over the addition of a second?



Plus, the definition of Tavern isn't ONLY about alcohol:  

tav·ern   /ˈtævərn/  noun 
1. a place where liquors are sold to be consumed on the premises. 
2. *a public house for travelers and others; inn. *

Now...if they did change things and actually start serving alcohol, then I think I would get upset.  I don't object to alcohol personally, but somehow it just seems wrong at MK.   

And I've never heard of a child questioning what Libery Tree TAVERN means....or of an adult asking for a beer at LTT and being upset that they couldn't have one!  

Of course, maybe some of those getting worked up are upset because it WON'T be selling beer.   Those folks should just hop on over to EPCOT and head for Germany or UK's pub or Mexico...or so on.........there's lots of places to find beer there.


----------



## Berlioz70

Max Rebo said:


> At about 7:12 and 7:18 you can seen what appears to be Little Mermaid-themed retail areas on the backside of the Snow White section (across from the entrance to the Little Mermaid ride). It makes sense, of course; it's just interesting to me because I don't remember seeing this in any of the earlier concept art.



Someone told me they are restrooms; which does makes sense.



TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - I noticed that it referred to the Story Book Circus section opening in "halves"  ... bit it seemed like everything other than Pete's Silly Sideshow was opening in the first "half" ...



It's actually opening more in "phases" rather than halves, that timeline is a little abridged. First they'll open half of Dumbo, then the whole Dumbo w/queue, then the Sideshow. That's at least three different dates.

The Sideshow is a new Meet and Greet location - the Imagineer mentioned Donald, but we do not know who else will be included in there. I assume the Merch shop (Big Top) will open with the Sideshow since they're connected.



ConnieB said:


> And I've never heard of a child questioning what Libery Tree TAVERN means....or of an adult asking for a beer at LTT and being upset that they couldn't have one!



Don't forget Tortuga Tavern that sits in Adventureland. We're already at 2 Taverns now, and Gaston's will add a third. I also expect a new non-alcoholic as PP mentioned.


----------



## gometros

Colleen27 said:


> It is a silly controversy - there's already one tavern in the MK that doesn't serve beer, so why get worked up over the addition of a second?



Agreed. People on DIS do tend to get worked up about the most innocent things.  Besides, as Coleen posts above, a tavern is more than than just a place to get drinks. Pub, however, projects a more specific image. Pubs (short for public house) are social places based on the sale and consumption of alcoholic beverages. I know it's silly, but when I belly up to the bar, I don't want the barkeep serving me a Shirley Temple


----------



## JoshuaShaw

It's called Gaston's Tavern not because of what they sell or don't sell, but because it's being lifted straight from the movie.  Are people going to next start complaining because the Storybook Circus isn't a real circus or because the Haunted Mansion isn't actually haunted? 

"Space Mountain?! I don't think Disney knows the definition of a mountain!"

It's an ILLUSION, you know, like the rest of the park.


----------



## Invisable89

I'm completely aware that 'tavern' doesn't just mean alcohol i was just simply taking a dig out of people who _are_ making a big fuss over the name on other forums.  & like another poster said we do have other 'taverns' in the MK - but i don't know whether i'd like a third but i know that's what it's called in the film so Disney are obviously going to stay true to that.


----------



## chicagoshannon

It's been a while since we've had an updated video.  I hope we get one soon!


----------



## Invisable89

chicagoshannon said:


> It's been a while since we've had an updated video.  I hope we get one soon!




This is the newest one i could find:

*Construction Update.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y2SN-L5hzA

But there's been hardly any noticeable progression in the past month or so.


----------



## lionking13

I believe the reason why it doesnt look like there has been a lot of work done is probably due to the fact that are working on more of the interior of the buildings, rather than the exterior. Now i possibly could be wrong since I am just going by my gut feeling. You can see a lot of progress being made in the new stroybook circuis area with the dumbo ride and the train station. 

Also in this video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y2SN-L5hzA  , at about the 1:35 mark you can see a structure starting to be built, just right behind the wall. I hope this is the seven dwarfs mine train coaster. Could someone please tell me if my hunch is right or wrong, I would appreciate it


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm just wondering,  based off the concept art of the inside of Gaston's Tavern,  and Bonjour Gifts....

  Are the CM costumes going to be highlighting certain...um...  attributes....  That i seem to recall were quite predominately showcased in the outfits worn in the movie?


    Thinking the B&tB area may just become my new favorite section of the MK.


----------



## DanBoris

lionking13 said:


> Also in this video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y2SN-L5hzA  , at about the 1:35 mark you can see a structure starting to be built, just right behind the wall. I hope this is the seven dwarfs mine train coaster. Could someone please tell me if my hunch is right or wrong, I would appreciate it



I looks to far over to the BatB side to be directly related to the mine ride. Based on it's appearance and position it's possible that it is an extension of the utilidors. The area it is in is just a walkway in the concept art and models which would be a sensible place to bury a utilidor. 

Dan


----------



## jkpmac

Just out of curiosity that little fenced in area in the video by Pinnochio's Village House, that you can see some cement bricks in.  Whats the plan for that area or is it just construction storage?


----------



## Berlioz70

The area near Pinocchio and Dumbo, with the scrim around it, is the new Castle Wall.


----------



## shdwstrm

Hey all!

I just got back from Disney World late on Wed night.

On my last day, my friend and I headed back to the Magic Kingdom and decided to have a birds eye view of the expansion so we hopped on Dumbo and went for a fly around.

Here's my video of it.  Sorry for the extreme zoom at the beginning and the shakiness at the end
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eeA5CshQHQ

enjoy!


----------



## Berlioz70

New photos from theDisneyblog.com


----------



## harleyquinn

I'm sure this has been addressed here, but I just read the first post.  When it's said that Country Bears is being "refurbished" into a new shop, does that mean that they are getting rid of the show completely?  And if so, any idea when it will close?

Thanks so much!


----------



## BebopBaloo

harleyquinn said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed here, but I just read the first post.  When it's said that Country Bears is being "refurbished" into a new shop, does that mean that they are getting rid of the show completely?  And if so, any idea when it will close?
> 
> Thanks so much!




You scared me. What the first post says is being turned into a shop is something that was previously a shop - County Bounty - in Toon Town - which is now going to be Storybook Circus.

Were you trying to scare us?


----------



## kadesha

Hi!  I've been out of the Disney loop for a while now since I haven't had a trip planned.  I am looking for some kind of timeline for the new fantasyland opening.  I've heard that half will open in 2012 and the rest in 2013.  I am planning a May 2012 trip.  Does anyone know where progress will be at that point?


----------



## 1tufgt

kadesha said:


> Hi!  I've been out of the Disney loop for a while now since I haven't had a trip planned.  I am looking for some kind of timeline for the new fantasyland opening.  I've heard that half will open in 2012 and the rest in 2013.  I am planning a May 2012 trip.  Does anyone know where progress will be at that point?



Already completed - The outside Hundred Acre Wood facade and interactive queue line for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh

Early 2012 - Great Goofini roller coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr., and Half of the Storybook Circus along with the dualing Dumbo attraction

Late 2012 - Be Our Guest restaurant, Belle Meet-and-Greet, Beauty and the Beast Village, Under the Sea: Journey of the Little Mermaid, and the Cinderella Castle wall

Early 2013 - The second half of Storybook Circus and Pete's Silly Sideshow

Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train


----------



## harleyquinn

BebopBaloo said:


> You scared me. What the first post says is being turned into a shop is something that was previously a shop - County Bounty - in Toon Town - which is now going to be Storybook Circus.
> 
> Were you trying to scare us?



lol!!  No I just can't read!!  I just totally thought it said Country Bears.

Thank you!!

(I kept wondering how the expansion made it all the way over to CB!)


----------



## BebopBaloo

harleyquinn said:


> lol!!  No I just can't read!!  I just totally thought it said Country Bears.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> (I kept wondering how the expansion made it all the way over to CB!)




haha No worries! It happens to everyone!


----------



## Berlioz70

I think it's more than safe to say that construction has begun on the seven dwarfs mine train!

NEW PHOTOS!


----------



## 1tufgt

Berlioz70 said:


> I think it's more than safe to say that construction has begun on the seven dwarfs mine train!
> 
> NEW PHOTOS!



Looks more like them working on the castle walls than the mine train.


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> I think it's more than safe to say that construction has begun on the seven dwarfs mine train!
> 
> NEW PHOTOS!





1tufgt said:


> Looks more like them working on the castle walls than the mine train.




Looking at those pics,   it's really hard to say if the construction is for the mine train.   There is the big ditch,  but that looks more like it's either for a possible extention of the utilidors....  or more likely for the water feature/river in the plans for the expansion.    The mine train would be to the right of that ditch,   more in front of Little Mermaid.


The stuff to the left of the ditch,   I have to agree are either work for the Castle Walls,    or maybe more work for the water feature/bridges.


----------



## 1tufgt

New video inside the little mermaid attraction.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjSbyAhsBmM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rlahansler

1tufgt said:


> Already completed - The outside Hundred Acre Wood facade and interactive queue line for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> 
> Early 2012 - Great Goofini roller coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr., and Half of the Storybook Circus along with the dualing Dumbo attraction
> 
> Late 2012 - Be Our Guest restaurant, Belle Meet-and-Greet, Beauty and the Beast Village, Under the Sea: Journey of the Little Mermaid, and the Cinderella Castle wall
> 
> Early 2013 - The second half of Storybook Circus and Pete's Silly Sideshow
> 
> Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train



Good to know.  Hoping to go back in 2013 and anxious to see how it all looks.  Did not see much this past March, all behind a wall.


----------



## Berlioz70

Three pages of new pictures:

MouseSteps


----------



## AshleeH

This is what I love about Disney - I feel like a kid anticipating the new Fantasyland! I have such wonderful memories of the (new) princess movies as a child (Little Mermaid came out in theaters when I was 7 and it and Beauty and the Beast are two of my favorite childhood memories of watching them with my dad for the first time in the theater) and I can't wait to plan a trip when everything is open! Maybe when that trip comes along, I'll have a little DD to share it with - my DS's are amazing and they enjoy seeing the princesses but they just don't _get it_ when mommy gets so excited to see Ariel and have my picture taken with her .

On another note - I knew they were building a Beauty and the Beast castle, but this is the first I've heard about Prince Eric's - does anyone know if these castles are going to have an attraction/shop inside of them (is the B&B castle the Be Our Guest Restaurant)? I tried doing a search for the answer, but so many links popped up that I thought it might be easier to ask .


----------



## Berlioz70

The Belle area will have the Bonjour! Village Gifts Merchandise shop (located near Gastons Tavern in the French village). The Little Mermaid will not have a merchandise shop (at least, not one that's been announced or shown).


----------



## AshleeH

Thanks for responding! I was actually wondering if the new castles are just there for decoration or if they have something inside them .


----------



## Berlioz70

Ohh oops, forgot to finish my answer.

The Beast's castle will have a new Table Service Restaurant.

Eric's castle is the facade to the new Little Mermaid Attraction.

Check out the first post for up to date information on the plans and construction progress.


----------



## AshleeH

Thank you! 

Is it 2013 yet?


----------



## Berlioz70

New Photos from Contemporary Resort


----------



## robinbutterfly

Berlioz70 said:


> New Photos from Contemporary Resort



Wow!


----------



## Zuzu03

Great photos, Berlioz! It's really looking good!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Some FANTASTIC photos!


----------



## jade1

Berlioz70 said:


> Some FANTASTIC photos!



That video was great-really needed it after today.


----------



## DanBoris

New aerial pictures:

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/09/29/work-in-progress-an-aerial-view-of-fantasyland-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom-fall-2011/

Some pretty conclusive evidence in these pictures that they have started work on the mine ride!.

Dan


----------



## Sydnerella

1tufgt said:


> Already completed - The outside Hundred Acre Wood facade and interactive queue line for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> 
> Early 2012 - Great Goofini roller coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr., and Half of the Storybook Circus along with the dualing Dumbo attraction
> 
> Late 2012 - Be Our Guest restaurant, Belle Meet-and-Greet, Beauty and the Beast Village, Under the Sea: Journey of the Little Mermaid, and the Cinderella Castle wall
> 
> Early 2013 - The second half of Storybook Circus and Pete's Silly Sideshow
> 
> Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train



So when it says certain things will be complete does this mean open to the public??? 

If so we may be able to hit some new stuff on our Spring Break trip 

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Berlioz70

Great Pictures Dan!!



Sydnerella said:


> So when it says certain things will be complete does this mean open to the public???



Correct.


----------



## ronnmel

DanBoris said:


> New aerial pictures:
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/09/29/work-in-progress-an-aerial-view-of-fantasyland-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom-fall-2011/
> 
> Some pretty conclusive evidence in these pictures that they have started work on the mine ride!.
> 
> Dan



Wow! Those pictures are awesome. Very exciting!!


----------



## 1tufgt

Love the overhead shots.


----------



## Mousemommy1

I'm sooooo excited for this expansion - the ride concepts look great!   We'll get in one more visit July 2012 before taking a "break" until Feb 2014, so we can be sure that the expansion is complete. I can't wait!!!


----------



## lionking13

New photos as of today. Take a look and tell us how much progress you think has been made:

http://damouse.com/2011/10/01/new-fantasyland-storybook-circus-60-photo-update/


----------



## erikawolf2004

Berlioz70 said:


> Some FANTASTIC photos!





DanBoris said:


> New aerial pictures:
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/09/29/work-in-progress-an-aerial-view-of-fantasyland-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom-fall-2011/
> 
> Some pretty conclusive evidence in these pictures that they have started work on the mine ride!.
> 
> Dan



Love to see all the progress!



lionking13 said:


> New photos as of today. Take a look and tell us how much progress you think has been made:
> 
> http://damouse.com/2011/10/01/new-fantasyland-storybook-circus-60-photo-update/


----------



## AliceinMaryland

It just dawned on me when looking at the pics, either it doesn't look like or I can't tell, are they not putting in the cm underground corridors that are in the rest of the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

I don't think they are expanding the Utilidors into the new area.  One of the videos on this thread has an imagineer talking about how one of the huge benefits of building in an area that wasn't over the Utilidors was being able to establish more greenery.


----------



## photoscott




----------



## nytimez

awesome photos!


----------



## wspsatisfied

Can't wait to show my girls the expansion pictures!

We've be "riding" the DisneyLand version of the Little Mermaid on YouTube.  They love it!!

Next vacation will be winter 2013...hopefully most will be open.


----------



## Berlioz70

Interesting video...

Interview with Fantasyland Expansion Art Director


----------



## jkpmac

Thanks for the great picturse Damouse and Scott!!!!


----------



## RaphaelDeVarona

jkpmac said:


> Thanks for the great picturse Damouse and Scott!!!!



Your very welcome! Nothing like construction photos to help pass the time until we get to enjoy the finished Disney magic.


----------



## Berlioz70

I added the Disney Fantasyland Time Lapse video to the first post!


----------



## DCTooTall

AliceinMaryland said:


> It just dawned on me when looking at the pics, either it doesn't look like or I can't tell, are they not putting in the cm underground corridors that are in the rest of the Magic Kingdom?





ChildAtHeart82 said:


> I don't think they are expanding the Utilidors into the new area.  One of the videos on this thread has an imagineer talking about how one of the huge benefits of building in an area that wasn't over the Utilidors was being able to establish more greenery.




I think it also helps that these new areas are all on the outskirts of the park (meaning,  no guest areas on the backside),  and one of the primary Utilidor system entrances is next to the expansion area.    This means that CM's will still have the backstage access to the areas/attractions that allow them to remain outside of the guest view....which was one of the primary reasons for the utilidor system to begin with.


----------



## Berlioz70

Thanks to Stitch Kingdom, we've got some more concrete dates... I've updated the first post!

Dumbo is closing January 9, 2012
Dumbo is reopening (in the new Storybook Circus) February 18,2012
As reported on Stitch Kingdom


----------



## neatokimmo

Berlioz70 said:


> Thanks to Stitch Kingdom, we've got some more concrete dates... I've updated the first post!
> 
> Dumbo is closing January 9, 2012
> Dumbo is reopening (in the new Storybook Circus) February 18,2012
> As reported on Stitch Kingdom



CRAP!

That is when we are going to be there. Who wants to tell the 2 5yr olds on their birthday trip that dumbo is closed? (not me! lol)


----------



## DisneyShamrock

neatokimmo said:


> CRAP!
> 
> That is when we are going to be there. Who wants to tell the 2 5yr olds on their birthday trip that dumbo is closed? (not me! lol)



They might be upset now, but I think that's a perfect reason to go back again . . .  . . . good luck with the kids!


----------



## Colleen27

neatokimmo said:


> CRAP!
> 
> That is when we are going to be there. Who wants to tell the 2 5yr olds on their birthday trip that dumbo is closed? (not me! lol)



Ugh, I feel your pain. That's my 3yo's favorite ride and we just rescheduled from Nov to Jan... I'm not looking forward to explaining that the ride she's talked non-stop about since March isn't going to be open.


----------



## Colleen27

Something just crossed my mind about the Dumbo closure... Didn't Disney announce at some point that the new one was slated to open before the old closes for the move? I wonder if this rehab means they've changed that element of the plan?


----------



## shan23877

This may be a stupid question, but what exactly does it mean when it says that Little Mermaid will be an e-ticket attraction?  Additional ticket, FP, or what?  Thanks!  I'm hoping that "late" 2012 might include summer, hoping to get DH to agree to go back next year, but he wants to wait until expansion is finished!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shan23877 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what exactly does it mean when it says that Little Mermaid will be an e-ticket attraction?  Additional ticket, FP, or what?  Thanks!  I'm hoping that "late" 2012 might include summer, hoping to get DH to agree to go back next year, but he wants to wait until expansion is finished!



"e-ticket" Just means "major" attraction

back in the day you used to have to buy individual tickets for the rides in Disney world and they were rated 'A' through 'E' with E being for the biggest, most elaborate ride.

So something like Space Mountain or Splash Mountain would be an 'E-ticket' while the tea cups would be a 'b-ticket' or something

The only term that stuck was 'E-ticket' meaning a major, major attraction, not just a little ride


----------



## Berlioz70

Colleen27 said:


> Something just crossed my mind about the Dumbo closure... Didn't Disney announce at some point that the new one was slated to open before the old closes for the move? I wonder if this rehab means they've changed that element of the plan?



Yes they did - in an unofficial capacity. Orlando Sentinel announced it after talking with "Disney Officials." I was wondering the same thing. You can still see the article in the FAQ on the first post.


----------



## photoscott

Because the Storybook Circus area is on the perimeter of the new construction area, and closest to the existing pathways around Fantasyland - I'd guess it won't be a big deal to finish the walkways there first, add a barricade, and open the new half of the Dumbo ride.

Currently, the basic structure of the "Circus" area is pretty much done - and they're working hard on getting the ride areas/infrastructure done. Having it somewhat ready in 3-4 months isn't so much fantasy in Fantasyland 

This is just a couple of days old:


----------



## 1tufgt

photoscott said:


> Because the Storybook Circus area is on the perimeter of the new construction area, and closest to the existing pathways around Fantasyland - I'd guess it won't be a big deal to finish the walkways there first, add a barricade, and open the new half of the Dumbo ride.
> 
> Currently, the basic structure of the "Circus" area is pretty much done - and they're working hard on getting the ride areas/infrastructure done. Having it somewhat ready in 3-4 months isn't so much fantasy in Fantasyland
> 
> This is just a couple of days old:



I agree, that since the base is done for 1 of the dumbo's disney could be ready to install the new dumbo ride and up and going before the old one is moved.  Sounds like they want to cover themselves if it doesn't go as planned.

So you could possibly see the walkway to story book circus done and half of dumbo done and the other half walled off which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## magpomom

So with the announcement that Dumbo will be closed beginning Jan 9 mean there is a shot at all that the new second Dumbo ride will be open at some point during the original Dumbo's closure?

And what are the chances that the rethemed Barnstormer will be open in January? A girl can dream, right?


----------



## mickeystoontown

Just saw this on Facebook: http://************.com/archives/8052


----------



## AliceinMaryland

According to that article, now The Barnstormer is keeping it's name and changing theme???  And it's Fantasyland Train Station and not Storybook Circus Station now???  I feel like I'm ready something from the onion, or maybe I'm just not keeping up with this as well as I thought I was LOL.


----------



## mistydoodles

Does anyone have a timeline when each part of the Fantasyland expansion is to be complete? We are considering a trip for Fall 2012 and I know that everything won't be completed by then so I am also thinking that I want to go back once everything is done.


----------



## arbolita

mistydoodles said:


> Does anyone have a timeline when each part of the Fantasyland expansion is to be complete? We are considering a trip for Fall 2012 and I know that everything won't be completed by then so I am also thinking that I want to go back once everything is done.




Here is the current projected openings:


> New Fantasyland expansion opening timeline
> # Complete - Hundred Acre Wood facade for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> # Early 2012 - Half of Storybook Circus with double Dumbo, Great Goofini coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr.
> # Late 2012 - Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid ride, Be Our Guest restaurant, Beauty and the Beast village, Belle meet-and-greet, Castle wall
> # Early 2013 - Remaining half of Storybook Circus with Petes Silly Sideshow
> # Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train roller coaster


----------



## DanBoris

AliceinMaryland said:


> According to that article, now The Barnstormer is keeping it's name and changing theme???  And it's Fantasyland Train Station and not Storybook Circus Station now???  I feel like I'm ready something from the onion, or maybe I'm just not keeping up with this as well as I thought I was LOL.



The comments about the name change are not part of the original press release, they were added by the person posting it at that site. It's possible that they just chose to use the old names so it wouldn't confuse people. I could somewhat understand keeping the train station name, but keeping the name Barnstormer doesnt make sense.


----------



## neatokimmo

I am not keeping up well either.

So late Jan, the old Dumbo will shut down.....but it looks like the new one will be operational as they dismantle the old one for the move?


----------



## AliceinMaryland

DanBoris said:


> keeping the name Barnstormer doesnt make sense.



I agree!  What does a barnstormer have to do with a circus


----------



## lionking13

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/2/uqSU7iYhzCg

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/1/HzCObmQHNhs

Some new videos of fantasyland


----------



## jkpmac

AliceinMaryland said:


> I agree!  What does a barnstormer have to do with a circus



Barnstormers used to be a big part of the circus in the 1920, 30's, 40's and maybe even 50's.  These were pilots who cropped dusted most of the time...hence the Barnstormer name, but at slow times would follow the circus circuit and offer rides to patrons.  I think you can find examples of them in the movies Pearl harbour, and the Divine Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood.


----------



## robinbutterfly

arbolita said:


> Here is the current projected openings:



I don't get why it takes so long for things to be completed and open.


----------



## 1tufgt

robinbutterfly said:


> I don't get why it takes so long for things to be completed and open.



It's usually the testing process that takes the longest of any build.  Also Disney likes perfection in the details.


----------



## DanBoris

robinbutterfly said:


> I don't get why it takes so long for things to be completed and open.



Buidling attractions like this is not like building a house or other "normal" construction. When a contractor builds a house, they have likely already built hundrends or thousands of houses just like it, so they have the process down to a science. Attractions like this are unique so each one presents a unique set of challenges that might not have been encountered before. 

Dan


----------



## DanBoris

neatokimmo said:


> I am not keeping up well either.
> 
> So late Jan, the old Dumbo will shut down.....but it looks like the new one will be operational as they dismantle the old one for the move?



The calendar on the offical Disney World web site says that Dumbo will be closed from Monday, January 09 - Friday, February 17. It is preseumed that the old one will close on the 9th, and the new one will be open by the 17th. 

Dan


----------



## DCTooTall

robinbutterfly said:


> I don't get why it takes so long for things to be completed and open.



Besides the reasons mentioned by others,   another thing to consider in the delay in opening the Little Mermaid area and the Beauty and the Beast area is the construction access to the new Snow White Coaster.

Even if the Beauty and the Beast Building and Little Mermaid building are "Guest Ready",  They may choose to keep them closed a bit longer to allow them to park a crane between them and the Snow White Coaster while they do the steel work needed for that attraction.    In the completed plans,  there is not a ton of empty space which could accommodate the needed construction vehicles and/or supplies for the initial coaster structure.  

Besides leading to a potential "bad show",  there is also a safety factor if you figure they'd need some clearance when swinging steel girders and pre-forms into place for the new building.    So ultimately,   it makes perfect sense to delay the opening for the 2 new areas if it would mean you aren't adding additional delays the the 3rd new one,  or causing some bad show which could put a black spot on the completed area's initial unveiling.


----------



## Mermaid02

Planning a trip for 2013... Can't wait!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Couple new Photos.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Berlioz70 said:


> Couple new Photos.



Nice.... thanks for the update!
We were there in April 2011 and it looks like there's been lots of progress since then.  We'll be there in Feb. 2012 and hoping that something will be open by then.


----------



## jmkjr72

robinbutterfly said:


> I don't get why it takes so long for things to be completed and open.



well i work construction and even a fast track small comercial job can take a full year before its ready to open

heck just wait till they remodel your local walmart that can take close to a year

just becuase you see what apears to be an competed outside of a building there are still many things to go on inside and then you throw in the fact that this is being built ontop of an existing structure and you ahve to get all the hiden stuff to work right and all the technology that is going on

this is actauly being done realy fast


----------



## JoshuaShaw

robinbutterfly said:


> I don't get why it takes so long for things to be completed and open.


Because Disney hates its guests.

Or because, and I know this is crazy, it's a complicated process that has to pass various stages of completion and safety tests before being ready for mass consumption.  OSHA is such a buzzkill.


----------



## jkpmac

Well kids, if the squabbling is done (for now), Damouse has posted some really excellent pictures.  Here is the link

http://damouse.com/2011/10/20/da-mouses-latest-new-fantasyland-construction-update/


----------



## DanBoris

jkpmac said:


> Well kids, if the squabbling is done (for now), Damouse has posted some really excellent pictures.  Here is the link
> 
> http://damouse.com/2011/10/20/da-mouses-latest-new-fantasyland-construction-update/



Also some slightly newer pictures over at WDWMagic, 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/20Oct2011-PHOTOS---Latest-look-at-the-Fantasyland-construction-site.htm

Big news in these pictures is that the old skins are finally being removed from the tents. It has always been suspected that the tents would be re-skinned but it's nice to finally see confirmation.

Dan


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree on the tents - a nice surprise!


----------



## jkpmac

I was taking a look at the October 3, 2011 Scott Keating Aerial Photos.  I assume the big hole in the ground with the steel retaining wall is for the Mine ride.  So just to get my head around it.  How are people going to access the Dumbo rides when they open.  It doesn't appear like there is a path around the construction save for going by the Beast and Little Mermaid areas.  But aren't those areas closed off while the construction of the Mine ride needs heavey equiptment?

Also in the area right in front of Belle's house and the Scrim wall is that roughly square black area.  What is that for? 

Please excuse my ignorance,  I have been spending way tooo much time doing this.....


----------



## jkpmac

I guess I should have looked at it at a different angle.  I suppose if they remove the trees by the MadHatter ride, there would be a path.  Also the black area I am refering too is the area inside the construction zone, not the small area by the restaurant.


----------



## photoscott

You might be over-thinking the dumbo ride bit. I think the area will be more or less open in front of the dumbo rides and people will just enter the two lines on each wing of the long tent areas. There was a pathway there before with toontown, it's probably going to be similar if not wider with the new area.

Here are two views of the area


----------



## pickles

when is this scheduled to open?


----------



## DanBoris

jkpmac said:


> I was taking a look at the October 3, 2011 Scott Keating Aerial Photos.  I assume the big hole in the ground with the steel retaining wall is for the Mine ride.  So just to get my head around it.  How are people going to access the Dumbo rides when they open.  It doesn't appear like there is a path around the construction save for going by the Beast and Little Mermaid areas.  But aren't those areas closed off while the construction of the Mine ride needs heavey equiptment?
> 
> Also in the area right in front of Belle's house and the Scrim wall is that roughly square black area.  What is that for?
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance,  I have been spending way tooo much time doing this.....



They will likely re-open the path that went past the Mad Tea Party when Storybook Circus opens. You will also be able to access the area from the train and from the Tomorrowland path.

I  believe the black area will be a landscaped area, sort of a little forest. The way it's being built is a little different becase it's on top of the one of the rooms off the utilidoors so they can't just throw a bunch of dirt and trees on top of it.

DAn


----------



## DCTooTall

jkpmac said:


> I was taking a look at the October 3, 2011 Scott Keating Aerial Photos.  I assume the big hole in the ground with the steel retaining wall is for the Mine ride.  So just to get my head around it.  How are people going to access the Dumbo rides when they open.  It doesn't appear like there is a path around the construction save for going by the Beast and Little Mermaid areas.  But aren't those areas closed off while the construction of the Mine ride needs heavey equiptment?
> 
> Also in the area right in front of Belle's house and the Scrim wall is that roughly square black area.  What is that for?
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance,  I have been spending way tooo much time doing this.....





DanBoris said:


> They will likely re-open the path that went past the Mad Tea Party when Storybook Circus opens. You will also be able to access the area from the train and from the Tomorrowland path.
> 
> I  believe the black area will be a landscaped area, sort of a little forest. The way it's being built is a little different becase it's on top of the one of the rooms off the utilidoors so they can't just throw a bunch of dirt and trees on top of it.
> 
> DAn



I think Dan is on the right track.

i believe those trees are the same ones that were between the old path into Toontown and the speedway track.   Because of the tree canopy,  you can't really see how much space is between it and the retaining wall area.  I believe it's likely there is enough room between the trees and the construction to allow a walking path.   I can also see in the construction that they are building a concrete wall behind the steel wall,  so it's likely the steel retaining wall is a temporary thing to allow them to build the permanent concrete one as part of the main train foundations.   Once that wall sets,  they'll likely remove the steel one and fill in the ground between it's location and the concrete wall,   giving them some more room between the trees and the wall/beginning of construction.


as for the black area,    that is where we've been able to see the top of the utilidors for most of the construction period.   the black is likely a liner they have placed atop the old Utilidor roof before they started laying down the soil and other landscaping/construction of the area in front of the cottage.    It would make sense to place a moisture barrier between the roof of the building and the dirt they are piling on top of it in order to help prevent any water and other natural factors from being able to easily degrade its structural integrity.


----------



## Berlioz70

A new video from yesterday (10/20).


----------



## Mermaid02

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Fantasyland strips... the tents that is!


----------



## Sea Creature Turner

Sorry for posting this quick little query in lieu of reading through all 100+ posts in this thread, but when we go to WDW on our next trip (12/9 - 12/16/12), how much of the expansion, if any, will be open, up, and running?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sea Creature Turner said:


> Sorry for posting this quick little query in lieu of reading through all 100+ posts in this thread, but when we go to WDW on our next trip (12/9 - 12/16/12), how much of the expansion, if any, will be open, up, and running?



Most likely everything except the Dwarves coaster.


----------



## Sea Creature Turner

chicagoshannon said:


> Most likely everything except the Dwarves coaster.



  Really?  Beast's castle and everything?  The Little Mermaid, etc.?  Well, here's a _very_ cautious !


----------



## HeatherLassell

Sea Creature Turner said:


> Really?  Beast's castle and everything?  The Little Mermaid, etc.?  Well, here's a _very_ cautious !



Yes the "dates" we've been given is that Storybook Circus will be open EARLY 2012 (late February from what I can tell) and the Belle and LIttle Mermaid places will be open LATE 2012.  I'm hoping this means by beginning of October since that's when I will be there.  And then the Mine coaster isn't opening till late 2013.


----------



## Tinkerbellmom33

All of these pictures are looking great!!
Wonder what it'll look like by the time my daughter and I go in March......can't wait to see it.

hmmm...I think we'll have to plan another trip in 2013 with the whole family


----------



## Invisable89

Part 1 of 'Orlando Theme Parks News' picture update (BatB area): http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/10/fantasyland-update-snowy-peaks-appear.html

& Part 2 (TLM & Storybook Circus area): http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/10/fantasyland-update-mermaids-circuses.html


----------



## Berlioz70

Quick chime in - Dwarfs Mine Train is scheduled to open LATE 2013 - see the first post for the most current timeline.


----------



## exwdwcm

i have a few pics I took from our visit last week!


----------



## neatokimmo

HeatherLassell said:


> Yes the "dates" we've been given is that Storybook Circus will be open EARLY 2012 (late February from what I can tell) and the Belle and LIttle Mermaid places will be open LATE 2012.  I'm hoping this means by beginning of October since that's when I will be there.  And then the Mine coaster isn't opening till EARLY 2013.



Hmm we are going in Jan....the most practical thing would be to get an AP and go back at Christmas and see the new parts


----------



## jkpmac

Thanks for the pics xwdwcm


----------



## Berlioz70

Stitch Kingdom is reporting (based on a person's twitter) that SWSA is closing in February. I'll update the first post!


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Berlioz70 said:


> Stitch Kingdom is reporting (based on a person's twitter) that SWSA is closing in February. I'll update the first post!



I thought that was already closed...


----------



## HeatherLassell

MouseEarsForAll said:


> I thought that was already closed...



Everything I've read said Spring 2012 for it to close but then today I saw a new post that said Summer 2012 it would close permanently.

Because that building will be turned into the Princess Fairytale Hall.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

HeatherLassell said:


> Everything I've read said Spring 2012 for it to close but then today I saw a new post that said Summer 2012 it would close permanently.
> 
> Because that building will be turned into the Princess Fairytale Hall.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## HeatherLassell

MouseEarsForAll said:


> Okay, thanks.



No problem. 

I'm kinda sad that it is closing because I've never been on that ride.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Oh man!  I was hoping it'd be open through April.  I"m glad we rode it like 4 times in Sept. but it's DD's favorite fantasyland ride!

I really don't see why they should be closing it before the Dwarves Mine coaster is up and running.  They don't need a princess meet area since they already have one!


----------



## exwdwcm

We rode it twice last week.  Glad we got our rides in! I knew it might be our last.


----------



## danielephant

That ride scared the crap out of me when i was 5 and that was the last time i was on it! LOL We went last year and DD was about to turn 3 and she hadn't taken a liking to SW yet so i didn't think it was sad if we missed it...but we are going to be there January 25th and i hope it is still open cause she loves SW now. I never liked her that much so I was quite surprised. I am a cinderella girl myself and any princess that has come along after her i have snubbed until Rupunzel and now I think I love her as much as DD does!


----------



## sjs314

I am sad and mildly upset that SWSA will be closing permanently and worse yet before I am able to visit MK again in March.    It is one of the rides that hold so many memories I truely hate to see it go.


----------



## neatokimmo

They should move all the old rides to a smaller 5th park that is all retro. Bring back the submarines, Mr toads, snow white etc.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

neatokimmo said:


> They should move all the old rides to a smaller 5th park that is all retro. Bring back the submarines, Mr toads, snow white etc.



That's a good idea! Then you guys wouldn't have to deal with SGE!


Most importantly, they better include the old prices too...!


----------



## undertheseas

neatokimmo said:


> They should move all the old rides to a smaller 5th park that is all retro. Bring back the submarines, Mr toads, snow white etc.




Love this idea!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Some new FANTASTIC photos!!


----------



## robinbutterfly

undertheseas said:


> Love this idea!!



Love that idea too! Or at least have a new land in MK with all the old school stuff!


----------



## Berlioz70

New entry from Disney Parks Blog:

Behind the Scenes: Imagineers Use Digital Technology to Create Art for New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## famy27

I have no idea if this is new info or not (because this is one long thread!), but we attended a presentation by an Imagineer on our Disney Magic cruise last week.  He is a civil engineer working on the Fantasyland expansion.  He said only half of Dumbo will be open in February.  They will open one in Storybook Circus and then the second one will open at a later date.  It sounded like Storybook Circus will still be a work-in-progress from February until later in 2012.  

We got to see some really cool drawings and pictures of the progress as well.  I was shocked to see how small the Beast's castle really is and how much is done with forced perspective.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Glad to hear that at least half of Dumbo in Storybook Circus will be open in late Feb. when we're going to be there. 

Appreciate all of the updates and photos from everyone- will keep watching...


----------



## Berlioz70

Photo Find


----------



## heatherbynum

I have to say it was great seeing the work up close last week 
It made me even more excited being there and getting to see it.


----------



## heatherbynum

Thanks for keeping this thread updated


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney Parks Blog held a chat yesterday with Imagineer Chris Beatty.

You can read the full chat here.

Stitch Kingdom also did a nice job summarizing the chat as well.


----------



## Invisable89

'Prince Eric's Castle' Update: http://disneyprojects.com/2011/11/12/new-fantasyland-update-prince-erics-castle-painting/

It's FINALLY being painted.


----------



## Berlioz70

Those look great - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lionking13

Here is a new video i just found which actually shows some new trees put in 

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/2/ywg5uTCFa3Q


----------



## Invisable89

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION PICTURES: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/14Nov2011-PHOTOS---Trees-arrive-at-Fantasy-Forest-and-a-close-up-look-at-new-additions-and-the-Seven-Dwarf%27s-Mine-Train.htm*

*EDIT - Another website has posted it's latest pictures of the newly planted Trees: http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/11/fantasyland-forest-starts-to-appear-nov.html#axzz1diTAOFHr*

VERY impressed with how everything's coming along!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

So everyone is saying that Snow White's Scary Adventure is closing Feb. 2012.... any idea exactly what that means (beginning, middle, or end of Feb.)?  We'll be there the last week of February and my kids love the ride.  It would be great to have the chance to do it one last time before it closes for good.


----------



## Berlioz70

Based on the trend... I'm inclined to say Feb. 12th. It may just be coinscidence... but anytime something closes for the expansion, it's happened on the 12th. LOL


> _Mickey's Toontown Fair_ closed February 12, 2011
> 
> _Storytime with Belle_ closed on September 12, 2010
> 
> _Ariel's Grotto_ and _Pooh's Playground_ closed on April 12, 2010



I'll update the first post with these fantastic new images!


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

wow beasts castle is so tiny


----------



## JoshuaShaw

DisneysPrincess25 said:


> wow beasts castle is so tiny


He comes from a fairly minor line of royalty.  Belle's village didn't even know they were living under a monarchy.


----------



## Albytaps

Tag.  thanks for the info and updates


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - High resolution close-up pictures of the newly installed Dumbo in Storybook Circus


----------



## BebopBaloo

Wow, seeing the pictures of the newly installed Dumbo really gives a feel for part of the view that one will have from the new location. Barnstormer/Great Goofini is quite close. I guess it's one of those things that I knew, but didn't really register in my mind until seeing it in the photos just now.


----------



## jkpmac

Just Because I am too lazy to surf the web and find the answer, in the artwork, what will the small blue tent and the small yellow tent hold?  I am assuming one of the existing big tents will be Pete's Silly Sideshow.


----------



## Berlioz70

From the first post:



> County Bounty is being refurbished into a new merchandise shop (Big Top Souvenirs featuring The Flying Piggolinis) and Pete's Silly SideShow will be a meet and greet (replacing the Princess and Fairy locations); "...featuring characters from 'all over the world' - all familiar faces with circus-themed appearances. As an example, Mallwitz offers The Great Donaldo, a new role for Donald Duck to play as a 'very famous snake charmer from the Far East'.” (Inside the Magic)


----------



## Berlioz70

The First Tree is Planted in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## jkpmac

Thanks Berloiz70.  I guess I was wondering about what looks like another type of carrousel and a small yellow rectangular tent behind it, in the art work


----------



## nklooz

Subscribing to the thread.


----------



## Berlioz70

jkpmac said:


> Thanks Berloiz70.  I guess I was wondering about what looks like another type of carrousel and a small yellow rectangular tent behind it, in the art work



I'm not positive which section you're looking at...

The yellow and red on the right is Dumbo.

The yellow and red on the left is the Merch shop.

The yellow and blue in the back is Pete's Silly Sideshow.

I'm not sure what that back rectangular tent is... perhaps the queue for the Silly Sideshow?


----------



## jkpmac

Here is the picture I was looking at.     It was the two small structures on the top right  corner I was wondering about.


----------



## DanBoris

jkpmac said:


> Here is the picture I was looking at.     It was the two small structures on the top right  corner I was wondering about.



My understanding is that the red and blue tents would be merch and meet and greet, and the new yellow tent next to the red one would be Pete's Silly Sideshow.

Dan


----------



## Berlioz70

New Photos from ************


----------



## Colleen27

Has Dumbo's reopening date really changed? I saw on another thread that it is now listed as closed until Feb 1 rather than Feb 18, and was hoping someone on this one might know if that's an actual change or just Disney website error.


----------



## Berlioz70

I saw that listed on another thread as well. But according to Disney, the reopening date is Feb. 18th so I'm assuming that is the most accurate source.

Disneyparks.com:



> Operational Updates
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Closed For Refurbishment [Monday, January 09 - Monday, April 30]
> 
> * *Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Closed For Refurbishment [Monday, January 09 - Friday, February 17]*
> 
> *Liberty Square Riverboat
> Closed For Refurbishment [Wednesday, November 09 - Friday, February 03]
> 
> *Swiss Family Treehouse
> Closed For Refurbishment [Tuesday, November 01 - Saturday, November 19]


----------



## Colleen27

So I guess we chalk it up to Disney's typical consistency when it comes to their site? Or could it be that they're ahead of schedule/actually trying for the initial goal of no Dumbo downtime? Because this is what's on the MK calendar now:

 Operational Updates

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Closed For Refurbishment [Monday, January 09 - Sunday, April 29]

*Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Closed For Refurbishment [Monday, January 09 - Tuesday, January 31]*

Liberty Square Riverboat
Closed For Refurbishment [Wednesday, November 09 - Tuesday, January 31]

Swiss Family Treehouse
Closed For Refurbishment [Tuesday, November 01 - Saturday, November 19]


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha - that's hilarious. I just copied it when I made the post and also pulled it from the calendar. 

I tried to pick a couple random dates through February and always get the same dates. I wonder if it's related to our browsers? I use Firefox.

It looks like Swiss Family is the only one we know for sure!


----------



## Berlioz70

Wouldn't you know it... my dates just changed to match the ones you indicated.


----------



## Colleen27

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - that's hilarious. I just copied it when I made the post and also pulled it from the calendar.
> 
> I tried to pick a couple random dates through February and always get the same dates. I wonder if it's related to our browsers? I use Firefox.
> 
> It looks like Swiss Family is the only one we know for sure!



I just tried all three of my browsers (Chrome is my primary, but I have Firefox and IE as well) and am getting the same thing with the earlier reopenings. Maybe it is related to your cache settings, because FF in a standard install only checks for a newer version if the page "seems outdated". Try ctrl + F5 to force a reload and see if you get what I'm seeing.


----------



## Colleen27

Berlioz70 said:


> Wouldn't you know it... my dates just changed to match the ones you indicated.



LOL, I was posting as you posted... So, do we trust the new dates or is Disney just yanking your collective chain?  Inquiring minds seriously need to know because I would TOTALLY shift my dates by a couple days if the Feb 1 opening looks accurate! There's no way I'm missing Dumbo by two measly days.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - that's hilarious. I just copied it when I made the post and also pulled it from the calendar.
> 
> I tried to pick a couple random dates through February and always get the same dates. I wonder if it's related to our browsers? I use Firefox.
> 
> It looks like Swiss Family is the only one we know for sure!



I looked at dates in January and February in both IE and Firefox and got the old dates as you originally had, closed until February 17th.  And I emptied my cache before looking, so that's not it. WEird.


----------



## Berlioz70

So.... I went to the internal CM site to check what they have listed there and they've got Dumbo closed until the 18th. That is also the date that Stitch Kingdom is reporting.


----------



## amandaw

Has any info been released about the Be Our Guest restaurant?  I think all I've read is that it'll be CS during the day & TS for dinner.  And that it should open late 2012 - whenever that is.  But, has anyone read anything else about it - specifically the TS part?  The main thing I'm wondering is whether or not it's going to be a character meal.  We've moved our trip next year from October to the 2nd week of December.  I'm really hoping it'll be open along with the Little Mermaid ride *fingers crossed*!


----------



## nytimez

amandaw said:


> Has any info been released about the Be Our Guest restaurant?  I think all I've read is that it'll be CS during the day & TS for dinner.  And that it should open late 2012 - whenever that is.  But, has anyone read anything else about it - specifically the TS part?  The main thing I'm wondering is whether or not it's going to be a character meal.  We've moved our trip next year from October to the 2nd week of December.  I'm really hoping it'll be open along with the Little Mermaid ride *fingers crossed*!



Last I heard, not a traditional character meal but there may be some unique interactions with Lumiere -- possibly along the lines of Remy in Chefs de France, but much more advanced.


----------



## amandaw

nytimez said:


> Last I heard, not a traditional character meal but there may be some unique interactions with Lumiere -- possibly along the lines of Remy in Chefs de France, but much more advanced.



That sounds really cool....and I just love Lumiere!  Thank you for the info!


----------



## Berlioz70

The audioanimatronic Lumiere (al a Remy) is part of the meet and greet experience at Belle's Cottage. I'm not sure that anything has been released regarding dining.


----------



## jkpmac

Orlando Park News has posted some changes to the new Dumbo Ride

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2011/11/exclusive-dumbos-new-base-showcases-new.html


----------



## nytimez

Berlioz70 said:


> The audioanimatronic Lumiere (al a Remy) is part of the meet and greet experience at Belle's Cottage. I'm not sure that anything has been released regarding dining.



No, nothing released -- but the concept art of the restaurant shows a Lumiere being wheeled around, a la Remy in Chefs de France, which is why that's the current rumored possibility for the restaurant. 

Of course, the concept art also shows Beast peeking around the curtain.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I love that they put Dumbo's mom on the new ride!


----------



## nklooz

nytimez said:


> Last I heard, not a traditional character meal but there may be some unique interactions with Lumiere -- possibly along the lines of Remy in Chefs de France, but much more advanced.



Oh, I was hoping for a Belle character meal becuase DD2 LOVES Belle. We're going this March, and I'm obviously already explaining to my husband why we'll need to go back as soon as Fantasyland expansion is complete.


----------



## Colleen27

nklooz said:


> Oh, I was hoping for a Belle character meal becuase DD2 LOVES Belle. We're going this March, and I'm obviously already explaining to my husband why we'll need to go back as soon as Fantasyland expansion is complete.



Yeah, but another princess meal is the last thing WDW really needs... Akershus, CRT, and 1900 Park Fare are enough already! 

I like the idea of a more toned-down character appearance like Remy at Chefs because that isn't so much of a draw that it packs the place on its own. Character meals tend to have uninspired menus and okay food at best because they know people aren't coming for the food, and MK's TS options aren't fabulous now. It would be nice if they added a restaurant with an appealing menu not just a theme they can sell!


----------



## nytimez

Colleen27 said:


> Yeah, but another princess meal is the last thing WDW really needs... Akershus, CRT, and 1900 Park Fare are enough already!
> 
> I like the idea of a more toned-down character appearance like Remy at Chefs because that isn't so much of a draw that it packs the place on its own. Character meals tend to have uninspired menus and okay food at best because they know people aren't coming for the food, and MK's TS options aren't fabulous now. It would be nice if they added a restaurant with an appealing menu not just a theme they can sell!





You'll also be able to meet Belle right next door in her cottage...


----------



## jkpmac

> I like the idea of a more toned-down character appearance like Remy at Chefs because that isn't so much of a draw that it packs the place on its own. Character meals tend to have uninspired menus and okay food at best because they know people aren't coming for the food, and MK's TS options aren't fabulous now. It would be nice if they added a restaurant with an appealing menu not just a theme they can sell!



Le Cellier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amandaw

nytimez said:


> No, nothing released -- but the concept art of the restaurant shows a Lumiere being wheeled around, a la Remy in Chefs de France, which is why that's the current rumored possibility for the restaurant.
> 
> Of course, the concept art also shows Beast peeking around the curtain.



I read somewhere online yesterday (I can't remember what site) about the TS meal at Be Our Guest being an "experience".  It said something about the castle "coming to life" as you ate.  Do you think they would do something like is done on the cruise ships (with Animator's Palette)?  In the artist renderings, there are stained glass windows at the back with different characters.  Wouldn't it be cool if they "came to life" during the meal?  Maybe I'm just dreaming big here but I really want there to be something "special" at this restaurant.  And like most have said, not just another princess meal.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see.  At this point, I'm just really praying that it'll be open when we go next December & that I can even get an ADR!  


ETA:  Love the new picture of Dumbo.....so glad they put his Mommy on there!


----------



## nklooz

Colleen27 said:


> Yeah, but another princess meal is the last thing WDW really needs... Akershus, CRT, and 1900 Park Fare are enough already!
> 
> I like the idea of a more toned-down character appearance like Remy at Chefs because that isn't so much of a draw that it packs the place on its own. Character meals tend to have uninspired menus and okay food at best because they know people aren't coming for the food, and MK's TS options aren't fabulous now. It would be nice if they added a restaurant with an appealing menu not just a theme they can sell!



Good point. I actually got frustrated the other day about not feeling like I had a good TS option for dinner our first night there at MK. 



nytimez said:


> You'll also be able to meet Belle right next door in her cottage...



Oh, cool, good to know! I guess I didn't know what the whole layout was going to be. 



amandaw said:


> I read somewhere online yesterday (I can't remember what site) about the TS meal at Be Our Guest being an "experience".  It said something about the castle "coming to life" as you ate.  Do you think they would do something like is done on the cruise ships (with Animator's Palette)?  In the artist renderings, there are stained glass windows at the back with different characters.  Wouldn't it be cool if they "came to life" during the meal?  Maybe I'm just dreaming big here but I really want there to be something "special" at this restaurant.  And like most have said, not just another princess meal.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see.  At this point, I'm just really praying that it'll be open when we go next December & that I can even get an ADR!
> 
> ETA:  Love the new picture of Dumbo.....so glad they put his Mommy on there!



Interesting! That would be cool!

Does anyone know if there are any plans for Mickey and Minnie's "houses" to be back in any sort of form? Thanks!


----------



## emmababy

What will be done with the current Dumbo area once it is moved?


----------



## heatherbynum

exwdwcm said:


> We rode it twice last week.  Glad we got our rides in! I knew it might be our last.



We rode it for the first time about a month ago, so glad we did.


----------



## sammyjo1871

Colleen27 said:


> I like the idea of a more toned-down character appearance like Remy at Chefs because that isn't so much of a draw that it packs the place on its own. Character meals tend to have uninspired menus and okay food at best because they know people aren't coming for the food, and MK's TS options aren't fabulous now. It would be nice if they added a restaurant with an appealing menu not just a theme they can sell!



AGREED!  I just can't wait for it all to be done.  We're going in late February.  Hoping that Dumbo and Goofini will be open!!  Then of course, we'll have to schedule another trip once all other stuff is complete.


----------



## nklooz

sammyjo1871 said:


> AGREED!  I just can't wait for it all to be done.  We're going in late February.  Hoping that Dumbo and Goofini will be open!!  Then of course, we'll have to schedule another trip once all other stuff is complete.



Is Goofini supposed to open on the same 2/18 date that new Dumbo is? Thanks!


----------



## DanBoris

emmababy said:


> What will be done with the current Dumbo area once it is moved?



The new castle wall will extend out into where Dumbo is now so that area will become the main entrance to the Fantasyland Forest section of the expansion.


----------



## jkpmac

Looks like the wall by Prince Charming's Regal Carrousell might be down according to this video from Popsong1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDOBFNpgN9g


----------



## DCTooTall

nklooz said:


> Good point. I actually got frustrated the other day about not feeling like I had a good TS option for dinner our first night there at MK.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any plans for Mickey and Minnie's "houses" to be back in any sort of form? Thanks!



The "nice" thing about the lack of good TS at the MK?  There are several nice resorts with easy access outside the park which have decent TS dining options available.   Sometimes it's nice to step outside the park for at least a little bit,  and with the Contemporary, Poly, and GF a quick boat launch/monorail ride away,  they are very convenient for a potential outside the gate TS meal.

A bit further,  but also nearby would be the Wilderness Lodge that also has some nice TS.


As for the 'Houses' making a return,    At this point I would say it's highly unlikely anyplace in Florida in the near future.   They wouldn't fit within the new themeing of Fantasyland or the expansion....  and I don't foresee them being a good fit in any other existing location within the parks.    If they are going to make an East Coast Return,   I wouldn't expect them to show up outside of part of a slightly larger addition or rethemeing project. 

  There are still the Houses located in California however for those needing to visit their homes.




jkpmac said:


> Looks like the wall by Prince Charming's Regal Carrousell might be down according to this video from Popsong1.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDOBFNpgN9g



I didn't watch the video,   but if it's the walls I'm thinking about,  I'd be surprised if they were up for an extended period of time in the first place.  I believe the walls that were near the carousel were for more of the planter removal work that's been going on over the past year.


----------



## jkpmac

> Posted by DCTooTall
> I didn't watch the video, but if it's the walls I'm thinking about, I'd be surprised if they were up for an extended period of time in the first place. I believe the walls that were near the carousel were for more of the planter removal work that's been going on over the past year.



Yes that is the wall I am referring to.  It did take a long time for them to get it down.


----------



## ses1230

Sorry if this has already been posted...

wdwmagic has some great construction photos HERE.


----------



## amandaw

ses1230 said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted...
> 
> wdwmagic has some great construction photos HERE.



Thanks for sharing....those are some great pictures!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

heatherbynum said:


> We rode it for the first time about a month ago, so glad we did.



My daughter has never liked rides that go around like this and I've never ridden Dumbo (despite my all my visits to Magic Kingdom- maybe the lines have always been too long!).  So we have never done the "old" Dumbo.

We're visiting in late February when Dumbo is open (I hope! - Hopefully the new location and new Dumbo).  My plan is to make my daughter give this a shot just so I can try it and we can see what the new ride is like.... as long as it's open!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

sammyjo1871 said:


> AGREED!  I just can't wait for it all to be done.  We're going in late February.  Hoping that Dumbo and Goofini will be open!!  Then of course, we'll have to schedule another trip once all other stuff is complete.



Us too!  
Hoping that at least some stuff is done and open!


----------



## DanBoris

ses1230 said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted...
> 
> wdwmagic has some great construction photos HERE.



Another set of aerial picture at wdwmagic. Shows some pretty significant changes from the pictures just a few days ago.

Dan


----------



## Disco

I thought WDW was a no fly zone?
Gawd Google Earth is useless...


----------



## DCTooTall

Disco said:


> I thought WDW was a no fly zone?
> Gawd Google Earth is useless...



My understanding is that it's more of a restricted flight zone.    You must be over a certain altitude in order to fly above WDW.     This still provides a level of security for the park from airborne threats while not being as restrictive as a hard no fly zone.   This is why you can still take aerial photos of the part (high zoom),  and you also stll have the occasional skywriter over the parks as well  (such as the "You are all going to hell" guy during F&W)


----------



## Berlioz70

Thanks for sharing the pics - first post is updated!


----------



## jkpmac

I wish I wasn't so far away and that I hadn't used up all my vacation this year.  Getting withdrawl for some updated ground photos or video.  Would that I could hop on the next plane


----------



## exwdwcm

DCTooTall said:


> My understanding is that it's more of a restricted flight zone.    You must be over a certain altitude in order to fly above WDW.     This still provides a level of security for the park from airborne threats while not being as restrictive as a hard no fly zone.   This is why you can still take aerial photos of the part (high zoom),  and you also stll have the occasional skywriter over the parks as well  (such as the "You are all going to hell" guy during F&W)


Is that what that said?  I saw one in October and couldn't make out what it was saying.


----------



## DCTooTall

exwdwcm said:


> Is that what that said?  I saw one in October and couldn't make out what it was saying.





 The only time I actually bothered to read what it said it was just "Jesus Saves"...  but he looked to be having problems spelling some other stuff since he kept going back and forth and basically would start another one the minute he finished the first one.

  I first noticed him Opening weekend when I was down there and thought it was amusing that someone would bother....  but when I saw him down there again when i went down the final weekend of F&W,   i just thought it was sad.


----------



## lionking13

new video of fantasyland expansion 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr6HFVz8gU4&context=C2aab8ADOEgsToPDskJEUq0yPRtuYRKYWbtHZmV6


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

lionking13 said:


> new video of fantasyland expansion
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr6HFVz8gU4&context=C2aab8ADOEgsToPDskJEUq0yPRtuYRKYWbtHZmV6



Wow! It looks great! Can't wait for October!


----------



## Rosanne

Cool video, thanks!  

So, when I come in early April am I right to understand the Dumbos will be open?  Anything else?


----------



## sue_gowin

DCTooTall said:


> The only time I actually bothered to read what it said it was just "Jesus Saves"...  but he looked to be having problems spelling some other stuff since he kept going back and forth and basically would start another one the minute he finished the first one.
> 
> I first noticed him Opening weekend when I was down there and thought it was amusing that someone would bother....  but when I saw him down there again when i went down the final weekend of F&W,   i just thought it was sad.



I saw him in Oct 2010, and it said "Jesus loves you". We just kept walking to the next "food and wine" wine stand


----------



## BebopBaloo

Let's give the sky writer a break. His intentions are well meaning whether you agree with him, or not.

Thanks lionking13 for the video link! It's nice to see some up close views of the Storybook Circus area.


----------



## nytimez

BebopBaloo said:


> Let's give the sky writer a break. His intentions are well meaning whether you agree with him, or not.
> 
> Thanks lionking13 for the video link! It's nice to see some up close views of the Storybook Circus area.



Why do we have to give him a break? Who cares what his intentions are, and I don't know if he's well-meaning or not. I do know that he wants to get into everyone's face with his message, which is obnoxious no matter what one's message is.


----------



## JoshuaShaw

sue_gowin said:


> I saw him in Oct 2010, and it said "Jesus loves you". We just kept walking to the next "food and wine" wine stand


In 2010 I saw "Jesus loves..." but the rest of the message was obscured.  It was torture spending the entire weekend trying to figure out what Jesus loves.  I assumed tacos.


----------



## BebopBaloo

nytimez said:


> Why do we have to give him a break? Who cares what his intentions are, and I don't know if he's well-meaning or not. I do know that he wants to get into everyone's face with his message, which is obnoxious no matter what one's message is.




Or..I could just get my head bitten off..that's fun too. I really wasn't trying to offend you or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## skater

BebopBaloo said:


> Or..I could just get my head bitten off..that's fun too. I really wasn't trying to offend you or anyone else for that matter.



Touchy subject on here .


----------



## exwdwcm

So we are officially booked now through DVC for a 2bed at BLT for November 9-17th.  Excited to see what will be open by then!


----------



## DanBoris

Rosanne said:


> Cool video, thanks!
> 
> So, when I come in early April am I right to understand the Dumbos will be open?  Anything else?



At least half Dumbo should be open, maybe not the second spinner yet. The re-themed Barnstormer and train station should also be open, but probably not anything else.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Just received this news from Disney food blog about the opening of Be Our Guest Restaurant:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/12/13/disney-worlds-be-our-guest-restaurant-to-open-in-late-2012/


----------



## sue_gowin

mickeystoontown said:


> Just received this news from Disney food blog about the opening of Be Our Guest Restaurant:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/12/13/disney-worlds-be-our-guest-restaurant-to-open-in-late-2012/



This is soooo exciting!!! I can't wait to go here!


----------



## nklooz

mickeystoontown said:


> Just received this news from Disney food blog about the opening of Be Our Guest Restaurant:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/12/13/disney-worlds-be-our-guest-restaurant-to-open-in-late-2012/



Thanks for sharing!  Can't wait to try this place!


----------



## bjakmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Just received this news from Disney food blog about the opening of Be Our Guest Restaurant:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/12/13/disney-worlds-be-our-guest-restaurant-to-open-in-late-2012/




Thanks for sharing that!!  We'll be at BLT in early November - better figure out what days we'll want to eat here so I can book as soon as they start taking ADRs - we'll want to try it more than once.


----------



## Lumiere Lover

Thanks for sharing the news about Be Our Guest restaurant.  I am super excited!  Sounds like I will be able to eat there next December.


----------



## amandaw

Lumiere Lover said:


> Thanks for sharing the news about Be Our Guest restaurant.  I am super excited!  Sounds like I will be able to eat there next December.



I am also so excited to read about this restaurant!!!  

Looks like we are arriving on the same day next December!  Who knows, maybe we'll be eating at Be Our Guest at the same time!


----------



## HeatherLassell

mickeystoontown said:


> Just received this news from Disney food blog about the opening of Be Our Guest Restaurant:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/12/13/disney-worlds-be-our-guest-restaurant-to-open-in-late-2012/



Well the Belle area and LM all have already said "Late 2012" so that doesn't surprise me the restaurant is saying "late 2012".  What I want to know is WHAT is considered "late"?    All this waiting for information is driving me crazy!  lol


----------



## Turk February

HeatherLassell said:


> Well the Belle area and LM all have already said "Late 2012" so that doesn't surprise me the restaurant is saying "late 2012".  What I want to know is WHAT is considered "late"?    All this waiting for information is driving me crazy!  lol



Agreed   The opening of the Belle/LM area will determine when we go back to WDW.  We leave for our trip next week, and I really can't justify going back before those areas are open.  Can't wait!


----------



## PhoenixStrength

HeatherLassell said:


> Well the Belle area and LM all have already said "Late 2012" so that doesn't surprise me the restaurant is saying "late 2012".  What I want to know is WHAT is considered "late"?    All this waiting for information is driving me crazy!  lol



I wouldn't expect a more definitely date until at least late summer/early fall next year. They are not going to give anything more than a generalization so if things get behind they don't have riots by the people that planned their vacations around that date.


----------



## exwdwcm

bjakmom said:


> Thanks for sharing that!!  We'll be at BLT in early November - better figure out what days we'll want to eat here so I can book as soon as they start taking ADRs - we'll want to try it more than once.


What dates?  We are 9-17th.  I have this restaurant on our list too! Hopefully it will be open by then, this article definitely makes it sound like it will be!


----------



## jkpmac

I knew this expansion was big, but I never really grasped how big it was until today when I looked at bing maps 3d.  The area this expansion covers is huge when you zoom in.   I really don't remember walking that far going from Arial's grotto to Mickey's Toontown fair.  But then again maybe it was that 4 year old on my shoulder using my hair as horse reigns to guide me where he wanted to go that distracted me.  This does not show construction just the scope of the project.  It is actually a few years old.

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?v=2&cp=44.023938~-99.71&style=h&lvl=4&tilt=-89.875918865193&dir=0&alt=7689462.6842358


----------



## Berlioz70

Interesting, short, article regarding fantasyland and the wall movement:

Fantasyland Shrinks Before It Expands


----------



## HeatherLassell

PhoenixStrength said:


> I wouldn't expect a more definitely date until at least late summer/early fall next year. They are not going to give anything more than a generalization so if things get behind they don't have riots by the people that planned their vacations around that date.



I think you're probably right.  It makes sense because yes alot of people would plan a trip around specific dates and would be very upset to get there and find there was a delay.  

I am still kinda hoping there will be a month announced atleast...maybe as part of this New Years announcement?!?    One can hope!  lol


----------



## MusicMouse

WDWMagic has some new photos of the area where they have pushed the walls back near the teacups: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...o-reveal-the-first-of-the-new-Fantasyland.htm


----------



## DisneyBabies

Disney does detail better than anyone I've ever seen.  Love the new concrete, just another,  more visible indication that everything is moving along.


----------



## lionking13

some new photos of fantasyland 

http://thedisneyblog.com/2011/12/20/magic-kingdom-update-new-fantasyland-and-more-part-1/


----------



## MrBryan

Yeah you can now walk in part of the new fantasyland lol hehe


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

MrBryan said:


> Yeah you can now walk in part of the new fantasyland lol hehe



Only in the Disney community could we get a bunch of adults excited over some concrete and a new sidewalk!


----------



## HeatherLassell

PIRATEGIRL007 said:


> Only in the Disney community could we get a bunch of adults excited over some concrete and a new sidewalk!



lol


----------



## nytimez

I'm guessing they shifted the walls to create a little extra room for the big crowds next week.


----------



## lionking13

new video from JeffLangeDVD of fantasyland expansion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GErE3vYbLBs&feature=g-all-u&context=G2f498a6FAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SoScary'09

Glad I was able to shop the HM cart while it was still there!


----------



## jkpmac




----------



## tpettie

jkpmac said:


>




I can't find the Like button


----------



## robinbutterfly

lionking13 said:


> new video from JeffLangeDVD of fantasyland expansion
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GErE3vYbLBs&feature=g-all-u&context=G2f498a6FAAAAAAAAAAA



AWESOME!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Does all this construction effect the feel of being in the Magic Kingdom?  It looks like there is a lot of construction...more then I thought!


----------



## mom2rtk

robinbutterfly said:


> Does all this construction effect the feel of being in the Magic Kingdom?  It looks like there is a lot of construction...more then I thought!



I think it does affect the feel in Fantasyland. But there's just no other way to get there from here.


----------



## arbolita

robinbutterfly said:


> Does all this construction effect the feel of being in the Magic Kingdom?  It looks like there is a lot of construction...more then I thought!



We were just there last weekend and honestly, it kind of adds to the excitement a little for me, being able to see Beast's and Eric's castles and just knowing what is coming in a few short months.


----------



## amandaw

mom2rtk said:


> I think it does affect the feel in Fantasyland. But there's just no other way to get there from here.



You're the 2nd person on this thread that I've seen to have the same amount of countdown time as my family.  Looks like there will be a few us here all going during the same week next year!


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> You're the 2nd person on this thread that I've seen to have the same amount of countdown time as my family.  Looks like there will be a few us here all going during the same week next year!



LOL! I better revise my signature. That was for the trip I just had! But then I hope to go back around the same time, so maybe I'll just leave it!


----------



## amandaw

mom2rtk said:


> LOL! I better revise my signature. That was for the trip I just had! But then I hope to go back around the same time, so maybe I'll just leave it!



I say just leave it...it must be a sign that you're meant to go back.  Although, maybe I should be persuading people *NOT* to go at the same time as us.


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> I say just leave it...it must be a sign that you're meant to go back.  Although, maybe I should be persuading people *NOT* to go at the same time as us.



Well, I'll have to take off the part about hoping for a warmer December!  It was picture perfect this year. Well, except for a couple days of rain. But the rest of the time......... perfect. I wouldn't want it any warmer. It's why I go in December!

If you have any questions on that week, let me know. We've done it 3 times now!


----------



## amandaw

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'll have to take off the part about hoping for a warmer December!  It was picture perfect this year. Well, except for a couple days of rain. But the rest of the time......... perfect. I wouldn't want it any warmer. It's why I go in December!
> 
> If you have any questions on that week, let me know. We've done it 3 times now!



Thank you so much!  We did the 1st week of December back in 2006 & that was really nice.  Then, in 2010, we did the 2nd week in December to take our son on his 1st trip.  I just think that's the best week!  The weather is great & so are the crowd levels.

I'm a little scared about how the crowds will be during that week next year with all of the FE stuff.  Hopefully, all of the school-aged families will still wait until school vacation to go.  As of right now, they're still projecting it to be the best week of 2012 to go, but I'm going to keep my eye on it.  

Christmas time in Disney is just the best, isn't it?


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> Thank you so much!  We did the 1st week of December back in 2006 & that was really nice.  Then, in 2010, we did the 2nd week in December to take our son on his 1st trip.  I just think that's the best week!  The weather is great & so are the crowd levels.
> 
> I'm a little scared about how the crowds will be during that week next year with all of the FE stuff.  Hopefully, all of the school-aged families will still wait until school vacation to go.  As of right now, they're still projecting it to be the best week of 2012 to go, but I'm going to keep my eye on it.
> 
> Christmas time in Disney is just the best, isn't it?



It really is the best time to be at Disney. 

And yes, I'm a little concerned about the new FLE stuff opening and how the crowds will be. I think mostly I'm concerned about the potential lack of discounts. Not concerned enough to go earlier in the heat, but still concerned.


----------



## EstherS

So what is all open in Fantasyland?  I tried sifting through this thread, but couldn't tell.  We are looking at an end of May trip and just want an idea to what is open.  Yes I know the dates aren't set, but was just hoping for a general idea without trying to find it in this thread.


----------



## Berlioz70

First Post is always updated, check there.


----------



## EstherS

Berlioz70 said:


> First Post is always updated, check there.



I looked at that, but it didn't really have the answer that I was looking for.  Maybe there isn't an answer out there at this time.  

(I can see that this could be taken as snarky and I don't mean it to be that way.)


----------



## 1tufgt

EstherS said:


> I looked at that, but it didn't really have the answer that I was looking for.  Maybe there isn't an answer out there at this time.
> 
> (I can see that this could be taken as snarky and I don't mean it to be that way.)



I think the only thing that will for sure be open is part of storybook circus with the dueling. Dumbos.


----------



## Berlioz70

Berlioz70 said:


> *TIMELINE*
> *Disneyparks.com: Dumbo the Flying Elephant*
> Closed For Refurbishment [Monday, January 09 - Friday, February 17]
> 
> *
> From Stitch Kingdom, Oct. 27:*
> Snow White's Scary Adventures is expected to close in February 2012.
> 
> 
> *From Inside the Magic, Aug. 31:*
> _Early 2012_ - Half of Storybook Circus with double Dumbo, Great Goofini coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr.



Dumbo will be open, Snow White is likely to be closed. Unfortunately, "early" is not better defined, so no known dates for the other Storybook Circus attractions.


----------



## wbeem

mom2rtk said:


> It was picture perfect this year. Well, except for a couple days of rain.



What are you talking about?  Pictures in the rain are more interesting than blue skies.


----------



## mom2rtk

wbeem said:


> What are you talking about?  Pictures in the rain are more interesting than blue skies.



Well I will grant you that. I even had my camera's rain cover out on several occasions. But of course I was speaking metaphorically. Compared to the cold last year, even the rain was good. Well, all except that unexpected downpour as our train pulled out of BTMRR. I'm glad that was one trip I had my camera carefully stowed away. I didn't mind buying a new shirt. I'm glad I didn't have to buy a new camera.......


----------



## wbeem

mom2rtk said:


> Well I will grant you that. I even had my camera's rain cover out on several occasions. But of course I was speaking metaphorically. Compared to the cold last year, even the rain was good. Well, all except that unexpected downpour as our train pulled out of BTMRR. I'm glad that was one trip I had my camera carefully stowed away. I didn't mind buying a new shirt. I'm glad I didn't have to buy a new camera.......



Is your camera weather sealed? If it is, you don't have to worry about the rain getting to it.  You can take it through rain, snow or mud.  Well, maybe not too much mud.  I've had my D700 out in plenty of downpours without any problems.  Just don't drop it in water, because then you just have a big paperweight.

If it's not weather sealed then....never mind.


----------



## mom2rtk

wbeem said:


> Is your camera weather sealed? If it is, you don't have to worry about the rain getting to it.  You can take it through rain, snow or mud.  Well, maybe not too much mud.  I've had my D700 out in plenty of downpours without any problems.  Just don't drop it in water, because then you just have a big paperweight.
> 
> If it's not weather sealed then....never mind.



No, I have the T2i, so no weathersealing. Not sure what it will withstand, so don't really want to push my luck.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

cant wait till 2013 for this to be complete...we are planning our trip for 2013


----------



## arbolita

Eli's 1st trip said:


> cant wait till 2013 for this to be complete...we are planning our trip for 2013



I will probably make it back down at least for a weekend before then, but we're waiting to take my nephews on their first trip until after everything is opened in Fantasyland so they can really take advantage of the whole experience and be old enough to appreciate it a little more (they're 3 and 1 right now).


----------



## BebopBaloo

D23 is implying in this article that Voyage of The Little Mermaid will be open Summer 2012, as well as The Beauty and the Beast sections.

http://d23.disney.go.com/news/2011/12/zooming-into-2012/ 


No exact date, yet..


----------



## Tinkermom76

Will the Be Our Guest restaurant be on the Dining Plan you think?


----------



## Anjelica

We just got back from our Christmas trip this past Tuesday.  One thing I wanted to comment on (sorry if this has already been stated) but several of the nights we were there late at MK I could see the construction folks working hard on the expansion.  You could see the welding flares on the steel constructions from the people mover, speedway, etc.  I found this surprising as even on a Friday night close to midnight they were working "through" the night.


----------



## lionking13

new aerial photos of the fantasyland expansion 

http://disneybrit.com/2011/12/exclusive-wdw-fantasyland-construction-aerial-photos/


----------



## mlnbabies

lionking13 said:


> new aerial photos of the fantasyland expansion
> 
> http://disneybrit.com/2011/12/exclusive-wdw-fantasyland-construction-aerial-photos/



Great pictures. Thanks for the link. Can't wait to go in 2013!


----------



## gometros

Tinkermom76 said:


> Will the Be Our Guest restaurant be on the Dining Plan you think?



Only a humble guess, but I don't see why not. Are there any restaurants in the parks not on the dining plan? I guess the only question is whether it will be a 1TS or 2TS restaurant.


----------



## exwdwcm

PIRATEGIRL007 said:


> Only in the Disney community could we get a bunch of adults excited over some concrete and a new sidewalk!


LOL!!! 



Anjelica said:


> We just got back from our Christmas trip this past Tuesday.  One thing I wanted to comment on (sorry if this has already been stated) but several of the nights we were there late at MK I could see the construction folks working hard on the expansion.  You could see the welding flares on the steel constructions from the people mover, speedway, etc.  I found this surprising as even on a Friday night close to midnight they were working "through" the night.


Totally makes sense to me, afterall, nighttime/after closing is when there is a LOT of activity in the parks with CMs stocking, cleaning, updating etc.  There is a lot of activity at night even without all of the construction.  It's nice to know they are working so hard though!!!  

and whoever asked about Be Our Guest being on the DP, i would assume so, no reason why it wouldn't be that I could think of, especially considering they just added so many more restaurants to it as of late (including T-REX etc.).  I am hoping to get a ressie there in November if open! !

Btw- who else has ridden the Ariel ride at DL?  I have to say, I just rode it in November while I was there for a short business trip and I was not all that impressed.  It was just a dark ride with some fun animatronics, but nothing that blew me away.  I didn't even care to ride it again (and there was no line).  So I am not all that excited about that.  But I am excited for the new Storybook Circus area and B&B area!


----------



## DisneyAngie45

Not that excited for the Little Mermaid ride itself, but I think Prince Eric's castle is going to look amazing,
When I went this past August, for some reason I didn't even know the expansion was happening. All of a sudden I see the Beast's castle peaking out and I just started freaking out. Beauty and the Beast is my favourite movie! Can't wait for that to open!
How much do you think the Be Our Guest restaurant will be during the day?


----------



## Berlioz70

exwdwcm said:


> Btw- who else has ridden the Ariel ride at DL?  I have to say, I just rode it in November while I was there for a short business trip and I was not all that impressed.  It was just a dark ride with some fun animatronics, but nothing that blew me away.  I didn't even care to ride it again (and there was no line).  So I am not all that excited about that.  But I am excited for the new Storybook Circus area and B&B area!



I was just there a couple weeks ago... I enjoyed the themeing, but agree, it's just like any other dark ride; the Ursula audio animatronic was great - too bad the scene is so short! We walked right on and there was never a line that we saw.


----------



## kkproulx

Need to read this thread....wanted to be able to find....cannot wait!!!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

> Btw- who else has ridden the Ariel ride at DL?  I have to say, I just rode it in November while I was there for a short business trip and I was not all that impressed.  It was just a dark ride with some fun animatronics, but nothing that blew me away.  I didn't even care to ride it again (and there was no line).  So I am not all that excited about that.  But I am excited for the new Storybook Circus area and B&B area!



I imagined that it would be a lot like the Nemo & friends ride at EPCOT.  Was it?


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

lionking13 said:


> new aerial photos of the fantasyland expansion
> 
> http://disneybrit.com/2011/12/exclusive-wdw-fantasyland-construction-aerial-photos/



Great photos!  Thanks.  Looking forward to Dumbo in Feb 2012.  Wish more would be done by then too, but at least we'll get a little taste of new Fantasyland.


----------



## Turk February

gometros said:


> Only a humble guess, but I don't see why not. Are there any restaurants in the parks not on the dining plan? I guess the only question is whether it will be a 1TS or 2TS restaurant.



I would bet 2 credits for evening dining.


----------



## 1tufgt

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> I imagined that it would be a lot like the Nemo & friends ride at EPCOT.  Was it?



Yeah. You can find a ton a videos on YouTube of the ride through.


----------



## miprender

lionking13 said:


> new aerial photos of the fantasyland expansion
> 
> http://disneybrit.com/2011/12/exclusive-wdw-fantasyland-construction-aerial-photos/



Great photos! But what is that big inground swimming pool hole?  Is that were the Dwarves Mine Ride is going?


----------



## 1tufgt

miprender said:


> Great photos! But what is that big inground swimming pool hole?  Is that were the Dwarves Mine Ride is going?



Correct


----------



## Berlioz70

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> I imagined that it would be a lot like the Nemo & friends ride at EPCOT.  Was it?



There is a video linked in the first post.


----------



## exwdwcm

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> I imagined that it would be a lot like the Nemo & friends ride at EPCOT.  Was it?


yeah, the ride videos everyone mentions are out there and pretty much is it.  It is like Nemo, just more open.  I don't know what I expected, but it did not blow me away at all.  Still looking forward to all the new areas though- like everyone said, just love all the details even on the outside.  We are booked for November 8-17th, so really hoping most of it is open by then!


----------



## Berlioz70

gometros said:


> Only a humble guess, but I don't see why not. Are there any restaurants in the parks not on the dining plan? I guess the only question is whether it will be a 1TS or 2TS restaurant.



You are correct, every restaurant in the parks is on the DDP. 

I was looking at some history on La Hacienda and Via Napoli, and it appears both opened with the DDP in tow. It sounds like La Hacienda was confirmed with DDP if you made your ADR over the phone, but said "no DDP" if you made the ADR on-line (creating a lot of confusion). However, once you showed up, DDP was honored for everyone, so it was chalked up to just poor on-line info.


----------



## pilferk

gometros said:


> Only a humble guess, but I don't see why not. Are there any restaurants in the parks not on the dining plan? I guess the only question is whether it will be a 1TS or 2TS restaurant.



Probably 1 TS (but it will be the 2nd hardest get, for awhile, at WDW) for evening dining.

I'd be SHOCKED if they made it a Signature, considering CRT is about 50 yards away.

I think, like the Epcot Princess Breakfast, it'll be 1 TS..but you'll get pretty good value from that credit.

Lunch will probably be like the new Cantina in Mexico at Epcot.....1 CS credit, and you can use the area that is used at night for TS as a seating area.


----------



## momto4princesses

So considering ADR are made 180 days out, I wonder how much lead time they will give us on its opening.  I would think they'd give some.  Not that they'll have any problems filling all their dining spots, but more to give folks the option to cancel other ADR in order to eat there.


----------



## Berlioz70

Hacienda didn't take ADRs for the first couple of weeks, and then opened future ADRs right before it opened.

Examiner



> A soft opening is currently scheduled for mid-September through October 15 for the brand new restaurant at the Mexico pavilion in EPCOT. For dates after October 15 though, reservations will be available for La Hacidena de San Angel.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

exwdwcm said:


> Btw- who else has ridden the Ariel ride at DL?  I have to say, I just rode it in November while I was there for a short business trip and I was not all that impressed.  It was just a dark ride with some fun animatronics, but nothing that blew me away.  I didn't even care to ride it again (and there was no line).  So I am not all that excited about that.  But I am excited for the new Storybook Circus area and B&B area!



Interesting! I haven't been to DL to ride their version of the ride, but I watched the ride-through video on YouTube...and I'm pretty excited about it! But then I really *like* the old-school Disney dark rides--Peter Pan, Small World (yes, I really do like it!), Snow White. To me there is a lot of magic in those, despite the fact that they are relatively low-tech and definitely not thrill rides. Plus I was amazed at how spot-on they got the Little Mermaid scenes for the ride! 

It's nice that we all get excited about different things...keeps the lines more manageable!


----------



## lionking13

This makes me so excited to see them test the new dumbo out!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZkBQM6qM74&context=C35c28bdADOEgsToPDskLDKUaPboLs3OwniRgjerjP


----------



## DisneyAngie45

woohooo for progress!


----------



## dmband

Marking thread


----------



## fflmaster

Just looking at the recent pictures I think disney is behind schedule for the fantasyland expansion.

I can't see how they can get most of the buildings finished with the grounds and decorations as well by this summer at all.

I am thinking more likely most of fantasyland will not open until very late 2012 or most likely 2013 sometime.

Shame since I was exicted when the rumor started about beauty and the beast rest might open this summer.


----------



## momto4princesses

fflmaster said:


> Just looking at the recent pictures I think disney is behind schedule for the fantasyland expansion.
> 
> I can't see how they can get most of the buildings finished with the grounds and decorations as well by this summer at all.
> 
> I am thinking more likely most of fantasyland will not open until very late 2012 or most likely 2013 sometime.
> 
> Shame since I was exicted when the rumor started about beauty and the beast rest might open this summer.



But what you also have to take into consideration is Fl's summer are full of rain which throws you behind but then in the winter months we get very little rain which allows you to make up alot of time.  I think you'll be amazed at how much more can get done Jan-Mar as opposed to June-October.  JMO


----------



## DanBoris

momto4princesses said:


> But what you also have to take into consideration is Fl's summer are full of rain which throws you behind but then in the winter months we get very little rain which allows you to make up alot of time.  I think you'll be amazed at how much more can get done Jan-Mar as opposed to June-October.  JMO



I could see things opening in the summer, what I am having a hard time with at this point is that parts of Storybook Circus are supposed to open in 6 weeks. Even excluding the tents and they still have a lot of work to do on that area.


----------



## Magalex

Just curious! We have our vacation planned for 6/7-6/14 so what could be open at that time point? Any wild guesses?


----------



## lsulindy

Magalex said:


> Just curious! We have our vacation planned for 6/7-6/14 so what could be open at that time point? Any wild guesses?



The new Dumbo, Casey's water area, and the train stop in should be open.

A recent blog post entry suggested that The Little Mermaid ride and Be Our Guest restaurant would be open this summer.  Which would be earlier than most people expected.  So, those are possibilities.


----------



## exwdwcm

GenevieveRaqs said:


> Interesting! I haven't been to DL to ride their version of the ride, but I watched the ride-through video on YouTube...and I'm pretty excited about it! But then I really *like* the old-school Disney dark rides--Peter Pan, Small World (yes, I really do like it!), Snow White. To me there is a lot of magic in those, despite the fact that they are relatively low-tech and definitely not thrill rides. Plus I was amazed at how spot-on they got the Little Mermaid scenes for the ride!
> 
> It's nice that we all get excited about different things...keeps the lines more manageable!


so true! I was really surprised there was no line at mermaid in DL when I went.  It was dead empty!  I am sure there will be crowds at WDW though for sure- since it has been so long awaited! 



lionking13 said:


> This makes me so excited to see them test the new dumbo out!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZkBQM6qM74&context=C35c28bdADOEgsToPDskLDKUaPboLs3OwniRgjerjP


Oh awesome! Love it!


----------



## pmdeve

We are going the middle of June, can't wait to see what is completed by then


----------



## miprender

lionking13 said:


> This makes me so excited to see them test the new dumbo out!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZkBQM6qM74&context=C35c28bdADOEgsToPDskLDKUaPboLs3OwniRgjerjP



 We will be there the end of June and never imagined it will be possible that this area could be open


----------



## nytimez

lsulindy said:


> The new Dumbo, Casey's water area, and the train stop in should be open.
> 
> A recent blog post entry suggested that The Little Mermaid ride and Be Our Guest restaurant would be open this summer.  Which would be earlier than most people expected.  So, those are possibilities.



Maybe I missed it, but I don't see where it says this summer -- just this year.


----------



## lsulindy

nytimez said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I don't see where it says this summer -- just this year.



Ahh... I didn't read through it again.  Looks like they changed the wording... 

This quotes the original wording:
http://disneybrit.com/2011/12/fantasyland-expansion-to-begin-opening-summer-2012/
and here:
http://wdisneysecrets.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20975&p=269802

“the Fantasyland expansion—first announced at the 2009 D23 Expo, with an update given at the 2011 D23 Expo—will more than double the size of the area. The first phase opens in summer 2012 and will feature fresh attractions and richer experiences. Cruise by this summer to check out Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid, Be Our Guest restaurant, and more!”


----------



## nklooz

lsulindy said:


> The new Dumbo, Casey's water area, and the train stop in should be open.
> 
> A recent blog post entry suggested that The Little Mermaid ride and Be Our Guest restaurant would be open this summer.  Which would be earlier than most people expected.  So, those are possibilities.




Shouldn't Goofini also be open when the new Dumbo opens?


----------



## Berlioz70

lionking13 said:


> This makes me so excited to see them test the new dumbo out!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZkBQM6qM74&context=C35c28bdADOEgsToPDskLDKUaPboLs3OwniRgjerjP



Very exciting!! Thanks for posting.



lsulindy said:


> Ahh... I didn't read through it again.  Looks like they changed the wording...
> 
> the Fantasyland expansionfirst announced at the 2009 D23 Expo, with an update given at the 2011 D23 Expowill more than double the size of the area. The first phase opens in summer 2012 and will feature fresh attractions and richer experiences. Cruise by this summer to check out Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid, Be Our Guest restaurant, and more!



I honestly think it was poor reporting. Phase one will be open by the summer, but phase 2 (TLM and B&B) are not opening until the fall. I think someone over edited/paraphrased without all of the facts, which led to an unfortunate misunderstanding.

I just hope no one plans a vacation around this paragraph without more official confirmation.


----------



## kkproulx

I'm sad now....we are going the end of March.....I wanna change to the end of summer now!


----------



## PrincessBelle39

We are there for the first 2 1/2 weeks of August.  I'm checking all the time for some positive news.


----------



## laura428

Berlioz70 said:


> Very exciting!! Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think it was poor reporting. Phase one will be open by the summer, but phase 2 (TLM and B&B) are not opening until the fall. I think someone over edited/paraphrased without all of the facts, which led to an unfortunate misunderstanding.
> 
> I just hope no one plans a vacation around this paragraph without more official confirmation.



Hmmm... our trip is booked for Sept 15-23.  Wondering if I should try to postpone til October....?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Struggling with the waiting till 2013 to go... hopefully they will have it ready by then


----------



## nytimez

Berlioz70 said:


> I honestly think it was poor reporting. Phase one will be open by the summer, but phase 2 (TLM and B&B) are not opening until the fall. I think someone over edited/paraphrased without all of the facts, which led to an unfortunate misunderstanding.



That would be my guess too.   



laura428 said:


> Hmmm... our trip is booked for Sept 15-23.  Wondering if I should try to postpone til October....?



If it's very important to you to see the new stuff, don't book your trip until you know it will be open, plain and simple. You could move it to October and still not see it, since they could open it in November or even December.

I'd take any "ahead of schedule" rumors with a huge grain of salt at this point.


----------



## lsulindy

Berlioz70 said:


> I honestly think it was poor reporting. Phase one will be open by the summer, but phase 2 (TLM and B&B) are not opening until the fall. I think someone over edited/paraphrased without all of the facts, which led to an unfortunate misunderstanding.
> 
> I just hope no one plans a vacation around this paragraph without more official confirmation.



I agree. I was surprised when I read it.  I think it's a misstatement that they've now corrected.  From what I understand, phase I (Dumbo, Casey water area, etc) will be open before the summer.  Little Mermaid and Be Our Guest will be later.  Possibly late summer, but I wouldn't say "cruise by this summer" to see them.


----------



## pilferk

momto4princesses said:


> But what you also have to take into consideration is Fl's summer are full of rain which throws you behind but then in the winter months we get very little rain which allows you to make up alot of time.  I think you'll be amazed at how much more can get done Jan-Mar as opposed to June-October.  JMO



The other thing is this:

Much of the initial work is on infrastructure, foundations, etc....stuff that's not readily apparent when simply looking over the wall.  That stuff all has to be completed prior to "vertical" construction.

Sure, I'm sure SOME of that was in place, before.  But I'm also sure they had to do some massive work and re-work on those systems, as well as add new ones.

I think things will begin to progress a LOT quicker, provided that work is done now. I don't know about timelines/schedules, but I'm not SURE they're behind, just by looking over the fence.


----------



## DanBoris

lsulindy said:


> I agree. I was surprised when I read it.  I think it's a misstatement that they've now corrected.  From what I understand, phase I (Dumbo, Casey water area, etc) will be open before the summer.  Little Mermaid and Be Our Guest will be later.  Possibly late summer, but I wouldn't say "cruise by this summer" to see them.



Dumbo, and probably Goffini and the train station have pretty much been confirmed to open in February. There was this recent Disney press release:

_"New Fantasyland (early 2012) – The largest expansion project in Magic Kingdom history will open in phases beginning February 2012 at Walt Disney World Resort, featuring attractions and experiences in an area that will nearly double the size of Fantasyland.  Among the novelties, guests will be able to fly high with The Great Goofini or with Dumbo the Flying Elephant, “immerse” themselves in Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid and “be our guest” at the Beast’s Castle. Out of the gate in early 2012 will be The Barnstormer coaster, Fantasyland Station and – for the first time anywhere turning counter-clockwise – the first half of the Dumbo the Flying Elephant attraction. Completion of The New Fantasyland is scheduled for 2014 with most new experiences open by 2013."_

Not to mention the official Disney Parks calendar list a Dumbo refurb from January 09 - Friday, February 17. Since it wouldn't make sense to close and re-open the existing one, this is pretty good confirmation that Feb 17 is the target date for the new Dumbo to open.


----------



## lionking13

this video i am about to post has a fantasyland expansion clip from 2:15 to 4 minutes 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MiceChat?blend=1&ob=video-mustangbase#p/a/u/0/9GIg-K0Kdw8

My opinion on the whole Fantasyland timeline is that the summer opening of Beauty and the Beast area, and LM area are bogus. I believe that the storybook circus area will open sometime in late February since Disney wants to keep one dumbo open at all times. As far as Disney has announced the BATB area and LM area will open sometime in late fall but I'm hoping they are ahead of schedule judging by the amount of work done on the exterior of both areas. Hopefully Disney will clarify whats happening with Fantasyland


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> Dumbo, and probably Goffini and the train station have pretty much been confirmed to open in February. There was this recent Disney press release:
> 
> _"New Fantasyland (early 2012)  The largest expansion project in Magic Kingdom history will open in phases beginning February 2012 at Walt Disney World Resort, featuring attractions and experiences in an area that will nearly double the size of Fantasyland.  Among the novelties, guests will be able to fly high with The Great Goofini or with Dumbo the Flying Elephant, immerse themselves in Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid and be our guest at the Beasts Castle. Out of the gate in early 2012 will be The Barnstormer coaster, Fantasyland Station and  for the first time anywhere turning counter-clockwise  the first half of the Dumbo the Flying Elephant attraction. Completion of The New Fantasyland is scheduled for 2014 with most new experiences open by 2013."_
> 
> Not to mention the official Disney Parks calendar list a Dumbo refurb from January 09 - Friday, February 17. Since it wouldn't make sense to close and re-open the existing one, this is pretty good confirmation that Feb 17 is the target date for the new Dumbo to open.



This is great! By chance is there a link I can use as a source to include this on the first post?

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Sunnywho

We are thinking about a Disney trip in early spring 2013. This is from the first page here:


> Complete - Hundred Acre Wood facade for The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Early 2012 - Half of Storybook Circus with double Dumbo, Great Goofini coaster, Fantasyland Train Station, Casey Jr.
> Late 2012 - Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid ride, Be Our Guest restaurant, Beauty and the Beast village, Belle meet-and-greet, Castle wall
> Early 2013 - Remaining half of Storybook Circus with Petes Silly Sideshow
> Late 2013 - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train roller coaster


Is this still accurate? In March 2013, is it scheduled for everything to be complete except those three things (the second half of storybook circus, Pete's Silly Sideshow, and the seven dwarfs mine train)? Do they seem to be "on schedule" so far? Sorry if these questions have been asked a lot!!


----------



## nytimez

Sunnywho said:


> We are thinking about a Disney trip in early spring 2013. This is from the first page here:
> 
> Is this still accurate? In March 2013, is it scheduled for everything to be complete except those three things (the second half of storybook circus, Pete's Silly Sideshow, and the seven dwarfs mine train)? Do they seem to be "on schedule" so far? Sorry if these questions have been asked a lot!!



More or less... I'd say 2014 is just as likely for Snow White as late 2013, though. It's all subject to change, of course, but by March 2013 it's a safe bet that you'll be able to see most, if not all, of Storybook Circus as well as the Beast and Mermaid stuff.


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree with NYTimes, I'd count on 2014 for the Mine Train, but everything else still seems on target!

The one item not listed is the Princess Fairytale Hall... I've heard several different dates so I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Berlioz70 said:


> From Stitch Kingdom, Oct. 27:
> Snow White's Scary Adventures is expected to close in February 2012.



Any more reports about this?  I don't see it listed anywhere on rehab/closure lists.


----------



## Berlioz70

Nope. I was just looking at the refurb info regarding Test Track, which is not until April and has already been announced. I'm surprised Disney hasn't said anything yet regarding Snow White.


----------



## MusicMouse

Does anyone know if they will open the FantasyLand Train Station at the same time that they open the Storybook Circus section?


----------



## skater

We rode Snow White in Sept. to say goodbye to it.  I'll be surprised if I get to ride it again in Feb.  I'll miss that one .


----------



## Turk February

MusicMouse said:


> Does anyone know if they will open the FantasyLand Train Station at the same time that they open the Storybook Circus section?



Train station will open in early 2012 as part of phase 1.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

MusicMouse said:


> Does anyone know if they will open the FantasyLand Train Station at the same time that they open the Storybook Circus section?



I'm confused.  Even though the train station is in the Storybook Circus Section(same place it was before), they are calling it Fantasyland train station?????  Or are they making 2 new train stations??


----------



## Berlioz70

It's being themed to Casey Jr... I do not believe anyone is "officially" calling it the fantasyland train station, just how people recongized it pre-Storybook Circus (when Pixie Hollow was on the plans).


----------



## skater

Turk February said:


> Train station will open in early 2012 as part of phase 1.




I think I'm almost more excited about this than anything else .


----------



## HeatherLassell

AliceinMaryland said:


> I'm confused.  Even though the train station is in the Storybook Circus Section(same place it was before), they are calling it Fantasyland train station?????  Or are they making 2 new train stations??



Storybook Circus section is part of the "NEW FANTASYLAND" so the station is still called the fantasyland train station.


----------



## Berlioz70

MK Photos from 1/6!

Skins are going up on the tents:


----------



## pmdeve

I wonder if they will time any of the openings to the Leap Day celebration?  It would be great!


----------



## brajfamily

Does anyone know where the train will let you off in the new FL?  Wondering if there will be a "temporary" entrance to the part of FL that is open.  Thanks!!


----------



## DanBoris

brajfamily said:


> Does anyone know where the train will let you off in the new FL?  Wondering if there will be a "temporary" entrance to the part of FL that is open.  Thanks!!



The location of the station isn't changing, it will let you off right next to The Great Goofini (formally Barnstormer) in Storybook Circus (which used to be Toontown). There won't be a train station in the Fantasyland Forest section of the expansion.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

brajfamily said:


> Does anyone know where the train will let you off in the new FL?  Wondering if there will be a "temporary" entrance to the part of FL that is open.  Thanks!!



Good question!



DanBoris said:


> The location of the station isn't changing, it will let you off right next to The Great Goofini (formally Barnstormer) in Storybook Circus (which used to be Toontown). There won't be a train station in the Fantasyland Forest section of the expansion.



It's not right next to the Barnstormer though.  To go to the station you pass by the Barnstormer and the area that used to be Donald's boat play area (can't remember the name), and the walk way you can take to Tomorrowland.  On the other side I assume there will be a temporary wall to hide the work still going on.  I wonder if it will almost be like a tunnell- walls on either side as you head toward the Great Goofini- or if they will have finished some of the area.  It's pretty tough to tell what it will look like from the photos we've seen so far- there's still so much construction going on!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lionking13 said:


> This makes me so excited to see them test the new dumbo out!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZkBQM6qM74&context=C35c28bdADOEgsToPDskLDKUaPboLs3OwniRgjerjP



Exciting to see it (something) actually up and running - and I think the new toper looks great!

Do miss Timothy the Mouse, but perhaps he will only be on the one that moves and the thinking is it would be weird to have 2 Timothies


----------



## happygirl

Is any of the new stuff going to be open in feb


----------



## DanBoris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Exciting to see it (something) actually up and running - and I think the new toper looks great!
> 
> Do miss Timothy the Mouse, but perhaps he will only be on the one that moves and the thinking is it would be weird to have 2 Timothies



No stranger then 32 Dumbos 



happygirl said:


> Is any of the new stuff going to be open in feb



Dumbo, the re-themed Barnstormer and the train station should be open by the end of February.


----------



## katiemely

Am I stretching when I hope that some of the new rides will be open end of September this year???


----------



## chansman

We stayed at the YC this past September and will start planning our trip for this year soon. I don't want to go back until the expansion is open as there has been construction our last two visits. My DDW wants to go the last week in November as we REALLY missed the Christmas decorations this time. From everything I've read here, all it says is the first part of the expansion will open late 2012...what does late mean? You think we'll be good to go late November? 

oh what to do what to do...lol


----------



## exwdwcm

chansman said:


> We stayed at the YC this past September and will start planning our trip for this year soon. I don't want to go back until the expansion is open as there has been construction our last two visits. My DDW wants to go the last week in November as we REALLY missed the Christmas decorations this time. From everything I've read here, all it says is the first part of the expansion will open late 2012...what does late mean? You think we'll be good to go late November?
> 
> oh what to do what to do...lol


I don't think you can really guarantee when it will be.  Dates could slide or change, hence the vague Fall 2012.  We are booked for November 9-17th and I am just hoping that B&B and Ariel will be open by then.  Crossing my fingers! But also preparing myself that there is a possibility it won't be open.  You never know.  But really hoping to get a ressie at the Be Our Guest restaurant!


----------



## chansman

yeah, I just want to see some new things. We go every year and my rule is that we have to do, try, or eat something new for each day of our trip...it's getting tough!

It was neat to see all of the construction from the train. Just enough glimpses to build some excitement.


----------



## pilferk

exwdwcm said:


> I don't think you can really guarantee when it will be.  Dates could slide or change, hence the vague Fall 2012.



And remember...Fall TECHNICALLY goes until late December..usually around the 20th.  

I'd expect they'd want stuff up and running before then...probably early to mid November (at the latest).  Whether they'll hit that or not...we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## pilferk

chansman said:


> We stayed at the YC this past September and will start planning our trip for this year soon. I don't want to go back until the expansion is open as there has been construction our last two visits. My DDW wants to go the last week in November as we REALLY missed the Christmas decorations this time. From everything I've read here, all it says is the first part of the expansion will open late 2012...what does late mean? You think we'll be good to go late November?
> 
> oh what to do what to do...lol



The FIRST part will actually open sooner, I think.  Mid-February (think Dumbo, Goofy, and the train station).

Some of the other areas are, as you said, slated to open in "Fall 2012".

There will probably STILL be construction going on, even in Nov.  I don't think they'll have the expansion complete til at least next year (and maybe early 2014).


----------



## Berlioz70

A new video - lots of work on the new Dumbo!

1/10/12 - New Fantasyland Construction


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Berlioz70 said:


> A new video - lots of work on the new Dumbo!
> 
> 1/10/12 - New Fantasyland Construction



Yay!!!  Can't wait!  

Never ridden Dumbo before (25+ visits, but just never did it... don't know why) and now I can't wait to try it out in the new location.  Hope it's done on time- we'll be there at the end of February.


----------



## DanBoris

There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.


----------



## lsulindy

DanBoris said:


> There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.


----------



## scott2997

DanBoris said:


> There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.



Well done Dan!


----------



## jackirkh

Great resource! So much information! subscribing...


----------



## Sunnywho

DanBoris said:


> There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.



I asked about dates and this is perfect! I think spring 2013 will be a far better choice for me than fall 2012 because I am interested in the beauty and the beast and little mermaid attractions.


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.



Fantastic!! I'm adding to the first post!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Berlioz70 said:


> A new video - lots of work on the new Dumbo!
> 
> 1/10/12 - New Fantasyland Construction



This one shows them testing Dumbo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayzpOyBFQ-U&feature=related


----------



## Berlioz70

An Aerial View of New Fantasyland, The Grand Floridian DVC, and Big Thunder Mountain, 1/12/12


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> An Aerial View of New Fantasyland, The Grand Floridian DVC, and Big Thunder Mountain, 1/12/12



On no! It looks like some of the Dumbos from the old ride crash landed!


----------



## exwdwcm

Berlioz70 said:


> An Aerial View of New Fantasyland, The Grand Floridian DVC, and Big Thunder Mountain, 1/12/12


wow great updates, thanks for sharing.  Poor old Dumbo! lol


----------



## neatokimmo

Awesome updates! Can't believe we are missing Dumbo by a few weeks


----------



## pmdeve

We will be ther the end of February. Can't wait to see what is completed then.


----------



## miprender

DanBoris said:


> There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.



 Awesome job.



Berlioz70 said:


> An Aerial View of New Fantasyland, The Grand Floridian DVC, and Big Thunder Mountain, 1/12/12



Great pictures.


----------



## Crazybusy1

We will be there in July and were looking hoping more would be finished by then--especially the Castles!  
Oh well, I guess this just means we will HAVE to go back Again next year


----------



## bjakmom

DGrD(8) and I just saw Beauty and the Beast 3D.  It's been a few years since I had seen the movie and as I was watching, I couldn't help but think about what rooms/details from the movie will be incorporated into the new B&B area.  Can't wait to see some 'inside' details.


----------



## atisikitabasket

Do you think Goofin and the train station will also open with Dumbo in Feb?  We will be there the 12-17 of Feb do you think there is anyway they will open on Friday since it is Presidents weekend?  Son really wants to ride it and daughter wants to ride Dumbo!


----------



## jackirkh

I've passed the construction in FL several times and admired the artwork, but have never researched exactly what will be included. What I am saying is that I am impressed with this thread!

Excited that there is a good chance a few attractions will be open in May when we visit! Less excited that Dwarves ride is not due til late 2012  

Also glad to see a TS restaurant being constructed. MK really needed another TS option not to mention the theme will be awesome.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

jackirkh said:


> I've passed the construction in FL several times and admired the artwork, but have never researched exactly what will be included. What I am saying is that I am impressed with this thread!
> 
> Excited that there is a good chance a few attractions will be open in May when we visit! Less excited that Dwarves ride is not due til late 2012
> 
> Also glad to see a TS restaurant being constructed. MK really needed another TS option not to mention the theme will be awesome.


I thought the Mine Train wasn't until early or late 2013?


----------



## jackirkh

Yup a typo. Obvious from the figure above that its late 2013.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

I just saw that chart too. Typo on my part saying early 2013.


----------



## *sarah*

We changed our trip from July 2012 to December 2012.....I REALLY hope the Little Mermaid area will be open then.


----------



## Berlioz70

Updated the first post with the new dates for Dumbo:

Stitch Kingdom - WDW Refurbs: Dumbo Re-Opening Delayed Until Mid-March


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Berlioz70 said:


> Updated the first post with the new dates for Dumbo:
> 
> Stitch Kingdom - WDW Refurbs: Dumbo Re-Opening Delayed Until Mid-March



Uh oh... Any thoughts on what this will mean for the train station & Great Gofini?


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Berlioz70 speculated that Great Goofini will be delayed as well.


----------



## Royal Consort

DanBoris said:


> There have been more and more questions about opening dates for Fantasyland recently and these tend to be hard to answer since there are so many pieces opening at different times, and a lot of uncertainty in the dates. To help give people a better understanding of the schedule I put this diagram together based on all the information that has been released by various sources. For each attraction the darker the box is, the greater chance of it opening in that month. Hope this helps and I will try to keep it up to date when more information surfaces.




Hrmmm. We were planning to travel to the States to visit Disney World from the 1st -8th Dec 2012 and were hoping the majority of new Fantasyland to be open, particularly LM and BATB. Now I'm wondering if we should hold off booking this year and maybe go in 2013 some time. Would rather not have to wait more than one year for our holiday however. Argh, I don't know now.

Suggestions?


----------



## DanBoris

Royal Consort said:


> Hrmmm. We were planning to travel to the States to visit Disney World from the 1st -8th Dec 2012 and were hoping the majority of new Fantasyland to be open, particularly LM and BATB. Now I'm wondering if we should hold off booking this year and maybe go in 2013 some time. Would rather not have to wait more than one year for our holiday however. Argh, I don't know now.
> 
> Suggestions?



It's likely that LM and BatB will be open by then, but you just never know what could delay construction. If it's a once in a lifetime trip, then maybe wait a few more months just to be sure, otherwise go, have a great time, and know that if it's not open you will see it next time.


----------



## ginadv

I'm not surprised that they're pushing the openings back to March.  Looking at the pics from 1/12 on the wdwnews blog last night I was wondering how they would ever get everything ready in 5 weeks.

I'm actually glad to hear that the new attractions are delayed--only because we have a short visit this time and I couldn't figure out how to fit the new FL stuff into our MK plans!  We'll miss Dumbo, but will look forward to seeing more, if not all, of the new FL up and running on a future (longer!) visit.

Thanks, everyone, for the updates!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

My family and I are going to be in Disney World the week of September 15th! My sister in law would absolutely love to be able to take my niece to the new Belle restaurant. I saw on the first page of this thread that reservations may be taken soon? Is there anyway to keep up to date with this so I can get those reservations for her if it will be open then? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mom2rtk

VroomVroomLightning said:


> My family and I are going to be in Disney World the week of September 15th! My sister in law would absolutely love to be able to take my niece to the new Belle restaurant. I saw on the first page of this thread that reservations may be taken soon? Is there anyway to keep up to date with this so I can get those reservations for her if it will be open then? Thanks for any advice!



I really have to think they are going to be VERY careful with the opening and take NO chance on taking ADR's, then running late, and disappointing a bunch of guests. I would expect them to err on the side of caution and be absolutely sure of their dates before opening ADR's. 

I have no doubt they will fill them in a heartbeat with very little notice so there's nothing to be gained by doing it too early.


----------



## Berlioz70

VroomVroomLightning said:


> I saw on the first page of this thread that reservations may be taken soon?



I certainly hope not... I didn't mean to make that impression.

Recent history, Via Napoli and La Hacienda, have shown us that reservations do not open up until the restaurant is in soft openings. I can only assume Be Our Guest will be the same. I personally do not expect to hear anything about reservations until Sept/Oct.

The good news is, both of those restaurants opened with the DDP, so I'm also assuming the same for Be Our Guest.


----------



## Berlioz70

Just added this to the first post, FAQ section:



> _*
> When will reservations be available for Be Our Guest?*_
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no set answer for this. But we can look at history for WDW's 2 newest restaurants:
> 
> Via Napoli: started taking reservations on Aug 6th for Sept 10th opening, soft opening on August 5th.
> La Hacienda: started taking reservations on Sept 16th for Oct. 15th opening, soft opening on September 15th.
> 
> Both restaurants opened with the Disney Dining Plan.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I didn't mean to make it seem your information was misleading. Thank You for your help. And thank you for all the information you have provided.


----------



## twokids0204

When is* Be Our Guest* scheduled to open?


----------



## jackirkh

So excited about 'Be Our Guest'!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I couldnt help myself... Just got back from the theatre.. B&B3D


----------



## Berlioz70

twokids0204 said:


> When is* Be Our Guest* scheduled to open?



LOL - such a good question.

Check out the grid on the first post, made by another DISSer, that estimates FLE openings. Outside of Dumbo, no other dates are known.


----------



## twokids0204

Berlioz70 said:


> LOL - such a good question.
> 
> Check out the grid on the first post, made by another DISSer, that estimates FLE openings. Outside of Dumbo, no other dates are known.


----------



## KKMack

Thank you for all the great information.  It's so helpful.


----------



## HeatherLassell

twokids0204 said:


> When is* Be Our Guest* scheduled to open?



So far all Disney has officially said is "LATE 2012" so it's anyones guess what that really means.   I'm personally hoping it means Late September beginning of October.  lol Since that's when our first EVER trip is planned and Beauty and the Beast is my favorite Disney movie.


----------



## exwdwcm

mom2rtk said:


> I really have to think they are going to be VERY careful with the opening and take NO chance on taking ADR's, then running late, and disappointing a bunch of guests. I would expect them to err on the side of caution and be absolutely sure of their dates before opening ADR's.
> 
> I have no doubt they will fill them in a heartbeat with very little notice so there's nothing to be gained by doing it too early.


I agree, they aren't going to risk anything until they are sure.  I am hoping to snag a ressie when the time does come, assuming it is open for our week before Thanksgiving trip!


----------



## DanBoris

Here is an updated timeline reflecting the new Dumbo date. I was hoping I could just update the image in Picassa and have the link stay the same but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## tpettie

DanBoris said:


> Here is an updated timeline reflecting the new Dumbo date. I was hoping I could just update the image in Picassa and have the link stay the same but that doesn't seem to work.



What is the key/code for the various shades of grey/black??


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> Here is an updated timeline reflecting the new Dumbo date. I was hoping I could just update the image in Picassa and have the link stay the same but that doesn't seem to work.



Awesome! Any chance you want to add Fairytale Hall in there?

Updated the first post!


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> Awesome! Any chance you want to add Fairytale Hall in there?
> 
> Updated the first post!



I intentionally left that one off because I have nothing to go on to estimate  date! There have been some vague rumors floating around for a while now but with dates all over the map. I can't even begin to guess.


----------



## jblife62442

Has anyone heard anything about whether or not Dumbo the character will be doing meet and greets while the ride is closed? I know this happened several years ago when the ride was closed for refurbishment, but I haven't heard for sure if it's happening again for this time frame. DisneyWiki says he will be out, but they have no source, so I'm not trusting it.


----------



## ajseagles3

It would be so awesome if the bulk of the "year-end 2012" stuff was ready by the end of September, but I'm not getting my hopes up. My little girls would really love to eat at Belle's restaurant!


----------



## lsulindy

tpettie said:


> What is the key/code for the various shades of grey/black??



The darker the area, the more likely the opening.


----------



## Berlioz70

jblife62442 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about whether or not Dumbo the character will be doing meet and greets while the ride is closed? I know this happened several years ago when the ride was closed for refurbishment, but I haven't heard for sure if it's happening again for this time frame. DisneyWiki says he will be out, but they have no source, so I'm not trusting it.



Afraid Not.


----------



## RK13

Great thread and awesome grid DB!  One of my DDs was searching the Disney site for updates on the expansion last night and could not find anything. 

Heading down in late Aug, looks like a couple of attractions should be open.


----------



## lionking13

here is a recent video of some of the dumbo removal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opSESyQBVzc&context=C3e29b54ADOEgsToPDskKICRkH49l8SZD5UzbqnLdz


----------



## THE3jsmom

Thanks for this update!!! I keep going back and forth with planning our next trip.


----------



## kristie73

Thanks for the info.  We are planning to be there at the end of March so hopefully no more delays for Dumbo.  I just wish they would update the park map on the WDW website so we can see where everything will be.  This is our first trip to WDW so interesting that we will see new Dumbo, Goofy ride, train stop, etc.  

I am bummed about missing BTMR though and missing a whole land (Toon Town), but still looking forward to our trip.


----------



## mkirasichdis

Great grid thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

Photos from yesterday (1/19)

Part I

Part II


----------



## Muslickz

Berlioz70 said:


> Photos from yesterday (1/19)
> 
> Part I
> 
> Part II



Awesome Photo's!

Thanks for the share!

-M


----------



## AliciaS

After two boys, we finally have our princess and we can't wait to take her to WDW!  So, we may "snap" and go at the end of February.  Will I be disappointed in the "magic" of Fantasyland, with the walls and closed attractions?  What I like about Disney is the attention to detail and theme so big blue walls don't really do it for me, you know?   Is the refurb overwhelming to the area or hardly noticeable?  

Our boys will be 7 and 4 and the princess will be 14 months old.  I think the Donald Duck splashground is gone, right?  What about the Winnie the Pooh playground?  Just running around one of these playgrounds was always a highlight for the boys so I wondered about the situation there.  We could always go over to the the island, but these were nice, soft contained areas where we could sit!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tomh

Both of those areas are gone.  There is an interactive queue for the Winnie the Pooh ride that my DS enjoyed quite a bit, and Tom Sawyer Island is a big hit with him, as is playing checkers on the dock there, or in Town Square, something that he just discovered this past year.


----------



## jcarwash

AliciaS said:


> What I like about Disney is the attention to detail and theme so big blue walls don't really do it for me, you know?   Is the refurb overwhelming to the area or hardly noticeable?



Using your scale, the work is closer to "overwhelming" than "hardly noticeable." Not that you won't have a great day at MK, but if you trace back on this thread you can see tons of ground and overhead photos that show the large scope of the additions and what isn't available at the moment.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

jcarwash said:


> Using your scale, the work is closer to "overwhelming" than "hardly noticeable." Not that you won't have a great day at MK, but if you trace back on this thread you can see tons of ground and overhead photos that show the large scope of the additions and what isn't available at the moment.



I agree, the walls are not unnoticed, but I wouldnt say it will cause you to have less fun in Fantasyland.


----------



## tink20

I haven't really been keeping up with all the updates, so forgive me for not knowing.

So, with the expansion there will be 2 new rides? the Aerial one and the Mine Train right? Plus the new Dumbo.  And two new restaurants, plus some new shops and character meet and greets. Am I missing anything?

Do you think the Aerial ride is going to be similar to the Nemo ride at Epcot?  and do you think the Mine Train ride will be something that non thrill riding folks can enjoy? Like if you can handle BTM then you should be okay.

Thanks, it all sounds so exciting..can't wait!


----------



## Berlioz70

Check the first post... 



tink20 said:


> So, with the expansion there will be 2 new rides? the Aerial one and the Mine Train right? Plus the new Dumbo.  And two new restaurants, plus some new shops and character meet and greets. Am I missing anything?



High level - yes.



tink20 said:


> Do you think the Aerial ride is going to be similar to the Nemo ride at Epcot?  and do you think the Mine Train ride will be something that non thrill riding folks can enjoy? Like if you can handle BTM then you should be okay.
> 
> Thanks, it all sounds so exciting..can't wait!



The first post has a video of The Little Mermaid attraction at DCA, which will be identical at WDW. Additionally, the first post has a video of a 3D model of the Mine Train.


----------



## tink20

Thanks, I guess I missed that the first time I looked.  Looks fun!


----------



## Berlioz70

Lots of sites posting new images:

Disney World/Fantasyland Aerial Photos 01/22/2011

PHOTOS - Original Dumbo close to being completely removed

Seven Dwarfs Mine Ride's Foundations Work Continue


----------



## arbolita

jblife62442 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about whether or not Dumbo the character will be doing meet and greets while the ride is closed? I know this happened several years ago when the ride was closed for refurbishment, but I haven't heard for sure if it's happening again for this time frame. DisneyWiki says he will be out, but they have no source, so I'm not trusting it.



Finally got photo confirmation on this! 
http://disneylens.tumblr.com/post/16297197679/marriedtothemagickingdom-disneyforeverlives

I'm super jealous of anyone who is able to gets to have this character greet.

EDIT: Darn it...I actually realized that's an old photo.  I guess we still have to wait for confirmation they have him out this time. Bummer.  http://disneyshawn.blogspot.com/2010/09/rarest-of-rare.html


----------



## freepixie

arbolita said:


> Finally got photo confirmation on this!
> http://disneylens.tumblr.com/post/16297197679/marriedtothemagickingdom-disneyforeverlives
> 
> I'm super jealous of anyone who is able to gets to have this character greet.



Holy freakin awesome!!!!!

I hope he is still out in 5 weeks when I'm down there, I don't care if the line is an hour long I gotta meet me my Dumbo!!!!


----------



## joannalh

It looks like the Dumbo picture is from a few years ago though; if you click on it you get this:
http://disneyshawn.blogspot.com/2010/09/rarest-of-rare.html


----------



## Berlioz70

Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland expansion on schedule

No new major news, just a couple notable quotes regarding vague dates:


> "What you can see now is the creation of Fantasyland Forest. You can see Beast's Castle, which is going to be the Be Our Guest restaurant. The Journey of the Little Mermaid is a dark ride attraction with an interactive scavenger hunt in the queue as well. There will be a lot of water features," said Mongello. "And then, coming in *2013 or 2014*, will be the big attraction which is the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train coaster."





> The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train replaces the current Snow White attraction, which is expected to close *later this year*.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ooh maybe Snow White will still be open in April when we go then.


----------



## MandyTG

We are going in April as well. I am hoping for one last ride!


----------



## field4kids

When Dumbo reopens in March (currently slated for the 12th), will there be two Dumbo rides or is that just the relocation of the original one with the 2nd one to open at a later date?


----------



## DisneyGuess

I thought they weren't doing a new pixie hollow as part of the FL expansion?  According to that article, they are. 
It also talks about the Little Mermaid ride that's being built at DL. Isn't it already complete.....


----------



## chicagoshannon

field4kids said:


> When Dumbo reopens in March (currently slated for the 12th), will there be two Dumbo rides or is that just the relocation of the original one with the 2nd one to open at a later date?



The new one is already in place and being tested.  I would guess that either both Dumbos will be up and running or just the new one.


----------



## jcarwash

DisneyGuess said:


> I thought they weren't doing a new pixie hollow as part of the FL expansion?  According to that article, they are.
> It also talks about the Little Mermaid ride that's being built at DL. Isn't it already complete.....



I think you need to offer to be a fact checker for Fox 35. That article's news is not so accurate.


----------



## DisneyGuess

jcarwash said:


> I think you need to offer to be a fact checker for Fox 35. That article's news is not so accurate.



 Wonder if they'd take me up on it.

Now, I saw what is supposed to be a scan of a new map for the MK with the Storybook Circus, but it says opening late February but since that date was pushed back to mid-March, I'm assuming it was printed before that. But what really puzzles me is that the Goofy coaster is labeled, The Barnstormer & not the Great Goofini.... 

I'd posted a pic but for some reason, it won't let me.


----------



## kristie73

Does anyone have a Magic Kingdom map with the new area drawn in?  Not the aerial maps of the under construction.  I'm playing around with the touring maps and trying to see where Dumbo is located, Goofy roller coaster, etc.  Is there a map somewhere that shows the new stuff and locations?


----------



## tpettie

kristie73 said:


> Does anyone have a Magic Kingdom map with the new area drawn in?  Not the aerial maps of the under construction.  I'm playing around with the touring maps and trying to see where Dumbo is located, Goofy roller coaster, etc.  Is there a map somewhere that shows the new stuff and locations?



My new 2012 Passporter book has it on their map.


----------



## DanBoris

field4kids said:


> When Dumbo reopens in March (currently slated for the 12th), will there be two Dumbo rides or is that just the relocation of the original one with the 2nd one to open at a later date?



The new Dumbo will definitly be open since it's already installed and tested. There is a chance that the refurbished old one will also be in place, but I personally don't think we will see that one until later in the year. 



DisneyGuess said:


> Wonder if they'd take me up on it.
> 
> Now, I saw what is supposed to be a scan of a new map for the MK with the Storybook Circus, but it says opening late February but since that date was pushed back to mid-March, I'm assuming it was printed before that. But what really puzzles me is that the Goofy coaster is labeled, The Barnstormer & not the Great Goofini....
> 
> I'd posted a pic but for some reason, it won't let me.




You can see the new park map with Storybook Circus here:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...-Magic-Kingdom-map-shows-Storybook-Circus.htm

The name that has been most recently used for the ride is "Barnstormer with the Great Goofini". They probably settled on that name after the new map was printed.


----------



## kristie73

DanBoris said:


> The new Dumbo will definitly be open since it's already installed and tested. There is a chance that the refurbished old one will also be in place, but I personally don't think we will see that one until later in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the new park map with Storybook Circus here:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...-Magic-Kingdom-map-shows-Storybook-Circus.htm
> 
> The name that has been most recently used for the ride is "Barnstormer with the Great Goofini". They probably settled on that name after the new map was printed.



Thanks.  That's cool.  Thank you.  Now I can try to visualize what rides we'll do in order.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

I'm really hoping that the Beauty and the Beast area will be open in October. To me that October is late 2012 while nov dec are more END of 2012. Now I'm debating putting our trip off till 2013. BOOO!


----------



## Berlioz70

Cool 3D Render of the new Fantasyland within the rest of the park! Unfortunately, not sure who owns it. If you know, let me know, I like to give credit!

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/8624/mkexpansion.jpg


----------



## Zuzu03

Wow! That 3D pic is really cool!!!!!  So excited for it to be all done!!!


----------



## DsnyMama

I believe we've decided on September 2013 = looks like the only thing that won't be open is the mine train and I'm pretty bummed!!  I don't want to push our trip to December (the other month we considered) because it isn't definite that it would be done then either    Oh well, something to look forward to for the trip after that!


----------



## mjallemand

Well, our trip got moved up from the second week of November 2012 (11-17) to the last week of October 2012 (21-27) , due to my girlfriend's work schedule.

Here's hoping those two-three weeks don't make too much difference...I'd love for everything possible to be open, (In particular the Little Mermaid and B&tB attractions.) as it'll be her first visit to WDW. 

Ah well, if not, that just gives us more to look forward to next time.


----------



## lionking13

here is a new video of the expansion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E5ySHlzu2Y&context=C35c28bdADOEgsToPDskLDKUaPboLs3OwniRgjerjP


----------



## Berlioz70

Magic Kingdom Fantasyland expansion construction update – January 2012


----------



## texasteacher35

Queen2PrincessG said:


> I'm really hoping that the Beauty and the Beast area will be open in October. To me that October is late 2012 while nov dec are more END of 2012. Now I'm debating putting our trip off till 2013. BOOO!



When do u think they will let us make ressies for the Beast's castle...and what characters might be there??? 

I am so excited!!!!! We just got back last week, heading back the beginning of March, back for SWW in June, and definitely NOVEMBER! It's so  much fun to go and see the progress of the New Expansion!!!!! WHOOOOO HOOOOO Love it!!!


----------



## texasteacher35

Any news about other new characters for the meet and greets?? ANy characters for the DS6?????


----------



## Berlioz70

texasteacher35 said:


> When do u think they will let us make ressies for the Beast's castle...



*FAQ*
_*
When will reservations be available for Be Our Guest?*_

Unfortunately, there is no set answer for this. But we can look at history for WDW's 2 newest restaurants:

Via Napoli: started taking reservations on Aug 6th for Sept 10th opening, soft opening on August 5th.
La Hacienda: started taking reservations on Sept 16th for Oct. 15th opening, soft opening on September 15th.

Both restaurants opened with the Disney Dining Plan.



texasteacher35 said:


> ...and what characters might be there???



I have heard nothing to indicate that Be Our Guest will be a character meal. However, the images are misleading (considering the Beast and Lumiere are both pictured).



texasteacher35 said:


> Any news about other new characters for the meet and greets?? ANy characters for the DS6?????



There are several unreliable rumors that I do not have hard fact for (nor do I particularly believe), but will share for your interest:

*Pete*, *Oswald*, and *Gaston*.

Of the three, _Gaston_ has the greatest prospect based on the 2011 MNSSHP

Now what I do believe:

*Belle* is meeting at her cottage, with *Lumiere* as an audio-animatronic.
*Ariel* is meeting in her grotto, with her fin
*Cinderella* and *Aurora* will be featured at the Princess Fairytale Hall with *Tiana*, *Rapunzel*, and *Snow White* making appearances
*Donald*, *Goofy*, and *Daisy* will be meeting at Pete's Silly Sideshow
*Tigger* and *Pooh* will return to their attraction


----------



## Berlioz70

These photos were e-mailed to me, I do not know the owner:


----------



## nytimez

I'm a little surprised at how un-ready Storybook Circus looks...

Also, I realize it's not ready, but the train station looks a little... I dunno... institutional.


----------



## DsnyMama

Oh wow, cool pictures


----------



## mom2rtk

Forget the expansion, I'm loving that shot from above the castle!


----------



## michelle06

Maybe this is one of my irrational fears, but is anyone else concerned by the "swamp" right behind the train station in the third photo?  I already wonder how close the alligators are, and now they will definitely be close by!  I've already read of Disers getting bitten by poisonous snakes while on resort property and within proper walkways.  This does subside my fears!


----------



## skater

mom2rtk said:


> Forget the expansion, I'm loving that shot from above the castle!



Me too!


----------



## 02AggieGirl

It really is an awesome pic of the castle!  Fun to see it from such a different perspective!!


----------



## wehavesix

michelle06 said:


> Maybe this is one of my irrational fears, but is anyone else concerned by the "swamp" right behind the train station in the third photo?  I already wonder how close the alligators are, and now they will definitely be close by!  I've already read of Disers getting bitten by poisonous snakes while on resort property and within proper walkways.  This does subside my fears!



As someone who has lived within walking distance from bayous, rivers, swamps, etc. my entire life, I can assure you that you are in no imminent danger from Disney gators. Most alligators are far too shy to bother people and those that get too bold or too close are quickly removed. Alligators, like most wild animals, tend to avoid human contact. Those that lose that shyness have usually had too much human contact mostly from people feeding them. You are much more at risk of being dive bombed by one of those dang gulls!


----------



## michelle06

wehavesix said:


> As someone who has lived within walking distance from bayous, rivers, swamps, etc. my entire life, I can assure you that you are in no imminent danger from Disney gators. Most alligators are far too shy to bother people and those that get too bold or too close are quickly removed. Alligators, like most wild animals, tend to avoid human contact. Those that lose that shyness have usually had too much human contact mostly from people feeding them. You are much more at risk of being dive bombed by one of those dang gulls!



Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

nytimez said:


> I'm a little surprised at how un-ready Storybook Circus looks...



LOL - Guess we know why the opening was delayed so much.



mom2rtk said:


> Forget the expansion, I'm loving that shot from above the castle!



I almost didn't include it since it wasn't FLE, but I liked it a lot too. 



wehavesix said:


> You are much more at risk of being dive bombed by one of those dang gulls!



SO TRUE!!!


----------



## mickeystoontown

wehavesix said:


> As someone who has lived within walking distance from bayous, rivers, swamps, etc. my entire life, I can assure you that you are in no imminent danger from Disney gators. Most alligators are far too shy to bother people and those that get too bold or too close are quickly removed. Alligators, like most wild animals, tend to avoid human contact. Those that lose that shyness have usually had too much human contact mostly from people feeding them. You are much more at risk of being dive bombed by one of those dang gulls!



Just had to say "hey neighbor!".  We live in West Monroe and I work in Monroe!


----------



## yankeesmom21

I've been flipping back through this thread and it really is incredible to see the progress. We are heading to the World in November 2013 and I can't wait to see it all!  So excited!  For those who put so much effort into these updates, thank you!


----------



## EMHDad

wehavesix said:


> As someone who has lived within walking distance from bayous, rivers, swamps, etc. my entire life, I can assure you that you are in no imminent danger from Disney gators. Most alligators are far too shy to bother people and those that get too bold or too close are quickly removed. Alligators, like most wild animals, tend to avoid human contact. Those that lose that shyness have usually had too much human contact mostly from people feeding them. You are much more at risk of being dive bombed by one of those dang gulls!



i completely agree. I grew up in FL and was a summer camp counselor during college. (how I met dw  ). We had a lake that we used with a swimming area, sailing, canoeing (which I led) and water games. There were a couple of gators in the lake that we occassionally saw, but there was never a concern. I spent about 6-7 hours a day, almost every day for 2 full summers and it really never even crossed my mind. The gators were far too scared. ALso, I am sure DIsney has already thought about this. This is not a detail I see them overlooking.


----------



## EMHDad

Quick question...

Sure it is posted somewhere, but does anyone know?

We will be there 6/12-6/20.
I know much will not be opened. However...

Will the circus tent be opened? Will any Dumbo ride be opened?
Will the Great Goofini be opened?

You may not have an exact answer, but just wondering. Thank you.


----------



## Corrine 1973

EMHDad said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Sure it is posted somewhere, but does anyone know?
> 
> We will be there 6/12-6/20.
> I know much will not be opened. However...
> 
> Will the circus tent be opened? Will any Dumbo ride be opened?
> Will the Great Goofini be opened?
> 
> You may not have an exact answer, but just wondering. Thank you.



OPENING, March 11th:
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer
Fantasyland Station
Casey Jr. Splash 'N' Soak Station


----------



## DanBoris

nytimez said:


> I'm a little surprised at how un-ready Storybook Circus looks...
> 
> Also, I realize it's not ready, but the train station looks a little... I dunno... institutional.



I like the train station, it really has that classic railroad building look to it and will really tie in nicely to that area. There is going to be a fake spur track coming off the railroad near Barnstormer which will lead up to a turn table where the Casey Jr play area will be. This will be right in front of the part of the station that looks like a railroad round house so it all ties together.


----------



## nytimez

DanBoris said:


> I like the train station, it really has that classic railroad building look to it



looks like a classic junior high school to me.


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Latest aerial views of the Fantasyland construction site


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Thanks, Berlioz70! It's looking good!


----------



## DanBoris

Some new construction pictures over at DaMouse.com that show the base from the old Dumbo has been moved next to the new one. It's looking more likely that both Dumbos will be ready when the area opens on March 12th.


----------



## exwdwcm

Loving the new photos. 

so here's a question- what will go where the old Dumbo was- part of the Mine Train, castle wall?


----------



## DanBoris

exwdwcm said:


> Loving the new photos.
> 
> so here's a question- what will go where the old Dumbo was- part of the Mine Train, castle wall?



Castle Wall. Where Dumbo once was will become the main entrance to the Fantasyland Forest park of the expansion.


----------



## texasteacher35

Will the beast's castle have a TS character meal? I thought I read that somewhere. If there is, when will it be finished and when can we make ressies???


----------



## Berlioz70

texasteacher35 said:


> Will the beast's castle have a TS character meal? I thought I read that somewhere. If there is, when will it be finished and when can we make ressies???



RE: reservations



Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> _*
> When will reservations be available for Be Our Guest?*_
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no set answer for this. But we can look at history for WDW's 2 newest restaurants:
> 
> Via Napoli: started taking reservations on Aug 6th for Sept 10th opening, soft opening on August 5th.
> La Hacienda: started taking reservations on Sept 16th for Oct. 15th opening, soft opening on September 15th.
> 
> Both restaurants opened with the Disney Dining Plan.



RE: characters

As far as I know, Disney has never implied a Character meal, the rumor began because the images have Beast and Lumiere in them. I do not expect Characters to appear at Be Our Guest.


----------



## humboldthny

Berlioz70 said:


> RE: reservations
> 
> 
> 
> RE: characters
> 
> As far as I know, Disney has never implied a Character meal, the rumor began because the images have Beast and Lumiere in them. I do not expect Characters to appear at Be Our Guest.




To me, that's really disappointing...but I guess they don't have any very large dining venues that don't carry the character dining premium...


----------



## miprender

DanBoris said:


> Some new construction pictures over at DaMouse.com that show the base from the old Dumbo has been moved next to the new one. It's looking more likely that both Dumbos will be ready when the area opens on March 12th.



Wow this one looks so weird without Dumbo there.


----------



## Rags

We just booked for Nov25th thru Dec 5th Does anyone know what will be open in the Fantsyland expansion? TIA and can't wait to start planning!


----------



## Planning fanatic mom

We are headed down in June. So, I am going to subscribe to this thread to keep up to date. Thanks for all of the great information.


----------



## Kellybell

subbing


----------



## disneyphilip

I think it should be noted that some of the characters that are rumored to be appearing at Pete's Silly Sideshow are as follows:

-Pete
-Oswald
-Clarabelle & Horace
-the 3 Little Pigs
-Goofy


----------



## DsnyMama

disneyphilip said:


> I think it should be noted that some of the characters that are rumored to be appearing at Pete's Silly Sideshow are as follows:
> 
> -Pete*
> -Oswald*
> -*Clarabelle* & Horace
> -*the 3 Little Pigs*
> -Goofy





Those are awesome.  My DD will flip over them.


----------



## neatokimmo

Wow I peeked through some cracks at doors and the expansion looks like a big mud hole. If they can get part of it cleaned up for opening in March then wow! lol


----------



## disneyphilip

DsnyMama said:


> Those are awesome.  My DD will flip over them.



Indeed. Keep your fingers crossed for it to turn out that way.


----------



## Corrine 1973

So I am going to be at WDW from March 7-11th and was planning on being at MK on the 9th.  What do you think is the possibility of them doing a soft opening for the FL expansion that is planned to open on the 11th?


----------



## DanBoris

Corrine 1973 said:


> So I am going to be at WDW from March 7-11th and was planning on being at MK on the 9th.  What do you think is the possibility of them doing a soft opening for the FL expansion that is planned to open on the 11th?



The park calendar lists Dumbo under refurb until March 11th, which would mean it would re-open on the 12th. Considering how much work they have left to do I doubt it will open earlier and wouldn't even be surprised if it missed the 12th date. If you want to have the best change of seeing it I would consider going to MK on the 11th.


----------



## joannalh

EasyWDW has posted rumours that the Dumbo-opening will be postponed further:
http://www.easywdw.com/news/clerical/

If so I will be bummed; we will be in MK on the 14th.


----------



## nytimez

joannalh said:


> EasyWDW has posted rumours that the Dumbo-opening will be postponed further:
> http://www.easywdw.com/news/clerical/
> 
> If so I will be bummed; we will be in MK on the 14th.



Wouldn't be a surprise. It's not just the Dumbo -- the area surrounding it is still a wreck. It's hard to imagine it'll be ready in a month, but I supposed it could come together rather quickly once they pave and landscape it.


----------



## Berlioz70

Looks like someone else got the same e-mail I did!

Rare Tinker Bell’s-eye view of Disney World shown in Cinderella Castle crane photos, looking into New Fantasyland and beyond


----------



## jkpmac

Here is the link, focus on the area around Prince Eric's Castle

http://orlandounited.com/2012/02/08/fantasyland-expansion-construction-update-3/


----------



## DisneyBabies

jkpmac said:


> Here is the link, focus on the area around Prince Eric's Castle
> 
> http://orlandounited.com/2012/02/08/fantasyland-expansion-construction-update-3/



What is that spire in pics 3, 26, and 33?  It's over by Eric's castle.  I've never seen it before.  I even went back and looked at some previous pictures and I haven't seen it before. Any ideas?


----------



## DisneyShamrock

DisneyBabies said:


> What is that spire in pics 3, 26, and 33?  It's over by Eric's castle.  I've never seen it before.  I even went back and looked at some previous pictures and I haven't seen it before. Any ideas?



It's the spire/tower from the end of the bridge/balcony.





Image from fanpop.com


----------



## DisneyBabies

DisneyShamrock said:


> It's the spire/tower from the end of the bridge/balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image from fanpop.com



 I considered that at first, but the 'roof' of the spire is blue, which doesn't go with Eric's Castle at all.  And that roof looks like a completed roof, not like it's waiting on paint.


----------



## nytimez

Could be part of the new castle walls... seems close to the construction wall and stylistically closer to the castle walls than the Little Mermaid stuff. Just a guess, though...


----------



## DisneyShamrock

DisneyBabies said:


> I considered that at first, but the 'roof' of the spire is blue, which doesn't go with Eric's Castle at all.  And that roof looks like a completed roof, not like it's waiting on paint.



I questioned it at first, too, for it not matching, but I can't see it being anything else from where it's sitting. Maybe someone didn't match the paint correctly? They still have plenty of time to notice (or maybe they want it that way), but it does seem like it just 'appeared' at the end. So, who knows?


----------



## tpettie

DisneyShamrock said:


> I questioned it at first, too, for it not matching, but I can't see it being anything else from where it's sitting. Maybe someone didn't match the paint correctly? They still have plenty of time to notice (or maybe they want it that way), but it does seem like it just 'appeared' at the end. So, who knows?



Maybe it's Primer and they have yet to paint it....


----------



## DisneyShamrock

tpettie said:


> Maybe it's Primer and they have yet to paint it....



It's possible. You can get primer in different colors...


----------



## texasteacher35

Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> _*
> When will reservations be available for Be Our Guest?*_
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no set answer for this. But we can look at history for WDW's 2 newest restaurants:
> 
> Via Napoli: started taking reservations on Aug 6th for Sept 10th opening, soft opening on August 5th.
> La Hacienda: started taking reservations on Sept 16th for Oct. 15th opening, soft opening on September 15th.
> 
> Both restaurants opened with the Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard nothing to indicate that Be Our Guest will be a character meal. However, the images are misleading (considering the Beast and Lumiere are both pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> There are several unreliable rumors that I do not have hard fact for (nor do I particularly believe), but will share for your interest:
> 
> *Pete*, *Oswald*, and *Gaston*.
> 
> Of the three, _Gaston_ has the greatest prospect based on the 2011 MNSSHP
> 
> Now what I do believe:
> 
> *Belle* is meeting at her cottage, with *Lumiere* as an audio-animatronic.
> *Ariel* is meeting in her grotto, with her fin
> *Cinderella* and *Aurora* will be featured at the Princess Fairytale Hall with *Tiana*, *Rapunzel*, and *Snow White* making appearances
> *Donald*, *Goofy*, and *Daisy* will be meeting at Pete's Silly Sideshow
> *Tigger* and *Pooh* will return to their attraction



Awesome info! Thanks for giving me some scoop! Haha I am just trying to picture all of this for the DS6...I am sure there will be lots of things of interest...MY DD16 is somewhat less interested in all the princess stuff...She still loves Disney and wants a ton of experiences, I was just trying to cram as much boy stuff in as possible!

Thanks so much for the info! I love the DIS!! You all rock!


----------



## texasteacher35

humboldthny said:


> To me, that's really disappointing...but I guess they don't have any very large dining venues that don't carry the character dining premium...



I totally agree! They are really missing out, not having some MORE snd different character meals...They could make a ton of money off me, because my kids would LOVE to eat in the Beast's castle with some of the enchanted items...haha + the Beast + Belle + Gaston....that would rock! I would pay top dollar for that!!! If they had 2 castles to eat in, at MK, THAT WOULD BE SOOOO COOL!!!! I guess we go so often, I am looking for some new and fun things, especially meals and m&g's!!!!


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

texasteacher35 said:


> I totally agree! They are really missing out, not having some MORE snd different character meals...They could make a ton of money off me, because my kids would LOVE to eat in the Beast's castle with some of the enchanted items...haha + the Beast + Belle + Gaston....that would rock! I would pay top dollar for that!!! If they had 2 castles to eat in, at MK, THAT WOULD BE SOOOO COOL!!!! I guess we go so often, I am looking for some new and fun things, especially meals and m&g's!!!!



You know, I wish they would theme more of the character meals this way. For instance, I know 1900 Park Fare has the meal with characters from Cinderella...but wouldn't it make more sense for that to happen at CRT instead of the amalgamation of different princesses? I'd love to see them stay more "in story". If Be Our Guest ends up as a character meal, maybe it will be a step in that direction. Although, as far as BOG goes, I'd be just as happy with it being a non-character meal or something like Remy at Chefs de France.


----------



## Virtucomp

I don't know what Be Our Guest's show or characters would be like but I would enjoy either live characters or Animatronics doing a show every half hour or 20 minutes.  Sort of the way Chef Mickeys does the towel waving thing but use the "Be Our Guest" song and have the plates and dishes on the wall moving and maybe have Lumier and other characters come out to the song.  

I don't think they would make the table seating in one group like Hoop De Do so they would have to just have a periodic show so everyone gets a chance to see it during dinner.


----------



## chicagoshannon

nytimez said:


> Could be part of the new castle walls... seems close to the construction wall and stylistically closer to the castle walls than the Little Mermaid stuff. Just a guess, though...



I think this is a good theory.  It looks considerably shorter then the mermaid attraction.


----------



## DisneyBabies

nytimez said:


> Could be part of the new castle walls... seems close to the construction wall and stylistically closer to the castle walls than the Little Mermaid stuff. Just a guess, though...



That sounds very plausible.  Not sure why that didn't occur to me.  Thanks for the new idea.


----------



## ellone

disneyphilip said:


> I think it should be noted that some of the characters that are rumored to be appearing at Pete's Silly Sideshow are as follows:
> 
> *-Pete*
> -Oswald
> -Clarabelle & Horace
> -the 3 Little Pigs
> -Goofy



MY ODD will love that.  She knows we're going to Disney and everytime she mentions she wants to see Pete!


----------



## DisneyBabies

DisneyShamrock said:


> I questioned it at first, too, for it not matching, but I can't see it being anything else from where it's sitting. Maybe someone didn't match the paint correctly? They still have plenty of time to notice (or maybe they want it that way), but it does seem like it just 'appeared' at the end. So, who knows?



See, that's why I think it has to be something else, because that is waaay off from what the color of the roofs are supposed to be for Eric's Castle.  They are supposed to be like a rusty/burnt orange color and that roof is Cinderella blue.


----------



## DisneyShamrock

DisneyBabies said:


> See, that's why I think it has to be something else, because that is waaay off from what the color of the roofs are supposed to be for Eric's Castle.  They are supposed to be like a rusty/burnt orange color and that roof is Cinderella blue.



I disagree with it being part of the wall because those turrets are styled more like the ones from Beast Castle, and they would be stone. From the pictures, and the movie, I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be the tower at the end. 

Either way, the colors are way off. I think we need more pictures to be sure of its location/purpose. 

Anyone going to the World soon?


----------



## DanBoris

DisneyBabies said:


> See, that's why I think it has to be something else, because that is waaay off from what the color of the roofs are supposed to be for Eric's Castle.  They are supposed to be like a rusty/burnt orange color and that roof is Cinderella blue.



It's definitely part of Eric's castle, you can see it more clearly in this picture:

http://twitpic.com/8gzdbj/full

The color is a little baffling. I would have to assume it's going to get re-painted.


----------



## Corrine 1973

I am going to be there on March 10th and will happily take a gander to see what is going on.  Unless someone is going closer than that.


----------



## jkpmac

I think they are probably trying to complete everything people will see over the top of the wall they are putting up between the portion of Storybook Circus that will be opening soon and the rest of the expansion.

FYI the tower/spire at the end of the archway at Prince Eric's Castle is a Cupola, and I do hope they paint it to match, even though it does look nice as it is.  I checked the movie and it should match the rest of the castle.

Here is a link to some more pictures  http://www.orlandoinformer.com/2012/magic-kingdom-trip-report-fantasyland-construction-update-february/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=magic-kingdom-trip-report-fantasyland-construction-update-february-2012


----------



## DisneyBabies

jkpmac said:


> I think they are probably trying to complete everything people will see over the top of the wall they are putting up between the portion of Storybook Circus that will be opening soon and the rest of the expansion.
> 
> FYI the tower/spire at the end of the archway at Prince Eric's Castle is a Cupola, and I do hope they paint it to match, even though it does look nice as it is.  I checked the movie and it should match the rest of the castle.
> 
> Here is a link to some more pictures  http://www.orlandoinformer.com/2012/magic-kingdom-trip-report-fantasyland-construction-update-february/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=magic-kingdom-trip-report-fantasyland-construction-update-february-2012



Those pictures definitely show that spire as a part of Eric's Castle.  I just don't get why it is blue.  Why paint it blue only to have to repaint it? The other spire is painted burnt orange already, so why not this one as well?  Maybe this is why I'm not in construction , cause I would have just painted it the one time and been done with it.

On another note, it looks like Eric's Castle is really moving along and I can't wait for all the scaffolding to come down.


----------



## DanBoris

DisneyBabies said:


> Those pictures definitely show that spire as a part of Eric's Castle.  I just don't get why it is blue.  Why paint it blue only to have to repaint it? The other spire is painted burnt orange already, so why not this one as well?  Maybe this is why I'm not in construction , cause I would have just painted it the one time and been done with it.
> 
> On another note, it looks like Eric's Castle is really moving along and I can't wait for all the scaffolding to come down.



Here is a more close up picture of it: 
http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/09Feb2012-PHOTOS---More-of-Prince-Eric's-Castle-takes-shape-in-the-new-Fantasyland.htm

You can see in that photo that the blue roof tiles have shading to them which would lead me to believe that this is the final color. Maybe they felt the red was blending in to much with the red rock work and took artistic license to change it.


----------



## DisneyBabies

DanBoris said:


> Here is a more close up picture of it:
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/09Feb2012-PHOTOS---More-of-Prince-Eric's-Castle-takes-shape-in-the-new-Fantasyland.htm
> 
> You can see in that photo that the blue roof tiles have shading to them which would lead me to believe that this is the final color. Maybe they felt the red was blending in to much with the red rock work and took artistic license to change it.



That's what I thought as well.  That looks like a final product, not primer waiting to be painted.  I'm just not sure how that is going to look if they keep it that color.  But again, that is probably why I am not in construction .


----------



## DanBoris

A ton of new aerial pictures of the expansion here:

http://www.wdwfanboys.com/blog/disney-world-fantasyland-universal-studios-sea-world-aerials-02-09-2012/


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi
We're going in July/August .. any ideas on what will be open, i know none of the major new things will be but i was hoping Dumbo and Goofini will be?? Also just a quick question, where have they moved the fairies to whilst this goes on??

TIA


----------



## Berlioz70

Info on openings are on the first post... it's best to keep it there as it changes frequently and I can update one place so there is not bad information throughout the rest of the thread.

As for fairies... they are meeting in their permenant location at Tinker Bell's Magical Nook in Adventureland (formerly known as the Veranda).

Tink meets all day, her fairy friend alternates between Rosetta, Vidia, and Terrence.

Here are some pics of TINKER BELL and her friends.


----------



## DizzyErin

Berlioz70 said:


> Info on openings are on the first post... it's best to keep it there as it changes frequently and I can update one place so there is not bad information throughout the rest of the thread.
> 
> As for fairies... they are meeting in their permenant location at Tinker Bell's Magical Nook in Adventureland (formerly known as the Veranda).
> 
> Tink meets all day, her fairy friend alternates between Rosetta, Vidia, and Terrence.
> 
> Here are some pics of TINKER BELL and her friends.



Thankyou very much, appreciate it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DanBoris said:


> It's definitely part of Eric's castle, you can see it more clearly in this picture:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/8gzdbj/full
> 
> The color is a little baffling. I would have to assume it's going to get re-painted.



if you look at the other two roofs in that picture the red "tiles" come out right to the edge of the window dormers, where as in the new blue roof, there are sill visible edges to the window dormers, so my _guess_ is that the blue part is the base of the roof and red "tiles" will be added and it will wind up matching the other roofs

just a guess though (and hope I worded that in a way that made sense)


edit: nevermind, just saw a more recent picture at the top of this page and there is definite shading, etc. on the blue roof so that does look to be final.


----------



## DanBoris

TheMaxRebo said:


> if you look at the other two roofs in that picture the red "tiles" come out right to the edge of the window dormers, where as in the new blue roof, there are sill visible edges to the window dormers, so my _guess_ is that the blue part is the base of the roof and red "tiles" will be added and it will wind up matching the other roofs
> 
> just a guess though (and hope I worded that in a way that made sense)
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, just saw a more recent picture at the top of this page and there is definite shading, etc. on the blue roof so that does look to be final.



Someone on another message board suggested that this is the castle after Ariel moved in and she started changing things!


----------



## jkpmac

:





DanBoris said:


> Someone on another message board suggested that this is the castle after Ariel moved in and she started changing things!



:rotfl2


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Latest Fantasyland construction site aerial imagery


----------



## PrincessKara22

So the Dumbo ride itself may be ready to go on March 12th but the circus area is not even CLOSE to being "guest ready". It's just a dirt pile all around it. I'd rather they wait to open until everything is themed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Although it does look like they're starting to put pavement in.  They still have a month.


----------



## nytimez

It's a shame they've built some kind of structure around the Barnstormer's lift hill. That was a fairly nice view from up there.


----------



## yankeesmom21

We will be there in November and I can't wait to see the expansion! So excited!


----------



## Berlioz70

Some new Photos:

PHOTOS - Dumbo gets color, Prince Eric's Castle gets more turrets - see our latest Fantasyland construction update

PHOTOS - Scaffolding down at Dumbo


----------



## robbie053072

DW is confirming the Dumbo being open, but the rest of those dates are accurate?


----------



## jkpmac

Never thought I would consider myself picky, but there is that one segment of red on the Dumbo big tent that doesn't match, (probably primer)  and it drives me crazy every time I look at it.    The colours look so excellet otherwise.  I also noted that at the right height you can see just below the yellow in the big tent, say from a balcony or the people mover.  I hope they do something to cover up that metal.


----------



## MusicMouse

Here is a picture of the new Fantasyland wall revealed this morning: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...-the-new-Fantasyland-castle-wall-unveiled.htm  Wow, I never thought that I would be so excited by a wall!


----------



## joannalh

MusicMouse said:


> Here is a picture of the new Fantasyland wall revealed this morning: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...-the-new-Fantasyland-castle-wall-unveiled.htm  Wow, I never thought that I would be so excited by a wall!



lol.  I am super excited to see the progress in person in about three weeks.


----------



## DisneyBabies

MusicMouse said:


> Here is a picture of the new Fantasyland wall revealed this morning: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...-the-new-Fantasyland-castle-wall-unveiled.htm  Wow, I never thought that I would be so excited by a wall!



It looks great!  Can't wait for it all to be complete and see how it all works together.


----------



## DanBoris

Here is an update to my calendar:






The darker the color the greater the chance the attraction will open in that month. 

Here are the changes I have made:

- Aligned old Dumbo with new one since it looks like they will open together.
- Moved water play area a little earlier since multiple sources have said it will open in the first phase. I don't have it as firm as Dumbo since there is no evidence that they have actually started to install it yet.
- Based on some information from a reliable insider on another board I have move BatB and LM into October and moved the Mine Train out into the first quarter of 2014.


----------



## Berlioz70

Great update - I've added it to the first post!


----------



## Berlioz70

MusicMouse said:


> Here is a picture of the new Fantasyland wall revealed this morning: http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...-the-new-Fantasyland-castle-wall-unveiled.htm  Wow, I never thought that I would be so excited by a wall!



This is a great photo - but does anyone have any idea where it is?!? It just says Fantasyland... maybe by Pinocchios?


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

From DanBoris:

Here are the changes I have made:

- Aligned old Dumbo with new one since it looks like they will open together.
- Moved water play area a little earlier since multiple sources have said it will open in the first phase. I don't have it as firm as Dumbo since there is no evidence that they have actually started to install it yet.
- Based on some information from a *reliable insider on another board *I have move BatB and LM into October and moved the Mine Train out into the first quarter of 2014.[/QUOTE]

Would you mind sharing the link to the reliable insider info?  Thanks!!


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Berlioz70 said:


> This is a great photo - but does anyone have any idea where it is?!? It just says Fantasyland... maybe by Pinocchios?



I believe it is across from Peter Pan, by where the old Skyway building than stroller area was. Up until they reveal it was covered by a tarp that looked like Ivy. That is what I saw when I was there Friday.


----------



## mymouse

Berlioz70 said:


> This is a great photo - but does anyone have any idea where it is?!? It just says Fantasyland... maybe by Pinocchios?



It is indeed by Pinocchios.


----------



## DanBoris

aroundtheriverbend said:


> From DanBoris:
> 
> Here are the changes I have made:
> 
> - Aligned old Dumbo with new one since it looks like they will open together.
> - Moved water play area a little earlier since multiple sources have said it will open in the first phase. I don't have it as firm as Dumbo since there is no evidence that they have actually started to install it yet.
> - Based on some information from a *reliable insider on another board *I have move BatB and LM into October and moved the Mine Train out into the first quarter of 2014.



Would you mind sharing the link to the reliable insider info?  Thanks!![/QUOTE]

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/showthread.php?t=831577&page=9


----------



## DisneyTraveler18

DanBoris said:


> Here is an update to my calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The darker the color the greater the chance the attraction will open in that month.
> 
> Here are the changes I have made:
> 
> - Aligned old Dumbo with new one since it looks like they will open together.
> - Moved water play area a little earlier since multiple sources have said it will open in the first phase. I don't have it as firm as Dumbo since there is no evidence that they have actually started to install it yet.
> - Based on some information from a reliable insider on another board I have move BatB and LM into October and moved the Mine Train out into the first quarter of 2014.



Just to add some things.  

1.  Both Dumbo's should open together.  The old Dumbo arms and elephants are getting refurbished most likely and will be installed once finished.
2.   Water play area is a pre-fab structure.  Drop it in, connect a few things and you are good to go.  
3.  Mine Train should be up and running mid to late 2013.  It will go up very quickly.  And should be completely assembled steel wise by the end of this year easily.


----------



## ks-man

Heading with my family at the end of April.  So glad to hear that both Dumbos will likely be open.  My daughter will be 3.5 when we go and last year she loved Dumbo.  She constantly says it is her favorite ride and I thought we would miss it.

Is the new ride going to be the same as the old one?  Will they just have two going to ease the lines or will the old one cater more to the younger crowd with the new one being faster?

Can't wait to take my son (will be 9 months) on It's a Small World.  He's gonna love the lights and music as long as he isn't asleep.


----------



## DanBoris

DisneyTraveler18 said:


> Just to add some things.
> 
> 1.  Both Dumbo's should open together.  The old Dumbo arms and elephants are getting refurbished most likely and will be installed once finished.
> 2.   Water play area is a pre-fab structure.  Drop it in, connect a few things and you are good to go.
> 3.  Mine Train should be up and running mid to late 2013.  It will go up very quickly.  And should be completely assembled steel wise by the end of this year easily.



Disney's internal target date for the mine train is in the first quarter of 2014, I have heard that from a pretty reliable source. One of the imagineers at the last D23 also said it would open 18 months after Little Mermaid which again would puts it in 2014. The construction is moving along pretty quickly now, but it may not continue at that pace, especially once the rest of the area opens and the site becomes less accessible.


----------



## nytimez

...and yet it took just 13 months to build the Empire State Building 80 years ago.


----------



## DanBoris

ks-man said:


> Heading with my family at the end of April.  So glad to hear that both Dumbos will likely be open.  My daughter will be 3.5 when we go and last year she loved Dumbo.  She constantly says it is her favorite ride and I thought we would miss it.
> 
> Is the new ride going to be the same as the old one?  Will they just have two going to ease the lines or will the old one cater more to the younger crowd with the new one being faster?
> 
> Can't wait to take my son (will be 9 months) on It's a Small World.  He's gonna love the lights and music as long as he isn't asleep.



Except for some cosmetic differences the new one is identical to the old one. It's assumed that once the old Dumbo is refurbished it will match the new one that is already installed.


----------



## DanBoris

nytimez said:


> ...and yet it took just 13 months to build the Empire State Building 80 years ago.



... and all of Disneyland took one year to build! Time have changed.


----------



## d1gitman

construction time is mostly a function of manpower and scheduling.  i'm sure if you analyzed the construction of the empire state building or even Disneyland, you would find the amount of manpower was proportianate to the amount of work completed in said timeframes.  furthermore, constructing a theme park from scratch is much different than doing major expansions or renovations while the park is open for business.


----------



## DisneyTraveler18

DanBoris said:


> Disney's internal target date for the mine train is in the first quarter of 2014, I have heard that from a pretty reliable source. One of the imagineers at the last D23 also said it would open 18 months after Little Mermaid which again would puts it in 2014. The construction is moving along pretty quickly now, but it may not continue at that pace, especially once the rest of the area opens and the site becomes less accessible.



Well the first quarter of Disney's 2014 begins October 1st; as their financial year begins.  And the first quarter ends in January if im not mistaken.  Plus this ride is likely to rise quickly, especially with the rest FLE not ready to open till October.  

The interesting thing about this coaster is that it's quite compact.  The steel should get together quite quickly as the layout is not that spread out.  Now the actually show dressing of the coaster will take some time.  But I defiantly don't think it's outside the realm of possibility that it would open in late 2013.  Really depends on coaster train testing; which in this case will be extensive.


----------



## DanBoris

DisneyTraveler18 said:


> Well the first quarter of Disney's 2014 begins October 1st; as their financial year begins.  And the first quarter ends in January if im not mistaken.  Plus this ride is likely to rise quickly, especially with the rest FLE not ready to open till October.
> 
> The interesting thing about this coaster is that it's quite compact.  The steel should get together quite quickly as the layout is not that spread out.  Now the actually show dressing of the coaster will take some time.  But I defiantly don't think it's outside the realm of possibility that it would open in late 2013.  Really depends on coaster train testing; which in this case will be extensive.



When I say 1st Quarter 2014 I am talking calendar years. The information that was posted on the other board said it would open 2nd quarter, fiscal 2014 which is Jan-March.


----------



## nytimez

DanBoris said:


> ... and all of Disneyland took one year to build! Time have changed.



Tell me about it! It's kind of amazing when you think about it, really. It seems like years ago, big projects were all about "full speed ahead." These days, they seem more about spreading costs out over longer periods or something.


----------



## shalom

d1gitman said:


> construction time is mostly a function of manpower and scheduling.  i'm sure if you analyzed the construction of the empire state building or even Disneyland, you would find the amount of manpower was proportianate to the amount of work completed in said timeframes.



I would guess the Empire State Building had a deadline in the contract, where the construction company would pay a penalty if it wasn't done in time, and possible Disneyland as well.  Plus the Empire State Building was part of a competition to build "the world's tallest building", which was a big deal back then.   

Every day Disneland was being constructed, it was costing Disney money with no benefit; OTOH, the Fantasyland expansion doesn't carry anything like the same costs, since the park as a whole is still open.  If anything, dragging it out a bit might help to build anticipation!  

Thanks again to all who contribute to this thread, and especially to Lorilais_mommie for starting it and to Berlioz70 for following in Lm's tradition of updating the first post in a timely fashion.  You guys do a great job!


----------



## DisneyTraveler18

DanBoris said:


> When I say 1st Quarter 2014 I am talking calendar years. The information that was posted on the other board said it would open 2nd quarter, fiscal 2014 which is Jan-March.



Well I had been hearing that the attraction is ahead of schedule a little bit.  They are still saying January-March 2014 to be safe.  But they think it may be done sooner.  But all that can change.


----------



## DCTooTall

nytimez said:


> ...and yet it took just 13 months to build the Empire State Building 80 years ago.



Damned OSHA and their improved safety requirements slowing things down!   



   (among the various other comments made here as contributing factors)


----------



## ks-man

DanBoris said:


> Except for some cosmetic differences the new one is identical to the old one. It's assumed that once the old Dumbo is refurbished it will match the new one that is already installed.



So the idea is to have both going to essentially double the capacity and (at least in theory) cut the wait time in half?

Will either one or both start supporting fast pass?


----------



## DCTooTall

ks-man said:


> So the idea is to have both going to essentially double the capacity and (at least in theory) cut the wait time in half?
> 
> Will either one or both start supporting fast pass?



Don't know about FastPass,   but last I heard it was supposed to be the first attraction with the NextGen Queue.     Basically,  instead of standing in a line,   you get a number and then go play around the big tent.   When it's your turn to board,   your boarding number gets shown as now boarding so you can go to your spinner.


----------



## shalom

ks-man said:


> So the idea is to have both going to essentially double the capacity and (at least in theory) cut the wait time in half?



I think just the fact that it'll be so far from the castle will cut the wait time.    I can see why they did it, but IMHO the new Dumbo ride is not going to have the same appeal.


----------



## ks-man

shalom said:


> I think just the fact that it'll be so far from the castle will cut the wait time.    I can see why they did it, but IMHO the new Dumbo ride is not going to have the same appeal.



I don't know, we took my daughter who was 2.5 last year and we were talking about going in April when she will be a year older.  I would have sworn her favorite ride was Small World or else Cinderella's Regal Carousel.  

We were talking about Disney last week and all she could talk about was Dumbo and how it is her favorite and that she wants to go on it a hundred times.  

There is just something magical that touches the hearts of young kids about the Dumbo ride and that feeling turns into pure nostalgia as you grow older.


----------



## Berlioz70

Some interesting close up shots!

Photo Update: More and more details appearing in the Fantasyland expansion at Magic Kingdom


----------



## Abharmagic

Here it is late February and Dumbo is projected to open in March. Looks kind of incomplete- but then again, I am no construction worker.  I really hope it opens in March--- why?  Beacause then they can finish up all the other "stuff" too.  I hate seeing the park with all the walls up all around.  Sad and depressing.


----------



## Berlioz70

6 minutes of photos with some cool zoom sections to view detailing!

Photo Finds: Fantasyland construction update at Magic Kingdom – Feb. 20, 2012


----------



## Daisydancer12385

ks-man said:


> There is just something magical that touches the hearts of young kids about the Dumbo ride and that feeling turns into pure nostalgia as you grow older.



I wish I knew about that, we went to Disney when I was 9 and all I wanted to do was ride Dumbo, my dad kept putting it off, and on our last day, there was a thunder storm, so it was closed. I never got to ride it, so it has become my one main goal. I was excited that I'd get my redemption and finally get to ride it, since my bf and I are headed to Disney next week, so needless to say, I was pretty bummed when I heard they delayed the opening until the 12th. I know the ride won't be as fun for me as an adult, I've just waited so long that I can't not ride it.

...but enough of my sob story, I just had to let it out! lol not like I won't have an amazing time anyway. Besides, this just means I have to go back again soon!


----------



## Happy Mom2

Daisydancer12385 said:


> I wish I knew about that, we went to Disney when I was 9 and all I wanted to do was ride Dumbo, my dad kept putting it off, and on our last day, there was a thunder storm, so it was closed. I never got to ride it, so it has become my one main goal. I was excited that I'd get my redemption and finally get to ride it, since my bf and I are headed to Disney next week, so needless to say, I was pretty bummed when I heard they delayed the opening until the 12th. *I know the ride won't be as fun for me as an adult, I've just waited so long that I can't not ride it.*
> 
> ...but enough of my sob story, I just had to let it out! lol not like I won't have an amazing time anyway. Besides, this just means I have to go back again soon!



I wouldn't say that.  I rode Dumbo for the first time when I was 39, and I promise you I had as much fun as my DD and DS did!!!


----------



## jcarwash

23-Feb-2012 Disney Parks Blog has posted about parts of New Fantasyland opening by late March:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ill-open-by-late-march-at-magic-kingdom-park/

"Among the first experiences to open will be one carousel of Dumbo the Flying Elephant, a re-themed Barnstormer starring the Great Goofini and the Fantasyland Station of the Walt Disney World Railroad."


----------



## arbolita

Also, word is that the official closing date for Snow White's Scary Adventures will be May 31st


----------



## mkacar24

Late March = another delay from March 12th?

Hope not, we are travelling March 13-20 and wanted to see some new stuff.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Wow I really thought they'd have both Dumbos up by then.  They must be doing some major rehab on the old Dumbos.  Seems like all they'd have to do is attach them to the spinner.

I'm glad Snow White will still be open while we're there.


----------



## arbolita

chicagoshannon said:


> Wow I really thought they'd have both Dumbos up by then.  They must be doing some major rehab on the old Dumbos.  Seems like all they'd have to do is attach them to the spinner.
> 
> I'm glad Snow White will still be open while we're there.



I'm guessing it has more to do with getting the area around the attraction show-ready, vs getting the attraction itself set up. I mean, isn't the ground around it still just a bunch of dirt?


----------



## MoonFaerie

arbolita said:


> I'm guessing it has more to do with getting the area around the attraction show-ready, vs getting the attraction itself set up. I mean, isn't the ground around it still just a bunch of dirt?



I can't imagine that would take Disney horticulture all that long to get grass and ornamental plants in place. I mean, they switch from Halloween to Christmas at MK pretty much overnight, and that's a much bigger undertaking.


----------



## Virtucomp

chicagoshannon said:


> Wow I really thought they'd have both Dumbos up by then.  They must be doing some major rehab on the old Dumbos.  Seems like all they'd have to do is attach them to the spinner.
> 
> I'm glad Snow White will still be open while we're there.



Maybe they lost the instructions on how to reassemble it.  Maybe they were written in a foreign language.  How long ago was the original Dumbo installed? Who keeps the manual for that long.  

Oh wait they built the new one.  Why not just copy that one.


----------



## joannalh

mkacar24 said:


> Late March = another delay from March 12th?
> 
> Hope not, we are travelling March 13-20 and wanted to see some new stuff.



Same-I will be in MK March 14 and I will be soooo sad if we *just* miss it.


----------



## kristie73

I hope we don't miss Dumbo.   We'll be there March 22-25.  I thought both Dumbos were going to be ready along with Goofini, etc.  Well whenever it opens, it's going to be packed.  I wish they would say a date instead of late March.


----------



## Magalex

I am pleasantly surprised with "some" updates to Fantasyland opening in the Spring. We are visiting in June & I did not expect it when I made the reservations that any parts of the new Fantasyland would be operational. I thought is would be still all dirt.  It might not be a whole new section right now but it is the little things that matter. It seems to be updated photos & blogs every week now


----------



## Zuzu03

Wow! That photo vid was great!  So exciting to see how things are shaping up so quickly.  I can't wait to see Belle's village completed!  That looks like it will be my fave part!


----------



## Berlioz70

mkacar24 said:


> Late March = another delay from March 12th?
> 
> Hope not, we are travelling March 13-20 and wanted to see some new stuff.



Calendar still indicates March 12th. 

First post was updated!


----------



## DanBoris

Here is the latest update to my calendar:






The changes are based on a recent Disney Parks Blog post.

- Pushed the old Dumbo into April. 
- Pushed the water play area out of March since the blog post says it won't open in the first phase now.
- Added the close date for SWSA
- Now that we have the close date for SWSA I am taking a guess at the opening of Princess Fairytale Hall.


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> Here is the latest update to my calendar



YAY! First post updated!!


----------



## jkpmac

Here is a link of some fairly recent pictures,  Note Pete's Silly Side Show has some new duds!

http://************.com/archives/8821


----------



## brajfamily

Wow!  I cannot believe all of the construction going on.  Even beyond the new Fl it seems that Disney is renovating everywhere.  

Does anyone know what they are doing with the water play areas in Epcot?  thanks


----------



## ufgator

We were there this week and saw them running Dumbo.  A CM told me May, but everything else I read online says March.  I asked her b/c I saw Dumbo running and she was standing in front of the construction wall.  

There was so much construction going on everywhere.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

jkpmac said:


> Here is a link of some fairly recent pictures,  Note Pete's Silly Side Show has some new duds!
> 
> http://************.com/archives/8821


Great pictures, thanks! Looks so different from 2005...


----------



## DanBoris

ufgator said:


> We were there this week and saw them running Dumbo.  A CM told me May, but everything else I read online says March.  I asked her b/c I saw Dumbo running and she was standing in front of the construction wall.
> 
> There was so much construction going on everywhere.



New Dumbo is supposed to open in "late March". Maybe she was talking about the old Dumbo when she said May.


----------



## fupresti

What are my odds that the LIttle Mermaid and the Beauty and the Beast area will be open in time for the Wind and Dine Marathon? I am trying to make some life changing decisions here and some new rides might help


----------



## map57

Bump....just seeing if anyone has anything new?


----------



## Pooh2

What is the "XPass" as referred to in an above post?


----------



## Berlioz70

XPass will be the new line admintance system that is released with the upcoming Next Gen park additions. The Fastpass system will continue operating (but entrance will truley be limited to the time frame indicated on the pass), the XPass will be in addition.

Disney has released very little info regarding the pass, there are numorous rumors about a possible cost, whether or not it will be linked to resort reservations, how it will work, where it will be implemented... at this point it's better not to worry about it until Disney gives more info.


----------



## DisneyAngie45

I cannot wait for Prince Eric's castle and the Beast's castle to be done! I'm of course excited for the rides, restaurants and attractions, but I just can't wait to see the look of New Fantasyland and all the detail!


----------



## pinkle

Correct me if I'm wrong but the new Fantasyland won't be open forever???!?!?!?!?! We are going in August and I was assuming it would be done


----------



## jenseib

pinkle said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the new Fantasyland won't be open forever???!?!?!?!?! We are going in August and I was assuming it would be done



no it won't be done. Maybe Oct.  Phase 1 is supposedly opening in March.


----------



## 1tufgt

pinkle said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the new Fantasyland won't be open forever???!?!?!?!?! We are going in August and I was assuming it would be done





jenseib said:


> no it won't be done. Maybe Oct.  Phase 1 is supposedly opening in March.



As jenseib the new fantasyland won't be fully completed till next year with the 1st phase opening at the end of March.


----------



## djm99

What is part of phase 1 (that will open this month)?


----------



## Virtucomp

While listening to the Disboard Podcast the other day I heard them talk about an opening to Fantasyland that will be put in near Haunted Mansion.  They mentioned it is where the cart that sold HM merchandise was.

I've been looking at the aerial pictures and maps trying to figure out where this new enterance to Fantasyland will be.  If they remove the old Skyway station and make a path through from the HM cart area I think you would be walking between the HM ride building and It's a Small World.  

Does anyone have a Map or picture of what this new path to Fantasyland might be?  Are they just widening the path from Liberty Square to It's a Small World?


----------



## 1tufgt

djm99 said:


> What is part of phase 1 (that will open this month)?


I believe half of dumbo, goofini, and the train station. 



Virtucomp said:


> While listening to the Disboard Podcast the other day I heard them talk about an opening to Fantasyland that will be put in near Haunted Mansion.  They mentioned it is where the cart that sold HM merchandise was.
> 
> I've been looking at the aerial pictures and maps trying to figure out where this new enterance to Fantasyland will be.  If they remove the old Skyway station and make a path through from the HM cart area I think you would be walking between the HM ride building and It's a Small World.
> 
> Does anyone have a Map or picture of what this new path to Fantasyland might be?  Are they just widening the path from Liberty Square to It's a Small World?


Yes you will be walking between HM through a new path being built where the old stream used to be from the skyway.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Entry in the Disney Parks Blog focusing on the New Cast Member Costumes:

Weaving Costumes into the Storytelling Fabric of New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## bjakmom

Berlioz70 said:


> New Entry in the Disney Parks Blog focusing on the New Cast Member Costumes:
> 
> Weaving Costumes into the Storytelling Fabric of New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park



Ooooooh!!!  Soooo exciting!!  It's starting to feel more real as we get more of these little details.  Thanks!!


----------



## bjakmom

1tufgt said:


> Yes you will be walking between HM through a new path being built where the old stream used to be from the skyway.


 
So, hmmmm... are they just adding another pathway around the left side of the little store there across from Columbia Harbor House?  The narrow path there now into FL that goes under CHH bridgeway does get very congested when it's busy.  I don't see that a new pathway from HM cart thru the old stream area can lead anywhere but right back to the front of SW.  Right?  Just a little crowd control issue maybe?


----------



## jkpmac

bjakmom said:


> So, hmmmm... are they just adding another pathway around the left side of the little store there across from Columbia Harbor House?  The narrow path there now into FL that goes under CHH bridgeway does get very congested when it's busy.  I don't see that a new pathway from HM cart thru the old stream area can lead anywhere but right back to the front of SW.  Right?  Just a little crowd control issue maybe?



Correct me if I am wrong, but the walkway would exit right beside It's a Small World.


----------



## grandmadebby2

I can't wait for it to all be open.  Just wondering how much more time to allow for MK after it gets done.  From the looks of the pictures and what I read it will be adding quite a bit of area to the park.  Right now we spend 2.5 days of a 7 day trip at MK so I'm just curious if anyone has given thought to how to change up their vacation time in MK and still have plenty of time at the other parks.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

Berlioz70 said:


> New Entry in the Disney Parks Blog focusing on the New Cast Member Costumes:
> 
> Weaving Costumes into the Storytelling Fabric of New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park


Thanks again! Love those merchant costumes!


----------



## HeatherLassell

bjakmom said:


> So, hmmmm... are they just adding another pathway around the left side of the little store there across from Columbia Harbor House?  The narrow path there now into FL that goes under CHH bridgeway does get very congested when it's busy.  I don't see that a new pathway from HM cart thru the old stream area can lead anywhere but right back to the front of SW.  Right?  Just a little crowd control issue maybe?



I saw these pictures and was searching to find them.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...yway-Station-redevelopment-in-Fantasyland.htm

Check that out.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Is there a chance that Phase 1 will be open March 11?


----------



## DanBoris

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Is there a chance that Phase 1 will be open March 11?



The parks calendar still have Dumbo re-opening on March 12th, but a recently Disney parks blog post said the first phase would open in "late March". There is also the possibility that just Dumbo will open on the 12th and the rest later in March.

There appears to still be a lot to do, so even if the March 12th date is valid I doubt it would open even a day early.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm itching for more pictures.  It's been over a week since the last ones I think.


----------



## joannalh

DanBoris said:


> The parks calendar still have Dumbo re-opening on March 12th, but a recently Disney parks blog post said the first phase would open in "late March". There is also the possibility that just Dumbo will open on the 12th and the rest later in March.
> 
> There appears to still be a lot to do, so even if the March 12th date is valid I doubt it would open even a day early.



I've been checking back compulsively to see if there's any clarification on that.  We'll be at MK on the 14th!


----------



## Berlioz70

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm itching for more pictures.  It's been over a week since the last ones I think.



There are photos from 2/28 on the first post, have you already seen those?



joannalh said:


> I've been checking back compulsively to see if there's any clarification on that.  We'll be at MK on the 14th!



The internal calendar still indicates 3/12 as the opening date for Dumbo.


----------



## bjakmom

HeatherLassell said:


> I saw these pictures and was searching to find them.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...yway-Station-redevelopment-in-Fantasyland.htm
> 
> Check that out.



Thanks for that info!  So it looks like the new pathway will include access to a new set of restrooms and possibly a new Tangled themed meet and greet area  I love the sound of that - I hope they build the Tangled tower!!  My DGrDs LOVE that movie!
I'm still curious how that little gift shop (across from CHH) will end up being situated in the middle of the two pathways.  Just can't picture if it will just kind of sit in the middle or what.


----------



## HeatherLassell

bjakmom said:


> Thanks for that info!  So it looks like the new pathway will include access to a new set of restrooms and possibly a new Tangled themed meet and greet area  I love the sound of that - I hope they build the Tangled tower!!  My DGrDs LOVE that movie!
> I'm still curious how that little gift shop (across from CHH) will end up being situated in the middle of the two pathways.  Just can't picture if it will just kind of sit in the middle or what.



  I was happy I found the pictures again!


----------



## mlittig

for all the updates


----------



## Kate and Family

Last visit, we enjoyed the new queue for Winnie the Pooh ride.  Has anything similar been done (or is planned) for Peter Pan?


----------



## HeatherLassell

Kate and Family said:


> Last visit, we enjoyed the new queue for Winnie the Pooh ride.  Has anything similar been done (or is planned) for Peter Pan?



http://thedisneyblog.com/2011/03/04/work-begins-to-expand-peter-pan-queue-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## DanBoris

New aerial photos of the expansion taken today. The most signifcant thing in these shots is a new set of red construction walls within the current Storybook Circus construction area. This would pretty much confirm what will open with the first phase, 1/2 of Dumbo, Goffini and the train station. Everything else in the area is blocked off by these walls. 

Also, based on these pictures I don't see any reason the first phase couldn't open on March 12th like the parks calendar says.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/05Mar2012-PHOTOS---New-inner-construction-walls-indicate-what-will-be-open-to-guests-later-this-month.htm


----------



## chicagoshannon

DanBoris said:


> New aerial photos of the expansion taken today. The most signifcant thing in these shots is a new set of red construction walls within the current Storybook Circus construction area. This would pretty much confirm what will open with the first phase, 1/2 of Dumbo, Goffini and the train station. Everything else in the area is blocked off by these walls.
> 
> Also, based on these pictures I don't see any reason the first phase couldn't open on March 12th like the parks calendar says.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/05Mar2012-PHOTOS---New-inner-construction-walls-indicate-what-will-be-open-to-guests-later-this-month.htm





Thank you!  I can't wait to see how it all turns out next week.  I wonder when the other half of Dumbo will actually be ready.


----------



## Berlioz70

Awesome - just updated the first post!


----------



## lsulindy

Looks like March 31 for Dumbo re-opening now.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/03/06/dumbo-the-flying-elephant-closure-extended-to-march-31st/

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...o-re-opening-date-pushed-back-to-March-31.htm


----------



## joannalh

Aww, I'm disappointed, as we'll be there next week, but not surprised.  Oh well, lots of other fun to be had!


----------



## kristie73

lsulindy said:


> Looks like March 31 for Dumbo re-opening now.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/03/06/dumbo-the-flying-elephant-closure-extended-to-march-31st/
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...o-re-opening-date-pushed-back-to-March-31.htm



Ah man!    I hope that changes.  I'll be there March 21-26.  When do they update the closures on the official WDW site?


----------



## BoltzNBrew

That stinks. I am more disappointed Goofini isnt opening. 4 parks and not a single rollercoaster my 43 3/4" DS5 can ride.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Disney said half of the circus will be open by late March. Let me say that again. *Disney said half of the circus will be open by LATE MARCH.* Disney isn't keeping there promise!


----------



## siwash23

???

The Touring Plans links above say the Disney Resorts updated their refurbishment calendars to show March 31st.  However, this is not the case with the online operational updates on the WDW official calender page.  Both the daily schedule for the Magic Kinddom and the weekly schedule for all the parks still show March 12th.    Is there another official refurbishment calender posted somewhere?


----------



## jjsdad

kristie73 said:


> Ah man!    I hope that changes.  I'll be there March 21-26.  When do they update the closures on the official WDW site?



I would have to guess that if they are opening for business on March 31 there will be some soft openings going on during the time you are at the parks.


----------



## joecatz

Not sure where those sites are getting ehir info from, sicne the official disney calendar still says 3/11 as the last closing date for Dumbo...


----------



## joecatz

here's the link to the offical disney calendar. as of 1:48 est today, still shows 3/11. No update to 3/31.  Unless they changed it, then changed it back. 

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

siwash23 said:


> ???
> 
> The Touring Plans links above say the Disney Resorts updated their refurbishment calendars to show March 31st.  However, this is not the case with the online operational updates on the WDW official calender page.  Both the daily schedule for the Magic Kinddom and the weekly schedule for all the parks still show March 12th.    Is there another official refurbishment calender posted somewhere?




You are not perhaps a Knox grad, are you?  I'm class of '91, not many Siwash references around, just curious....


----------



## siwash23

aroundtheriverbend said:


> You are not perhaps a Knox grad, are you?  I'm class of '91, not many Siwash references around, just curious....



Yep, class of '96.  Small world.   We changed to Prairie Fire mid-way through my time there, but I didn't think that sounded like a good screen name.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

siwash23 said:


> Yep, class of '96.  Small world.   We changed to Prairie Fire mid-way through my time there, but I didn't think that sounded like a good screen name.



LOL, please tell me you didn't all start doing those awful shots with the same name - tequila and tobasco, ugh!!!  I remember the name change being quite the debate with us "old" alums - you would have thought someone insulted everyone's mother.  

Great to run into another alum!  Good luck with Dumbo if you are going this month....


----------



## shan23877

I've been unable to locate the dates for the Test Track refurb at Epcot.  Does anyone know, or can anyone share a link.  The official calendar doesn't show one this spring,but I've heard rumors.  Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

I've updated the first post to reflect the March 31st opening date.

The official Disney calendar is notorious for being wrong, and in several cases, reads different dates for the same attractions based on your computer caches.

I've verified the date with the Cast Member internal calendar, which is listed as March 31.


----------



## emmababy

I am so sad. We are leaving Saturday and were so looking forward to enjoying the new section...I can't believe they waited until 1 week to change date.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

emmababy said:


> I am so sad. We are leaving Saturday and were so looking forward to enjoying the new section...I can't believe they waited until 1 week to change date.



Here is a sprinkle of pixie dust hoping that you can catch some of the soft openings prior to 3/31!   

Sorry this is happening, I would be crushed as well.  Hoping it all works out as you were planning!


----------



## Berlioz70

More Aerial photos:

Aerial construction update of Magic Kingdoms Fantasyland expansion  March 2012


----------



## mkacar24

emmababy said:


> I am so sad. We are leaving Saturday and were so looking forward to enjoying the new section...I can't believe they waited until 1 week to change date.



I feel the same way. We leave Tuesday and were looking forward to seeing new stuff. I guess I thought with spring break kicking off and the opening already pushed back once that March 12th was going to be it. 

It's ok though. I wish I hadn't told my stepson, who loved barnstormer, that goofini would be open but I know we will have a great time anyway.

And there is always next time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Berlioz70 said:


> More Aerial photos:
> 
> Aerial construction update of Magic Kingdoms Fantasyland expansion  March 2012



Thanks!  Looks like most of the landscaping is in now.  I'm confused as to where the Casey Jr. Stuff will be.  Will it be right in front of the train station?


----------



## jkpmac

chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks!  Looks like most of the landscaping is in now.  I'm confused as to where the Casey Jr. Stuff will be.  Will it be right in front of the train station?



Yes, it will be.  Someone mentioned that it may be prefabricated elsewhere and just require assembly when the ground is prepared.


----------



## HeatherLassell

New Disney Blog post about the Be Our Guest restaurant!!!!!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...offer-a-taste-of-the-be-our-guest-restaurant/

Here is the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j_zJMY46qSs

It already looks amazing inside!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherLassell said:


> New Disney Blog post about the Be Our Guest restaurant!!!!!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...offer-a-taste-of-the-be-our-guest-restaurant/
> 
> Here is the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j_zJMY46qSs
> 
> It already looks amazing inside!!!



This is totally awesome! I might have to try and eat here twice on our next trip..... if I can get in at all! I can't believe that glorious restaurant is going to be counter service for lunch. With ADR's for just one meal available, it's going to be harder to get than CRT back in the day.  And I'm not sure I'm up to the massive wait I anticipate lunch CS will be.


----------



## kbarrett

does anyone think we'll be able to make ADRs for be our guest? We'll be there in October I wonder what will me open by the last week of october


----------



## HeatherLassell

kbarrett said:


> does anyone think we'll be able to make ADRs for be our guest? We'll be there in October I wonder what will me open by the last week of october



Check the very first page of this thread for an educated guess on it based on patterns of other 'new' restaurant openings!


----------



## MWGreene

From the looks of the video one the Disney blog, it looks closer to completion than I expected it to be! Hoping for late August!


----------



## hollygolitely93

Oh it is getting exciting!  We go in December so am very hopeful most will be complete by then but you never know!!!  I am intrigued by the menus possibilities for this new ressie!


----------



## amandaw

MWGreene said:


> From the looks of the video one the Disney blog, it looks closer to completion than I expected it to be! Hoping for late August!



I agree....there's more done that I was expecting!    We were supposed to be going in December but moved our trip up to the end of Sept./beginning of October.  I'm really, really hoping that this restaurant will be open!


----------



## Berlioz70

Wonderful Disney Parks Blog link! First post is up to date!


----------



## DanBoris

It's being reported on Twitter that the walls are down at the Fantastland train station so you can see right into Storybook Circus! Still waiting for pictures.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

DanBoris said:


> It's being reported on Twitter that the walls are down at the Fantastland train station so you can see right into Storybook Circus! Still waiting for pictures.



Found these pictures posted today on WDW News Today. Looks GREAT! 

http://************.com/archives/8904


----------



## brajfamily

So exciting to see it with the walls down!!  Thanks


----------



## Kate and Family

Will anything fill the space where the old dumbo was?


----------



## mom2rtk

Kate and Family said:


> Will anything fill the space where the old dumbo was?



I believe I read the castle wall will extend through that spot.


----------



## DanBoris

mom2rtk said:


> I believe I read the castle wall will extend through that spot.



Yep, the area where Dumbo was will become the main entrance to the Fantasyland Forest.


----------



## DanBoris

Been seeing more rumors that the Storybook Circus area will open on Monday with soft opening of Goffini and Dumbo. Official opening is still March 31st.


----------



## jpgpmpcp

If there were to be a soft opening this week, my family would be ecstatic  DS actually cried two nights ago when I read that Dumbo would not be open for our trip. Fingers crossed for us to ride Dumbo during this trip!!!


----------



## jcarwash

TouringPlans.com tweeted that Dumbo is open today, March 12, 2012:
https://twitter.com/#!/TouringPlans/status/179217176748756992


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm so excited!  Glad that people that are there this week get to ride.  I wonder if Goofy and the train will open too.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I'm seeing reports on Twitter that Goofini is having a soft opening, as well!


----------



## arbolita

I am so excited for photos/video of the area to come out - I can't wait to see how everything looks!

Edit - the train station is also opened!  And they've added Storybook Circus to the maps:


----------



## Pjimmeyer

arbolita said:


> I am so excited for photos/video of the area to come out - I can't wait to see how everything looks!
> 
> Edit - the train station is also opened!  And they've added Storybook Circus to the maps:


----------



## disneydiva16

Cant wait to see this in person!!!


----------



## safetymom

Pictures of new Dumbo, Barnstormer, and the Fantasyland train station

http://www.disunplugged.com/2012/03/12/dumbo-and-barnstormer-at-magic-kingdom-in-walt-disney-world/


----------



## mari360

So excited to see the new attractions.  I was suppose to go in May but canceled my thinking my trip would be ruined with all the walls now i'm SUPER bummed.  But i have one planned for May of 2013..... I can't wait.....


----------



## Berlioz70

Of all days that I wait until 9:45 to get on the internet... LOL... working on updating the first post!

Can't believe things are finally open!!


----------



## Sydnerella

LOL, thanks for doing it Berlioz! It is appreciated and nice to know u can get a little help from your DIS friends when the morning is too busy for you!


----------



## DisneyBabies

Love it!  I can't wait for next year.


----------



## Berlioz70

Fantastic evening photos of Storybook Circus!

PHOTOS and VIDEO - Storybook Circus nighttime lighting


----------



## mari360

Video and photos look great.  Can't wait.......


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm getting VERY excited about seeing ALL of FL this December.... or November..... October????


----------



## Berlioz70

I was looking through several of the new photos posted and found this one from WDWMagic of particular interest:






So obviously we have images to represent:
Barnstomer Attraction, Casey Jr. Water Play Area, Dumbo Attraction, Pete's Silly Sideshow M&G.... and then there's Humphrey?!?!

Since he's eating a candy apple I have a couple theories...

Food cart (similar to the one that used to sit outside the Train station), Bakery section (similar to the one that used to sit inside County Bounty), or perhaps it's something completely different. I just found it interesting as there was no previous talk of Humphrey until this poster popped up.

For those who do not know Humphrey - he is a bear (created in the early 1950s) that lives in a national park and whom tries to steal food from the campers. The shorts were directed by Jack Hannah... who later went on to start Hannah-Barbara... which created Yogi Bear... 

Anyway, outside of the shorts from over half a century ago, Humphrey has popped up here and there over time, but does not hold the leading role he used to have... except that he is the official mascot of the Wilderness Lodge Resort.


----------



## Adri

i _love_ Humphrey the Bear! It's great to see him getting some attention at Storybook Circus!


----------



## mouselovenfamily

mom2rtk said:


> I'm getting VERY excited about seeing ALL of FL this December.... or November..... October????



I'll try to take a lot of photos for you next week, even if it is with a Nikon


----------



## mom2rtk

mouselovenfamily said:


> I'll try to take a lot of photos for you next week, even if it is with a Nikon






Can't wait to see. Have an awesome time. And don't break your camera this time, ok?


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney Parks Blog posted some images from yesterday as well:

PHOTOS: Storybook Circus ‘soft-opens’ at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## SRUAlmn

You know what struck me (and I have no idea why this stood out to me...)  The cast members having bare legs.  It looked so odd because normally any costume that has leg showing requires them to wear nylons, right?  I mean, I know there are some where they wear shorts and no nylons, but it just looks strange to me...  Maybe it's the black capris and pasty white legs


----------



## Berlioz70

SRUAlmn said:


> You know what struck me (and I have no idea why this stood out to me...)  The cast members having bare legs.  It looked so odd because normally any costume that has leg showing requires them to wear nylons, right?  I mean, I know there are some where they wear shorts and no nylons, but it just looks strange to me...  Maybe it's the black capris and pasty white legs



The nylon rule went away in Summer of 2010. The only roles that require nylons are typically if the look of the costume calls for it (Concierge is a great example).


----------



## chicagoshannon

SRUAlmn said:


> You know what struck me (and I have no idea why this stood out to me...)  The cast members having bare legs.  It looked so odd because normally any costume that has leg showing requires them to wear nylons, right?  I mean, I know there are some where they wear shorts and no nylons, but it just looks strange to me...  Maybe it's the black capris and pasty white legs



The costumes stuck out to me too.  Although for me, I think it just seems odd to have shorts with those tops.  Just feels like part of the costume is missing.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Berlioz70 said:


> The nylon rule went away in Summer of 2010. The only roles that require nylons are typically if the look of the costume calls for it (Concierge is a great example).



I guess I didn't realize that.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## SRUAlmn

chicagoshannon said:


> The costumes stuck out to me too.  Although for me, I think it just seems odd to have shorts with those tops.  Just feels like part of the costume is missing.



Maybe that's it?  It seems like the shirts are really short and then the capris being a strange length just doesn't seem to match  Something looks "off" about them.


----------



## crazycatlady

SRUAlmn said:


> Maybe that's it?  It seems like the shirts are really short and then the capris being a strange length just doesn't seem to match  Something looks "off" about them.



I thought the same thing when I saw the pictures. Like they are only half dressed or something.


----------



## popsynic

mom2rtk said:


> I'm getting VERY excited about seeing ALL of FL this December.... or November..... October????




Do you really think it may all be open in October.?  That would be great.


----------



## Berlioz70

DISser buzzCMlightyear posted this image on a different thread:






I think the design looks great on these tall and skinny (and not real) CMs... I'm not sure it transferred as well to real bodies. I too agree that it looks like they need full pants, but during winter they have the option to wear long socks, so pants are not available.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Berlioz70 said:


> DISser buzzCMlightyear posted this image on a different thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the design looks great on these tall and skinny (and not real) CMs... I'm not sure it transferred as well to real bodies. I too agree that it looks like they need full pants, but during winter they have the option to wear long socks, so pants are not available.



Yes, those images make the costume look much nicer.  I think (in the real life pictures) the clunky tennis shoes, white socks, and lack of 'cut' to the jacket & capris just make them look frumpy.


----------



## mom2rtk

popsynic said:


> Do you really think it may all be open in October.?  That would be great.



Oh,I have no way of knowing. All I have seen posted is "late 2012". But if they ARE doing a grand opening of Be Our Guest (still rumor) the first week of November, I think they'd have to soft open it in October.


----------



## JoshuaShaw

Berlioz70 said:


> I was looking through several of the new photos posted and found this one from WDWMagic of particular interest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obviously we have images to represent:
> Barnstomer Attraction, Casey Jr. Water Play Area, Dumbo Attraction, Pete's Silly Sideshow M&G.... and then there's Humphrey?!?!
> 
> Since he's eating a candy apple I have a couple theories...
> 
> Food cart (similar to the one that used to sit outside the Train station), Bakery section (similar to the one that used to sit inside County Bounty), or perhaps it's something completely different. I just found it interesting as there was no previous talk of Humphrey until this poster popped up.
> 
> For those who do not know Humphrey - he is a bear (created in the early 1950s) that lives in a national park and whom tries to steal food from the campers. The shorts were directed by Jack Hannah... who later went on to start Hannah-Barbara... which created Yogi Bear...
> 
> Anyway, outside of the shorts from over half a century ago, Humphrey has popped up here and there over time, but does not hold the leading role he used to have... except that he is the official mascot of the Wilderness Lodge Resort.


Maybe they'll have a Humphrey Bear Junior Ranger station where they hand kids litter bags and tell them to collect trash on the ground.  Free labor!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

It looks beautiful! I'm going to MK Sunday, and if anyone's been there yet, does the circus open at opening or a specific time?


----------



## lsulindy

arbolita said:


> I am so excited for photos/video of the area to come out - I can't wait to see how everything looks!
> 
> Edit - the train station is also opened!  And they've added Storybook Circus to the maps:



I find this very interesting (re: future openings timeline) that the Casey Jr. water area is on the map, but the other half of Dumbo is not.


----------



## popsynic

lsulindy said:


> I find this very interesting (re: future openings timeline) that the Casey Jr. water area is on the map, but the other half of Dumbo is not.



I see what you mean.  They have excluded the second Dumbo in the image, but included the water play area.  I's Presume the map would just list/feature the attraction as Dumbo and not list each carousel separately. So must mean the water area will be opening before the second dumbo.


----------



## DisneyFive

SRUAlmn said:


> You know what struck me (and I have no idea why this stood out to me...)  The cast members having bare legs.  It looked so odd because normally any costume that has leg showing requires them to wear nylons, right?  I mean, I know there are some where they wear shorts and no nylons, but it just looks strange to me...  Maybe it's the black capris and pasty white legs



Hah!  Funny you say that because it's the first thing that caught my eye as well, since it just looked so different than what I'm used to and a little _"off"._  It will help keep them cool in the inferno months of mid to late  summer though.

Dan


----------



## siwash23

Wow, what a bummer.  I missed it when I was right there about 1/2 hour before they opened it.  I was in corner of Fantasyland with my family on Monday at 10AM riding the Teacups and next door riding the Speedway about the same time.  I looked over towards Dumbo and the Barnstormer and there was no activity.  I didn't walk down the walkway though and just assumed there was no opening since WDW just changed the Dumbo Refurbishment dates on their official calender to 3/1 to 3/30.   The fact that the rides were not running at 10AM didn't give me any reason to think they would be opening that day.    

That will teach me not to check DIS, the blogs and Twitter while I am at the parks and resort.  When I saw the dates were changed on the official calendar when I looked on Saturday, I just figured we missed Dumbo and did not investigate further.

The funny thing is that I would have made my way down there to check it out if they would have just left the calendar showing that Dumbo would open on the 12th.  It did still say that when I left last week even though some sites were reporting it was pushed back to 3/31.   I can't believe they changed the calender when they did end up opening on the 12th as they have been reporting on their calendar for months.  I know it is a soft opening, but it still doesn't make sense to change their site to show they are no longer opening on the 12th when they obviously had this soft opeing planned when they did change the calendar last week.  

Oh well.  I guess we will see the entire expansion the next time we go .


----------



## mlittig

This is all so exciting   I can't wait to see it all in person next month


----------



## crazycatlady

mom2rtk said:


> Oh,I have no way of knowing. All I have seen posted is "late 2012". But if they ARE doing a grand opening of Be Our Guest (still rumor) the first week of November, I think they'd have to soft open it in October.



Is that a pretty credible rumor (as far as a rumor can be credible )? We are going Oct. 18th to the 28th, and now I am wondering if I should push our trip ahead a week.


----------



## mkacar24

We are here now and rode Dumbo and Barnstormer tonight. Both rides are the same as they were before, just better themed. The colors in the circus area at nighttime are very nice. Busy day at the magic kingdom but manageable.


----------



## mom2rtk

crazycatlady said:


> Is that a pretty credible rumor (as far as a rumor can be credible )? We are going Oct. 18th to the 28th, and now I am wondering if I should push our trip ahead a week.



That was from a CM in one of the Disney restaurants posting here on the DIS. But it's still pretty far alway, so I'm sure timelines can change. We're debating between mid-November and mid-December. I want to go November, but find myself leaning toward December just to be sure we catch it all. I'm thinking we might head west to DL next year and really want to catch all of this phase since it could be a while before we get back.


----------



## DanBoris

crazycatlady said:


> Is that a pretty credible rumor (as far as a rumor can be credible )? We are going Oct. 18th to the 28th, and now I am wondering if I should push our trip ahead a week.



You really need to take these dates with a whole shaker of salt. Storybook Circus was orignally going to open early February. Then not to long before opening it got pushed to March 12 and then it got pushed to March 31st, but soft opened on the 12th anyway. The later in the year you go the better change of the BatB and LM areas being open, but there is still no gaurentee they will even be open by the end of 2012. 

Dan


----------



## joannalh

I'm just back from Disney and was in MK 2 days ago (March 14th).  Funny thing was that I just assumed none of the new stuff was open because of the talk here about further delays.  It wasn't until almost 10:30 that I really looked at the map and realized that Dumbo and the Barnstormer were on it, so we headed over there.  Despite it being a busy park day, there was virtually no line at either, so I think people just didn't realize they were open.  I will post some pics in a little bit, am still going through them all.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Well of course the small part of FLE opened the day after I left to go home.  Well I knew that was probably going to happen anyway, I am very excited to be able to go back next May with my DD when almost everything should be done.  (Everything but the Mine Train I believe.)  But while I was there I did get a couple of shots of the castles that I wanted to share.  I know we have all seen them a hundred times by now, but here they are.


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Aerial views of the Fantasyland construction site


----------



## Zuzu03

Great new pics!!! Can't wait to see it for myself in 5 weeks.    I'm always amazed at the size of the expansion, so exciting!


----------



## joannalh

Some pics from last week (March 14):





Dumbo, beside the circus tent:








View of the castle while on Dumbo!




Great Goofini/Barnstormer:


----------



## jkpmac

Great Pictures, can't wait until next year!!

Can I assume that the interactive part of Dumbo is still closed?


----------



## DisneyGirlInOz

Great Pics. Very excited to see it in person. I have seen some pics at night and it looks soooooo good. 

All I need is for the BOGR to be open in November


----------



## shalom

Berlioz70 said:


> So obviously we have images to represent:
> Barnstomer Attraction, Casey Jr. Water Play Area, Dumbo Attraction, Pete's Silly Sideshow M&G.... and then there's Humphrey?!?!





I was scratching my head over Humphrey as well.  If you're going to have a Circus Bear, why not Bongo?  But if your theory on a food cart is right I suppose Humphrey makes more sense -- besides, Bongo wanted to escape the circus, while it's easy to imagine Humphrey thinking the circus is a great deal for a hungry bear!


----------



## Berlioz70

Visited SB Circus yesterday and tried to grab a couple pictures of things I didn't see a million images of already:

Future entrance to Dumbo's interactive queue:





There were several tracks like this running all sorts of different directions:





This one came to an end, just behind Dumbo:





Skins are being prepared for one of the tents:





New light fixtures, hanging mostly behind the construction wall:


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thanks *Berlioz70* for those pictures....it is nice to see something new that hasn't been posted a lot .  Just wondering if the track that ends right behind Dumbo, is that a nod from the old into the new?  What a great tribute if it is.  I can't wait to see all of this first hand on our trip .


----------



## BoltzNBrew

Was Dumbo open for AM EMH this past Thursday morning?


----------



## Berlioz70

Opps - had one more I forgot in my last post -

Variety of animal tracks:


----------



## Phatoomch

I apologise if this question has been asked waaaaay too many times but I wondered if someone could just give me a quick overview or, point me in the right direction, of exactly what will be open in Fantasyland (or would it be quicker to say what won't be open) when we go 2nd week of December 2012.  Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## tpettie

Phatoomch said:


> I apologise if this question has been asked waaaaay too many times but I wondered if someone could just give me a quick overview or, point me in the right direction, of exactly what will be open in Fantasyland (or would it be quicker to say what won't be open) when we go 2nd week of December 2012.  Thank you so much for your time!



It is really hard to say for sure what will an won't be open at any given time there is however a chart on the first post with estimated opening times based on month.


----------



## mom2rtk

Phatoomch said:


> I apologise if this question has been asked waaaaay too many times but I wondered if someone could just give me a quick overview or, point me in the right direction, of exactly what will be open in Fantasyland (or would it be quicker to say what won't be open) when we go 2nd week of December 2012.  Thank you so much for your time!



Nobody can say for certain. But the belief is that all but the mine coaster will be open. Just don't plan on anything for certain and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Phatoomch

tpettie said:


> It is really hard to say for sure what will an won't be open at any given time there is however a chart on the first post with estimated opening times based on month.



Thank you, I did look at the chart but maybe, even though its nearly midday, I haven't had enough coffee yet 



mom2rtk said:


> Nobody can say for certain. But the belief is that all but the mine coaster will be open. Just don't plan on anything for certain and you won't be disappointed.



Yes, this is what I heard.  I wont plan anything for certain, I just need another reason to go back in 2013 other than 'waaaaaa I miss Disney'


----------



## skepace

I tried to search this thread but couldn't find an answer to my question.  Any idea when the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be opening?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Unknown - outside of Storybook Circus, nothing is known.

Check the first post with estimated opening dates - it's kept up to date with info as it's released.


----------



## sandymandr

In the chart, it says the tents are opening in April.  What are the tents?  Is it character meet and greet or something else?


----------



## Berlioz70

B Roll video produced by Disney.



sandymandr said:


> In the chart, it says the tents are opening in April.  What are the tents?  Is it character meet and greet or something else?



There are 3 tents - 1 is merchandise, 1 is a character meet and greet (Pete's Silly Sideshow), the third is unknown.

April is the earliest they'd open, but fall is more likely.


----------



## Donaldsmyhero

I am getting more excited and cant wait to go this september.


----------



## Berlioz70

DISser Robo is working on a fantastic numbered map featuring the new Fantasyland...

You can watch the progress on this thread: New Fantasyland Overhead Map


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Thanks for sharing the map link, very cool!  Makes if all feel more real....


----------



## LindaOwl1

Did we ever get an answer about if Dumbo & Barnstormer are open for AM EMH??


----------



## brookmey

Thanks for posting the pictures!  We have had to push our December 2012 trip back to June 2013, so I love seeing the pictures and updates since I have to wait over a year to see everything in person!


----------



## Berlioz70

I updated the first post with Robo's updated map!


----------



## Berlioz70

LindaOwl1 said:


> Did we ever get an answer about if Dumbo & Barnstormer are open for AM EMH??



Sharing info from another thread...

yes to Dumbo, but looks like a no for Barnstormer!

Morning Extra Magic Hours Times Guide March 25  31 2012


----------



## Berlioz70

Nice article focusing on the details of Storybook Circus:

An Open Letter to Imagineering


----------



## lsulindy

Berlioz70 said:


> Nice article focusing on the details of Storybook Circus:
> 
> An Open Letter to Imagineering



Thanks for the article. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## shannon006

Does anyone know when the 2nd Dumbo and tent will be opening


----------



## Berlioz70

Shannon - check the first post for the best guesses on an opening timeline!

PHOTOS - Mine Train coaster rises above the construction walls in the new Fantasyland


----------



## jenseib

shannon006 said:


> Does anyone know when the 2nd Dumbo and tent will be opening



I was there Thrusday and you can see the second one over the wall while riding Dumbo. It's not very far along. But Disney can do stuff fast, so who knows.


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Aerial view of the Fantasyland construction site - coaster steel is rising


----------



## lamb616

so I'll be there in 2 weeks and looking at the schedule and map, it looks like 13, 15 & 17 will be open (1/possibly both Dumbos, Barnstormer and train station).  Where's the entrance to these -- behind the Tea Party?


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

lamb616 said:


> so I'll be there in 2 weeks and looking at the schedule and map, it looks like 13, 15 & 17 will be open (1/possibly both Dumbos, Barnstormer and train station).  Where's the entrance to these -- behind the Tea Party?



Good question.  We can take the train or walk through where?


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes you can take the train - there are also two walking entries, either behind the Tea Cups or up the side of the Tomorrowland Speedway. If you look at the Aeriel photos linked just a couple posts above, you'll see the red walls in the areas that have already opened.


----------



## Berlioz70

New construction video, it's a little dizzying with all the pans and zooms, but does have some good shots:

NEW Fantasyland Expansion Construction 2012 Magic Kingdom Walt Disney World 04/01/2012


----------



## Berlioz70

Confirmation by Tom Staggs (Chairman) - the Fantasyland Expansion will not be complete until 2014:

Disney: Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland expansion to be completed "in 2014"

Also,

Disney chairman Tom Staggs on Fantasy, Fantasyland



> Back on dry land now, on the Fantasyland expansion at Magic Kingdom, which he says is on schedule.
> 
> "Every time I go down there or spend time with the Imagineers, I get more excited about the project.  Fantasyland is going to be more immersive than before; it's going to be more of a complete experience. I think it's going to be something that really delights our guests.
> 
> "We know this is a daunting challenge because Fantasyland is hugely popular. So reinventing Fantasyland, we have to take very seriously. I'm feeling very good about having preserved all that made Fantasyland so great and charming and also broadening and expanding it. So over the next couple of years you'll see it roll out a piece at a time."


----------



## jjsdad

Berlioz70 said:


> Confirmation by Tom Staggs (Chairman) - the Fantasyland Expansion will not be complete until 2014:
> 
> Disney: Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland expansion to be completed "in 2014"
> 
> Also,
> 
> Disney chairman Tom Staggs on Fantasy, Fantasyland



My question regarding what Staggs says is what is the final element?  Everything we know about could still be completed by 2013 and from the sounds of it their could be a missing piece we do not know of that will come in 2014.


----------



## macleod1979

All I have to say is bring back "Mr Toad's Wild Ride". Who's with me on that??? lol


----------



## Berlioz70

jjsdad said:


> My question regarding what Staggs says is what is the final element?  Everything we know about could still be completed by 2013 and from the sounds of it their could be a missing piece we do not know of that will come in 2014.



I agree - it is very open ended!



macleod1979 said:


> All I have to say is bring back "Mr Toad's Wild Ride". Who's with me on that??? lol


----------



## jujube

Berlioz70 said:


> I agree - it is very open ended!



Disney construction is reminding me of Interstate hwy construction-it's neverending.


----------



## Phatoomch

Berlioz70 said:


> Confirmation by Tom Staggs (Chairman) - the Fantasyland Expansion will not be complete until 2014:
> 
> Disney: Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland expansion to be completed "in 2014"
> 
> Also,
> 
> Disney chairman Tom Staggs on Fantasy, Fantasyland



I find the wording interesting:

"*a* "final element" would be *added *to the area in 2014"

The dwarves mine train is the final element that we know of but that has been added, just not completed - if he was referring to that, surely he would have said "*the* "final element" would be *completed* by 2014".

I think there is something else to come 

There is always the fact that I am just over-thinking


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Phatoomch said:


> I find the wording interesting:
> 
> "*a* "final element" would be *added *to the area in 2014"
> 
> The dwarves mine train is the final element that we know of but that has been added, just not completed - if he was referring to that, surely he would have said "*the* "final element" would be *completed* by 2014".
> 
> I think there is something else to come
> 
> There is always the fact that I am just over-thinking



I think you're over-thinking! 

In an interview situation--as opposed to a written statement--you just don't have the time to sit and analyze every single word choice the way we're doing here. If this were from a Disney press release, I'd say *maybe* the wording was significant. But I just don't think that's the case here. I hope I'm wrong--I would love to see an additional element!


----------



## Caseystigger

macleod1979 said:


> All I have to say is bring back "Mr Toad's Wild Ride". Who's with me on that??? lol



I second that!!


----------



## jenseib

I just wanted to let you all know that the contruction workers DO have a bathroom close by!


----------



## Annadesu

^ I think that would be a pretty cool ride!


----------



## Phatoomch

GenevieveRaqs said:


> *I think you're over-thinking*!
> 
> In an interview situation--as opposed to a written statement--you just don't have the time to sit and analyze every single word choice the way we're doing here. If this were from a Disney press release, I'd say *maybe* the wording was significant. But I just don't think that's the case here. I hope I'm wrong--I would love to see an additional element!



Stop bursting my excitable bubble


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Phatoomch said:


> Stop bursting my excitable bubble



Sorry! 

I think it's better to be realistic now (and perhaps be pleasantly surprised when something *is* added) than to get your hopes up for two long years only to have them dashed in 2014!


----------



## mjallemand

2014, eh? Here's hoping that isn't secret code for "Everything is delayed."

I'm trying to remain optimistic that phase II will be open for out trip in October, but at the same time, it's not like there's a lack of things to do, so I'll be fine either way.


----------



## Tink03477

Subbing...thank you for all the hard work that's been put into this thread. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Phatoomch

GenevieveRaqs said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I think it's better to be realistic now (and perhaps be pleasantly surprised when something *is* added) than to get your hopes up for two long years only to have them dashed in 2014!



Ha! I'm just playing - you're right ... but we can always hope


----------



## schnerk

Love this thread!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

jenseib said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that the contruction workers DO have a bathroom close by!



Chitty Chitty bang bang redux


----------



## onnawufei

mjallemand said:


> I'm trying to remain optimistic that phase II will be open for out trip in October, but at the same time, it's not like there's a lack of things to do, so I'll be fine either way.


That's exactly the way I feel.  I'm not getting my hopes up, but it would be great to see something new.  (Well besides the circus bit.)


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Fantasyland Train Station gets newly themed water tower and out-buildings


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

hey there everyone i'm BACK!!!! 
I didnt mean to fall off the face of the earth...
but After a VERY long and hard fought pregnacy.. 
for most of the pregnacy anykind of reading would make me sick.. 
and thinking of disney would make me cry 
I am NOW just starting to feel better.. 
and i have another beautiful baby girl named london!

thank you sooooo much Berlioz70 and everyone else for keeping everyone updated!! since i last page i read was page 5 of this thread i have ALOT of catching up to do...


----------



## Zuzu03

Lorilais_mommie said:


> hey there everyone i'm BACK!!!!
> I didnt mean to fall off the face of the earth...
> but After a VERY long and hard fought pregnacy..
> for most of the pregnacy anykind of reading would make me sick..
> and thinking of disney would make me cry
> I am NOW just starting to feel better..
> and i have another beautiful baby girl named london!
> 
> thank you sooooo much Berlioz70 and everyone else for keeping everyone updated!! since i last page i read was page 5 of this thread i have ALOT of catching up to do...



Awwww, I joined this party late, but CONGRATULATIONS!  And I'm so sorry that you had a hard pregnancy!  Welcome Baby London!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> hey there everyone i'm BACK!!!!
> I didnt mean to fall off the face of the earth...
> but After a VERY long and hard fought pregnacy..
> for most of the pregnacy anykind of reading would make me sick..
> and thinking of disney would make me cry
> I am NOW just starting to feel better..
> and i have another beautiful baby girl named london!
> 
> thank you sooooo much Berlioz70 and everyone else for keeping everyone updated!! since i last page i read was page 5 of this thread i have ALOT of catching up to do...



Well HEY THERE stranger!  

I wondered what happened to you. I had no idea Lorilai's sister was on the way! Contratulations!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> Well HEY THERE stranger!
> 
> I wondered what happened to you. I had no idea Lorilai's sister was on the way! Contratulations!



Thank you lorilai is loving her new sister... However she hated that i was so sick for so long..
I lost 25lbs! Normally would be a good thing, but not when having a baby.. 
But doing better now, putting the weight back on was much more fun!!

As a pregnancy gift hubby said we could go to Disney! 
But I've been out of the game so long I'm having a hard time picking a good time to go...


----------



## Berlioz70

lorilais_mommie said:


> hey there everyone i'm back!!!!



yay!!! 

welcome back!


----------



## BebopBaloo

I saw this article today on the Journey of the Little Mermaid and wanted to share.

http://www.everythingwdisneyworld.com/2012/04/breaking-news-journey-of-little-mermaid.html


Thoughts? Insights?


----------



## ohboyx3

BebopBaloo said:


> I saw this article today on the Journey of the Little Mermaid and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.everythingwdisneyworld.com/2012/04/breaking-news-journey-of-little-mermaid.html
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Insights?



Wow! I have high hopes that it will open by the time we go the second week of October. Crossing fingers!!!


----------



## DisneyFive

Berlioz70 said:


> PHOTOS - Fantasyland Train Station gets newly themed water tower and out-buildings



Really like the new look!  Thanks for sharing.  

Dan


----------



## d1gitman

just returned from a spur of hte moment trip....the new dumbo looks amazing at night.  Barnstormer was a lot of fun, glad to have it back in it's new incarnation.


----------



## jessrose18

BebopBaloo said:


> I saw this article today on the Journey of the Little Mermaid and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.everythingwdisneyworld.com/2012/04/breaking-news-journey-of-little-mermaid.html
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Insights?



maybe its just me but i couldnt tell if this article was saying it will be open in sept/ or not open  here's hoping its done soon


----------



## Berlioz70

Very intriguing!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chrisw127

jessrose18 said:


> maybe its just me but i couldnt tell if this article was saying it will be open in sept/ or not open  here's hoping its done soon



I actually wrote that, and you're right.    I'm trying really hard not to commit, especially not on my blog where it can backfire on me, but I will tell you that based on what I've been told, it's probably not going to happen then. Still, this was probably the best hint I've seen recently that contradicts what I've heard from people inside Disney.

The biggest issue I have with their schedule is that it was put together by someone in events, so it's possible that this particular CMs information was incorrect or was correct at one point but no longer valid now.  I feel bad for the people who put out the schedule because they might have to change it now and disappoint their guests.

If that makes sense.


----------



## BebopBaloo

chrisw127 said:


> I actually wrote that, and you're right.    I'm trying really hard not to commit, especially not on my blog where it can backfire on me, but I will tell you that based on what I've been told, it's probably not going to happen then. Still, this was probably the best hint I've seen recently that contradicts what I've heard from people inside Disney.
> 
> The biggest issue I have with their schedule is that it was put together by someone in events, so it's possible that this particular CMs information was incorrect or was correct at one point but no longer valid now.  I feel bad for the people who put out the schedule because they might have to change it now and disappoint their guests.
> 
> If that makes sense.




I (and I'm sure others) really appreciate your response and the fact that you aren't trying to get anyone's hopes up, but that you are letting us know what you've heard. I'm probably going to have to wait till next year to see the new expansion, regardless of whether or not it is open by September...unless there was a soft opening in August...but that's a pretty big dream .

Thanks again for replying!


----------



## Berlioz70

New Disney Parks Blog Entry:Time-Lapse Video: New Fantasyland Springs To Life at Magic Kingdom Park

This one is a little old, but I missed it:

The Adventurous Tale of the Great Goofini at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## chrisw127

BebopBaloo said:


> I (and I'm sure others) really appreciate your response and the fact that you aren't trying to get anyone's hopes up, but that you are letting us know what you've heard. I'm probably going to have to wait till next year to see the new expansion, regardless of whether or not it is open by September...unless there was a soft opening in August...but that's a pretty big dream .
> 
> Thanks again for replying!



Thank you. Still trying to get a  real answer on this one. I'll post an update if I get one. Or not, really. I mean, it hasn't stopped me before.


----------



## Colleen27

I'm failing miserably on keeping up with this thread, but I was looking over the chart in the first post and noticed April/May as the estimated date for the second Dumbo... What is this based on? I was under the impression that it would open later, closer to the expected opening dates for the Casey Jr water feature and the tents.


----------



## mitsu13gman

I just finished reading this thread from mid-2011 on. I was actually cheering for the mid-March crew when Dumbo opened on the 12th as hope. I literally said "YES!" out loud!

Truly unbelievable effort here, everyone! We're going the second week of November, and I'm REALLY hoping Be Our Guest and The Little Mermaid will be open then. Not that we need more to do, but it would be SO cool if we got to see them not long after they open. 

Either way, I'll be following this thread eagerly!


----------



## DisneyMom0709

I am planning on going the week of thanksgiving, does anyone know if the beast castle will be open by then? I am hoping so


----------



## Berlioz70

New Ariel Photos:

Fantasyland aerial view of construction site


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyMom0709 said:


> I am planning on going the week of thanksgiving, does anyone know if the beast castle will be open by then? I am hoping so



Nothing officially has been announced regarding WHEN exactly the Beast/Little Mermaid areas will be open,   so all we can do is speculate.

That being said,   I've heard rumors/mentions that we may see a soft-open by sometime in October,    so it's possible they will try and have those new areas open by thanksgiving.


----------



## karensi

I know that the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be CS for lunch and table service for dinner. So just wondering if the dinner will have characters?


Thanks,

Karen


----------



## chrisw127

karensi said:


> I know that the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be CS for lunch and table service for dinner. So just wondering if the dinner will have characters?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



We were told that each Disney restaurant has a budget for characters that they use to pay the characters and that it was not allocated in their budget.  This was early last Fall, so that may have changed.


----------



## chrisw127

Casey  Jr. and the second Dumbo are rumored to be opened by the end of May. If you look at Casey Jr right now though, it doesn't look good.  I'm not sure about the interactive queue for Dumbo. This is the building that you see separating the 2 Dumbos where there will be a play area and kids will get called to ride Dumbo when their magic feather lights up.


----------



## Berlioz70

Magic Kingdom New Fantasyland Update Including Exterior Details, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Recent Storybook Circus Additions and More – Photos and Video


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> *What characters will be meeting at Pete's Silly Sideshow?*
> 
> The only confirmed character is Donald; there are strong rumors around Goofy, Daisy, Chip, Dale, and Minnie.
> 
> There are very loose rumors around Pete, Oswald, and other rare characters not currently available.



There will be no VIP characters at the Silly Sideshow, from what I've heard! It's going to be unusual characters, hence the term "Sideshow".

After all, plans do and can change before the finished product.

I still think the VIP's will either remain in their current locations or move into the princess room at the Town Square Theater.


P.S.: As for things like the Great Donaldo, they'll probably just be in posters or something, with the obscure characters being the actual meetable ones.


----------



## Berlioz70

Da Mouse’s Latest April 2012 New Fantasyland Construction Update! – Seven Dwarfs Mine Train Coaster Steel Rises


----------



## chicagoshannon

Those pictures are really great.  I can't wait to see it on Friday!


----------



## DanBoris

disneyphilip said:


> There will be no VIP characters at the Silly Sideshow, from what I've heard! It's going to be unusual characters, hence the term "Sideshow".
> 
> After all, plans do and can change before the finished product.
> 
> I still think the VIP's will either remain in their current locations or move into the princess room at the Town Square Theater.
> 
> 
> P.S.: As for things like the Great Donaldo, they'll probably just be in posters or something, with the obscure characters being the actual meetable ones.



In an interview with Imagineer Scott Mallwitz he said that Pete's would feature the VIP characters. He specifically mentions The Great Donaldo.


----------



## jkpmac

I am not familiar with all the disney abbreviations, assuming that VIP means very important person, what Disney Character would not be considered a VIP?


----------



## DanBoris

Saw a posting on another board that the roof has gone onto the second tent and that the they have started to install the train for the Casey Jr water play area. Not pictures yet.


----------



## Berlioz70

I can confirm - the second tent has a green/blue top! Awaiting photos as well, hopefully some will be up soon!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ooh so exciting!  I wonder when Casey Jr will open!


----------



## Berlioz70

From Twitter, @DisneyProjects


----------



## HeatherLassell

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ded-to-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/

Glimpse of a statue that will be 1 of 2 in the Be Our Guest restaurant!


----------



## karensi

Speaking of the Be Our Guest Restaurant, does anyone know if there will be characters there for dinner? Heard that lunch will be CS 

TIA, 
Karen


----------



## mari360

karensi said:


> Speaking of the Be Our Guest Restaurant, does anyone know if there will be characters there for dinner? Heard that lunch will be CS
> 
> TIA,
> Karen



Would also love to know that.....


----------



## mom2rtk

karensi said:


> Speaking of the Be Our Guest Restaurant, does anyone know if there will be characters there for dinner? Heard that lunch will be CS
> 
> TIA,
> Karen



The smart money right now is on "no characters". Probably something enchanted though. How's that for vague?

And yes, word is that lunch is CS. I sure I hope I score one of the coveted dinner ADR's. I don't want to fight that mob scene at lunch.


----------



## erincon23

I apologize if this has already been answered, but I'm not goingto read through 101 pages to find out -- will Snow White be closed on 5/31, or will  that be its last day? I'm taking a solo trip, and have never been on Snow White (at least I don't think so)-- and of course, that's my first day in the parks. I was planning on going to Epcot for the day, but if Snow White will still be open that Friday, I'll make a detour over there.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

erincon23 said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered, but I'm not goingto read through 101 pages to find out -- will Snow White be closed on 5/31, or will  that be its last day? I'm taking a solo trip, and have never been on Snow White (at least I don't think so)-- and of course, that's my first day in the parks. I was planning on going to Epcot for the day, but if Snow White will still be open that Friday, I'll make a detour over there.



5/31 is the final day to ride.


----------



## mesaboy2

CentralFloridian99 said:


> 5/31 is the final day to ride.



This is my understanding also.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

mesaboy2 said:


> This is my understanding also.



Add this to a theme park event that happened on my Birthday:

WWOHP Soft-opened
Journey into Imagination with Figment opened
Snow White closes


----------



## tkitty

While on the phone making ADRs, I asked about Be Our Guest and she said that I should watch the Disney blogs and message boards and I would be likely to hear some news but that she thought there was a good chance that it would be ready by October.

Never know! Hope to get one of the first ADRs.(please. please. please.)


----------



## Berlioz70

jkpmac said:


> I am not familiar with all the disney abbreviations, assuming that VIP means very important person, what Disney Character would not be considered a VIP?



VIPS are classified as the non-Canon characters.

The Fab 5 include: Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Donald & Goofy

Other VIPS: Daisy, Chip & Dale



karensi said:


> Speaking of the Be Our Guest Restaurant, does anyone know if there will be characters there for dinner? Heard that lunch will be CS
> 
> TIA,
> Karen



No characters are anticipated at this time



tkitty said:


> While on the phone making ADRs, I asked about Be Our Guest and she said that I should watch the Disney blogs and message boards and I would be likely to hear some news but that she thought there was a good chance that it would be ready by October.
> 
> Never know! Hope to get one of the first ADRs.(please. please. please.)



Check the first post for a blog posing timeline for the last 2 new restaurants... both were posted under a month prior to opening. So I'd expect to see something on Be Our Guest in September.


----------



## twinklebug

mom2rtk said:


> The smart money right now is on "no characters". Probably something enchanted though. How's that for vague?
> 
> And yes, word is that lunch is CS. I sure I hope I score one of the coveted dinner ADR's. I don't want to fight that mob scene at lunch.



I can see them installing wall treatments that change with lighting similar the dining room on the newer cruise ships. Betting on them doing some small enchanted decor also. Time will tell - it's fun to think about.

I'm very curious how they'll hide those CS registers for the TS mealtimes.


----------



## lionking13

here is some new photos of the second top going on the tent and the casey jr area. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...color-and-Casey-Jr-Roundhouse-takes-shape.htm


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Any updates on Dumbo's interactive queue?


----------



## miprender

Lorilais_mommie said:


> hey there everyone i'm BACK!!!!
> I didnt mean to fall off the face of the earth...
> but After a VERY long and hard fought pregnacy..
> for most of the pregnacy anykind of reading would make me sick..
> and thinking of disney would make me cry
> I am NOW just starting to feel better..
> and i have another beautiful baby girl named london!
> 
> thank you sooooo much Berlioz70 and everyone else for keeping everyone updated!! since i last page i read was page 5 of this thread i have ALOT of catching up to do...



 Welcome back and congrats on your new baby girl.


----------



## Berlioz70

lionking13 said:


> here is some new photos of the second top going on the tent and the casey jr area.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...color-and-Casey-Jr-Roundhouse-takes-shape.htm



Lookin' good - love the looks of Casey Jr!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I saw the Casey Jr area yesterday.  It's going to be so cute!  I think they're getting pretty close to putting in the 2nd Dumbo.  Workers were there working hard yesterday.


----------



## jen42002

tkitty said:


> While on the phone making ADRs, I asked about Be Our Guest and she said that I should watch the Disney blogs and message boards and I would be likely to hear some news but that she thought there was a good chance that it would be ready by October.
> 
> Never know! Hope to get one of the first ADRs.(please. please. please.)



We are going to WDW on October 20. Please, please, please let this be true


----------



## chartle

twinklebug said:


> I'm very curious how they'll hide those CS registers for the TS mealtimes.



The registers are just in another area. So its really just that the dining room will be opened up for lunch CS extra seating. Same as in Mexico.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

Returned home last night. Took these pics yesterday morning - the arms on the second dumbo carousel are going up! Sorry about the quality of the pics and I'm having issues resizing them through photobucket


----------



## Arynrm1

I'm going November 10-17 and I am hoping that the restaurant is open.  Sounds like I have a chance at least, getting a reservation might be harder.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> Returned home last night. Took these pics yesterday morning - the arms on the second dumbo carousel are going up! Sorry about the quality of the pics and I'm having issues resizing them through photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,  on Friday the arms weren't going up yet.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We will be there from 8/28-9/9 and I am so excited to see that more things will be opening up before we get there.  I am going to keep watching this thread since my trip is coming up, and I don't want to miss a single detail....I am so excited .  The new Casey's water area looks so cute BTW .


----------



## Berlioz70

Some fantastic new photos:

Fantasyland Expansion: A Gloomy Day (PART 1)

They were posted today (4/24), but parts of Storybook are old, so I'm not sure when they were actually taken.


----------



## Disneyforus

Berlioz70 said:


> Some fantastic new photos:
> 
> Fantasyland Expansion: A Gloomy Day (PART 1)
> 
> They were posted today (4/24), but parts of Storybook are old, so I'm not sure when they were actually taken.



Wonderful pictures, thanks!

Can't wait to see the changes in a few weeks time!  
Soon, very soon, and I will see it with my own eyes!


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Berlioz70 said:


> Some fantastic new photos:
> 
> Fantasyland Expansion: A Gloomy Day (PART 1)
> 
> They were posted today (4/24), but parts of Storybook are old, so I'm not sure when they were actually taken.



What is this "rumored Tangled area"??? I haven't seen anything related to that elsewhere.


----------



## DisneyMom0709

Does beast castle open 2013, it says so here

http://themeparks.about.com/od/disneyparks/a/MKFantasylandExp.htm

but then when I call i get a november or december of this year, I just hope it open when I go in late november or I will change my dates to when it does as long as it before Christmas


----------



## chartle

DisneyMom0709 said:


> Does beast castle open 2013, it says so here
> 
> http://themeparks.about.com/od/disneyparks/a/MKFantasylandExp.htm
> 
> but then when I call i get a november or december of this year, I just hope it open when I go in late november or I will change my dates to when it does as long as it before Christmas



Any thing you hear is just a guest from the fan sites so plan accordingly.


----------



## lionking13

you can see some of the animals taking shape in the casey jr area in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBnD...DvjVQa1PpcFPgIRdMuvQDAQfxwQXHC7_5YRVmaWKLfT8=


----------



## 2goofykiddos

This would be awesome if the second dumbo were up by May 15th!! Also the splash area and Merida. That is not asking too much, is it???


----------



## michelle06

Berlioz70 said:


> Some fantastic new photos:
> 
> Fantasyland Expansion: A Gloomy Day (PART 1)
> 
> They were posted today (4/24), but parts of Storybook are old, so I'm not sure when they were actually taken.



If they build Rapunzel an actual tower, they will have to make her one really long wig!  Because of course, to keep up appearances, her hair will have to reach the ground.  That'd be pretty neat.  Guess they'll need a fence around the bottom so no one tries to climb up her hair.


----------



## Berlioz70

GenevieveRaqs said:


> What is this "rumored Tangled area"??? I haven't seen anything related to that elsewhere.



There have been murmurs throughout other on-line forums... but I have not seen any "legitimate" source post any solid info (nor has there been much CM discussion on the topic). The expectation at the moment is that Rapunzel will end up in the Fairytale Hall.



DisneyMom0709 said:


> Does beast castle open 2013, it says so here
> 
> http://themeparks.about.com/od/disneyparks/a/MKFantasylandExp.htm
> 
> but then when I call i get a november or december of this year, I just hope it open when I go in late november or I will change my dates to when it does as long as it before Christmas



The most reliable dates I've heard are late Oct/early Nov. You should be good... unless it's delayed.


----------



## KidaniMom

Can't believe I might be the first one to notice this but there is a great video/artcle at Insidethemagic.net about a media tour TODAY! in New Fantasyland. 

I am sorry I do not know how to post the link but I'm sure someone will.

There are some great new details there!


----------



## serene56

KidaniMom said:


> Can't believe I might be the first one to notice this but there is a great video/artcle at Insidethemagic.net about a media tour TODAY! in New Fantasyland.
> 
> I am sorry I do not know how to post the link but I'm sure someone will.
> 
> There are some great new details there!



http://www.insidethemagic.net/


----------



## iheartphineas

2goofykiddos said:


> This would be awesome if the second dumbo were up by May 15th!! Also the splash area and Merida. That is not asking too much, is it???



Not at all!


----------



## Berlioz70

KidaniMom said:


> Can't believe I might be the first one to notice this but there is a great video/artcle at Insidethemagic.net about a media tour TODAY! in New Fantasyland.
> 
> I am sorry I do not know how to post the link but I'm sure someone will.
> 
> There are some great new details there!



Great find - here's the link to the specific article:

Construction tour of New Fantasyland with Imagineer Chris Beatty, dishing new details on Walt Disney World expansion


----------



## DanBoris

We  now have some official informaiton on the opening of the Fantasyland attractions.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/04/opening-dates-announced-for-beasts-castle-seven-dwarf-mine-train-more/

Second Dumbo (and I assume the queue) and Casey Jr: July 2012
BatB and LM: open by the "holiday season"
Mine Ride: 2014


----------



## BebopBaloo

Oh, if only they could be a little more clear about what before "holiday season" means... before Halloween? Before Thanksgiving?  Before Labor Day?

::sigh::


----------



## HeatherLassell

BebopBaloo said:


> Oh, if only they could be a little more clear about what before "holiday season" means... before Halloween? Before Thanksgiving?  Before Labor Day?
> 
> ::sigh::



I was so excited when I saw that tweet and then I was so deflated..... Disney...."holiday season" isn't a DATE!!!!! 

How frustrated!  I tweeted them back.


----------



## BebopBaloo

HeatherLassell said:


> I was so excited when I saw that tweet and then I was so deflated..... Disney...."holiday season" isn't a DATE!!!!!
> 
> How frustrated!  I tweeted them back.



It is really frustrating. It's mean to say that you're giving a date and then not telling us anything more than what we were already guessing.


----------



## salann

July for the second dumbo?  boo


----------



## twinklebug

LM and B&B sections for 'Holiday season' meaning Thanksgiving? Would be nice - but am afraid to imagine the crowds.


----------



## Reddog1134

I've always assumed "Holiday Season" to mean from Thanksgiving to New Years.

I'm hoping they mean "by early December".


----------



## lisadisney2003

Darn, I was really hoping for LM by the time of our Sept. visit.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

The holiday season begins with Thanksgiving/Black Friday, so I'm going for a early November official opening and a late October soft opening.


----------



## KathleensKid

I'm glad they said "holiday 2012" rather than nothing. It gives me more info than I had before (won't be open for my trip this year but will for my trip in early 2013).
Looking forward to reviews of it whenever "Holiday 2012" occurs.


----------



## Bo Duke

I don't even want to imagine the crowds if they open for the "holiday season" of Thanksgiving to New years. I wouldn't even think about going the week between Christmas and New Years. They would probably hit capacity by 10 am if not sooner. Yuk


----------



## Berlioz70

First post updated with:

timeline
2 construction videos
link to latest DPB entry


----------



## BAMLuvMickey

Berlioz70 said:


> First post updated with:
> 
> timeline
> 2 construction videos
> link to latest DPB entry



Thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## Royal Consort

Chalk me up for being slightly irked too. Forgive me if I'm wrong but "Opening Dates for Beast's Castle..." generally implies that the article contains an, you know, opening date. Not a vague "some time at the end of the year" which we knew anyway. pfft.

I think it's just Disney wanting to create the hype and excitement (I AM hyped and excited!) without really any new information. Since I'm there late November to early December, I am _expecting_ Little Mermaid and BATB areas to be completed and open.


----------



## JaxJags08

I'm a little irked too by "the holiday season" opening date, but they have to cover their butts, so to speak.  This is a huge construction project and I imagine it would be hard to pinpoint a specific date.  If they said by November 1st, but had to push back the date to November 20th, think of how angry people would be that booked their trip anticipating FLE to be open.  I imagine that they'll have a more concrete date a few months prior to opening, but not sooner.

I'm hoping that this doesn't have too much of an impact on crowds between Thanksgiving and Christmas, as that's when I plan on going   I don't think Disney will heavily advertise any concrete opening date for the reason I listed above.  I expect the big onslaught of advertising to begin a couple of weeks before opening and when the Christmas parade airs.


----------



## Royal Consort

JaxJags08 said:


> I'm a little irked too by "the holiday season" opening date, but they have to cover their butts, so to speak.  This is a huge construction project and I imagine it would be hard to pinpoint a specific date.  If they said by November 1st, but had to push back the date to November 20th, think of how angry people would be that booked their trip anticipating FLE to be open.  I imagine that they'll have a more concrete date a few months prior to opening, but not sooner.



I am not bothered about having a definitive date yet. If they aren't able to know for sure then that's perfectly reasonable. What I was annoyed at was the title of the article. I got excited when I opened it up only to get a bit annoyed that it was a completely misleading title. If there's no date for the Beast's castle, they shouldn't say there is.


----------



## JaxJags08

Royal Consort said:


> I am not bothered about having a definitive date yet. If they aren't able to know for sure then that's perfectly reasonable. What I was annoyed at was the title of the article. I got excited when I opened it up only to get a bit annoyed that it was a completely misleading title. If there's no date for the Beast's castle, they shouldn't say there is.



I agree with you there.  All they did was rephrase what we already knew.


----------



## miprender

We will be there at the beginning of July... so hopefully the other Dumbo will be finished by then


----------



## DanBoris

Here is the latest version of my calender based on what was announced yesterday. The only thing that is still pretty up in the air is the opening of Princess Fairytale Hall. I don't believe any information was given yesterday on when it will open.


----------



## cindyfan

miprender said:


> We will be there at the beginning of July... so hopefully the other Dumbo will be finished by then



US TOO!! 
We arrive June 29th for 9 days..... let's hope "july opening" means the first week!!.......
need pixie dust for this one!  my grandsons can't wait!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Great DIS video!

Fantasyland Expansion at Disney World with Imagineer Chris Beatty


----------



## CentralFloridian99

DanBoris said:


> Here is the latest version of my calender based on what was announced yesterday. The only thing that is still pretty up in the air is the opening of Princess Fairytale Hall. I don't believe any information was given yesterday on when it will open.



Great chart as usual. One question though; why is the rest of the circus a light grey for August? It was confirmed for July.


----------



## DisneyBabies

DanBoris is keeping August grey because confirmed dates can change. 

Yes, Disney is saying July, but if weather doesn't cooperate or there is an issue with manpower or any number of other things going on, it could be delayed.

Dan's chart gives us a better idea while leaving room for unexpected delays.

For example, it seems to me that the mine train should be finished in late 2013 considering how far along they have gotten as quickly as they have, but dan's chart gives early 2014 in case of delays.


----------



## DanBoris

DisneyBabies said:


> DanBoris is keeping August grey because confirmed dates can change.
> 
> Yes, Disney is saying July, but if weather doesn't cooperate or there is an issue with manpower or any number of other things going on, it could be delayed.
> 
> Dan's chart gives us a better idea while leaving room for unexpected delays.
> 
> For example, it seems to me that the mine train should be finished in late 2013 considering how far along they have gotten as quickly as they have, but dan's chart gives early 2014 in case of delays.



Yep, exactly this. For example the new Dumbo was on the official parks calendar with an opening date, but still got pushed back.


----------



## skepace

I am trying to find Be Our Guest in the chart but can't.  Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Honeystar120608

I am just toying with the idea of another DW trip. Was hoping for October (If free dining is offered) but it looks like we'd miss a section of the expansion. If we waited until first week of December than maybe? Not knowing is so hard! I want it to be a cheap trip as we have done DW 4 times in 4 years and it's pricy coming from east coast Canada. We aren't supposed to be going this year, but it's so hard NOT to!


----------



## DisneyBabies

skepace said:


> I am trying to find Be Our Guest in the chart but can't.  Any idea?
> 
> Thanks!



It is listed as BatB Area on the chart and is blacked in for Dec. 2012.


----------



## Honeystar120608

DisneyBabies said:


> It is listed as BatB Area on the chart and is blacked in for Dec. 2012.



I understand that they blacked in month is not set in stone, but in your opinion is there a chance that BatB area will be open by November? Ideally we'd like to go first week of November for the weather. But, to us, makes more sense to go when the new area is first open. 

Also, do you think that the first week these areas are open will increase crowds? We try to avoid large crowds, and especially this year, we are trying to scoop up a great discount (which with the openings of the new expansion could pose as a problem).


----------



## arbolita

Honeystar120608 said:


> I understand that they blacked in month is not set in stone, but in your opinion is there a chance that BatB area will be open by November? Ideally we'd like to go first week of November for the weather. But, to us, makes more sense to go when the new area is first open.
> 
> Also, do you think that the first week these areas are open will increase crowds? We try to avoid large crowds, and especially this year, we are trying to scoop up a great discount (which with the openings of the new expansion could pose as a problem).



All they've said is "by the holidays" - so I would imagine that area will be open prior to Thanksgiving, since I believe Disney considers that the start of the holiday season.  You may get lucky and be there when they do a soft opening.  Particularly around September/October, check on here and with Disney to see if Be Our Guest is starting to take ADRs.  Good luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

The second tent is starting to get walls:

Fantasyland Photo Update: Second Dumbo spinner construction, Casey Jr. installed and more


----------



## RK13

Berlioz70 said:


> Some fantastic new photos:
> 
> Fantasyland Expansion: A Gloomy Day (PART 1)
> 
> They were posted today (4/24), but parts of Storybook are old, so I'm not sure when they were actually taken.



Great photos.  The Beast's castle is just a small replica atop the mountain, not an actual castle to go into, correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

RK13 said:


> Great photos.  The Beast's castle is just a small replica atop the mountain, not an actual castle to go into, correct?



Correct.


----------



## Berlioz70

New construction photos:

PHOTOS - Latest Fantasyland construction pictures


----------



## Berlioz70

More construction photos:

Fantasyland Update: Castle Walls Circus Animals


----------



## Coach81

Thanks!


----------



## sjs314

It seems so much  has taken shape since I visited in March.  I so hope The Be My Guest Restaurant is open when I visit again end of November into December !


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> More construction photos:
> 
> Fantasyland Update: Castle Walls Circus Animals



Great update!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

sjs314 said:


> It seems so much  has taken shape since I visited in March.  I so hope The Be My Guest Restaurant is open when I visit again end of November into December !



Your 'hope' should be true, because Holiday starts with Thanksgiving!


----------



## skepace

How would we know if WDW does a "soft open" or "test run" of Be Our Guest Restaurant?


----------



## chartle

skepace said:


> How would we know if WDW does a "soft open" or "test run" of Be Our Guest Restaurant?



Someone here will stumble upon it either by being in the park at the time or find a blog post, then post here and then there will be 3 thousand threads about it. 

The main part about soft openings is that they are not announced.

For Star Tours someone created a watch website (http://www.startours2live.com/) and even stationed people at the attraction waiting for it to happen. By doing so they got chummy with the CMs and I think a few of them tipped them off on what was happening.


----------



## sjs314

I am really hopeing if there is a soft opening it is before my trip. I would much rather have a confirmed ADR than go there and hope to gain entrance as a walk up and possibly end up disappointed.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

Just saw these new photos from WDWMagic. 

I guess I didn't realize how big and tall the structure for the Mine Rollercoaster is suppose to be until I saw these pics. For some reason, I had pictured the ride to be happening mostly at underground level 

Getting very excited to see what the final product for the mine ride will look like.


----------



## mom2rtk

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> Just saw these new photos from WDWMagic.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize how big and tall the structure for the Mine Rollercoaster is suppose to be until I saw these pics. For some reason, I had pictured the ride to be happening mostly at underground level
> 
> Getting very excited to see what the final product for the mine ride will look like.



This is going to add an awesome energy to Fantasyland


----------



## CentralFloridian99

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> Just saw these new photos from WDWMagic.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize how big and tall the structure for the Mine Rollercoaster is suppose to be until I saw these pics. For some reason, I had pictured the ride to be happening mostly at underground level
> 
> Getting very excited to see what the final product for the mine ride will look like.



Are the new pieces for the exterior or track?


----------



## scott2997

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Are the new pieces for the exterior or track?



Grey Steel is exterior building steel.  Brown Steel is the actually ride steel.


----------



## PoohsFan1

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> Just saw these new photos from WDWMagic.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize how big and tall the structure for the Mine Rollercoaster is suppose to be until I saw these pics. For some reason, I had pictured the ride to be happening mostly at underground level
> 
> Getting very excited to see what the final product for the mine ride will look like.



Wow, I can't wait for the finished product...like you I was imagining that it will be underground too, never know it may still be  after everything is said and done.  It looks as if it there will be another thrill ride coming to the MK ...hopefully .


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I wish the mine train wasn't taking so long!!! I wanna go next summer, I can't wait until 2014!! Do they ever get timing wrong?


----------



## Disco

prfctlyximprfct said:


> I wish the mine train wasn't taking so long!!! I wanna go next summer, I can't wait until 2014!! Do they ever get timing wrong?



They usually throw out a worst case estimate so probably a good chance it will be done by end of 2013.  If it takes till 2014 I'll be totally peeved. Two and a half years to build a roller coaster attraction is just absurd.
Seaworld just put their Mantis in and it will be less than a year.  Granted the mine train is enclosed and has a little more theming on top of a totally new ride system. However, it's not like they're building a mountain range like they are doing for the Radiator Racers in Cars Land down in CA.  That is an epic undertaking in which I can understand that type of time frame.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

prfctlyximprfct said:


> I wish the mine train wasn't taking so long!!! I wanna go next summer, I can't wait until 2014!! Do they ever get timing wrong?



When it comes to FL Expansion projects, the dates/timing have always continuously been pushed back (Dumbo's opening as an example, as well as the opening periods for Little Mermaid and Be Our Guest). So yes, they could get the timing wrong, but when they're wrong it usually means it'll take longer. Hope they prove me wrong!


----------



## JavArmy

prfctlyximprfct said:


> I wish the mine train wasn't taking so long!!! I wanna go next summer, I can't wait until 2014!! Do they ever get timing wrong?





I totally agree!!  I don't understand why they don't just use some of that pixie dust they have all over the place and *poof*, the improvements would be done....if only


----------



## amycishere

Anyone heard any rumors as to what's going to be closed in October? What is closed now?


----------



## Berlioz70

skepace said:


> How would we know if WDW does a "soft open" or "test run" of Be Our Guest Restaurant?



Disney Parks Blog will announce before hand.

Tutto Gusto is the newest Disney eatery, which went into Soft Opening on May 1st. DBP originally announced an early May soft opening on April 5th, then confirmed it as the 1st one day prior, on April 30th.

Check the first post for the history on DPB and the lead in prior to a restaurant's soft opening.

Ever since DPB has existed, all new restaurant soft openings have been communicated in advance.



amycishere said:


> Anyone heard any rumors as to what's going to be closed in October? What is closed now?



The current timeline is listed on the first post. Outside of SWSA, which closes at the end of the month, there are no other closings; we're now just waiting on openings!


----------



## amycishere

Thanks!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

JavArmy said:


> I totally agree!!  I don't understand why they don't just use some of that pixie dust they have all over the place and *poof*, the improvements would be done....if only



"Disney Parks has cut back on their use of Pixie dust as a cost savings measure....er... I Mean... 'due to guest feedback'!"


----------



## JavArmy

DCTooTall said:


> "Disney Parks has cut back on their use of Pixie dust as a cost savings measure....er... I Mean... 'due to guest feedback'!"



hahahahahaha


----------



## Berlioz70

Beautiful & Stunning photos:

New Fantasyland Progress, Star Wars Prep, Tree Nets, and MORE!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I wanted to go when everything's finished, because I know I'll just have to plan another trip if I don't get to experience it all! AHH disney, you always suck me in!! Don't think I'll be able to hold out until 2014!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Beautiful & Stunning photos:
> 
> New Fantasyland Progress, Star Wars Prep, Tree Nets, and MORE!



Fantasyland *AND* SWW in one update!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Berlioz70 said:


> Beautiful & Stunning photos:
> 
> New Fantasyland Progress, Star Wars Prep, Tree Nets, and MORE!



I love that it says the new Dumbo is aiming for a "July (or hopefully sooner) opening!"  We will be there the last week of June, and I would love to have the honor of being one of the first to experience this whole new area!


----------



## kerriemiller

our next trip is Sept 2013, Im so excited, Im hopeing a good a mount of attractions will be open at that time


----------



## Berlioz70

Starting tomorrow, the Fantasyland Expansion model (which originally appeared at the D23 event) will be on display at One Man's Dream. 

Source: WDW News Today


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Starting tomorrow, the Fantasyland Expansion model (which originally appeared at the D23 event) will be on display at One Man's Dream.
> 
> Source: WDW News Today



I'll have to stop by this Sunday while I'm there. Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Updated first post with latest DBP entry on the new fantasyland:

New Fantasyland Model Goes on Display at One Man’s Dream May 16 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, May 15, 2012


----------



## jjsdad

This was a big 4 part article posted at damouse from last week: 

http://damouse.com/2012/05/14/may-2...ing-dumbos-are-now-part-of-the-magic-kingdom/


Also check out this really cool "over the wall" video that was from yesterday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcupEeUS-M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CentralFloridian99

jjsdad said:


> This was a big 4 part article posted at damouse from last week:
> 
> http://damouse.com/2012/05/14/may-2...ing-dumbos-are-now-part-of-the-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Also check out this really cool "over the wall" video that was from yesterday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcupEeUS-M&feature=youtu.be



Thanks! I'm gonna read DaMouse's update.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

They are working hard. We rode Dumbo last Sunday and there were no little dumbos on the spinners, but they were there by Tuesday! The splash area looks great as well. Can't wait to see it all finished, the new Dumbo is beautiful!


----------



## PrincessKara22

Just checked out Da Mouse's photo update. Forced perspective really is a magical thing! Remember how disappointed we all were by the size of Beast's "castle" when they first installed it? And now it looks amazing! 

Do you guys think that the castle "walls" will be completed by the "holiday" season? It seems like they have so much work left to do on the structure itself let alone painting, adding details, planting etc. We're thinking of doing a last minute trip in September with my uncle (who has never been!) but I'm sort of wary of ALL of those construction walls. I know that they'll be up around the mine coaster for another two years but I'd like for him to be able to see everything without feeling like we're walking down corridors in the park!


----------



## DanBoris

PrincessKara22 said:


> Just checked out Da Mouse's photo update. Forced perspective really is a magical thing! Remember how disappointed we all were by the size of Beast's "castle" when they first installed it? And now it looks amazing!
> 
> Do you guys think that the castle "walls" will be completed by the "holiday" season? It seems like they have so much work left to do on the structure itself let alone painting, adding details, planting etc. We're thinking of doing a last minute trip in September with my uncle (who has never been!) but I'm sort of wary of ALL of those construction walls. I know that they'll be up around the mine coaster for another two years but I'd like for him to be able to see everything without feeling like we're walking down corridors in the park!



They pretty much have to have those walls done before the Fantasyland Forest area can open to the public. I would think it's very likely they will be done by the holidays when the LM and BatB areas are scheduled to open.


----------



## galligan4

Sorry, I am sure that this information is somewhere on this thread but I don't even know where to start!

When is the Fantasyland Expansion scheduled to be finished?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

PrincessKara22 said:


> Just checked out Da Mouse's photo update. Forced perspective really is a magical thing! Remember how disappointed we all were by the size of Beast's "castle" when they first installed it? And now it looks amazing!
> 
> Do you guys think that the castle "walls" will be completed by the "holiday" season? It seems like they have so much work left to do on the structure itself let alone painting, adding details, planting etc. We're thinking of doing a last minute trip in September with my uncle (who has never been!) but I'm sort of wary of ALL of those construction walls. I know that they'll be up around the mine coaster for another two years but I'd like for him to be able to see everything without feeling like we're walking down corridors in the park!




The castle walls separate the castle courtyard to the forest, so yes.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

galligan4 said:


> Sorry, I am sure that this information is somewhere on this thread but I don't even know where to start!
> 
> When is the Fantasyland Expansion scheduled to be finished?



Rest of Storybook Circus: July 2012
TLM, BATB, Castle Wall: Holiday 2012, specificly November
Mine Train: 2014
Fairy tale Hall: Unknown


----------



## chartle

galligan4 said:


> Sorry, I am sure that this information is somewhere on this thread but I don't even know where to start!
> 
> When is the Fantasyland Expansion scheduled to be finished?



Just keep going back the first post of this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39342248&postcount=1


----------



## Berlioz70

Some photos of the model up at One Man's Dream:

New Fantasyland Model


----------



## Berlioz70

jjsdad said:


> This was a big 4 part article posted at damouse from last week:
> 
> http://damouse.com/2012/05/14/may-2...ing-dumbos-are-now-part-of-the-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Also check out this really cool "over the wall" video that was from yesterday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcupEeUS-M&feature=youtu.be



Great stuff - I'll add to the first post!


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> Great stuff - I'll add to the first post!



Damouse just posted another three part Fantasyland update this week.

http://damouse.com/2012/05/22/latest-new-fantasyland-construction-update/

One of the interesting things in these pictures is that it appears that have started work on the third tent that will be at the back of the Storybook Circus area. It's believed that this will be a food location of some sort.


----------



## Berlioz70

Awesome - Da'Mouse has posted some marvelous stuff!

I'm thinking food as well; that, and a 3rd building over in the Belle village, have never been defined but are all on the graphics and models. Maybe Humphrey themed?


----------



## DanBoris

Time frame for Princess Fairytale hall opening has been announced. It is expected to open in late 2013! I have to say I was really surprised at this date. This better be one incredible meet and greet!


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/05/snow-whites-scary-adventures-will-become-part-of-magic-kingdom-park-history-may-31/


----------



## mesaboy2

DanBoris said:


> Time frame for Princess Fairytale hall opening has been announced. It is expected to open in late 2013! I have to say I was really surprised at this date. This better be one incredible meet and greet!
> 
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/05/snow-whites-scary-adventures-will-become-part-of-magic-kingdom-park-history-may-31/



It sounds like it might be.  Since other venues exist already for princesses I suppose there's no huge hurry.

I noticed the article said that Snow could be met at Town Square Theatre, which is not the case at present most of the time.  I wonder if this is an error or a planned change, maybe timed to happen when Belle gets her own spot late this year and presumably moves out of TST.


----------



## mjallemand

Wow, late 2013 is further away than I expected.

That being, very interested to see how the end result turns out. If it's as nicely themed as Tinkerbell's M&G area it should be a treat.


----------



## mjallemand

Ugh, hoping that Ariel's Undersea Adventure is open by October 21st.


----------



## lionking13

We are hoping that everything is ahead of schedule in fantasyland so they can finish the princess fairytale hall earlier. That means we will be missing two parts to the expansion on our next trip on labor day weekend 2013. Hopefully they can keep up the pace they are currently doing in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## DCTooTall

DanBoris said:


> Time frame for Princess Fairytale hall opening has been announced. It is expected to open in late 2013! I have to say I was really surprised at this date. This better be one incredible meet and greet!
> 
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/05/snow-whites-scary-adventures-will-become-part-of-magic-kingdom-park-history-may-31/



The Date doesn't surprised me that much.  I figure that this will be the first time that building has had any major work done to it since the park opened (Snow White's Adventure was an opening day attraction,  and the 'Scary' refurb was simply a small modification of some of the show scenes).   As a 40yr old location,   I wouldn't be surprised if there needed to be some addition work done to the building to ensure it doesn't develop any issues during the next 40yrs between the gutting and new construction.   

 There may also be some modifications needed to meet code and serve it's new purpose beyond the interior work  (Fire exits / backstage access) since it'll involve more people actively inside the building (compared to a few ride vehicles).


So with those items,   plus the coaster likely taking priority for resources,   I could easily see things not being done for at least a year.  It would make some sense too to throw the last 2 items of the FLE project into opening during the same period.  (The Coaster has been given a "Late 2013" window since it was announced....until recently when early 2014 started being mentioned)


----------



## PoohsFan1

Did anyone see the computer animation of the Seven Dwarfs Mine Coaster from the blog link that was posted?  I know they aren't showing all of it, but from what I did see it looks like it is going to be really awesome.  It is kind of reminding me of a BTMRR type ride, however we shall see....I am getting more and more excited about that one


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Poohsfan1 I saw it and it looked awesome. It looks like a slower version of the big mountain railroad.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> Poohsfan1 I saw it and it looked awesome. It looks like a slower version of the big mountain railroad.



Yeah that is exactly what I was thinking too, I guess they wouldn't put a fast coaster in Fantasyland.  Nonetheless, I am very excited about this attraction .


----------



## mesaboy2

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> Poohsfan1 I saw it and it looked awesome. It looks like a slower version of the big mountain railroad.





PoohsFan1 said:


> Yeah that is exactly what I was thinking too, I guess they wouldn't put a fast coaster in Fantasyland.  Nonetheless, I am very excited about this attraction .



It has been vaguely described as something between Barnstormer and BTMRR in terms of intensity.


----------



## DisneyMom0709

Will bog and lm be open for week of thanksgiving


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom0709 said:


> Will bog and lm be open for week of thanksgiving



Nobody knows for certain. It was announced they would be open "holidays 2012" which sounds like Thanksgiving. But I think that was purposely vague in case of delays. Stay tuned.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Nobody knows for certain. It was announced they would be open "holidays 2012" which sounds like Thanksgiving. But I think that was purposely vague in case of delays. Stay tuned.



I am still hoping it means Halloween!    Ok, I might be living in my onw fantasyland now!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I am still hoping it means Halloween!    Ok, I might be living in my onw fantasyland now!



LOL! Maybe you'll hit a soft opening. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kswm30b

They were testing the second Dumbo when I was there last week (May 21.) I was so happy to catch it!  You can see one of the Dumbo's needed a nose job, lol


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

mesaboy2 said:


> It sounds like it might be.  Since other venues exist already for princesses I suppose there's no huge hurry.
> 
> I noticed the article said that Snow could be met at Town Square Theatre, which is not the case at present most of the time.  I wonder if this is an error or a planned change, maybe timed to happen when Belle gets her own spot late this year and presumably moves out of TST.



We met Snow White at TST last October...



jenseib said:


> I am still hoping it means Halloween!    Ok, I might be living in my onw fantasyland now!



If you're in your own Fantasyland with hopes that Halloween means "holidays 2012" - then where am I, hoping that Labor Day means "holidays 2012"


----------



## mesaboy2

MadilynnsMomma said:


> We met Snow White at TST last October...



I try to always leave wiggle room, hence my "most of the time".  I have heard similar reports to yours, but they are very few and far between.

By the way, was this during a MNSSHP?  She does appear there with her prince for the parties, but almost never during regular park hours.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

mesaboy2 said:


> I try to always leave wiggle room, hence my "most of the time".  I have heard similar reports to yours, but they are very few and far between.
> 
> By the way, was this during a MNSSHP?  She does appear there with her prince for the parties, but almost never during regular park hours.



Regular park hours, the photopass photographer told us that Snow White had just swapped out with Cinderella.  Just looked back at the pictures, Belle and Aurora were in their regular spots.


----------



## SRUAlmn

kswm30b said:


> They were testing the second Dumbo when I was there last week (May 21.) I was so happy to catch it!  You can see one of the Dumbo's needed a nose job, lol



That looks promising  We will be there at the end of June, and I was hoping maybe the whole Dumbo area would open a little sooner than their early July projection


----------



## Berlioz70

New construction photos, close up of the cottage roofs:

Fantasyland Update: Goodbye, Snow White! (PART 2)

Check out Part 3 of the same report for new photos of Prince Eric's Castle and Storybook Circus.



kswm30b said:


> They were testing the second Dumbo when I was there last week (May 21.) I was so happy to catch it!  You can see one of the Dumbo's needed a nose job, lol


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Berlioz70 said:


> New construction photos, close up of the cottage roofs:
> 
> Fantasyland Update: Goodbye, Snow White! (PART 2)
> 
> Check out Part 3 of the same report for new photos of Prince Eric's Castle and Storybook Circus.



Superb update!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## cindyfan

So what exactly are they doing to IASW?  and when will they be done?


----------



## SRUAlmn

cindyfan said:


> So what exactly are they doing to IASW?  and when will they be done?



I wondered that too because the fascade is just a plain tan 'tarp.'   Hopefully that means they're doing something minor/fast and that's why they didn't put much effort into having a nice one that looks like the attraction?


----------



## chartle

cindyfan said:


> So what exactly are they doing to IASW?  and when will they be done?



Where did you read anything about Small World? 

Its not part of the expansion and I hadn't heard anything about any refurbs.

Or are you referring to Snow Whites Scary Adventures? They are turning it into the Princess M&G that was originally part of the expansion. think its slated to be done beginning of next year.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

cindyfan said:


> So what exactly are they doing to IASW?  and when will they be done?



Just fixing the facade. Don't know when it will be done.


----------



## SRUAlmn

chartle said:


> Where did you read anything about Small World?
> 
> Its not part of the expansion and I hadn't heard anything about any refurbs.
> 
> Or are you referring to Snow Whites Scary Adventures? They are turning it into the Princess M&G that was originally part of the expansion. think its slated to be done beginning of next year.



The first three pictures in the link that was posted above 
http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2012/05/fantasyland-update-goodbye-snow-white_27.html


Also, I think I read this morning that they've pushed the Princess M&G back to the END of 2013


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> New construction photos, close up of the cottage roofs:
> 
> Fantasyland Update: Goodbye, Snow White! (PART 2)
> 
> Check out Part 3 of the same report for new photos of Prince Eric's Castle and Storybook Circus.



Awesome update! I see they referred to that area by the Skyway as a Tangled meet area. Does that mean we have confirmation of that now? Any word on a timeline and whether we can assume they wouldn't go to all that trouble and NOT include Flynn????






SRUAlmn said:


> I wondered that too because the fascade is just a plain tan 'tarp.'   Hopefully that means they're doing something minor/fast and that's why they didn't put much effort into having a nice one that looks like the attraction?



I'm not sure that means anything. That massive ugle tarp on the Main Street Bakery started as just a plain tan tarp too. And it's been there since January.







MadilynnsMomma said:


> Regular park hours, the photopass photographer told us that Snow White had just swapped out with Cinderella.  Just looked back at the pictures, Belle and Aurora were in their regular spots.



I agree that is highly unusual. Not just that Snow White was in that location, but that Cinderella was not. She must have needed to make dinner for her stepsisters, but I bet she was back fairly soon.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mom2rtk said:


> I'm not sure that means anything. That massive ugle tarp on the Main Street Bakery started as just a plain tan tarp too. And it's been there since January.



Doh!  Thanks for the info!  I'm really hoping that ugly bakery one is gone by the end of June.  I know.....progress....blah blah!   It's still ugly!


----------



## cindyfan

SRUAlmn said:


> Doh!  Thanks for the info!  I'm really hoping that ugly bakery one is gone by the end of June.  I know.....progress....blah blah!   It's still ugly!



Agree!!!!!!!!!!!  
So..... it's STILL THERE!!???!!  OMG!
It was there when I was there in February and SO UGLY!!  and it blocked half the castle view!!  I can't imagine trying to view the July 4th fireworks from Main Street with that ugly thing blocking most people's views!!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

cindyfan said:


> Agree!!!!!!!!!!!
> So..... it's STILL THERE!!???!!  OMG!
> It was there when I was there in February and SO UGLY!!  and it blocked half the castle view!!  I can't imagine trying to view the July 4th fireworks from Main Street with that ugly thing blocking most people's views!!!



This is what bothers me about it.  We've been there before with the fascades all over the place, and it never really bothered us, but this is different because it's blocking the view! I'm a little reassured to know it's been up since Jan, so maybe it'll be down by the time we go!


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Awesome update! I see they referred to that area by the Skyway as a Tangled meet area. Does that mean we have confirmation of that now? Any word on a timeline and whether we can assume they wouldn't go to all that trouble and NOT include Flynn????





No confirmation yet. And outside of a couple loose internet references, I haven't heard anything concrete that it will actually be Tangled themed area. Until I hear more reliable sources report the same rumor, I'm assuming it's not real.


----------



## DCTooTall

You know....

    Looking at the new Dumbo,  I just finally realized something that seems to be missing that i think I'm finding is bugging me more than anything else about this project (surprisingly).

  Timothy Q. Mouse!

    Ever since the Park opened,  Timothy has always had a place in the Dumbo Attraction....  Even if it did change slightly between the original spinner and the "new and improved" spinner installed a while back.    Now he doesn't appear to have a place on either spinner.

  i'm actually kinda hoping that he has a place inside the tent/queue area once it opens so he isn't completely forgotten.


----------



## Berlioz70

I had the same thought... my hope is that they removed from the spinner because they couldn't have 2 Timothys, but they must have plans for him elsewhere.


----------



## DCTooTall

Berlioz70 said:


> I had the same thought... my hope is that they removed from the spinner because they couldn't have 2 Timothys, but they must have plans for him elsewhere.



  God forbid they have 2 Timothy's to go with their 32 Dumbos!  

I honestly don't mind the new spinner tops and designs.  They look good.  I just hope Timothy isn't forgotten completely and still giving a prime spot in the attraction.  I actually think the tent might be a better spot for him anyways since he'll still be able to be in the center of the action.


----------



## Berlioz70

DCTooTall said:


> God forbid they have 2 Timothy's to go with their 32 Dumbos!



 TOUCHE


----------



## scott2997

For what its worth, I had heard/read somewhere that the queue will provide the Timothy aspect you're looking for.  Evidently the restaurant style pager they give you to wait for your turn in the queue will be using Timothy's voice to let you know it's your turn.


----------



## jkpmac

Isn't it Timmy's voice on the PA telling people the safety rules as the ride starts and stops?


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> No confirmation yet. And outside of a couple loose internet references, I haven't heard anything concrete that it will actually be Tangled themed area. Until I hear more reliable sources report the same rumor, I'm assuming it's not real.



I have heard from some pretty reliable sources on another board that the area will be Tangled themed. Someone did this nicely colorized version of the plans for the area that have been floating around for a while. The little circular area behind the men's room where the water starts is believed to be Runpuzel's tower.


----------



## mesaboy2

DanBoris said:


> I have heard from some pretty reliable sources on another board that the area will be Tangled themed. Someone did this nicely colorized version of the plans for the area that have been floating around for a while. The little circular area behind the men's room where the water starts is believed to be Runpuzel's tower.



I have no idea how valid this plan is, but I have to say--me likey.


----------



## PoohsFan1

mesaboy2 said:


> I have no idea how valid this plan is, but I have to say--me likey.



Me too


----------



## JavArmy

PoohsFan1 said:


> Me too



If they do have this area, it would be nice if you had to go through a little opening in the rocks to get there, but I can't see disney building in a bottleneck...


----------



## DisneyShamrock

JavArmy said:


> If they do have this area, it would be nice if you had to go through a little opening in the rocks to get there, but I can't see disney building in a bottleneck...



This might work if they used the rock opening as the entry to the line, kind of like what they had in the old Toon Town tent, maybe?


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> I have heard from some pretty reliable sources on another board that the area will be Tangled themed. Someone did this nicely colorized version of the plans for the area that have been floating around for a while. The little circular area behind the men's room where the water starts is believed to be Runpuzel's tower.



Oh wow - I hadn't seen that. I have to admit, that's more concrete than anything else I had read on-line. But I've also heard plans for Rapunzel that are related to the Fairytale Hall, so now I don't know what to believe.

LOL!

Oh well, knowing Disney, it'll change 10 times before anything opens anyway. Has anyone heard any estimates on when the new restrooms are supposed to open?


----------



## bjakmom

Ooooh!! LOVE it!!  The tower would look so awesome there!
I did see some bridge frames in one of the construction photos, so that would fit with the little bridge depicted and water running under it from (supposed) tower to CHH.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Oh wow - I hadn't seen that. I have to admit, that's more concrete than anything else I had read on-line. But I've also heard plans for Rapunzel that are related to the Fairytale Hall, so now I don't know what to believe.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Oh well, knowing Disney, it'll change 10 times before anything opens anyway. Has anyone heard any estimates on when the new restrooms are supposed to open?



Sometime later this year, maybe around the time Phase 3 opens.


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> Oh wow - I hadn't seen that. I have to admit, that's more concrete than anything else I had read on-line. But I've also heard plans for Rapunzel that are related to the Fairytale Hall, so now I don't know what to believe.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Oh well, knowing Disney, it'll change 10 times before anything opens anyway. Has anyone heard any estimates on when the new restrooms are supposed to open?



We should know pretty soon if the plans are accurate, we should start seeing the foundations go in soon. 

It's possible that Tangled may be represented in both locations. As you can see from the plan there is no dedicated meet and greet area, although they may be able to do something informal in the area in front of the restrooms.


----------



## Baloo and Bagheera

For those worried about Timothy Mouse's departure from the spinner top, worry no more......

http://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/208547132188266499/photo/1


----------



## amandaw

Baloo and Bagheera said:


> For those worried about Timothy Mouse's departure from the spinner top, worry no more......
> 
> http://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/208547132188266499/photo/1



Awwww, I love it!  So excited to see Timothy!


----------



## Berlioz70

Hooray!


----------



## jkpmac

I hate to burst everyones balloon, but I think that is a photoshopped pic,   Damouse just posted a new update and timothy is not there, infact that whole sign is not there.

Shame shame who posted that picture, if it was a joke,  mind you I have read a few posts both there and WDWMagic forums, and let me just say, they lack the Disney Spirit that we have here at the disboards,  quite a few very negative  posters on those boards compared to here!!!!!!!

Here is the link for Damouse

http://damouse.com/2012/06/01/new-fantasyland-construction-update-a-closer-look-at-the-casey-jr-splash-n-soak-station/


----------



## DisneyShamrock

jkpmac said:


> I hate to burst everyones balloon, but I think that is a photoshopped pic,   Damouse just posted a new update and timothy is not there, infact that whole sign is not there.
> 
> Shame shame WDWNT!!!!,  mind you I have read a few posts both there and WDWMagic forums, and let me just say, they lack the Disney Spirit that we have here at the disboards,  very negative places!!!
> 
> Here is the link for Damouse
> 
> http://damouse.com/2012/06/01/new-fantasyland-construction-update-a-closer-look-at-the-casey-jr-splash-n-soak-station/



Their photos might not be as new as the post. There was a note on one site that the photo of the new marquee sign was borrowed because they were not there before it went up.

Has anyone actually been in the park to see for sure?


----------



## jkpmac

I might have been wrong, allears.net has some pictures posted too, which shows it as a sign infront of the big tent.  Here is the link.  (I still think that the other boards have a lot of negativity though)

http://allears.net/tp/mk/mk_fantasylandexpansion.htm


----------



## Aunt Michelle

jkpmac said:


> I might have been wrong, allears.net has some pictures posted too, which shows it as a sign infront of the big tent.  Here is the link.  (I still think that the other boards have a lot of negativity though)
> 
> http://allears.net/tp/mk/mk_fantasylandexpansion.htm



You "might have" been wrong? You accused a respectable Disney website/blog of Photoshopping. Whether or not there is negativity on other sites has no bearing on the accuracy of their reporting.


----------



## jkpmac

Aunt Michelle said:


> You "might have" been wrong? You accused a respectable Disney website/blog of Photoshopping. Whether or not there is negativity on other sites has no bearing on the accuracy of their reporting.



No, I postulated that the picture that was originally posted via twitter may have been a photoshopped one, because the latest damouse update didn't show it.   Then  I recanted and said I may have been wrong, OK I should have said I WAS WRONG, because 2 days later I found a post on allears net that had more pics of the new sign.

My negativety comment mostly refered to the fact that at Disboards, well atleast the posts I follow, you very rarelly see people saying anything negative about the expansion as compared to the range of comments I have seen on a couple of others.  That is not the fault of those boards, most of us live in free countries where you can express you opinion.   All I meant  was there was a lot of negative compared to this thread.   That right to free speech could also lend someone to a practical joke of posting a fake picture as well, again not a fault of any Board.   You have to admit that in the  twitter link it looked like it was almost pasted ontop of the Marquee that was already on the entrance to building.  It was the allears post that showed it in better perspective as a seperate sign. 

I should say I am sorry with regard to the original post, I should not have referred to WDWNT  but to the specific poster who put it up on that board.  I will change this.   Again Sorry to WDWNT.  I am not sorry for my comment on the negativity of some posts on other boards, because they are quite negative or whinny.


----------



## jkpmac

I found these, thought I would share (if thats ok)

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.ca/2012/06/first-look-at-dumbos-new-indoor-queue.html#more


----------



## JavArmy

jkpmac said:


> I found these, thought I would share (if thats ok)
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.ca/2012/06/first-look-at-dumbos-new-indoor-queue.html#more



Thanks for sharing!!  That's pretty cool that we shouldn't have to wait in line.  It looks like it will be a good chance for some cute photos and maybe a little down time for parents??  I'm very excited to see how it all turns out!


----------



## SRUAlmn

I know it's only two pictures, but it looks like the area will be more of a "playground" type area.  It states that it's an interactive area for all ages, but for those of us without kids, it looks like it might still be standing around waiting, just not in a "line." Maybe there's more to it that we haven't seen yet?  I know people will  when I say this, but I hope there will be a gift shop or a snack stand or something for older kids and adults to do while we wait   Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

SRUAlmn said:


> I know it's only two pictures, but it looks like the area will be more of a "playground" type area.  It states that it's an interactive area for all ages, but for those of us without kids, it looks like it might still be standing around waiting, just not in a "line." Maybe there's more to it that we haven't seen yet?  I know people will  when I say this, but I hope there will be a gift shop or a snack stand or something for older kids and adults to do while we wait   Thanks for sharing the link!



Same here. I like the concept of waiting to be called.


----------



## chartle

JavArmy said:


> Thanks for sharing!!  That's pretty cool that we shouldn't have to wait in line.  It looks like it will be a good chance for some cute photos and maybe a little down time for parents??  I'm very excited to see how it all turns out!



OK odd question, how long do you normally wait for Dumbo, like whats the worse case situation in the summer months. 

The reason I ask is that when this is all up and running its going to be half of what ever it is now and is this needed or is it going to be like the main queue area of Dinosaur with all the fossils that you mostly just zip by because the line moves quickly.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

chartle said:


> OK odd question, how long do you normally wait for Dumbo, like whats the worse case situation in the summer months.
> 
> The reason I ask is that when this is all up and running its going to be half of what ever it is now and is this needed or is it going to be like the main queue area of Dinosaur with all the fossils that you mostly just zip by because the line moves quickly.



During the summer the wait can easily be 90 minutes during the day. Heck, I was there on a very slow day in November 2010 (walking on most rides with no wait) and Dumbo had a 50 minute wait then. So it will be very helpful!!!


----------



## JavArmy

SRUAlmn said:


> I know it's only two pictures, but it looks like the area will be more of a "playground" type area.  It states that it's an interactive area for all ages, but for those of us without kids, it looks like it might still be standing around waiting, just not in a "line." Maybe there's more to it that we haven't seen yet?  I know people will  when I say this, but I hope there will be a gift shop or a snack stand or something for older kids and adults to do while we wait   Thanks for sharing the link!



I can never get enough gift shops, haha!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

JavArmy said:


> I can never get enough gift shops, haha!!



I know!  That's how we are too!  Some people complain, but we love them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chartle said:


> OK odd question, how long do you normally wait for Dumbo, like whats the worse case situation in the summer months.
> 
> The reason I ask is that when this is all up and running its going to be half of what ever it is now and is this needed or is it going to be like the main queue area of Dinosaur with all the fossils that you mostly just zip by because the line moves quickly.





PhoenixStrength said:


> During the summer the wait can easily be 90 minutes during the day. Heck, I was there on a very slow day in November 2010 (walking on most rides with no wait) and Dumbo had a 50 minute wait then. So it will be very helpful!!!



It's kind of an unknown how the wait will be for the new/revised Dumbo

Obviosuly there will be lots of interest when the new queue and second spinner is open BUT part of the attraction of the original ride is the view it gave you being right in the heart of fantasy land and right by the castle etc. . ... a view that now does not exist - so will it have the same draw (and thus the same wait times) in it's new location for the long term?


----------



## chartle

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's kind of an unknown how the wait will be for the new/revised Dumbo
> 
> Obviosuly there will be lots of interest when the new queue and second spinner is open BUT part of the attraction of the original ride is the view it gave you being right in the heart of fantasy land and right by the castle etc. . ... a view that now does not exist - so will it have the same draw (and thus the same wait times) in it's new location for the long term?




I just realized a major touring issue with this new queue. 

No Chuck Bubba relay.  

from http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/disneyworld/touring_guides/magic_kingdom/mk_6_younger.htm



> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> 
> Disney Note: Perform the Chuck Bubba Relay as described in Bob Sehlingers book The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World.
> One parent will wait in line with bubba. The other parent allows a certain number of people to get in front of them (24 in the case of Dumbo) and then gets in line. When Bubba finishes his ride he and parent number one will exit and little Bubba is then passed to the other parent. Bubba can then enjoy two Dumbos for the price of one wait


----------



## hollygolitely93

The Dumbo wait looks adorable but I am a bit skeptical...one that I will either lose my kid in the masses or he and she will not want to leave the playground.  It seems more stressful for me but great for the kids!

I have noticed the wait times for Dumbo are dramatically down on lines than typical...once the second one opens I really am not sure this will have more than a 20 minute wait peak times.  Still 20 minutes is 20 minutes.

A combination of it not being first ride you see when you come through the castle, lost view, and not being in hub with all the rides...I think demand will go down a bit.


----------



## Berlioz70

jkpmac said:


> I found these, thought I would share (if thats ok)
> 
> http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.ca/2012/06/first-look-at-dumbos-new-indoor-queue.html#more



Great photos!

I added these three new links to the first post:

All in the Details: The View from Belle’s Village in Magic Kingdom Park, June 5, 2012

Sneak Peek: Kids Will Star in the Show at the Big Top Tent at Dumbo The Flying Elephant, June 4, 2012

All in the Details: Introducing Prince Eric’s Castle at Magic Kingdom Park, May 29, 2012


----------



## DCTooTall

hollygolitely93 said:


> The Dumbo wait looks adorable but I am a bit skeptical...one that I will either lose my kid in the masses or he and she will not want to leave the playground.  It seems more stressful for me but great for the kids!
> 
> I have noticed the wait times for Dumbo are dramatically down on lines than typical...once the second one opens I really am not sure this will have more than a 20 minute wait peak times.  Still 20 minutes is 20 minutes.
> 
> A combination of it not being first ride you see when you come through the castle, lost view, and not being in hub with all the rides...I think demand will go down a bit.



It might.....

But there is also the chance that the fact that Dumbo is a classic,   and the area won't be as "hidden" as it is now once all the construction is done....  Plus maybe some views of Snow White,  Beast, and Little Mermaid that the ride will provide,    Will help make up for it's no longer being directly behind the castle.


----------



## BebopBaloo

The queue is adorable! I do agree w/ other posters that have thought it might be hard to get kids to stop playing on the playground when it's time to board the ride. I love that it's indoors and I think  the right intention was in place....guess we'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## micandminforever

Just posted on Inside the Magic:

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...ces-long-lines-with-pagers-interactive-games/

I loved the video.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Great video...everything looks really cute and I love the idea of it, but like others I am a bit skeptical.  My kids are a bit older so when it is time to board, they won't be melting down because they have to leave the play area, but I really feel for those parents that have very young children who will not want to leave the play area to go ride Dumbo...but then again, they may because it IS Dumbo .  Can't wait to hear the reports on how it is all working out.  We will be there the end of Aug/beginning of Sept.


----------



## chartle

BebopBaloo said:


> The queue is adorable! I do agree w/ other posters that have thought it might be hard to get kids to stop playing on the playground when it's time to board the ride. I love that it's indoors and I think  the right intention was in place....guess we'll see how it all plays out.





micandminforever said:


> Just posted on Inside the Magic:
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...ces-long-lines-with-pagers-interactive-games/
> 
> I loved the video.



I think there is going to be a lot of "But mommy I want to stay here and play" or "Sweety, let Mommy just sit here a little longer in the AC and then we can ride Dumbo"

It may go both ways.


----------



## mkleinbe

So I'm a total skeptic.  The queue looks sooo cool, but I need to see it in "action" with real families before I get too excited.  I see it being packed and that it will be very difficult to find your children when it's time to ride.  I also wonder if it will get packed with people just wanting to get out of the heat and get off their feet and give their kids some time to run around.  Hmmmm...


----------



## SRUAlmn

Just as I feared....a giant, noisy, playground.  Nothing against anyone's children, as it looks like great fun, but our family is all adults and almost all of us are teachers, so when on vacation we try to avoid the noisy, kids running around areas   Too much like real life for us   Looks like we'll be waiting outside in the heat


----------



## SRUAlmn

mkleinbe said:


> So I'm a total skeptic.  The queue looks sooo cool, but I need to see it in "action" with real families before I get too excited.  I see it being packed and that it will be very difficult to find your children when it's time to ride.  I also wonder if it will get packed with people just wanting to get out of the heat and get off their feet and give their kids some time to run around.  Hmmmm...



VERY good points!  I wonder if the entrance will be situated so that you can only enter if you have a Dumbo pager?


----------



## MommyBell08

micandminforever said:


> Just posted on Inside the Magic:
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...ces-long-lines-with-pagers-interactive-games/
> 
> I loved the video.



Awesome! Great Job Disney!


----------



## osugal

Is the new Little Mermaid ride supposed to be just like the one currently at Disneyland?

Thanks


----------



## CentralFloridian99

osugal said:


> Is the new Little Mermaid ride supposed to be just like the one currently at Disneyland?
> 
> Thanks



The ride itself? Yes. However, the facade and queue is entirely different.


----------



## katiebear

SRUAlmn said:


> Just as I feared....a giant, noisy, playground.  Nothing against anyone's children, as it looks like great fun, but our family is all adults and almost all of us are teachers, so when on vacation we try to avoid the noisy, kids running around areas   Too much like real life for us   Looks like we'll be waiting outside in the heat



I'm not quite sure what you'd expect from a queue for a ride that is geared towards young children. If you are trying to avoid kids while on vacation perhaps Disney World is not the ideal place for you. My children are well behaved in school, church, restaurants, etc., but while on vacation we try to avoid adults who will give us dirty looks and roll their eyes at them for playing, being excited, and being children.


----------



## stephen9871

Found this:

http://thedisneydrivenlife.com/2012...-expansion-model-pictures/digital-camera-822/

This has to be the best layout i've seen so far.  Even shows the queue layout for the Mine coaster.


----------



## SRUAlmn

katiebear said:


> I'm not quite sure what you'd expect from a queue for a ride that is geared towards young children. If you are trying to avoid kids while on vacation perhaps Disney World is not the ideal place for you. My children are well behaved in school, church, restaurants, etc., but while on vacation we try to avoid adults who will give us dirty looks and roll their eyes at them for playing, being excited, and being children.



I'm not sure how to respond.....typical DIS.  You can't express a lighthearted opinion without someone getting defensive.  I'll just leave it at that since I don't feel the need to defend things you stated that had nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## Berlioz70

stephen9871 said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://thedisneydrivenlife.com/2012...-expansion-model-pictures/digital-camera-822/
> 
> This has to be the best layout i've seen so far.  Even shows the queue layout for the Mine coaster.



Great find, I cropped it down and put it in the first post!!


----------



## mouselovenfamily

stephen9871 said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://thedisneydrivenlife.com/2012...-expansion-model-pictures/digital-camera-822/
> 
> This has to be the best layout i've seen so far.  Even shows the queue layout for the Mine coaster.



When all the construction news started I thought I had read that the new area would have a Meet and Greet with the Princesses, each having their own castle area, but I didn't see it on the map. Am I dreaming I had read that or am I missing it??


----------



## mkleinbe

mouselovenfamily said:


> When all the construction news started I thought I had read that the new area would have a Meet and Greet with the Princesses, each having their own castle area, but I didn't see it on the map. Am I dreaming I had read that or am I missing it??



Aren't the princesses slated to move in to the are where Snow White's Scary Adventures was/were.  I thought they were re-doing that area.


----------



## chartle

mouselovenfamily said:


> When all the construction news started I thought I had read that the new area would have a Meet and Greet with the Princesses, each having their own castle area, but I didn't see it on the map. Am I dreaming I had read that or am I missing it??



After the announcement there was a redesign. 

It got moved to the space where Snow Whites Scary adventures, that just closed, is now. It got bumped for the Mine Train Coaster. 

Updated Pixie Hollow also got axed and is in the old Adventure land Veranda space.


----------



## Berlioz70

mouselovenfamily said:


> When all the construction news started I thought I had read that the new area would have a Meet and Greet with the Princesses, each having their own castle area, but I didn't see it on the map. Am I dreaming I had read that or am I missing it??



When FLE was originally announced, Aurora and Cindy both had private Play and Greets (like Belle). However, in Jan. 2011, the plans were changed and those P&Gs were replaced by the Mine Train.

SWSA closed last week to make way for the newest Princess M&G, Fairytale Hall, which is slated to open late 2013.


----------



## Berlioz70

New photos:

Magic Kingdom “New Fantasyland” Construction Update – 6/6/12, June 6, 2012


----------



## osugal

What's the splash n soak station?


----------



## JavArmy

Berlioz70 said:


> New photos:
> 
> Magic Kingdom New Fantasyland Construction Update  6/6/12, June 6, 2012



Thanks for posting the new photos!  Here's hoping the 2nd dumbo will be running when I go in 9 days!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Why is there a tarp up on its a small world?? 
They aren't doing anything to that, are they??


----------



## JavArmy

robinbutterfly said:


> Why is there a tarp up on its a small world??
> They aren't doing anything to that, are they??



I thought I had heard that they were just doing maintenance to the outside.


----------



## SRUAlmn

JavArmy said:


> Thanks for posting the new photos!  Here's hoping the 2nd dumbo will be running when I go in 9 days!



Me too because that means it will be running when I go in 15 days


----------



## Divaofdisney

Anyone know if the next phase of the expansion including the restaurant with Belle will be open first part of November---we'll be there 1-11th so I was just wondering. thanks


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Divaofdisney said:


> Anyone know if the next phase of the expansion including the restaurant with Belle will be open first part of November---we'll be there 1-11th so I was just wondering. thanks



Only a 50 percent chance of a soft opening.


----------



## Berlioz70

osugal said:


> What's the splash n soak station?



Water Play Area for kids


----------



## Bronte

Is there hope that the new sit down at the beasts castle will be open for thanksgiving ... how will we know when they are taking resevations ??


----------



## arbolita

Bronte said:


> Is there hope that the new sit down at the beasts castle will be open for thanksgiving ... how will we know when they are taking resevations ??



They are saying the entire area should be open by the holidays, and at WDW that includes Thanksgiving so I would think it will be open by then. As far as reservations...best advice is to just keep checking here for reports of people making ADRs, keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog where they may announce a soft opening, call the ADR line/check the website every now and then.


----------



## ghtx

Berlioz70 said:


> New photos:
> 
> Magic Kingdom New Fantasyland Construction Update  6/6/12, June 6, 2012



Cool pics, thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

ghtx said:


> Cool pics, thanks!



I agree. Love all the pics.

I don't think anyone here shares this opinion, but never have I been so happy to see a ride closed for good: Snow White's scary adventure scared the dickens out of me as a kid  If Walt was alive today he'd be bustling with ideas on how to replace or fix up the outdated items - I think he would have had SWSA removed a long time back.


----------



## serene56

I have a question regarding Fantasyland-- and where the skyway area/peter pan ride--   does that "street" go through to anywhere or is it a dead end?


----------



## bigmochick

I was all set to book our first "onsite" WDW trip for November but now I'm unsure. I have a little girl who has talked nothing but the "new Disney World" since we left from our June 2011 visit. Planned for Nov. 28-Dec.3 but if all the stuff she's been dreaming of aren't open, well she'd be so disappointed & we wouldn't likely be able to return for another 18 months or so. I want to see Disney World decorated for Christmas, and would enjoy the cooler temps. Would we know by mid-October (at our 45 day mark) whether or not holidays indeed include Thanksgiving and not just the different religious/cultural holidays in December?


----------



## mesaboy2

serene56 said:


> I have a question regarding Fantasyland-- and where the skyway area/peter pan ride--   does that "street" go through to anywhere or is it a dead end?



Maybe I'm not understanding your question, but it continues on into Liberty Square and brings you out by HM and Columbia Harbor House.  It has always done this.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

bigmochick said:


> I was all set to book our first "onsite" WDW trip for November but now I'm unsure. I have a little girl who has talked nothing but the "new Disney World" since we left from our June 2011 visit. Planned for Nov. 28-Dec.3 but if all the stuff she's been dreaming of aren't open, well she'd be so disappointed & we wouldn't likely be able to return for another 18 months or so. I want to see Disney World decorated for Christmas, and would enjoy the cooler temps. Would we know by mid-October (at our 45 day mark) whether or not holidays indeed include Thanksgiving and not just the different religious/cultural holidays in December?



TLM and BATB will definetly be open by Thanksgiving, no need to worry.


----------



## mesaboy2

CentralFloridian99 said:


> TLM and BATB will definetly be open by Thanksgiving, no need to worry.



Sorry, but I think that is a bold statement.  It may happen, but I would not count on it.


----------



## DCTooTall

CentralFloridian99 said:


> TLM and BATB will definetly be open by Thanksgiving, no need to worry.





mesaboy2 said:


> Sorry, but I think that is a bold statement.  I would not count on it.



I wouldn't go as far as saying "Definately",    but I would feel comfortable saying "Strong possibility".    As Disney has announced "Holidays",  and the Holiday Travel season usually includes most of December.   Even if they aren't officially open by then,  I would think there is a chance that Soft Openings may have started by early December to allow them to work the kinks out by the big Christmas/New Years rushes.


----------



## arbolita

DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't go as far as saying "Definately",    but I would feel comfortable saying "Strong possibility".    As Disney has announced "Holidays",  and the Holiday Travel season usually includes most of December.   Even if they aren't officially open by then,  I would think there is a chance that Soft Openings may have started by early December to allow them to work the kinks out by the big Christmas/New Years rushes.



At the very least, I would say that it is a safe assumption the Little Mermaid ride/area will be open, because the ride itself has been done for quite some time, they've just been working on the exterior and area around it. I wouldn't be too surprised if they start the soft open of that prior to the BatB area.


----------



## Max Rebo

Came across this today. Hadn't seen it posted before. One of the neat details, for those who are interested in such things.

Storybook Circus Train Station background music


----------



## serene56

mesaboy2 said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding your question, but it continues on into Liberty Square and brings you out by HM and Columbia Harbor House.  It has always done this.




I have only been there 3 times-- 1999,   2002 and 2010 
so I wouldnt know this.   and looking at maps get so confusing.

Im glad to hear it runs into Liberty Square.  
Most photos I see of it recently-- it looks so congested outside Peter Pans ride that I thought it was a dead end.


----------



## mesaboy2

serene56 said:


> I have only been there 3 times-- 1999,   2002 and 2010
> so I wouldnt know this.   and looking at maps get so confusing.
> 
> Im glad to hear it runs into Liberty Square.
> Most photos I see of it recently-- it looks so congested outside Peter Pans ride that I thought it was a dead end.



No, you can still get through there.  In fact, that construction you see by Peter Pan and the old Skyway station should expand the walkways through that area.  If you know where the store Yankee Traders is, this new walkway will go around it and drop you out at HM near the Pet Cemetary.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Max Rebo said:


> Came across this today. Hadn't seen it posted before. One of the neat details, for those who are interested in such things.
> 
> Storybook Circus Train Station background music



Thanks!  That was cool to see/hear   It seemed like it sat there awfully long, though


----------



## DanBoris

CentralFloridian99 said:


> TLM and BATB will definetly be open by Thanksgiving, no need to worry.



There is NO guarantee of this. Disney has provided a vague date because construction can be so unpredictable, you never know what can happen to delay a project. 

To the OP, the later in the year you go the greater chance that things will be open,  but unless you have actually heard that something is open before you leave for your trip I would manager your children's expectations just in case.


----------



## Berlioz70

I went to see the model today in order to get a better look at our mystery tent in the Storybook Circus. Unfortunately I couldn't get real close, so I tried to get the best photo I could using my point and shoot camera. 

It's a hollow tent in the model, so I'm guessing there will be some snack carts under there after all is said and done? We'll see!


----------



## DeeSanDisneyFan

subscribing


----------



## ses1230

Little entry on Maurice's cottage on Disney Parks Blog:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...age-at-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Berlioz70

I like how they included the time line this entry - unfortunately, our unknowns are still unknown!


----------



## DanBoris

New aerial photos:

http://www.wdwfanboys.com/blog/disney-worldfantasylanduniversal-studiossea-world-aerials-06132012/

Things are coming along quickly, especially around the BatB area. 

I also heard a rumor on another site which I believe to be credible. It was said that once the second Dumbo spinner opens the first will close for a bit to fix an issue. The issue is that parts of the Dumbos are occasionaly scraping against the pit walls.


----------



## Disneyworld2122

subscribing-this is a very interest thread. really need to stay updated, going in 2014 so ill have an idea on where all the new stuff is.


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris, Thank you for posting - interesting news about Dumbo!


----------



## disneydiva16

DanBoris said:


> New aerial photos:
> 
> http://www.wdwfanboys.com/blog/disney-worldfantasylanduniversal-studiossea-world-aerials-06132012/



These photos are awesome. I have been following this thread for awhile, but must have missed the talk about what they are putting next to the tents and right beside the water splash area. It can be seen in picture 13. Is that still part of the splash area?


----------



## iwish81792

Thought it would be of interest that Storybook Circus is receiving it's first merchandise location tomorrow---a Casey Jr. cart selling towels, hats, flip flops, sunscreen etc.

I was down there today and they had all of the sounds and spouts going. As the train's "chugging" picks up, the water streams become stronger. Very cool to see.


----------



## jknepfle

Apparently the second Dumbo spinner and the Casey Jr. Train are open today!


----------



## DanBoris

jknepfle said:


> Apparently the second Dumbo spinner and the Casey Jr. Train are open today!



The walls are down around the spinner, but it's not in use yet.


----------



## Berlioz70

I know others with better quality cameras will be posting soon - but here are just a couple photos I took this morning (if you get too close, you get wet, so I kept my distance  ):


















Speaking of better quality... Disney Parks Blog posted some great images:

First Photos: Casey Jr. Pulls into Storybook Circus, ‘Doubled’ Dumbo is Unveiled, June 15, 2012

Here are the photos of the NEW WINNIE THE POOH meet and greet area as well (Facebook)!!

New Winnie the Pooh & Tigger M&G


----------



## lsulindy

lsulindy said:


> I find this very interesting (re: future openings timeline) that the Casey Jr. water area is on the map, but the other half of Dumbo is not.



All those Nancy Drew books back in the day really helped my detective skills. Casey Jr did open before the 2nd Dumbo per my March prediction.  So proud of myself.


----------



## morganax

can anyone tell me exactly what "in time for holidays" means in Disney terms? 
We are going to WDW the week of Halloween, and I am desperately hoping Beast's Castle/etc will be open then....but I have a sinking feeling that it will be RIGHT after we leave.


----------



## chartle

morganax said:


> can anyone tell me exactly what "in time for holidays" means in Disney terms?
> We are going to WDW the week of Halloween, and I am desperately hoping Beast's Castle/etc will be open then....but I have a sinking feeling that it will be RIGHT after we leave.



No not exactly. But most think the holidays mean sometime between Thanksgiving and New Years.


----------



## ses1230

morganax said:


> can anyone tell me exactly what "in time for holidays" means in Disney terms?
> We are going to WDW the week of Halloween, and I am desperately hoping Beast's Castle/etc will be open then....but I have a sinking feeling that it will be RIGHT after we leave.



No one knows yet, unfortunately. I think they are being intentionally vague just in case there are delays.


----------



## morganax

^^^thanks, all i can do is hope right now!
there seems to be things that have been opening earlier than scheduled/announced so MAYBE there is a chance.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Josh from EasyWDW was saying that you can get as wet as Khali River Rapids, and I agree with him.


----------



## arbolita

In terms of Disney, I would consider the holiday season to be once their seasonal decorations are up, which is typically early November.  I imagine their goal is to have the next section of FLE operational by Thanksgiving week at the latest, since that is one of their busiest weeks of the year.


----------



## Disco

LOL,
Looks nice but what is with the fence?  I thought it was suppose to be an interactive play area?  They must have decided it was too slipery and dangerous and added it in at the last minute.


----------



## Berlioz70

arbolita said:


> In terms of Disney, I would consider the holiday season to be once their seasonal decorations are up, which is typically early November.  I imagine their goal is to have the next section of FLE operational by Thanksgiving week at the latest, since that is one of their busiest weeks of the year.



Agreed! 

A bit of Storybook Circus was featured today in the Disney Parks Blog:

Where at Disney Parks Can You Find…


----------



## chicagoshannon

Disco said:


> LOL,
> Looks nice but what is with the fence?  I thought it was suppose to be an interactive play area?  They must have decided it was too slipery and dangerous and added it in at the last minute.



I was wondering about that fence too.


----------



## Caretames1

We're going Nov 1st -11th and I'm praying for at least a soft opening while we're there. 

I do hope that they feel it should be ready to go for the first MVMCP, which I'm attending!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I have news to confirm: The new bathrooms will ONLY be new bathrooms. No Tangled area will be over there.


----------



## chartle

Disco said:


> LOL,
> Looks nice but what is with the fence?  I thought it was suppose to be an interactive play area?  They must have decided it was too slipery and dangerous and added it in at the last minute.





chicagoshannon said:


> I was wondering about that fence too.



I guess water and climbing don't mix.


----------



## jjsdad

Kids jumping the fence!

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/casey-jr-being-reassessed.839482/


----------



## DCTooTall

jjsdad said:


> Kids jumping the fence!
> 
> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/casey-jr-being-reassessed.839482/




Interesting bit from the link...



> hey said they're worried about getting complaints from guests about Casey Jr. not being ADA compliant if they remove the fence  that handicapped children will also want to climb aboard the train.



Sounds like the Fence was indeed a last minute addition,  but not because of the safety concerns,   but because of the concern about ADA complaints/lawsuits.


----------



## arbolita

jjsdad said:


> Kids jumping the fence!
> 
> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/casey-jr-being-reassessed.839482/



And not just kids, one mom helping her child to bypass the fence.  I don't know what some parents are thinking.


----------



## chartle

arbolita said:


> And not just kids, one mom helping her child to bypass the fence.  I don't know what some parents are thinking.



First Picture Caption "MOM MY HEAD IS STUCK!!!!"


----------



## PoohsFan1

chartle said:


> Caption "MOM MY HEAD IS STUCK!!!!"



I was thinking the same thing when I saw that


----------



## mom2rtk

And we can all see the headlines "Mom sues Disney when child's head wouldn't fit through fence intended to keep her out."


----------



## DanBoris

DCTooTall said:


> Interesting bit from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Fence was indeed a last minute addition,  but not because of the safety concerns,   but because of the concern about ADA complaints/lawsuits.



I read that quote over at WDWMagic also, but I don't understand the logic of it. How does making something less accessible by putting a fence around it keep people from complaining about ADA accessibility? I would think that would just make the situation worse.


----------



## DanBoris

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I have news to confirm: The new bathrooms will ONLY be new bathrooms. No Tangled area will be over there.



What is your source for this information? I have heard from reliable sources that the area around the bathrooms would be themed to Tangled, although there probably wouldn't be a meet-and-greet or anything like that there.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

DanBoris said:


> I read that quote over at WDWMagic also, but I don't understand the logic of it. How does making something less accessible by putting a fence around it keep people from complaining about ADA accessibility? I would think that would just make the situation worse.



Because the fence was intended to prevent access for *everyone* whereas, with no fence, the train would only have been accessible to those without mobility issues. I see where they're going with their thinking, but I'm still not sure I understand why there would be major ADA complaints about it. Children (or adults, for that matter) who have mobility issues can still play in the area and enjoy the major intended feature--the "splash and soak" part. But in any case, I agree with WDW Magic that the best solution is to remove the steps leading to the engine and block the doorway into the engine.


----------



## pilferk

DanBoris said:


> I read that quote over at WDWMagic also, but I don't understand the logic of it. How does making something less accessible by putting a fence around it keep people from complaining about ADA accessibility? I would think that would just make the situation worse.



I don't know if any of this is true, but here's the logic (nor am I saying I agree with the solution Disney chose):

It sounds like, originally, the plan was to make the train "climbable".  However, ADA laws are pretty clear that you have to provide equal access to newly constructed attractions.  Irrespective of the laws, if you do not provide ADA-type access...you are going to have to deal with guest complaints about it.

So, you have a choice: Restrict access to everyone or find a way to provide ADA-type access..

If you choose the first option..you can just put up a fence at minimal cost and just keep EVERYONE off.  There's no worry about ADA compliance or providing ADA-type access...because NO ONE has access.  Yes, you might have to deal with complaints...but you don't actually HAVE to fix anything.  You just tell people it's for safety reasons and move on.  You're still providing equivalent access.

  If you choose the second option, you have to rework the attraction to allow (at least) wheelchair access to it.  That means either having a "ramp and soak" area OR having staff on hand to help people transfer from their chair to a safe area on the train.  That option is likely significantly more expensive.


----------



## DCTooTall

DanBoris said:


> I read that quote over at WDWMagic also, but I don't understand the logic of it. How does making something less accessible by putting a fence around it keep people from complaining about ADA accessibility? I would think that would just make the situation worse.



Easy.

Fence means that non-disabled people aren't supposed to access it either.   So You don't have to worry about the ADA concerns stemming from their not being able to access the area.


I'm pretty sure,  that even with today's sue-happy world,   That people can't use the ADA to complain about how they can't break the rules.


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

arbolita said:


> And not just kids, one mom helping her child to bypass the fence.  I don't know what some parents are thinking.





chartle said:


> First Picture Caption "MOM MY HEAD IS STUCK!!!!"





PoohsFan1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I saw that





mom2rtk said:


> And we can all see the headlines "Mom sues Disney when child's head wouldn't fit through fence intended to keep her out."



Oy, people are getting worse and worse every year...I don't know what they're thinking...


----------



## pilferk

GenevieveRaqs said:


> Children (or adults, for that matter) who have mobility issues can still play in the area and enjoy the major intended feature--the "splash and soak" part.



Because the argument would be that the access is not "equal".

I have no real opinion, here, but that's what the complaint would be.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

pilferk said:


> Because the argument would be that the access is not "equal".
> 
> I have no real opinion, here, but that's what the complaint would be.



I also have no opinion, just thinking out loud.  I do have a separate but related opinion, though: I'm not sure I'd want my child scrabbling all over a slick, soaking-wet piece of metal (fiberglass?) regardless! Love the splash-and-soak part and the themeing, but I'm glad they're working to restrict the climbing.


----------



## pilferk

GenevieveRaqs said:


> I also have no opinion, just thinking out loud.



I figured. 

I suffixed my comment because I don't want anyone to think I'm out to debate the ADA laws, the validity of any complaints by those with or without mobility issues, or any of that.  I'm Switzerland!


----------



## DanBoris

GenevieveRaqs said:


> Because the fence was intended to prevent access for *everyone* whereas, with no fence, the train would only have been accessible to those without mobility issues. I see where they're going with their thinking, but I'm still not sure I understand why there would be major ADA complaints about it. Children (or adults, for that matter) who have mobility issues can still play in the area and enjoy the major intended feature--the "splash and soak" part. But in any case, I agree with WDW Magic that the best solution is to remove the steps leading to the engine and block the doorway into the engine.



This makes sense if they have no plans to let anyone in there. Someone over at WDW Magic had posted saying that a CM said that it would be open at certain times with a CM present to supervise. I normally don't put to much stock in CM rumors, but the whole front of the fence is a gate which lends credence to that report.


----------



## twinklebug

I can see a few kids loosing their teeth on that metal fence in the near future. I'd rather see it go and add in a mobility-friendly feature than see anyone get hurt. (either that or coat the fence of a softer material)

Can anyone explain how we all managed to survive the 60s, 70s and 80s without all the precautions designed to protect us? Must have been luck...


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

DanBoris said:


> This makes sense if they have no plans to let anyone in there. Someone over at WDW Magic had posted saying that a CM said that it would be open at certain times with a CM present to supervise. I normally don't put to much stock in CM rumors, but the whole front of the fence is a gate which lends credence to that report.



Ah, interesting. I didn't see that part. I have no explanation then!


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

twinklebug said:


> I can see a few kids loosing their teeth on that metal fence in the near future. I'd rather see it go and add in a mobility-friendly feature than see anyone get hurt. (either that or coat the fence of a softer material)
> 
> Can anyone explain how we all managed to survive the 60s, 70s and 80s without all the precautions designed to protect us? Must have been luck...


We survived because people didn't act as crazy as they do now... Therefore less precautions. Oy.


----------



## chartle

twinklebug said:


> I can see a few kids loosing their teeth on that metal fence in the near future. I'd rather see it go and add in a mobility-friendly feature than see anyone get hurt. (either that or coat the fence of a softer material)
> 
> Can anyone explain how we all managed to survive the 60s, 70s and 80s without all the precautions designed to protect us? Must have been luck...



Got hurt just as much but less people hoping to hit the lottery if junior scrapes a knee.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

chartle said:


> I guess water and climbing don't mix.


 Just from a kids with disabilities point of view, the fence might be in place to curb elopement/running issues.  I have two kids with autism & escape behavior/bolting  is  a huge concern for parents with kiddies on the spectrum (especially when they are younger).  WDW is super wonderful about accommodating special needs, so perhaps that is one of the reasons for the fence. Just my 2 cents.

We cannot WAIT to see the expansion come thanksgiving we will be celebrating out 20th wedding anniversary with kids this November 21st.  Aidan is particular excited about the storybook circus, and I am so excited to see the holiday decorations for my 2nd time.  Last time was 2005.


----------



## Berlioz70

New DPB entires:

‘Doubled’ Dumbo the Flying Elephant Lifts off for a Test Flight, June 20, 2012

All in the Details: Building a Grotto Under the Sea in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, June 19, 2012


----------



## NandK

This may or may not be the place to ask this question so sorry in advance if I am in the wrong spot or I am repeating. When will Disney open up the reservations for Be Our Guest Restaurant if it opens at the end of this year? Anyone have any insight or a good guess-tamation? 

We are visiting the World in Feb. 2013 and our ADR window opens in August. Any chance that we will be able to book it then or should we consider saving 1 table service credit (hopefully it won't be two ts credits) and using it when the restaurant becomes available?


----------



## mom2rtk

NandK said:


> This may or may not be the place to ask this question so sorry in advance if I am in the wrong spot or I am repeating. When will Disney open up the reservations for Be Our Guest Restaurant if it opens at the end of this year? Anyone have any insight or a good guess-tamation?
> 
> We are visiting the World in Feb. 2013 and our ADR window opens in August. Any chance that we will be able to book it then or should we consider saving 1 table service credit (hopefully it won't be two ts credits) and using it when the restaurant becomes available?



Probably later rather than sooner.

With the last TS restaurants, they didn't open ADRs until the restaurants were actually in soft opening.


----------



## NandK

mom2rtk said:


> Probably later rather than sooner.
> 
> With the last TS restaurants, they didn't open ADRs until the restaurants were actually in soft opening.



Thanks for the info. I imagine when it does open there will be a flood of ADRs. I think we will use all of our ts credits to book our favorites and when it opens up we will try to book it and drop another.


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> Probably later rather than sooner.
> 
> With the last TS restaurants, they didn't open ADRs until the restaurants were actually in soft opening.



Yes the last thing they want to do is book a bunch of future ADR's, have a soft opening and realize that there is some issue that will delay full opening.


----------



## mom2rtk

NandK said:


> Thanks for the info. I imagine when it does open there will be a flood of ADRs. I think we will use all of our ts credits to book our favorites and when it opens up we will try to book it and drop another.



I think there is hope for people looking for other ADRs as well, since many folks will be dropping other ADRs when they get their BoG ADRs.

However, I do see them doing everything possible to get that area open as early as possible. This isn't just like opening another Dumbo. The sooner they can get the doors of that restaurant open, the sooner they can start raking in all that extra money.


----------



## Berlioz70

Beautiful photos of the Construction and new Storybook Circus areas:

New Fantasyland Expansion Construction Update!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Berlioz70

Great review of the indoor Dumbo queue, courtesy of the DIS:

Disney tests new Dumbo interactive Big Top Queue


----------



## disneyphilip

DanBoris said:


> In an interview with Imagineer Scott Mallwitz he said that Pete's would feature the VIP characters. He specifically mentions The Great Donaldo.



I don't think you read my post correctly.

What I also mean is that the whole "Great Donaldo" thing and whatnot were just blue-sky ideas.


----------



## Berlioz70

Some photos of the dual dumbos both in operation!

Fantasyland Update: New Tower Appears (PART 2)

I've updated the timeline on the first post to indicate the new spinner is open!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Poor Dumbos scraping the concrete! I hope they fix this soon!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Be our Guest menu gets revealed tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Be our Guest menu gets revealed tomorrow!!!!!



Sounds great


----------



## Smileybug

Can't wait!!


----------



## mom2rtk

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Be our Guest menu gets revealed tomorrow!!!!!



WOO HOO! I'm ready for SOMETHING to get moving on this!


----------



## ses1230

As pp mentioned, Be Our Guest menu announcement tomorrow, also hints there maybe info about ADRs!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ory-of-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## DWJoshua

These photos are so exciting!  I think we've all been wondering how far along the interiors of these buildings are and by the looks of these photos, I'd say they're pretty close to being finished.  The details look amazing!  I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## lsulindy

"Our Food Author Pam Brandon will share details with you on the delicious menu items you can expect, when reservations will begin, and more! Don’t miss it."

Who thinks the answer will be "Holidays 2012"!?!?


----------



## darkwingeeyore

lsulindy said:
			
		

> "Our Food Author Pam Brandon will share details with you on the delicious menu items you can expect, when reservations will begin, and more! Donât miss it."
> 
> Who thinks the answer will be "Holidays 2012"!?!?



or worse, something like "reservations will start 30 days before we open" with no actual open date. 


_Posted  from DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## HeatherLassell

darkwingeeyore said:


> or worse, something like "reservations will start 30 days before we open" with no actual open date.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from DISboards.com App  for  Android_




That's what I'm expecting!!!  I was pretty mad with the last announcement saying "dates" would be announced and then all it said was "will be open in time for the holidays."


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Has anyone heard anything about Bo Our Guest today?  I haven't seen or heard a thing.


----------



## HeatherLassell

LUVMICKEY said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Bo Our Guest today?  I haven't seen or heard a thing.



Nope .  So far there was a new blog post today but it was regarding the Disney Fantasy only.


----------



## mom2rtk

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Thanks for the link.  I had checked there earlier today and saw the artical that the pp had said.  I guess I didn't wait long enough.  It sounds great and I can't wait to find out the exact date they will start taking reservations.


----------



## arbolita

Here's the direct link to the post - many people here will be interested in the note that reservations will begin sometime in MID-AUGUST.  So mark that on your calendars for those of you who have trips planned for the fall/winter!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ntasyland-shares-his-favorites-from-the-menu/


----------



## ses1230

HeatherLassell said:


> Nope .  So far there was a new blog post today but it was regarding the Disney Fantasy only.



It is there now!!


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/



So I guess I was wrong and its not going to be overflow seating for the CS.



> “Lunch is quick service, but not traditional counter service,” says Deardorff. Guest-activated terminals make ordering a snap (there also will be traditional cashiers for cash orders and special dietary requests). You order, take a seat and lunch is delivered to your table – on china, not paper.



I'm assuming it has to be still a CS credit, but it almost has to be more expensive due to the fact the food is delivered and is on real china.  Also this probably means you don't clear your table.

Also I now know what the topic of the day is going to be.


----------



## Berlioz70

I've updated the first post:

Added BOG ADRs to the timeline
Changed Aurora & Rapunzel M&G info


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

I am SO excited about BOG! The menu sounds delicious, and I'm particularly happy to see there's nary a chicken nugget or burger to be seen on the kids' menu!  We'll miss the opening when we're there in mid-October, but it will be top of the list for our next trip. It really sounds like BOG will fill a big hole in MK dining--a slightly more upscale but still kid-friendly menu and experience.


----------



## exwdwcm

chartle said:


> So I guess I was wrong and its not going to be overflow seating for the CS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it has to be still a CS credit, but it almost has to be more expensive due to the fact the food is delivered and is on real china.  Also this probably means you don't clear your table.
> 
> Also I now know what the topic of the day is going to be.


I assume it will be similar to WPE?  pretty good value for a QS credit for those on DP!! 

Can't wait for this.  HOping it is open for our 11/8-11/17 trip, but not getting my hopes up. 

The more exciting thing is, if they are taking ADRs in August, that means we will know what date the restaurant will open......and I am betting if the restaurant is open, the rest of that area will be open by then too.  I just can't imagine them opening the restaurant only.  So maybe when ADRs open, we will have a peek into the B&B/Mermaid opening?  We can hope, right? I know it is all guessing though.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

The Disney rep clarified in a comment on the blog that BOG will be 1 CS credit at lunch and 1 TS credit at dinner.


----------



## chartle

GenevieveRaqs said:


> The Disney rep clarified in a comment on the blog that BOG will be 1 CS credit at lunch and 1 TS credit at dinner.



At least I got one thing right.


----------



## chartle

exwdwcm said:


> The more exciting thing is, if they are taking ADRs in August, that means we will know what date the restaurant will open......and I am betting if the restaurant is open, the rest of that area will be open by then too.  I just can't imagine them opening the restaurant only.  So maybe when ADRs open, we will have a peek into the B&B/Mermaid opening?  We can hope, right? I know it is all guessing though.



Maybe not, their ADR time frame may start months after a soft opening.


----------



## Alli76

So excited that it is going to just be 1 TS credit for dinner.   Now just to keep my fingers crossed that I will be able to get an ADR for my DDs 5th birthday next April.  Have a feeling that it will be a harder reservation to get than CRT!


----------



## chartle

Alli76 said:


> So excited that it is going to just be 1 TS credit for dinner.   Now just to keep my fingers crossed that I will be able to get an ADR for my DDs 5th birthday next April.  Have a feeling that it will be a harder reservation to get than CRT!



Yes I think its going to be a tough one since there is a lot pent up demand for TS at the MK.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I'm sooooo excited for Be Our Guest!! I hope I can get a reservation when I go next June!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

The menu sounds fancy!


----------



## Raenstoirm

Anyone have any rumors narrowing down what "holiday" is? We are booked for right after the parade taping, but I am debating pushing it back a week or two just to make sure all of the "princess village" stuff is open. I will not be a happy camper if "holiday" is Christmas as I dont get to see the new stuff!


----------



## chartle

Raenstoirm said:


> Anyone have any rumors narrowing down what "holiday" is? We are booked for right after the parade taping, but I am debating pushing it back a week or two just to make sure all of the "princess village" stuff is open. I will not be a happy camper if "holiday" is Christmas as I dont get to see the new stuff!



No mostly that it just doesn't mean Halloween or Arbor Day.


----------



## mom2rtk

I think when something official on a date comes, there will be no missing it here on the DIS.


----------



## Venomhatch

Raenstoirm said:


> Anyone have any rumors narrowing down what "holiday" is? We are booked for right after the parade taping, but I am debating pushing it back a week or two just to make sure all of the "princess village" stuff is open. I will not be a happy camper if "holiday" is Christmas as I dont get to see the new stuff!



I believe they have stated in a release that it may not be before Thanksgiving. Just what I remember hearing. Sorry.


----------



## chartle

Raenstoirm said:


> Anyone have any rumors narrowing down what "holiday" is? We are booked for right after the parade taping, but I am debating pushing it back a week or two just to make sure all of the "princess village" stuff is open. I will not be a happy camper if "holiday" is Christmas as I dont get to see the new stuff!



One other thing. If by "princess village" you mean the area in FLE where each princess had a special land, that was scraped for the Mine Train Coaster. They are remodeling the area that Snow Whites Scary adventures was and I haven't seen any time line for that.


----------



## mom2rtk

chartle said:


> One other thing. If by "princess village" you mean the area in FLE where each princess had a special land, that was scraped for the Mine Train Coaster. They are remodeling the area that Sleeping Beauty Scary adventures was and I haven't seen any time line for that.



Make that the Snow White's Scary Adventures. It's going to be remade into Fairytale Hall, really just a rotating Meet & Greet. And it's slotted for late 2013.


----------



## DanBoris

Raenstoirm said:


> Anyone have any rumors narrowing down what "holiday" is? We are booked for right after the parade taping, but I am debating pushing it back a week or two just to make sure all of the "princess village" stuff is open. I will not be a happy camper if "holiday" is Christmas as I dont get to see the new stuff!



Dinsey has said that the Be Our Guest Resturant will start taking ADRs at the end of August, so by that time they will have to provide a firm date as to when the resturant and likely the BatB and LM area will open.


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> Make that the Snow White's Scary Adventures. It's going to be remade into Fairytale Hall, really just a rotating Meet & Greet. And it's slotted for late 2013.



fixed


----------



## mom2rtk

chartle said:


> fixed



Although I would TOTALLY love to see a Sleeping Beauty's Scary Adventures ride!


----------



## DCTooTall

DanBoris said:


> Dinsey has said that the Be Our Guest Resturant will start taking ADRs at the end of August, so by that time they will have to provide a firm date as to when the resturant and likely the BatB and LM area will open.



But....  That doesn't mean that a Soft open and ADR-less meals won't have been running for awhile prior.

For all we know,   They'll open up the ADR's after January 1st,   figuring that any time which they are open prior to that would run without ADR's.


----------



## mom2rtk

DCTooTall said:


> But....  That doesn't mean that a Soft open and ADR-less meals won't have been running for awhile prior.
> 
> For all we know,   They'll open up the ADR's after January 1st,   figuring that any time which they are open prior to that would run without ADR's.



I could see ADRless meals starting around the time they start taking ADRs for a month or so later. So maybe soft open 9/1, with ADR's being taken around then for dates in Oct and later? Pure conjecture, but that's how I see it in my mind.  Or maybe soft open 10/1 with ADR dates starting 11/1.


----------



## DCTooTall

mom2rtk said:


> I could see ADRless meals starting around the time they start taking ADRs for a month or so later. So maybe soft open 9/1, with ADR's being taken around then for dates in Oct and later? Pure conjecture, but that's how I see it in my mind.  Or maybe soft open 10/1 with ADR dates starting 11/1.



Any other location.... Totally.    But with the hype this place has (outside of just the usual Disney foodies),  as well as all the construction surrounding it,   I can also totally see Disney giving themselves more of a window to allow for delays.

In the past recent restaurant openings,   they didn't even start taking ADR's until just before the soft open started.  This place has the hype,  and the MK the lack of TS options,   that they may be wanting to open up the ADRs much earlier than normal.... before the area is ready to be opened to the public.

Add in any potential construction delays.... even ones that could just be due to not wanting the public traffic in the area until they have reached a certain stage in the Coaster construction because of site access...  or maybe even to make sure the bathrooms near Little Mermaid are almost ready to be opened to the public....  and then the 'work the kinks out of the restaurant operations' period that the soft opening provides,    and it could be very possibly that the August ADR availability opening could be months ahead....   Even if it's just to allow for ADR's closer to the 180 day mark for the periods around higher crowds during the Marathon, Presidents Day, Easter, and/or Flower and Garden.


It also doesn't mean that once they open up the ADR's in August,  that they wouldn't potentially add some additional openings before the ADR dates offered during the initial release at a later date,   once they know they are closer to getting the opening go ahead.


----------



## mom2rtk

DCTooTall said:


> Any other location.... Totally.    But with the hype this place has (outside of just the usual Disney foodies),  as well as all the construction surrounding it,   I can also totally see Disney giving themselves more of a window to allow for delays.
> 
> In the past recent restaurant openings,   they didn't even start taking ADR's until just before the soft open started.  This place has the hype,  and the MK the lack of TS options,   that they may be wanting to open up the ADRs much earlier than normal.... before the area is ready to be opened to the public.
> 
> Add in any potential construction delays.... even ones that could just be due to not wanting the public traffic in the area until they have reached a certain stage in the Coaster construction because of site access...  or maybe even to make sure the bathrooms near Little Mermaid are almost ready to be opened to the public....  and then the 'work the kinks out of the restaurant operations' period that the soft opening provides,    and it could be very possibly that the August ADR availability opening could be months ahead....   Even if it's just to allow for ADR's closer to the 180 day mark for the periods around higher crowds during the Marathon, Presidents Day, Easter, and/or Flower and Garden.
> 
> 
> It also doesn't mean that once they open up the ADR's in August,  that they wouldn't potentially add some additional openings before the ADR dates offered during the initial release at a later date,   once they know they are closer to getting the opening go ahead.



I could totally see that happening. And won't the crowd go nuts here (OK, myself included) if they open in August but for Feb dates. Yikes!  Even IF they will open some up prior to that when it becomes possible. To be honest, if that's the way this plays out, they never should have dangled that late August date out there.


----------



## Buckimion

mom2rtk said:


> I could see ADRless meals starting around the time they start taking ADRs for a month or so later. So maybe soft open 9/1, with ADR's being taken around then for dates in Oct and later? Pure conjecture, but that's how I see it in my mind.  Or maybe soft open 10/1 with ADR dates starting 11/1.








 they should soft open in September (pleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohplease) with the free dining crowd do you think they'll be more receptive to the kinks being worked out of the new restaurant?


----------



## hollygolitely93

I think the blog said Mid-August, right?  I see we are saying Late-August now...has it changed?


----------



## mom2rtk

Buckimion said:
			
		

> they should soft open in September (pleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohplease) with the free dining crowd do you think they'll be more receptive to the kinks being worked out of the new restaurant?




LOL! Nice thought. But doubtful.



hollygolitely93 said:


> I think the blog said Mid-August, right?  I see we are saying Late-August now...has it changed?



All they said was that they will start taking ADRs late August. No word on when they would be for.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I re read the blog...I swear it originally said mid August...ha,  I see the poster who linked it said mid-August and well...that's what stuck for me!

I was also thinking they would open ADRs up for early November and do a soft opening mid-late September...close to when they open ADRs...would be nice...I think this is encouraging though that Ariel and the other areas will be in soft opening as well...would be nice for all the October guests and selfishly I'd like to see how MNSSHP works with the new areas open so I can then plan for MVMCP


----------



## disneyphilip

BTW, I can't see them moving Minnie to Pete's Silly Sideshow.

Guests wanted to have at least one location on property where they could meet the two mice together rather than seperately--a wish that was first granted when Mickey's Toontown Fair was in its final years by putting the two together in the Judge's Tent, so the smart thing to do would be to leave Minnie in the theater with Mickey, as they want.

I also stand by my belief that Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale will end up moving into the Town Squae Theater's princess room after the Fairytale Hall opens. It would make sense. And they are most certainly not going to leave that space empty and unused after the princesses' time at the theater is over.

EDIT: Besides, through plain common sense, they have to put SOMEONE in that empty space in the Theater once the princesses vacate that area. Why wouldn't they put in the rest of the fab 5 and/or some classic characters to join Mickey & Minnie in there? It only makes sense to do so. This is why they wouldn't put them in an additional meet-and-greet at story book circus, since it would be a ridiculously-unneeded addition.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

This site has great pictures!!!
http://micechat.com/6809-magic-kingdom-fantasyland/


----------



## ses1230

I just got this update from the DIS - Be Our Guest reservations to start August 4th!!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/Theme_P...gic_Kingdom_s_new_Be_Our_Guest_restaurant.htm


----------



## Venomhatch

ses1230 said:


> I just got this update from the DIS - Be Our Guest reservations to start August 4th!!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/Theme_P...gic_Kingdom_s_new_Be_Our_Guest_restaurant.htm



Thank you' thank you, thank you!


----------



## chartle

Venomhatch said:


> Thank you' thank you, thank you!



But just be aware that we still don't know what that means. It could mean that the adrs are for February.


----------



## Venomhatch

chartle said:


> But just be aware that we still don't know what that means. It could mean that the adrs are for February.



Yeah we don't go til March 1st so that could be ok. But thanks again.


----------



## chartle

Venomhatch said:


> Yeah we don't go til March 1st so that could be ok. But thanks again.



Good 

These kinds of threads always exhibit soft opening creep. A date will be posted, a logical soft opening date is figured out or even announced and then the _*creep*_ starts. 

"Well if the soft opening is scheduled for the last week of X maybe it will be open the third week when we are there."

then its

"Well if its maybe the third week, please please please make it the second week."  

This keeps going until people hope it will be open months before the project even started.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I hope I can get an ADR when I go next June!!!


----------



## dvc one day

chartle said:


> Good
> 
> These kinds of threads always exhibit soft opening creep. A date will be posted, a logical soft opening date is figured out or even announced and then the _*creep*_ starts.
> 
> "Well if the soft opening is scheduled for the last week of X maybe it will be open the third week when we are there."
> 
> then its
> 
> "Well if its maybe the third week, please please please make it the second week."
> 
> This keeps going until people hope it will be open months before the project even started.



Very true. I always laugh reading those posts. Wishful thinking is ok though.

The August 4th date is helpful because, I would assume, by the end of July an opening date for the restaurant would have to be announced so people can know for what dates they can make reservations on the 4th. Not likely to affect our trip, but there is plenty to do without the new things.


----------



## chartle

dvc one day said:


> Very true. I always laugh reading those posts. Wishful thinking is ok though.
> 
> The August 4th date is helpful because, I would assume, by the end of July an opening date for the restaurant would have to be announced so people can know for what dates they can make reservations on the 4th. Not likely to affect our trip, but there is plenty to do without the new things.



Not really, all it will tell you when it has to be open to honor those ADR's. They could soft and or hard open, just no ADR's, anytime between August 4 and  the "Holidays".


----------



## andrewilley

I expect they'll do what they did with other restaurants (e.g. in Italy in Epcot) and have a firm date from which you can book ADRs (maybe sometime like 20th Dec onward?) but also announce that the restaurant will be open for walk-ups before then - a kind of soft-opening.

Andre


----------



## dvc one day

chartle said:


> Not really, all it will tell you when it has to be open to honor those ADR's. They could soft and or hard open, just no ADR's, anytime between August 4 and  the "Holidays".



Sorry, I was not clear in what I meant. Once they take ADR's (whether for october, december, or february), we will know what is the latest date they expect to be open. Could, and probably will, have a soft or hard open before this date. But, knowing the date for the first available ADR will help many know if they can include BOG in their plans.

Not important anyway, just something for everyone to talk about.


----------



## hollygolitely93

August 4th, excellent!  What are you thinking?  Internet or phone for reservations?  Wonder if the site will crash!  Ha!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Consider BOG reservations begin August 4, I assume we will get an opening date


----------



## HeatherLassell

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-our-guest-restaurant-in-magic-kingdom-park/

Another BOG update.


----------



## Phatoomch

Where did the DIS get their information I wonder?  I spoke with dining last Fri & Sun to tweak bookings and both CMs said they had been notified that reservations would open at the _end _of August


----------



## mom2rtk

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Consider BOG reservations begin August 4, I assume we will get an opening date



I imagine what we'll get is an extremely conservative date with padding built in for additional delays. We're going in mid-December. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the date is after that. I'd be extremely disappointed....... but not surprised.


----------



## DCTooTall

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Consider BOG reservations begin August 4, I assume we will get an opening date



Honestly,  I highly doubt we'll get an opening date.

Remember,  August +180 days would be sometime in January.  Since they've announced "Holidays",   they obviously expect the be open  before January.   With the Hype surrounding this Restaurant and area,  and the demand for TS within the MK,    It's entirely possible their thinking is to ensure that people coming for the Marathon, Flower and Garden, Easter/Spring Break, etc, have the full lead time available to make their ADRs.       They may even be thinking they just want to open ADR's for Xmas/New Years week to help avoid some chaos during the already crazy week in the parks.


That would still give them plenty of time for construction, last minute touches, and the area to open to become ready for the mass of people (iow's....  Not just the BatB and LM areas completed,    But the need for easy constant construction access to the coaster area,   or even potential safety concerns due to steel being lifted into place within the structure which could over-fly the public areas).  It would also give plenty of time for a Soft Open of the area prior to it's official opening.....  and the inevitable creep that will likely happen.    I also fully expect there to be some growing pains with BOG's setup since it's the first location of it's type with it's 'fancy CS' operation.  This alone would give them some reasons to potentially want an extended soft open period to allow them the opportunity to work kinks out of the system and how it works in reality compared to paper.


And there is also nothing preventing ADR dates being added after the initial ADR's open.    Just because they open the ADR's in August for January,   Doesn't mean they can't come back in October and add some more ADR dates in December.


----------



## mom2rtk

What a mess it will be though with the soft open period. Many folks will have a CC holding ADRs in another location. How many of you will want to cancel your meal in the castle or Ohana just HOPING you can get through the walk-up line at BoG on a given night during soft open?


----------



## hollygolitely93

I think techinically the first day they take ADRs will be their openin date...anythin before that could be considered a soft opening.

I may have some rose-coloured glasses on but I think they will have the ADRs startin around Thanksivin and a soft openin a month before that.  I think to have walk ups during Thanksgiving or Christmas would be a service nightmare...to mom2K's point all the cancelled ressies for those that got in and all the dissapointment for those that didn't durin such high peak traffic times.

On separate note...how many are going to try for both CS lunch and TS dinner?  I am thinkin twice in a week might be overkill...hmm...


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I have talked to two different cast members in dining between yesterday and today and both of them told me August 28.


----------



## DCTooTall

hollygolitely93 said:


> I think techinically the first day they take ADRs will be their openin date...anythin before that could be considered a soft opening.
> 
> I may have some rose-coloured glasses on but I think they will have the ADRs startin around Thanksivin and a soft openin a month before that.  I think to have walk ups during Thanksgiving or Christmas would be a service nightmare...to mom2K's point all the cancelled ressies for those that got in and all the dissapointment for those that didn't durin such high peak traffic times.
> 
> On separate note...how many are going to try for both CS lunch and TS dinner?  I am thinkin twice in a week might be overkill...hmm...



If nothing more...  consider my point simply the counterpoint to keep the rampant optimism in check here on the DIS.  you know...   keep that slimmer weight on the hopes so that if things don't end up exactly like we all want them too,   we don't hurt ourselves too much on the crash down.  


That being said...   I can totally see your point.   The Holiday's without ADR's could be choas.   BUT...   I'm still not totally convinced they'd want to fully commit yet to those dates.   Delays happen.  Just look at Dumbo.    We were given a 3/1 official opening date which ended up getting pushed almost 2 weeks before the it finally opened with any regularity....    with several times the date not getting officially pushed until the day before it was supposed to open.

with BOG, BatB, and LM,   They really won't be able to get away with that kind of delay.   That's why they haven't announced a hard date yet for the open.  If they haven't announced a hard date yet,   I don't see any reason for them wanting to announce a hard date in a month.   There are still a lot of things that could happen between august and "the holidays" which could cause a decent unforseen delay.     Even if BatB and LM are ready,   there are legitimate reasons for delaying the opening....  such as to get all the structural steel in place for the Coaster  (You don't want to be lifting big steel I-beams over the public,   and the area they have to work in is pretty tight)....  Or maybe completing the restrooms that are going to be across from LM just to add nearby bathrooms.      

And they'll totally want to address how the CS lunch is going to work in practice,  complete with the transition from CS to TS.  With Seating before getting your food,  China which likely means you won't self-clear your table like at a typical CS,   and having to provide plenty of time for lunch service followed by clearing out the restaurant and transitioning to TS in time for dinner....    They really aren't going to want to force themselves into shortchanging their soft opening period where they can work out any quirks.   (including the possibility that either the china goes,    or they go to a full-time TS location in order to avoid the switch over hassles).

The absolute last thing they want to do is lock themselves into ADR's for Thanksgiving or christmas,  only to discover once the location is soft opened that the CS to TS transition takes longer than expected resulting in needing to cancel some early ADRs to allow for more transition time.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I hear you....could they also open ADRs at a limited capacity and add to them as the kinks start working out?  I think the points are strategic, I still vote that the ADR window that opens in August will be for holidays (whatever that means...). 

Won't be too long and we will know for sure.

Anyone able to confirm 8/4?  Oter than wdw blog?


----------



## DanBoris

I like to follow the Notices of Commencement that Disney files when construction is about to begin on something in the parks. Today there were notices filed for three food kiosks in Storybook Circus for popcorn, pretzels and hot dogs.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Nice Danboris! Thx for sharing...sounds like good circus choices...just add cotton candy and we are set!


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Amazing aerial views of the new Fantasyland construction site


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

As long as there's no clowns I'll love the storybook circus!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

prfctlyximprfct said:


> As long as there's no clowns I'll love the storybook circus!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



No circus clowns that I know of, but I can't guarantee you won't run into clowns.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Haha I can't wait for it to all open!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DanBoris

Some fantastic new aerial photos:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions/Fantasyland/News/05Jul2012-PHOTOS---Amazing-aerial-views-of-the-new-Fantasyland-construction-site.htm


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Ahhh!! I hate waiting! I know everything will be perfect when it's all complete but I wish they had some pixie dust and could work at super speed! Haha


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

http://micechat.com/7311-magic-kingdom-new-fantasyland-construction-update/#comments

Awesome pics here


----------



## exwdwcm

Hoping for BoG for our Nov 8-17 trip, but trying to stay realistic that it might not happen too. 

So question- when they do open the two new areas, where/how will they block or allow access to the coaster construction?  any guesses?


----------



## lsulindy

prfctlyximprfct said:


> http://micechat.com/7311-magic-kingdom-new-fantasyland-construction-update/#comments
> 
> Awesome pics here



MiceChat is acting like there's definitely going to be a Tangled area near the restrooms.  The last thing I read here said that it wasn't happening.  Any updates on that?


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

lsulindy said:
			
		

> MiceChat is acting like there's definitely going to be a Tangled area near the restrooms.  The last thing I read here said that it wasn't happening.  Any updates on that?



I have no idea... Hmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CentralFloridian99

lsulindy said:


> MiceChat is acting like there's definitely going to be a Tangled area near the restrooms.  The last thing I read here said that it wasn't happening.  Any updates on that?



Jennifer from the DPB confirmed that the area will just be new restrooms.


----------



## DanBoris

lsulindy said:


> MiceChat is acting like there's definitely going to be a Tangled area near the restrooms.  The last thing I read here said that it wasn't happening.  Any updates on that?



The area is going to be for new restrooms, but it will be themed to Tangled. There was some speculation that there might be a M&G there, but based on the plans there doesn't appear to be any room for that.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

DanBoris said:


> The area is going to be for new restrooms, but it will be themed to Tangled. There was some speculation that there might be a M&G there, but based on the plans there doesn't appear to be any room for that.



I can see a Tangled bathroom there, but Rapinzel and Flynn will be in fairy tale hall.


----------



## Senator Tressel

Rapunzel will be in the back handicapped stall for those who are looking for a photo op. The line will form in the stall immediately next to that one. You'll know it's your turn when the hair comes over the side.


----------



## Lady_Gracey999

Senator Tressel said:


> Rapunzel will be in the back handicapped stall for those who are looking for a photo op. The line will form in the stall immediately next to that one. You'll know it's your turn when the hair comes over the side.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Senator Tressel said:


> Rapunzel will be in the back handicapped stall for those who are looking for a photo op. The line will form in the stall immediately next to that one. You'll know it's your turn when the hair comes over the side.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Lady_Gracey999 said:


>



Whoa, we posted the same exact thing at the same time!


----------



## Lady_Gracey999

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Whoa, we posted the same exact thing at the same time!



Wow, we did! LOL! *air high five!*

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Berlioz70

Lady_Gracey999 said:


>





CentralFloridian99 said:


>



Very Impressive!!


----------



## tkitty

OMG! I was going to post that exact same thing- but I was too busy trying to find a smiley that's shooting their drink out of their nose!


----------



## DanBoris

lsulindy said:


> MiceChat is acting like there's definitely going to be a Tangled area near the restrooms.  The last thing I read here said that it wasn't happening.  Any updates on that?



Some more confirmation of the Tangled themeing for the area...

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/fantasyland-aerials-july-5.840604/page-3#post-5021969


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

It won't let me see that page!! Is it confirmed there will be a tangled area??

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

DanBoris said:


> Some more confirmation of the Tangled themeing for the area...
> 
> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/attachments/rtower2-jpg.27939/



Link no worky for me either.


----------



## DanBoris

I changed the link in my original post to one that should work. No official confirmation directly from Disney, but I think it's pretty certain based on the info in the post I linked to.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

So exciting!! Are the bathrooms set to open holiday season 2012?? Never thought I'd be so excited over a toliet lol


----------



## Berlioz70

I think we talked it earlier in this thread - sounds like the theme is set to Tangled, but NO meet and greet is currently in the works.


----------



## rachel09985

So, on the Disney Blog under a post about the Beast's Castle, this New Fantasyland Image says Fall 2012. Was it originally set to open in Fall(to me that would mean October) then they changed it to The Holidays?

I am confused now. I hope it will be open when we get there November 1st.


----------



## chartle

rachel09985 said:


> So, on the Disney Blog under a post about the Beast's Castle, this New Fantasyland Image says Fall 2012. Was it originally set to open in Fall(to me that would mean October) then they changed it to The Holidays?
> 
> I am confused now. I hope it will be open when we get there November 1st.



Fall is September 22nd to December 22nd (give or take a day) so most of the "Holiday" season (Thanksgiving to New Years) is in the fall so no real confusion. Also I think that rendering was before the redo when the Princess and Fairy sections were eliminated and the Mine Train Coaster was added.


----------



## morganax

^^^oh I can only hope/dream that it will be open by then!
We are taking our first, and probably only trip to WDW this October, we arrive on the 27th and are staying until November 2nd.......
Beauty and the Beast and Little Mermaid are my favs and seeing this stuff would be a dream come true.


----------



## Disco

DanBoris said:


> I changed the link in my original post to one that should work. No official confirmation directly from Disney, but I think it's pretty certain based on the info in the post I linked to.



I don't know. The space in between the two major paths next to the stream looks like a prime M&G spot to me.  People keep saying that there is not enough space but that looks like plenty of room to me. It's larger than the Pooh M&G they just put in.
It looks like the tower is at the top of the stream and there is also a small structure in the M&G area.  Traffic would flow around the center point down the major paths completely unobstructed. Heck it is still double the amount of flow that they have now even with a M&G in there.
It would also leave a large area in front of the bathrooms for strollers even. We'll find out soon I guess but looks more than possible to me.


----------



## pilferk

rachel09985 said:


> So, on the Disney Blog under a post about the Beast's Castle, this New Fantasyland Image says Fall 2012. Was it originally set to open in Fall(to me that would mean October) then they changed it to The Holidays?
> 
> I am confused now. I hope it will be open when we get there November 1st.



Technically, they're pretty close.

Winter doesn't start until around December 21st-ish..so, if by Holidays they mean "Thanksgiving-ish"...that's still technically fall.

If they meant "around X-mas/New Years"...they're still pretty close.


----------



## Venomhatch

pilferk said:


> Technically, they're pretty close.
> 
> Winter doesn't start until around December 21st-ish..so, if by Holidays they mean "Thanksgiving-ish"...that's still technically fall.
> 
> If they meant "around X-mas/New Years"...they're still pretty close.



Just in from my source, they are looking to be around Thanksgiving, maybe just after at the latest. Definitely before Xmas! I mean except the mine train.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Saw prince eric's castle on the Disney Parks blog, looks amazing!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## cc-atl

2013 Dining Plan Brochure is available now.

Be Our Guest restuaurant is listed under quick service for luch and normal table service for dinner.  It is not considered a signature restaurant nor a character dining experience.

Gaston's Tavern is not listed.


----------



## Berlioz70

All in the Details: A Castle Fit for a…Mermaid in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park




cc-atl said:


> 2013 Dining Plan Brochure is available now.
> 
> Be Our Guest restuaurant is listed under quick service for luch and normal table service for dinner.  It is not considered a signature restaurant nor a character dining experience.
> 
> Gaston's Tavern is not listed.



Your link is of 2012, Here is 2013


----------



## Berlioz70

In other news - CMs can start posting internally for Transfer opportunities for the expansion on 7/15. According to News 13, Disney is also offering a sneak peak at 10:00 AM TODAY:

Disney hiring 800 for new Fantasyland


----------



## Berlioz70

Behind the scene video:

Disney’s Fantasyland magic coming together 

Images of new Costumes:

Magic Kingdom: New Fantasyland costumes


----------



## twinklebug

Love the waterfall testing! 



Berlioz70 said:


> Behind the scene video:
> 
> Disneys Fantasyland magic coming together


----------



## Honeystar120608

I am curious about the soft opening. Is there a general guideline to how these work? So, say in theory they officially open and take ADRs for Nov1st. Would the soft opening start Oct1st?
Also, a soft opening would just mean no ADRs, walk ups only correct?


----------



## chartle

Honeystar120608 said:


> I am curious about the soft opening. Is there a general guideline to how these work? So, say in theory they officially open and take ADRs for Nov1st. Would the soft opening start Oct1st?
> Also, a soft opening would just mean no ADRs, walk ups only correct?



Soft opening usually means no ADR's. 

Besides that there are not rules or guidelines such as if its scheduled to open on X it will soft open 14 days earlier. Some rides were in Soft Open for months.

Also there is a typo in your sig. It looks like you are already booked for FD Sept 2013.

201*3*-Sep 30-Oct 6 Free QS Dining! ASmo


----------



## Honeystar120608

Also, I was just taking a peak at the first page, the Ariel ride, and Gaston's tavern, is there a date that is more giving than the time frame given for the TS restaurant? I am more concerned over the CS and the ride...we can change our dates, but for when?


----------



## chartle

Honeystar120608 said:


> Also, I was just taking a peak at the first page, the Ariel ride, and Gaston's tavern, is there a date that is more giving than the time frame given for the TS restaurant? I am more concerned over the CS and the ride...we can change our dates, but for when?



It depends on which Magic Ball you look at.


----------



## Honeystar120608

chartle said:


> It depends on which Magic Ball you look at.



lol which is why it is so easy to personalize the response. Ok, my magic ball says Oct 1. 

Done and done. You are welcome.


----------



## kbarrett

Honeystar120608 said:


> lol which is why it is so easy to personalize the response. Ok, my magic ball says Oct 1.
> 
> Done and done. You are welcome.



Oh I like that, best one yet!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Anyone know what's going in that new circus tent they are building???


----------



## CentralFloridian99

prfctlyximprfct said:


> Anyone know what's going in that new circus tent they are building???



Pete's Silly Slideshow, Big Top Circus Gifts, and a QS Restaurant.


----------



## RJMC

prfctlyximprfct said:


> Anyone know what's going in that new circus tent they are building???



I was wondering same


----------



## DCTooTall

prfctlyximprfct said:


> Anyone know what's going in that new circus tent they are building???



Rumor that I've heard is that the new 3rd tent will be some sort of food option.


----------



## Disco

DCTooTall said:


> Rumor that I've heard is that the new 3rd tent will be some sort of food option.



It's not a tent, its a big awning that is open on one side. It is most likely for a stage but I suppose it could be a cover for a walk up counter.


----------



## katt789

Alright, so I've read through most of this thread, and I know one of the questions was asked before, but was just wondering if anyone had any updated info on it.

#1: With Ariel getting the new ride & castle, will she move to that area for a M & G? Does she get her grotto back? Or is she just staying at the veranda with Eric?

#2: Any updates on whether Tiana will be going to fairytale hall (and thus Naveen leaving the parks...)??


----------



## mom2rtk

katt789 said:


> Alright, so I've read through most of this thread, and I know one of the questions was asked before, but was just wondering if anyone had any updated info on it.
> 
> #1: With Ariel getting the new ride & castle, will she move to that area for a M & G? Does she get her grotto back? Or is she just staying at the veranda with Eric?
> 
> #2: Any updates on whether Tiana will be going to fairytale hall (and thus Naveen leaving the parks...)??



Word is that Ariel will be back on her rock by her new ride.

I keep hearing Tiana's name associated with Fairytale Hall. I bet if she makes the move, Naveen will be gone, but I have nothing to base that on.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

katt789 said:


> Alright, so I've read through most of this thread, and I know one of the questions was asked before, but was just wondering if anyone had any updated info on it.
> 
> #1: With Ariel getting the new ride & castle, will she move to that area for a M & G? Does she get her grotto back? Or is she just staying at the veranda with Eric?
> 
> #2: Any updates on whether Tiana will be going to fairytale hall (and thus Naveen leaving the parks...)??



1. Ariel and Belle (maybe Snow White too?) get their own M&Gs with their princes.

2. Tiana and Naveen go into FTH.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

CentralFloridian99 said:


> 1. Ariel and Belle (maybe Snow White too?) get their own M&Gs with their princes.
> 
> 2. Tiana and Naveen go into FTH.



Is this confirmed somewhere? I know the original plans called for all the princesses to have individual meet and greets, but I thought they did away with all of that when they added Fairytale Hall.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Pete's Silly Slideshow, Big Top Circus Gifts, and a QS Restaurant.




Thanks!! I wonder what the new QS will be!!


----------



## mike the canuck

Awesome thread. I'm following along


----------



## mom2rtk

GenevieveRaqs said:


> Is this confirmed somewhere? I know the original plans called for all the princesses to have individual meet and greets, but I thought they did away with all of that when they added Fairytale Hall.



I haven't heard any of this confirmed either. But what I do recall is that FTH was put in place to replace the interactive Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella meet & greets.


----------



## Berlioz70

katt789 said:


> Alright, so I've read through most of this thread, and I know one of the questions was asked before, but was just wondering if anyone had any updated info on it.
> 
> #1: With Ariel getting the new ride & castle, will she move to that area for a M & G? Does she get her grotto back? Or is she just staying at the veranda with Eric?
> 
> #2: Any updates on whether Tiana will be going to fairytale hall (and thus Naveen leaving the parks...)??



Check the first post - Ariel's Grotto is a confirmed part of the expansion (her M&G)



CentralFloridian99 said:


> 1. Ariel and Belle (maybe Snow White too?) get their own M&Gs with their princes.
> 
> 2. Tiana and Naveen go into FTH.



Belle and Ariel will be solo - no princes. Beast and Gaston may or may not pop up in the area, but not likely to be with Belle. I wouldn't count on Eric.

All signs point to Tiana going into FTH, no word on Naveen, but he will not likely be in FTH.


----------



## arbolita

Berlioz70 said:


> Check the first post - Ariel's Grotto is a confirmed part of the expansion (her M&G)
> 
> 
> 
> Belle and Ariel will be solo - no princes. Beast and Gaston may or may not pop up in the area, but not likely to be with Belle. I wouldn't count on Eric.
> 
> All signs point to Tiana going into FTH, no word on Naveen, but he will not likely be in FTH.



I think Gaston is fairly likely to be making appearances, at least for the first couple months after the area opens, as he was seen in Epcot in the general area that most face characters get "tested" out before they are moved to a permanent location.   (Flynn Rider was there as well a couple days ago, with Rapunzel).


----------



## dawnmichele

Where's the love for the princes? What's the thinking behind the boys being so absent in the parks and m&gs? Anyone know, or have a theory? Personally I like some of the princes better than their princesses (although I'd never mention that in front of any of them personally


----------



## Berlioz70

arbolita said:


> I think Gaston is fairly likely to be making appearances, at least for the first couple months after the area opens, as he was seen in Epcot in the general area that most face characters get "tested" out before they are moved to a permanent location.   (Flynn Rider was there as well a couple days ago, with Rapunzel).



Gaston, Flynn, Snow Prince & Phillip are all out prepping for the parties.



dawnmichele said:


> Where's the love for the princes? What's the thinking behind the boys being so absent in the parks and m&gs? Anyone know, or have a theory? Personally I like some of the princes better than their princesses (although I'd never mention that in front of any of them personally



Ironically, I refer to the Flynn example listed above. Flynn spent some solo time out at Epcot last week and he told me that no one knew who he was. He walked around without a line, sat down and chatted with a family, taught kids how to smolder and never had a line. The family he chatted with didn't even want his photo.

About 10-15 minutes later Rapunzel came out to join him and *BAM* HUGE LINE!!!!

I was surprised when he told me know one recognized him (especially considering the campaign to keep him in the park). But, many of us DISsers over estimate the average Disney Guest character knowledge.


----------



## arbolita

This was within the comments of today's FLE blog post on the Disney Parks Blog



> *Kim from FL on July 17th, 2012 at 10:10 am*
> 
> _Any word on when the remainder of Storybook Circus will open?_
> 
> *Jennifer Fickley-Baker on July 17th, 2012 at 10:18 am*(author of the blog post)
> 
> _The attractions? This month._


----------



## mom2rtk

dawnmichele said:


> Where's the love for the princes? What's the thinking behind the boys being so absent in the parks and m&gs? Anyone know, or have a theory? Personally I like some of the princes better than their princesses (although I'd never mention that in front of any of them personally



As Berlioz mentioned, nobody knows who they are...... until the princess shows up. And having BOTH out is double the budget.


----------



## Berlioz70

arbolita said:


> This was within the comments of today's FLE blog post on the Disney Parks Blog



They're already open - they opened in June.

The tents are not considered attractions - 1 is Merchandise, and 1 is Entertainment... the other is assumed to be Food & Beverage: those openings are still unknown but rumors point to fall.

Disney Parks Blog:

All in the Details: Painting Beast & Gaston Into the Picture at New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, July 17, 2012







No changes in the timeline:



> Many of you asked, in the comments section of last week’s post, about openings. Here’s the most updated info we have at this time:
> 
> * July 2012: Both sides of Dumbo the Flying Elephant, Dumbo’s big top tent queue, and the Casey Jr. Splash ‘N’ Soak Station kids’ water play area
> * Holidays 2012: Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid, Enchanted Tales with Belle, Be Our Guest Restaurant, Gaston’s Tavern, and Ariel’s Grotto
> * 2013: Princess Fairytale Hall (meet-and-greet area)
> * 2014: Seven Dwarfs Mine Train attraction


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I originally thought the princes would be with the princesses. As for Gaston's Tavern, PLEASE HURRY UP WITH THE FOOD AND DRINKS!!!


----------



## DISvirgin1

I see that the Princess Fairytale Hall is opening in 2013, but I am hoping it will be open by President's week in February when we go. Does anyone know if it will be open by then? 
When we were in Disney in 2011 they have just closed off a lot of the area to start the expansion and had said it would be completed by 2013, but now I'm seeing one attraction won't be open until 2014. That's fine, it just means we'll have to go back


----------



## mom2rtk

DISvirgin1 said:


> I see that the Princess Fairytale Hall is opening in 2013, but I am hoping it will be open by President's week in February when we go. Does anyone know if it will be open by then?
> When we were in Disney in 2011 they have just closed off a lot of the area to start the expansion and had said it would be completed by 2013, but now I'm seeing one attraction won't be open until 2014. That's fine, it just means we'll have to go back



If you check the first post in this thread, you'll see Fairytale Hall is expected in "late" 2013. So probably no chance of February.

The things that are opening late 2013 and into 2014 were part of some later changes to the initial overall plans for the area. Initially the mine area was supposed to be enhanced interactive meet and greets for Cinderella and Aurora. Those were scrapped in favor of closing the old Snow White ride, downscaling their meet and greets and moving them there, then taking the meet and greet area for the Mine Coaster.


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney is certainly keeping a tight lip about the tents:

Just a few Disney Fantasyland tidbits to tide you over



> •On tents seen in the Fantasyland renderings: Those are "new experiences that are coming at a later date."


----------



## Disco

DISvirgin1 said:


> I see that the Princess Fairytale Hall is opening in 2013, but I am hoping it will be open by President's week in February when we go. Does anyone know if it will be open by then?
> When we were in Disney in 2011 they have just closed off a lot of the area to start the expansion and had said it would be completed by 2013, but now I'm seeing one attraction won't be open until 2014. That's fine, it just means we'll have to go back



Yeah,
They just closed down the SW ride not too long ago.  I don't think there is any chance of a Feb opening.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disco said:


> Yeah,
> They just closed down the SW ride not too long ago.  I don't think there is any chance of a Feb opening.



IMHO,   ESPECIALLY since SW was an opening day attraction,  and this will be the first time the show building/space has received any sort of extensive remodel/refurb in 40 years.       I wouldn't be surprised if as part of the transformation work into the new M&G space if there was included a need to bring elements of the building up to current codes requirements,   or even possibly some environmental concerns such as potential asbestos use in the original construction that would need to be addressed.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

DCTooTall said:


> IMHO,   ESPECIALLY since SW was an opening day attraction,  and this will be the first time the show building/space has received any sort of extensive remodel/refurb in 40 years.       I wouldn't be surprised if as part of the transformation work into the new M&G space if there was included a need to bring elements of the building up to current codes requirements,   or even possibly some environmental concerns such as potential asbestos use in the original construction that would need to be addressed.



Agreed. This will be a big renovation like Minion Mayhem at USF.


----------



## DCTooTall

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Agreed. This will be a big renovation like Minion Mayhem at USF.



Minion Mayhem I don't believe required as much Site work not related to the actual attraction change.   The Show Building itself was only 20yrs old,   and it received a pretty big makeover about 10years ago when Jetsons was replaced by Jimmy Neutron.

SW on the other hand was opened in 71 (Totally different era when you think about building codes and materials),   and other than a 'minor' refurb into the "Scary Adventures" version, which was just a small change to some set pieces,   Has been operated pretty much as is since that time.


----------



## tupperware509

thanks great info


----------



## CentralFloridian99

DCTooTall said:


> Minion Mayhem I don't believe required as much Site work not related to the actual attraction change.   The Show Building itself was only 20yrs old,   and it received a pretty big makeover about 10years ago when Jetsons was replaced by Jimmy Neutron.
> 
> SW on the other hand was opened in 71 (Totally different era when you think about building codes and materials),   and other than a 'minor' refurb into the "Scary Adventures" version, which was just a small change to some set pieces,   Has been operated pretty much as is since that time.



As far as I'm concerned Minion Mayhem got an extra room.


----------



## Berlioz70

The Castle Wall is coming along nicely - the quicker it's done, the quicker we'll get access to the back!

PHOTOS - Latest Fantasyland construction site update, July 20, 2012


----------



## DCTooTall

CentralFloridian99 said:


> As far as I'm concerned Minion Mayhem got an extra room.



Throwing up an extra room inside a structure like the Sound Stage buildings at Universal isn't that complicated or time consuming (in construction terms.).   Throw up some wall studs and put some sheetrock on it.  either way,   it was obvious the update wasn't just a "throw a new film in the building" type update.


The point I was getting at is that with Snow White into Fantasyland Hall is that because the interior of the building has remained virtually untouched since the early 1970's,    There is going to be a lot more involved than simply gutting the existing ride layout and putting in some rooms for the princesses to meet within.


----------



## Disco

Man I really hope they update all the exterior facades on all the rides with the castle wall and Fantasy Faire projects.  They could use the TLC.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disco said:


> Man I really hope they update all the exterior facades on all the rides with the castle wall and Fantasy Faire projects.  They could use the TLC.



From my understanding the Medieval Faire theme of the "classic Fantasyland" is supposed to remain the same inside the castle walls,   with the "forest" getting the new theming.  Since Pooh is located outside the walls,  that was why it's facade received such a major update.


----------



## nessz79

Does anyone know if the new Little Mermaid ride will have FP available?  I wasn't sure if this has been discussed, but I couldn't find it anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

DCTooTall said:


> IMHO,   ESPECIALLY since SW was an opening day attraction,  and this will be the first time the show building/space has received any sort of extensive remodel/refurb in 40 years.       I wouldn't be surprised if as part of the transformation work into the new M&G space if there was included a need to bring elements of the building up to current codes requirements,   or even possibly some environmental concerns such as potential asbestos use in the original construction that would need to be addressed.


And Lord only knows what other knick-knacks and lost "treasures" they'll unveil.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

nessz79 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Little Mermaid ride will have FP available?  I wasn't sure if this has been discussed, but I couldn't find it anywhere.  Thanks!


It's looking like most rides will have FP, even ones that haven't had them in the past thanks to the impending RFID technology.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> It's looking like most rides will have FP, even ones that haven't had them in the past thanks to the impending RFID technology.


I may have missed it in my DIS-absence, BUT...

Have we been speculating about which girls will be in the Royal Hall and what Disney will do with the princess side of the meet and greet at Town Hall?


----------



## hollygolitely93

I was wondering about little mermaid FP, too?

Outside of Dumbo, Barnstormer, and Ariel's ride what all will there be to do in the new Fantasy land areas (this christmas). I am wondering how much time to budget for it???

Like is Belle's cottage an actual meet and greet?  Will Arial have one too by Eric's castle?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

hollygolitely93 said:


> I was wondering about little mermaid FP, too?
> 
> Outside of Dumbo, Barnstormer, and Ariel's ride what all will there be to do in the new Fantasy land areas (this christmas). I am wondering how much time to budget for it???
> 
> Like is Belle's cottage an actual meet and greet?  Will Arial have one too by Eric's castle?



Yes, Maurice's Cottage will be Belle's meet and greet.

Yes.


----------



## Berlioz70

Get EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Get EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

OMG!!!  I saw this and squealed a bit!!  It's on the map!!  I'm so excited!  We're going to miss the majority of it this year but just confirmed that my whole family is going to WDW next year for a long overdue family trip and most of Fantasyland will be open then!!   I'm so excited!!  Thanks Berlioz70, you just made my night so much better!!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Berlioz70 said:


> Get EXCITED!!!!!


Sweet!!!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Get EXCITED!!!!!



OMG OMG OMG HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP   I'm still adoring the image


----------



## rosedolph

Any hopes of the Be our Guest restaurant being open in early Oct? That's kind of close to the holidays. 

If they're taking reservations in late Aug, I wonder when we'll know about an opening date?


----------



## Lillian Gracey

It has been months since I've posted in this thread, but I am so excited to see the new Fantasyland on the map and not just the word, "FANTASYLAND". I hope we will know the opening date for BoG. I won't be going 'til January, but I want to know! Can't wait to make an ADR for BoG!


----------



## kswm30b

This link has the costumes for New Fantasyland
http://************.com/archives/9669


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> Belle and Ariel will be solo - no princes. Beast and Gaston may or may not pop up in the area, but not likely to be with Belle.
> 
> I wouldn't count on Eric.
> 
> All signs point to Tiana going into FTH, no word on Naveen, but he will not likely be in FTH.



I disagree. I think Tiana & Naveen will be staying at their Liberty Square location. If Tiana does move there, I think Naveen will join her anyway.

Personally, I think that the princes will become regulars in the new Fantasyland and the princesses will be accompanied by their respective princes and sidekicks in the Fairytale Hall as well.

Besides, with the over 1,500 new job positions being created for the new Fantasyland, I can easily see the rumors coming true of them bringing out more secondary characters (Gaston, etc.) for sets on a recurring basis in addition to the more popular ones.


P.S.: Lines or lack thereof do not indicate a character's popularity.


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> I think we talked it earlier in this thread - sounds like the theme is set to Tangled, but NO meet and greet is currently in the works.



I disagree. I think there is.


----------



## disneyphilip

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I may have missed it in my DIS-absence, BUT...
> 
> Have we been speculating about which girls will be in the Royal Hall and what Disney will do with the princess side of the meet and greet at Town Square Theater?



I heard that once the princesses finish departing from the Town Square Theater and moving into their new Fantasyland homes, their room at TST will become the new home for the VIP characters (Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale). It would make sense to do so since TST is the new permanent home for Mickey & Minnie at MK. It would provide MK with a one-stop shop for meeting the "core 8" (Epcot has Character Spot, DHS has the Sorcerers Hat, DAK has Camp Minnie-Mickey--TST would fill that void for MK).

The plans to put those VIP characters, dressed in circus-themed outfits, in Pete's Silly Sideshow (Donald as "The Great Donaldo", etc.), which were mentioned by Scott Mallwitz as the 2011 D23 Expo, have been scrapped (after all, plans always change--look what happened with the originally-announced Cinderella and Aurora meet-and-greets and Pixie Hollow).

The Silly Sideshow, in keeping with the meaning of the word "sideshow", will instead live up to its name by having secondary/"unusual" characters from the classic cartoons (such as Pete, Clarabelle, Horace, the 3 Little Pigs, Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, etc.) and some of the villains. As with other similarly-structured meet-and-greeets, one queue line would be for the obscure toons, the other would be for the villains.


----------



## mkleinbe

kswm30b said:


> This link has the costumes for New Fantasyland
> http://************.com/archives/9669



The costumes always seem to have so much more appeal in the drawings than on the "real" bodies.  

There are some really nice ones there.  Can't wait to see them all next April!


----------



## KSBelle77

Who is ready for the fantasyland update on disney's blog??


----------



## Berlioz70

KSBelle77 said:


> Who is ready for the fantasyland update on disney's blog??



Perfect timing!!

New blog was posted this morning:
All in the Details: Finding the Enchanted Rose at Be Our Guest Restaurant at Magic Kingdom Park, July 24, 2012


----------



## DRDISNEYMD

Berlioz70 said:


> Perfect timing!!
> 
> New blog was posted this morning:
> All in the Details: Finding the Enchanted Rose at Be Our Guest Restaurant at Magic Kingdom Park, July 24, 2012


*~OMG. This is so beautiful!!!  Thanks for the update and this fabulous thread!!! *


----------



## Berlioz70

WDWMagic also posted some news about the interior of the merch tent:

New Fantasyland's 'Big Top Souvenirs' to feature on-stage kitchen, July 24, 2012


----------



## mom2rtk

They sure like to tease us with tiny details, don't they!


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> They sure like to tease us with tiny details, don't they!



and its working isn't it.


----------



## mom2rtk

chartle said:


> and its working isn't it.



Yep! And I'm all good with it. I love the anticipation of some new enchanting things to see!


----------



## potc

I'm trying to plan out how much time we are going to spend at MK this trip. Do you guys have any guesses on how much time you think should be spent in the new Fantasyland area? Or the best time of day to visit?

We are visiting on Sun 11/11 & Wed 11/14.


----------



## KSBelle77

potc said:
			
		

> I'm trying to plan out how much time we are going to spend at MK this trip. Do you guys have any guesses on how much time you think should be spent in the new Fantasyland area? Or the best time of day to visit?
> 
> We are visiting on Sun 11/11 & Wed 11/14.



We are doing the 11th cause they have EMHs until midnight.


----------



## cmaee

I moved my trip dates from Oct. 20-27 to Dec. 9-16 so we would have a better chance of seeing the new Fantasyland.  I guess I didn't think about a soft opening of the area before the holidays.  Would the Oct. dates still be cutting it close to see the new Fantasyland?  I would rather go in Oct, but really don't want to miss it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cmaee said:


> I moved my trip dates from Oct. 20-27 to Dec. 9-16 so we would have a better chance of seeing the new Fantasyland.  I guess I didn't think about a soft opening of the area before the holidays.  Would the Oct. dates still be cutting it close to see the new Fantasyland?  I would rather go in Oct, but really don't want to miss it.



By "new Fantasyland" I assume you mean the BOG Restaurant and Little Mermaid ride (and associated buildings) as Dumbo is already open and mine train isn't until next year

As far as those attractions the timeframe being mentioned is "Holidays 2012" which I understand Disney considers starting at Thanksgiving.  So I think October is probably too early for even soft openings.  I mean, you never know, but I think odds are you are much better off waiting until December if this is really important to you


----------



## CentralFloridian99

The blog promised us a look at Gaston's Tavern and it's specialty drinks. So, uh, when will it be announced? Im eager to learn more


----------



## Arynrm1

I'm going Nov 3-10 and I hope something is open for me!!! I really want Be our guest and Gastons.  

I think I have an ok chance of getting something


Thanks for all the updates! I got really excited over "specialty drinks" Until I remembered, no alcohol in Magic Kingdom.


----------



## rachel09985

CentralFloridian99 said:


> The blog promised us a look at Gaston's Tavern and it's specialty drinks. So, uh, when will it be announced? Im eager to learn more



I am really really hoping it is similar to butterbeer. That stuff is so good.


----------



## mesaboy2

potc said:


> I'm trying to plan out how much time we are going to spend at MK this trip. Do you guys have any guesses on how much time you think should be spent in the *new Fantasyland area*? Or the best time of day to visit?
> 
> We are visiting on Sun 11/11 & Wed 11/14.



Which one, the already-open Storybook Circus or the Belle/Ariel area?  If you're asking about Belle/Ariel, there's no guarantee it'll be open by your dates and even if so you can't plan for what you don't know.  If it were to open by your dates, standard advice is probably best--go very early in the day or very late.


----------



## arbolita

> Originally Posted by potc
> I'm trying to plan out how much time we are going to spend at MK this trip. Do you guys have any guesses on how much time you think should be spent in the new Fantasyland area? Or the best time of day to visit?
> 
> We are visiting on Sun 11/11 & Wed 11/14.






mesaboy2 said:


> Which one, the already-open Storybook Circus or the Belle/Ariel area?  If you're asking about Belle/Ariel, there's no guarantee it'll be open by your dates and even if so you can't plan for what you don't know.  If it were to open by your dates, standard advice is probably best--go very early in the day or very late.




I agree with the above - I think you probably have a good chance of being there while they do a soft opening, but if that's the case it will probably only be open for a few hours at a time when fewer people are in the parks, so definitely try to arrive early those days, or stay a little late.


----------



## KSBelle77

Ok I might be going on a little pixie dust here but bear with me. I know we at all waiting for fantasyland to open so I started to dig. On Disney website they list the holiday events. Mickey's very merry Christmas party, holidays around the world-candlelight processional, Osborne light and mickey's jingle jungle parade. With the exception of holidays around the world, all the events start Nov. 9th. Does this change anyone's speculation on when new fantasyland will open?


----------



## Berlioz70

My guess has been soft openings at end of Oct/early Nov, with officially opening mid/late Nov.... that's in line with your dates above.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I was just watching the new video on WDW Holiday merchandise, and they said they won't unveil Fantasyland until 2013. Is he talking about Christmas decorations or in general?


----------



## Berlioz70

Can you share the video - sounds like he's confused!

EDIT: saw the video - I think he means that the expansion will not be dressed up for the holidays this year, but will get holiday deco next year.


----------



## chartle

KSBelle77 said:


> Ok I might be going on a little pixie dust here but bear with me. I know we at all waiting for fantasyland to open so I started to dig. On Disney website they list the holiday events. Mickey's very merry Christmas party, holidays around the world-candlelight processional, Osborne light and mickey's jingle jungle parade. With the exception of holidays around the world, all the events start Nov. 9th. Does this change anyone's speculation on when new fantasyland will open?



Not really just that it will probably be sometime after Nov 9.


----------



## goofy78

We are going November 2013. Anyone know what the chances of the mine train being open? Is it definitely 2014?


----------



## chartle

goofy78 said:


> We are going November 2013. Anyone know what the chances of the mine train being open? Is it definitely 2014?



I don't its definitely anything and you are talking 15 months from now.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Can you share the video - sounds like he's confused!
> 
> EDIT: saw the video - I think he means that the expansion will not be dressed up for the holidays this year, but will get holiday deco next year.



Phew!


----------



## goofy78

chartle said:


> I don't its definitely anything and you are talking 15 months from now.



I realize that but there are updates on the time frame for attractions opening all the time. I was just curious if there was any updates on the mine train coaster being ahead of schedule?


----------



## mesaboy2

goofy78 said:


> I realize that but there are updates on the time frame for attractions opening all the time. I was just curious if there was any updates on the mine train coaster being ahead of schedule?



Yes, but those are usually for dates a few months out at most.  I think *chartle*'s point was it's way too early for even an update to the schedule--there's too much yet to happen with construction for Disney to be confident enough in a schedule change.


----------



## disneyphilip

mom2rtk said:


> As Berlioz mentioned, nobody knows who they are...... until the princess shows up.



That's not true. Berlioz is quite informative, but she does tend to come across as a bit of a know-it-all at times.



> And having BOTH out is double the budget.



The character budgets WILL be increasing with the opening of the new Fantasyland, since all sorts of brand-new characters are coming. And with over 1,500 new jobs being created for the expansion, including positions in Entertainment, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## hollygolitely93

How long do you think one should plan to do new fantasyland (Ariel and belle area) and also storybook circus.  We are going week one December and will hit in morning...but wondering if I could do all of new fantasyland, Tomorrowland and a parade from 9-5...


----------



## CentralFloridian99

hollygolitely93 said:


> How long do you think one should plan to do new fantasyland (Ariel and belle area) and also storybook circus.  We are going week one December and will hit in morning...but wondering if I could do all of new fantasyland, Tomorrowland and a parade from 9-5...



TLM will have to be your first stop as it'll be new, followed by the Belle M&G (maybe even get a drink at Gaston's), then proceed to Storybook Circus. This should take less then 2 hours.


----------



## Venomhatch

hollygolitely93 said:


> How long do you think one should plan to do new fantasyland (Ariel and belle area) and also storybook circus.  We are going week one December and will hit in morning...but wondering if I could do all of new fantasyland, Tomorrowland and a parade from 9-5...



Were you worried how long you'd be in that area to plan around it? It could take between 1-3 hrs I estimate maybe a bit longer until the new area excitement tapers off. With the mine train still to come late 2014 it probably will be quite a busy, lose track of your time, area. So watch your watch carefully if you have reservations or need to be somewhere.


----------



## Berlioz70

Some beutiful new images:

Extra Magic Hours and Country Bear Jamboree Cutbacks at Disney World, July 26, 2012


----------



## baivasps

Berlioz70 said:


> Some beutiful new images:
> 
> Extra Magic Hours and Country Bear Jamboree Cutbacks at Disney World, July 26, 2012



This article mentioned the bathroom/Tangled construction area.  I heard a rumor of a Tangled area but I wasn't sure what became of that.  What is this area supposed to be exactly?


----------



## disneyphilip

baivasps said:


> This article mentioned the bathroom/Tangled construction area.  I heard a rumor of a Tangled area but I wasn't sure what became of that.  What is this area supposed to be exactly?



A new set of restrooms (which would allow them to close the existing ones next to Peter Pan's Flight to make way for a new interactive queue), plus a new alternative walkway that will end between the Haunted Mansion and the Yankee Trader shop.

That area is also supposed to include a new permanent meet-and-greet area for Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.


----------



## Venomhatch

disneyphilip said:


> A new set of restrooms (which would allow them to close the existing ones next to Peter Pan's Flight to make way for a new interactive queue), plus a new alternative walkway that will end between the Haunted Mansion and the Yankee Trader shop.
> 
> That area is also supposed to include a new permanent meet-and-greet area for Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.



Yeah i hear about these bathrooms, And maybe a meet and greet here as well?


----------



## DCTooTall

disneyphilip said:


> A new set of restrooms (which would allow them to close the existing ones next to Peter Pan's Flight to make way for a new interactive queue), plus a new alternative walkway that will end between the Haunted Mansion and the Yankee Trader shop.
> 
> That area is also supposed to include a new permanent meet-and-greet area for Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.



I think from what I've read,  the Meet and Greet area is still up for debate.   It's pretty much agreed by most watchers that the Tower will be there up on the hill,     But it's not yet agreed on if there will be a meet located there near the bathrooms [Crowd flow, and queue area blocking off part of the walkway designed to ease congestion],   or if Rapunzel (and Flynn?) will be joining the other princesses at the Fairy Tale Banquet Hall.


----------



## Venomhatch

DCTooTall said:


> I think from what I've read,  the Meet and Greet area is still up for debate.   It's pretty much agreed by most watchers that the Tower will be there up on the hill,     But it's not yet agreed on if there will be a meet located there near the bathrooms [Crowd flow, and queue area blocking off part of the walkway designed to ease congestion],   or if Rapunzel (and Flynn?) will be joining the other princesses at the Fairy Tale Banquet Hall.



ohh ok thanks for posting that.


----------



## KSBelle77

All of these posts are making me so excited to go!! I wish it were November!!


----------



## Venomhatch

KSBelle77 said:


> All of these posts are making me so excited to go!! I wish it were November!!



2013/2014 will be the better times to go. More will be open.


----------



## Alli76

Berlioz70 said:


> Some beutiful new images:
> 
> Extra Magic Hours and Country Bear Jamboree Cutbacks at Disney World, July 26, 2012



Thanks for posting.  Love to see all the progress.  I know that Mine train will more than likely not be opened for my May 2013 trip - but I am hoping they get a little further to making it look a little pretty.  It is weird to me that this attraction was left to be done last..  maybe because of timing the move of the original dumbo etc - but it takes up such a large space right in the middle of everything.  Kind of like a big eyesore to welcome you to the new fantasyland


----------



## DCTooTall

Alli76 said:


> Thanks for posting.  Love to see all the progress.  I know that Mine train will more than likely not be opened for my May 2013 trip - but I am hoping they get a little further to making it look a little pretty.  It is weird to me that this attraction was left to be done last..  maybe because of timing the move of the original dumbo etc - but it takes up such a large space right in the middle of everything.  Kind of like a big eyesore to welcome you to the new fantasyland



One reason it was done last is because it was a last-minute replacement for the original plan.    Originally where the mine Train is going was supposed to be just a couple nicely themed M&G locations for a couple of the princesses.


----------



## KSBelle77

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> 2013/2014 will be the better times to go. More will be open.



We will be back then but we are running in November and January! Hopping to go goofy next year(2014 marathon)


----------



## amandaw

I know there aren't any firm opening dates for the mine train.  But, do we know what part of the 2014 year they are projecting it to open?  I'm thinking of doing our 2014 trip in May to also experience Star Wars weekend & wondering if it should be open for that month.


----------



## KSBelle77

amandaw said:
			
		

> I know there aren't any firm opening dates for the mine train.  But, do we know what part of the 2014 year they are projecting it to open?  I'm thinking of doing our 2014 trip in May to also experience Star Wars weekend & wondering if it should be open for that month.



I am not 100% but I thought I read somewhere early 2014. I could be wrong


----------



## Disco

It will be early 2014.  It should be late 2013 though but they are playing it safe I bet.  Two and a half years is an obscene amount of time to build a single ride. I think that was the amount of time they spent on the entire Cars Land.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

I keep reading that more of the expansion will open in time for the holidays-- which holidays--thanksgiving or Christmas?
And does anyone have any idea what kind of menu Gastons Tavern will have?


----------



## mesaboy2

disneymomoftwins said:


> I keep reading that more of the expansion will open in time for the holidays-- *which holidays--thanksgiving or Christmas?*
> And does anyone have any idea what kind of menu Gastons Tavern will have?



Your guess is as good as anyone else's.  Disney is being deliberately vague.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disco said:


> It will be early 2014.  It should be late 2013 though but they are playing it safe I bet.  Two and a half years is an obscene amount of time to build a single ride. I think that was the amount of time they spent on the entire Cars Land.



 They didn't start actual work on the ride until earlier this year,   so I'd say it's still under 2yrs.  (remember,  it was a late addition to the FLE plans).

Beyond that,  i'd still give them some extra leeway with the ride construction.  Since it'd be in a landlocked location surrounded by disney guests once they open BoE and LM,   I can easily see that causing some delays with construction since it would limit their ability to move supplies and debris into and out of the construction area, as well as some bigger work that might require cranes or other heavy equipment.

Honestly,  I'd be willing to place money on the bet that the site access and guest safety concerns are why we are not only seeing  vertical construction so fast (all the steel work... and maybe even track laying),   but that it's one of the primary reasons why BoE and LM aren't opening earlier.  (not a ton earlier mind you,  but as soon as they open those areas to the public,  they lose a lot of freedom with the work on he mine train.  a delay of a month on the attraction openings could translate to 3months of delays in construction due to being limited to overnight hours if the attractions were open that month.)


----------



## mesaboy2

DCTooTall said:


> They didn't start actual work on the ride until earlier this year,   so I'd say it's still under 2yrs.  (remember,  it was a late addition to the FLE plans).
> 
> Beyond that,  i'd still give them some extra leeway with the ride construction.  Since it'd be in a landlocked location surrounded by disney guests once they open BoE and LM,   I can easily see that causing some delays with construction since it would limit their ability to move supplies and debris into and out of the construction area, as well as some bigger work that might require cranes or other heavy equipment.
> 
> Honestly,  I'd be willing to place money on the bet that the site access and guest safety concerns are why we are not only seeing  vertical construction so fast (all the steel work... and maybe even track laying),   but that it's one of the primary reasons why BoE and LM aren't opening earlier.  (not a ton earlier mind you,  but as soon as they open those areas to the public,  they lose a lot of freedom with the work on he mine train.  a delay of a month on the attraction openings could translate to 3months of delays in construction due to being limited to overnight hours if the attractions were open that month.)



Yep.  

I'm not straying from "early 2014" until it gets a lot closer or Disney itself modifies that projection.


----------



## ghtx

disneymomoftwins said:


> I keep reading that more of the expansion will open in time for the holidays-- *which holidays--thanksgiving or Christmas*?
> And does anyone have any idea what kind of menu Gastons Tavern will have?



I'm still hoping for Arbor Day.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneyphilip said:


> That's not true. Berlioz is quite informative, but she does tend to come across as a bit of a know-it-all at times.



I'm sorry you see it that way. Her posts have always seemed very informative and helpful. And I love that she's willing to spend so much time answering everyone's endless questions here.



disneyphilip said:


> The character budgets WILL be increasing with the opening of the new Fantasyland, since all sorts of brand-new characters are coming. And with over 1,500 new jobs being created for the expansion, including positions in Entertainment, it makes perfect sense.



I certainly hope you're right, as I would love to see more characters, not less. But honestly, my own guesses (and that's all they are) are based on what I've seen out of Disney in recent times. 

Care to share any inside information about all these new characters coming? I would hope to see some BATB characters, and would expect Ariel to return to her rock. But even that will possibly come with the demise of poor Eric again. Are there other big surprises in store? I sure hope so!


----------



## KSBelle77

ghtx said:
			
		

> I'm still hoping for Arbor Day.



Check out "the unofficial waiting for be our guest ADRs" you'll like the last few posts I think.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you see it that way. Her posts have always seemed very informative and helpful. And I love that she's willing to spend so much time answering everyone's endless questions here.
> 
> I certainly hope you're right, as I would love to see more characters, not less. But honestly, my own guesses (and that's all they are) are based on what I've seen out of Disney in recent times.
> 
> Care to share any inside information about all these new characters coming? I would hope to see some BATB characters, and would expect Ariel to return to her rock. But even that will possibly come with the demise of poor Eric again. Are there other big surprises in store? I sure hope so!



Another appreciator of Berlioz's info here.


----------



## disneydiva16

mesaboy2 said:


> Another appreciator of Berlioz's info here.



Me too!!!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

disneymomoftwins said:


> And does anyone have any idea what kind of menu Gastons Tavern will have?



Nope they're keeping it under wraps, but they did promise us an article about it...


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sorry you see it that way. Her posts have always seemed very informative and helpful. And I love that she's willing to spend so much time answering everyone's endless questions here.





mesaboy2 said:


> Another appreciator of Berlioz's info here.





disneydiva16 said:


> Me too!!!!



Thank you!! 

I do tend to write very "matter of fact;" I blame it on my Media degree, no room for fluff in news copy.


----------



## ben1993

So how do we think the Mine Train site is going to impact on the rest of NFL in terms of guest experience when BATB and TLM open? Will there be a blindingly obvious construction site in the middle of New Fantasyland for a year or so?


----------



## mesaboy2

ben1993 said:
			
		

> So how do we think the Mine Train site is going to impact on the rest of NFL in terms of guest experience when BATB and TLM open? Will there be a blindingly obvious construction site in the middle of New Fantasyland for a year or so?



I expect so, unless they invest in some very high walls.  But then, you'd still have the walls.


----------



## Berlioz70

Another photo report from earlier this week:

Tom Corless’ 7/25-26/12 WDW Photo Report, July 27, 2012


----------



## jkpmac

mesaboy2 said:


> Another appreciator of Berlioz's info here.



Me too


----------



## amandaw

KSBelle77 said:


> I am not 100% but I thought I read somewhere early 2014. I could be wrong





Disco said:


> It will be early 2014.  It should be late 2013 though but they are playing it safe I bet.  Two and a half years is an obscene amount of time to build a single ride. I think that was the amount of time they spent on the entire Cars Land.



Thank y'all for the replies!  It sounds like we should be able to experience the Mine train if we do go in mid to late May 2014.  Of course, I'll continue to keep an eye on this thread.

Thank you for putting all the info here!


----------



## DanBoris

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Nope they're keeping it under wraps, but they did promise us an article about it...



There was an article for Be Our Guest, but haven't seen one for the tavern yet.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/06/chef-of-be-our-guest-restaurant-in-new-fantasyland-shares-his-favorites-from-the-menu/


----------



## *sarah*

Okay I've glanced around on this thread, but its huge!! So I can't seem to find an answer for my question....I will have the chance to visit WDW for one day next month. Wish it could be longer, but hey I'm happy with that cause its a super last minute trip to Florida for other reasons. Anyways, I am trying to figure out which park we want to go to, cause I am not paying for a one day park hopper......is there any part of the new Fantasyland that is alredy open??? I guess that answer will help me to decide between Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.


----------



## mesaboy2

*sarah* said:
			
		

> Okay I've glanced around on this thread, but its huge!! So I can't seem to find an answer for my question....I will have the chance to visit WDW for one day next month. Wish it could be longer, but hey I'm happy with that cause its a super last minute trip to Florida for other reasons. Anyways, I am trying to figure out which park we want to go to, cause I am not paying for a one day park hopper......is there any part of the new Fantasyland that is alredy open??? I guess that answer will help me to decide between Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.



Post #1 in this thread is kept up to date and sums up everything for you.

To answer your question, Storybook Circus is open, but nothing else in FLE is expected to be until the holidays.


----------



## DCTooTall

ben1993 said:


> So how do we think the Mine Train site is going to impact on the rest of NFL in terms of guest experience when BATB and TLM open? Will there be a blindingly obvious construction site in the middle of New Fantasyland for a year or so?



I wouldn't say it would be blindingly obvious for a year....  but at least for a few months.

  If you look at BOG and LM,   the basic structures were completed quite awhile ago.  Since then most of the work was then interior work that didn't change the outer structure a whole lot,   with recent work then turning towards outside theming (trees, waterways, pathways),  and then some finishing touches on the exterior such as finishing rockwork, final paintings,  and smaller design elements.

Based off what we saw with those 2 construction projects, and what we are seeing with the Mine train construction so far (combined with the logistics of the small landlocked construction area once the rest opens to the public)...  i'd personally expect that most of the major structural work,   including possibly the ride track,   to be done by the time they open the FLE "around the holidays".   At that point,   they'll start working on the exterior 'wrap' of the show building/mountainside,  and then the building interior including electrical, plumbing, AC,  ride systems, show scenes, etc for most of the next year.

Once we get closer to the final opening,   the external work will likely resume with additional details on the building exterior such as trees, rockwork, painting, and possibly forced perspective work.


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney Parks Blog:

All in the Details: Creating a Cozy Cottage for Maurice & Belle in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, July 31, 2012


----------



## Berlioz70

New Disney Insider Article:

New Thrills, New Fun, New Fantasyland


----------



## katytrott

disneyphilip said:


> That's not true. Berlioz is quite informative, but she does tend to come across as a bit of a know-it-all at times.



I've just read the whole of this thread, 2/3 pages a day, and it has been my treat to look forward to each day. I'm just disapointed I've now caught up! But I'm surprised at this comment as it seems, along with others, Berlioz is the main contributor to this thread and kindly puts the work into it eg keeping the front page up to date. Thanks Berlioz!

When I first read this I wondered if there was meant to be a  in place or something to show it was a tease, but it was forgotten. I'll choose to believe that!

Quite honestly when I first read what was going to be in the NFL I was a bit disapointed as it was mostly princess themed (mum of 2 boys who are quite anti princess - tinkerbell is called stinkerbell in our house!), particularly as there seemed to be a lot of meet and greet - again something our boys are not into (even with superheros). However, this thread has really got me into it. It feels like we are going to visit a whole new park when we go back in 2013!


----------



## Corrine 1973

I just came across this on my FB page and had to share it with all of you.  I know you all would be as excited as I am.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...our-guest-restaurant-opening-dates-to-follow/


----------



## mesaboy2

Corrine 1973 said:


> I just came across this on my FB page and had to share it with all of you.  I know you all would be as excited as I am.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...our-guest-restaurant-opening-dates-to-follow/



Of course, just when I was about to let the ol' AP lapse for a little while.  Now I have to reconsider.  I am so easy.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Berlioz70

Whoa - big news... I've quoted key elements:



> ...the passholder web site now reveals a limited-attendance preview will take place in November.
> 
> Though specifics of this special preview have not yet been revealed, it does establish a firmer timeline as to when sections of New Fantasyland will be opening. Disney Cast Member previews are also scheduled for late November.



In other (but related) news:

The internal transfer posting closes today. I originally posted it closed on Sunday, but I misread the date, it closes end of day TODAY!

NEVERMIND: it did close Sunday. The internal Disney website lists 2 different dates, but all of the roles have already been pulled from the job posting link.


----------



## Disco

DCTooTall said:


> They didn't start actual work on the ride until earlier this year,   so I'd say it's still under 2yrs.  (remember,  it was a late addition to the FLE plans).
> 
> Beyond that,  i'd still give them some extra leeway with the ride construction.  Since it'd be in a landlocked location surrounded by disney guests once they open BoE and LM,   I can easily see that causing some delays with construction since it would limit their ability to move supplies and debris into and out of the construction area, as well as some bigger work that might require cranes or other heavy equipment.
> 
> Honestly,  I'd be willing to place money on the bet that the site access and guest safety concerns are why we are not only seeing  vertical construction so fast (all the steel work... and maybe even track laying),   but that it's one of the primary reasons why BoE and LM aren't opening earlier.  (not a ton earlier mind you,  but as soon as they open those areas to the public,  they lose a lot of freedom with the work on he mine train.  a delay of a month on the attraction openings could translate to 3months of delays in construction due to being limited to overnight hours if the attractions were open that month.)



Work started probably around Sept-Oct 2011 (I thought I remember it starting around June-July 2011 but I think it was a subscribed picture or press release as I don't have a satellite shot). GE pictures show foundation well underway at the very first of 2012.
While it is land locked once the enchanted forest opens it looks like all the dangerous stuff will be in place as you mentioned. I don't see that being a huge factor in delaying the project. Keep in mind they have the "Chunnel" as well.
Sorry, why did you say LM and BoG are taking so long? They are completely segregated from the rest of the park?


----------



## glitzybabes

I'm not sure if anyone as said this yet but...
Will the new Fantasyland open in NOVEMBER??? I think so. I just saw on wdwmagic that passholders will have a preview in november. 
http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...oming-for-the-new-Fantasyland-in-November.htm


----------



## DCTooTall

Disco said:


> Work started probably around Sept-Oct 2011 (I thought I remember it starting around June-July 2011 but I think it was a subscribed picture or press release as I don't have a satellite shot). GE pictures show foundation well underway at the very first of 2012.
> While it is land locked once the enchanted forest opens it looks like all the dangerous stuff will be in place as you mentioned. I don't see that being a huge factor in delaying the project. Keep in mind they have the "Chunnel" as well.
> Sorry, why did you say LM and BoG are taking so long? They are completely segregated from the rest of the park?



The Utilidors were not extended into the new areas. Remember that where the Mine Train is located,  used to be the Lagoon for 20k.   At the very start of the construction, you could see that the only part of the new areas which are built on top of the Utilidors was a small square patch around where the Castle Wall and the trees in front of Maurice's Cottage is located.  The Actual entrance to the utilidor system is actually located where that road wraps around BoG between BoG and Pinnochio.        When you remember that the primary reason for the Utilidors was to allow access to the parks different section while 'off stage' in unrelated areas (well... in addition to the water table, MK 'build-up' to create a better view across the lagoon, and operational logistics),    Since BoG and LM are located on the outside of the park guest areas,  these access concerns aren't as big a concern.


 I was going off of memory when talking about when construction started.  I remember the end of last year we were starting to see the site cleared (from the supply/prep areas used for LM and BoG construction work),  and some waterways and foundations being worked on for some of the waterways and bridges in the expansion area...  but I didn't recall much in foundation work.  I could've easily been mistaken though...

As for why I say BoG and LM are taking so long,   yes,  that entire area is segragated from the rest of the park... currently.  However,   Once they open BoG and LM,   they create an island in the middle of guest areas for the construction of the Mine Train moutain (hillside?) and ride.   From what I can see in many of the pictures,   It appears that BoG and LM are pretty much ready to be opened next week after a cleaning and a few more finishing touches...assuming they had the staff trained.   BUT...  as soon as they open it,   the Mine Train construction gets isolated with no easy access ,  and likely a loss of some of their perimeter used for construction material staging and equipment.     So Even if BoG and LM are ready to be open,  But keeping them closed an extra month or 2 allows them much more freedom on the Mine Train construction site which allows them to get more work done in a shorter period than if it was isolated.


Unlike Universal with their Building 44 work,    You aren't going to see Disney driving Semi's and Dump trucks thru guest areas to get to a construction site in the middle of Fantasyland from the nearest Backstage access area.... even if it is virtually across the street between LM and the Tents.


----------



## DCTooTall

glitzybabes said:


> I'm not sure if anyone as said this yet but...
> Will the new Fantasyland open in NOVEMBER??? I think so. I just saw on wdwmagic that passholders will have a preview in november.
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...oming-for-the-new-Fantasyland-in-November.htm



There are now multiple hints that a SOFT OPEN period could start to happen in LATE november.   These soft openings could be as short as a random 2hr period during the day for all we know.   The Cast Member preview is supposedly ending around the 28th.

This all hints that we might see the official opening around the December 1st timeframe.


----------



## RJMC

Certainly this news seems to confirm that its going to be November opening. 

Halloween Parties finish on Nov 2, so I guess passholder previews will be straight after that for passholders with it opening proper the following week when Christmas Parties begin?  What do you reckon?


----------



## DCTooTall

RJMC said:


> Certainly this news seems to confirm that its going to be November opening.
> 
> Halloween Parties finish on Nov 2, so I guess passholder previews will be straight after that for passholders with it opening proper the following week when Christmas Parties begin?  What do you reckon?



Considering CM Previews are supposedly the end of the month,  I'm thinking the end of the November/early December is more likely.


----------



## mesaboy2

RJMC said:


> Certainly this news seems to confirm that its going to be November opening.
> 
> Halloween Parties finish on Nov 2, so I guess passholder previews will be straight after that for passholders with it opening proper the following week when Christmas Parties begin?  What do you reckon?



I reckon only that previews and soft openings will be November, and we'll just have to wait and see when exactly those turn out to be.  I doubt the hard-ticket parties have much to do with it.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

It may be just me, but why is everything taking soooo long? Don't get me wrong, I want everything to be perfect and I would hate if they rushed things, but my friend went to Disney in the beginning of 2011 and she swears there was a sign up that said they new fanstasyland would be opening in spring 2012. I know the plans changed and all to include the mine coaster, but why is the rest of it taking so long?? At this rate, can we expect Avatarland by 2020??


----------



## mesaboy2

prfctlyximprfct said:


> It may be just me, but why is everything taking soooo long? Don't get me wrong, I want everything to be perfect and I would hate if they rushed things, but *my friend went to Disney in the beginning of 2011 and she swears there was a sign up that said they new fanstasyland would be opening in spring 2012*. I know the plans changed and all to include the mine coaster, but why is the rest of it taking so long?? At this rate, can we expect Avatarland by 2020??



The very first portions of it (parts of Storybook Circus) did open in the Spring.  Never has the entire FLE been advertised to be open then, nor for all of it to open at one time.


----------



## RJMC

DCTooTall said:


> Considering CM Previews are supposedly the end of the month,  I'm thinking the end of the November/early December is more likely.



Where did you get info about cast previews end of the month?


----------



## Venomhatch

RJMC said:


> Where did you get info about cast previews end of the month?



That info is true.


----------



## mesaboy2

RJMC said:


> Where did you get info about cast previews end of the month?



It is mentioned in the link provided earlier today in Post #2289.  *Berlioz *quotes it in her post as well.


----------



## WDWFAN 1972

A little bummed as it is looking more like it might not be open for our trip Thanksgiving week.  Hate that as we have not been in 4 years and my youngest is in prime princess mode.  If we push it back it would be next July before we could go.


----------



## RJMC

mesaboy2 said:


> The very first portions of it (parts of Storybook Circus) did open in the Spring.  Never has the entire FLE been advertised to be open then, nor for all of it to open at one time.



Didn't the original publicity posters say 'New Fantasyland Fall 2012'? (photo below).  I Suppose technically late Nov/Dec is still fall, but to me that's closer to winter.

To be fair Disney have sort of opened parts of it when they can I guess, and I imagine that the heavy lifting, steel and concrete work around the mine train has meant for health and safety reasons the surrounding pathways cannot yet be opened until most of that is done.  So perhaps that may have slowed up the opening of the other areas a bit?


----------



## DCTooTall

WDWFAN 1972 said:


> A little bummed as it is looking more like it might not be open for our trip Thanksgiving week.  Hate that as we have not been in 4 years and my youngest is in prime princess mode.  If we push it back it would be next July before we could go.



You MIGHT be able to catch a soft open.  It's not guaranteed,   but with the CM preview and possible AP previews happening on the back half of the month,  there's a chance some soft openings may happen around Thanksgiving.   (Of course...  because of the crowds,   they may hold off on the soft openings to avoid the nightmare of explaining why it was open earlier but not now to the masses who'd end up complaining...)


----------



## mesaboy2

RJMC said:


> Didn't the original publicity posters say 'New Fantasyland Fall 2012'? (photo below).  I Suppose technically late Nov/Dec is still fall, but to me that's closer to winter.



You answered your own question--Fall goes all the way to December 20.

Remember, they are vague for a reason.  If they ever announced a date before they were confident in it, fanatics would book to that date--no matter how much Disney told them not to count on it--and those fanatics would be livid if that date changed.  Staying vague avoids all that.


----------



## Senator Tressel

I will be shocked if soft openings don't even start until late November. I don't feel like it will be pushed back that far.


----------



## RJMC

mesaboy2 said:


> You answered your own question--Fall goes all the way to December 20.
> 
> Remember, they are vague for a reason.  If they ever announced a date before they were confident in it, fanatics would book to that date--no matter how much Disney told them not to count on it--and those fanatics would be livid if that date changed.  Staying vague avoids all that.



yep you're right.

Would still like to know the official source of where it confirms cast previews end of Nov?


----------



## Disco

Senator Tressel said:


> I will be shocked if soft openings don't even start until late November. I don't feel like it will be pushed back that far.



I know the land looks almost ready to go and we're talking 3 more months!


----------



## DCTooTall

RJMC said:


> yep you're right.
> 
> Would still like to know the official source of where it confirms cast previews end of Nov?



 "Official" source would be the Hub.... the Internal CM information system not available to the public.   the Unofficial source is several CM's who've reported it and Disney Fan sites which have picked up on the story.



Disco said:


> I know the land looks almost ready to go and we're talking 3 more months!



 Even if the existing guest areas are almost ready to go,  doesn't mean that staff training and the other construction areas are ready for the area to be opened.

 It was mentioned earlier in this thread (1 or 2 pages ago I think) that the CM job postings for the new areas just closed a couple days ago.   They wouldn't even be able to begin training in the new sites until the buildings were given the all clear by the groups in charge of construction (Imagineering?) and turned over to the Park operations to start bringing CM's into the buildings.

Even if attraction and Restaurant personell transfer for other similar operations,  They'd need to learn specific scripting and information for the new areas,   As well as familiarize themselves with the back-stage areas and procedures for the new locations.  (Such as emergency exits,  evacuation procedures in the new structures,  etc.).     As a brand new area,   it's not like they can just take someone from Snow White's Scary Adventure and slot them into LM without some training.... And unlike an existing operation,  You don't have people already familiar with the ride's operation who can train new transfers on the job.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Disco said:


> I know the land looks almost ready to go and we're talking 3 more months!



Remember, though, that all we can see are the outsides of things.  There's still a LOT that's going on inside too.  I'm another Thanksgiving visitor, hoping we'll get a chance to try things out.  Hey, maybe it'll be my excuse to get an AP


----------



## Berlioz70

DCTooTall said:


> Even if the existing guest areas are almost ready to go,  doesn't mean that staff training and the other construction areas are ready for the area to be opened.





For reference... I was on the opening team for The Pirates League...

I interviewed in April and transferred on May 31st.

We had to wait nearly 3 weeks before getting into area.

CM previews started on June 25th, with official opening on 29th. And all we had to do was learn how to paint faces.

When opening a new attraction, the test and adjust team is brought in a couple months before opening... to test... and adjust.


----------



## Photobee

WE are going early to mid Nov...and while I would LOVE for BOG and LM to be opened then...if they aren't, we'll just see them some other time!

We have plans to take a disney cruise in the next couple years, and I have talked my husband into a 1 day park hopper pass to  spend half a day at MK seeing all the new stuff we miight/will miss...and than 1/2 day at Epcot since we always seem to miss Test Track (it's always closed for refurbishment or something when we have been there).

So, even though I would love to see it all this trip, if it's not quite opened yet...we'll just catch it next time!


----------



## pilferk

RJMC said:


> Didn't the original publicity posters say 'New Fantasyland Fall 2012'? (photo below).  I Suppose technically late Nov/Dec is still fall, but to me that's closer to winter.



"Close to winter" is still fall.

Fall starts in late September (22nd) and ends in late December (21st).  Any time prior to December 21st is still fall.

I can't fault them for saying fall when they actually mean....fall.

"Fall but sorta close to winter" would be a bit too wordy.


----------



## pilferk

The other thing is:

While we can all see the stuff that's obvious over the walls...I'd be interested to see the state of the landscaping and hardscaping.

They've done a TON of work back there...and I expect the LAST pieces of the puzzle are to do take care of the landscaping.  At least some of that you can't really do until the mine train construction is a little further along...because the construction equipment and materials would be traipsing right over it.

Add to that the "test and adjust" phase for LM and I'm not surprised it LOOKS very finished "over the wall", but still has some time to go.


----------



## KSBelle77

Disney blog posted a picture of the statue of Gaston!


----------



## Lillian Gracey

KSBelle77 said:


> Disney blog posted a picture of the statue of Gaston!



Here's the picture! I can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## HoneyBeeM

It seems to me (and maybe I'm letting excitement cloud my objectivity here) that the updates and new photos coming out of NFE were VERY frequent these past couple weeks. 

Plus, did anyone notice what Disney Parks Blog said in their last little blurb after the Gaston photo? 

"We'll be back Tuesday morning with another update on New Fantasyland...." 

I might be reading too much between the lines with that one...but it sounds like official dates will be coming SOON.


----------



## KSBelle77

HoneyBeeM said:
			
		

> It seems to me (and maybe I'm letting excitement cloud my objectivity here) that the updates and new photos coming out of NFE were VERY frequent these past couple weeks.
> 
> Plus, did anyone notice what Disney Parks Blog said in their last little blurb after the Gaston photo?
> 
> "We'll be back Tuesday morning with another update on New Fantasyland...."
> 
> I might be reading too much between the lines with that one...but it sounds like official dates will be coming SOON.



They announce new bits about the expansion every tuesday


----------



## HoneyBeeM

KSBelle77 said:


> They announce new bits about the expansion every tuesday



You're right, of course. I will say...with this Thursday post, coupled with the new hints on the AP website, that I am hoping we might be getting something a bit more substantial this coming Tuesday.

A girl can dream...


----------



## KSBelle77

HoneyBeeM said:
			
		

> You're right, of course. I will say...with this Thursday post, coupled with the new hints on the AP website, that I am hoping we might be getting something a bit more substantial this coming Tuesday.
> 
> A girl can dream...



I'm dreaming with you!! I think it may even be the week after next. They may release gaston's menu next week


----------



## mjallemand

Just don't get your hopes up TOO much, just in case.

Been reading alot of Disney stuff lately (obviously) and soft openings can happen anywhere up to around 2 months prior to the dedication date it seems, so maybe at least we'll get an early opening of the TLM attraction before the whole area is open for business.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Lillian Gracey said:


> Here's the picture! I can't wait to see the rest of it!



I love the statue! Hopefully Tuesday can reveal the menu.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

mjallemand said:


> Just don't get your hopes up TOO much, just in case.



I doubt they would show us some more Be our Guest (we need a break from that news), but I think they could reveal the menu, show Bonjour!, or Ariel's Grotto.


----------



## Disco

mjallemand said:


> Just don't get your hopes up TOO much, just in case.
> 
> Been reading alot of Disney stuff lately (obviously) and soft openings can happen anywhere up to around 2 months prior to the dedication date it seems, so maybe at least we'll get an early opening of the TLM attraction before the whole area is open for business.



Wooohoooo!!!!
That means soft openings in September!  That is so awesome that we can experience it in time for Halloween and Thanksgiving!
I can't believe it, that is so great...
(How's that for not getting my hopes up too much?)

But seriously, youre probably right. It'll probably be just like Circus land. They'll open up parts of it as they become ready. I dont think they even announced it when they opened Circus land. One day people were just surprised when the train stopped at the new train station and let them off. It was a soft opening but it wasnt like they ever stopped letting people come into it.


----------



## MSUmom

Not that I am anyway knowledgeable but I think an official opening would be before Thanksgiving week or after Thanksgiving week.    I am thinking the soft opening before Thanksgiving when it is "slower" giving the staff practice time before the crowds.


----------



## HoneyBeeM

A complete Be Our Guest menu would be a really nice surprise, short of the actual opening dates. The teaser photos are killing me, though! 

I wonder what a soft opening for the expansion would be like? Would it even be worth it to attend - would you still be getting the same experience? I kind of want to wait and get to take it all in at once -sights, sounds, scenes, etc. 

My sis is leaving to start the DPC in a month, so she's definitely hoping to be one of the lucky CMs to see it first!


----------



## Berlioz70

New Video, the castle wall looks more finished everyday:

Fantasyland Expansion Construction Update - 08/03/12 

New photos as well:

PHOTOS - Latest Fantasyland construction site update, Aug 3, 2012


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thanks *Berlioz70* for the updates....we will be there in a few weeks and I can't wait to see the progression of the Construction.  I am loving that the walls are near completed...the turrets look gorgeous, even if they still have scaffolding around them still .


----------



## hollygolitely93

Very exciting.


What is confirmed.  CM preview late November or ending 11/28?  How specific has that date confirmed?

12/1 is a speculated opening date?

I am interested as I travel 11/28-12/4...  With MK days on 11/28 (MVMCP); 11/29; and 12/3.  Sounds as if I would be best planning NFL on 12/3.

How would NFL affect crowds that week.  MK is rated a 1.3 on the day we chose to visit (Tuesday)...would an offical opening bring out many locals on a Tuesday morning?

Finally...soft openings have any rhyme or reason to them?  Tend to be morning?  etc.?


----------



## crazycatlady

Is there enough room between the new castle walls and the FE that they can remove the construction walls around the castle walls if they are done before they are ready to open the FLE? We will be at DW in late Oct. through very early November and I would love to at least see the castle walls uncovered.


----------



## shalom

Berlioz70 said:


> New Video, the castle wall looks more finished everyday:



Thanks, Berloiz, for all you do.  

I was pretty cool about the whole thing because we're going in May, now it looks like we're going in January, and I'm all, "Get it done, get it done!"  

I was all wound up about the Wall of Blue and various construction stuff back in 2010, and when we got there, I didn't even notice what most worried me.    So I _know_ the construction won't be a big thing once I get there, but I'm still biting my nails, here.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm happy to see the lift hill enclosed.  I'm confused as to how it's going to work.  Will the ride be inside or on top of what they're enclosing?


----------



## twinklebug

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm happy to see the lift hill enclosed.  I'm confused as to how it's going to work.  Will the ride be inside or on top of what they're enclosing?



Inside, remember it's a mine train  There are areas of the ride that  will go outside though.  What threw me off was the area enclosed is so narrow, but it makes sense when remembering they need to AC the ride and want to keep the AC spaces as small as possible. It will be interesting to see the hillside and exit shop built over, around and next to the track.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think the narrowness threw me off too, along with knowing some of it will be outside.  Thanks.


----------



## NokOnHarts

I'm getting seriously bummed if it's looking like it won't be open to the general public by late November. We go right after Thanksgiving until Dec. 1st. What do previews mean for the general public? Obviously we're not invited in but does it make the park more crowded, should we expect early closures of the entire park during previews?


----------



## mesaboy2

NokOnHarts said:
			
		

> I'm getting seriously bummed if it's looking like it won't be open to the general public by late November. We go right after Thanksgiving until Dec. 1st. What do previews mean for the general public? Obviously we're not invited in but does it make the park more crowded, should we expect early closures of the entire park during previews?



I don't expect there will be any park-wide capacity issues during the FLE preview.  They aren't likely to do the previews on Thanksgiving weekend, and that's the only time of the month where the parks are really busy.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Quick question: When will AP sign ups begin?


----------



## mesaboy2

CentralFloridian99 said:
			
		

> Quick question: When will AP sign ups begin?



Not been announced.


----------



## DanBoris

I missed this post over at WDW Magic when I was on vacation. This is what the area in front of the Tangled themed restrooms is going to look like. It will be done in color just like the scene where Rapunzel and Flynn dance in the town square. Even though this is just going to be restrooms and a sitting area it sounds like the themeing is going to be spectacular!






Here is the full thread with more details:


http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/fantasyland-aerials-july-5.840604/page-6


----------



## funhouse8

I have a question about the soft openings, We have our park tickets and are going for a long weekend around veterans day nov9 - 13th. If you buy a ap and don't activate it (save it and use a different pass)  can you still do soft openings. LOL I am not returning for at least a year (doing national parks next year) but would love to be able to so this. I wish there were soft openings for DVC too.  Do CM get in early to preview?  I know there is no official word but Any advice would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## DanBoris

funhouse8 said:


> I have a question about the soft openings, We have our park tickets and are going for a long weekend around veterans day nov9 - 13th. If you buy a ap and don't activate it (save it and use a different pass)  can you still do soft openings. LOL I am not returning for at least a year (doing national parks next year) but would love to be able to so this. I wish there were soft openings for DVC too.  Do CM get in early to preview?  I know there is no official word but Any advice would be welcome. Thanks



Soft opening are open to anyone who happens to be around when they do the opening. As for the AP preview, which is something different, I am not sure if you have to have activated your AP or not.


----------



## Senator Tressel

I don't understand what I'm looking at in that picture. Sitting area sounds great though. There aren't enough places to sit.


----------



## funhouse8

DanBoris said:


> Soft opening are open to anyone who happens to be around when they do the opening. As for the AP preview, which is something different, I am not sure if you have to have activated your AP or not.



Oh thanks this is good to know. So I might just get lucky.  Probably not since i am going over a weekend but one can dream.


----------



## DCTooTall

Senator Tressel said:


> I don't understand what I'm looking at in that picture. Sitting area sounds great though. There aren't enough places to sit.



It looks like an overhead plan of a mosiac on the walkway outside the restroom.


----------



## KSBelle77

Well the new blog Peter today and I have to say I am kinda disappointed.


----------



## Berlioz70

Officially Confirmed:

Pete's Silly Sideshow will be home to:
The Great Goofini
The Astounding Donaldo
Minnie Magnifique
Madame Daisy Fortuna

All in the Details: Meet the Gang at Pete’s Silly Sideshow in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 7, 2012


----------



## darkwingeeyore

not thrilled with Pete's silly sideshow. I was at least hoping for a M&G with Pete.  

he's my dd's favorite. 


_Posted  from DISboards.com  App for Android_


----------



## ghtx

Berlioz70 said:


> Officially Confirmed:
> 
> Pete's Silly Sideshow will be home to:
> The Great Goofini
> The Astounding Donaldo
> Minnie Magnifique
> Madame Daisy Fortuna
> 
> All in the Details: Meet the Gang at Petes Silly Sideshow in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 7, 2012


This looks awesome!  Can't wait to hear when it is opening.  Hopefully in time for my trip!


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:


> Officially Confirmed:
> 
> Pete's Silly Sideshow will be home to:
> The Great Goofini
> The Astounding Donaldo
> Minnie Magnifique
> Madame Daisy Fortuna



This strikes me as the MK version of Epcot's Character Spot.


----------



## missmary

mesaboy2 said:


> This strikes me as the MK version of Epcot's Character Spot.



Except that this looks like it has two separate lines. One for the girl characters and one for the boy.


----------



## mesaboy2

missmary said:


> Except that this looks like it has two separate lines. One for the girl characters and one for the boy.



Sure, but a similar collection of classic characters in the same area.  Also Daisy in, Pluto out, and Mickey remains in TST.


----------



## Berlioz70

First look at Lumiere Audio Animatronic for Enchanted Tales with Belle.

This image is from a video posted on the internal Cast Member website... looks like someone did a screen capture and posted it to twitter:

Source


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> Officially Confirmed:
> 
> Pete's Silly Sideshow will be home to:
> The Great Goofini
> The Astounding Donaldo
> Minnie Magnifique
> Madame Daisy Fortuna
> 
> All in the Details: Meet the Gang at Petes Silly Sideshow in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 7, 2012



Let's at least hope that the Silly Sideshow will do rotations similar to the Pixie Hollow areas (where Tink is the only guaranteed fairy, with the others showing up randomly), by having the Silly Sideshow guarantee Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Daisy, with the other classic toons (Pete, Clarabelle, Horace, Oswald, the 3 Pigs, etc.) joining them randomly.


----------



## serene56

ooo when does that open?


----------



## swimchick1984

EEEEEEEEEEEEE the pete's circus guys look awesome.


----------



## mesaboy2

serene56 said:


> ooo when does that open?



No dates announced yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneyphilip said:


> Let's at least hope that the Silly Sideshow will do rotations similar to the Pixie Hollow areas (where Tink is the only guaranteed fairy, with the others showing up randomly), by having the Silly Sideshow guarantee Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Daisy, with the other classic toons (Pete, Clarabelle, Horace, Oswald, the 3 Pigs, etc.) joining them randomly.



You mean like the "princess roulette" I fear they are moving to? That would be awful.


----------



## amandaw

I'm excited about Pete's Silly Sideshow.  But, what about Pluto?  Will he stay where he is? Or will he join Mickey?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I love the costumes they have!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

amandaw said:


> I'm excited about Pete's Silly Sideshow.  But, what about Pluto?  Will he stay where he is? Or will he join Mickey?



Since Minnie will probable be leaving Mickey, Pluto will probably join him.


----------



## amandaw

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Since Minnie will probable be leaving Mickey, Pluto will probably join him.



That's kind of what I figured.  I sure hope so.  That'll be cute to get pictures with Mickey & his best pal.


----------



## serene56

mesaboy2 said:


> No dates announced yet.



thats a good thing for me-- that means NO labor day weekend.

I have many characters that we are meeting in one day.  (I cant for the life of me fit in 4 more--LOL


----------



## disneyphilip

I can't see them putting Pluto with Mickey in TST.


----------



## aznshents

disneyphilip said:


> I can't see them putting Pluto with Mickey in TST.



This- I don't know if Pluto is inherently part of the magic show Mickey's taking a break from backstage to meet fans.


----------



## heathies2

You guys are fast!!!! I was just coming over to talk about the side show and wham it is already posted and being discussed!

It is so nice to have people on here as carzy as me!


----------



## HHSTigerFan

When this opens, how will it effect crowd levels? We are going Dec 4-9, little worried if it opens a few days before that MK will be jammed..


----------



## disneyphilip

With Goofy and Donald going to the Silly Sideshow, I wonder who will take over their current meet-and-greet spots in Adventureland and Frontierland respectively.

For the Frontierland spot, this would be a golden opportunity to have the Country Bears and/or the Brers return to regular meet-and-greet sets when they're not doing the Hoedown.


----------



## Berlioz70

amandaw said:


> I'm excited about Pete's Silly Sideshow.  But, what about Pluto?  Will he stay where he is? Or will he join Mickey?



I was wondering about Pluto too... for the time being I'm assuming he's staying put at the flag pole? 

I did think he would be cute dressed up like a lion though!


----------



## Berlioz70

Slightly larger image, but still not very good quality:






(Audio Animatronic Lumiere - Enchanted Tales with Belle)


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> I was wondering about Pluto too... for the time being I'm assuming he's staying put at the flag pole?



Speaking of Town Square, with all these characters being moved around to new locations, I hope that that area will go back to having mostly random characters, like it did a few years ago--it was kinda fun to see who would show up.

Besides, once certain characters go to their new homes (Daisy to Pete's Silly Sideshow, Snow White to Fantasyland, etc.), it will the Square with barely any characters, so go back to the randoms.

Entertainment's budgets had better be increasing to allow them to make more of us happy by having charcters other than just the incredibly-popular ones.


----------



## rabbitroger

I'm surprised that Pete himself isn't one of the characters. considering it's being done in his name.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I too am disappointed that Pete and some other rare characters won't be there.

The costumes do look cute though.


----------



## Berlioz70

Kennythepirate is reporting that Chip and Dale will be replacing Donald in Frontierland and that Gaston will be making appearances.


----------



## Reddog1134

Berlioz70 said:


> Kennythepirate is reporting that Chip and Dale will be replacing Donald in Frontierland and that Gaston will be making appearances.



So if Donald is going to SBC, and Chip and Dale are going to Frontierland to replace Donald, then who is going to Tomorrowland to replace C&D?


----------



## Berlioz70

How ironic - I just added something along those lines in the first post:



Berlioz70 said:


> *FAQ*
> 
> *What will happen to Minnie, Daisy, Goofy, and Donald's old character locations?*
> 
> Mickey is expected to meet solo; Goofy and Daisy's spots are currently unknown.
> 
> It is rumored that Chip & Dale are being moved into Donald's old location. This would be much welcomed news as their current meet and greet offers no shade for those waiting. Chip and Dale were originally moved to Tomorrowland with the launch of MiSiCi, so that space will likely return to being empty, or perhaps Stitch will move into that area.


----------



## Reddog1134

How about a Wall-E robot similar to Push?


----------



## bjakmom

Berlioz70 said:


> Slightly larger image, but still not very good quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Audio Animatronic Lumiere - Enchanted Tales with Belle)



Cute!  The face on Lumiere looks like Buzz's face pre-loading at BLSRS - it's a little too blurry to tell, but I'm wondering if that's how they're doing him.

Pete's SideShow characters look awesome!  Hope they are open in time for our next trip - fingers crossed!!


----------



## amandaw

Berlioz70 said:


> I was wondering about Pluto too... for the time being I'm assuming he's staying put at the flag pole?



Yeah, they might just keep him there.  Though, I would love for him to be with Mickey.



Berlioz70 said:


> I did think he would be cute dressed up like a lion though!



OMG!  Never even thought about that.  That would have been adorable!


----------



## JoshuaShaw

Berlioz70 said:


> Kennythepirate is reporting that *Chip and Dale* will be replacing Donald in Frontierland and that *Gaston* will be making appearances.


Awesome!


----------



## Berlioz70

DECEMBER 6TH!!!

New Fantasyland Grand Opening Set For December 6 at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort

Previews begin November 19.


----------



## CamoMama

Berlioz70 said:


> DECEMBER 6TH!!!
> 
> New Fantasyland Grand Opening Set For December 6 at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort



Ha! You beat me to it!


----------



## KSBelle77

So sad  no birthday meal at BOG


----------



## soonerlpn

I'm still sad that we won't get to ride the Mine Train when we go in Feb 2014!


----------



## LoveMMC

Grand opening dec 6- can't wait to see it...in a few years!


----------



## alicia080979

Berlioz70 said:


> DECEMBER 6TH!!!
> 
> New Fantasyland Grand Opening Set For December 6 at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> Previews begin November 19.



Oh I am just hoping they have it open when we are there...we check out on the 1st. We have APs so hopefully we can see it with that preview. We just decided on the trip last night and my main reasoning to convince DH was so we could see the new FL and take his mom on her first ever trip.


----------



## wehavesix

Oh my gosh! We will be there the week of the 19th and we are AP holders! I'll be keeping an eagle eye on the Passholder website and my email for a chance to reserve spaces for my gang to go to that preview!


----------



## alicia080979

People that are more familiar with how previews and soft opens might know but if they say preview, is that the same thing as a soft opening? Do you think they will do a soft opening during Thanksgiving week? I am just wondering if they have the 6th date in mind knowing they need to at least offer some sort of peek to the Thanksgiving travelers, a lot of who probably were hoping to see it based on Disney's talk of "Holidays" in Fall 2012. 

We will be there the week after Thanksgiving so what are my chances of seeing it?


----------



## A MK Family

So disappointed!  We are there until Nov. 11th.  We are going to miss it by 8 days!!  My DD is so into Belle right now!

Oh well, hubby says we can go back in the spring!

It will be great regardless!


----------



## Nature Mom

With this announcement, how many of us are already looking at a quick December trip? Hoping for a good bounceback offer when we leave the Pop! I will be using it for December! lol  So excited for this announcement, now I don't feel let down after the Pete's Side show announcement on the blog from earlier.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

We are so excited.  We will be there on that day


----------



## N&B'smom

I have one very heartbroken little girl.  We leave less than 12 hours before the grand opening.  

Does anyone know if they ever have previews for DVC people?


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

N&B'smom said:
			
		

> I have one very heartbroken little girl.  We leave less than 12 hours before the grand opening.
> 
> Does anyone know if they ever have previews for DVC people?



The Soft opening is mid November I think


----------



## Royal Consort

I'm a bit confused. What does "Previews" mean? Previews for all guests? We'll be there until Dec 3rd - do you think there's a high chance of being able to see it?

 Or is Previews referring to the CM and Annual Passholder first-look?


----------



## katiemely

We will miss it on our September trip but have mnsshp to look forward to. Good thing I booked a room for valentines day. Hoping to get an ADR for bog!


----------



## N&B'smom

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> The Soft opening is mid November I think



But it doesn't say 'soft opening' it says previews.  And we already got info a few days ago about AP people getting a sneak peak starting in Nov.  

Believe me, I want it to mean a soft opening but I just don't think it does.


----------



## Senator Tressel

Pass holder previews and soft openings are two completely different things. It's possible there would be no soft openings, but not likely.


----------



## DanBoris

Royal Consort said:


> I'm a bit confused. What does "Previews" mean? Previews for all guests? We'll be there until Dec 3rd - do you think there's a high chance of being able to see it?
> 
> Or is Previews referring to the CM and Annual Passholder first-look?



I saw this posted by a reliable source on another board:

"Yes previews seems to have become the more friendly name for soft opens. It is open, but may potentially have closures until it is fully officially open. " 

So it's possible that Nov 19th date will be for public previews.


----------



## DanBoris

Although this calendar has become less important I thought I would update it with the latest information. The darker the color, the greater chance it will open in that month. These dates are for official openings, not soft openings or previews.


----------



## Senator Tressel

DanBoris said:


> I saw this posted by a reliable source on another board:
> 
> "Yes previews seems to have become the more friendly name for soft opens. It is open, but may potentially have closures until it is fully officially open. "
> 
> So it's possible that Nov 19th date will be for public previews.


Completely disagree with that analysis. A pass holder preview is a specific time set aside where you have to sign up and the area WILL be open. A soft opening is unadvertised and can't be counted on.


----------



## DanBoris

Senator Tressel said:


> Completely disagree with that analysis. A pass holder preview is a specific time set aside where you have to sign up and the area WILL be open. A soft opening is unadvertised and can't be counted on.



Here is my source. The is person has been reporting on WDW for quite some time so I trust his assessment. Also note that the Disney press release and blog post say "previews" starting on the 19th, but don't specifically say it's a passholder, press or public preview.

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/opening-date-for-new-fantasyland-announced.843190/page-3#post-5065678


----------



## Senator Tressel

The post you linked to says exactly what I am saying, that they are two completely different things.


----------



## wehavesix

I think since the AP preview is by reservation only and a limited number of spaces are available, then it will not be what has been previously known as a soft opening. Soft openings have always been unannounced limited time openings. Previews are for a set time and a specific audience. That's not to say there won't be soft openings at FLE. Maybe there will be soft openings before the announced previews. Who know? It could happen!


----------



## kennythepirate

Berlioz70 said:


> Kennythepirate is reporting that Chip and Dale will be replacing Donald in Frontierland and that Gaston will be making appearances.



Chip n Dale are a pretty strong rumor and Gaston is definitely planned, but things always change.


----------



## LaurieN

Berlioz70 said:


> DECEMBER 6TH!!!
> 
> New Fantasyland Grand Opening Set For December 6 at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> Previews begin November 19.



I am so sad about the Dec 6th opening we will miss it by 5 days!!! I really had faith that it would be open for Thanksgiving weekend! 
I've been trying to talk DH into upgrading our tickets to annual passes when we visit in Nov, now I'm REALLY going to have to push the issue.
Laurie


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

Does anyone else find it odd that Pete won't be there?


----------



## exwdwcm

N&B'smom said:


> But it doesn't say 'soft opening' it says previews.  And we already got info a few days ago about AP people getting a sneak peak starting in Nov.
> 
> Believe me, I want it to mean a soft opening but I just don't think it does.


soft opening isn't a term the public knows (only us Disney freaks!), so preview makes more sense for it when announcing it on the blog.  BUT..........I really think since they are advertising this "preview" that it isn't soft opening and that it is something different.  

Like someone else said, soft openings can be random and the area or attractions could shut down anytime for tweaking etc.  My guess would be for an area and expansion of this size, they would want a lot of soft opening time to get things right and not during busy Thanksgiving week? I mean what kind of sense does it make to open it during one of the busiest weeks for "previews" when the area hasn't had any soft opening/testing/tweaking and time for the CMs to interact with guests in their new roles?

I imagine they would do some sort of "soft opening" prior to the now published Nov 19th preview date.  It just doesn't seem right to make the first exposure during one of the busiest weeks of the year, I bet there will be some random soft opening dates prior to the 19th. 

.........okay, or maybe, that is just my wishful thinking since we are there Nov 8-17th.


----------



## Berlioz70

Not that my opion matters... but I believe soft openings will occur PRIOR to previews. Soft openings are better known as test and adjust times for the Cast Members. This allows them to open an attraction for periods of time, then stop and talk/readjust processes... try again. All of those procedures will likely be cemented BEFORE previews begin for specific crowds.

I wouldn't be surprised if some locations go into soft opening and then just never close again (such as Entertainment: Belle/Ariel/Sideshow), and others may see openings/closings to iron things out (such as Attractions: Journey Under the Sea). I'm not familiar enough with F&B to make an assessment for them.


----------



## Mrs. Buzz Lightyear

Maybe fingers crossed a little preview during MNSSHP?? A gal can wish cant she


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Berlioz70 said:


> DECEMBER 6TH!!!
> 
> New Fantasyland Grand Opening Set For December 6 at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> Previews begin November 19.


They couldn't have picked a better day! (it's mah birthday...)

At least I'll have someone to celebrate with, even if I can't be there.


----------



## Royal Consort

From several boards there seems to be two types of thinking:

1) Previews - open to everyone from Nov 19th, meaning Disney expect a few problems and therefore not everything will run as smoothly as after a grand opening. Like a stage show: they have previews for several weeks before they open and they often make adjustments before opening night.

2) Previews - open to select individuals such as AP holders, cast members, or VIP. 

It's a bit Disney vague but I'm hoping for the first. Otherwise, why would Disney announce previews on Nov 19 as a definitive date?


----------



## jessrose18

We were going to visit MK on december 6th....thinking about changing that to the 7th now.... anybody been to an opening is it swamped?????


----------



## bjakmom

OK, I still have hope!!  The link that Dan posted gives a link to the soft opening/previews time line they followed for the opening of EE.  The walls were down and random soft openings were reported on Feb 2nd - AP, CM and media previews were the end of March and official open was the first week of April.
So if I'm in MK Nov 7 - 13 we can stalk the area day and night for soft openings.  LOL  Good thing we are staying at BLT this trip.
I am so sad that BOG prob won't be open - don't think they soft open restaurants, not sure - and I know this opening is unlike any other and could be done completely different - but wishful thinking is one of the things I'm best at - so hoping and wishing to see some of FLE it is!!


----------



## JessiMommy

exwdwcm said:


> I imagine they would do some sort of "soft opening" prior to the now published Nov 19th preview date.  It just doesn't seem right to make the first exposure during one of the busiest weeks of the year, I bet there will be some random soft opening dates prior to the 19th.
> 
> .........okay, or maybe, that is just my wishful thinking since we are there Nov 8-17th.



I like your thinking... especially since I'll be there with you from the 11-17th of November!


----------



## Royal Consort

> Jennifer Fickley-Baker on August 7th, 2012 at 8:14 pm
> 
> We’ll begin accepting reservations for Be Our Guest in late August for guests who wish to dine after Nov. 19. Stay tuned for more details!





Which makes me think this is an 'open to everyone' preview.... I'm hoping. 

NARGH!!!


----------



## KMcCP

jessrose18 said:
			
		

> We were going to visit MK on december 6th....thinking about changing that to the 7th now.... anybody been to an opening is it swamped?????



I'm wondering the same thing- we'll be there already that day since we have the BBB booked for DD and dinner at Park Fare. It's also an early closing night for the MVMCP


----------



## N&B'smom

Royal Consort said:


> Which makes me think this is an 'open to everyone' preview.... I'm hoping.
> 
> NARGH!!!



Where did you read the following???


Quote:
Jennifer Fickley-Baker on August 7th, 2012 at 8:14 pm

Well begin accepting reservations for Be Our Guest in late August for guests who wish to dine after Nov. 19. Stay tuned for more details!


----------



## Royal Consort

It's on the Disney Parks Blog: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/new-fantasyland-grand-opening-set-for-december-6-at-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/#comments





> Amanda on August 7th, 2012 at 6:12 pm
> How exciting! We will be there December 9th! Do you know when we will be able to make dining reservations at Be Our Guest?
> 
> 
> Jennifer Fickley-Baker on August 7th, 2012 at 8:14 pm
> We’ll begin accepting reservations for Be Our Guest in late August for guests who wish to dine after Nov. 19. Stay tuned for more details!


----------



## Photobee

JessiMommy said:


> I like your thinking... especially since I'll be there with you from the 11-17th of November!



Add me to the list wishing and hoping with the rest of you!!!  to miss the "preview" by a few days...and the opening by less than a month...**!


----------



## nyz2004

Nov 19 preview is for general public. Fortunately, I leave on that afternoon.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Exciting news!

We are there 11/29-12/4 so clearly we will be interested in exactly what they mean by previews and BOG dates...

Any official date is better than the unknown and I can not fathom why 11/19 would be announced if it isn't the soft opening


----------



## Berlioz70

New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:

Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!


----------



## alicia080979

Berlioz70 said:


> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!



I'm such a goob...seeing that made me get teary eyed! I am so excited to see everything. I loved seeing them using a tiny paintbrush on a big wall, those are the little details that make Disney what they are! 

I am so excited for our November trip now, I am believing that it will be open for us to see sometime between 11/24-12/1!!


----------



## pilferk

I'm pretty excited.  Looks like the official opening day will be Dec 6th (with "previews" starting on the 19th).

We'll be in MK on the 7th.  We actually ARRIVE at WDW on the 6th (after a day a night at the Hard Rock on the 5th, and a day at IOA on the 6th)..but won't be trying to attend what is sure to be a pretty interesting opening.

It sounds, and looks, like everything is coming along REALLY well.


----------



## Eliza'sMom

Has anyone seen this response about previews from Jennifer on the Disney Parks blog today? It's in response to people asking if they'll be able to see the area during their late November/first week of December trips.

"A preview period gives park guests a chance to experience the new area/attractions prior to the grand opening. During a preview period, attractions and experiences may have limited operating hours."

Sounds to me like she means preview as in "soft opening," not AP/CM previews.


----------



## N&B'smom

Royal Consort said:


> It's on the Disney Parks Blog: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/new-fantasyland-grand-opening-set-for-december-6-at-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/#comments



Thanks, I didn't see that before!



Eliza'sMom said:


> Has anyone seen this response about previews from Jennifer on the Disney Parks blog today? It's in response to people asking if they'll be able to see the area during their late November/first week of December trips.
> 
> "A preview period gives park guests a chance to experience the new area/attractions prior to the grand opening. During a preview period, attractions and experiences may have limited operating hours."
> 
> Sounds to me like she means preview as in "soft opening," not AP/CM previews.



I hope that's true!


----------



## mistydoodles

I asked the following question to Disney directly: 

are the previews open to all guest or is it only for annual passholders?

and this is the response:

August 8, 2012 Melissa - The previews begin on Nov. 19 for all Guests! Annual Passholders may have an opportunity to attend previews prior to that date, though we don't have any details on that just yet.

 SO EXCITED!!! We will be there from Nov 15th-23rd and I was worried that it meant we were not going to get to see the New Fantasyland. So happy!!!!


----------



## ekatiel

mistydoodles said:


> I asked the following question to Disney directly:
> 
> are the previews open to all guest or is it only for annual passholders?
> 
> and this is the response:
> 
> August 8, 2012 Melissa - The previews begin on Nov. 19 for all Guests! Annual Passholders may have an opportunity to attend previews prior to that date, though we don't have any details on that just yet.
> 
> SO EXCITED!!! We will be there from Nov 15th-23rd and I was worried that it meant we were not going to get to see the New Fantasyland. So happy!!!!



This makes my day!!!!!   We'll be there from 11/15 to 11/26, so there's a good chance we'll catch it open on one of our four MK days!!!!  I'm SO happy about this news  --Katie


----------



## mistydoodles

ekatiel said:


> This makes my day!!!!!   We'll be there from 11/15 to 11/26, so there's a good chance we'll catch it open on one of our four MK days!!!!  I'm SO happy about this news  --Katie



Me too!!! I was jumping up and down and screaming happily when I read the response to my question. I am so happy we will be able to see it during our trip.


----------



## ses1230

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!



It looks amazing! I would like to add a day or two onto my trip just for new FL!


----------



## Royal Consort

mistydoodles said:


> I asked the following question to Disney directly:
> 
> are the previews open to all guest or is it only for annual passholders?
> 
> and this is the response:
> 
> August 8, 2012 Melissa - The previews begin on Nov. 19 for all Guests! Annual Passholders may have an opportunity to attend previews prior to that date, though we don't have any details on that just yet.
> 
> SO EXCITED!!! We will be there from Nov 15th-23rd and I was worried that it meant we were not going to get to see the New Fantasyland. So happy!!!!



This wasn't a phone CM right? 

I hope this is the case. We'll be very happy lil international travellers.


----------



## ekatiel

Eliza'sMom said:


> Has anyone seen this response about previews from Jennifer on the Disney Parks blog today? It's in response to people asking if they'll be able to see the area during their late November/first week of December trips.
> 
> "A preview period gives park guests a chance to experience the new area/attractions prior to the grand opening. During a preview period, attractions and experiences may have limited operating hours."
> 
> Sounds to me like she means preview as in "soft opening," not AP/CM previews.





Royal Consort said:


> This wasn't a phone CM right?
> 
> I hope this is the case. We'll be very happy lil international travellers.



The quote at the top of this post is from the Disney Parks blog.  It's REAL news, not Disney Bus Driver news .  Let the celebration begin !! --Katie


----------



## ajordan79

I feel better after reading Jennifer's responses on the blog. She also said that dining reservations would open in late August for those dining after November 19th! Yay!


----------



## Twincess

So, if the "preview" starts Nov 19th, does anyone know if that means those ugly construction walls will be up till then?

I leave for my trip Oct 31st and come back Nov 6th, SO CLOSE to the grand opening, gonna miss it, boo 
But I was kinda hoping that atleast by then some of those walls will be down and we'll get to see it.


----------



## N&B'smom

I emailed DVC and asked if there would be any special previews for DVC owners, here's the response also making it sound like it will be open to anyone as of 11/19! 



Previews for select Guest audiences including Annual Passholders and 
Disney Vacation Club members will take place well before the grand 
opening, with general Guest previews starting November 19, 2012. 
Although exact dates have not yet been announced, we invite you to visit
DVCMember.com or DISNEYWORLD.com for future updates.


----------



## exwdwcm

N&B'smom said:


> I emailed DVC and asked if there would be any special previews for DVC owners, here's the response also making it sound like it will be open to anyone as of 11/19!
> 
> 
> 
> Previews for select Guest audiences including Annual Passholders and
> Disney Vacation Club members will take place well before the grand
> opening, with general Guest previews starting November 19, 2012.
> Although exact dates have not yet been announced, we invite you to visit
> DVCMember.com or DISNEYWORLD.com for future updates.


excited about this one.  although not AP, i am DVC.  but I honestly believe soft openings will occur in early/mid November before the Nov 19th published date.  I just think those earlier soft openings will be the typical soft opening, not published/advertised.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Berlioz70 said:


> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!



great video and the enchanted tales with Belle looks really impressive with the door way and multiple animatronics, etc.

also, that looks like a huge hole for the Mine Train - make me think it is going to look like a pretty impressive "Disney mountain" once it is done


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Just to clarify, when they say previews start Nov. 19th, does that mean for the general public or only passholders? I am just curious because I will be in MK on Dec. 5th and the grand opening is on the 6th and my DD really wants to do the new Little mermaid ride.


----------



## mistydoodles

Royal Consort said:


> This wasn't a phone CM right?
> 
> I hope this is the case. We'll be very happy lil international travellers.



no it wasn't. and it wasn't a bus driver either.


----------



## Reddog1134

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Just to clarify, when they say previews start Nov. 19th, does that mean for the general public or only passholders? I am just curious because I will be in MK on Dec. 5th and the grand opening is on the 6th and my DD really wants to do the new Little mermaid ride.



AP preview dates haven't been set yet.  November 19th is for the general public.


----------



## Twincess

N&B'smom said:


> I emailed DVC and asked if there would be any special previews for DVC owners, here's the response also making it sound like it will be open to anyone as of 11/19!
> 
> 
> 
> Previews for select Guest audiences including Annual Passholders and
> Disney Vacation Club members will take place well before the grand
> opening, with general Guest previews starting November 19, 2012.
> Although exact dates have not yet been announced, we invite you to visit
> DVCMember.com or DISNEYWORLD.com for future updates.



Oh interesting. So I wonder how much sooner it will be a limited opening! Not that I'm a passholder or DVC member but hopefully if they schedz something earlier for a limited audience, those walls will atleast be down.


----------



## nessz79

Berlioz70 said:


> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!



Wow- it looks great!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I could not stop watching the video! Hurry up November!


----------



## BuzzandWoodyMom

We almost moved our trip to December 13, but now I'm glad we did not and kept our arrival date of November 24. The crowds will be INSANE at Magic Kingdom and I just can't do crowds. I hope we are able to hit some soft opening previews during our last few days without all of the crowds and the media circus that will be there mid-December, but I'm not counting on it. When the opened CarsLand this summer at Disneyland there weren't really any previews for day guests. They even closed the entire park the day before the huge media grand opening.


----------



## tofubeast

I just found this little gem on You Tube, a special that Disney did back in 1983 on TV for the New Fantasyland at Disneyland.  Think they will do one again? hehehe.

I remember seeing DL NFL for the first time back in '83.  Looking forward to seeing FLE at MK this December!


----------



## Berlioz70

Oh my - the 7 year old wandering the park alone... HYSTERICAL!!


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!



Cool video. I love the animatronic figure of the Wardrobe in Enchanted Tales with Belle--I was totally not expecting that. This all adds even more awesomeness to such an awesome, much-needed expansion for MK.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Berlioz70 said:


> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!


Great video, Brenna, thanks for sharing.


----------



## acamusic

Don't be surprised if soft openings happen a lot sooner than Nov. 19th (my b'day, BTW).  I think they will begin moving the walls back one attraction at a time from Enchanted Tales to Little Mermaid.   Enchanted Tales may soft open as early as October.  Pathways and landscaping are ready.  Just have to train cast members.

The DL Cars Land opening seemed like a mess because of crowds and attractions going down.  RSR was down a good portion of the day in each of the first couple days it was "officially" open.  I can't imagine that Disney would use that as an opening template unless they had no other choice.  By the looks of things, they do.

Soft opening one attraction at a time, unannounced would give time for word to spread and crowds to build slowly and steadily.  There's no way that Disney is going to bank on opening on a specific date without plenty of testing.  Imagine if there were undiscovered safety issues on Little Mermaid that forced them to adjust some ride specs.  Those changes could force them to miss the "official" opening date and then people would complain and Disney would have a lot of explaining to do.

When Dumbo, Barnstormer and Casey Jr. soft opened people showed up one day and the walls were gone--no announcement and well in advance of their official opening.

I'll be surprised if we don't see some of these areas soft open in October.  That's still 2 1/2 months away.  We'll see.


----------



## mom2rtk

acamusic said:


> I can't imagine that Disney would use that as an opening template unless they had no other choice.  By the looks of things, they do.



But then if Disney wanted to avoid overloading systems, they probably would just quietly add BOG to the dining system on an unannounced date. Yet it appears they are setting a date and time and hoping the systems can handle it. I hope they're right!


----------



## jdcthree

acamusic said:


> When Dumbo, Barnstormer and Casey Jr. soft opened people showed up one day and the walls were gone--no announcement and well in advance of their official opening.



Do you know what day the soft open started?


----------



## kennythepirate

I would expect sporadic test openings mid to late october and previews should begin by early november.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

So with it being called a "Tavern" will magic kingdom now be serving beer in that location?


----------



## chartle

Queen2PrincessG said:


> So with it being called a "Tavern" will magic kingdom now be serving beer in that location?



No just like LTT


----------



## mesaboy2

Queen2PrincessG said:
			
		

> So with it being called a "Tavern" will magic kingdom now be serving beer in that location?



No.  It already has Tortuga Tavern and Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## crazycatlady

acamusic said:


> Don't be surprised if soft openings happen a lot sooner than Nov. 19th (my b'day, BTW).  I think they will begin moving the walls back one attraction at a time from Enchanted Tales to Little Mermaid.   Enchanted Tales may soft open as early as October.  Pathways and landscaping are ready.  Just have to train cast members.
> 
> The DL Cars Land opening seemed like a mess because of crowds and attractions going down.  RSR was down a good portion of the day in each of the first couple days it was "officially" open.  I can't imagine that Disney would use that as an opening template unless they had no other choice.  By the looks of things, they do.
> 
> Soft opening one attraction at a time, unannounced would give time for word to spread and crowds to build slowly and steadily.  There's no way that Disney is going to bank on opening on a specific date without plenty of testing.  Imagine if there were undiscovered safety issues on Little Mermaid that forced them to adjust some ride specs.  Those changes could force them to miss the "official" opening date and then people would complain and Disney would have a lot of explaining to do.
> 
> When Dumbo, Barnstormer and Casey Jr. soft opened people showed up one day and the walls were gone--no announcement and well in advance of their official opening.
> 
> I'll be surprised if we don't see some of these areas soft open in October.  That's still 2 1/2 months away.  We'll see.



I SOOOOOO hope that you and kennythepirate (I don't know how to double quote ) are right!!! DH works in retail so can't take vacation from November to mid January. I pushed our trip back (from Oct. 23rd to Nov. 3rd) as far as I could HOPING that we would get to see some of the FLE.


----------



## miprender

Berlioz70 said:


> Oh my - the 7 year old wandering the park alone... HYSTERICAL!!



 We were all thinking the same thing. And my daughter is upset that she sat in the front seat too.


----------



## francis6306

Reading all of this makes me feel SOOO much better! We arrive the 18th!! Although, now, it does make me want to change my dates around, considering the 19th was my MK day If they are letting the general public for "previews" that day, then things may get awfully crowded that day.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

I'm now wondering if Princess Fairytale Hall will look similar to the one being built in California.


----------



## SRUAlmn

miprender said:


> We were all thinking the same thing. And my daughter is upset that she sat in the front seat too.



What is this in reference to?  I must've missed something and I wanna laugh too!!


----------



## wishing4PA

PP, see post #2446.   I didn't catch the front seat part, but come to think of it, the kid did jump into the front of the car.  Kids did that in the days of the dinosaurs ... I remember!

PS:  I can't wait to visit the FLE - but I'm going to have to!  This thread is the only thing feeding my addiction until then.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I wouldn't be surprised if Enchanted Tales with Belle will be in soft opening in 2 months. It looks good to go TBH.


----------



## LaurieN

I'm a little confused: Is Pete's Silly Sideshow part of the big Grand Opening in Dec or does that have it's own opening date? If so do we know when that is? We will be there 11/22-12/1 and I hope to be able to see some if not all of the new areas.
Thanks and I'm sorry if this has been answered before
Laurie


----------



## SRUAlmn

wishing4PA said:


> PP, see post #2446.   I didn't catch the front seat part, but come to think of it, the kid did jump into the front of the car.  Kids did that in the days of the dinosaurs ... I remember!
> 
> PS:  I can't wait to visit the FLE - but I'm going to have to!  This thread is the only thing feeding my addiction until then.



Thanks!!  That is pretty funny!  It's strange to think how much things have changed as far as what's "safe!"


----------



## Berlioz70

LaurieN said:


> I'm a little confused: Is Pete's Silly Sideshow part of the big Grand Opening in Dec or does that have it's own opening date? If so do we know when that is? We will be there 11/22-12/1 and I hope to be able to see some if not all of the new areas.
> Thanks and I'm sorry if this has been answered before
> Laurie



Pete's Sideshow and Big Top Souvenirs are not part of the Nov previews/Dec opening.

HOWEVER... Wdwmagic is reporting those locations will be open prior to Dec. 6th.


----------



## chartle

SRUAlmn said:


> Thanks!!  That is pretty funny!  It's strange to think how much things have changed as far as what's "safe!"



I can see the car thing, but even in 83 you didn't let a 7 year old run around even DL by themselves. 

Though I guess we are just getting into the "Stranger Danger Era" today they would have could up with some other plot device to separate the kids.


----------



## LaurieN

Berlioz70 said:


> Pete's Sideshow and Big Top Souvenirs are not part of the Nov previews/Dec opening.
> 
> HOWEVER... Wdwmagic is reporting those locations will be open prior to Dec. 6th.



Thanks! So it's a pretty good possibility for my trip!
Laurie


----------



## tpettie

I'm very excited about the grand opening however now I have to work out what to do ....  We are suppose to do Epcot dec 6th with LeCellier reservation for 23 at 2pm.

Wondering what kind of Grand Opening stuff might be happening and if we should try to catch some of it by park hopping


----------



## ghtx

Berlioz70 said:


> Pete's Sideshow and Big Top Souvenirs are not part of the Nov previews/Dec opening.
> 
> HOWEVER... Wdwmagic is reporting those locations will be open prior to Dec. 6th.



Well, that link says PSS will be open "in time for the grand opening on Dec. 6."  That doesn't necessarily mean _before_ Dec. 6th.  I can't understand why they're being so vague just about this attraction (and Big Top Souvenirs).


----------



## mnmhouston

For Under the Sea attraction, what's the difference between and e-ticket and FP?


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

mnmhouston said:


> For Under the Sea attraction, what's the difference between and e-ticket and FP?



There is no longer such a thing as an "e-ticket." This is a leftover term from the days when you needed tickets to ride each and every ride at Disney. The tickets were categorized, with "E" tickets being for the most popular rides and "A" tickets being for the smallest/least popular rides. The term is still used (by fans, not by Disney) to refer to "big," "exciting" or "popular" rides...all of which is highly subjective.

FP, I imagine you know, gives you a return time for an attraction and allows you to skip the stand-by line at that time to enter the usually shorter FP line.


----------



## mnmhouston

GenevieveRaqs said:


> There is no longer such a thing as an "e-ticket." This is a leftover term from the days when you needed tickets to ride each and every ride at Disney. The tickets were categorized, with "E" tickets being for the most popular rides and "A" tickets being for the smallest/least popular rides. The term is still used (by fans, not by Disney) to refer to "big," "exciting" or "popular" rides...all of which is highly subjective.
> 
> FP, I imagine you know, gives you a return time for an attraction and allows you to skip the stand-by line at that time to enter the usually shorter FP line.



Thanks for the explanation!  In trying to figure out in this attraction will have FP, I read the 1st page of the thread and it said e-ticket ride.  

Wonder if it will use FP.


----------



## hildyp

mnmhouston said:


> Thanks for the explanation!  In trying to figure out in this attraction will have FP, I read the 1st page of the thread and it said e-ticket ride.
> 
> Wonder if it will use FP.



It's my understanding that it will have a FP.  The one is DL uses FP


----------



## mnmhouston

hildyp said:


> It's my understanding that it will have a FP.  The one is DL uses FP



Great, thanks! akes life a little easier


----------



## jade1

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...azing-aerial-views-of-the-new-Fantasyland.htm

What is that brown tree branch looking thing in photo 5?


----------



## DCTooTall

jade1 said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...azing-aerial-views-of-the-new-Fantasyland.htm
> 
> What is that brown tree branch looking thing in photo 5?



It's part of the Little Mermaid rockwork.

  It extends over/above the service access road and helps mask the back side of the show building and backstage areas.


----------



## ghtx

jade1 said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...azing-aerial-views-of-the-new-Fantasyland.htm
> 
> What is that brown tree branch looking thing in photo 5?



Part of the Under the Sea ride (see photo #1).


----------



## jade1

Oh yea I see-thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

What I find MOST telling about those overhead pictures though...

  If you look,  there are constructions walls in place between the Castle Walls and the entrance area of Belle's M&G.     Since this is back inside the existing construction walls,  and include a gate blocking off access to the BoG entrance and beyond,    it would seem to indicated that the Belle M&G may start to see openings in the not-too-distant future,  long before the rest of the previews start.


----------



## Reddog1134

DCTooTall said:


> What I find MOST telling about those overhead pictures though...
> 
> If you look,  there are constructions walls in place between the Castle Walls and the entrance area of Belle's M&G.     Since this is back inside the existing construction walls,  and include a gate blocking off access to the BoG entrance and beyond,    it would seem to indicated that the Belle M&G may start to see openings in the not-too-distant future,  long before the rest of the previews start.



I was thinking the same thing.

Those walls are not typically found "inside" the construction areas and it seems really early to have them up for November previews.

ETA: Unless that area is being accessed by CM's during training.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Berlioz70 said:


> Officially Confirmed:
> 
> Pete's Silly Sideshow will be home to:
> The Great Goofini
> The Astounding Donaldo
> Minnie Magnifique
> Madame Daisy Fortuna
> 
> All in the Details: Meet the Gang at Petes Silly Sideshow in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 7, 2012



So does this mean she will only appear in this costume now ? I guess no one has any idea of when this is going to happen do they?


----------



## Reddog1134

EEs*Mommy said:


> So does this mean she will only appear in this costume now ? I guess no one has any idea of when this is going to happen do they?



Most likely, but you can still see her in her traditional outfit at Epcot.

Nothing official but WDWMagic is saying it will be open by 12/6.


----------



## DCTooTall

Reddog1134 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Those walls are not typically found "inside" the construction areas and it seems really early to have them up for November previews.
> 
> ETA: Unless that area is being accessed by CM's during training.



I COULD logically see them putting the walls up on the Mine Train side of the walkways in prep for November.   That lower half it pretty much done,  and they wouldn't be getting in the way with the current construction activity.   Put the walls in now while you are working that way and you don't have to worry about them later.

 the Telling bit to me is the gate at the end of that wall stretch.   If it was for the Previews in November, why bother putting the gate there when the entire area will be opening for previews?


----------



## DanBoris

Reddog1134 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Those walls are not typically found "inside" the construction areas and it seems really early to have them up for November previews.
> 
> ETA: Unless that area is being accessed by CM's during training.



This is what I was thinking. They may have put up the walls because they are getting a lot more press, executives, and/or CMs going into the area for various reasons.


----------



## jenlov

Does anyone have a different link to the video posted to youtube?  The one posted was removed from youtube.


----------



## Berlioz70

It's also here... but it's actually a Disney Video that WDW NewsToday slapped their logo on, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's pulled soon as well!


----------



## acamusic

ETA: Unless that area is being accessed by CM's during training.[/QUOTE]

Won't most cast members enter from the street side?  Also, why would they begin training now for a Nov. opening, or even an October opening?  It can't take months to train for this--most likely a few days or a week. Seems like this thing is ready to go.  Be ready for a September 1st shocker:  Enchanted Tales with Belle soft opens.


----------



## jenlov

Thank you!!!  so cool!


----------



## katytrott

jade1 said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...azing-aerial-views-of-the-new-Fantasyland.htm
> 
> What is that brown tree branch looking thing in photo 5?



I was intreagued by photo no. 6 - there's a few extra entrances/exits in the brickwork round BOG (as well as the main entrance) and was wondering/hoping there might be extra stuff round that area. It reminds me of the caves and brickwork round Sleeping Beauty Castle in Disneyland Paris where there are caves/walkways to explore (bit like Tom Sawyer Island). Probably just other exits for the restaurant but they may be designed like caves!


----------



## bjakmom

I can't wait until the water comes in!!  Then I'll know they're ready.


----------



## HsvScrapGirl

I just saw on AllEars this morning that soft openings for the Fantasyland Expansion are expected to begin November 19th with the grand opening on December 6th.  Of course this is minus the Princess Fairytale Hall (2013) and the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (2014).


----------



## pilferk

DCTooTall said:


> What I find MOST telling about those overhead pictures though...
> 
> If you look,  there are constructions walls in place between the Castle Walls and the entrance area of Belle's M&G.     Since this is back inside the existing construction walls,  and include a gate blocking off access to the BoG entrance and beyond,    it would seem to indicated that the Belle M&G may start to see openings in the not-too-distant future,  long before the rest of the previews start.



You also, typically, don't put in that kind of detailed, final, landscaping until you are 100% done in the area.  Too much of a chance of it getting damaged.  I'm also not sure why they'd put it in 3 months prior to actual opening, either.  Seems like a waste of water and resources to care for "final" landscaping in an area that's not going to see guests for quite awhile.

On the more pessamistic side, that could also be your answer: The additional walls are up to let the landscaping crew/caretakers in, but keep them out of the construction (hard hat) zones.


----------



## BuzzandWoodyMom

HsvScrapGirl said:


> I just saw on AllEars this morning that soft openings for the Fantasyland Expansion are expected to begin November 19th with the grand opening on December 6th.  Of course this is minus the Princess Fairytale Hall (2013) and the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (2014).


This has been heavily /discussed/debated the last 3 days on a number of threads.


----------



## MSUmom

I was looking at the latest aerial views on WDW Magic.    Where is the princess meet and greet going to be.   Does anyone know or can tell from the pictures?


----------



## DCTooTall

MSUmom said:


> I was looking at the latest aerial views on WDW Magic.    Where is the princess meet and greet going to be.   Does anyone know or can tell from the pictures?



The Princess M&G is going to be located in the spot recently vacated by Snow White's Scary Adventures.

 Since most of the overhead shots are of the actual expansion area work,  You aren't going to see much in those pictures of the Fairytale Banquet Hall.      You also likely aren't going to get to see much on the outside to indicate it's progress since the building already exists and it's mostly an interior refurb with a probable enhanced Entrance facade.  (similar to how Pooh got an entrance facade upgrade)


----------



## MSUmom

DCTooTall said:


> The Princess M&G is going to be located in the spot recently vacated by Snow White's Scary Adventures.
> 
> Since most of the overhead shots are of the actual expansion area work,  You aren't going to see much in those pictures of the Fairytale Banquet Hall.      You also likely aren't going to get to see much on the outside to indicate it's progress since the building already exists and it's mostly an interior refurb with a probable enhanced Entrance facade.  (similar to how Pooh got an entrance facade upgrade)



Got It - thank you!!!


----------



## HsvScrapGirl

BuzzandWoodyMom said:


> This has been heavily /discussed/debated the last 3 days on a number of threads.




Sorry, I have been out of pocket for a couple of days with doctors appointments.  It was news to me.


----------



## Reddog1134

MSUmom said:


> I was looking at the latest aerial views on WDW Magic.    Where is the princess meet and greet going to be.   Does anyone know or can tell from the pictures?



DCTooTall is correct.  Here is an exterior picture.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Berlioz70 said:


> New FLE video - this is the video that was posted internally for Cast Members. It has some great shots of lumiere, the magic mirror, and inside Beast's castle:
> 
> Preview of New Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom - Behind the Walls and Inside!



Love the video! Thanks Berlioz70. Wonderful information as always.


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney Parks Blog:

All in the Details: Imagineers Add Character to Belle’s Village in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## missmary

This question and answer are at the bottom of the new blog:

Dear Jennifer, I have writen you an e-mail but I guess its easier to talk here 
I am going away from orlando on Nov 19th in the morning, which is very sad but I have the oportunity to change my ticket. These previews are going to be for everyone in the park? Will we be able to visit the area already on nov 19th? I dont want to miss it for a day! Thanks a lot for your reply 

Jennifer Fickley-Baker on August 14th, 2012 at 10:34 am
Previews are open to all park guests beginning on Nov. 19. The preview period means that attractions/experiences may have shorter operating times.

Pretty interesting answer! Will probably make a lot of Disers happy.


----------



## DanBoris

missmary said:


> This question and answer are at the bottom of the new blog:
> 
> Dear Jennifer, I have writen you an e-mail but I guess its easier to talk here
> I am going away from orlando on Nov 19th in the morning, which is very sad but I have the oportunity to change my ticket. These previews are going to be for everyone in the park? Will we be able to visit the area already on nov 19th? I dont want to miss it for a day! Thanks a lot for your reply
> 
> Jennifer Fickley-Baker on August 14th, 2012 at 10:34 am
> Previews are open to all park guests beginning on Nov. 19. The preview period means that attractions/experiences may have shorter operating times.
> 
> Pretty interesting answer! Will probably make a lot of Disers happy.



Yep, she also posted that a number of times in response to questions on the original blog announcing the opening dates.


----------



## cindyfan

Sorry if I may have missed it somewhere...... been quite busy at work....

But any rumors on the Passholders Preview??  

I saw that there is supposed to be one..... just nothing more than that.... any rumors on dates, details, etc???

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

cindyfan said:


> Sorry if I may have missed it somewhere...... been quite busy at work....
> 
> *But any rumors on the Passholders Preview??*
> 
> I saw that there is supposed to be one..... just nothing more than that.... any rumors on dates, details, etc???
> 
> Thanks!



Zip so far, I check my passholder site almost daily.  My presumption is that it will be the weekend of the 17th/18th or perhaps the weekend before, but I could easily be wrong.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## gwmort

mesaboy2 said:


> Zip so far, I check my passholder site almost daily.  My presumption is that it will be the weekend of the 17th/18th or perhaps the weekend before, but I could easily be wrong.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.



There was a post on the DVC sub-forum from someone who got an e-mail from member services stating there was going to be a DVC member preview as well.


----------



## cindyfan

mesaboy2 said:


> Zip so far, I check my passholder site almost daily.  My presumption is that it will be the weekend of the 17th/18th or perhaps the weekend before, but I could easily be wrong.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.



Hmmmmmmm??   
Food & Wine ends Nov 12.
And Thanksgiving is Nov 22 with general public pre-views starting the 19th which is that Monday.

It would be nice to have it coincide with the last weekend of F&W ...Nov 10 & 11.  that would be the only weekend I could go.

Oops...... just realized the 9 & 10 is Wine and Dine Half Marathon.   

Well Disney...... come-on!!!  what's your plans?


----------



## PrincessKati

missmary said:


> This question and answer are at the bottom of the new blog:
> 
> Dear Jennifer, I have writen you an e-mail but I guess it’s easier to talk here
> I am going away from orlando on Nov 19th in the morning, which is very sad but I have the oportunity to change my ticket. These previews are going to be for everyone in the park? Will we be able to visit the area already on nov 19th? I don’t want to miss it for a day! Thanks a lot for your reply
> 
> Jennifer Fickley-Baker on August 14th, 2012 at 10:34 am
> Previews are open to all park guests beginning on Nov. 19. The preview period means that attractions/experiences may have shorter operating times.
> 
> Pretty interesting answer! Will probably make a lot of Disers happy.



This is good to know! Thank you!!!


----------



## andyman8

The following is an update on what we know and what we don't about FLE. Take a look!

http://www.disneyparksplanning.com/...tes-announced-additional-concept-art-released


----------



## mom2rtk

andyman8 said:


> The following is an update on what we know and what we don't about FLE. Take a look!
> 
> http://www.disneyparksplanning.com/...tes-announced-additional-concept-art-released



HUH?

That says it will grand open on 12/8.

Seems like a pretty basic detail to get right. Did something change?


----------



## andyman8

mom2rtk said:


> HUH?
> 
> That says it will grand open on 12/8.
> 
> Seems like a pretty basic detail to get right. Did something change?



As basic of a detail it is, I got it wrong. Rest assured, it is changed. Sorry. Nothing changed...I just had a "moment." Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## mom2rtk

andyman8 said:


> As basic of a detail it is, I got it wrong. Rest assured, it is changed. Sorry. Nothing changed...I just had a "moment." Thanks for correcting me.



Sorry about that. I didn't realize that was your blog or I would have phrased that differently. I really thought I might have missed something. I actually AM a little surprised the aren't grand opening on a Saturday. And I really wanted to believe it too since our first MK day is the 7th....


----------



## andyman8

mom2rtk said:


> Sorry about that. I didn't realize that was your blog or I would have phrased that differently. I really thought I might have missed something. I actually AM a little surprised the aren't grand opening on a Saturday. And I really wanted to believe it too since our first MK day is the 7th....



No, thank you! I was giving out inaccurate information. Sorry, if I sounded snarky. Seriously, though, thanks for the heads up. It really is appreciated.


----------



## mom2rtk

andyman8 said:


> No, thank you! I was giving out inaccurate information. Sorry, if I sounded snarky. Seriously, though, thanks for the heads up. It really is appreciated.



No problem at all. I just thought I sounded a little harsh. Glad it helped.


----------



## exwdwcm

cindyfan said:


> Hmmmmmmm??
> Food & Wine ends Nov 12.
> And Thanksgiving is Nov 22 with general public pre-views starting the 19th which is that Monday.
> 
> It would be nice to have it coincide with the last weekend of F&W ...Nov 10 & 11.  that would be the only weekend I could go.
> 
> Oops...... just realized the 9 & 10 is Wine and Dine Half Marathon.
> 
> Well Disney...... come-on!!!  what's your plans?


I don't know- 9&10 is a pretty busy/packed weekend already, but maybe they'll do it knowing lots of people plan to be there already? 

Wine and dine half 
Festival of the Masters at DTD
Last weekend of F&W
end of Jersey week
Veterans Day that Monday
golf tournament


----------



## DanBoris

andyman8 said:


> As basic of a detail it is, I got it wrong. Rest assured, it is changed. Sorry. Nothing changed...I just had a "moment." Thanks for correcting me.



You missed the change further down the page:

"As stated, Disney also revealed that both Pete's Silly Sideshow and Big Top Souvenirs would open on December 8 with the majority of 'New Fantasyland'"


----------



## kswm30b

I'm so anxious for them to release passholder previews information! If I could get in, I'm thinking of flying down for the day or so since I don't know when my next trip is, and I'm going to be at Disneyland when NFL officially opens.  but the sooner I could get a flight the better....so release the info for me Disney!


----------



## ses1230

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-noon-august-20/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY12Q2FBDM0337


----------



## Bephus

I can't wait to make my reservation!!! Hoping for dinner the night before the marathon in January.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## exwdwcm

Unfortunately we are just missing the ADRs, we leave on 11/17.  But the fact they are taking ADRs for Nov 19th tells me they expect the restaurant to be in working order  and completely operational----i mean, i doubt they would give you an ADR during this "preview" period and then potentially shut it down at certain times for tweaking.  

They'd have some angry guests on their hands.   That leads me to believe soft openings might happen the week before.  Still holding out hope as you can see....if this, if that........

The blog article didn't say anything about potentially diminished hours  or anything for BoG like they've mentioned before around this  "preview".......


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Be Our Guest Restaurant Details – ADRs, Disney Dining Plan, Booking Dates
AUGUST 16, 2012 BY DOCTOR DISNEY LEAVE A COMMENT
New details have emerged for the Be Our Guest Restaurant that will be a part of the New Fantasyland in Walt Disney World’s Magic Kingdom. Some new revelations were announced by Disney and they include some changes including moving up the date that reservations can be made from August 28, 2012 to August 20, 2012. Check out the list below to know all you need to know about it.
~ Advanced Dining Reservations (ADRs) can first be made at 12:00 p.m. EST on Monday, August 20, 2012. The first date that dining reservations can be made for is November 19, 2012 when the previews of the New Fantasyland begin. Beginning on August 20, 2012, ADRs can be made up to 180 days out and only by calling 407-WDW-DINE or visiting the guest services of any Walt Disney World theme park or resort.
Online reservations will be available beginning on August 22, 2012.
~ Lunch at Be Our Guest will be on quick-service credit for lunch and one table-service credit for dinner on the Disney Dining Plan.
~ A credit card will be needed to make a reservation and the same $10 per person cancellation fee will be in place.

Taken from Doctor Disney


----------



## jessrose18

I am assuming lunch doesnt require an adr right??? thanks


----------



## gwmort

exwdwcm said:


> Unfortunately we are just missing the ADRs, we leave on 11/17.  But the fact they are taking ADRs for Nov 19th tells me they expect the restaurant to be in working order  and completely operational----i mean, i doubt they would give you an ADR during this "preview" period and then potentially shut it down at certain times for tweaking.
> 
> They'd have some angry guests on their hands.   That leads me to believe soft openings might happen the week before.  Still holding out hope as you can see....if this, if that........
> 
> The blog article didn't say anything about potentially diminished hours  or anything for BoG like they've mentioned before around this  "preview".......



Well, there are three different dining rooms, they could always shut one or two down at a time.  Nothing stops them from limiting the ADRs to whatever manageable stream they may believe they can handle during the preview phase.


----------



## BuzzandWoodyMom

I will be on the phone Monday for sure.  I am so glad we will get a chance to experience this during our November 23 - December 2 WDW trip.  This also gives me hope that we will be able to experience the other FLE attractions and rides during this time frame.  Can't wait!

Double Digit dance today - 99 days from check in!


----------



## andyman8

We may be going to Disney in Jan (contemplating running the Half-Marathon), so I'm thinking of maybe dining there. I'm really excited to see the theming and new experience. Plus, my daughter likes Beauty and the Beast.

Here's a new blog about it. Thanks for reading! http://www.disneyparksplanning.com/...-restaurant-to-open-reservations-on-august-20


----------



## SeeJackRunn

Here are some images Disney has been sending to travel agents to promote FLE.  I can't wait till December!
















source


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Those pictures are AMAZING!!! 

Question....

Anyone know if the new attractions will be open for Mvmcp?


----------



## andyman8

SeeJackRunn said:


> Here are some images Disney has been sending to travel agents to promote FLE.  I can't wait till December!
> 
> _(See Previous Post for Pictures)_
> 
> source



These are awesome. Thanks!


----------



## andyman8

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Those pictures are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Question....
> 
> Anyone know if the new attractions will be open for Mvmcp?



Disney has yet to comment on that, but I am pretty sure that MVMCPs after December 6 will include at least some of the FLE attractions. As for ones from Nov. 19 to Dec. 6, there's a chance. For dates before Nov. 19, it is highly unlikely.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Anyone notice this hidden mickeys in the pond?


----------



## mickeysgirl17

andyman8 said:


> Disney has yet to comment on that, but I am pretty sure that MVMCPs after December 6 will include at least some of the FLE attractions. As for ones from Nov. 19 to Dec. 6, there's a chance. For dates before Nov. 19, it is highly unlikely.



My party is on Dec. 4th. I was hoping the new attractions would be open by then for a head start. It is more likely that I will be able get more done during the party since they are limited ticket events especially if I waited til the end of the night. If not, I will have to battle the crowds on the 5th which is my scheduled MK day.


----------



## Photobee

exwdwcm said:


> Unfortunately we are just missing the ADRs, we leave on 11/17.  But the fact they are taking ADRs for Nov 19th tells me they expect the restaurant to be in working order  and completely operational----i mean, i doubt they would give you an ADR during this "preview" period and then potentially shut it down at certain times for tweaking.
> 
> They'd have some angry guests on their hands.   That leads me to believe soft openings might happen the week before.  Still holding out hope as you can see....if this, if that........
> 
> The blog article didn't say anything about potentially diminished hours  or anything for BoG like they've mentioned before around this  "preview".......



I'm wishing right along with you!!!  I can't see them opening reservations to people expecting a fantastic dining experience...only to have it be a learning experience for the wait staff etc!  I'm hoping for some soft openings while we are there!  Will we be able to ask any CM if there is a Soft opening in the area?  Or just be at the right place at the right time?


----------



## funhouse8

Photobee said:


> I'm wishing right along with you!!!  I can't see them opening reservations to people expecting a fantastic dining experience...only to have it be a learning experience for the wait staff etc!  I'm hoping for some soft openings while we are there!  Will we be able to ask any CM if there is a Soft opening in the area?  Or just be at the right place at the right time?



I'm wishing too, we will be there Nov. 9 - 13th and really hope we will be able to see some of FL. We have DVC so hoping maybe the preview will be during our time. This waiting is driving me crazy. Between this and the dessert party I am going bonkers. LOL


----------



## Reddog1134

There are some new artist renderings on the Disney Blog.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...sed-of-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Dan Murphy

More fabulous update photos from www.wdwmagic.com


http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...test-fantasyland-construction-site-update.htm

And a slight change in initial start of making DR's for new restaurant.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...he-'be-our-guest-restaurant'-reservations.htm


----------



## lisadisney2003

I LOVE all of these renderings, just wish it was all going to be open when we are there.


----------



## Disco

Pictures look great.  Seems to be a lot of room in front of those walls now with Dumbo gone. It'll probably end up beind a giant stroller parking lot.
Love the greenery on Eric's cliffs. Hard to imagine that it is artificial especially once it is done.
I do like how open and uncrowded the entire new area will be but a part of me just wishes that they cram more rides in...


----------



## rachel09985

Did you guys see that ACTUAL menus were released for Be Our Guest!!

Lunch Menu

Dinner

P.S. I just looked at this. I really can't believe that the same dessert options are to be served at the CS and TS! I am sure they just haven't finalized that yet.


----------



## Senator Tressel

Not that impressed with the dinner menu.


----------



## rachel09985

Gosh! I just noticed something weird again!!!

Did you see it said all entrees come with dessert!????!!!!

What is up with that! They really are catering to the dining plan, apparantly.


----------



## DsnyMama

Loving this!  The most updated renderings are beautiful!  Really makes the place look like a true "fantasyland" -  I really like it!  Can't wait!!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Not impressed with the dinner menu at all!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## chicagoshannon

I like that they seem to have healthier kids options.  I just wish they had a variety within the restaurant.  Like add grilled cheese or chicken nuggets also.


----------



## francis6306

I am SOOO excited.  This is going to be amazing! Looking at those pictures and knowing I'm going to get to see it all just makes me want to jump for JOY!!! I just hope that my girls can handle the crowds!! 

It does look REALLY open through there in those pictures where Dumbo had been. I'm sure that will be appreciated during really high crowd times!    Now I'm just hoping that I get my ressie for that Wednesday evening!!


----------



## danceintherain

Senator Tressel said:


> Not that impressed with the dinner menu.



I'm not either. It looks fine, but I was expecting a few more options. It won't make me too disappointed if I can't get a dinner ADR for my first trip after it opens.

The renderings look gorgeous! I really can't wait to see it.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Drawings are beautiful looks like a fully immersed area...like how the radiator springs ride is themed so well...

I like the menu a lot...something a bit different while not too far out.  The kids menu looks fantastic and so happy something beside nuggets and grilled cheese (which I am sure you can order off menu still).

Though we may try for lunch versus dinner just due to our schedules.  Besides the menu what will dinner offer that 
Unch won't, experience wise!?!


----------



## Yubbie

I really dislike the dinner menu. It needs another 2 or 3 entree choices that aren't seafood or "bone-in" meats (i.e. entrees with a boneless chicken breast and/or a beef tenderloin)


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Yubbie said:
			
		

> I really dislike the dinner menu. It needs another 2 or 3 entree choices that aren't seafood or "bone-in" meats (i.e. entrees with a boneless chicken breast and/or a beef tenderloin)



I completely agree. I don't consider myself a picky eater but there's nothing on here I would like!! Maybe I can get the French onion soup and some salad. Meh was really looking forward to having dinner here and not I'm not sure if I should.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

I really like both the lunch and dinner menus... 

There are a number of selections that are quite different from what you can get at every single other restaurant at Disney. And these menus offer significant variety at MK specifically. I'm especially thrilled with the healthier, real food on the kids' menus! For once, a restaurant that doesn't assume kids eat nothing but crap and carbs with a sprinkling of raw carrots on the side! 

So, to each their own...just makes it easier for us to get ADRs next time!


----------



## jessrose18

do you need an adr if you are planning on having lunch at bog???


----------



## mesaboy2

jessrose18 said:
			
		

> do you need an adr if you are planning on having lunch at bog???



No, it will be counter service during lunch.


----------



## DisneyBabies

hollygolitely93 said:


> Drawings are beautiful looks like a fully immersed area...like how the radiator springs ride is themed so well...
> 
> I like the menu a lot...something a bit different while not too far out.  The kids menu looks fantastic and so happy something beside nuggets and grilled cheese (which I am sure you can order off menu still).
> 
> Though we may try for lunch versus dinner just due to our schedules.  Besides the menu what will dinner offer that
> Unch won't, experience wise!?!



Love this! With a picky DH and DS, it's hard to get them to eat different things and this menu is great for everyone.

Possibly the animatronic characters that are rumored to go through the dining room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rachel09985 said:


> Gosh! I just noticed something weird again!!!
> 
> Did you see it said all entrees come with dessert!????!!!!
> 
> What is up with that! They really are catering to the dining plan, apparantly.



makes it seem like a glorified counter service too ... I mean, for a "fancy" dinner I'd want more than a cupcake for dessert with dinner


----------



## EEs*Mommy

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> Drawings are beautiful looks like a fully immersed area...like how the radiator springs ride is themed so well...
> 
> I like the menu a lot...something a bit different while not too far out.  The kids menu looks fantastic and so happy something beside nuggets and grilled cheese (which I am sure you can order off menu still).
> 
> Though we may try for lunch versus dinner just due to our schedules.  Besides the menu what will dinner offer that
> Unch won't, experience wise!?!



I thought I had read that the dining rooms open for cs will not be open for TS and vice vs


----------



## chartle

EEs*Mommy said:


> I thought I had read that the dining rooms open for cs will not be open for TS and vice vs



I thought they shared everything except for one room that's only dinner. 

If not then its just a separate restaurant


----------



## EEs*Mommy

chartle said:
			
		

> I thought they shared everything except for one room that's only dinner.
> 
> If not then its just a separate restaurant



It's likely you are right I'm functioning on 3 hours lol


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

SOOO happy! I was able to get through after 2 hours of trying to secure a reservation at BoG on THANKSGIVING!!!! I am so excited about FLE, this is just the icing on the cake for me!  We will be in WDW 11/17-11/24 celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary with our kids.  

I  thrilled we get to go to MVMCP PLUS experience FLE.

Happy Day!  I hope everyone here was able to get their dream reservation too! Those phone lines were a nightmare.

Have a MAGICAL DAY!


----------



## ses1230

EEs*Mommy said:


> I thought I had read that the dining rooms open for cs will not be open for TS and vice vs





chartle said:


> I thought they shared everything except for one room that's only dinner.
> 
> If not then its just a separate restaurant



This is what the Disney website says:


The mysterious West Wing, featuring an enchanted rose

The Rose Gallery with twirling, larger-than-life figures of Belle and Beast (*this dining room available at lunch only)
*
The Ballroom, elegantly styled with a domed ceiling, twinkling chandeliers and views of softly falling snow


----------



## Berlioz70

New Photo Report:

Dirk Wallen’s 8/16-19/12 WDW Photo Report


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney Parks Blog:

All in the Details: Step Inside the World of Belle Through Her Magic Mirror at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 21, 2012


----------



## ses1230

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> All in the Details: Step Inside the World of Belle Through Her Magic Mirror at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 21, 2012



That looks great, I can't wait to see it. 
I wonder what the lines will be like - seems like this might be something you need to head to right at RD.


----------



## pilferk

OK...that mirror transformation effect is SOOOOOO.....ahem freaking.....COOL!


----------



## pilferk

ses1230 said:


> That looks great, I can't wait to see it.
> I wonder what the lines will be like - seems like this might be something you need to head to right at RD.



I agree.   Belle at rope drop, followed by Mermaid, followed by the new Dumbo.  Then copious amounts of detail studying.


----------



## mom2rtk

Now that the BOG mess is behind us, I can start to get excited about details like this! I think I was really holding back my excitement until I found out if we'd get ADRs at BOG. I'm SO glad we can move forward now!  

Has anyone heard if Belle's Storytime will have fastpass? Or if it's for sure like the old storytime and she greets guests at the end?


----------



## DisneyDad79

mom2rtk said:


> Now that the BOG mess is behind us, I can start to get excited about details like this! I think I was really holding back my excitement until I found out if we'd get ADRs at BOG. I'm SO glad we can move forward now!
> 
> Has anyone heard if Belle's Storytime will have fastpass? Or if it's for sure like the old storytime and she greets guests at the end?



In the comments section of one of the Disney Parks Blogs it was stated that this would have fastpass.  According to Kenny the Pirate Belle will be available for pictures, but no autographs as to get everyone through quickly.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyDad79 said:


> In the comments section of one of the Disney Parks Blogs it was stated that this would have fastpass.  According to Kenny the Pirate Belle will be available for pictures, but no autographs as to get everyone through quickly.



Sounds perfect. Thanks!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I can't wait for part 2 of the video! I loved the detail that they put in.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

This is so exciting!!!! I can't wait!! So is this technically the queue to get to Story Time with Belle??


----------



## Disco

Isn't that mirror effect the same thing they used at (I think) a D 23 a couple years ago?
Looks nice but I don't know, the cottage looks kind of plain/normal until you get to the workshop. I wasn't feeling the excitement that the first imagineer was, that is for sure. "Look at all this ecliptic and crazy stuff!" (and he points to a wagon wheel and a fence with rope around the posts).
What made Mickey's and Minnies so fun was the surreal aspects and not a wooden chair.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Disco said:


> Isn't that mirror effect the same thing they used at (I think) a D 23 a couple years ago?
> Looks nice but I don't know, the cottage looks kind of plain/normal until you get to the workshop. I wasn't feeling the excitement that the first imagineer was, that is for sure. "Look at all this ecliptic and crazy stuff!" (and he points to a wagon wheel and a fence with rope around the posts).
> What made Mickey's and Minnies so fun was the surreal aspects and not a wooden chair.



I did get the impression they weren't done furnishing and accenting the cottage. I am positive it won't be that plain. Look at Mickey and MInnie's old Toon Town houses. They were packed full of eye catching fun things. I'm sure this will be the same. 

So the mirror, I am a bit confused, it looked like you are to go through it am I right? That's a bit trippy.  In a good way! 

Who here things Dec 6th is going to be mayhem there? We are going Nov 29-Dec 7th. HOping we will get to play before the official opening. Will they be doing an official ceremony in the morning of Dec 6th? I just want to go in and enjoy. Too much to ask right?


----------



## Senator Tressel

I would avoid the area on December 6. It might actually be closed for parts of that day for the media event or have limited access. It's impossible to even guess whether the general public will have access to the ceremony (meaning you will be able to get in position to see it). I think for Harry Potter, it was not possible for the general public to view.


----------



## hollygolitely93

So confused but also excited!  I have no idea how to tour the park now with the newness


----------



## kabbie

The Disney Imagineer mentioned on the video that the meet and greet will be with Belle, Lumiere and other members of the cast. I wonder who else. Also I'm so excited about Lumiere...he is one of my faves from the movie. I'll be there Jan 24-28, 2013. Also I read on wdwinfo about new meet n greet area at Storybook Circus with Fab Five in circus costumes. Does anyone know when they are scheduled to start? I love getting pics with the classic characters in new outfits.


----------



## pilferk

kabbie said:


> The Disney Imagineer mentioned on the video that the meet and greet will be with Belle, Lumiere and other members of the cast. I wonder who else. Also I'm so excited about Lumiere...he is one of my faves from the movie. I'll be there Jan 24-28, 2013. Also I read on wdwinfo about new meet n greet area at Storybook Circus with Fab Five in circus costumes. Does anyone know when they are scheduled to start? I love getting pics with the classic characters in new outfits.



Pete's Silly Sideshow.

I THINK they announced it will be open for the grand opening (Dec 6th) but not, necessarily, for the "preview" (Nov 19th - Dec 5th).

I would expect SOME "soft opening/preview", at some point, but it doesn't sound like it will be open for the whole FLE preview period.

Given your dates...you should be fine, though.


----------



## TJDisneymama

has there ever been any speculation about discontinuing Belle at Akershus now that's she'll have her own place at MK?  And maybe having BOG do her character meal there?


----------



## mom2rtk

TJDisneymama said:


> has there ever been any speculation about discontinuing Belle at Akershus now that's she'll have her own place at MK?  And maybe having BOG do her character meal there?



Belle was at Akershus even back when she had her storytime at the MK, so I'd be surprised. And everything I have read suggests they have no intention of making BOG a character meal. Even considering how cool I think that would be!


----------



## hollygolitely93

Is Belle at CRT?  Wonder if that will continue?  Would think possibly as a chance to get her autograph since not signing at her house.


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Is Belle at CRT?  Wonder if that will continue?  Would think possibly as a chance to get her autograph since not signing at her house.



She is. But I wouldn't be surprised to see that change since her village and Storytime are so close by. You can get her autograph at Town Square Theater. And she's in her yellow gown there.


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> She is. But I wouldn't be surprised to see that change since her village and Storytime are so close by. You can get her autograph at Town Square Theater. And she's in her yellow gown there.



That's right!  Then I'm with you she'll most likely be dropped...maybe Rapunzel would be added...hope, hope, hope or Merida...someone my toddler actually knows


----------



## ses1230

TJDisneymama said:


> has there ever been any speculation about discontinuing Belle at Akershus now that's she'll have her own place at MK?  And maybe having BOG do her character meal there?





mom2rtk said:


> Belle was at Akershus even back when she had her storytime at the MK, so I'd be surprised. And everything I have read suggests they have no intention of making BOG a character meal. Even considering how cool I think that would be!



And Cinderlla is usually at Akershus even though she is at CRT, too.



hollygolitely93 said:


> Is Belle at CRT?  Wonder if that will continue?  Would think possibly as a chance to get her autograph since not signing at her house.



Belle is at CRT, in her blue dress. I wonder if she will leave CRT, too. Maybe that will make room for Rapunzel or Tiana? That would be great!


----------



## pilferk

ses1230 said:


> And Cinderlla is usually at Akershus even though she is at CRT, too.



Is that relatively recent?

We've been 3 years in a row (Dec 2009, Dec 2010, Oct 2011) and have NEVER seen Cinderella at Akershus.  It's been some combination of Belle (greeter photo, always), Ariel, Aurora, Snow White, Jazmin, and Mulan.

Have they added her to the mix? Or were we just really unlucky?


----------



## mom2rtk

pilferk said:


> Is that relatively recent?
> 
> We've been 3 years in a row (Dec 2009, Dec 2010, Oct 2011) and have NEVER seen Cinderella at Akershus.  It's been some combination of Belle (greeter photo, always), Ariel, Aurora, Snow White, Jazmin, and Mulan.
> 
> Have they added her to the mix? Or were we just really unlucky?



I think it's just luck of the draw. We've seen her there several times over a number of years.


----------



## hollygolitely93

hollygolitely93 said:


> That's right!  Then I'm with you she'll most likely be dropped...maybe Rapunzel would be added...hope, hope, hope or Merida...someone my toddler actually knows



Wait...I just read on KennythePirate that belle drops from the theater and aurora most likely goes back in...thus maybe she stays at CRT...

Also Gaston will have a Meet and Greet...yippee!


----------



## ses1230

pilferk said:


> Is that relatively recent?
> 
> We've been 3 years in a row (Dec 2009, Dec 2010, Oct 2011) and have NEVER seen Cinderella at Akershus.  It's been some combination of Belle (greeter photo, always), Ariel, Aurora, Snow White, Jazmin, and Mulan.
> 
> Have they added her to the mix? Or were we just really unlucky?



That was breakfast in October 2011 and October 2010. Both of those times it was Belle greeting, Ariel, Snow, Aurora and Cinderella in the dining room.


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Wait...I just read on KennythePirate that belle drops from the theater and aurora most likely goes back in...thus maybe she stays at CRT...
> 
> Also Gaston will have a Meet and Greet...yippee!



NOOOO! That would mean she's not in her yellow gown anywhere in the park. And no autographs either.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> NOOOO! That would mean she's not in her yellow gown anywhere in the park. And no autographs either.



With our current custom plans this just scares me


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> NOOOO! That would mean she's not in her yellow gown anywhere in the park. And no autographs either.



Could she go to gold gown at CRT???  Or would that conflict with Akershus too much.  She has to give autographs somewhere in MK...don't you think?


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Could she go to gold gown at CRT???  Or would that conflict with Akershus too much.  She has to give autographs somewhere in MK...don't you think?



Everyone always said her dress was too big to wear at CRT and move around. I'm not sure if that's the case, but could be an issue. Also, I just don't see them having her apper in such close proximity and within sight lines of the Village.


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> Everyone always said her dress was too big to wear at CRT and move around. I'm not sure if that's the case, but could be an issue. Also, I just don't see them having her apper in such close proximity and within sight lines of the Village.



I hadnt heard that about the dress but as my oldest is a boy we weren't looking for princesses during our previous trips . Well, I guess we will have to wait and see...I can't see why they would move her out of the theater and CRT...my street smarts tell me she'll remain in one of those venues...maybe she'll rotate in/out of CRT?  I agree I can't see her in her blue dress a stone throw away from her meet and greet.  Hmm...she is in her blues at epcot too isn't she?  As Akershus she just does pictures no autographs in Her dress?  Darn you Belle and your bountiful wadrobe!


----------



## jessrose18

I love blue dress belle...she does wear it at epcot meet and greet.  I have also seen her in blue dress at dhs inside the animation building.  I have also ran into her at Epcot in the am inside the building where they do the fab5 meet and greet!


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> I hadnt heard that about the dress but as my oldest is a boy we weren't looking for princesses during our previous trips . Well, I guess we will have to wait and see...I can't see why they would move her out of the theater and CRT...my street smarts tell me she'll remain in one of those venues...maybe she'll rotate in/out of CRT?  I agree I can't see her in her blue dress a stone throw away from her meet and greet.  Hmm...she is in her blues at epcot too isn't she?  As Akershus she just does pictures no autographs in Her dress?  Darn you Belle and your bountiful wadrobe!



If she left TST the only place to see her in her ballgown would be Akershus. And while she's pretty regular there, that's not a 100% guarantee like seeing Cindy at CRT. Out in the park at Epcot, she is in her blue. And of course, this is the first trip we're not going to Akershus.

And honestly, having her in the rotation at CRT is pretty much worthless in my book. I'd like to know in advance if I can see her. And well, I like ballgowns.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pilferk said:


> Is that relatively recent?
> 
> We've been 3 years in a row (Dec 2009, Dec 2010, Oct 2011) and have NEVER seen Cinderella at Akershus.  It's been some combination of Belle (greeter photo, always), Ariel, Aurora, Snow White, Jazmin, and Mulan.
> 
> Have they added her to the mix? Or were we just really unlucky?



we've had Cindy our last two trips to Akershus (Belle greeting and then Snow White, Arora, Ariel, and Cindy walking around)

... wonder if they would change the host at Akershus away from Belle though ... since she is kind of the "host" of storytime would she stay the "host" for Akerhsus too?


----------



## TJDisneymama

TheMaxRebo said:


> ... wonder if they would change the host at Akershus away from Belle though ... since she is kind of the "host" of storytime would she stay the "host" for Akerhsus too?



that's what I meant - maybe they could still have her in rotation at Akershus (and CRT) but kind of weird to have her Host at Akershus when she has this whole land devoted to her now at MK.


----------



## mom2rtk

TJDisneymama said:


> that's what I meant - maybe they could still have her in rotation at Akershus (and CRT) but kind of weird to have her Host at Akershus when she has this whole land devoted to her now at MK.



If they really wanted a frenzy, they'd put Rapunzel out there as the host princess at Akershus.

But Belle had a storytime at the MK before and it never stopped them from having her there.

I really don't care what they do. As long as I can meet her at the MK somewhere in her ballgown.


----------



## Sandy Mouse

ses1230 said:


> That was breakfast in October 2011 and October 2010. Both of those times it was Belle greeting, Ariel, Snow, Aurora and Cinderella in the dining room.



Yes, for Feb/March 2010 and March 2011, except that in 2011 I think we had Jasmine instead of Belle, and Aurora was the greating/portrait princess.


----------



## Sandy Mouse

mom2rtk said:


> If they really wanted a frenzy, they'd put Rapunzel out there as the host princess at Akershus.
> 
> But Belle had a storytime at the MK before and it never stopped them from having her there.
> 
> I really don't care what they do. As long as I can meet her at the MK somewhere in her ballgown.



Akershus host princess appears in her ballgown.  Rapunzel doesn't have one (in the movie).


----------



## mom2rtk

Sandy Mouse said:


> Akershus host princess appears in her ballgown.  Rapunzel doesn't have one (in the movie).



Is that a rule or something? CRT mixes princesses in ballgowns with some who aren't and I see that as a more formal setting. And we've seen Jasmine at Akershus, and she's not in a ballgown.


----------



## pilferk

Sandy Mouse said:


> Akershus host princess appears in her ballgown.  Rapunzel doesn't have one (in the movie).



You could put her in the wedding dress (with short hair) she wore in the "short" about the wedding rings.

It's official cannon.

And we've seen Jazmin there...and she most assuredly was not in a ball gown.


----------



## chartle

pilferk said:


> You could put her in the wedding dress (with short hair) she wore in the "short" about the wedding rings.
> 
> It's official cannon.



Yea its not like her hair was an important part of the movie or anything.


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> Yea its not like her hair was an important part of the movie or anything.



Sure it was.

But...once the movie ended...she didn't have it any more.  She had short, brown hair.

So, when she got married....AFTER her hair was cut off...that's the style she was wearing.

Using the "overanalyze everything" Disney tenet: 
If you're seeing her at WDW, outside her tower and with Flynn Rider, you're likely seeing her AFTER her hair was supposed to have been cut.

I'm just sayin....


----------



## hollygolitely93

pilferk said:


> Sure it was.
> 
> But...once the movie ended...she didn't have it any more.  She had short, brown hair.
> 
> So, when she got married....AFTER her hair was cut off...that's the style she was wearing.
> 
> Using the "overanalyze everything" Disney tenet:
> If you're seeing her at WDW, outside her tower and with Flynn Rider, you're likely seeing her AFTER her hair was supposed to have been cut.
> 
> I'm just sayin....



When my five year old son saw her last year he said, "wow, how'd her hair grow so fast again? And turn back blond?". Just saying


----------



## Berlioz70

I've been out of town for the last week, so I have a little catching up to do - here's the latest DPB:

All in the Details: Head Under the Sea to Visit Ariel’s Grotto at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 28, 2012


----------



## Valgoof

pilferk said:


> Sure it was.
> 
> But...once the movie ended...she didn't have it any more.  She had short, brown hair.
> 
> So, when she got married....AFTER her hair was cut off...that's the style she was wearing.
> 
> Using the "overanalyze everything" Disney tenet:
> If you're seeing her at WDW, outside her tower and with Flynn Rider, you're likely seeing her AFTER her hair was supposed to have been cut.
> 
> I'm just sayin....





hollygolitely93 said:


> When my five year old son saw her last year he said, "wow, how'd her hair grow so fast again? And turn back blond?". Just saying



If we are going with that theory--Why do we ever see Beast??  That one always bugs me even though I think he is much cooler than those regular princes.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Berlioz70 said:


> I've been out of town for the last week, so I have a little catching up to do - here's the latest DPB:
> 
> All in the Details: Head Under the Sea to Visit Ariels Grotto at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 28, 2012



That looks really, really nice. The more I see, the more excited I'm getting.


----------



## mom2rtk

That looks awesome. It's been forever since we've gotten to see her in her fin. And I love that they're doing the seashell throne. Reminds me of the one she used to have in DL. Much better than her old rock!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Valgoof said:


> If we are going with that theory--Why do we ever see Beast??  That one always bugs me even though I think he is much cooler than those regular princes.



Because human Beast is kinda ugly!  I would ever line up to see Beast in human form


----------



## pilferk

Valgoof said:


> If we are going with that theory--Why do we ever see Beast??  That one always bugs me even though I think he is much cooler than those regular princes.



Looking at the storyline they're creating (and what they've portayed in the past in the parks), when you see Belle/Beast...it's PRIOR to the final scene in the movie.  Gaston is still alive, for instance.  There's a sizable bit of time, there, when Belle is in the castle with Beast, and they're falling in love...but prior to that final series of events.  We only get snippets during that time (which you can see, in the movie, by the passing of the seasons).

With Rapunzel...there isn't.  We see the full series of events on the journey, and leading up to Rapunzel saving Flynn.

Look, I know I'm seriously over-analyzing, here.  But that's exactly the kind of stuff Disney does.....

That anecdote at the beginning of The Unofficial Guide....it's funny because it's true.


----------



## Berlioz70

pilferk said:


> Looking at the storyline they're creating (and what they've portayed in the past in the parks), when you see Belle/Beast...it's PRIOR to the final scene in the movie.



You're right - Character portrayals are mid movie. 

Villains are still alive
Beast in beast form, enchanted objects remain enchanted
Ariel in fin
Rapunzel with long hair
Aladdin as Street Rat
Jafar in Human Form
Bert/Poppins in Jolly Holiday
Hubert/Hamish/Harris in Bear Form
Mulan in Match Maker


Tiana is a rare appearance of the end story

Those are just the ones I can think of at the top of my head.


----------



## mom2rtk

Funny though how it ususally ends up in the part of the movie where she has on her prettiest dress.


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Funny though how it ususally ends up in the part of the movie where she has on her prettiest dress.



LOL - so true!!!


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> Funny though how it ususally ends up in the part of the movie where she has on her prettiest dress.



I thought it was the most expensive dress.  

Oops, who said that?


----------



## RyMacJ

Berlioz70 said:


> I've been out of town for the last week, so I have a little catching up to do - here's the latest DPB:
> 
> All in the Details: Head Under the Sea to Visit Ariels Grotto at Magic Kingdom Park, Aug 28, 2012



Well, I'd planned CRT so we wouldn't have to stand in line for most princesses, but looks like we'll be in Ariel's line, b/c I have to get a picture of my girls here! Especially since she'll be in her fin at this and a dress at CRT. Oh well...I guess we'll suffer.


----------



## mom2rtk

Has anyone heard if they will have fastpass for Ariel's meet & greet?


----------



## Venomhatch

mom2rtk said:


> Has anyone heard if they will have fastpass for Ariel's meet & greet?



I have never heard of them having fast passes for any meet and greet. So I believe not for her either. I am a CM at the poly and I can check but at this moment I dont believe so.


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> Has anyone heard if they will have fastpass for Ariel's meet & greet?





Venomhatch said:


> I have never heard of them having fast passes for any meet and greet. So I believe not for her either. I am a CM at the poly and I can check but at this moment I dont believe so.



What about the current M&G on main street for Mickie and Minnie and the Princesses. They have had FP ever since they moved from Toon Town.


----------



## Venomhatch

chartle said:


> What about the current M&G on main street for Mickie and Minnie and the Princesses. They have had FP ever since they moved from Toon Town.



That was because they got relocated to MS. Now they will be moved back with no FP.


----------



## mesaboy2

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> That was because they got relocated to MS. Now they will be moved back with no FP.



This is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## Venomhatch

mesaboy2 said:


> This is the first I've heard of this.



This is what a friend in MS Guest Relations said.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'd be shocked to see the princess meet & greet not have FP when it relocates. They are adding FP all over in anticipation of NexGen to provide more capacity to that system.


----------



## Venomhatch

mom2rtk said:


> I'd be shocked to see the princess meet & greet not have FP when it relocates. They are adding FP all over in anticipation of NexGen to provide more capacity to that system.



Just asked three people here (all of them have a higher pay grade). This is what they said:

At first open there is not supposed to be any FP until the the new system is up and running bug free. So I am guessing that FP will eventually show up but perhaps not at first.


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Has anyone heard if they will have fastpass for Ariel's meet & greet?



I expect FP for Belle, Ariel, Pete's Silly Sideshow, and Fairytale Hall - in addition to new Character FPs opening up at the other parks as well!

As PP said, it may not happen immediately, but will likely be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

With Ariel appearing as she is right now, it would need to be at the end of the movie. She has legs, is with Eric and she can talk.  I overanalyze too. 



Berlioz70 said:


> You're right - Character portrayals are mid movie.
> 
> Villains are still alive
> Beast in beast form, enchanted objects remain enchanted
> Ariel in fin
> Rapunzel with long hair
> Aladdin as Street Rat
> Jafar in Human Form
> Bert/Poppins in Jolly Holiday
> Hubert/Hamish/Harris in Bear Form
> Mulan in Match Maker
> 
> 
> Tiana is a rare appearance of the end story
> 
> Those are just the ones I can think of at the top of my head.


----------



## andyman8

So far, no one really knows the FP character situation, but here's my best guess.

Mickey Mouse: Town Square Theater - FASTPASS Available
Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck, Goofy, Daisy: Pete's Silly Sideshow - FASTPASS Unknown (I think it'll be available; installed after it opens)
Cinderella, Auora, Snow White, Tiana (maybe): Princess Fairytale Hall - FASTPASS Unknown (99% sure it will offer it when it opens)
Rapunzel: Former Skyway Station - FASTPASS Unknown (I don't expect this to offer it)
Belle, Beast: Near Belle's Cottage - FASTPASS Unknown (doubt this will offer it)
Ariel, Prince Eric: Near Journey of the Little Mermaid - FASTPASS Unknown (doubt this will offer it)

These are all associated with New Fantasyland. I don't believe any except the Fairytale Hall will offer FP when it opens but I think Pete's may, too, offer FASTPASS. For more information, visit the following links.

http://www.disneyparksplanning.com/characterchange1.htm
http://www.disneyparksplanning.com/...tes-announced-additional-concept-art-released

As you can see, the concept art for PSS does not show a FP queue. Regarding Mickey at the Town Square Theater, I think those CMs were incorrect, as Disney has constantly referred to this as "Mickey's permanent home."

By the way (unrelated), I've heard Disney plans on installing FP on the Epcot Character Spot in early 2013.


----------



## Sydnerella

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Funny though how it ususally ends up in the part of the movie where she has on her prettiest dress.



And how fortunate for a certain very talented gown designer and crazed disney fan that we all know and admire 

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Berlioz70

Seven Dwarfs Mine Train coaster track onsite


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> What about the current M&G on main street for Mickie and Minnie and the Princesses. They have had FP ever since they moved from Toon Town.



Reportedly, Fairytale Hall (the new Princess meet and greet, formerly the Snow White Ride) will have fast pass, too.

I think, as part of the heavily rumored next incarnation of Fastpass...we'll be seeing a lot more Meet and Greets (the ones they do inside, at least) with Fastpasses.


----------



## mom2rtk

pilferk said:


> Reportedly, Fairytale Hall (the new Princess meet and greet, formerly the Snow White Ride) will have fast pass, too.
> 
> I think, as part of the heavily rumored next incarnation of Fastpass...we'll be seeing a lot more Meet and Greets (the ones they do inside, at least) with Fastpasses.



I agree. Adding more FP capacity of some sort (including meet & greets, parades, fireworks and attractions that previously had no FP) is the only way they can get enough capacity to make that system successful.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> I agree. Adding more FP capacity of some sort (including meet & greets, parades, fireworks and attractions that previously had no FP) is the only way they can get enough capacity to make that system successful.





The PP's report of FPs going away for the few M&Gs that currently have it is almost certainly a short-term change at worst.


----------



## pilferk

mesaboy2 said:


> The PP's report of FPs going away for the few M&Gs that currently have it is almost certainly a short-term change at worst.



I suspect that's part of the shuffling around AND prepping the new system. 

I bet most of the new INTERIOR ones have FP machines...they just might not be "turned on" until some later date.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Not sure if this has been posted as yet, amazing.......

VIDEO - Part two of Imagineering's tour through Enchanted Tales With Belle including a look at the animatronics



http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-tour-through-enchanted-tales-with-belle.htm

Part one if you missed it......

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-maurice's-cottage-in-the-new-fantasyland.htm


----------



## mom2rtk

^^^ I just saw this. It's FANTASTIC!

And as a bonus, it answers my question about where we'd find Belle in her yellow gown if she leaves TST.

I'm more excited than ever!


----------



## DisneyGuess

mom2rtk said:


> ^^^ I just saw this. It's FANTASTIC!
> 
> And as a bonus, it answers my question about where we'd find Belle in her yellow gown if she leaves TST.
> 
> I'm more excited than ever!



I loved it!!!!!
& was surprised to see her in her ballgown, I was expecting the blue dress, but I love it!!!!


----------



## pilferk

Another awesome video of that attraction!

My kids are going to flip out....


----------



## jade1

Impressive, these types of attractions look very low volume so indeed FP would be necessary IMO. 

If they get XPASS, I can see many folks reserving this as one of the choices before most or all others-esp with small kids.


----------



## pilferk

jade1 said:


> Impressive, these types of attractions look very low volume so indeed FP would be necessary IMO.
> 
> If they get XPASS, I can see many folks reserving this as one of the choices before most or all others-esp with small kids.



It looks similar in size to the exterior one they used to do (that then was morphed into a Rapunzel M&G and, I think, has changed again). Maybe slightly bigger.

The question is: Are there multiple incarnations of "the library".  I think, from watching the video, there might be two.  There seems to be identical doors to the left and right of the wardrobe.

That would seriously increase throughput.


----------



## Dan Murphy

pilferk said:


> ....The question is: Are there multiple incarnations of "the library".  I think, from watching the video, there might be two.  There seems to be identical doors to the left and right of the wardrobe.
> 
> That would seriously increase throughput.


Similar to the new Mickey meet and greet?


----------



## ghtx

pilferk said:


> It looks similar in size to the exterior one they used to do (that then was morphed into a Rapunzel M&G and, I think, has changed again). Maybe slightly bigger.
> 
> The question is: Are there multiple incarnations of "the library".  I think, from watching the video, there might be two.  There seems to be identical doors to the left and right of the wardrobe.
> 
> That would seriously increase throughput.



For that matter, is there anything that's stopping them from having more than one Belle?  That would speed things up.  I'm pretty sure this is how some mall Santas do it.


----------



## dawnmichele

The new Belle story time looks fantastic! I love of the details and can't wait to be there and soak it all in.

I wonder how it will be during low crowd times if there are only a few people in the audience? That probably won't happen for years though - and certainly won't be the case during our trip there this December (6-13)!


----------



## hollygolitely93

I'm torn...do I want to see the link or wait and be surprised early December...what to do...what to do...


----------



## pilferk

ghtx said:


> For that matter, is there anything that's stopping them from having more than one Belle?  That would speed things up.  I'm pretty sure this is how some mall Santas do it.



I would guess if there are two doors and two libraries..there's probably 2 Belles.
It's hard to tell if I'm seeing it right.  The double doors on the right, they show a couple of times.

The door(s?) to the left of the wardrobe...they don't focus on as much.  Could just be the CM entrance into the "greeting" area..or it could be another double door entrance to another version of the library.  There aren't any clear shots to be sure.  I actually think it's the door BEHIND Chris Kelly when she's doing her part of the interviews.  The best glimpse of the actual door is at the 1:21 mark of the video posted...focus is on the wardrobe, but you can see a door on the left of the screen...it looks to be open.


----------



## pilferk

Dan Murphy said:


> Similar to the new Mickey meet and greet?



Possibly.

It's just so hard to tell from the glimpses they give you of the second door (set of doors).


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> I'm torn...do I want to see the link or wait and be surprised early December...what to do...what to do...



I'm avoiding updates now that details are emerging.  I hope to go in November and want it to be fresh.


----------



## pilferk

OK..Zapruder film like analysis now and then I'd like opinions:

At 1:28, you see a set of double doors (the set that's off to the right of the wardrobe).  At the top of each door is a black "retractor".  

At 1:23, you see Chris Kelly doing an interview segment.  I'm 99% sure that those are the set of doors to the left of the wardrobe, behind her.  You can tell by the trim orientation.  You can CLEARLY see another of those black "retractors" on the door over her left shoulder (top center of the screen), attaching to the right side of the doorframe.

At 1:21..when you can somewhat clearly see the doorway to the left of the wardrobe.  One of the doors is open, but you can clearly (ok, somewhat clearly) see another "retractor" attached to the open door AND THE LEFT SIDE of the door frame.

That, to me, indicates there is a set of double doors there...which, to me, would indicate another version of the library is behind it.  Because there's no other reason to put in those "auto-open" theater type double doors that I can think of.

What do you all think (besides the fact I'm a crazy person who's way over-analyzing the film)?


----------



## jdcthree

Dan Murphy said:


> VIDEO - Part two of Imagineering's tour through Enchanted Tales With Belle including a look at the animatronics
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-tour-through-enchanted-tales-with-belle.htm



That looks AWESOME!!


----------



## hollygolitely93

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm avoiding updates now that details are emerging.  I hope to go in November and want it to be fresh.



All ineeded was another of like mind!  I will read but not open links...my new resolve


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:


> All ineeded was another of like mind!  I will read but not open links...my new resolve



Now if we can just get *pilferk *to stop going into Zapruder-like detail....


----------



## chartle

pilferk said:


> OK..Zapruder film like analysis now and then I'd like opinions:
> 
> At 1:28, you see a set of double doors (the set that's off to the right of the wardrobe).  At the top of each door is a black "retractor".
> 
> At 1:23, you see Chris Kelly doing an interview segment.  I'm 99% sure that those are the set of doors to the left of the wardrobe, behind her.  You can tell by the trim orientation.  You can CLEARLY see another of those black "retractors" on the door over her left shoulder (top center of the screen), attaching to the right side of the doorframe.
> 
> At 1:21..when you can somewhat clearly see the doorway to the left of the wardrobe.  One of the doors is open, but you can clearly (ok, somewhat clearly) see another "retractor" attached to the open door AND THE LEFT SIDE of the door frame.
> 
> That, to me, indicates there is a set of double doors there...which, to me, would indicate another version of the library is behind it.  Because there's no other reason to put in those "auto-open" theater type double doors that I can think of.
> 
> What do you all think (besides the fact I'm a crazy person who's way over-analyzing the film)?



OK I don't see the big aha. They can kind of do two shows at a time. 

But it must be tough for Belle she doesn't get a break having to run between two rooms.


----------



## chartle

hollygolitely93 said:


> All ineeded was another of like mind!  I will read but not open links...my new resolve





mesaboy2 said:


> I'm avoiding updates now that details are emerging.  I hope to go in November and want it to be fresh.



I dare you or do you want to be surprised on the theming of the new restrooms.

New Fantasyland restroom area construction


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:


> I dare you or do you want to be surprised on the theming of the new restrooms.
> 
> New Fantasyland restroom area construction



For that one, I dared.

Exterior construction photos are one thing.  Videos of interior spaces or of the attraction experiences themselves are another for me.

And of course, there's usually not much to see once inside a restroom.  Seen one, pretty much seen them all.


----------



## hollygolitely93

chartle said:


> I dare you or do you want to be surprised on the theming of the new restrooms.
> 
> New Fantasyland restroom area construction



Aw...construction photos don't count


----------



## mom2rtk

I have the spine of a jellyfish. I will continue to open and view all available video footage!


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> OK I don't see the big aha. They can kind of do two shows at a time.
> 
> But it must be tough for Belle she doesn't get a break having to run between two rooms.



The big aha isn't "can they".  They've done similar things before.

The big aha is "are they".

If they are (because they haven't and probably won't say either way) it massively effects how crowded the attraction will be, how long you can expect to wait, and how much throughput there is on the attraction.  This would be the first indication they're doing two shows, likely somewhat concurrently. I'd qualify that as "news".


----------



## pilferk

mesaboy2 said:


> Now if we can just get *pilferk *to stop going into Zapruder-like detail....



I actually AM trying to be somewhat vague about the overall content...and still get the point across.


----------



## czmom

Enchanted Tales with Belle looks amazing!!! Is it safe to say you will need to head there at RD to avoid a long wait?


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> Enchanted Tales with Belle looks amazing!!! Is it safe to say you will need to head there at RD to avoid a long wait?



Actually, I'm thinking Be Our Guest for lunch will be the new rope drop target.


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> I have the spine of a jellyfish. I will continue to open and view all available video footage!



Be sure to tell me what I'm missing


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Be Our Guest for lunch will be the new rope drop target.



Many a truth said in jest...

I plan to hit belle first thing...I a, actually splitting old fantasyland and new fantasyland in two days so I can be done with both before 11am when the onslaught of strollers arrives!  We shall see if my plan is smart of foolish!  Perhaps the area will feel so open it may not make sense to split in that way...we'll see...  Glad there are 10 days of soft openings prior to my arrival


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Be sure to tell me what I'm missing



Nope. I'm keeping it all to myself! 



hollygolitely93 said:


> Many a truth said in jest...
> 
> I plan to hit belle first thing...I a, actually splitting old fantasyland and new fantasyland in two days so I can be done with both before 11am when the onslaught of strollers arrives!  We shall see if my plan is smart of foolish!  Perhaps the area will feel so open it may not make sense to split in that way...we'll see...  Glad there are 10 days of soft openings prior to my arrival



Yeah, I was really only half kidding. I have read post after post from people wanting to go in the "off" hours of lunch. I have a hunch there won't BE any "off" hours. I hope Disney responds by opening as early as possible. We already know dinner seatings start at 4, so they'll need time to clear through th final diners. So maybe close at what..... 3? But if there's a long line, they'll have to probably close the line even soone than that to allow them to clear through.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I wonder who all of the kids were that got to see the new Belle area.  Cast members kids?


----------



## pilferk

czmom said:


> Enchanted Tales with Belle looks amazing!!! Is it safe to say you will need to head there at RD to avoid a long wait?



There are reports that there will be FP available...but how quickly they go is anyone's guess.  Given the run on FP's with Toy Story Mania..I'm guessing quick.

At least for now...that would be my target for RD.  Followed by Dumbo..then Little Mermaid.


----------



## ghtx

pilferk said:


> At least for now...that would be my target for RD.  Followed by Dumbo..then Little Mermaid.



Disagree.  Enchanted Tales, yes, depending on FP availability and speed.  But Dumbo is no longer a RD necessity since they added the second loop and FP.  Likewise, the Little Mermaid ride is very fast loading; there is never a long wait for it at DL.  

RD (for little tykes) should be Belle (probably), then PP, WtP, Tomorrowland Speedway.


----------



## czmom

mom2rtk said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Be Our Guest for lunch will be the new rope drop target.



Glad I got my dinner ADR so I don't have to worry about that one.  It will be very interesting to see how all of this pans out come 11/19.


----------



## pilferk

ghtx said:


> Disagree.  Enchanted Tales, yes, depending on FP availability and speed.  But Dumbo is no longer a RD necessity since they added the second loop and FP.  Likewise, the Little Mermaid ride is very fast loading; there is never a long wait for it at DL.
> 
> RD (for little tykes) should be Belle (probably), then PP, WtP, Tomorrowland Speedway.



We dont do pan....and dont seem to wait for pooh.  

Likewise...nobody likes the speedway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ghtx said:


> For that matter, is there anything that's stopping them from having more than one Belle?  That would speed things up.  I'm pretty sure this is how some mall Santas do it.



I was wondering the same thing - but the only potential issue is if the same guests goes twice and sees two different Belles - does that lessen the experience?


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was wondering the same thing - but the only potential issue is if the same guests goes twice and sees two different Belles - does that lessen the experience?



Well, that was always possible with the arrangement for meet & greets in Town Square Theater. I don't think they feel obligated to plan for a guest who happens to do something twice.


----------



## chartle

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was wondering the same thing - but the only potential issue is if the same guests goes twice and sees two different Belles - does that lessen the experience?



Even with only one room you could go again later in the day or the next day and the same thing could happen. 

Same for any M&G with a face character.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Well, that was always possible with the arrangement for meet & greets in Town Square Theater. I don't think they feel obligated to plan for a guest who happens to do something twice.





chartle said:


> Even with only one room you could go again later in the day or the next day and they same thing could happen.
> 
> Same for any M&G with a face character.



thanks! 

here's hoping they have tons of rooms and tons of Belles as I think this will be very popular and not a quick thru attraction


----------



## chartle

mesaboy2 said:


> For that one, I dared.
> 
> Exterior construction photos are one thing.  Videos of interior spaces or of the attraction experiences themselves are another for me.
> 
> And of course, there's usually not much to see once inside a restroom.  Seen one, pretty much seen them all.



But the theming is incredible. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGS8re8cIVI


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:


> But the theming is incredible.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGS8re8cIVI



Not biting.


----------



## chartle

mesaboy2 said:


> Not biting.



I triple dog dare you. Yes i have breached dare edicate and jumped ahead so sue me.


----------



## chartle

mesaboy2 said:


> Not biting.



No one knows how they got the soap dispensers to do that.


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> But the theming is incredible.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGS8re8cIVI



I'm not biting..but I'm gonna guess:

Rick Astley?


----------



## chartle

pilferk said:


> I'm not biting..but I'm gonna guess:
> 
> Rick Astley?



Party Pooper, there is a Disney reference near the end though.


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> Party Pooper, there is a Disney reference near the end though.



STILL not going to watch it.

I've been "Astley"ed too many times in the past....


----------



## Berlioz70

I've updated the first post to reflect the Soft Opening for Enchanted Tales with Belle:

New Fantasyland's Enchanted Tales with Belle now in limited previews


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> I've updated the first post to reflect the Soft Opening for Enchanted Tales with Belle:
> 
> New Fantasyland's Enchanted Tales with Belle now in limited previews



THAT is awesome.

Many of us speculated it would begin to run early, given the "finished" nature of the area and the landscaping.


----------



## chartle

Berlioz70 said:


> I've updated the first post to reflect the Soft Opening for Enchanted Tales with Belle:
> 
> New Fantasyland's Enchanted Tales with Belle now in limited previews



Is this really a soft opening though? To me a soft opening is where anyone walks up to the attraction and can go in if its open. 

I don't think "a limited number of invited guests were taken through the attraction" is really a soft opening. Something more like a cast member preview with their kids so we can shoot some promo video.  

I'm thinking CMs went up to families with the right mix of children and asked them if they wanted to go on the attraction. They may not have even been told where they were going.

I'm just waiting for all the "We are going to be there next week, how can we see it?" or "If its soft opening now it HAS to be open for our trip in October" posts.


----------



## DaveCN

Hopeful, though not expecting, that at least Belle will be open when we visit November 9-11.


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:


> Is this really a soft opening though? To me a soft opening is where anyone walks up to the attraction and can go in if its open.
> 
> I don't think "a limited number of invited guests were taken through the attraction" is really a soft opening. Something more like a cast member preview with their kids so we can shoot some promo video.
> 
> I'm thinking CMs went up to families with the right mix of children and asked them if they wanted to go on the attraction. They may not have even been told where they were going.
> 
> *I'm just waiting for all the "We are going to be there next week, how can we see it?"* or "If its soft opening now it HAS to be open for our trip in October" posts.



Like maybe me, tomorrow.  And then all your tempting will be moot.  

I also have a snowball's chance in...well, you know.


----------



## exwdwcm

DaveCN said:


> Hopeful, though not expecting, that at least Belle will be open when we visit November 9-11.


seeing that the attraction is pretty much done in the video makes me more confident we will get to see it on our Nov 8-17th trip.  woo hoo!


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> Is this really a soft opening though? To me a soft opening is where anyone walks up to the attraction and can go in if its open.
> 
> I don't think "a limited number of invited guests were taken through the attraction" is really a soft opening. Something more like a cast member preview with their kids so we can shoot some promo video.
> 
> I'm thinking CMs went up to families with the right mix of children and asked them if they wanted to go on the attraction. They may not have even been told where they were going.
> 
> I'm just waiting for all the "We are going to be there next week, how can we see it?" or "If its soft opening now it HAS to be open for our trip in October" posts.



I think we're talking about 2 different things.

The video was filmed awhile ago, (at least a couple weeks).  THAT batch of people were likely either VIP's or REALLY lucky guests..and it was probably the only "preview" they offered that day.

The article (and there's other reports on other boards confirming) is talking about the fact that, as of yesterday, they're offering limited previews.  Some people are saying they're sending out CM's to just invite guests into the attraction (not targeted, really) for limited amounts of time, and then just stopping.  

I'd agree..it's not really a soft opening.  But it's more than "completely closed", too.


----------



## Berlioz70

chartle said:


> Is this really a soft opening though? To me a soft opening is where anyone walks up to the attraction and can go in if its open.



Previews are when anyone can walk up.... Soft Openings are a test and adjust periods of small audiences in which Guests are _asked_ to try something out. Typically Soft Openings start out with CMs, but then regular Guests are slowly invited to participate as well. Many times the Soft Opening transfers into the Preview so quickly that telling the two apart is quite hard.

The words get thrown around so interchangeably that it's hard to differentiate what means what.  

Example: SotMK went into Soft Openings, during which time Alpha Cards were released. Then they went into Previews, during which time Beta Cards were released. Then it had it's big opening day celebration and the current card was released. That's the most obvious progression as the collateral changed. Most transitions are harder to spot.

Considering the GIANT wall, it'll be easy to know when Previews will kick off (which I'm guessing will be before Nov 19th for this particular attraction).

When they did the first test for the new Belle experience (May 2011), they pulled families from different areas of the parks, had them sign confidentiality agreements and then took them through a mock of what they were thinking of doing. It is likely that they'll do more of this, but I recommend: don't ask to participate and don't stand outside the area looking like a sad puppy waiting to be selected.

It was announced yesterday to CMs that soft openings had begun.


----------



## chartle

Berlioz70 said:


> but I recommend: don't ask to participate (those who ask are more likely to post info on the internet) and don't stand outside the area looking like a sad puppy waiting to be selected.



Is the area even open yet to get back there? I'm thinking the construction walls are still up and you can't even get on the path leading to the attraction. Thinking they won't come down until Nov 19 (is that the right date?) when true previews start. 

I guess the issue is that this is not a normal refurb/new attraction type opening where you can walk right by it or hang around (like for Star Tours) and hope its soft opening/previewing. The entire area is off limits.


----------



## Reddog1134

Berlioz70 said:


> Previews are when anyone can walk up.... Soft Openings are a test and adjust periods of small audiences in which Guests are _asked_ to try something out. Typically Soft Openings start out with CMs, but then regular Guests are slowly invited to participate as well. Many times the Soft Opening transfers into the Preview so quickly that telling the two apart is quite hard.



I've always heard the exact opposite.  Soft openings transition into grand openings for normal businesses.  A preview is for limited audiences.  You view it before any sort of opening (like a sneak preview for a movie).


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> Is the area even open yet to get back there? I'm thinking the construction walls are still up and you can't even get on the path leading to the attraction. Thinking they won't come down until Nov 19 (is that the right date?) when true previews start.
> 
> I guess the issue is that this is not a normal refurb/new attraction type opening where you can walk right by it or hang around (like for Star Tours) and hope its soft opening/previewing. The entire area is off limits.



Funny you should mention this.

We discussed an overhead view a couple weeks ago. While the walls are still up...they've added "interior" construction walls to the area, and a "gate" leading to the path to Enchanted Tales.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...syland-aerial-views-of-construction/16116.htm

and a better view here:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...syland-aerial-views-of-construction/16118.htm

They can open that gate, send CM's out to invite guests in, and then close the gate when they've decided to stop. 

Guests can enter...and not be in a hard hat zone.  Technically, they'd not be in the construction zone at all..because of the interior construction walls they added.


----------



## chartle

pilferk said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> We discussed an overhead view a couple weeks ago. While the walls are still up...they've added "interior" construction walls to the area, and a "gate" leading to the path to Enchanted Tales.
> 
> They can open that gate, send CM's out to invite guests in, and then close the gate when they've decided to stop.
> 
> Guests can enter...and not be in a hard hat zone.  Technically, they'd not be in the construction zone at all..because of the interior construction walls they added.



I was wondering that because I had seen those pics. I also have seen the overhead layout and it does look like since Belle is off to the side they can sneak people in. 

I just think its way to early to hope that there will be much chance (enough weasel words for you) that you are going to get an early look.


----------



## DisneyDad79

Reddog1134 said:


> I've always heard the exact opposite.  Soft openings transition into grand openings for normal businesses.  A preview is for limited audiences.  You view it before any sort of opening (like a sneak preview for a movie).



Well, based on the fact that all the stuff on the Disney Parks Blog refers to 11/19 as a previews, it would seem to go soft, preview, grand.  That said, they also are calling the AP events previews, so it seems the terms are a bit ambiguous.


----------



## pilferk

chartle said:


> I was wondering that because I had seen those pics. I also have seen the overhead layout and it does look like since Belle is off to the side they can sneak people in.
> 
> I just think its way to early to hope that there will be much chance (enough weasel words for you) that you are going to get an early look.




If you go back to my original post...I've added links to the pictures.  Gives you a pretty clear picture how they can get people in and out.

Chances are probably slim,right now...but will probably grow exponentially as the days pass.


----------



## Reddog1134

DisneyDad79 said:


> Well, based on the fact that all the stuff on the Disney Parks Blog refers to 11/19 as a previews, it would seem to go soft, preview, grand.  That said, they also are calling the AP events previews, so it seems the terms are a bit ambiguous.



True, but that is because I think Disney doesn't actually use the term "soft opening".

So the question is "What are they in real world vernacular?"


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just read that previews for enchanted tales have started!


----------



## chartle

chicagoshannon said:


> I just read that previews for enchanted tales have started!



Read a few posts back. There is some discussion on how these previews might work. Right now its only for a limited number of invited guests.


----------



## skepace

chartle said:


> Read a few posts back. There is some discussion on how these previews might work. Right now its only for a limited number of invited guests.



Not to sound stupid but what are "enchanted tales"?


----------



## Reddog1134

skepace said:


> Not to sound stupid but what are "enchanted tales"?



The new Meet and Greet with Belle from Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## skepace

Reddog1134 said:


> The new Meet and Greet with Belle from Beauty and the Beast.



Oh that sounds like fun!  

I wonder how to get on the "special list".


----------



## KandyM

The video preview really makes it look great.  That room is so small though!  I can not even imagine the size of the line waiting for this experience.  Although, there may be multiple rooms with multiple Belle's I suppose.....


----------



## chartle

KandyM said:


> The video preview really makes it look great.  That room is so small though!  I can not even imagine the size of the line waiting for this experience.  Although, there may be multiple rooms with multiple Belle's I suppose.....



Already discussed a few pages back.


----------



## pilferk

KandyM said:


> The video preview really makes it look great.  That room is so small though!  I can not even imagine the size of the line waiting for this experience.  Although, there may be multiple rooms with multiple Belle's I suppose.....



If you watch the video closely, you can see a set of double doors to the left AND to the right of the wardrobe.

We're pretty sure that means there are two rooms/theaters/libraries (whatever you want to call them).


----------



## Disco

pilferk said:


> If you watch the video closely, you can see a set of double doors to the left AND to the right of the wardrobe.
> 
> We're pretty sure that means there are two rooms/theaters/libraries (whatever you want to call them).



They should do one side for Beast and one for Belle.  He doesn't talk much but maybe they put a talking head on him or a silent act of some sort.
It would make it a little more boy friendly LOL.


----------



## chartle

Disco said:


> They should do one side for Beast and one for Belle.  He doesn't talk much but maybe they put a talking head on him or a silent act of some sort.
> It would make it a little more boy friendly LOL.



I think it would be a very very little bit. Its still a princess story.


----------



## KandyM

chartle said:


> Already discussed a few pages back.



Whoops!  You are right, sorry, I should have read through.  This thread has been busy the last couple of days.

I re-watched the video and it does look like two sets of doors to the library to me too.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Construction Photos:

Major Walt Disney World rumors and Magic Kingdom News, Aug 31, 2012


----------



## TJDisneymama

so are all the details expected to be complete for the opening in Nov/Dec.? Basically, will FL be entirely complete except for the Fairytale Hall and the Mine Train?  The enchanted forest and all the details, etc.?


----------



## Divaofdisney

So with the opening slated for Nov. 19th, does that mean it will be officially open to all guests visiting the park?? I know the official opening is in Dec. We have ADR's for BOG on Thanksgiving.


----------



## andyman8

Divaofdisney said:


> So with the opening slated for Nov. 19th, does that mean it will be officially open to all guests visiting the park?? I know the official opening is in Dec. We have ADR's for BOG on Thanksgiving.



I infer the following regarding these openings of the FLE:

_Annual Passholders and DVC Member Previews - Early November 2012
General Public Previews - November 19, 2012
General Public Opening - December 6, 2012_

Also, keep in mind "previews" are like soft openings, so the attractions will likely be open but may operate on-and-off throughout the day.


----------



## rachel09985

Does anyone think that they will be building one of the new Starbucks in to the new Fantasyland? I know their plan is to get a Starbucks into every major Disney park in the US so it makes sense to do this now all at once when the construction is going on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mistydoodles

Great video of the new Enchanted Tales with Belle in New Fantasyland.  It is the whole experience so if you want to be surprised DON'T watch.  ;-) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQLHvBZ-9I&sns=em


----------



## Disney_Princess83

rachel09985 said:


> Does anyone think that they will be building one of the new Starbucks in to the new Fantasyland? I know their plan is to get a Starbucks into every major Disney park in the US so it makes sense to do this now all at once when the construction is going on.
> 
> Any thoughts?



There has been speculation in some of the Starbucks threads that it will be in Fantasyland somewhere but there hasn't been any real information.


----------



## larryz

mistydoodles said:


> Great video of the new Enchanted Tales with Belle in New Fantasyland.  It is the whole experience so if you want to be surprised DON'T watch.  ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQLHvBZ-9I&sns=em



Wow.


----------



## rachel09985

mistydoodles said:


> Great video of the new Enchanted Tales with Belle in New Fantasyland.  It is the whole experience so if you want to be surprised DON'T watch.  ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQLHvBZ-9I&sns=em



I just watched it, I have to say I have mixed feelings

It does seem like an awesome experience and I love the Enchanted door, Maurice's house, Lumiere, and the Wardrobe, but I am not sure I love the character experience. It just seems "too much". It seems like chaos, there is tooo many people who will not want to get involved as you saw in the video. 

Also, what happens if there is not enough people for the parts? I am sure in the beginning there will be but what about over time? How can they change that storyline to accomodate parts? Do the workers make up for the parts? I feel like the library should have been a more interactive experience, as in come characters in the library hidden as animatronics that are hidden but come out at their part. 

I don't know, I just feel like there is too many parts to act out in this.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I agree with Rachel above.  Seems like a great concept, lots of very neat things.  But, the character part seemed convoluted.  The photo part looked terribly rushed.


----------



## ben1993

Really not sure how I feel about it, I was expecting something along the lines of Olivanders at WWoHP, the AA's are awesome and the actual idea of it is amazing but the execution might not work. It's very "kiddy" instead of aiming to appeal to _everyone_ and I definitely want to experience it but I sure ain't getting involved in the story telling stuff with a bunch of people's kids. A little disappointed at this point but I'll hold my judgment for when I see it in person!


----------



## twinklebug

ben1993 said:


> Really not sure how I feel about it, I was expecting something along the lines of Olivanders at WWoHP, the AA's are awesome and the actual idea of it is amazing but the execution might not work. It's very "kiddy" instead of aiming to appeal to _everyone_ and I definitely want to experience it but I sure ain't getting involved in the story telling stuff with a bunch of people's kids. A little disappointed at this point but I'll hold my judgment for when I see it in person!



:/ Same here... but I explained it to my 15 yo ds (who was seen skipping around the MK last week LOL) and he's excited about it and the opportunity to get everyone to ham up their roles.

Personally - I was hoping for a little extra magic at the end verses the "Pose for the photopass photographer" bit.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'll have to watch the entire video to see for myself. But the old Belle's Storytime had kids playing parts and there never seemed to be a problem getting enough willing volunteers.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I'll have to watch the entire video to see for myself. But the old Belle's Storytime had kids playing parts and there never seemed to be a problem getting enough willing volunteers.


----------



## ses1230

rachel09985 said:


> I just watched it, I have to say I have mixed feelings
> 
> It does seem like an awesome experience and I love the Enchanted door, Maurice's house, Lumiere, and the Wardrobe, but I am not sure I love the character experience. It just seems "too much". It seems like chaos, there is tooo many people who will not want to get involved as you saw in the video.
> 
> Also, what happens if there is not enough people for the parts? I am sure in the beginning there will be but what about over time? How can they change that storyline to accomodate parts? Do the workers make up for the parts? I feel like the library should have been a more interactive experience, as in come characters in the library hidden as animatronics that are hidden but come out at their part.
> 
> I don't know, I just feel like there is too many parts to act out in this.



I think they could easily cut out the suits of armor, laughing portraits, salt and pepper - I agree that part seemed like reaching. Overall it looks awsome, though. I do hope there is more than one library, or else the lines could be crazy. Anyone know - what was the part at the end where Belle said "this is a gift to remember this"?


----------



## jcemom

ses1230 said:


> I think they could easily cut out the suits of armor, laughing portraits, salt and pepper - I agree that part seemed like reaching. Overall it looks awsome, though. I do hope there is more than one library, or else the lines could be crazy. Anyone know - what was the part at the end where Belle said "this is a gift to remember this"?



I read somewhere that it's a bookmark. From the brief glimpse I had of it, it didn't appear to be anything too special, all one color, appeared to be made of regular paper. But hey, it's "free" and would work well on a scrapbook page, right?


----------



## Berlioz70

My understanding is that she passes out bookmarks while finishing off with a quick photo M&G.


----------



## wehavesix

Well, I can hardly wait to take y granddaughter to experience this in November! And as a pre-k teacher who is still a kid at heart, I will be thrilled if I am picked to play a part.


----------



## rachel09985

What are those character props made of? Are the guests allowed to keep that? 

A bookmark is a really cute idea!


----------



## TandLMommy28

So are the walls down around the cottage or are they taking people behind them?


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

I'm sure they're taking in select test groups.


----------



## Berlioz70

rachel09985 said:


> What are those character props made of? Are the guests allowed to keep that?



No, they are specific show props that are reused.



TandLMommy28 said:


> So are the walls down around the cottage or are they taking people behind them?



I'm not sure how they're selecting the Guests, but it's not open all day (I think I heard it stops before 5?) and it's not yet open everyday.

There is a door in the wall that Guests are ushered through.

Da Mouse’s New Fantasyland Construction Update September 2012: Cast Member Previews Begin & More!


----------



## TandLMommy28

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> No, they are specific show props that are reused.
> 
> I'm not sure how they're selecting the Guests, but it's not open all day (I think I heard it stops before 5?) and it's not yet open everyday.
> 
> There is a door in the wall that Guests are ushered through.
> 
> Da Mouse’s New Fantasyland Construction Update September 2012: Cast Member Previews Begin & More!



Thanks! We will be at MK two weeks from today. I'm hoping we get to do it. Would be so awesome. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> Da Mouse’s New Fantasyland Construction Update September 2012: Cast Member Previews Begin & More!



Interesting, it looks like they have removed the windows on Prince Eric's castle for some reason:

9/2012:
Bottom picture on this page:

http://damouse.com/2012/09/02/da-mouses-new-fantasyland-construction-update-september-2012-cast-member-previews-begin-more-part-4/#prettyPhoto

8/2012:


----------



## miprender

DanBoris said:


> Interesting, it looks like they have removed the windows on Prince Eric's castle for some reason:
> 
> 9/2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/2012:



Where? I don't see the difference


----------



## chartle

miprender said:


> Where? I don't see the difference



I see a huge difference, current looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the older one has windows.

 In other words am I the only one that sees only the older pic?


----------



## jkpmac

miprender said:


> Where? I don't see the difference



They are covered in Damouses photo`s.  I have often wondered if they would be lighted in the evening, maybe they took them out to do some modifications in that theme.


----------



## rachel09985

chartle said:


> I see a huge difference, current looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the older one has windows.
> 
> In other words am I the only one that sees only the older pic?


Yes, I only see the other pic.


----------



## DanBoris

rachel09985 said:


> Yes, I only see the other pic.



Yep, picture link stopped working. I have replaced it with a link to the page that has the picture.


----------



## earthcalling

Subbing


----------



## miprender

Ok I see it now. Weird I wonder what they are doing?


----------



## chartle

miprender said:


> Ok I see it now. Weird I wonder what they are doing?



I don't know but those windows are not just covered up they are gone.

I wonder if after they went up that either they were too small or were blocked by something else and couldn't be seen. 

I heard a story that one of the turrets on Cinderella Caste was not built after they realized it couldn't be seen by anyone on the ground.


----------



## Berlioz70

All in the Details: Hidden History at Casey Jr. Splash ‘N’ Soak Station at Magic Kingdom Park, Sept 4, 2012


----------



## DisneyGuess

Thought this was neat this morning on Disney Parks Blog. 
A sneak peek at Lefou's Brew at Gaston's Tavern, frozen apple juice with a hint of toasted marshmellow & passion fruit & mango foam on top!
& the signature sweet will be warm cinnamon rolls! Yum!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ern-in-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## twinklebug

DisneyGuess said:


> Thought this was neat this morning on Disney Parks Blog.
> A sneak peek at Lefou's Brew at Gaston's Tavern, frozen apple juice with a hint of toasted marshmellow & passion fruit & mango foam on top!
> & the signature sweet will be warm cinnamon rolls! Yum!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ern-in-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Ah, Disney's response to IOA's Butter Beer. We knew it was coming.


----------



## jcemom

DisneyGuess said:


> Thought this was neat this morning on Disney Parks Blog.
> A sneak peek at Lefou's Brew at Gaston's Tavern, frozen apple juice with a hint of toasted marshmellow & passion fruit & mango foam on top!
> & the signature sweet will be warm cinnamon rolls! Yum!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ern-in-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Could be just me, but that combination sounds gross.


----------



## pilferk

jcemom said:


> Could be just me, but that combination sounds gross.



It's getting pretty good reviews out west at Cars Land (it's the same recipe they use out there for Reds Apple Freeze at the Cozy Cone).

It doesn't sound great (nor does it sound awful) to me...I'll give it a shot and see.


----------



## ghtx

pilferk said:


> It doesn't sound great (nor does it sound awful) to me...I'll give it a shot and see.



That's just what I thought: I'll give it a shot (of vodka), and it will taste just fine!


----------



## jcemom

The toasted marshmallow part is what sounds icky to me.


----------



## pilferk

ghtx said:


> That's just what I thought: I'll give it a shot (of vodka), and it will taste just fine!



I like the way you think, my friend.


----------



## ses1230

Small bit of info about Gaston's tavern on the blog: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ern-in-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/

Eta, sorry, didn't see the previous post.


----------



## miprender

jcemom said:


> Could be just me, but that combination sounds gross.



 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## tofubeast

jcemom said:


> The toasted marshmallow part is what sounds icky to me.



Funny because that's the part that does sound good to me!


----------



## Berlioz70

The Great Wall has moved! I haven't been at MK for nearly a month, but a CM told me this move just happened last night. I'm sure someone with fancier cameras will have better photos, but here's what I've got for ya now:

The walkway just south of the Snow White attraction has been moved down below part of the new Castle Wall:






Here is the entrance to the new walk area, the old Snow White is directly to the right of the image:






A closer look at the entrance:






View from the other side (Pooh is to the left):






Here's a photo of the new ground, plus the door used by Guests experiencing the new Enchanted Tales with Belle:


----------



## jcemom

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## dawnmichele

Awesome!
I'm so excited to watch as more and more of the expansion is unveiled! And even more excited to see it myself. We arrive on the 6th, the day of the official opening. 90 days.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Did anyone else see Josh's review/pictures of Maurice's Cottage and Belle's Storytime?

http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...hoto-of-a-solar-coca-cola-wdw-9412/#more-9121


----------



## grimley1968

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did anyone else see Josh's review/pictures of Maurice's Cottage and Belle's Storytime?
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...hoto-of-a-solar-coca-cola-wdw-9412/#more-9121



Good read. Thanks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

grimley1968 said:


> Good read. Thanks.



I really liked all the little details in the cottage best, I loved the portrait of Belle and....(leaving that blank for those of you who don't want details, if you looked at the pictures you know what I am talking about).


----------



## Alli76

I am not sure how I feel about the new Belle Meet & greet...  I really like the idea..... BUT

1) I could see myself annoyed with a child crying because they are being forced to do it.

2) I would hate having to deal with my dissapointed child if one or both of them don't get picked to participate.  I mean waiting on a huge long line and then not getting to even take a picture with Belle at the end.  That is harsh!

I wonder if they will add fastpass to this.  If not - I think this could easily turn into a must do first thing for FantasyLand


----------



## Reddog1134

Anyone post this yet?

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/


----------



## ghtx

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone post this yet?
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/



Cool.  I can be the hero.


----------



## pilferk

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone post this yet?
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/



I wonder why "our view" and "be you", on the slides, are italicized.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> The Great Wall has moved! I haven't been at MK for nearly a month, but a CM told me this move just happened last night. I'm sure someone with fancier cameras will have better photos, but here's what I've got for ya now:
> 
> The walkway just south of the Snow White attraction has been moved down below part of the new Castle Wall:
> 
> Here is the entrance to the new walk area, the old Snow White is directly to the right of the image:
> 
> A closer look at the entrance:
> 
> View from the other side (Pooh is to the left):
> 
> Here's a photo of the new ground, plus the door used by Guests experiencing the new Enchanted Tales with Belle:



Thanks for the pics!! But where does this lead?? Is there just another wall at the end?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Reddog1134 said:
			
		

> Anyone post this yet?
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/



Ahhh what is this!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ses1230

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone post this yet?
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/



I enetered my email and it said "You have joined the hero's journey and will be informed when the time has arrived" Is it some sort of contest?


----------



## hollygolitely93

Alli76 said:


> I am not sure how I feel about the new Belle Meet & greet...  I really like the idea..... BUT
> 
> 1) I could see myself annoyed with a child crying because they are being forced to do it.
> 
> 2) I would hate having to deal with my dissapointed child if one or both of them don't get picked to participate.  I mean waiting on a huge long line and then not getting to even take a picture with Belle at the end.  That is harsh!
> 
> I wonder if they will add fastpass to this.  If not - I think this could easily turn into a must do first thing for FantasyLand



I read that every child will have a part...that they have extra parts to play the dishes in case they have more kids than expected...and that anyone can have their picture taken with Belle...you just have to get in line.  hopefully that will help with your #2 concern.


----------



## chartle

Alli76 said:


> 2) I would hate having to deal with my dissapointed child if one or both of them don't get picked to participate.  I mean waiting on a huge long line and then not getting to even take a picture with Belle at the end.  That is harsh!





hollygolitely93 said:


> I read that every child will have a part...that they have extra parts to play the dishes in case they have more kids than expected...and that anyone can have their picture taken with Belle...you just have to get in line.  hopefully that will help with your #2 concern.



Maybe I have been around here too long but, when I saw the video I thought same thing.

"But I wanted to be the Horse, I don't want to be a dish." or "Who do I have to talk to around here to get my snowflake to be the horse and not some crummy dish?"


----------



## mom2rtk

You know, the old Belle's Storytime had a lot fewer kids involved. Maybe just 4 or 5. We saw that many times through the years and I never saw a kid have a meltdown.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> You know, the old Belle's Storytime had a lot fewer kids involved. Maybe just 4 or 5. We saw that many times through the years and I never saw a kid have a meltdown.



Same here.


----------



## Kurby

mom2rtk said:


> You know, the old Belle's Storytime had a lot fewer kids involved. Maybe just 4 or 5. We saw that many times through the years and I never saw a kid have a meltdown.





my dd had mini melt downs but got over it quick.  we are never close enough to get picked for anything because most of the time i'm not willing to wait for over an  hour 

the latest was at flights of wonder in july.  she wanted to feed the birds and got upset only girl got picked.

i told her we were too far away and she asked if we could sit closer when we go in Dec.  all i could say is we'll try.  then she talked to the trainer and told him she was sad she didn't get picked but we were coming back in dec.  asked if he would be there and when he said yes she said "well could you remember me and pick me if we sit close?"  he laughed and said he would try but couldn't promise 

it was a cute conversation


----------



## pilferk

ses1230 said:


> I enetered my email and it said "You have joined the hero's journey and will be informed when the time has arrived" Is it some sort of contest?



Likely.

My guess?

You win a trip to the grand opening of FLE and get to help "open" the new land.

But it's just a random, unsubstantiated, guess. 

 It could very well be one of those games as sweepstakes (like they've done with the cruise lines in the past), and the curse/hero bits are just part of the theme of the game.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

The kids who will have the meltdowns will be ok. It's a life lesson that you can't get everything you want, even at Disney. As long as the parents don't enable them, it should be fine. 

A BIG problem is often that parents set their kids up to believe they are going to get picked for something and then when they don't it's meltdown city. Soon the 'trophy for participating" children will understand that not everyone can be picked.

I'm really interested in seeing how fast pass or AAA special seating will work for this.


----------



## rachel09985

I think I am confusing myself now..

Are the other circus tents with the circus characters- Minnie, Daisy, etc, and the other tent with the food in it opening when everything else opens on Nov 19th or will they open sooner???


----------



## miprender

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone post this yet?
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/



I want to be a hero too... maybe it will be a free trip to Disney


----------



## pilferk

miprender said:


> I want to be a hero too... maybe it will be a free trip to Disney



"Wouldn't you like to be a hero, too?
Be a hero
Be be a hero"

Sorry...the Dr. Pepper jingle is forever stuck in my head.


----------



## jdcthree

Alli76 said:


> 2) I would hate having to deal with my dissapointed child if one or both of them don't get picked to participate.  I mean waiting on a huge long line and then not getting to even take a picture with Belle at the end.  That is harsh!



In the video on easyWDW, the wardrobe and the CM asked if everyone had a part that wanted one.


----------



## twinklebug

jdcthree said:


> In the video on easyWDW, the wardrobe and the CM asked if everyone had a part that wanted one.



I think the bigger problem will be the children who desperately want to be a certain item or character and someone else gets it.

Looking at the videos we're seeing right now, the interaction with the visitors in the wardrobe room where they assign characters is awkward at best. Perhaps Disney can add an interactive queue system like they're doing over at test track so each person is interviewed to find out what item or character they're most like and there will be no surprises.


----------



## milmore104

I'm sure this has been asked but I can't seem to find it. I know they are doing a soft opening to Fantasyland starting 11/19. How are they picking people to go in? Is it random, cardholders, or AP holders? I'm just wondering because we moved our trip back 2 weeks to go to the opening. However my DD just came home and handed me her Christmas concert schedule. It's set for 12/5 and I'd hate for her to miss it. Thanks


----------



## CentralFloridian99

ETWB looks great theming wise. The play looks like crap. It has that effect Ollivander's at IOA has.


----------



## FaerieFire

milmore104 said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has been asked but I can't seem to find it. I know they are doing a soft opening to Fantasyland starting 11/19. How are they picking people to go in? Is it random, cardholders, or AP holders? I'm just wondering because we moved our trip back 2 weeks to go to the opening. However my DD just came home and handed me her Christmas concert schedule. It's set for 12/5 and I'd hate for her to miss it. Thanks



They've said the 11/19 soft opening will be available to everyone, but there could be limited times or times when some or all of the attractions are down. Presumably AP, DVC and other limited previews will be before that. And right now, it seems they're randomly inviting people in the park to test and visit in a controlled setting. So, it's entirely possible you could see some or all of it if you go a week or two earlier.

We're leaving 11/12, but I'm still hoping we might get to see some of it.

°o° Lace — Planning our second WDW adventure, 11/1-12 AoA-LM (Sent from my iPad using DISBoards)


----------



## tkitty

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone post this yet?
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/new-fantasyland/



I got chills- how exciting! (To me anyhow)


----------



## dacky041208

I have worked with kids for the past 12 years.  I've noticed that when children are first experiencing something like role play in the classroom, they are usually excited and interested, not quite minding their role, and they are happy to be involved (and some not involved, some just like to witness role play).  


Now, if we redo the role play, it is then that some kids "want a specific part".

To me, this is one of those experiences that won't need to be done again and again and again during one trip.  If you treat it that way, as a special one-time-a-trip-experience, your child should love it and enjoy it.   Go too often, and you may experience a tear or two.  Parents usually know their children and what causes their meltdowns.  Hopefully those parents with children who are prone to throw tantrums over things like this will treat this as a once and done attraction.

ETA, for some reason, the comments about meltdowns yesterday had me bothered,  my flame suit is officially on for those that disagree with me. Usually I am a lurker on this thread, as I love that so many disers share in my feelings about the expansion.  I think it will be amazing and cannot wait to experience it.


----------



## rachel09985

rachel09985 said:


> I think I am confusing myself now..
> 
> Are the other circus tents with the circus characters- Minnie, Daisy, etc, and the other tent with the food in it opening when everything else opens on Nov 19th or will they open sooner???



I think my question got ignored. Can anyone answer if Pete's Silly Sideshows and Bigtop Souvenirs will open on Nov 19th or earlier?


----------



## wehavesix

dacky041208 said:
			
		

> I have worked with kids for the past 12 years.  I've noticed that when children are first experiencing something like role play in the classroom, they are usually excited and interested, not quite minding their role, and they are happy to be involved (and some not involved, some just like to witness role play).
> 
> Now, if we redo the role play, it is then that some kids "want a specific part".
> 
> To me, this is one of those experiences that won't need to be done again and again and again during one trip.  If you treat it that way, as a special one-time-a-trip-experience, your child should love it and enjoy it.   Go too often, and you may experience a tear or two.  Parents usually know their children and what causes their meltdowns.  Hopefully those parents with children who are prone to throw tantrums over things like this will treat this as a once and done attraction.
> 
> ETA, for some reason, the comments about meltdowns yesterday had me bothered,  my flame suit is officially on for those that disagree with me. Usually I am a lurker on this thread, as I love that so many disers share in my feelings about the expansion.  I think it will be amazing and cannot wait to experience it.



No flames from me. I am a teacher with 23 years of pre-k and kinder experience. I agree completely with your opinion. Most of the time kids just want a part. They are mostly happy with any part and usually just want to hold the prop. Most are not actors and will not do much more than stand there grinning unless they are given lots of encouragement. A few will not want to participate at all. 

We just had our 7th day of pre-k this year and already my class has adjusted to "you get what you get and you don't pitch a fit." as a class philosophy. If they witness someone act even a little picky about something, I hear at least a couple of little voices call out that quote. I really believe that most meltdowns of this kind are adult created dramas. 

I also think that, while it will be more fun with lots of audience participation, it can be a nice experience even if only 2 or 3 people act out the roles.


----------



## mesaboy2

rachel09985 said:


> I think my question got ignored. Can anyone answer if Pete's Silly Sideshows and Bigtop Souvenirs will open on Nov 19th or earlier?



Sometimes no answer means no one knows.  Disney has not been particularly clear on PSS or the tents.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

mesaboy2 said:


> Sometimes no answer means no one knows.  Disney has not been particularly clear on PSS or the tents.



They will open on December 6, but we don't know about soft opening.


----------



## Berlioz70

I got to do Enchanted Tales with Belle today - had a GREAT time!!

Keep in mind, if you want a photo with Belle you HAVE to have a part in the show. I let the kids get all the parts first, then once they were out of kids they got the adults involved. At the end they ask, "does everyone have a part that wants one?" The last couple adults that wanted their photos were handed plates and spoons.

Here is my facebook album of my adventure:

ENCHANTED TALES WITH BELLE


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> I got to do Enchanted Tales with Belle today - had a GREAT time!!
> 
> Keep in mind, if you want a photo with Belle you HAVE to have a part in the show. I let the kids get all the parts first, then once they were out of kids they got the adults involved. At the end they ask, "does everyone have a part that wants one?" The last couple adults that wanted their photos were handed plates and spoons.
> 
> Here is my facebook album of my adventure:
> 
> ENCHANTED TALES WITH BELLE



I just saw that on FB and replied how I don't want to be spoiled!  Maybe I get a shot tomorrow....


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> I got to do Enchanted Tales with Belle today - had a GREAT time!!
> 
> Keep in mind, if you want a photo with Belle you HAVE to have a part in the show. I let the kids get all the parts first, then once they were out of kids they got the adults involved. At the end they ask, "does everyone have a part that wants one?" The last couple adults that wanted their photos were handed plates and spoons.
> 
> Here is my facebook album of my adventure:
> 
> ENCHANTED TALES WITH BELLE




I can't wait to go read about your adventure!

Have you heard if they are taking Belle out of Town Square Theater when this opens? It seems odd that she could have this whole new area open in the park but be that much harder to get photos with.


----------



## Berlioz70

mesaboy2 said:


> I just saw that on FB and replied how I don't want to be spoiled!  Maybe I get a shot tomorrow....



LOL - good for you!!



mom2rtk said:


> I can't wait to go read about your adventure!
> 
> Have you heard if they are taking Belle out of Town Square Theater when this opens? It seems odd that she could have this whole new area open in the park but be that much harder to get photos with.



Yes, Belle will be leaving TST; I share your concern.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes, Belle will be leaving TST; I share your concern.



Wow. That's nutty. She's the star of the show and now she's going to be harder to get photos with than Rapunzel. 

Thanks for the info though as always!

And my daughter just looked over my shoulder and said "Hey, I like her screen name!" (yours)


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> Wow. That's nutty. She's the star of the show and now she's going to be harder to get photos with than Rapunzel.
> 
> Thanks for the info though as always!
> 
> And my daughter just looked over my shoulder and said "Hey, I like her screen name!" (yours)



Haha - because Berlioz is the best!! 

What's interesting is that they make sure everyone gets a part that wants one, but NO ONE ever says, you have to have a part to get a picture. So for shy kids who don't want to be apart of the show, they miss out on a quick photo too. That was the weirdest part. And when I say quick, I mean QUICK!

It'll be interesting to see what the feedback is as more people experience it.

But the rest was great!


----------



## DanBoris

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - because Berlioz is the best!!
> 
> What's interesting is that they make sure everyone gets a part that wants one, but NO ONE ever says, you have to have a part to get a picture. So for shy kids who don't want to be apart of the show, they miss out on a quick photo too. That was the weirdest part. And when I say quick, I mean QUICK!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what the feedback is as more people experience it.
> 
> But the rest was great!



I've heard conflicting things about the kids having to be involved in the show to get a picture. Touringplans originally said that they did have to participate, but then changed that to say that everyone can get pictures. The kids in the "parade" at the end of the show go up to meet belle, but anyone not in the show can simply go to the end of the line and they can still get a picture.


----------



## mom2rtk

DanBoris said:


> I've heard conflicting things about the kids having to be involved in the show to get a picture. Touringplans originally said that they did have to participate, but then changed that to say that everyone can get pictures. The kids in the "parade" at the end of the show go up to meet belle, but anyone not in the show can simply go to the end of the line and they can still get a picture.



Interesting. At least I'm guessing there will be more reports from the field before we make it there in December.

I can't remember....... does anyone recall if they have said for sure if this will have FP when it opens for real?

Regardless of how this goes, it appears that the end result will still be that Belle has this gorgeous new area in FL yet she will be harder to meet than she was before it all opened. And apparently there will be no way to get her autograph in the MK. I'm gad I didn't ditch Epcot for this trip.

Am I alone in thinking that Town Square Theater is far enough from Fantasyland that they should leave her there?


----------



## TandLMommy28

So all these people getting to do The new Belle thing, how are you getting in? Is it just luck? Hanging out by the door and hoping? It seems a lot of people here have been able to do it. What's the secret?


----------



## mesaboy2

TandLMommy28 said:
			
		

> So all these people getting to do The new Belle thing, how are you getting in? Is it just luck? Hanging out by the door and hoping? It seems a lot of people here have been able to do it. What's the secret?



Hung out by the door this morning and it opened just after 10:00a-- little birdie told me that might be the case.  When the number of CMs outside the door jumped from 2 to 5 I figured it was about to open, and it did.

In the show I saw this morning--first of the day--only the participants got pics with Belle.  At the end of the brief story, each was announced to her by another CM.  Photopass photog took pics throughout and handed everyone who wanted one a Belle-specific PP card on the way out.  Noticed about 5 management-type CMs watching with our group of maybe 15.

Line going in was already long when I exited about 30 minutes later.


----------



## TandLMommy28

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> Hung out by the door this morning and it opened just after 10:00a-- little birdie told me that might be the case.  When the number of CMs outside the door jumped from 2 to 5 I figured it was about to open, and it did.
> 
> In the show I saw this morning--first of the day--only the participants got pics with Belle.  At the end of the brief story, each was announced to her by another CM.  Photopass photog took pics throughout and handed everyone who wanted one a Belle-specific PP card on the way out.  Noticed about 5 management-type CMs watching with our group of maybe 15.
> 
> Line going in was already long when I exited about 30 minutes later.



Awesome. We have a CRT at 8am. Afterward we will stick around Fantasyland and try to get in at 10. Were they just letting people in or did you have to be asked?


----------



## mesaboy2

TandLMommy28 said:
			
		

> Awesome. We have a CRT at 8am. Afterward we will stick around Fantasyland and try to get in at 10. Were they just letting people in or did you have to be asked?



I asked and was let in, as was everyone else.  Be warned this is still not an everyday occurrence, it very well might not be available when you're there.  Don't get your hopes too high.


----------



## seobaina

Are they doing it just once on the days they are....if that makes sense? I'd love to do this cause my friend is a major B&B fan (and I'm a brainwashed Disney CM  ) but we've only got two days in WDW this time and I dunno that we could go to MK in the morning


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> I've heard conflicting things about the kids having to be involved in the show to get a picture. Touringplans originally said that they did have to participate, but then changed that to say that everyone can get pictures. The kids in the "parade" at the end of the show go up to meet belle, but anyone not in the show can simply go to the end of the line and they can still get a picture.



My experience was just like Mesaboy's; there was no line, just those in the show were escorted up to see Belle. I went through it twice yesterday and it was this way both times.



mom2rtk said:


> I can't remember....... does anyone recall if they have said for sure if this will have FP when it opens for real?



Yes, it will have FP (or FP+, I'm not sure which). The FP line goes up the side of Maurice's cottage, so you miss the main cottage entrance and instead go directly into Maurice's workshop. 



seobaina said:


> Are they doing it just once on the days they are....if that makes sense? I'd love to do this cause my friend is a major B&B fan (and I'm a brainwashed Disney CM  ) but we've only got two days in WDW this time and I dunno that we could go to MK in the morning



On days that they have previews, it appears to be open from later morning to about mid afternoon. However, it's not staffed 7 days a week - last week it was closed Thur/Fri, each week is different though.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes, it will have FP (or FP+, I'm not sure which). The FP line goes up the side of Maurice's cottage, so you miss the main cottage entrance and instead go directly into Maurice's workshop.



Thanks Berlioz! We'll be there right after the grand opening so my fingers are crossed it will have regular FP available. We'd like to do this a couple times but are guessing the lines will be long so soon after grand opening.


----------



## Colleen27

DanBoris said:


> I've heard conflicting things about the kids having to be involved in the show to get a picture. Touringplans originally said that they did have to participate, but then changed that to say that everyone can get pictures. The kids in the "parade" at the end of the show go up to meet belle, but anyone not in the show can simply go to the end of the line and they can still get a picture.



Hopefully that's one of those things they're still working out and when all is said and done anyone will be able to get the picture. I'm not sure my youngest would participate in the show, it would probably depend on her mood because she can be shy at times, but she loves Belle and would definitely want a picture with her in the 'pretty' dress.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - because Berlioz is the best!!
> 
> What's interesting is that they make sure everyone gets a part that wants one, but NO ONE ever says, you have to have a part to get a picture. So for shy kids who don't want to be apart of the show, they miss out on a quick photo too. That was the weirdest part. And when I say quick, I mean QUICK!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what the feedback is as more people experience it.
> 
> But the rest was great!



DH and I thought that was interesting too.  Our family was able to view Enchanted Tales with Belle on 9/8 as well.  As we were leaving, DH said well I guess the only way to get a photo with Belle is to be involved in the show, it was kind of boring watching those that were in the show taking the pictures with Belle while all the other families had to sit there and watch.  The problem (for me) is my kids don't just raise their hands to try and be in the shows, the only way they are involved is if the CMs come up to them and asks them....they are kind of shy like that.  However, I thought that the whole thing was done very well and I just loved all of the interaction from the different pieces in each room (don't want to spoil it so I will stop talking now ).


----------



## mesaboy2

PoohsFan1 said:
			
		

> DH and I thought that was interesting too.  Our family was able to view Enchanted Tales with Belle on 9/8 as well.  As we were leaving, DH said well I guess the only way to get a photo with Belle is to be involved in the show, it was kind of boring watching those that were in the show taking the pictures with Belle while all the other families had to sit there and watch.  The problem (for me) is my kids don't just raise their hands to try and be in the shows, the only way they are involved is if the CMs come up to them and asks them....they are kind of shy like that.  However, I thought that the whole thing was done very well and I just loved all of the interaction from the different pieces in each room (*don't want to spoil it so I will stop talking now* ).



I don't care anymore, saw it yesterday!  But I will withhold details myself.


----------



## Mrs. Buzz Lightyear

Any know if we might get an early preview of The Little Mermaid Ride in September or early October?  A girl can wish cant she


----------



## hollygolitely93

Did belle sign when she did storybook previously?  Guess it's Epcot for signature and interaction or CRT (if she is there?). I'm okay with this...

Mesaboy...did you like it?

I am still resisting peeking at pictures and video...but it sounds delightful!

I'm so worried about the lines...they just made my MK day an EMH (124) and we have 8am CRT...so I'm afraid by time we get out Enchanted Belle will be a mess!  Pooh.


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> Did belle sign when she did storybook previously?  Guess it's Epcot for signature and interaction or CRT (if she is there?). I'm okay with this...
> 
> Mesaboy...did you like it?
> 
> I am still resisting peeking at pictures and video...but it sounds delightful!
> 
> I'm so worried about the lines...they just made my MK day an EMH (124) and we have 8am CRT...so I'm afraid by time we get out Enchanted Belle will be a mess!  Pooh.



Belle did sign in her old story spot.  Yes, I liked it as much as a solo 44yo dude could--would've liked it a lot more if DD8 was there with me.  I'm looking forward to her seeing it.  It is a definite enhancement to the original experience, though the storytelling portion is shorter by quite a bit.


----------



## ValiantHeart

Can I just say that I almost cried when I saw the bookmark? I can tell that will be one of those Disney things I'll HAVE to get!<3


----------



## WedgieSock

I will be in MK on Dec 8th.  I have an 8.05am ressie at CRT and will go to FL afterwards.

Can anyone advise me of a plan of action for FLE?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reddog1134

WedgieSock said:


> I will be in MK on Dec 8th.  I have an 8.05am ressie at CRT and will go to FL afterwards.
> 
> Can anyone advise me of a plan of action for FLE?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The Little Mermaid ride shouldn't be a problem.  It's a people eater so you should get to ride without much of a wait.  The Belle meet and greet seems like it may be popular so you might want to get in line early for that.  Same for lunch at Be Our Guest (unless you already have a dinner reservation, otherwise you're too late).


----------



## Berlioz70

All in the Details: The First Photos from Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## WedgieSock

Reddog1134 said:


> The Little Mermaid ride shouldn't be a problem.  It's a people eater so you should get to ride without much of a wait.  The Belle meet and greet seems like it may be popular so you might want to get in line early for that.  Same for lunch at Be Our Guest (unless you already have a dinner reservation, otherwise you're too late).



See, so glad I asked the question as I was thinking LM would be a problem.  Should I grab an FP for Peter Pan before I do anything else?  Thanks for your help


----------



## arbolita

WedgieSock said:


> I will be in MK on Dec 8th.  I have an 8.05am ressie at CRT and will go to FL afterwards.
> 
> Can anyone advise me of a plan of action for FLE?
> 
> Thanks in advance



If Fast Pass is being offered for Enchanted Tales with Belle, I would pick up one of those, then head to Under the Sea - Journey with the Little Mermaid.  

Since you will be there the first Saturday that FLE is open, I would expect somewhat long wait times for all attractions in this area, the longest being for Belle given the limited capacity and length of the experience.


----------



## WedgieSock

arbolita said:


> If Fast Pass is being offered for Enchanted Tales with Belle, I would pick up one of those, then head to Under the Sea - Journey with the Little Mermaid.
> 
> *Since you will be there the first Saturday that FLE is open*, I would expect somewhat long wait times for all attractions in this area, the longest being for Belle given the limited capacity and length of the experience.



I planned and schedule everything before the announcement   Thanks for your input, much appreciated


----------



## Reddog1134

arbolita said:


> *Since you will be there the first Saturday* that FLE is open, I would expect somewhat long wait times for all attractions in this area, the longest being for Belle given the limited capacity and length of the experience.



While this is technically true, barring any unforeseen problems, everything SHOULD be open normally starting Nov. 19th.  Which will lessen the crowds from what you might expect.


----------



## macleod1979

I am just waiting for the Mine Train ride, I have high hopes for that one.


----------



## pilferk

Reddog1134 said:


> While this is technically true, barring any unforeseen problems, everything SHOULD be open normally starting Nov. 19th.  Which will lessen the crowds from what you might expect.



From your lips to Walt ears.

We're there the 7th...I'm hoping it's not as much of a zoo as I'm anticipating it will be.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Video promoting the New Fantasyland... but I have to admit, it could also double as a promo for the TV show Once Upon a Time:

Finding New Fantasyland, Magic Kingdom


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> New Video promoting the New Fantasyland... but I have to admit, it could also double as a promo for the TV show Once Upon a Time:
> 
> Finding New Fantasyland, Magic Kingdom




Yup, links right back to (and is obviously related to) that "contest-y" type page discovered awhile back (last week, some time?).

Be interesting to see what they do with it.

It'll also be interesting to see if they DO advertise it during the "Once Upon a Time" Premier (Sept 30th, I think).  Seems like a no brainer in "synergy", all things considered.


----------



## Berlioz70

Try the grey stuff it's delicious...






Photo by Touring Plans on Twitter!


----------



## pilferk

Berlioz70 said:


> Try the grey stuff it's delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Touring Plans on Twitter!



OK, more details. 

We've all been opining for "grey stuff" around the Belle's Village, somewhere.

What ARE those pictures of and what IS that grey stuff?  Just for the Halloween party?


----------



## Berlioz70

The twitter account is implying that it's the dessert for the quick service meal at Be Out Guest. No idea what it actually tastes like though.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## mesaboy2

PrincessKida said:
			
		

> I think the people who are saying not to worry about the LM's wait are being a tad premature. Do I think it'll ever get over an hour or so? Probably not unless it's peak season.... but the Seas with Nemo and Friends when it first opened had a 35 min wait the first I went on it (because I distinctly remember saying, I waited 35 mins for that....) Especially in the beginning, LM might have a larger wait than people expect...



It will certainly see longer waits when it first opens than weeks or months later.  But the very nature of the ride--a people-eating omnimover--means it has an inherent high capacity and will likely never see the typically long waits at TSM or Pan.


----------



## DCTooTall

mesaboy2 said:


> It will certainly see longer waits when it first opens than weeks or months later.  But the very nature of the ride--a people-eating omnimover--means it has an inherent high capacity and will likely never see the typically long waits at TSM or Pan.



.....Unless Disney completely destroys the inherent high capacity of an omnimover by making it a fastpass+ attraction and putting most of that capacity into the Fastpass system resulting in hour long standby waits.


----------



## ses1230

This pic of the FL wall was just posted on WDW's twitter feed: (hope this works, I have never linked to twitter before)

http://www.twitter.com/waltdisneyworld/status/246245399327801344


----------



## mom2rtk

DCTooTall said:


> .....Unless Disney completely destroys the inherent high capacity of an omnimover by making it a fastpass+ attraction and putting most of that capacity into the Fastpass system resulting in hour long standby waits.



............ which is a risk with any ride at WDW right now. It seems like every ride could be FP by the time they are done. Much to the detriment of all involved I believe.


----------



## ghtx

DCTooTall said:


> .....Unless Disney completely destroys the inherent high capacity of an omnimover by making it a fastpass+ attraction and putting most of that capacity into the Fastpass system resulting in hour long standby waits.



Well, that wouldn't really be "destroying the inherent high capacity" of the ride.  It would be using the high capacity for FP riders rather than SB riders.  Still the same number of people riding in a day.


----------



## A MK Family

ses1230 said:
			
		

> This pic of the FL wall was just posted on WDW's twitter feed: (hope this works, I have never linked to twitter before)
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/waltdisneyworld/status/246245399327801344



Oh!  So exciting we are there 10/28 & really hoping to get a glimpse of NFL!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Many new photos.......


http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...'s-enchanted-forest-castle-walls-revealed.htm


----------



## shalom

Dan Murphy said:


> Many new photos.......



Thankee!  

Yep, I'm excited by pictures of walls.    The first time someone posts pictures of the waterfalls, I'm going to squee and the kids will finally disown me.


----------



## chartle

Dan Murphy said:


> Many new photos.......
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...'s-enchanted-forest-castle-walls-revealed.htm



Really, Really odd question. What are the walls made out of? There was a lengthy thread awhile back where some one was super put off that the castle was not made of real stone. 

Just wondering.


----------



## DCTooTall

chartle said:


> Really, Really odd question. What are the walls made out of? There was a lengthy thread awhile back where some one was super put off that the castle was not made of real stone.
> 
> Just wondering.



Since we've seen pictures of them being constructed....


   Metal framing.   Plywood wrapping,   then covered by the sudo-rockwork.


----------



## chartle

DCTooTall said:


> Since we've seen pictures of them being constructed....
> 
> 
> Metal framing.   Plywood wrapping,   then covered by the sudo-rockwork.



So kind of real stone ish. Hope that it will satisfy that poster.


----------



## ses1230

Pictures of the food from Be Our Guest:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-be-our-guest-restaurant-in-new-fantasyland/

ETA: It says they will be serving wine and beer at dinner.


----------



## Bephus

ses1230 said:
			
		

> Pictures of the food from Be Our Guest:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/09/storytelling-through-dining-at-be-our-guest-restaurant-in-new-fantasyland/
> 
> ETA: It says they will be serving wine and beer at dinner.



Since when are they serving alcohol in MK?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## chartle

Bephus said:


> Since when are they serving alcohol in MK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thats what it says. 



> And just for dinner, select wines and beers will be offered that complement the French-inspired cuisine.
> 
> As part of the overall theming, we wanted to offer wine that enhances the guest experience and complements the French-inspired cuisine, says Stuart McGuire, Beverage Director, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. The wines focus primarily on Frances famous wine-growing regions, including Champagne, Alsace, Loire, Rhone, Burgundy and Bordeaux.
> 
> Well also offer the leading French beer, Kronenbourg 1664, says McGuire. And, staying in the general region, well also offer Belgian beers.


----------



## scott2997

Here's the official wine/beer list in pdf.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/media/wdw_nextgen/CoreCatalog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/Media/InternetMediaType/Dining/BeOurGuest/be-our-guest-menu-beverage.pdf


----------



## Reddog1134

Bephus said:


> Since when are they serving alcohol in MK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Since Nov 19th 2012.


----------



## chartle

Reddog1134 said:


> Since Nov 19th 2012.



This has to be the biggest piece of news since they announced that FLE wasn't just a rumor.


----------



## Reddog1134

chartle said:


> This has to be the biggest piece of news since they announced that FLE wasn't just a rumor.



It's the biggest operational change at MK since the elimination of ticket books.

(Or not.  I just like hyperbole)


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:


> This has to be the biggest piece of news since they announced that FLE wasn't just a rumor.



I agree--this is kind of a big deal.


----------



## scott2997

I don't know if this has been posted yet....but here's the Dinner menu pdf....

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/media/wdw_nextgen/CoreCatalog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/Media/InternetMediaType/Dining/BeOurGuest/be-our-guest-menu-dinner.pdf


----------



## DCTooTall

chartle said:


> So kind of real stone ish. Hope that it will satisfy that poster.



  Eh....  I wouldn't go that far.    

  Seriously... Look back at the pictures over the past month or so of them building the walls.    I'm not really seeing any stone or bricks.




ses1230 said:


> Pictures of the food from Be Our Guest:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-be-our-guest-restaurant-in-new-fantasyland/
> 
> ETA: It says they will be serving wine and beer at dinner.



I do believe this would qualify as a "OMFG!!!" moment.

   I'm really curious to see how this pans out....  and where this leads.  (Both as far as MK Policies and operations....  As well as around here on the DIS)


----------



## DCTooTall

Ya know...  Thinking about this... I just had a REALLY scary thought.

Their logic was "It only makes sense in a French Restaurant".



So if that's the case....  Why don't Italian wines make sense in an Italian Restaurant?


Or you know....   Mead and beers at a Colonial Tavern?


Or even worse....   'How does it make sense to have a tavern without drinks?'.... so that opens up Gaston's and Tortuga.


    I guess what i'm saying is that I don't really trust the current management to avoid the creep in the availability from opening this door.


----------



## mom2rtk

DCTooTall said:


> I guess what i'm saying is that I don't really trust the current management to avoid the creep in the availability from opening this door.



That was actually my very first thought.


----------



## twinklebug

Quote from my 15 yo not 5 minutes ago when I mentioned this to him and my 18yo DD:





> Great. People better not be barfing all over Dumbo.



We're not a drinking family as you can tell. (nothing against drinking from me - I'm allergic to wine and dislike the taste of beer, so the kids really don't think that much of it)

Are there any spinning rides in the other 3 parks?.... ah, yes, mission space, Toy Story mania and Dinoland has a couple... Don't think I've ever seen an issue at any of these. I don't think this change will cause any issues. I'm sure those who want to drink in the MK already sneak in their beverage of choice as it is. This may deter that if they know they can just go to a restaurant to grab an ale or vin.


----------



## Dan Murphy

ses1230 said:


> ....from Be Our Guest...It says they will be serving wine and beer at dinner.


Really sorry to see this.  A bad move, Disney.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Dan Murphy said:


> Really sorry to see this.  A bad move, Disney.



I think it is an excellent move.  It sets this restaurant apart as an experience...CRT remains signature with the princesses and this is turning into a nice dining experience, wine, a nice menu, beautiful castle...my only surprise is it is not two credits for dinner!  I don't think it will creep in elsewhere...I think this will be part of the draw long-term and how one decides between CRT and BOG...a character experience or a dining experience.  I also think it is unlikely people will be getting drunk on beer an wine over an hour dinner...the beer is not the bud light six pack generation...so I am not seeing a drinking around the work scenario.

Big thumbs up from me!

And the food shots on the blog look divine!


----------



## tkitty

scott2997 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet....but here's the Dinner menu pdf....
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/media/wdw_nextgen/CoreCatalog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/Media/InternetMediaType/Dining/BeOurGuest/be-our-guest-menu-dinner.pdf



So very cool! So sad I will miss it this trip. I need a special invitation to a secret soft opening in October. wink. wink.


----------



## Sydnerella

Call me naive but have there been widespread issues at the parks where alcohol is currently sold? At disney prices and with the unique unmatched once in lifetime experience it offers I would be surprised to hear of many alchohol related issues or people becoming drunk and reckless.
Sydnerellas mama


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sydnerella said:


> Call me naive but have there been widespread issues at the parks where alcohol is currently sold? At disney prices and with the unique unmatched once in lifetime experience it offers I would be surprised to hear of many alchohol related issues or people becoming drunk and reckless.
> Sydnerellas mama



there have been some - most in EPCOT either during F&WF or just people "drinking around the world"

But in EPCOT there are booths where one can get wine/beer/mixed drinks/shots/etc. and then move to the next booth, etc. .... here it will only be served to people at tables eating dinner.  Could someone drink an entire bottle of wine and gets tipsy?  Sure, but I don't think it will lead to the same issues

That said, I am sad to see Walt's vision messed with (I know, I know, not the first time) and I don't think it would have killed them to keep the one part dry .... but our family is fans of wine and beer in general so our next trip I am sure we will take advantage of this


----------



## Disney_Princess83

exactly!



DCTooTall said:


> Ya know...  Thinking about this... I just had a REALLY scary thought.
> 
> Their logic was "It only makes sense in a French Restaurant".
> 
> 
> 
> So if that's the case....  Why don't Italian wines make sense in an Italian Restaurant?
> 
> 
> Or you know....   Mead and beers at a Colonial Tavern?
> 
> 
> Or even worse....   'How does it make sense to have a tavern without drinks?'.... so that opens up Gaston's and Tortuga.
> 
> 
> I guess what i'm saying is that I don't really trust the current management to avoid the creep in the availability from opening this door.


----------



## princessmurdough

Whatever. Thrilled to pieces at the menu, the high-end choices they've made with the wine list...it's spectacular. Just what one expects from an "experience" restaurant. Besides, those Champagne bottles are in the movie in that scene...can't leave them out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

princessmurdough said:
			
		

> Whatever. Thrilled to pieces at the menu, the high-end choices they've made with the wine list...it's spectacular. Just what one expects from an "experience" restaurant. Besides, those Champagne bottles are in the movie in that scene...can't leave them out!



I was quite pleased with the menu prices as well .... strip steak was the only item that didn't seem like a really good price and even that wasn't crazy ...

.... well those light up souvenier cups are a bit pricey


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Has anyone seen the kids menu? The prices?


----------



## Dan Murphy

EEs*Mommy said:


> Has anyone seen the kids menu? The prices?


Items, though not prices.......



http://www.subsonicradio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7730&start=45#p219527


----------



## rachel09985

"And just an FYI don't know how accurate BUT a pin collector site is reporting that the new FLE-AP pins are being released at the AP preview days 11/3-4 and 11/10-11"


I just read this on a Facebook group I am in.
If this is the case we definitely won't be able to have a sneak peak bc the 3rd is our MK day!


----------



## Bephus

rachel09985 said:
			
		

> "And just an FYI don't know how accurate BUT a pin collector site is reporting that the new FLE-AP pins are being released at the AP preview days 11/3-4 and 11/10-11"
> 
> I just read this on a Facebook group I am in.
> If this is the case we definitely won't be able to have a sneak peak bc the 3rd is our MK day!



It makes sense that these are the dates. No word yet on passholder site though.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

hollygolitely93 said:


> I think it is an excellent move.  It sets this restaurant apart as an experience...CRT remains signature with the princesses and this is turning into a nice dining experience, wine, a nice menu, beautiful castle...my only surprise is it is not two credits for dinner!  I don't think it will creep in elsewhere...I think this will be part of the draw long-term and how one decides between CRT and BOG...a character experience or a dining experience.  I also think it is unlikely people will be getting drunk on beer an wine over an hour dinner...the beer is not the bud light six pack generation...so I am not seeing a drinking around the work scenario.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me!
> 
> And the food shots on the blog look divine!





I was thrilled with the menu when it was released, and I'm even more excited now that I see the gorgeous pictures!

As others have stated, BOG is obviously not the kind of atmosphere where people will expect to be sloshed and acting like fools. When you go to a nice restaurant in your own town, you don't worry about that, right? I don't see that this experience will make a significant change to the overall MK atmosphere. Not that you won't get the random overly tipsy person on occasion, but that can already happen. There's absolutely nothing stopping someone who got drunk at Epcot from hopping over to MK. Yet, it rarely happens.

I have experienced, once, an obnoxious group of people drinking around the world at Epcot. But that wasn't the norm at all, and Epcot provides the atmosphere in which one can wander around "sampling" lots of different drinks.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Items, though not prices.......
> 
> http://www.subsonicradio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7730&start=45#p219527



Thanks I was hoping prices had been released. We are eating there twice in Feb trying to budget lol


----------



## Berlioz70

PHOTOS - Pete's Silly Sideshow and Storybook Circus marquees, Sept 14, 2012


----------



## ses1230

EEs*Mommy said:


> Thanks I was hoping prices had been released. We are eating there twice in Feb trying to budget lol



Prices are on this menu, posted earlier in the thread. It is only the adult menu though. http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...ining/BeOurGuest/be-our-guest-menu-dinner.pdf


----------



## Berlioz70

Exploring New Fantasyland: The Worlds of Ariel, Belle, Beast & More Come to Life December 6, Sept 17, 2012


----------



## twinklebug

Today's Disney blog is "All in the Details: The Theming of Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid at Magic Kingdom Park"

I love the teases they send out


----------



## MVC1225

This past Friday we were in Fantasyland just to see the new catsle walls and noticed an empty construction door. As we got closer, we were asked if we had about 45 - 60 minutes to try an new attraction which we of course said yes to.  We then got to see the Enchanted Tales with Belle attraction.  The line was cut off maybe 5-10 minutes behind us so we were lucky to be just passing by at the right time. 

It is very well done and a great way to do a meet and greeet.  The special effects with the mirror and animatronics are excellent.  While it was clear it was a trial, since the CM in the first room flubbed over her lines a few times, we were glad to have the chance to do this attraction.  We are not generally meet and greet people but wanted to see this at least once and now it's one less thing to do during the December trip. 

I have some pictures from my iphone so not the best quality.


----------



## karensi

MVC1225 said:


> This past Friday we were in Fantasyland just to see the new catsle walls and noticed an empty construction door. As we got closer, we were asked if we had about 45 - 60 minutes to try an new attraction which we of course said yes to.  We then got to see the Enchanted Tales with Belle attraction.  The line was cut off maybe 5-10 minutes behind us so we were lucky to be just passing by at the right time.
> 
> It is very well done and a great way to do a meet and greeet.  The special effects with the mirror and animatronics are excellent.  While it was clear it was a trial, since the CM in the first room flubbed over her lines a few times, we were glad to have the chance to do this attraction.  We are not generally meet and greet people but wanted to see this at least once and now it's one less thing to do during the December trip.
> 
> I have some pictures from my iphone so not the best quality.



Oooohhh, so Im thinking this is actually more of a meet and greet than an actual attraction (like something you would ride on). Is that correct?

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## mesaboy2

karensi said:
			
		

> Oooohhh, so Im thinking this is actually more of a meet and greet than an actual attraction (like something you would ride on). Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



Doesn't sound like it, much the reverse.  More of an attraction than a M&G, since photos so far are limited to show participants and no autographs.


----------



## DCTooTall

mesaboy2 said:


> Doesn't sound like it, much the reverse.  More of an attraction than a M&G, since photos so far are limited to show participants and no autographs.



Maybe the best comparison might be some of the shows available around the parks.....  such as Indy,  or american idol,  or the Backstage tour pre-show...etc.

You get to watch a show,   and audience members are picked to help participate within the show.

Biggest difference would be audience size, show length,  and percentage of participating guests...


----------



## karensi

mesaboy2 said:


> Doesn't sound like it, much the reverse.  More of an attraction than a M&G, since photos so far are limited to show participants and no autographs.



Thanks mesaboy2, thats what I was hoping for (an attraction that is as opposed to a M&G). 
My 3 young grandsons would be far more in agreement with going on "a ride" than they would to be standing on a line to get Belles autograph.

Karen


----------



## mesaboy2

karensi said:


> Thanks mesaboy2, thats what I was hoping for (an attraction that is as opposed to a M&G).
> My 3 young grandsons would be far more in agreement with going on "a ride" than they would to be standing on a line to get Belles autograph.
> 
> Karen



Well, as I assume you realize, there are no ride elements.  Your three GSs might feel ripped off if you sell it to them that way.


----------



## jade1

Berlioz70 said:


> Exploring New Fantasyland: The Worlds of Ariel, Belle, Beast & More Come to Life December 6, Sept 17, 2012



Looks great-can't wait until they build the mountains in the distance.


----------



## DCTooTall

jade1 said:


> Looks great-can't wait until they build the mountains in the distance.



Aw MAN!!  I just realized... Does this mean that Pinochio's Village Haus is getting demolished to make room for the trees outside the wall?!?    and even worse....   Is Pooh going away too??


----------



## chartle

jade1 said:


> Looks great-can't wait until they build the mountains in the distance.



Yes they are going to bring in millions of cubic yards of fill to make "real" mountains in the middle of Florida.


----------



## SashaFarce

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like it, much the reverse.  More of an attraction than a M&G, since photos so far are limited to show participants and no autographs.



For what it's worth, when we (yours truly and mvc1225) did the test last week all the kids in the room that wanted a part were given one, as well as a couple of adults in the role as suits of armor IIRC. It was very cute.


----------



## mesaboy2

SashaFarce said:


> For what it's worth, when we (yours truly and mvc1225) did the test last week all the kids in the room that wanted a part were given one, as well as a couple of adults in the role as suits of armor IIRC. It was very cute.



The same thing happened with my group.  The CMs made a point of asking if everyone who wanted a part got one.  Here's the tricky part though:  they didn't tell us at that point that only show participants will get their picture with Belle.


----------



## karensi

mesaboy2 said:


> Well, as I assume you realize, there are no ride elements.  Your three GSs might feel ripped off if you sell it to them that way.



No, sorry, I didnt realize it wasnt a "ride". I assumed(incorectly ) that since it wsnt a M&G that it would be a "ride" so to speak. However, Ive gone back a bit in the thread and now I think I have the idea of what its going to be.
Thanks, 

Karen


----------



## mesaboy2

karensi said:


> No, sorry, I didnt realize it wasnt a "ride". I assumed(incorectly ) that since it wsnt a M&G that it would be a "ride" so to speak. However, Ive gone back a bit in the thread and now I think I have the idea of what its going to be.
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



I use the term "attraction" to mean generically any ride, show, parade, or fireworks.  Of these ETWB is primarily a show.

Didn't want three little ones angry with you.


----------



## razza1987

can I just say wow this is an amazing thread how all the information is all in one place



_Posted  from  DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## MVC1225

mesaboy2 said:


> The same thing happened with my group.  The CMs made a point of asking if everyone who wanted a part got one.  Here's the tricky part though:  they didn't tell us at that point that only show participants will get their picture with Belle.



I thought I read that this may not be the case and if your child, for example, wanted a picture but was too shy to participate they could just take a picture after the particpants.  I thought that was what Touring Plans reported.  If it is only particpants, we were also not told that and I think this is something they should state in the armoire room. 

I also agree with you that while this is not a ride it is an audience participation show with pictures at the end so I would say it is an attraction.  I thought it was a very cute way of doing something different than the normal stand in line and get a picture. 

By the way, I don't know if this will be the norm after it opens full time, but they were offering bookmarkers to anyone that wanted one as we exited.


----------



## MVC1225

mesaboy2 said:


> The same thing happened with my group.  The CMs made a point of asking if everyone who wanted a part got one.  Here's the tricky part though:  they didn't tell us at that point that only show participants will get their picture with Belle.



I found the Touring Plans Blog that discussed it.  It states:

"One thing they do not mention at this point is that if you want to meet Belle, you will need to have a part in the story. Regular audience members will not have a chance to meet her. _Update_: While this may seem to be the case, it turns out that you can indeed join in to meet Belle without participating, you just need to jump in the back of the line after the parade portion when the introductions and photos begin."

Now Touring plans may be wrong but that is what they reported.  She also confirms this multiple times in the Comments section.  

Here is the whole blog:  http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/09/01/first-look-at-enchanted-tales-with-belle-in-new-fantasyland/


----------



## mesaboy2

MVC1225 said:


> I found the Touring Plans Blog that discussed it.  It states:
> 
> "One thing they do not mention at this point is that if you want to meet Belle, you will need to have a part in the story. Regular audience members will not have a chance to meet her. _Update_: While this may seem to be the case, it turns out that you can indeed join in to meet Belle without participating, you just need to jump in the back of the line after the parade portion when the introductions and photos begin."
> 
> Now Touring plans may be wrong but that is what they reported.  She also confirms this multiple times in the Comments section.
> 
> Here is the whole blog:  http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/09/01/first-look-at-enchanted-tales-with-belle-in-new-fantasyland/



I don't know that Disney has figured this answer out yet, so naturally I will think anyone else is just guessing.  What you and I and everyone else saw was during a test-and-adjust period.


----------



## DanBoris

mesaboy2 said:


> The same thing happened with my group.  The CMs made a point of asking if everyone who wanted a part got one.  Here's the tricky part though: * they didn't tell us at that point that only show participants will get their picture with Belle*.



My question for people who have experienced it is, did you just assume you couldn't meet Belle, or did the CM actively stop you? From the video I see there are a line of kids from the show getting pictures with Belle, what stops someone who wasn't in the show from just getting to the end of that line?


----------



## mesaboy2

DanBoris said:


> My question for people who have experienced it is, did you just assume you couldn't meet Belle, or did the CM actively stop you? From the video I see there are a line of kids from the show getting pictures with Belle, what stops someone who wasn't in the show from just getting to the end of that line?



I read about that before going, so I didn't bother trying.  (Not to mention I was a 44yo male traveling solo. )  In the show I saw, only participants got pictures and I saw no one sneak in the end.  It's not that they announce you can't do it, but more like they don't give you the chance.  Each person in the show has some kind of prop that they turn in while doing this, so it would be easy for the CMs to tell who the trespassers are.


----------



## chartle

mesaboy2 said:


> I read about that before going, so I didn't bother trying.  *(Not to mention I was a 44yo male traveling solo. ) * In the show I saw, only participants got pictures and I saw no one sneak in the end.  It's not that they announce you can't do it, but more like they don't give you the chance.  Each person in the show has some kind of prop that they turn in while doing this, so it would be easy for the CMs to tell who the trespassers are.



You didn't want to be a dish?


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:


> You didn't want to be a dish?



I have never been, nor ever will be, a dish.


----------



## MVC1225

DanBoris said:


> My question for people who have experienced it is, did you just assume you couldn't meet Belle, or did the CM actively stop you? From the video I see there are a line of kids from the show getting pictures with Belle, what stops someone who wasn't in the show from just getting to the end of that line?



No one in our group tried either so I don't know how it would have been handled. I guess we shall wait and see what happens once it opens but I can easily see shy kids (or adults), kids that may have developmental issues, or people with babies wanting a picture without wanting to be a dish or a fork. 

My nephew has severe autism and he could never participate but his mom may want a picture with him and Belle since he watches the movies and knows the characters. Since this (I think) will be the only place to meet Belle in MK now, I think people would be justifiably upset if they did not allow this.


----------



## mom2rtk

Once again, in case this is not yet set in stone, I would urge people to write Disney and express their concerns.

I do see the potential for guests to be disappointed. With the old Belle's Storytime, they did the show then everyone lined up for a photo whether they were part of the show or not. So I could see where that would be the expectation here. 

I don't have an issue with them doing it however they want, but when you couple that with removing Belle from TST (making this the only place to meet Belle in the MK), that really changes things.

Maybe they just don't want to make more yellow dresses!

I'm also guessing that they're trying to do multiple rooms with just one Belle, meaning that it really has to run like clockwork (and thus the ridiculous "speed photo"). But if that's the case, they need to keep her in TST. It would really help that attraction run more smoothly if they didn't have everyone wanting to meet Belle doing it there.


----------



## jc040404

mesaboy2 said:


> I read about that before going, so I didn't bother trying.  (Not to mention I was a 44yo male traveling solo. )  In the show I saw, only participants got pictures and I saw no one sneak in the end.  It's not that they announce you can't do it, *but more like they don't give you the chance. * Each person in the show has some kind of prop that they turn in while doing this, so it would be easy for the CMs to tell who the trespassers are.



Exactly the same when we saw it. Everything went so fast in there that it didn't seem like anyone had much of a chance to say anything, even if they wanted to. Belle was gone pretty quick, if I'm remembering correctly. Wasn't paying attention to her as much as my little Maurice & Beast in that moment!  

I didn't realize that other could get a bookmark, like a PP said. That wasn't brought up. Both of my boys participated and no one mentioned the photopass card either, until my confused face must've been spotted.  I just assumed things will be going smoothly in a couple of months though.

We loved it!


----------



## Berlioz70

DanBoris said:


> My question for people who have experienced it is, did you just assume you couldn't meet Belle, or did the CM actively stop you? From the video I see there are a line of kids from the show getting pictures with Belle, what stops someone who wasn't in the show from just getting to the end of that line?



There is no line - the people in the show circle around the room then go to the front to give their props back to the CMs. THEN - the CMs introduced each participate to Belle for their photo. 

I wanted my photo, but once the suits of armor get their photos taken Belle is ushered out of the room, no where to queue up and no other opportunity to jump in.

So... I went through again and got myself a pepper shaker!


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> There is no line - the people in the show circle around the room then go to the front to give their props back to the CMs. THEN - the CMs introduced each participate to Belle for their photo.
> 
> I wanted my photo, but once the suits of armor get their photos taken Belle is ushered out of the room, no where to queue up and no other opportunity to jump in.
> 
> So... I went through again and got myself a pepper shaker!



I guess what I don't like is that it almost seems like gamesmanship to not tell people that if they want a photo with Belle then they have to participate. But I get the feeling that if they do that, they will have too many people participate and that will throw their schedule off and Belle will be late to the other room. It's not a big deal if she's available to meet somewhere else, but that apparently won't be the case. And once it opens and has very long lines, it may not be so easy to just go back through a second time.

I'm glad at least we'll know the deal going in.


----------



## jkpmac

Hmmm 2 rooms, 2 Lumierres, might be that when things get going they will have 2 Belles.


----------



## mom2rtk

jkpmac said:


> Hmmm 2 rooms, 2 Lumierres, might be that when things get going they will have 2 Belles.



To be fair, I'm just guessing. Completely and totally. Just kicking around ideas why they would be doing it this way.

But if they are using only 1 Belle, I'm guessing they'll be using only 1 Belle with it goes live too. I'm assuming that's why all the soft opens, so they can practice getting it right. I'm just assuming there HAS to be a reason for that ridiculous "speed photo" at the end.

They are anticipating a change in wardrobe for the princesses for the first time in many years when Fairytale Hall opens in 2013. Maybe they just don't want to invest in more gowns. Well, and salary.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I know we heard that Belle would not be with the princesses in the theater anymore...but has this actually been confirmed?  Do we know for sure that ET is the only place to meet her in MK (with CRT being the exception for blue dress Belle)?

I have still resisted watching any of the videos or seeing any of the pictures.  Reading about though I have a whole image in my mind.  CAN'T WAIT!  I have kids 2, 6, 10, 10, 13 going on my trip and I think each one of them will adore it (13 year old is a girl )


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> I know we heard that Belle would not be with the princesses in the theater anymore...but has this actually been confirmed?  Do we know for sure that ET is the only place to meet her in MK (with CRT being the exception for blue dress Belle)?
> 
> I have still resisted watching any of the videos or seeing any of the pictures.  Reading about though I have a whole image in my mind.  CAN'T WAIT!  I have kids 2, 6, 10, 10, 13 going on my trip and I think each one of them will adore it (13 year old is a girl )



That's what all the reliable sources are saying.

And I wouldn't expect her to stay at CRT either.

I think unless they change something the only place to meet her with any certainty will be Epcot in France, Akershus if you have an ADR and Storytime if you participate in the show.


----------



## Berlioz70

mom2rtk said:


> And I wouldn't expect her to stay at CRT either.



There are no current plans to pull her from CRT.


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> There are no current plans to pull her from CRT.



Well, that's something I guess. But we really wanted photos with her in her yellow gown. And doesn't it figure.... this is the first trip we're not doing Akershus.


----------



## bjakmom

I can not imagine this 'limited' meet and greet process holding up once it's really in action.  It sets a new precedent, doesn't it, of waiting in (probably very) long lines to meet a princess and NOT get to have your pic taken and get an autograph?  With no warning?  Yikes! I don't know how this will not draw a lot of complaints.  How many people are standing in those lines NOT expecting a pic/autograph situation at the end??  In my experience every M&G with a character included a 'meet' - even the old story time with Belle. 
Maybe I'm wrong, but I foresee changes to this situation once the melt downs/complaints begin.  I have to wonder at the thought of my DGrD not wanting to volunteer for the story participation, and then being shooed out of the room without meeting Belle while watching other children have their pictures taken - she would be heartbroken!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

The several videos I have seen of the ending part of the 'Belle show', the meet and photo part, is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen at WDW.  It is so rushed, almost confusing.  They would be better to eliminate it all together than continue as it appears now.  Totally wrong, IMO.


----------



## mom2rtk

Dan Murphy said:


> The several videos I have seen of the ending part of the 'Belle show', *the meet and photo part, is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen at WDW.*  It is so rushed, almost confusing.  They would be better to eliminate it all together than continue as it appears now.  Totally wrong, IMO.



I absolutely agree. It almost looks like a joke. Let's hope they see that and do something different with it before the grand opening.


----------



## TJDisneymama

Dan Murphy said:


> The several videos I have seen of the ending part of the 'Belle show', the meet and photo part, is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen at WDW.  It is so rushed, almost confusing.  They would be better to eliminate it all together than continue as it appears now.  Totally wrong, IMO.



ITA, "ridiculous" is exactly what I thought as well.  I'm not crazy about what I've seen so far...... The whole thing seems amateurish.  Very un-Disneylike, IMO


----------



## twinklebug

TJDisneymama said:


> ITA, "ridiculous" is exactly what I thought as well.  I'm not crazy about what I've seen so far...... The whole thing seems amateurish.  Very un-Disneylike, IMO



 You are so right. Right now, it has the feel of a quick money making scheme to it: Rush the people though, get them to buy the pics.

The 'magic' Disney built into this attraction is wonderful at the beginning. Everything from the waiting queue, to the interior rooms with all the details and that magic mirror/portal. The problem is that the magic they built up deteriorates starting at the passing out of the characters and then is crushed all together at the end with the rushed story and the "Let's introduce our characters and shoot a photopass with Belle." Even the charm of Lumiere, who is wonderfully created, seems to drown in the rush.

Disney can do far better than that.


----------



## FrozenOJ

wehavesix said:
			
		

> No flames from me. I am a teacher with 23 years of pre-k and kinder experience. I agree completely with your opinion. Most of the time kids just want a part. They are mostly happy with any part and usually just want to hold the prop. Most are not actors and will not do much more than stand there grinning unless they are given lots of encouragement. A few will not want to participate at all.
> 
> We just had our 7th day of pre-k this year and already my class has adjusted to "you get what you get and you don't pitch a fit." as a class philosophy. If they witness someone act even a little picky about something, I hear at least a couple of little voices call out that quote. I really believe that most meltdowns of this kind are adult created dramas.
> 
> I also think that, while it will be more fun with lots of audience participation, it can be a nice experience even if only 2 or 3 people act out the roles.



Love this  "you get what you get and you don't pitch a fit.". We say you get what you get and don't get upset. 
Ahhh, the joys of preschool. That being said we leave Sunday for my 3 year olds first week long Disney trip. I think I'm more excited than he is.


----------



## mom2rtk

I actually loved it the way it was with only a few kids participating. 

Of course, the gorgeous new setting and the animatronic Lumiere and Wardrobe look like amazing improvements. But I'm thinking in their zeal to include more people, it might have diminished the charm of the storytelling itself. Quantity does not always win out over quality.


----------



## Colleen27

mom2rtk said:


> To be fair, I'm just guessing. Completely and totally. Just kicking around ideas why they would be doing it this way.
> 
> But if they are using only 1 Belle, I'm guessing they'll be using only 1 Belle with it goes live too. I'm assuming that's why all the soft opens, so they can practice getting it right. I'm just assuming there HAS to be a reason for that ridiculous "speed photo" at the end.
> 
> They are anticipating a change in wardrobe for the princesses for the first time in many years when Fairytale Hall opens in 2013. Maybe they just don't want to invest in more gowns. Well, and salary.



Actually, if they are going to pull Belle from the Town Hall meet & greet it is possible they're just doing it this way for the soft open... Because the other Belle and the other yellow gown are otherwise occupied right now but won't be after the official opening. It wouldn't make sense to cast/train/costume a 3rd Belle just for testing and soft openings, so I think what we're seeing right now is one Belle trying to cover a job that will eventually be split between two.


----------



## mom2rtk

Colleen27 said:


> Actually, if they are going to pull Belle from the Town Hall meet & greet it is possible they're just doing it this way for the soft open... Because the other Belle and the other yellow gown are otherwise occupied right now but won't be after the official opening. It wouldn't make sense to cast/train/costume a 3rd Belle just for testing and soft openings, so I think what we're seeing right now is one Belle trying to cover a job that will eventually be split between two.



Well, from what I can tell, the new gowns aren't supposed to make their debut until late 2013 when Fairytale Hall opens. And isn't a soft open supposed to be to train the new staff? Maybe I'm just over-simplifying.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Colleen27 said:


> Actually, if they are going to pull Belle from the Town Hall meet & greet it is possible they're just doing it this way for the soft open... Because the other Belle and the other yellow gown are otherwise occupied right now but won't be after the official opening. It wouldn't make sense to cast/train/costume a 3rd Belle just for testing and soft openings, so I think what we're seeing right now is one Belle trying to cover a job that will eventually be split between two.



That sounds plausible...hope you are right...would that possibly slow down the rush meet and greet?  Sounds like the have a good 7-8 weeks to figure that out...I have faith they will


----------



## jkpmac

I was surfing the net, and found these pictures posted on a Twitter account 

Thanks to DJKIDKAZ for posting them.

http://twitpic.com/photos/djkidkaz


----------



## jkpmac

Here is a great video,  this person has no quams about peaking over the wall, so you see some really nice shots of landscaping around the big tents.  It also shows a fairly significant drop right behind the walls near the mine train, if the people walking on the other side only knew.  Finally it is a really good indication of how fast progress can occur.  If you notice that on the 22nd there was no staging or trees on the mountains by the Beast's castle or the wall was not exposed on the way to dumbo, but on the 23rd they were.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZU1B2P5ypw


----------



## Berlioz70

jkpmac said:


> I was surfing the net, and found these pictures posted on a Twitter account
> 
> Thanks to DJKIDKAZ for posting them.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/photos/djkidkaz



Oh wow - Storybook is certainly coming along!!


----------



## grimley1968

jkpmac said:


> Here is a great video,  this person has no quams about peaking over the wall, so you see some really nice shots of landscaping around the big tents.  It also shows a fairly significant drop right behind the walls near the mine train, if the people walking on the other side only knew.  Finally it is a really good indication of how fast progress can occur.  If you notice that on the 22nd there was no staging or trees on the mountains by the Beast's castle or the wall was not exposed on the way to dumbo, but on the 23rd they were.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZU1B2P5ypw



VERY interesting. It's hard to get a true idea of the scope of the changes without seeing videos like this or actually being there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Berlioz70

Time-Lapse Video: Watch Two New Castles and a Disney Mountain Emerge in New Fantasyland


----------



## jade1

grimley1968 said:


> VERY interesting. It's hard to get a true idea of the scope of the changes without seeing videos like this or actually being there. Thanks for posting.



Agreed-really puts you right there, fun.


----------



## RyMacJ

mom2rtk said:


> Well, from what I can tell, the new gowns aren't supposed to make their debut until late 2013 when Fairytale Hall opens. And isn't a soft open supposed to be to train the new staff? Maybe I'm just over-simplifying.



What is Fairytale Hall? We are going in May and I was thinking all of new Fantasyland would be up and running with the exception of the Mine Train. Is that wrong?


----------



## Berlioz70

RyMacJ said:


> What is Fairytale Hall? We are going in May and I was thinking all of new Fantasyland would be up and running with the exception of the Mine Train. Is that wrong?



Fairytale hall is the new Princess Meet and Greet scheduled to open fall 2013 - check the first post for the current timeline, photos, and an overview of the hall.


----------



## RyMacJ

Thank you


----------



## SPAM

Any word on whether Little Mermaid Ride is going to have FP?


----------



## ses1230

kennythepirate is reporting Beast to be at BOG dinner:

http://kennythepirate.com/2012/09/25/beast-will-meet-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/


----------



## PoohsFan1

ses1230 said:


> kennythepirate is reporting Beast to be at BOG dinner:
> 
> http://kennythepirate.com/2012/09/25/beast-will-meet-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/



That is awesome to hear and it makes sense since we are guests in his castle .  Too bad that the next time we will be in WDW won't be until 2014.


----------



## mesaboy2

ses1230 said:


> kennythepirate is reporting Beast to be at BOG dinner:
> 
> http://kennythepirate.com/2012/09/25/beast-will-meet-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/



Let's hope they keep *him *away from the alcohol at least.


----------



## mom2rtk

ses1230 said:


> kennythepirate is reporting Beast to be at BOG dinner:
> 
> http://kennythepirate.com/2012/09/25/beast-will-meet-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/



That makes me very happy.  I was hoping but it's nice to see confirmation coming out. And I'm so glad to have already purchased PP+.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Let's hope they keep *him *away from the alcohol at least.





But maybe he's part of that rare breed that's nicer after a couple drinks.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

mom2rtk said:


> But maybe he's part of that rare breed that's nicer after a couple drinks.



Maybe he won't force you to eat after drinking!


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Disney Parks blog has coverage of the first piece of track being laid for Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, including a picture of it going in:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/09/all-in-the-details-first-track-laid-at-seven-dwarfs-mine-train-at-magic-kingdom-park/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY12Q2FBDM0373


----------



## CentralFloridian99

PhoenixStrength said:


> Disney Parks blog has coverage of the first piece of track being laid for Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, including a picture of it going in:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/09/all-in-the-details-first-track-laid-at-seven-dwarfs-mine-train-at-magic-kingdom-park/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY12Q2FBDM0373



I saw the piece when I went to MNSSHP on 9/14. It looks great!


----------



## czmom

ses1230 said:


> kennythepirate is reporting Beast to be at BOG dinner:
> 
> http://kennythepirate.com/2012/09/25/beast-will-meet-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/



Yippee!!!! 

Does anyone know if the Photopass photographers will use your own camera for pictures with characters at restaurants? Like BOG, Tusker House with Donald, etc. I guess anywhere the picture is not included with the meal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> But maybe he's part of that rare breed that's nicer after a couple drinks.



:buzzedbeast: this right here, *hic* this guy, this guy is the best!  Am I right?!?!? yeah, I'm right.

:castmember: um, that isn't Lumiere, it's just a regular candlestick


----------



## LucyBC80

czmom said:
			
		

> Yippee!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Photopass photographers will use your own camera for pictures with characters at restaurants? Like BOG, Tusker House with Donald, etc. I guess anywhere the picture is not included with the meal.



Yes, they have no problem using your camera to take a picture with the characters at the restaurants.

Posted from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## czmom

LucyBC80 said:


> Yes, they have no problem using your camera to take a picture with the characters at the restaurants.
> 
> Posted from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you!


----------



## JoshuaShaw

I'd be more inclined to make an ADR at Be Our Guest if I could be guaranteed an inebriated Beast.





"_I'm *hic* totally good to drive, man._"





"_What did I DO last night?_"


----------



## hollygolitely93

JoshuaShaw said:


> I'd be more inclined to make an ADR at Be Our Guest if I could be guaranteed an inebriated Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_I'm *hic* totally good to drive, man._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_What did I DO last night?_"



LOL!

And thrilled as we already have dinner reservations in early December and this saves us from a 45 minute Epcot wait for the beast!  Yippee!


----------



## hollygolitely93

Picture question...

For belle at enchanted tales...are the quick pictures of belle and child together.  I have five kids...any chance of group shots...

Also for the family picture with Beast...we are a party of ten!  Three families rolled into one.  What do you think is reasonable in terms of number of pictures...one per each family? What about a total group...or even kids only?


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Picture question...
> 
> For belle at enchanted tales...are the quick pictures of belle and child together.  I have five kids...any chance of group shots...
> 
> Also for the family picture with Beast...we are a party of ten!  Three families rolled into one.  What do you think is reasonable in terms of number of pictures...one per each family? What about a total group...or even kids only?



Just based on what I've seen of the "speed photos" with Belle, I wouldn't be counting on a group photo, unless maybe all 5 kids participate and you ask to do that in leiu of individual shots.

I don't know why they wouldn't let everyone split up for smaller group photos with the Beast. Don't know about doing them all separate then together. It probably depends a lot on their setup (how many rooms are seating for dinner and whether they have any magic involved like they do at TST).


----------



## EEs*Mommy

So I wonder where he will be located? Our first night at WDW I do not have high hopes that my kiddos are going to be very receptive to him. Maybe by our second dinner they will have warmed up.


----------



## DisneyAllyC

I think the new Fantasyland is bittersweet. I'll miss some of the old things like Mickey's Toon Town Fair and Storytime with Belle but the new things that are coming do sound pretty cool. Now I really want to get back there when the new stuff opens!


----------



## wehavesix

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> Picture question...
> 
> For belle at enchanted tales...are the quick pictures of belle and child together.  I have five kids...any chance of group shots...
> 
> Also for the family picture with Beast...we are a party of ten!  Three families rolled into one.  What do you think is reasonable in terms of number of pictures...one per each family? What about a total group...or even kids only?



We had a party of 16 in our photo with Donald at Tusker House. Since we usually have at least 9 in our party, every family picture is a large group. Every photographer has been very accommodating.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Signage....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t-storybook-circus-in-the-new-fantasyland.htm


----------



## Senator Tressel

Are those poles steel? Do they really plan to leave those exposed right in the middle of a walkway? I like the way it looks, but at the same time I think more can be done with it.


----------



## Berlioz70

hollygolitely93 said:


> Picture question...
> 
> For belle at enchanted tales...are the quick pictures of belle and child together.  I have five kids...any chance of group shots...
> 
> Also for the family picture with Beast...we are a party of ten!  Three families rolled into one.  What do you think is reasonable in terms of number of pictures...one per each family? What about a total group...or even kids only?



Enchanted Tales is being classified as an Attraction, not the traditional meet and greet, the entire thing is timed and planned; so no, I would not count on any group photos.

Each child that wants a photo should get an enchanted object to be apart of the show; Belle takes an individual photo with each object performer (and a dual photo with the guards) then she flees away. There is no queue line, no one on one conversations, and no autographs.

Beast on the other hand is working a little differently; my guess is that big group photos will be fine. The more you add, the smaller everyone will be in the portrait.


----------



## Jennasis

Has there been any speculation as to when in 2014 the mine train might open?  DH and I are planning our next big trip and while we'd like ti do another September trip, we could push it to the Christmas time period if needed.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jennasis said:


> Has there been any speculation as to when in 2014 the mine train might open?  DH and I are planning our next big trip and while we'd like ti do another September trip, we could push it to the Christmas time period if needed.



Most, if not all, predictions I've seen have stated "early 2014".  September should be fine then.

YMMV.


----------



## DanBoris

Disney's web site now says that Pete's Silly Sideshow will open mid-October.

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/petes-silly-sideshow-opens-mid-october.851491/

There have also been rumors that it will soft open this coming weekend which would be in line with an official opening in mid-October. 

I also saw it reported on another site that the walls are already down around Pete's and the yellow tent and everything is just blocked off with portable shrubs. No pictures yet.


----------



## Berlioz70

I've updated the first post to indicate an October opening for PSS.

WDW Magic posted photos of an exposed fence connecting Storybook to Tomorrowland:

PHOTOS - Storybook Circus to Tomorrowland fencing revealed


----------



## kennythepirate

Pete's will open Sunday as many character moves take place.  Belle will leave TST when her new experience formally opens.  Ariel will begin meets in fins mid to late October.


----------



## crazycatlady

kennythepirate said:


> Pete's will open Sunday as many character moves take place.  Belle will leave TST when her new experience formally opens.  Ariel will begin meets in fins mid to late October.



Are they saying where Ariel will be meeting? Will they have the Little Mermaid area open at that time for the meet and greet?


----------



## Berlioz70

crazycatlady said:


> Are they saying where Ariel will be meeting? Will they have the Little Mermaid area open at that time for the meet and greet?



Ariel will be meeting near the front of the attraction. I would assume her M&G will go into soft opening the same time as the Scuttle's Hunt and Journey.


----------



## Berlioz70

WDWMagic is reporting that the yellow topped tent will indeed house food, dumbo & barnstormer fast passes:

Storybook Circus third Big Top to include FASTPASS distribution and food


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Oh, I had given up hope that any more of the new Fantasyland would be open for our trip Oct. 14-19! Now it looks like we *might* be able to see most of Storybook Circus and *maybe* (fingers crossed!) even get a glimpse of LM!


----------



## ghtx

Berlioz70 said:


> WDWMagic is reporting that the yellow topped tent will indeed house food, dumbo & barnstormer fast passes:
> 
> Storybook Circus third Big Top to include FASTPASS distribution and food



Barnstormer FP?  That's new, right?  Anyone know when this will start?


----------



## mesaboy2

ghtx said:


> Barnstormer FP?  That's new, right?  Anyone know when this will start?



That's new.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Berlioz70 said:


> Ariel will be meeting near the front of the attraction. I would assume her M&G will go into soft opening the same time as the Scuttle's Hunt and Journey.



What is Scuttles Hunt and Journey?


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

chicagoshannon said:


> What is Scuttles Hunt and Journey?



Journey is Journey of the Little Mermaid--the LM-themed dark ride. But I'm wondering about Scuttle's Hunt myself!


----------



## Dan Murphy

chicagoshannon said:


> What is Scuttles Hunt and Journey?





GenevieveRaqs said:


> Journey is Journey of the Little Mermaid--the LM-themed dark ride. But I'm wondering about Scuttle's Hunt myself!


http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t---coming-to-the-new-fantasyland-in-2012.htm


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Dan Murphy said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t---coming-to-the-new-fantasyland-in-2012.htm



Interesting. So it sounds like the scavenger hunt is the "interactive" part of the LM queue. That could be fun.


----------



## darkwingeeyore

Big Top Souvenirs in the Disney Blog. Cool Pictures. It states it's going to open on Sunday. Looks awesome. 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...irs-in-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## dawnmichele

Does anyone think that might be an animatronic Scuttle, like Lumiere at Maurice's or even Mr Potato Head at Buzz Lightyear? Or am I in my own little fantasyland?


----------



## Dan Murphy

And yet many more pictures of the Circus area......

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-distribution-area-and-food-and-beverage.htm

Plus....D Zones......

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...2012-new-fantasyland-to-feature-'d-zones'.htm


----------



## Dan Murphy

And many more today.....

Great aerial views..........

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...iews-of-the-near-complete-new-fantasyland.htm

And Beast's castle...

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-around-the-near-complete-beast's-castle.htm

ETA...Once you have clicked on the thumbnails to enlarge, you can further enlarge a lot with an additional click on the now enlarged photo.

Also, in first photo (especially if you double enlarge) it is amazing to see how tiny Beast's castle actually is, sitting on top of what I presume to be the M/G building or restaurant building, but with the forced perspective, making it look huge.   And with the last photo (again, with the double enlargement) a super overview of the transformation where the old Skyway was located.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Big Top Souvenirs now open...


http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...uvenirs-from-this-morning's-grand-opening.htm

Storybook Circus park area.....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...park-area,-fastpass-distribution-and-food.htm

New Storybook Circus Fastpass area........

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...---a-look-at-fastpass-in-storybook-circus.htm


----------



## Berlioz70

Big Top is open - I've updated the first post.

Here are just a couple photos I took this afternoon:

A circle carpet circuled the outside of the tent with a fun design on the inside, we're thinking it's a giant trampoline design






The Merchandise checkout points were designed like animal circus train cars, we saw Hippos, Giraffes, Camels, and Monkeys






This Cast Member is pin trading out of a cute popcorn box






Inside the tent






The mystery tent (originally thought to serve food), is finally open...






It houses FPs for Dumbo & Barnstormer, and has a shady place to sit


----------



## rachel09985

This area is so rich with detail!! I have to admit I wasn't all for a circus themed area but now I love it and can't wait to see it in November! I am so happy this is opening before my trip!

the pin trading with the popcorn thing is soo cute!


----------



## karly05

Great pictures, all!

On the signage for Pete's Silly Sideshow, it looks like there are separate lines for Minnie/Daisy and for Goofy/Donald.  Does it say "Minnie AND Daisy" / "Goofy AND Donald" or is the word OR?  In other words is it going to be luck of the draw which one(s) you meet, or will you see both characters for the line you get in?


----------



## Berlioz70

It's an "AND," so you'll get to see 2, depending on which line you get into!


----------



## Berlioz70

Dan Murphy said:


> Big Top Souvenirs now open...



Thanks Dan for sharing the links!

I've done an overhaul to the links in the first post.


----------



## karly05

Berlioz70 said:


> It's an "AND," so you'll get to see 2, depending on which line you get into!



Great!  Thank you!


----------



## crazycatlady

I saw on Kenny the Pirate's blog that CM previews for new Fantasyland are Oct. 22nd to Nov. 2nd. Do they ever let the general public in for soft openings during the same time period as the CM previews? That is the exact time period we are at DW.


----------



## grimley1968

Dan Murphy said:


> Big Top Souvenirs now open...
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...uvenirs-from-this-morning's-grand-opening.htm
> 
> Storybook Circus park area.....
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...park-area,-fastpass-distribution-and-food.htm
> 
> New Storybook Circus Fastpass area........
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...---a-look-at-fastpass-in-storybook-circus.htm



Thanks for those links. Awesome photos.

Three observations:

1) The detail work is amazing. Like another poster, I wasn't all that thrilled with the idea of a circus-themed area within Fantasyland, but that looks really nice.

2) What Fantasyland has needed for the longest time is something to absorb people and keep those main walkways clear. It's been a bottleneck back there since the 70's. They've really addressed that problem with this expansion, and judging by the aerial photos, it's less than half open so far. I'll know for sure when we go next week, but it looks like merely getting through Fantasyland will probably be a lot more pleasant experience crowd-wise. Yes, it will draw more people back there, but with all the extra seating, walkways, shopping, etc. those people have places to go now rather than be crammed onto too-narrow walkways. I think the Under the Sea ride will help even more in this regard.

3) I can't remember if most other FP distribution locations have that little sign noting the stand-by waits for their attractions, but that is extremely helpful if you see a short stand-by wait and want to save FP usage for something with a longer stand-by wait. I guess most other FP distribution locations might not need such a sign, since you could just look at the stand-by line from the FP location in most cases. But if it's not a simple thing to see the line, that's very helpful.


----------



## karensi

grimley1968 said:


> Thanks for those links. Awesome photos.
> 
> 3) I can't remember if most other FP distribution locations have that little sign noting the stand-by waits for their attractions, but that is extremely helpful if you see a short stand-by wait and want to save FP usage for something with a longer stand-by wait. I guess most other FP distribution locations might not need such a sign, since you could just look at the stand-by line from the FP location in most cases. But if it's not a simple thing to see the line, that's very helpful.



Exactly what I thought when I saw the photo with the stand-by times. You could get FP for the attraction with the longer wait and meanwhile ride the other. 


Karen


----------



## osugal

I haven't read through this entire thread so sorry in advance if this has been discussed several times.  I can't believe they're already working on the 7 Dwarfs Train Ride and it's still going to be 2014 before it opens.  Are they overshooting on purpose or do most think it really will be 2014?  Wishful thinking....I'm going in September 2013.


----------



## JoshuaShaw

osugal said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread so sorry in advance if this has been discussed several times.  I can't believe they're already working on the 7 Dwarfs Train Ride and it's still going to be 2014 before it opens.  Are they overshooting on purpose or do most think it really will be 2014?  Wishful thinking....I'm going in September 2013.


Roller coasters take a very long time to build, even longer with all of the themeing Disney is renowned for.


----------



## mesaboy2

Time to update Post #1, *Berlioz*.  

Passholder previews on November 3, 10, and 11.  Guests can choose from two sets of three experiences.  A tour of BoG and riding "Under the Sea-Journey of the Little Mermaid" are part of both.  The either/or is ETWB or Ariel M&G.


----------



## ses1230

No more Belle at TST or CRT:

http://kennythepirate.com/2012/10/01/does-this-ring-a-belle-belle-leaves-crt-and-tst/


----------



## grimley1968

JoshuaShaw said:


> Roller coasters take a very long time to build, even longer with all of the themeing Disney is renowned for.



In addition to this fact, I wouldn't be surprised if some of the work has been slowing down on the Mine Train ride to get the other parts of the expansion done early or on time.

Expedition Everest took about three years to complete, from announcement to opening. And that was a stand-alone project, without a huge expansion to the area it was in. The Mine Train might not be quite the massive job EE was, but I'd expect the same level of theming detail found in EE.

I'm sure there are some contractors who are focused only on a single attraction (such as track installers, etc.), but I wouldn't be surprised if others float from attraction to attraction as needed to meet opening deadlines.


----------



## mesaboy2

osugal said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread so sorry in advance if this has been discussed several times.  I can't believe they're already working on the 7 Dwarfs Train Ride and it's still going to be 2014 before it opens.  Are they overshooting on purpose or do most think it really will be 2014?  Wishful thinking....I'm going in September 2013.



Part of the problem now will be that access to that area will be somewhat limited once the rest of FLE opens soon.  The work site for the mine train coaster will be surrounded by guests most hours of every day.  I suspect that might slow down construction a bit also.


----------



## Berlioz70

mesaboy2 said:


> Time to update Post #1, *Berlioz*.



Done!


----------



## LucyBC80

Is Belle one of the princess over at Akershus? Or is STWB the only place you can meet her?

Posted from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rachel09985

Darnit!!! The 3rd is our MK day!!!

How do you think that will affect the crowds?

If I upgrade to an AP when I get there I won't be able to get in right, I would have had to pre register?

Maybe I can sneak in!!!!!


----------



## Senator Tressel

rachel09985 said:


> Darnit!!! The 3rd is our MK day!!!
> 
> How do you think that will affect the crowds?
> 
> If I upgrade to an AP when I get there I won't be able to get in right, I would have had to pre register?
> 
> Maybe I can sneak in!!!!!



Won't impact crowds at all. A small number of AP holders will be in an area where nobody else will have access to. 

Doing MK on a Saturday in the fall is the most crowded day you could possibly pick as it is already though.


----------



## Berlioz70

LucyBC80 said:


> Is Belle one of the princess over at Akershus? Or is STWB the only place you can meet her?
> 
> Posted from my iPhone using DISBoards



Belle is still available at Akershus in yellow and France in blue.

She also appears randomly at the Studios in blue.

BELLE


----------



## darkwingeeyore

Besides not having to pay for more face characters, the no Belle in MK besides ETWB makes no sense.

(spoilers for anyone who doesn't want to know anything about ETWB) 

In the context of the attraction, Belle in ETWB is Belle FROM THE PAST based on the info we have from the soft opening/testing. That means, not having her in the Princess m&g AND at CRT (which were both happening at the same time previously) make no sense, unless she is going to be meet-able outside of ETWB in the new area as well. 

Of course, if people start complaining, they can also use that explanation to put her back in either CRT or the new Hall or whatever.


----------



## rachel09985

Senator Tressel said:


> Won't impact crowds at all. A small number of AP holders will be in an area where nobody else will have access to.
> 
> Doing MK on a Saturday in the fall is the most crowded day you could possibly pick as it is already though.



I know, unfortunately we picked our park times around dining reservations! Can't change those now. Oh well!

P.S. You need to change your name to Senator Meyer! Haha, OSU Grad right here! I miss columbus!


----------



## rachel09985

ses1230 said:


> No more Belle at TST or CRT:
> 
> http://kennythepirate.com/2012/10/01/does-this-ring-a-belle-belle-leaves-crt-and-tst/



That really stinks that she is gone already!We have a reservation at CRT specifically to meet the princesses. Aurora is our #1 priority but Belle is our #2!


----------



## Senator Tressel

rachel09985 said:


> I know, unfortunately we picked our park times around dining reservations! Can't change those now. Oh well!
> 
> P.S. You need to change your name to Senator Meyer! Haha, OSU Grad right here! I miss columbus!


Go Bucks! I will be in Disney during the same time as you, but will not be doing MK that day! Short day at AK and then back to the resort to watch OSU! 

Urban Meyer is no Senator, he's the Prince of Freakin' Darkness!


----------



## Berlioz70

rachel09985 said:


> That really stinks that she is gone already!We have a reservation at CRT specifically to meet the princesses. Aurora is our #1 priority but Belle is our #2!



She's not gone yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

I still say the Belle thing is a colossal miss on Disney's part. I understand that there could be some logistical considerations.... but to have her disappear in the MK for real meet & greets just as her village opens is just wrong. They needed to find a way to handle this differently.


----------



## Colleen27

mom2rtk said:


> I still say the Belle thing is a colossal miss on Disney's part. I understand that there could be some logistical considerations.... but to have her disappear in the MK for real meet & greets just as her village opens is just wrong. They needed to find a way to handle this differently.



I agree, but I'm still holding out hope for a slight change in format so that the show better serves as a meeting spot. I really hope so anyway because DD4 is just starting to come into her princess phase and already loves Belle best, and I don't want to have to start making room for Akershus in our plans when there are so many better dining options at Epcot.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

It sucks she won't be doing regular M&Gs in MK. She'll still be in Epcot, right?


----------



## rachel09985

So when and if do you think there will be test runs for Be Our Guest? I can't believe that the 19th would be the first time that ANYONE could eat there, I mean it is going to be so busy they have to have practice before that!


----------



## melissarose

i have a question. what does "e-ticket attraction" mean? i saw that beside journey of the little mermaid!


----------



## dnsmills

melissarose said:
			
		

> i have a question. what does "e-ticket attraction" mean? i saw that beside journey of the little mermaid!



Back when Disney used to sell individual tickets for each ride, the top rides required an E ticket. The smaller, not so popular rides were A ticket then B ticket and so on. It's just a way of saying its going to be a ride/attraction with a major crowd draw.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Mine train ride photo update.....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ws-of-the-seven-dwarfs-mine-train-coaster.htm


----------



## jeanico2000

Colleen27 said:


> I agree, but I'm still holding out hope for a slight change in format so that the show better serves as a meeting spot



I think the main problem with this would be timing issues. They have to move people in and out of the room(s) in a timely fashion, and this just wouldn't work in a 'meet and greet' format. Just IMHO, of course!


----------



## mom2rtk

jeanico2000 said:


> I think the main problem with this would be timing issues. They have to move people in and out of the room(s) in a timely fashion, and this just wouldn't work in a 'meet and greet' format. Just IMHO, of course!



.......... which is precisely why they needed to find a way to make her available somewhere else in the MK. Still calling this a colossal miss.

This attraction is going to be busy enough. It does not need the additional traffic from people who might just be happy to meet her at TST. 

Until they get this worked out, I think this is going to be a big disappointment to a lot of little princess fans who want to meet Belle. Especially those who go in thinking this really will be a meet and greet.


----------



## mm522

I guess I understand them removing her from TST but I'm surprised they're taking her out of CRT, will they take Ariel out too when her Grotto opens? I understand that CRT and the FLE are in close proximity, but how will they explain it when PFH opens almost literally right beside CRT? As soon as you leave the restaurant you barely step into FL and there are all of the princesses you met at your meal available to meet again...in very close proximity.


----------



## mom2rtk

mm522 said:


> I guess I understand them removing her from TST but I'm surprised they're taking her out of CRT, will they take Ariel out too when her Grotto opens? I understand that CRT and the FLE are in close proximity, but how will they explain it when PFH opens almost literally right beside CRT? As soon as you leave the restaurant you barely step into FL and there are all of the princesses you met at your meal available to meet again...in very close proximity.



Belle has always appeared at CRT, even when her storytime was right around the corner from the castle. So I'm having trouble understanding as well why the sudden need to take her out of there.


----------



## Disco

Dan Murphy said:


> Mine train ride photo update.....
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ws-of-the-seven-dwarfs-mine-train-coaster.htm



Nice,
The things sticking out of the lift "hill" roof are supports for the mountain overlay which is already under construction.  They are moving fast on this one.
A year and half to get the structure done and then an agonizing year of just putting the detail work in. Move faster dangit...


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

I realize I'm in the minority here, but I'd actually love to see ALL of the non-meal meet and greets morphed into more of an attraction like this. *ducks* I know, I know...you guys don't agree...don't throw anything at me!  

Now, granted, for kids who have grown up with particular expectations about meet and greets (ahem, I'm looking at you kids of Dis-ers!), yes, this kind of change would come as a shock and potentially a disappointment. I do understand that. But let's set that idea aside for a moment and pretend you're talking only about someone with zero expectations.

_To me_ (you may feel differently!), an interactive, take-you-into-the-story experience is far, FAR more worthwhile and fun than standing in line for a quick hug and photo and see you later, next please! 

Instead of standing in line for hours for a snapshot next to Jack Skellington, what if you could participate in one of his experiments as he figures out how to "make Christmas"? 

I did think the original (and all too brief) experiences for Rapunzel and Merida were great ideas, with the immersive activities (dancing, learning to shoot a bow and arrow, etc.) leading up to the actual meet and greet. But I think Enchanted Tales with Belle takes that even a little further--and I like it! I wouldn't be inclined to wait in character lines (unless DS4 wanted to), but even as an adult I'd be interested in ETWB (wouldn't necessarily take a part, but would definitely watch).


----------



## mom2rtk

GenevieveRaqs said:


> I realize I'm in the minority here, but I'd actually love to see ALL of the non-meal meet and greets morphed into more of an attraction like this. *ducks* I know, I know...you guys don't agree...don't throw anything at me!
> 
> Now, granted, for kids who have grown up with particular expectations about meet and greets (ahem, I'm looking at you kids of Dis-ers!), yes, this kind of change would come as a shock and potentially a disappointment. I do understand that. But let's set that idea aside for a moment and pretend you're talking only about someone with zero expectations.
> 
> _To me_ (you may feel differently!), an interactive, take-you-into-the-story experience is far, FAR more worthwhile and fun than standing in line for a quick hug and photo and see you later, next please!
> 
> Instead of standing in line for hours for a snapshot next to Jack Skellington, what if you could participate in one of his experiments as he figures out how to "make Christmas"?
> 
> I did think the original (and all too brief) experiences for Rapunzel and Merida were great ideas, with the immersive activities (dancing, learning to shoot a bow and arrow, etc.) leading up to the actual meet and greet. But I think Enchanted Tales with Belle takes that even a little further--and I like it! I wouldn't be inclined to wait in character lines (unless DS4 wanted to), but even as an adult I'd be interested in ETWB (wouldn't necessarily take a part, but would definitely watch).



Well, actually the original plan for the FLE was to have Cindy and Aurora have interactive meet & greets like this in the area where the mine train is going. I was and still am a little sad that we'll never get to see how those would be. I'm glad they're doing the mine train, but I'd still love to see what they could do with Cindy and Aurora.

And I too would prefer this format, but not if it comes entirely at the expense of the traditional photo with a character that isn't timed on a stopwatch.


----------



## mm522

mom2rtk said:


> Well, actually the original plan for the FLE was to have Cindy and Aurora have interactive meet & greets like this in the area where the mine train is going. I was and still am a little sad that we'll never get to see how those would be. I'm glad they're doing the mine train, but I'd still love to see what they could do with Cindy and Aurora.
> 
> And I too would prefer this format, but not if it comes entirely at the expense of the traditional photo with a character that isn't timed on a stopwatch.



I agree, I love the idea of immersive, interactive meet and greet/character experience, but not at the expense of a traditional meet and greet. I've been very fortunate to have some amazing character interactions and I would be very disappointed if all character interactions were turned into a timed photo and nothing else.


----------



## Alexsandra

GenevieveRaqs said:
			
		

> I realize I'm in the minority here, but I'd actually love to see ALL of the non-meal meet and greets morphed into more of an attraction like this. *ducks* I know, I know...you guys don't agree...don't throw anything at me!
> 
> Now, granted, for kids who have grown up with particular expectations about meet and greets (ahem, I'm looking at you kids of Dis-ers!), yes, this kind of change would come as a shock and potentially a disappointment. I do understand that. But let's set that idea aside for a moment and pretend you're talking only about someone with zero expectations.
> 
> To me (you may feel differently!), an interactive, take-you-into-the-story experience is far, FAR more worthwhile and fun than standing in line for a quick hug and photo and see you later, next please!
> 
> Instead of standing in line for hours for a snapshot next to Jack Skellington, what if you could participate in one of his experiments as he figures out how to "make Christmas"?
> 
> I did think the original (and all too brief) experiences for Rapunzel and Merida were great ideas, with the immersive activities (dancing, learning to shoot a bow and arrow, etc.) leading up to the actual meet and greet. But I think Enchanted Tales with Belle takes that even a little further--and I like it! I wouldn't be inclined to wait in character lines (unless DS4 wanted to), but even as an adult I'd be interested in ETWB (wouldn't necessarily take a part, but would definitely watch).



I totally agree and I love your idea of making Christmas with Jack Skellington. That would be so cool.


----------



## Photobee

I have a question about the AP preview.  If only one member of your party is an AP holder, and the rest aren't....can they all get in, or is it ONLY for the AP?  thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Photobee said:


> I have a question about the AP preview.  If only one member of your party is an AP holder, and the rest aren't....*can they all get in*, or is it ONLY for the AP?  thanks!



Doesn't look like it.  Each person that signs up will need to provide the number on their AP.


----------



## Photobee

mesaboy2 said:


> Doesn't look like it.  Each person that signs up will need to provide the number on their AP.



ok, thanks!


----------



## cgattis

I agree that interaction is more fun than snap-and-run photos, BUT....only if FP or FP+ gets implemented.  I just don't want an hour or two wait for EVERY character.  We waited 1:45 for Jack and Sally and 1:00 for Rapunzel, but after those, my kids would only see characters with short lines.


----------



## skepace

Are Jack and Sally at WDW or Disneyland?


----------



## cgattis

Almost forgot why I jumped into this thread....sorry, ToT race fried my brain!!

A CM told us Pete's Silly Sideshow might be in soft open by yesterday (wasn't) or today.  If you're in the MK, might be worth a walk back to the Circus!


----------



## jkpmac

Wow 200 pages on this thread,  Congratz Berloize!


----------



## mesaboy2

skepace said:


> Are Jack and Sally at WDW or Disneyland?



DL.  But they made a promotional appearance this past weekend at WDW DTD, and it generated loooong waits.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mom2rtk said:


> .......... which is precisely why they needed to find a way to make her available somewhere else in the MK. Still calling this a colossal miss.
> 
> This attraction is going to be busy enough. It does not need the additional traffic from people who might just be happy to meet her at TST.
> 
> Until they get this worked out, I think this is going to be a big disappointment to a lot of little princess fans who want to meet Belle. Especially those who go in thinking this really will be a meet and greet.



 Beast is only going to be available if you have a dinner reservation at Be Our Guest it seems as well!


----------



## mesaboy2

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Beast is only going to be available if you have a dinner reservation at Be Our Guest it seems as well!



Yes, but Beast is a character addition for MK--the character calculus is different.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, but Beast is a character addition for MK--the character calculus is different.



Yes but he's still being taken away from EPCOT  I think how popular Beast is, it seems really unfair that you now HAVE to make a dinner reservation to meet them. I realise Beast isn't the only character you have to do this for but


----------



## loveysbydesign

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .......... I'm wondering how many people are going to be upset that they can no longer get a picture with Minnie and Mickey together since Minnie has been moved to Pete's sideshow along with Daisy??
So happy I got a picture of us with the 2 of them last trip(even if it did turn out blurry).
Plus I think Marie the cat should stay in France...not be at the flagpole on Main St. Surprised that they didn't put another character there instead.
on easywdw.com there is an update on Pete's


----------



## Disney_Princess83

loveysbydesign said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .......... I'm wondering how many people are going to be upset that they can no longer get a picture with Minnie and Mickey together since Minnie has been moved to Pete's sideshow along with Daisy??
> So happy I got a picture of us with the 2 of them last trip(even if it did turn out blurry)



We were lucky enough to get the same photo on our last trip too.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, but Beast is a character addition for MK--the character calculus is different.



Hey.... Disney is my happy place. Keep calculus out of this.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mom2rtk said:


> Hey.... Disney is my happy place. Keep calculus out of this.


----------



## mom2rtk

loveysbydesign said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .......... I'm wondering how many people are going to be upset that they can no longer get a picture with Minnie and Mickey together since Minnie has been moved to Pete's sideshow along with Daisy??
> So happy I got a picture of us with the 2 of them last trip(even if it did turn out blurry).
> Plus I think Marie the cat should stay in France...not be at the flagpole on Main St. Surprised that they didn't put another character there instead.



Actually, I used to be disappointed that you couldn't get Mickey and Minnie together. I always said I would wait in line twice as long to get them together. So when they showed up together in TST I was happy indeed.

As anxious as I am to meet the characters in their storybook circus costumes, I think over the long haul I'm going to be disappointed not to be able to meet Minnie in her traditional garb in the MK. We usually just do a quick day in Epcot and don't do much character hunting there.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mom2rtk said:


> Actually, I used to be disappointed that you couldn't get Mickey and Minnie together. I always said I would wait in line twice as long to get them together. So when they showed up together in TST I was happy indeed.
> 
> As anxious as I am to meet the characters in their storybook circus costumes, I think over the long haul I'm going to be disappointed not to be able to meet Minnie in her traditional garb in the MK. We usually just do a quick day in Epcot and don't do much character hunting there.



I might be the only one but I would be willing to pay a separate "ticket" to get a photo with the Fab 5 (Or Fab 6 including Daisy!)  It's great to get to meet characters "together" or in a group


----------



## Berlioz70

PETE'S SILLY SIDESHOW PHOTOS!!!

My auto photo didn't want to flash, so you had to manually turn it on... if the attendant took to long then it would time out and the flash would turn off... GRR. I just have to go back again to retake some of the photos. 

PETE'S SILLY SIDESHOW








jkpmac said:


> Wow 200 pages on this thread,  Congratz Berloize!



Thanks!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Your photos are terrific! Thanks for sharing. I don't really like their new outfits but maybe I'll like them better them I see them in person



Berlioz70 said:


> PETE'S SILLY SIDESHOW PHOTOS!!!
> 
> My auto photo didn't want to flash, so you had to manually turn it on... if the attendant took to long then it would time out and the flash would turn off... GRR. I just have to go back again to retake some of the photos.
> 
> PETE'S SILLY SIDESHOW
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## rachel09985

So I just read about the D23 previews on November 3rd our magic kingdom day! I just went to buy a membership and none of the links are valid! I'm thinking they cancelled membership until after the registration on Monday. 

If that's the case who wants to take me as their guest on November 3rd? I promise I would be a fun date!!!


----------



## hollygolitely93

*trying* to stay positive...as so much of FLE is so very exciting!  

BUT...

- No Mickey and Minnie together 
- The PSS costumes . Especially Daisy??????
- no Beast at Epcot (is that confirmed?). 
- no Belle at CRT (it's why I made the dang reservation!) 

The whole character thingy is making me a bit sad...


----------



## averill94

OMG I really love their outfits!!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

hollygolitely93 said:


> - no Beast at Epcot (is that confirmed?).



Yes - that is confirmed.


----------



## FaerieFire

rachel09985 said:
			
		

> So I just read about the D23 previews on November 3rd our magic kingdom day! I just went to buy a membership and none of the links are valid! I'm thinking they cancelled membership until after the registration on Monday.
> 
> If that's the case who wants to take me as their guest on November 3rd? I promise I would be a fun date!!!



I just bought a membership, just in case. They do provide a membership number, which they say you need to try to get a spot in the preview. But I was not able to immediately log in (i.e. to purchase D23 merchandise). My other concern is they say you need to show your card to get in to the preview (assuming you get a spot), and it says membership packets don't ship until after the end of the month and then take 3-4 weeks to arrive (3-4 weeks from now would probably be OK...). I'm wondering if they'll let you in with the confirmation notice... Now I wish I'd gotten it weeks ago, when I'd considered it before...

°o° Lace — Planning our second WDW adventure, 11/1-12 AoA-LM (Sent from my iPad using DISBoards)


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney photos from PSS:

First Look: Peek Inside Pete’s Silly Sideshow at Magic Kingdom Park, October 4, 2012


----------



## rachel09985

FaerieFire said:


> I just bought a membership, just in case. They do provide a membership number, which they say you need to try to get a spot in the preview. But I was not able to immediately log in (i.e. to purchase D23 merchandise). My other concern is they say you need to show your card to get in to the preview (assuming you get a spot), and it says membership packets don't ship until after the end of the month and then take 3-4 weeks to arrive (3-4 weeks from now would probably be OK...). I'm wondering if they'll let you in with the confirmation notice... Now I wish I'd gotten it weeks ago, when I'd considered it before...
> 
> °o° Lace — Planning our second WDW adventure, 11/1-12 AoA-LM (Sent from my iPad using DISBoards)



Oh thats good news! So you did buy it just recently and they provided a membership number!

We will be at AoA LM the same time!!! See you there!!


----------



## FaerieFire

rachel09985 said:
			
		

> Oh thats good news! So you did buy it just recently and they provided a membership number!
> 
> We will be at AoA LM the same time!!! See you there!!



Just this morning. No idea if it will work out, but it's $35 I should have spent before anyway...

°o° Lace — Planning our second WDW adventure, 11/1-12 AoA-LM (Sent from my iPad using DISBoards)


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Amy news on DVC member previews???

TIA,
Julie

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rachel09985

FaerieFire said:


> Just this morning. No idea if it will work out, but it's $35 I should have spent before anyway...
> 
> °o° Lace — Planning our second WDW adventure, 11/1-12 AoA-LM (Sent from my iPad using DISBoards)


I just bought it too! If it doesn't work, oh well, it was only $35. I did see the member ID so hopefully it will work when we try to get the previews.

Now I gotta figure out which time I want. I currently have reservations for meals during both times!


----------



## rachel09985

So if the previews are 8-11:30 or 5-8:30 do you think you can show up at any time during that time frame or do you think you have to be there right at 8:00??

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

rachel09985 said:


> So if the previews are 8-11:30 or 5-8:30 do you think you can show up at any time during that time frame or do you think you have to be there right at 8:00??
> 
> Thanks!



Ask again Monday afternoon.  I'm assuming we'll know after some of us have registered.


----------



## rachel09985

mesaboy2 said:


> Ask again Monday afternoon.  I'm assuming we'll know after some of us have registered.



Sounds good! I just bought the D23 membership hoping to be able to get the preview passes but I might not even care about this question anymore Monday if it doesn't work!


----------



## cuchu2005

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, but Beast is a character addition for MK--the character calculus is different.



Hi, I've just boooked BOG Restaurant for our upcoming trip in February. Somewhere during the reservation process it stated something about no characters.

Will the Beast be welcoming guests (like Cindy in CRT)?

Where can I find more info on the subject?

Thank you.

Mx


----------



## FaerieFire

rachel09985 said:
			
		

> I just bought it too! If it doesn't work, oh well, it was only $35. I did see the member ID so hopefully it will work when we try to get the previews.
> 
> Now I gotta figure out which time I want. I currently have reservations for meals during both times!



If it works, I really have to get the 5 to 8:30 on the 4th. We're in Legoland that morning, Discovery Cove on the 3rd, and have a DTD ADR on the evening of the 3rd. The 4th is our DP, but we can work around that, I think. I could cancel the DTD ADR, if needed, too, but I'll just have to have my fingers crossed on all of it.

°o° Lace  Planning our second WDW adventure, 11/1-12 AoA-LM (Sent from my iPad using DISBoards)


----------



## Berlioz70

cuchu2005 said:


> Hi, I've just boooked BOG Restaurant for our upcoming trip in February. Somewhere during the reservation process it stated something about no characters.
> 
> Will the Beast be welcoming guests (like Cindy in CRT)?
> 
> Where can I find more info on the subject?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mx



Disney is marketing BOG as a NON-character meal... it's through on-line rumors that the Beast appearance came out, it has not been announced how/if that will work.


----------



## nyz2004

Any soft openings after november AP preview? when will general public preview the new fantasyland?


----------



## mesaboy2

nyz2004 said:


> Any soft openings after november AP preview? when will general public preview the new fantasyland?



No later than November 19.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Apparently he will just be greeting people in the waiting area. Sort of like Cinderella from CRT, however it's not a character meal as such. I personally hope he's greeting people outside so you don't need a BOG reservation to meet him



cuchu2005 said:


> Hi, I've just boooked BOG Restaurant for our upcoming trip in February. Somewhere during the reservation process it stated something about no characters.
> 
> Will the Beast be welcoming guests (like Cindy in CRT)?
> 
> Where can I find more info on the subject?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mx


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

nyz2004 said:


> Any soft openings after november AP preview? when will general public preview the new fantasyland?



Is there any date yet for when the walls come down?  When they start previews?  Or not until soft opening or even after that? We will be there Nov. 3-7, would love to at least see the new areas and walk around Fantasy Land without all of those walls!


----------



## Berlioz70

Some very fun and unique photos of construction/Storybook/the Wall:

New Fantasyland Construction Moves Into October As Fantasyland Comes Together, Oct 6, 2012


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Great update!


----------



## rachel09985

I am contemplating what I should register for, who knows if I can even register!

Is the Ariel Meet N Greet literally just Ariel in her fin? Is there any sort of experience similar to Enchanted Tales with Belle?

Or we do not know this yet?

Thanks! I am soo hoping I can register today. I guess D23 registration is still on, but I just my membership on Friday night.


----------



## dlhvac

Disney's IT people screwed up again by not anticipating the demand for the fantasyland preview and crashed the website gotta love the the IT department for this one.


----------



## ninafeliz

Does anyone know anything about the d23 preview?  U were supposed 2be able to sign up 10 min ago, but no link on their website???


----------



## rachel09985

ninafeliz said:


> Does anyone know anything about the d23 preview?  U were supposed 2be able to sign up 10 min ago, but no link on their website???



I don't see the link either!!! Ugh frustrating


----------



## ninafeliz

I'm at work, I can't just sit here and check all day!  Their website still says 10 am PST, and their phones are all busy.  So irritating!


----------



## ninafeliz

I got them!!!!!


----------



## Steakgoddess

ninafeliz said:


> I got them!!!!!



Still not seeing a link...


----------



## Steakgoddess

Steakgoddess said:


> Still not seeing a link...



Switched to Chrome and it was there


----------



## rachel09985

I am so mad!! I was put on a wait list. Unfortunately I picked Belle which was probabaly more busy and I got put on a wait list!!! I am mad because it didn't even say Waitlist when I registered. If it did I would have picked the other option. Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.

I should have picked Ariel.

What is the chance that this wait list will open up? Probably slim to none.


----------



## ninafeliz

The link finally popped up in one of my many refreshes!  11/3 8:00 am with enchanted tales!  Now I can't print the page from work, I hope I can just print and take the email conformation.


----------



## ninafeliz

Steakgoddess said:


> Switched to Chrome and it was there



What is chrome?


----------



## Venomhatch

ninafeliz said:


> What is chrome?



Google has their web browser Called Google Chrome, kinda like firefox and IE.


----------



## rachel09985

Allright who wants to take me as their guest on Nov 3rd!??

Presents involved!!!!


----------



## ninafeliz

Venomhatch said:


> Google has their web browser Called Google Chrome, kinda like firefox and IE.



Thanks venomhatch!  I've seen you around the boards- I think on the POR thread and maybe the Poly thread?  Last Nov for POR, if I'm correct.


----------



## Venomhatch

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks venomhatch!  I've seen you around the boards- I think on the POR thread and maybe the Poly thread?  Last Nov for POR, if I'm correct.



No problem, I hover on some threads... POR mostly Poly from time to time, and DisDads one also. Of course this one too. Even if I am not replying doesn't mean I haven't checked in lol. POR has to be my favorite thread other than this one. It helped with planning of the next family trip and got all of my ressies in 2013.


----------



## ninafeliz

I just got to thinking.  I registered for me and my husband as my guest.  We have a 2 yr old who will have 2 be with us (we will be on vacation).  You don't think that will be a problem do you?  I hope not.


----------



## ses1230

Some new info about BOG - it is revealed what the "grey stuff" is!

http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2012/10/be_our_guest_restaurant_specia_1.html


----------



## Berlioz70

ses1230 said:


> Some new info about BOG - it is revealed what the "grey stuff" is!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2012/10/be_our_guest_restaurant_specia_1.html



I probably shouldn't have read that while being hungry!!


----------



## Alexsandra

ses1230 said:
			
		

> Some new info about BOG - it is revealed what the "grey stuff" is!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2012/10/be_our_guest_restaurant_specia_1.html



Thanks for that! I am so disappointed that I could not get ADR for BOG. Looking at this just made it hurt a little more! Well at least I can go for lunch


----------



## denvergirl

Does anyone have any info on what happens between the previews and the Dec. 6th opening?  We'll be there from Nov. 27th to Dec. 3rd and REALLY hope to see the new attractions.  Thanks for any info. . .


----------



## PhoenixStrength

denvergirl said:


> Does anyone have any info on what happens between the previews and the Dec. 6th opening?  We'll be there from Nov. 27th to Dec. 3rd and REALLY hope to see the new attractions.  Thanks for any info. . .



Official opening is December 6th, but soft opening is November 19th, so you should be able to see the new attractions.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

ses1230 said:


> Some new info about BOG - it is revealed what the "grey stuff" is!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2012/10/be_our_guest_restaurant_specia_1.html



Will the grey stuff be served at lunch time?


----------



## Berlioz70

Couple updates from Disney Parks Blog:

New Fantasyland Live Chat Set for October 15 on the Disney Parks Blog

All in the Details: The Faces That Guard Beasts Castle in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 9, 2012


----------



## arbolita

Word is that the walls have come down around the forest area, and Enchanted Tales with Belle may be unofficially open (or still in test mode, but open much more frequently).


----------



## mom2rtk

arbolita said:


> Word is that the walls have come down around the forest area, and Enchanted Tales with Belle may be unofficially open (or still in test mode, but open much more frequently).



Wow. That would make for a big day indeed. I'm just excited to get to see FL with fewer walls up.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

arbolita said:


> Word is that the walls have come down around the forest area, and Enchanted Tales with Belle may be unofficially open (or still in test mode, but open much more frequently).



Waiting on pins and needles to hear more about this! Anyone there? Pics? 

We're leaving on Sunday for WDW, in MK next Wednesday and Thursday...hoping to see the forest open then!


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

I found this: http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...e-enchanted-forest-in-the-new-fantasyland.htm

Which confirms that the walls are down with only planters separating the public from the Fantasyland Forest. If I remember correctly, when planters replaced the walls at Storybook Circus, the area opened the next day.

Soooooo excited!!!


----------



## arbolita

Oh my goodness.  







Bonjour! Village Gifts





Be Our Guest Entrance





All photos taken from @cmdisbrow and Disney Photography Blog


----------



## jtowntoflorida

My jaw just dropped.  "Literally"


----------



## mesaboy2

No complaints here.  

Thanks for the photos...it's almost Christmas morning!


----------



## arbolita

More from @cmdisbrow

Waterfalls are functioning






Popcorn Cart:


----------



## hollygolitely93

Very exciting!  Saw on another post that Ariel will meet in fins starting on 12th...kennythepirate posted, I believe.  Exciting how it is coming together.

Any guesses on when the crane comes down?  Staying until the mine train opens or do we expect it down by 11/19?  12/6?


----------



## mjallemand

I'd love to be able to just walk around the area even if none of the attractions are available.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Oh, it is truly beautiful!!! And I'll be there in just a few more days!!!

More, more more! I can't get enough pics!


----------



## mom2rtk

Now, can all of you stay home on the 12/7 so I can get some photo with no people in them?


----------



## Caretames1

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Now, can all of you stay home on the 12/7 so I can get some photo with no people in them?



I have a great idea for you! Bring along some of that yellow crime screen tape and rope off all entrances to the FLE. Photos should be good to take then!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mom2rtk

Caretames1 said:


> I have a great idea for you! Bring along some of that yellow crime screen tape and rope off all entrances to the FLE. Photos should be good to take then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



LOL..... LOVE the way you think outside the box!


----------



## bjakmom

WATER !!!! That's what I have been waiting to see!!  Now I know it's close!!
I am feeling much better about my early Nov trip.  I am the only AP holder so was so disappointed I couldn't get my DD & DGrDs in with me - decided not to even go to the preview and leave them behind.  Now I am feeling more optimistic that I may be able to experience some of the new FL WITH them during our trip.  It's beautiful!


----------



## bjakmom

Wishing upon a star that some of FL is open for MVMCP nights.


----------



## triciari

bjakmom said:
			
		

> Wishing upon a star that some of FL is open for MVMCP nights.



I will buy a ticket if I hear that's the case!!


----------



## mom2rtk

bjakmom said:


> Wishing upon a star that some of FL is open for MVMCP nights.



OK, so here's my secret wish. Based on nothing but my own personal dreaming and desire for the perfect photo op..... 

Belle and the Beast met last year at MVMCP at Fairytale Garden. But I'm guessing Merida will be there this year for the party. Looks like they need a new meeting spot......... We already know BOG will not be open during the party. Hmmmm..... if only there was an empty castle sitting around somewhere they could meet in...........


----------



## Valgoof

mom2rtk said:


> OK, so here's my secret wish. Based on nothing but my own personal dreaming and desire for the perfect photo op.....
> 
> Belle and the Beast met last year at MVMCP at Fairytale Garden. But I'm guessing Merida will be there this year for the party. Looks like they need a new meeting spot......... We already know BOG will not be open during the party. Hmmmm..... if only there was an empty castle sitting around somewhere they could meet in...........



Where is that Disney suggestion box???  That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Recent pictures from here........

https://twitter.com/cmdisbrow


----------



## tpettie

mom2rtk said:


> Now, can all of you stay home on the 12/7 so I can get some photo with no people in them?



I'm sorry to tell you but I will be in the park that day too...    I will do my best to stay out of the photo but can't promise you if your daughter is sporting one of you lovely made gownds I just might have to have a peek at the craftsmanship


----------



## FaerieFire

Does anyone know (i.e., have inside information LOL) exactly how the previews are going to work? I know we have a 3.5-hour window and are supposed to be there a half-hour before that, and that it's considered a "self-guided" exploration of the expansion area.

What I'm wondering is whether we'll be given a "fastpass"-type time assignment for Enchanted Tales with Belle (or the Ariel meet-and-greet) and/or Journey of the Little Mermaid or just allowed to queue up or wander at will after we enter the area?

I'm mostly asking because we're trying to abide by Disney's suggestion that you eat before or after your time slot, since BoG won't be open. (Not that I'd want to take a chunk out of the middle to eat anyway...)

In other words, if we get there on time, will we be fine planning on finishing by 7:30 and then heading out to an ADR, or is there a chance we'll have ended up with an assigned 7:30 time slot for Belle and miss our ADR? I haven't seen any indication of how loose or structured of a "self-guided" format these previews will have. Does anyone know?


----------



## mom2rtk

tpettie said:


> I'm sorry to tell you but I will be in the park that day too...    I will do my best to stay out of the photo but can't promise you if your daughter is sporting one of you lovely made gownds I just might have to have a peek at the craftsmanship



LOL, thanks for the kind words.  Do be sure to say hi if you see us. But probably no gowns that day. That will be later in the trip when our girlfrieds join us.


----------



## SRUAlmn

So what sort of "realistic" expectations can we have for our time frame (Nov. 16-20, between the passholder previews and the official opening date in December?)  Is it safe to assume that things might be open sporadically?  I'd like to think that everything will be open during our stay, but reason tells me that there's no way they'd have everything open all day, every day before they actually, officially open it, right?



ETA:  Sorry, I just saw that someone else asked this a few pages ago.


----------



## Berlioz70

Some beautiful pictures of nighttime lighting:

PHOTOS - An after-dark look at the new Fantasyland lighting schemes, October 10, 2012


----------



## Teamdisney306

Just read where it's a invitation only grand opening for the new fantasyland on December 5-7. Which really ticks me off since after hearing that it would en on December 6 i made reservation for December 1-8 well leaving on the 8th. So hoping that there wuIll be soft openings that week so my little girl can ride the little mermaid since that is all she talks about. Anyone have any inside info if there maybe soft openings that week.


----------



## mesaboy2

Teamdisney306 said:


> Just read where it's a invitation only grand opening for the new fantasyland on December 5-7. Which really ticks me off since after hearing that it would en on December 6 i made reservation for December 1-8 well leaving on the 8th. So hoping that there wuIll be soft openings that week so my little girl can ride the little mermaid since that is all she talks about. Anyone have any inside info if there maybe soft openings that week.



Expect a mostly-open status from November 19 on.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Berlioz70 said:


> Some beautiful pictures of nighttime lighting:
> 
> PHOTOS - An after-dark look at the new Fantasyland lighting schemes, October 10, 2012


Those are beautiful!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Teamdisney306 said:


> Just read where it's a invitation only grand opening for the new fantasyland on December 5-7. Which really ticks me off since after hearing that it would en on December 6 i made reservation for December 1-8 well leaving on the 8th. So hoping that there wuIll be soft openings that week so my little girl can ride the little mermaid since that is all she talks about. Anyone have any inside info if there maybe soft openings that week.



Huh? What do you mean by an invitation only grand opening the 5th-7th? Can you give a link to where you saw this?


----------



## Teamdisney306

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Huh? What do you mean by an invitation only grand opening the 5th-7th? Can you give a link to where you saw this?



It was on face book from the Walt  Disney World Resort. The actual article is on www.talkdisney.com


----------



## Teamdisney306

It was on Facebook from the Walt Disney World Resort.  The article can be found on www.talkdisney.com. They said they relied the in ire in the mail. It was a golden colored story book.  It has a picture of it on the site.


----------



## mom2rtk

Teamdisney306 said:


> It was on face book from the Walt  Disney World Resort. The actual article is on www.talkdisney.com



I'm going to have to see that from another source before I get concerned. Seems like a tiny detail to have left out since already making a big announcement about the grand opening happening on the 6th. I'm guessing that there will be certain special events that are invitation only but that the New Fantasyland will be accessible to all guests once the grand opening ceremony has taken place on the 6th.


----------



## jdcthree

jtowntoflorida said:


> My jaw just dropped.  "Literally"



Mine too!


----------



## Teamdisney306

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to see that from another source before I get concerned. Seems like a tiny detail to have left out since already making a big announcement about the grand opening happening on the 6th. I'm guessing that there will be certain special events that are invitation only but that the New Fantasyland will be accessible to all guests once the grand opening ceremony has taken place on the 6th.



I thought the same thing until I found this article from the Orlando news. Saying the exact same thing. 
http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2012/10/9/disney_new_fantasyla.html


----------



## Teamdisney306

Just found a picture of the actual invitation. It's for a preview of fantasyland on the 5th and dinner party. Then the grand opening on the sixth and 7th. But it looks like its just event on the 5th that will not be open to the public.


----------



## ses1230

Teamdisney306 said:


> Just found a picture of the actual invitation. It's for a preview of fantasyland on the 5th and dinner party. Then the grand opening on the sixth and 7th. But it looks like its just event on the 5th that will not be open to the public.



I believe that invitation/event is the media preview event.


----------



## Berlioz70

Teamdisney306 said:


> Just found a picture of the actual invitation. It's for a preview of fantasyland on the 5th and dinner party. Then the grand opening on the sixth and 7th. But it looks like its just event on the 5th that will not be open to the public.



 THIS


----------



## rachel09985

So, is all of the Forest ( Belle's side) completely open to walk through now? Of course, the attractions aren't open, but I have heard the walls are down and you can walk through.

Is this correct?


----------



## kvnchapman

rachel09985 said:


> So, is all of the Forest ( Belle's side) completely open to walk through now? Of course, the attractions aren't open, but I have heard the walls are down and you can walk through.
> 
> Is this correct?



Bump, BUmp, BUMP!!  I'm curious about this too!!


----------



## Teamdisney306

From a picture I saw earlier today they have those rolling hedge planter boxes lined up where the wall was blocking your entrance to the forest.


----------



## Berlioz70

Confirmation of Gaston appearing for Meet and Greets:

Gaston at New Fantasyland: ‘There’s No Man in Town Half As Manly’, October 11, 2012


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Confirmation of Gaston appearing for Meet and Greets:
> 
> Gaston at New Fantasyland: Theres No Man in Town Half As Manly, October 11, 2012


----------



## heather13

Does anyone know whether the Fantasyland railroad station is currently open, or does it just stop at Frontierland and Main Street for now?


----------



## chartle

heather13 said:


> Does anyone know whether the Fantasyland railroad station is currently open, or does it just stop at Frontierland and Main Street for now?



Its been open for awhile.


----------



## arbolita

heather13 said:


> Does anyone know whether the Fantasyland railroad station is currently open, or does it just stop at Frontierland and Main Street for now?



The railroad station is open - it is located in Storybook Circus.


----------



## arbolita

From Twitter this morning:

_@TouringPlans

Things could change at any time... But it's looking good for the rest of New Fantasyland to soft open this morning. Long line already! _


Seems like this includes the Little Mermaid area.


----------



## ghtx

arbolita said:


> From Twitter this morning:
> 
> _@TouringPlans
> 
> Things could change at any time... But it's looking good for the rest of New Fantasyland to soft open this morning. Long line already! _
> 
> 
> Seems like this includes the Little Mermaid area.



Does this include the Little Mermaid ride???


----------



## arbolita

ghtx said:


> Does this include the Little Mermaid ride???


_
@TouringPlans

Expected to be open are Mermaid Ride, Ariel's Grotto, Gaston's Tavern... Possibly more. _


----------



## chartle

arbolita said:


> The railroad station is open - it is located in Storybook Circus.



Odd Question, is Storybook Circus officially part of Fantasyland?


----------



## arbolita

I'll try to post photos from Twitter as I see them.

From @AllEarsDeb





From @PaulChadkin


----------



## arbolita

chartle said:


> Odd Question, is Storybook Circus officially part of Fantasyland?



I believe so, yes.


----------



## arbolita

From @InsidetheMagic  Gaston's Tavern


----------



## arbolita

Inside the Little Mermaid queue from @Exprcoofto


----------



## mari360

All the pics look great... Thanks for sharing... Cant wait for my turn to be there!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## iamtheb

Will this be opened for a while or just today? My wife and I make it in to the Magic Kingdom by way of WV tomorrow morning!


----------



## arbolita

Finally a look at menu items for Gatson's Tavern (From @Exprcoofto)


----------



## DanBoris

This was posted on Twitter:

Twitter: @Exprcoofto - Theyve made some fantastic changes. Among my favorite: Ursulas death is more prominent. King Tritons hair is a fabric material. 

So it looks like LM will not be an exact duplicate of DCA's afterall.


----------



## jjj444

please tell me it will be open next week too!!!


----------



## arbolita

iamtheb said:


> Will this be opened for a while or just today? My wife and I make it in to the Magic Kingdom by way of WV tomorrow morning!



Difficult to say.  I would think that the soft open would continue over the next few days, but once Cast Member/D23/AP/DVC previews start, it will probably be closed to the public until they are completed.


----------



## miprender

Love all the pictures that are coming in from FL.

I just wished we could have seen in last weekend


----------



## Magpie

Yay!  It looks like Disney really did take up the challenge from Universal!

LaFou's Brew made me laugh.  I think the cups will look great next to our Butterbeer mugs.


----------



## MJ6987

Hi, if this new area is "soft opened" on a given day, will it be from rope drop?  Also, how do you find out if it is going to open that day?  We are going next Thurs for 2 weeks.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## arbolita

Belle's village (from @Exprcoofto)


----------



## ghtx

The bathrooms are open!  That makes it official!


----------



## mkleinbe

Wouldn't you love to be able to use one of those beautiful, pristine bathrooms?  I'm impressed with the other stuff, but a new, fresh bathroom really gets me excited!!


----------



## jjj444

So how does this work?? They open things sporadically from now until opening date?? If they open the bathrooms then it should all just stay open


----------



## dvc one day

The real answer to how the soft openings will work is, we don't know.

I was in HS while there were soft openings for Star Tours. It would be open for a while and then closed. You never knew what to expect. You could be in line and told the ride was closed and that you needed to leave. I would think rides could work like this.

Saying that, I would not think they would close off the entire area once they have it opened, but the rides may open or closed at any time.


----------



## Berlioz70

JUST GOT HOME - HAD A GREAT SHORT VISIT!!!

Posting photos now - I'll have the links to FB once their up.

PS - I was the VERY FIRST person to meet Gaston *swoon*


----------



## heather13

arbolita said:


> The railroad station is open - it is located in Storybook Circus.



Thank you!!!  It's not on the customized map (which shows a blob of FL), and was closing as part of Toontown last time we were there!

Great pictures everyone - thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Berlioz70

ARIEL'S GROTTO

FRENCH VILLAGE


----------



## arbolita

Transition area between Beauty and the Beast and the Little Mermaid:
















And waterfall in the Beauty and the Beast area:


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> PS - I was the VERY FIRST person to meet Gaston *swoon*



You said that just to make me jealous, didn't you! 

Loving the pictures!


----------



## Teamdisney306

I wonder if they will decorate this area for Christmas?  I think Belle's village would be the perfect Christmas village.


----------



## DanBoris

arbolita said:


> And waterfall in the Little Mermaid area:



This is actually in the BaTB area, not Mermaid.


----------



## arbolita

DanBoris said:


> This is actually in the BaTB area, not Mermaid.



Whoops, thanks for the correction.


----------



## andrewilley

This is being classed as a "Dress Rehearsal" (to help the cast members) by Disney. There are no guarantees how long it will be open for, and things may need to be closed without notice. So enjoy it while you can!

Andre


----------



## LucyBC80

Berlioz70 said:


> JUST GOT HOME - HAD A GREAT SHORT VISIT!!!
> 
> Posting photos now - I'll have the links to FB once their up.
> 
> PS - I was the VERY FIRST person to meet Gaston *swoon*


What a treat! Is he as handsome of a fella as in the pictures?


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> PS - I was the VERY FIRST person to meet Gaston *swoon*



That's only right.


----------



## Sydnerella

Berlioz70 said:


> ARIEL'S GROTTO
> 
> FRENCH VILLAGE



Of course you were first to meet him - and that is perfectly fitting!  Hot red heels as well - you must have been on a hunt for him first, LOL 

Enjoy and keep sharing - makes the work day more pleasant!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Kurby

I'm not sure why but i'm not seeing any of the pics on the last couple of pages.  anyone else not seeing them?


----------



## ghtx

Kurby said:


> I'm not sure why but i'm not seeing any of the pics on the last couple of pages.  anyone else not seeing them?



I can see them all.


----------



## LucyBC80

Kurby said:


> I'm not sure why but i'm not seeing any of the pics on the last couple of pages.  anyone else not seeing them?


I can't see them either.


----------



## LucyBC80

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46654319.85603.131271993577004&type=1&theater

from this angle the castle does look amazing and like it's very far away and that's why it's so tiny. How does it look in person?


----------



## chartle

ghtx said:


> The bathrooms are open!  That makes it official!





mkleinbe said:


> Wouldn't you love to be able to use one of those beautiful, pristine bathrooms?  I'm impressed with the other stuff, but a new, fresh bathroom really gets me excited!!





jjj444 said:


> So how does this work?? They open things sporadically from now until opening date?? If they open the bathrooms then it should all just stay open



You mean they soft opened the bathrooms and didn't announce anything. Typical Disney.


----------



## mickey1968

So exciting! I wish I was there, but I have to wait two more weeks! I was selfishly hoping the VLM wouldn't soft-open until I am there the week of Halloween.

Another site, WDW Magic has tons of pics and a complete ride through of Little Mermaid. Beware if you don't want to see until you are there!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/


----------



## Dan Murphy

Berlioz70 said:


> JUST GOT HOME - HAD A GREAT SHORT VISIT!!!
> 
> Posting photos now - I'll have the links to FB once their up.
> 
> PS - I was the VERY FIRST person to meet Gaston *swoon*


That is the way it should be, Brenna, with all your help, insider knowledge and input over the many months.  



Berlioz70 said:


> ARIEL'S GROTTO
> 
> FRENCH VILLAGE


The pictures are stunning.  Really nice.  Thanks as always.  When will we see the one with both of you showing off your muscles?  



LucyBC80 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46654319.85603.131271993577004&type=1&theater
> 
> from this angle the castle does look amazing and like it's very far away and that's why it's so tiny. How does it look in person?


The forced perspective in this new area is amazing.  Seeing that castle from high up you would never think it would look correct from the ground.



Kurby said:


> I'm not sure why but i'm not seeing any of the pics on the last couple of pages.  anyone else not seeing them?



I am not seeing either (access denied).  Only can see Brenna's.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Berlioz70 said:


> ARIEL'S GROTTO
> 
> FRENCH VILLAGE



Yay for you! And thank you so much for getting the pictures right up on FB, I love seeing a post from you there  I cannot wait to be there in 7 weeks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

I just made out the text on the plaque:



> Tribute to Gaston
> 
> An extravagantly generous gift to the humble people of my village.
> 
> From me, Gaston.



That's fabulous!


----------



## TJDisneymama

the most surprising thing about all this new information to me is that Berlioz is a 'she'.  Why did I always think you were a guy?


----------



## DanBoris

TJDisneymama said:


> the most surprising thing about all this new information to me is that Berlioz is a 'she'.  Why did I always think you were a guy?



I am so glad I am not the only one who was surprised by that! I always thought she was a he also! Just goes to show you how much message board can anonymize people.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

TJDisneymama said:


> the most surprising thing about all this new information to me is that Berlioz is a 'she'.  Why did I always think you were a guy?





DanBoris said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one who was surprised by that! I always thought she was a he also! Just goes to show you how much message board can anonymize people.



I did too, until I started following her on FB and saw her in all of the pictures. I think it is the screenname and picture, since Berlioz is a boy kitty in the movie.  Then again, I had a litter of kittens I was fostering in July that I was told were all males, so I named them O'Malley, Berlioz and Toulouse, only to find out they were all female. I kept their names though 




mesaboy2 said:


> I just made out the text on the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fabulous!



I love that! Perfect little touch that WDW is known for!


----------



## bjakmom

dvc one day said:


> The real answer to how the soft openings will work is, we don't know.
> 
> I was in HS while there were soft openings for Star Tours. It would be open for a while and then closed. You never knew what to expect. You could be in line and told the ride was closed and that you needed to leave. I would think rides could work like this.
> 
> Saying that, I would not think they would close off the entire area once they have it opened, but the rides may open or closed at any time.



We will be there the week between AP Preview weekends (which we can't do because I am the only AP holder) and the day after DVC Previews (rats!)
So here's my theory (wish/prayer/hope) about soft opening.
Hopefully once they open for the previews they have hired and employed a full-time staff that they will just need to keep working during the days in between the preview days (the days I will be there!).   Does it make any sense that they will not keep everyone working once they are all up and running?  I'm hoping not!!  

And Thanks Berlioz et al for all the pics and updates - keep them coming everyone!!!  We are soooo excited!!

And fingers, toes and eyes all crossed that the new area will be open for MVMCP!!


----------



## wendypooh

AWESOME, love all the pics!!!  Can hardly wait for Feb. to get my turn to see it all!!!  Enjoy and keep posting pics please!!!


----------



## safetymom

Photos of the new Little Mermaid ride at MK 

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1480-journey-of-the-little-mermaid.html


----------



## Urugami

Berlioz70 said:


> ARIEL'S GROTTO
> 
> FRENCH VILLAGE


So.... Gaston is actually a Mountie?


----------



## jcemom

Berlioz70 said:


> JUST GOT HOME - HAD A GREAT SHORT VISIT!!!
> 
> Posting photos now - I'll have the links to FB once their up.
> 
> PS - I was the VERY FIRST person to meet Gaston *swoon*



Thanks for the photos! They're awesome!

I'm glad to hear you got to be the very first person to meet Gaston! You deserve it for being so helpful to everyone here...and you are adorable!


----------



## mjallemand

Gonna need a few confirmations on this one before I believe it.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I can't believe that we missed all this by less than a week, wow.


----------



## czmom

I am so excited this is open now. Maybe the official Grand Opening weekend won't be so bad. Fingers crossed anyway, since we arrive on the 8th.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Found this video of the new JotLM and queue!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjqpMOZ3b-M&feature=plcp


----------



## PlutosRHM55

There are a lot of videos up already from InsideTheMagic for those of you who are curious:

http://www.youtube.com/user/InsideTheMagic


----------



## d1gitman

Urugami said:


> So.... Gaston is actually a Mountie?



no, i think he's Jack Lalanne


----------



## A MK Family

We are there 10/28-11/4.  Is there somewhere that list all the previews (DVC, AP, D23, CM etc)?  We don't qualify for any of those and my DDs 7&4 really want to see Belles village!  I was thinking if I knew when it would be closed for private viewings, I could plan around them & hope for some pixie dust!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Add me to the people who also thought that Berloiz was a man, and agreeing that you are an adorable woman.  And you have on heels!  In the Magic Kingdom!  Impressive.

I have to ask, Berlioz...a few weeks ago I was asking where to find Belle in her yellow gown and you very cryptically told me that she probably wouldn't be in TST for our trip (arriving tomorrow).  How did you know that?  Inquiring minds want to know!  PM me if you don't want to reveal publicly, but I'm fascinated by this whole process.


----------



## kimmar067

arbolita said:


> Inside the Little Mermaid queue from @Exprcoofto





arbolita said:


> Finally a look at menu items for Gatson's Tavern (From @Exprcoofto)



....I can't see any of these pix... .....all I see are red*X*'s....


----------



## tpettie

jtowntoflorida said:


> Add me to the people who also thought that Berloiz was a man, and agreeing that you are an adorable woman.  And you have on heels!  In the Magic Kingdom!  Impressive.
> 
> I have to ask, Berlioz...a few weeks ago I was asking where to find Belle in her yellow gown and you very cryptically told me that she probably wouldn't be in TST for our trip (arriving tomorrow).  How did you know that?  Inquiring minds want to know!  PM me if you don't want to reveal publicly, but I'm fascinated by this whole process.



I'm with you totally though guy just goes to show you really don't know who is on the other computer


----------



## that's nice

TJDisneymama said:


> the most surprising thing about all this new information to me is that Berlioz is a 'she'.  Why did I always think you were a guy?



*+1*

Berlioz... thanks for the pictures!!! Looks like you were enjoying yourself!


----------



## Senator Tressel

I thought Berlioz was an ugly man.


----------



## rachel09985

arbolita said:


> Difficult to say.  I would think that the soft open would continue over the next few days, but once Cast Member/D23/AP/DVC previews start, it will probably be closed to the public until they are completed.



You think closed to the public on the days where there are previews and open the other days?


----------



## rachel09985

Is there any cast member previews or any other previews on the 1st? I am contemplating switching my days up to MK on the first.


----------



## Berlioz70

mesaboy2 said:


> That's only right.





Sydnerella said:


> Of course you were first to meet him - and that is perfectly fitting!  Hot red heels as well - you must have been on a hunt for him first, LOL





Dan Murphy said:


> That is the way it should be, Brenna, with all your help, insider knowledge and input over the many months.





PhoenixStrength said:


> Yay for you! And thank you so much for getting the pictures right up on FB, I love seeing a post from you there  I cannot wait to be there in 7 weeks!!





bjakmom said:


> And Thanks Berlioz et al for all the pics and updates - keep them coming everyone!!!  We are soooo excited!!
> 
> And fingers, toes and eyes all crossed that the new area will be open for MVMCP!!





jcemom said:


> Thanks for the photos! They're awesome!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you got to be the very first person to meet Gaston! You deserve it for being so helpful to everyone here...and you are adorable!





that's nice said:


> *+1*
> 
> Berlioz... thanks for the pictures!!! Looks like you were enjoying yourself!



Thanks everyone!!! I was in such a rush this morning I didn't get to write a recap of what happened...

I got to the wall at 9:00 and I was probably about 15-20 people back, the line continued to grow and we heard through the grapevine that it would be opened at 10:00.

Once the area opened they escorted the line to the Ariel attraction and both sides were manned with Cast Members. 

As we walked Gaston came out in the distance and people saw him, but continued to follow the line. To be honest, I was visiting for Characters, not the attraction, so I left the line and just went to Gaston.

The Merch CMs made a big deal about me being the first to meet him and I had the great photo op with the fountain (after me he moved to a different location as the fountain became a photopass spot).

I then cut through the line to head to the back area to find the Grotto  - I was the ONLY one there. Another 2 people eventually came over, but everyone else was just piling straight onto the attraction.

I had to be out of there by 10:30 to have enough time to get home, post photos, and go to work so I was beyond excited to get both characters done in such a short period of time and had time to take some photos of the area.

Then I was out of there by 10:20 to go on my way.

VERY exciting morning!




TJDisneymama said:


> the most surprising thing about all this new information to me is that Berlioz is a 'she'.  Why did I always think you were a guy?





DanBoris said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one who was surprised by that! I always thought she was a he also! Just goes to show you how much message board can anonymize people.





PhoenixStrength said:


> I did too, until I started following her on FB and saw her in all of the pictures. I think it is the screenname and picture, since Berlioz is a boy kitty in the movie.





jtowntoflorida said:


> Add me to the people who also thought that Berloiz was a man, and agreeing that you are an adorable woman.  And you have on heels!  In the Magic Kingdom!  Impressive.





Senator Tressel said:


> I thought Berlioz was an ugly man.





I can't even explain how loud I was laughing, DH got a huge kick out of these too!!!!

Aristocats was my favorite movie growing up and Berlioz was my favorite (I played the Piano). 70 is a reference to the year the movie came out.



jtowntoflorida said:


> I have to ask, Berlioz...a few weeks ago I was asking where to find Belle in her yellow gown and you very cryptically told me that she probably wouldn't be in TST for our trip (arriving tomorrow).  How did you know that?  Inquiring minds want to know!  PM me if you don't want to reveal publicly, but I'm fascinated by this whole process.



It's not really a secret - I'm a Cast Member (of the well informed variety) 

You can always assume I know more than I'm saying, but only announce things after Disney makes them public. At the same time, I hate to see people planning their vacations around things I know will change so I tend to drop cryptic hints without revealing real dates.

For others who may be interested - Belle's last day at TST was yesterday. She may appear randomly, but she has been replaced by Aurora.


----------



## Berlioz70

rachel09985 said:


> Is there any cast member previews or any other previews on the 1st? I am contemplating switching my days up to MK on the first.



CM previews continue through Nov. 2nd


----------



## kimmar067

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Found this video of the new JotLM and queue!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjqpMOZ3b-M&feature=plcp



....that was AWESOME! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimmar067

Urugami said:


> So.... Gaston is actually a Mountie?



....looks more like Batman's sidekick....


----------



## crazycatlady

Berlioz, as a CM, do you know if the CM previews will last all day on the 22nd to the 2nd, or will they be letting in guests before or after the previews during the day? These are the exact days of my trip and hoping to sneak into a soft opening.


----------



## Berlioz70

crazycatlady said:


> Berlioz, as a CM, do you know if the CM previews will last all day on the 22nd to the 2nd, or will they be letting in guests before or after the previews during the day? These are the exact days of my trip and hoping to sneak into a soft opening.



Previews are nearly scheduled all day (something like 9am - 7pm) But I actually have no idea how the previews are going to work. This has been discussed among many CMs... some think they'll close it off completely... others think they're going to give CMs Fastpasses to test those out.

I signed up myself, but not until mid way through as I'll be on a cruise when they start. Sorry - the thread will be temporarily neglected when previews are starting so hopefully others will post their experiences.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Berlioz70 said:


> It's not really a secret - I'm a Cast Member (of the well informed variety)
> 
> You can always assume I know more than I'm saying, but only announce things after Disney makes them public. At the same time, I hate to see people planning their vacations around things I know will change so I tend to drop cryptic hints without revealing real dates.
> 
> For others who may be interested - Belle's last day at TST was yesterday. She may appear randomly, but she has been replaced by Aurora.



Ahh, I didn't realize you were a CM.  I knew you somehow magically seemed  to know more than most people, but I didn't know why.

So, I take it that Ariel is doing M&Gs, too?  If you say yes, I might cry, seriously.  We have have a pretty crappy year and my kids have had to tolerate a lot, and have weathered it well.  If my son gets to meet Ariel with fins he might lose his mind.  Thinking of how excited he's going to be is making me misty.  **fanning eyes**

Sunday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## Pumbaa7287

My fiancee and I got in for the soft opening today and had a blast! Very few people seemed to know it was going on as we didn't wait more than a few minutes for anything, except Belle. We walked up to the gates at BoG, which was closed, then went to Gaston's Tavern, where he was doing a M&G out front with a short line. Went in to the tavern and got a LeFou's Brew (similar idea to butterbeer at WWoHP, except it tastes better, but the cups are not as good). Then walked over to Little Mermaid and had about a 15 minute wait. We actually wished it was longer because there was fun stuff to do in the line that we missed because the CM's were rushing us along. Ride was incredible! Ariel's M&G queues up right outside the ride and had a 30 minute wait when we exited so we moved back over to Belle's show and thought it was adorable. The tech they use for the Wardrobe's face is astonishing. The whole preshow was a lot cooler than the actual show and featured some really neat special effects. The show itself was great for kids, but adult travelers can probably see it once and skip it.


----------



## queen mimi

Went to soft opening today. CM told me it should be open every day now until official opening on Dec. 6th.  Be Our Guest dining hall not open.  Dwarfs diamond mine ride will not be open until 2014.


----------



## crazycatlady

Berlioz70 said:


> Previews are nearly scheduled all day (something like 9am - 7pm) But I actually have no idea how the previews are going to work. This has been discussed among many CMs... some think they'll close it off completely... others think they're going to give CMs Fastpasses to test those out.
> 
> I signed up myself, but not until mid way through as I'll be on a cruise when they start. Sorry - the thread will be temporarily neglected when previews are starting so hopefully others will post their experiences.



Thank you for answering! 

By the way, your picture with Gaston is  awesome!


----------



## Berlioz70

jtowntoflorida said:


> So, I take it that Ariel is doing M&Gs, too?  If you say yes, I might cry, seriously.  We have have a pretty crappy year and my kids have had to tolerate a lot, and have weathered it well.  If my son gets to meet Ariel with fins he might lose his mind.  Thinking of how excited he's going to be is making me misty.  **fanning eyes**
> 
> Sunday cannot come soon enough.



Yes, Ariel is out too... if you visit the Facebook link in my signature I have an album dedicated to Ariel's Grotto. Here's the main picture:








crazycatlady said:


> Thank you for answering!
> 
> By the way, your picture with Gaston is  awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## miprender

Berlioz70 said:


> ARIEL'S GROTTO
> 
> FRENCH VILLAGE





Berlioz70 said:


> Yes, Ariel is out too... if you visit the Facebook link in my signature I have an album dedicated to Ariel's Grotto. Here's the main picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Saw both those pics on FB too. Just love  them.


----------



## TJDisneymama

even aside from the avatar, you always just had a male aura about you, lol.  
can you say where exactly you work there or is that top secret info?


----------



## ses1230

Some great pictures of the inside of BOG from wdwmagic:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions/fantasyland/gallery/13oct2012-inside-be-our-guest-restaurant.htm


----------



## sjs314

Beautiful! I so can not wait to eat there next month!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Letting you guys know that those pictures DO NOT do that place justice. The ballroom is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Berlioz70

TJDisneymama said:


> even aside from the avatar, you always just had a male aura about you, lol.



HAHA! I do write very "matter of fact" which tends to be a more male trait - I blame it on my media background and writing 30 second news spots.


----------



## crazycatlady

Is the 27th a CM preview or was the missing date an error on the part of WDWMagic?


----------



## TJDisneymama

Berlioz70 said:


> HAHA! I do write very "matter of fact" which tends to be a more male trait - .



that's exactly it!  Short and to the point.  A lot like my DH, lol.  I originally started to say that you don't come across as warm & fuzzy as a lot of women do, but I deleted b/c I didn't know if it would come across as insulting.  But I think you understand my point now so won't be insulted.


----------



## Berlioz70

TJDisneymama said:


> that's exactly it!  Short and to the point.  A lot like my DH, lol.  I originally started to say that you don't come across as warm & fuzzy as a lot of women do, but I deleted b/c I didn't know if it would come across as insulting.  But I think you understand my point now so won't be insulted.





Not insulted at all - That sounds like me to a tee!


----------



## A MK Family

All these picture and reports have me on pins and needles!  2 weeks today!   I so hope we get to see some of this in person!  We will be going to the 1st MVMCP and I am guessing that maybe our best chance!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

When do CM previews start? I'm thinking about going next weekend.


----------



## MJ6987

Has the expansion been soft opened today?  Thanks.


----------



## Lake_Mary

We are at MK now and it is open. I read that the soft open should be this week until it closes for CM previews on 10/20.

BTW... Enchanted Forest is AMAZING!


----------



## MJ6987

Lake_Mary said:


> We are at MK now and it is open. I read that the soft open should be this week until it closes for CM previews on 10/20.
> 
> BTW... Enchanted Forest is AMAZING!



Nice!  Thanks. We will be at MK on Friday!  Hope it will be open that day.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I'm hearing during previews for CM, AP, and D23 that the area will open outside of those times.


----------



## rachel09985

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I'm hearing during previews for CM, AP, and D23 that the area will open outside of those times.



Seriously!!! OMG Do tell more! Where did you hear this from!?

I do know that the D23 previews have 4.5 hours inbetween  the first and second viewing. I think all of the other previews are close together!!! I pray that we go in between the two D23 previews, because that is our day!!! That would be amazing.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

rachel09985 said:


> Seriously!!! OMG Do tell more! Where did you hear this from!?
> 
> I do know that the D23 previews have 4.5 hours inbetween  the first and second viewing. I think all of the other previews are close together!!! I pray that we go in between the two D23 previews, because that is our day!!! That would be amazing.



I'm hearing from a couple sites, mostly WDWMagic.


----------



## rachel09985

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I'm hearing from a couple sites, mostly WDWMagic.



Thanks! I mean, it makes sense. If what they say is true and they don't see FLE closing at any time now, I don't see why it would be closed for 4.5 hours in the middle of the day.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

rachel09985 said:


> Thanks! I mean, it makes sense. If what they say is true and they don't see FLE closing at any time now, I don't see why it would be closed for 4.5 hours in the middle of the day.



Exactly. Crowd flow matters. On another note, does anyone else think FP at TLM is bad?


----------



## rachel09985

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Exactly. Crowd flow matters. On another note, does anyone else think FP at TLM is bad?



Now, if only when I go BoG lunch is in soft opening too!!!

Possible to have soft openings for lunch?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

rachel09985 said:


> Now, if only when I go BoG lunch is in soft opening too!!!
> 
> Possible to have soft openings for lunch?



Ehh, probably only tours. You can always grab some of LeFou's Brew though!


----------



## rachel09985

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Ehh, probably only tours. You can always grab some of LeFou's Brew though!



Definitely will! And possibly the Pork Shank!


----------



## addicted2dizney

I was there Friday! It was soooo beautiful!  Loved the Mermaid ride, Belle was cute.. the magic mirror is mind blowing! I knew it was gonna happen and still didnt' see it happen!    Prob wouldn't make it a habit to re visit Belle's story time every visit being I don't have little ones but it was still cute to see.  the new bathrooms were beautiful too! lol!


----------



## stindall

Anyone know when they'll put out a DVD including the new FLE stuff? Of course since I spend so much time on The DIS and EasyWDW I know about all the stuff but I like to get the DVDs anyway!


----------



## stindall

rachel09985 said:


> Definitely will! And possibly the Pork Shank!



I hear those are delicious!


----------



## tpettie

stindall said:


> Anyone know when they'll put out a DVD including the new FLE stuff? Of course since I spend so much time on The DIS and EasyWDW I know about all the stuff but I like to get the DVDs anyway!



I don't know when the DVD will be updated with the new fantasyland but the sneak peak on the Cinderella DVD was very exciting


----------



## arbolita

stindall said:


> Anyone know when they'll put out a DVD including the new FLE stuff? Of course since I spend so much time on The DIS and EasyWDW I know about all the stuff but I like to get the DVDs anyway!



I think your best bet will be sometime in early 2013. They'll probably wait until after Test Track is open so they can include that also.


----------



## jjj444

we will be at the MK on Saturday, do you think it will be open??


----------



## stindall

arbolita said:


> I think your best bet will be sometime in early 2013. They'll probably wait until after Test Track is open so they can include that also.



I figured that was the case! Thanks!


----------



## __disneygirl

Hi guys. We are going Oct 21-28 and I was just wondering what the chances are of us getting to see the FLE. Some are saying it will be open, some are saying it will continue to soft open, some are saying the soft openings end on Oct 20. I am DYING to know... I don't want to get my hopes up if it's not gonna happen. Any info is *greatly* appreciated. I've never been to a soft opening before, so I don't know what a good strategy is. Like, are there certain days that are better than others to try for this? I am SO excited, I can not believe there is even a chance of us getting in, I thought it was for CMs and AP holders only!

Again, any information/tips/advice/info/help etc is SO appreciated! Thank you! Can you tell I'm freaking out a bit? Cause I am! I had totally put it out of my head thinking we'd never get to see it, but all these reports of people getting in are making me change my mind!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

We've recieved confirmation that Fantasyland will still be in dress rehearsal, but they will close it off when it's previews, filming, or enchancments. By the way, filming for commercials etc is this week.


----------



## triciari

CentralFloridian99 said:
			
		

> We've recieved confirmation that Fantasyland will still be in dress rehearsal, but they will close it off when it's previews, filming, or enchancments. By the way, filming for commercials etc is this week.



Are there any gaps in the daily cm scheduled times?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

triciari said:


> Are there any gaps in the daily cm scheduled times?



Berlioz is gonna have to help you on that one, but she said they're schedueled most of the day.


----------



## BCV23

I gave up on the AP site and registered for the DVC previews. The "special" phone number was answered immediately. So much easier and less frustrating.


----------



## triciari

CentralFloridian99 said:
			
		

> Berlioz is gonna have to help you on that one, but she said they're schedueled most of the day.



Thanks!


----------



## Kansasdreamers

We will be at WDW from 10/23 to 10/28. If there is a chance of seeing the new fantasyland, is there a better time of day?


----------



## Berlioz70

CentralFloridian99 said:


> We've recieved confirmation that Fantasyland will still be in dress rehearsal, but they will close it off when it's previews, filming, or enchancments. By the way, filming for commercials etc is this week.



Interesting news! So once the preview is done for the day, sounds like it'll open to everyone else?



CentralFloridian99 said:


> Berlioz is gonna have to help you on that one, but she said they're schedueled most of the day.



CM Previews appear to end at 7pm on party nights, and 10pm on non-Party nights, I can't speak to other previews (as I wasn't invited to those  )


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Interesting news! So once the preview is done for the day, sounds like it'll open to everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> CM Previews appear to end at 7pm on party nights, and 10pm on non-Party nights, I can't speak to other previews (as I wasn't invited to those  )



Any gaps between them or all day?


----------



## triciari

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Interesting news! So once the preview is done for the day, sounds like it'll open to everyone else?
> 
> CM Previews appear to end at 7pm on party nights, and 10pm on non-Party nights, I can't speak to other previews (as I wasn't invited to those  )



Ok - seems that we need to find ourselves an imagineer!


----------



## Berlioz70

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Any gaps between them or all day?



Hour gaps - not long enough to open to other Guests.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> Hour gaps - not long enough to open to other Guests.



What are the CM dates?


----------



## andee515

I haven't been around for a few months because we had to cancel our vaction, but a week ago I found out we are going Oct 31 2013 and Oct 2014. So when I left this discussion, they were saying ( I thought) that Seven Dwarf Mine would be open the end of 2013. Now they are saying 2014. Any insight on if they are trying for the first half of the year?


----------



## crazycatlady

Is Oct. 27th a CM preview date? It was left off the schedule on WDW Magic. I rearranged my schedule to be at MK on that day, just in case.


----------



## Kansasdreamers

I am so hoping the 27th is open to the public


----------



## sticker231

It was open today. Enchanted Tales with Belle was temporarily closed because they were filming a commercial.  If you are at MK, walk over and see if it is open.


----------



## triciari

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Hour gaps - not long enough to open to other Guests.



Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## Teamdisney306

We are going to be at WDW Dec. 1-8 I hope they are still previewing before the 6th since that day will be a zoo.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Great Be Our Guest video from Imagineering....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/be-o...neering-tour-of-'be-our-guest-restaurant'.htm


And a good recap of other videos and photos, all in one place.....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...fantasyland-enchanted-forest-soft-opening.htm

And opinions....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...on-the-new-fantasyland's-enchanted-forest.htm


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney Parks Blog:

All in the Details: Exploring the Eerie West Wing of Beasts Castle in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 16, 2012


----------



## rachel09985

So what is the verdict on the guest previews between D23 previews on November 3rd? There is open space from 12:30 through 5:00pm.

Still think there is a possibility we could be let in between then?


----------



## mesaboy2

rachel09985 said:


> So what is the verdict on the guest previews between D23 previews on November 3rd? There is open space from 12:30 through 5:00pm.
> 
> Still think there is a possibility we could be let in between then?



That time is mostly reserved for passholder previews instead.  I know because that's the time I had in mind during that exercise in frustration yesterday when I couldn't reserve zip.

P.S.  I'm not bitter.


----------



## stindall

Berlioz70 said:


> Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> All in the Details: Exploring the Eerie West Wing of Beasts Castle in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 16, 2012



welp I may have to make an exception and make one ADR for here! I think I can get over doing TS solo if I get to sit in this room!


----------



## dlhvac

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> That time is mostly reserved for passholder previews instead.  I know because that's the time I had in mind during that exercise in frustration yesterday when I couldn't reserve zip.
> 
> P.S.  I'm not bitter.



You said it the website took me 25minutes to register myself an it wouldnt let me add any guests disney dropped the ball


----------



## mesaboy2

dlhvac said:


> You said it the website took me 25minutes to register myself an it wouldnt let me add any guests disney dropped the ball



Pfft.  Twenty-five minutes is a mere pittance compared to the time I spent not registering--try almost 5 hours.


----------



## dlhvac

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> Pfft.  Twenty-five minutes is a mere pittance compared to the time I spent not registering--try almost 5 hours.



That was after i called the number sat on hold for48 minutes only to be told that i should have pressed option 1 so i tried that for 2 hours kept getting disconnected and told all lines are busy then i gave dw the phone to speed dial never got thru on phone tried three laptops to continue trying website got thru at 830 site took 25 min just to register myself the managed after another 10 min to register dw now the girls are another story they have no reservation


----------



## mesaboy2

dlhvac said:


> That was after i called the number sat on hold for48 minutes only to be told that i should have pressed option 1 so i tried that for 2 hours kept getting disconnected and told all lines are busy then i gave dw the phone to speed dial never got thru on phone tried three laptops to continue trying website got thru at 830 site took 25 min just to register myself the managed after another 10 min to register dw now the girls are another story they have no reservation



Know that I feel your pain.


----------



## mabreu75

Just curious but can you do the following:

Go to the BOG without eating there just to see the beautiful decor?

And

Go through the line for story time with belle w/o seeing belle?? I'm more interested in Maurice's cottage and the interactive elements then sitting for the story :/


----------



## dlhvac

Im sure you can i doubt they watch and herd you


----------



## rachel09985

mesaboy2 said:


> That time is mostly reserved for passholder previews instead.  I know because that's the time I had in mind during that exercise in frustration yesterday when I couldn't reserve zip.
> 
> P.S.  I'm not bitter.



Wait, that time is now an AP preview time???

What the heck is up with that!? SAD!


----------



## mesaboy2

rachel09985 said:


> Wait, that time is now an AP preview time???
> 
> What the heck is up with that!? SAD!



Most of November 3, 10, and 11.  Each day has three 3+ hour sessions for passholders.  Always was.


----------



## rachel09985

mesaboy2 said:


> Most of November 3, 10, and 11.  Each day has three 3+ hour sessions for passholders.  Always was.



Oh, isn't there one day that just has D23 previews? Is that the 4th?

Nevermind, I see how the days overlap now!


----------



## dvc one day

A lot of info out there on New Fantasyland leading up to official opening.

I have seen that everything will be open during the CM previews. I have seen that that everything will be open later in the day after the CM previews are over. I have heard that nothing will be open during CM previews, except for the CM's. Has there been any verification on what will happen on CM preview days?


----------



## princessmurdough

We'll know on Monday!


----------



## addicted2dizney

I was lucky enough to be there last friday and got to see everything! 


My good friend who is an AP holder will be there early november.  Is there a link for the AP sign ups?  do you have to register or just show your AP?

Sorry if I have not kept up with all going on.. I am slowly re adjusting to the "real world" after 8 days in paradise.


----------



## derrickmom

What's up with news about Beast??


----------



## Berlioz70

So I heard more about the great debate on Oct. 27th - it is not a FULL CM preview... because it's a SELECT CM preview. Select CMs and their families are attending the preview on the 27th, it was not opened to all CMs, which is probably why it wasn't listed anywhere. I do not know the hours of this select preview, but I would not plan on that being the day to get full access during the day.


----------



## Enter User Name

Seems like I am probably out of luck for our trip Oct 25- Nov 3. My only hope now lies on mnsshp.   Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Someone....please tell me I am wrong.


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:


> So I heard more about the great debate on Oct. 27th - it is not a FULL CM preview... because it's a SELECT CM preview. Select CMs and their families are attending the preview on the 27th, it was not opened to all CMs, which is probably why it wasn't listed anywhere. I do not know the hours of this select preview, but I would not plan on that being the day to get full access during the day.



I wonder if this is a date being looked at for an "additional passholder preview opportunity" after the sign-up disaster on Monday or if they're planning on more people on the existing dates.


----------



## Senator Tressel

Enter User Name said:


> Seems like I am probably out of luck for our trip Oct 25- Nov 3. My only hope now lies on mnsshp.   Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Someone....please tell me I am wrong.


Nobody has any idea either way.


----------



## Berlioz70

mesaboy2 said:


> I wonder if this is a date being looked at for an "additional passholder preview opportunity"



I don't think so - the people going on the 27th are pretty "select" ... my friend in Imagineering is going this day.


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:


> I don't think so - the people going on the 27th are pretty "select" ... my friend in Imagineering is going this day.



Ah...rejected again.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Berlioz70 said:


> So I heard more about the great debate on Oct. 27th - it is not a FULL CM preview... because it's a SELECT CM preview. Select CMs and their families are attending the preview on the 27th, it was not opened to all CMs, which is probably why it wasn't listed anywhere. I do not know the hours of this select preview, but I would not plan on that being the day to get full access during the day.



Since next Saturday is very select, any chances of it being open for a hour or two?


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## kbarrett

Rumor has it the new Fantasyland will be open for MNSSHP nights is that correct????? Please say yes!


----------



## mesaboy2

kbarrett said:


> Rumor has it the new Fantasyland will be open for MNSSHP nights is that correct????? Please say yes!



That is the rumor.


----------



## kbarrett

mesaboy2 said:


> that is the rumor.



can anyone confirm that rumor??????????????????


----------



## mesaboy2

kbarrett said:


> can anyone confirm that rumor??????????????????



It's a rumor.  Kinda difficult to confirm.  Trusted poster and CM *Berlioz* has stated twice in this thread she thinks it's true.  You won't get much more than that.


----------



## Jajone

Open or not this weekend? DH and I will arrive tomorrow and will make a mad dash there if need be. We do have MNSSHP planned later in trip too.


----------



## kbarrett

Well I didn't know she had a thread, I'll search it, thanks for the info. I thought maybe peeps that had been to recent MNSSHP could confirm it


----------



## Berlioz70

It's been open every party since it went into Dress Rehearsal last weekend... but with CM previews beginning it's uncertain if that will continue. All my sources indicate it should be open during the remainder of the parties (though likely closed during the day).


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Berlioz, I have to ask (I don't want to seem like a creepy stalker)...were you in the New Fantasyland yesterday around 10:00 a.m., meeting Gaston?   I thought I recognized you from the picture earlier in the thread...the person I think was you had on a blue maxi dress and a birthday button...if that was you, we were right behind you in line!


Back on topic...we checked out New Fantasyland on the 14th and yesterday.  One word....Amazing.  The attention to detail is outstanding.  On the days we were there, they opened the area around an hour after park opening.  On the 14th, they still had the planters up, but they were pushed to the middle of the walkway.  Yesterday, it was just a rope.  We saw them taping some sort of interview with someone right outside Ariel's ride yesterday.

We got to do the Belle M&G, and the kids loved it.  Both kids got pictures with Belle although only one of my kids participated (our CM invited all kids who wanted pics with Belle to come forward at the end of the story time).  The Little Mermaid ride is probably the favorite in the park.  On the 14th, the posted wait time was 35 minutes, so we almost didn't do it, but we had time to kill so decided to check it out--and we ended up walking right on.  The queue is amazing and so detailed.  We also did the M&G with Ariel both days, which was awesome.  My two year old was in awe meeting a real mermaid.  He kept saying, "She has a tail!  She has a tail!"  We met Gaston yesterday and he was a hoot.  I did notice his M&G seems to move around quite a bit...we saw him meeting in a few different places over the course of the days we were there.

All in all, I think this expansion is amazing.  The only downfall, IMO, is that it makes the rest of Fantasyland look outdated.  Hopefully the rest of the area will get some sprucing up after they're finished with the mine coaster.

Oh, and we were at MNSSHP on the 14th, and New Fantasyland was open that night.  We didn't go into it because we'd already visited (it had been open all day that day) and had party stuff to do, but we did see that it was open and heard people talking about it.  I think, though, that these previews are so hit or miss, it's hard to really know what's going to happen.  When it first opened on the 14th, they were letting people in everywhere but the Voyage of the Little Mermaid wasn't running.  Then a little later the ride was up and everything was running.  They were letting people into BOG to look around (but obviously not eat).  Yesterday, everything was open and running, but they weren't letting people into BOG.  The thing is...so few people know about it, particularly in the morning, that once the area opens, it's easy to do everything, and if the Little Mermaid is running, the FPs will be, too.  Even without knowing the area was going to be open, we were able to easily incorporate everything into our touring AND hit everything else in Fantasyland that we wanted to (which was all rides except the Barnstormer) in just a couple of hours, and that was with two little kids in tow.


----------



## Dan Murphy

A walk through video of all of Be Our Guest.....

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/be-o...-parlor-room-at-'be-our-guest-restaurant'.htm


----------



## princessmurdough

AND, it's our First MK day....what excellent, EXCELLENT news!!http://www.doctordisney.com/2012/10...y-open-for-quick-service-lunch-on-october-28/


----------



## mom2rtk

Dan Murphy said:


> A walk through video of all of Be Our Guest.....
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/be-o...-parlor-room-at-'be-our-guest-restaurant'.htm



That's awesome. I'd seen photos, but hearing the music playing really put it over the top for me!  It looks quite remarkable.


----------



## A MK Family

princessmurdough said:
			
		

> AND, it's our First MK day....what excellent, EXCELLENT news!!http://www.doctordisney.com/2012/10/21/be-our-guest-restaurant-will-officially-open-for-quick-service-lunch-on-october-28/



So will the be just for CM previews and not general public?  We are there on 28 th and wondering if we should go directly there off of DME?


----------



## MickeyMickey

it was closed all day today except for cm previews.


----------



## princessmurdough

A MK Family said:


> So will the be just for CM previews and not general public?  We are there on 28 th and wondering if we should go directly there off of DME?



HMM, very good question. I'm not positive!
But I am hopeful, as Middle of the Magic reported:
"And our super secret surprise.. #BeOurGuest will officially (soft) *open to the public* for quick service lunch on October 28!"


----------



## rachel09985

So still no quick service lunch on D23 or AP days? Do you think regular guests will just be able to go in for lunch but not tour anything else? I know it is hard to know this yet but I am full of "what ifs"


----------



## A MK Family

princessmurdough said:
			
		

> HMM, very good question. I'm not positive!
> But I am hopeful, as Middle of the Magic reported:
> "And our super secret surprise.. #BeOurGuest will officially (soft) open to the public for quick service lunch on October 28!"



Let's hope it really is open to the public!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dan Murphy said:


> A walk through video of all of Be Our Guest.....
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/be-o...-parlor-room-at-'be-our-guest-restaurant'.htm





mom2rtk said:


> That's awesome. I'd seen photos, but hearing the music playing really put it over the top for me!  It looks quite remarkable.


Anyone know what all of the lighted LCD screens are for, in the many kiosks?


----------



## mom2rtk

Dan Murphy said:


> Anyone know what all of the lighted LCD screens are for, in the many kiosks?



I noticed that too and assumed maybe that's where you order. I had assumed there would be small kiosks on each table like our Applebees, but this made me think otherwise. I don't know what else it would be. And now we're back to wondering how they'll match you up with your food. Maybe with your wristband when they go rfid, but I don't think that's ready to go yet.

I have to say I'm not sure I'd like to be standing behind an entire party deciding what to order. I always manage to pick the wrong checkout lane at the grocery store, so I'm sure I'd do no better at picking a kiosk at BOG!


----------



## Dan Murphy

mom2rtk said:


> I noticed that too and assumed maybe that's where you order. I had assumed there would be small kiosks on each table like our Applebees, but this made me think otherwise. I don't know what else it would be. And now we're back to wondering how they'll match you up with your food. Maybe with your wristband when they go rfid, but I don't think that's ready to go yet.
> 
> I have to say I'm not sure I'd like to be standing behind an entire party deciding what to order. I always manage to pick the wrong checkout lane at the grocery store, so I'm sure I'd do no better at picking a kiosk at BOG!


Good thought.  I noticed a couple of the screens showed what looked like sheet music.  Maybe that is just the default screen, like a screensaver, if no menu is being shown.

I bet Brenna has an idea, or the answer.


----------



## bjakmom

Wow that is really beautiful! And I'm excited about the lunch menu - even something for my veggie DH.
It looks like lunch will be served in the main ballroom?!!  That's exciting!  
Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that we can have lunch there on Nov 7th - that would make up a little for the disappointment of leaving before dinner reservations began.!!


----------



## princessmurdough

kbarrett said:
			
		

> Rumor has it the new Fantasyland will be open for MNSSHP nights is that correct????? Please say yes!



Folks on the ground tonight are reporting FLE IS open for mnsshp. Good news, as I believe today was the first cm preview day...


----------



## jc040404

Dan Murphy said:


> Anyone know what all of the lighted LCD screens are for, in the many kiosks?



When we walked through yesterday, a CM was explaining that they were for ordering. You'll get an enchanted rose to scan beside and then make your order. The rose then goes on the table you choose and the food will be brought out in ten minutes. That was what I heard anyway..


----------



## that's nice

princessmurdough said:


> Folks on the ground tonight are reporting FLE IS open for mnsshp. Good news, as I believe today was the first cm preview day...


----------



## Dan Murphy

jc040404 said:


> When we walked through yesterday, a CM was explaining that they were for ordering. You'll get an enchanted rose to scan beside and then make your order. The rose then goes on the table you choose and the food will be brought out in ten minutes. That was what I heard anyway..


Thanks.  Sounds pretty neat, certainly not your average ordering system.


----------



## mom2rtk

jc040404 said:


> When we walked through yesterday, a CM was explaining that they were for ordering. You'll get an enchanted rose to scan beside and then make your order. The rose then goes on the table you choose and the food will be brought out in ten minutes. That was what I heard anyway..



Ahhhh.... that would certainly fill in the blank. Sounds cool!


----------



## igk

How about during evening EMH? If there are CM previews that day might it open later for EMH guests?


----------



## mom2rtk

I can't believe this hasn't shown up here yet. All our answers about how the quick service lunch will work have been answered. Our first live reports of dining at BOG:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3012306


----------



## MickeyMickey

went to mnsshp last night.  they opened fantasyland right at -7:00.  we did the little mermaid ride, met ariel, the belle experience, walked through the new restaurant, sat down and tried the new apple drink at  Gastons.  all this with no waits, priceless!


----------



## Sydnerella

mom2rtk said:


> I can't believe this hasn't shown up here yet. All our answers about how the quick service lunch will work have been answered. Our first live reports of dining at BOG:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3012306



Thank you! Imagine that, a restaurant review on the restaurant forum...  

Sounds like SO much fun - without ADRs perhaps BOG lunch is the new TSM of WDW!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you! Imagine that, a restaurant review on the restaurant forum...



 I know.... I mean ..... who would have thunk?




Sydnerella said:


> Sounds like SO much fun - without ADRs perhaps BOG lunch is the new TSM of WDW!
> Sydnerella's Mama



That wouldn't surprise me one bit!


----------



## rachel09985

So upset. Apparently 11/6 is now a new AP preview date. That was the date I was counting on to be able to see it.

Now there really is no hope for me. I really thought it was going to work out.

Do you guys think that on Nov 3rd Fantasyland will open after the previews end at 8:30? The park is open until midnight.


----------



## ghtx

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you! Imagine that, a restaurant review on the restaurant forum...



Technically, a restaurant review shouldn't be in the restaurant forum, it should be in the "dining reviews" sub-forum.

I think it's a bit of overkill to have a restaurants forum AND a dining reviews forum AND a dining plan forum AND a dining reservations forum...


----------



## mom2rtk

rachel09985 said:


> So upset. Apparently 11/6 is now a new AP preview date. That was the date I was counting on to be able to see it.
> 
> Now there really is no hope for me. I really thought it was going to work out.
> 
> Do you guys think that on Nov 3rd Fantasyland will open after the previews end at 8:30? The park is open until midnight.



Are you attending MVMCP? I think it will be open then. My understand is that's why Belle and the Beast won't be appearing in their holiday attire.


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

I think I may have found a brand new favorite spot to watch Wishes at... outside Gaston's Pub!






This was taken one of the preview nights on 10/20/12.  It's awesome because you can still see the castle fireworks if you stand sideways but you are super close to the regular fireworks too!


----------



## rachel09985

mom2rtk said:


> Are you attending MVMCP? I think it will be open then. My understand is that's why Belle and the Beast won't be appearing in their holiday attire.



No it isn't a christmas party or halloween party those nights. MK is just open till midnight the night I want to get in. I am hoping they will open it after the previews are done.


----------



## mesaboy2

rachel09985 said:


> No it isn't a christmas party or halloween party those nights. MK is just open till midnight the night I want to get in. I am hoping they will open it after the previews are done.



Supposedly, it should open for all at 10:00p on non-party nights.  I wish you luck!


----------



## rachel09985

mesaboy2 said:


> Supposedly, it should open for all at 10:00p on non-party nights.  I wish you luck!



Haha, thanks! I know I have mentioned this question like 10 times but I am just so anxious to get in. I wasn't expecting to when first announced soft opening on the 16th but now that it could happen I am desperate. I hope it does open at 10pm!


----------



## mesaboy2

rachel09985 said:


> Haha, thanks! I know I have mentioned this question like 10 times but I am just so anxious to get in. I wasn't expecting to when first announced soft opening on the 16th but now that it could happen I am desperate. I hope it does open at 10pm!



My answer is based on this post by *Berlioz70*, a poster and CM I trust--not to mention the OP of this huge helpful thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46454405&postcount=3216


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## triciari

Berlioz70 - what a cruise!!!  And thank you for your posts about FLE being open during MNSSHP!  We went last night - Thursday the 25th - and were indeed let in to FLE.  At 6:00, I Asked a CM manning the closed entrance and he told me that it was "closed for cm previews, but that I could check back later."  Thanks to you, I knew what he meant!    We were in by 7:15, all got to participate in enchanted tales - CM even asked if everyone who wanted a part had one!  Photo pass photographer snapped tons of pics - can't wait to see them!  

Thank you!!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Quick question about the preview sign ups: I have a voucher for an AP. Can I sign up with the voucher?


----------



## dlhvac

CentralFloridian99 said:
			
		

> Quick question about the preview sign ups: I have a voucher for an AP. Can I sign up with the voucher?



Yes you need the voucher number

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Berlioz70

Thanks to a recent vaca I'm a little behind... I'll be updating the first post shortly with links/photos/etc!



Dan Murphy said:


> I bet Brenna has an idea, or the answer.



LOL! Looks like the reviews beat me to it!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I think I may have found a brand new favorite spot to watch Wishes at... outside Gaston's Pub!
> 
> This was taken one of the preview nights on 10/20/12.  It's awesome because you can still see the castle fireworks if you stand sideways but you are super close to the regular fireworks too!



Great Tip 



triciari said:


> Berlioz70 - what a cruise!!!  And thank you for your posts about FLE being open during MNSSHP!  We went last night - Thursday the 25th - and were indeed let in to FLE.



We had a great time on the cruise - glad you enjoyed the pics!

Ironically I was at FLE last night as well; I wonder if we crossed paths, we left shortly before 6. Glad you were able to get in with no trouble during the party!


----------



## Berlioz70

I was slacking even before my vaca... here are all of the DPB entries updated on the first post:


20,000 Leagues Under the Sea History Is Celebrated at New Fantasyland Event, October 24, 2012

A Beast in His Lair at Magic Kingdom Park, October 24, 2012

All in the Details: The Romance of the Rose Gallery in Be Our Guest Restaurant in New Fantasyland, October 23, 2012

Photo Gallery: Take a Tour of Be Our Guest Restaurant in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 19, 2012

New Merchandise Goes Under the Sea For New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 18, 2012

A Cool Souvenir Glass for Be Our Guest Restaurant Beverages at Magic Kingdom Park, October 18, 2012

Interesting NOTE: Disney has neither confirmed nor denied that Beast will be appearing at Be Our Guest Restaurant, other than to say it is not being classified as Character Dining....

yet TWO of their recent blogs highlight the Beast at the Castle....

hmmmmm


----------



## Dan Murphy

Great cruise pictures, Brenna, and so many.  Thanks for sharing, as always.


----------



## hollygolitely93

any word on when Storybook Circus and New Fantasyland will connect?  I understand the path is blocked currently.

We will be in the world on 12/4...so curious.


----------



## linzbear

hollygolitely93 said:


> any word on when Storybook Circus and New Fantasyland will connect?  I understand the path is blocked currently.
> 
> We will be in the world on 12/4...so curious.



Not likely any time soon.  You can see from the recent aerials that the ground concrete work hasn't been laid yet, and there are no internal walls that would indicate that Snow White will be 'landlocked' for the foreseeable future.  I'd guess it will open when they're done bringing in all of the tracks and can work all day without having a easement.

http://pix.aerog.com/Disney/fantasy...4288_MJnQVZ#!i=2143186750&k=4WdqRFk&lb=1&s=X3


----------



## rachel09985

linzbear said:


> Not likely any time soon.  You can see from the recent aerials that the ground concrete work hasn't been laid yet, and there are no internal walls that would indicate that Snow White will be 'landlocked' for the foreseeable future.  I'd guess it will open when they're done bringing in all of the tracks and can work all day without having a easement.
> 
> http://pix.aerog.com/Disney/fantasy...4288_MJnQVZ#!i=2143186750&k=4WdqRFk&lb=1&s=X3



Is there more recent aerials? Those are from a while ago. I am curious as to where the path is.

Edit I think i saw the most recent picture.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beast! 




Berlioz70 said:


> I was slacking even before my vaca... here are all of the DPB entries updated on the first post:
> 
> 
> 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea History Is Celebrated at New Fantasyland Event, October 24, 2012
> 
> A Beast in His Lair at Magic Kingdom Park, October 24, 2012
> 
> All in the Details: The Romance of the Rose Gallery in Be Our Guest Restaurant in New Fantasyland, October 23, 2012
> 
> Photo Gallery: Take a Tour of Be Our Guest Restaurant in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 19, 2012
> 
> New Merchandise Goes Under the Sea For New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park, October 18, 2012
> 
> A Cool Souvenir Glass for Be Our Guest Restaurant Beverages at Magic Kingdom Park, October 18, 2012
> 
> Interesting NOTE: Disney has neither confirmed nor denied that Beast will be appearing at Be Our Guest Restaurant, other than to say it is not being classified as Character Dining....
> 
> yet TWO of their recent blogs highlight the Beast at the Castle....
> 
> hmmmmm


----------



## alicia080979

My friend is there right now and they leave on Monday. Does anyone know of anytime in the next two days that they will/should be able to get in to see the new Fantasyland? I have read that some people are being told no then at a certain time they are being let in. I just wanted to give her any and all suggestions I could about getting in to see it before they leave. I wasn't sure if there was a certain time/place/person to ask. 

Thanks!!


----------



## triciari

alicia080979 said:
			
		

> My friend is there right now and they leave on Monday. Does anyone know of anytime in the next two days that they will/should be able to get in to see the new Fantasyland? I have read that some people are being told no then at a certain time they are being let in. I just wanted to give her any and all suggestions I could about getting in to see it before they leave. I wasn't sure if there was a certain time/place/person to ask.
> 
> Thanks!!



Try after 7 pm if its a mnsshp night. Try after 10 pm on other nights.


----------



## discott71

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Are you attending MVMCP? I think it will be open then. My understand is that's why Belle and the Beast won't be appearing in their holiday attire.



Is it confirmed that Belle & the Beast won't be in holiday attire at MVMCP?  This is something DD & I were looking forward to.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

discott71 said:


> Is it confirmed that Belle & the Beast won't be in holiday attire at MVMCP?  This is something DD & I were looking forward to.



This has been confirmed from Disney previously in the thread  Belle and Beast won't be meeting together at MK in their holiday attire. Belle might be meeting in EPCOT in her red dress


----------



## mom2rtk

discott71 said:


> Is it confirmed that Belle & the Beast won't be in holiday attire at MVMCP?  This is something DD & I were looking forward to.



Yes, some of us had written Disney expressing our disasppointment in the rumor. We got phone calls or emails this week confirming they would indeed not be appearing.  

They also provided a list of all the "new" stuff they were adding, and it really came up short in my book, especially considering that 2 of the "new" things were Cindy's group photo (which you can see from my signature is not "new") and a new dance party a Cosmic Rays.

They are apparently keeping Fantasyland open and running ETWB. Very much in line with their recent habit of offering more and more things during the parties that you can already do during a regular park day.

I am happy for everyone going in early November who was going to have trouble getting into FL at all. That's a big deal for them. But for anyone going 11/19 forward, it's just a duplication of what they can do during the day.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney_Princess83 said:


> This has been confirmed from Disney previously in the thread  Belle and Beast won't be meeting together at MK in their holiday attire. Belle might be meeting in EPCOT in her red dress



And I wouldn't put much stock in finding Belle in her red at Epcot. She has appeared at Akershus in her holiday gown very close to Christmas before. That's not new. And I was not sold based on my phone call that it was really going to be much more than that this year. No way to know. But I don't want people going in expecting that only to be disappointed. Certainly nothing to count on.

Besides, I'm sure I'm not the only person who wanted to see her at MVMCP who doesn't have ADRs at Akershus.


----------



## discott71

Oh, geez that stinks!!  I haven't bought tickets for MVMCP yet.  We planned on buying them once we got there.  We planned on going to the 11/25 party, but now I'm not sure it's worth it!  We went 2 years ago and enjoyed the parade very much but there wasn't really anything that special to draw us back.  We did miss Belle and the Beast that year so we were hoping to make up for that this year.  We were also hoping for some new shows or something with the new FL.  Since we arrive on the 19th I think we may skip MVMCP this time.

Good news is I have booked an Akershus breakfast on the 24th so I'll keep my fingers crossed the Belle will be wearing her holiday gown. 

Thanks for the information everyone!


----------



## mom2rtk

discott71 said:


> Oh, geez that stinks!!  I haven't bought tickets for MVMCP yet.  We planned on buying them once we got there.  We planned on going to the 11/25 party, but now I'm not sure it's worth it!  We went 2 years ago and enjoyed the parade very much but there wasn't really anything that special to draw us back.  We did miss Belle and the Beast that year so we were hoping to make up for that this year.  We were also hoping for some new shows or something with the new FL.  Since we arrive on the 19th I think we may skip MVMCP this time.
> 
> Good news is I have booked an Akershus breakfast on the 24th so I'll keep my fingers crossed the Belle will be wearing her holiday gown.
> 
> Thanks for the information everyone!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but I'd guess finding her in her holiday dress in November is sort of a long shot.


----------



## p44nmun

discott71 said:
			
		

> Oh, geez that stinks!!  I haven't bought tickets for MVMCP yet.  We planned on buying them once we got there.  We planned on going to the 11/25 party, but now I'm not sure it's worth it!  We went 2 years ago and enjoyed the parade very much but there wasn't really anything that special to draw us back.  We did miss Belle and the Beast that year so we were hoping to make up for that this year.  We were also hoping for some new shows or something with the new FL.  Since we arrive on the 19th I think we may skip MVMCP this time.
> 
> Good news is I have booked an Akershus breakfast on the 24th so I'll keep my fingers crossed the Belle will be wearing her holiday gown.
> 
> Thanks for the information everyone!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for u too, but we were at akershus last year in November 28, and she was in her yellow dress.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Yes, some of us had written Disney expressing our disasppointment in the rumor. We got phone calls or emails this week confirming they would indeed not be appearing.
> 
> They also provided a list of all the "new" stuff they were adding, and it really came up short in my book, especially considering that 2 of the "new" things were Cindy's group photo (which you can see from my signature is not "new") and a new dance party a Cosmic Rays.
> 
> They are apparently keeping Fantasyland open and running ETWB. Very much in line with their recent habit of offering more and more things during the parties that you can already do during a regular park day.
> 
> I am happy for everyone going in early November who was going to have trouble getting into FL at all. That's a big deal for them. But for anyone going 11/19 forward, it's just a duplication of what they can do during the day.



Is there any way you could share this list or direct me to some place that has info on the 2012 MVMCP?  We are attending 11/16, and we have not been to one since 2005.  I don't want to minis the important stuff

DS will be disappointed about no holiday Belle & Beast. It was one of the first things he mentioned wanting to get a photo of. He played Gaston in his school musical this past spring, so Beauty & the Beast is special to him.  We CANNOT WAIT to see FLE.  I've been following this thread since the beginning, the anticipation is exhilarating.  We have dinner ressies for BoG For Thanksgiving dinner & I cannot remember the last time I have been so excited!!!! We are celebrating our 20th Wedding anniversary this trip with the kids, and it makes me so happy to share this milestone with all my fellas

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mom2rtk

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> Is there any way you could share this list or direct me to some place that has info on the 2012 MVMCP?  We are attending 11/16, and we have not been to one since 2005.  I don't want to minis the important stuff
> 
> DS will be disappointed about no holiday Belle & Beast. It was one of the first things he mentioned wanting to get a photo of. He played Gaston in his school musical this past spring, so Beauty & the Beast is special to him.  We CANNOT WAIT to see FLE.  I've been following this thread since the beginning, the anticipation is exhilarating.  We have dinner ressies for BoG For Thanksgiving dinner & I cannot remember the last time I have been so excited!!!! We are celebrating our 20th Wedding anniversary this trip with the kids, and it makes me so happy to share this milestone with all my fellas
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Someone who got the email posted the text here:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46536279&postcount=169

I was told almost verbatim the same thing by phone.

It is just a summary of what is "new".

If you haven't been in years, it's all likely to seem new to you. Did you check out the official MVMCP thread? That's here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919293

Have an awesome trip!


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Someone who got the email posted the text here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46536279&postcount=169
> 
> I was told almost verbatim the same thing by phone.
> 
> It is just a summary of what is "new".
> 
> If you haven't been in years, it's all likely to seem new to you. Did you check out the official MVMCP thread? That's here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919293
> 
> Have an awesome trip!



THANK YOU soooo much!  I subscribed & have some catch up reading. I planned an MK day on the 19th w/o knowing it would be FLE preview opening.  I'm excited, yet concerned it might be a madhouse.  Any thoughts?  We have CRT at 4:25pm that day, and I don't want to give those up.  Any chance park will fill to capacity?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Berlioz70

Minnie Mommy Mouse said:


> I planned an MK day on the 19th w/o knowing it would be FLE preview opening.  I'm excited, yet concerned it might be a madhouse.  Any thoughts?  We have CRT at 4:25pm that day, and I don't want to give those up.  Any chance park will fill to capacity?



I wouldn't worry about it - CMs and APs will already have had their FLE opportunities, so you'd only be looking at other Guests that may have planned their vaca around the preview date. Since it will likely be fully operational prior to the 19th, there isn't much expected to occur on that specific date.


----------



## Minnie Mommy Mouse

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it - CMs and APs will already have had their FLE opportunities, so you'd only be looking at other Guests that may have planned their vaca around the preview date. Since it will likely be fully operational prior to the 19th, there isn't much expected to occur on that specific date.



Thank you! We did our 1st cruise on the Fantasy this June.  DS & I commented that you would love the different character costumes for photos  I hope you enjoyed your cruise as much as we did!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## A MK Family

Here now and could only peak at it though!  Such a tease!  Hopefully we get lucky some point this week...


----------



## figment_jii

Just a quick note...the FLE area was not open during MK's evening EMH hours last night.  We looked around 10:15 pm and again around 12:30 am and both times the sign and CMs said no "Dress Rehearsal."


----------



## Berlioz70

Latest blog:

All in the Details: Suits of Armor at Be Our Guest Restaurant at Magic Kingdom Park, October 30, 2012


----------



## TJDisneymama

Berlioz70 said:


> *TIMELINE*
> *OPEN*
> Storybook Circus
> Be Our Guest Restaurant ADRs; first seating is Nov. 19
> Winnie the Pooh Meet and Greet
> 
> *PREVIEWS*
> _CMs: through Nov. 2
> D23: Nov. 3-4
> DVC: Nov. 4-5
> AP: Nov. 3, 6-18
> Currently open during parties and late evenings, following the previews_
> Be Our Guest Restaurant MENUS & PICS
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Gaston's Tavern
> Bonjour Gifts
> Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
> Ariel's Grotto



so right now, none of these are open to the public (in particular, Belle &  JTLM)? And not expected to be until the 19th?


----------



## mesaboy2

TJDisneymama said:


> so right now, *none of these are open to the public* (in particular, Belle &  JTLM)? And not expected to be until the 19th?



Yes, except:


> Currently open during parties and late evenings, following the previews


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Be Our Guest was serving dinner on Halloween night during the MNSSHP. Not sure if this was already known or reported since I haven't had time to go back and read through, so just thought I'd throw it out there. We were hoping to sneak in to see it when we saw people coming out but were told it was for people dining only. Totally understandable as I'm sure it would be mobbed with gawkers otherwise. We should get to see it during our passholder preview on Saturday (Tomorrow!!) anyhow.


----------



## TJDisneymama

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, except:



Thank you.


----------



## rachel09985

Just a heads up.... Fantasyland is not going to be open anymore for the general public after previews. I kept checking today after 9 and they all told me that after today no general public will be let in anymore. It closes right after the previews from now on.I was super upset because I wanted to see it so bad. Oh we'll!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

rachel09985 said:


> Just a heads up.... Fantasyland is not going to be open anymore for the general public after previews. I kept checking today after 9 and they all told me that after today no general public will be let in anymore. It closes right after the previews from now on.I was super upset because I wanted to see it so bad. Oh we'll!



Not even BOG? I'm going tomorrow and I really don't wanna wait two weeks to tour it when it's my preview....


----------



## ELMC

Do you have to sign up for the DVC preview or can you just go if you are a DVC member?


----------



## rachel09985

CentralFloridian99 said:
			
		

> Not even BOG? I'm going tomorrow and I really don't wanna wait two weeks to tour it when it's my preview....



I am not sure about that.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Detailed experience, with photos, of Be Our Guest at lunchtime.  Looks impressive.


http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/be-o...w-fantasyland's-'be-our-guest-restaurant'.htm


----------



## twinklebug

Dan Murphy said:


> Detailed experience, with photos, of Be Our Guest at lunchtime.  Looks impressive.
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/be-o...w-fantasyland's-'be-our-guest-restaurant'.htm



I agree, all except that Rose... I had visions of it looking more like a real rose, not a blob of playdough.

Also, I'm not sure how the system will work for special dietary needs... I suppose the man handing out the roses would be the one to ask.


----------



## chartle

twinklebug said:


> Also, I'm not sure how the system will work for special dietary needs... I suppose the man handing out the roses would be the one to ask.



I have read that there will be a few CMs to take orders with special needs.


----------



## Traveliz

twinklebug said:
			
		

> I agree, all except that Rose... I had visions of it looking more like a real rose, not a blob of playdough.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how the system will work for special dietary needs... I suppose the man handing out the roses would be the one to ask.[/QUOTE
> 
> I Am sure it will be like at the poly where they have the order kiosks..we just ask the first cm we see and they get someone for us or send us to someone.
> 
> Liz


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

Love the review, and I am especially excited about the fact that you can get nutritional information for every item! I hope this is the start of a trend at Disney. Many people have dietary needs related to nutritional info (and a list of ingredients just doesn't cut it when you need to know carb counts to adjust your medication, etc.), and Disney has refused to provide that info until now. This is a great move!


----------



## t_daniels

twinklebug said:
			
		

> I agree, all except that Rose... I had visions of it looking more like a real rose, not a blob of playdough.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how the system will work for special dietary needs... I suppose the man handing out the roses would be the one to ask.



Me too, on the rose.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Thanks for the Be Our Guest lunch link.  A few questions.....

1.  Is there a service charge like at other CS restaurants that deliver your food to you?
2.  What time does lunch begin?
3.  Does anyone else worry that the plethora of options on the digital menus (choices, pictures, substitutions, nutrition info, etc...) will cause for line back ups while people scroll through everything?

We currently have a dinner reservation for November 19, but prefer the lunch menu.  If we can get into all three rooms for lunch, we might cancel the dinner ressie and take a chance at lunch and save ourselves some money and have food we prefer.  I think I'd also feel more comfortable walking around and taking pictures during lunch when it's more "casual."


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Be Our Guest lunch link.  A few questions.....
> 
> 1.  Is there a service charge like at other CS restaurants that deliver your food to you?
> 2.  What time does lunch begin?
> 3.  Does anyone else worry that the plethora of options on the digital menus (choices, pictures, substitutions, nutrition info, etc...) will cause for line back ups while people scroll through everything?
> 
> We currently have a dinner reservation for November 19, but prefer the lunch menu.  If we can get into all three rooms for lunch, we might cancel the dinner ressie and take a chance at lunch and save ourselves some money and have food we prefer.  I think I'd also feel more comfortable walking around and taking pictures during lunch when it's more "casual."



I'm not aware of a service charge for any CS location in WDW.  But maybe I'm out of that loop.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not aware of a service charge for any CS location in WDW.  But maybe I'm out of that loop.



The two places that came to mind that charged extra gratuity or service charges were the Pepper Market at Coronado Springs (which looks to only apply to dinner now,) and Picabu at the Dolphin (which I know isn't owned by Disney, but same idea.)  Since I've had these two experiences, I wondered if maybe Be Our Guest would do the same. Thanks!


Allears info about Coronado Springs:
Pepper Market is the open air Food Court at Coronado Springs. Upon entering, you are escorted to a table and presented with a ticket. You walk around selecting the foods you want, your ticket is stamped. When you exit the Market you pay your bill. *A 10% gratuity is added automatically.*


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> The two places that came to mind that charged extra gratuity or service charges were the Pepper Market at Coronado Springs (which looks to only apply to dinner now,) and Picabu at the Dolphin (which I know isn't owned by Disney, but same idea.)  Since I've had these two experiences, I wondered if maybe Be Our Guest would do the same. Thanks!
> 
> Allears info about Coronado Springs:
> Pepper Market is the open air Food Court at Coronado Springs. Upon entering, you are escorted to a table and presented with a ticket. You walk around selecting the foods you want, your ticket is stamped. When you exit the Market you pay your bill. A 10% gratuity is added automatically.



Ah, okay.  That explains why I hadn't heard of it.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> Ah, okay.  That explains why I hadn't heard of it.



There aren't many CS places that bring you your food, so there really isn't much of a precedent.  I'm hoping they don't decide to add a charge for this.  I like in the blog where it said "they really are treating you like you're their guest."  Charging a fee to bring the food wouldn't be very host-like.   I can just see my family coming over for Thanksgiving and me charging them a fee to bring the food to the table


----------



## dawnmichele

GenevieveRaqs said:


> Love the review, and I am especially excited about the fact that you can get nutritional information for every item! I hope this is the start of a trend at Disney. Many people have dietary needs related to nutritional info (and a list of ingredients just doesn't cut it when you need to know carb counts to adjust your medication, etc.), and Disney has refused to provide that info until now. This is a great move!



That is Fantastic! My daughter has Type 1 Diabetes, and trying to keep her numbers half way decent (and avoid serious lows that often = seizures) is insane at Disney. Adjusting for all the extra activity and excitement AND trying to make guesses at carb counts adds extra stress none of us need on our vacation at the happiest place on earth. So horray for some carb info! and yes please, Disney, spread that info around for all your Disney food!


----------



## Dan Murphy

twinklebug said:


> I agree, all except that Rose... I had visions of it looking more like a real rose, not a blob of playdough......





t_daniels said:


> Me too, on the rose.


Seems the rose thing is only temporary.


----------



## t_daniels

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Seems the rose thing is only temporary.



Really?


----------



## Dan Murphy

t_daniels said:


> Really?


From the WDWMagic article





> .....you reach a podium where a cast member takes your party size, and hands you a "Magic Rose". This rose is tagged with an RFID, and will identify you throughout your time in the castle. The now familiar Mickey head RFID reader is also positioned at the podium, which would suggest that later on when RFID bracelets are in use, you will not need the rose.....


----------



## ses1230

Dan Murphy said:


> Seems the rose thing is only temporary.



Until...  we are all wearing wristbands?


----------



## luvmyguyz

rachel09985 said:


> Just a heads up.... Fantasyland is not going to be open anymore for the general public after previews. I kept checking today after 9 and they all told me that after today no general public will be let in anymore. It closes right after the previews from now on.I was super upset because I wanted to see it so bad. Oh we'll!



What about at the MVMCP?


----------



## mesaboy2

luvmyguyz said:
			
		

> What about at the MVMCP?



It is anticipated to be open for all MVMCPs.  We'll know in a few more days.


----------



## Berlioz70

SRUAlmn said:


> The two places that came to mind that charged extra gratuity or service charges were the Pepper Market at Coronado Springs ...



Pepper Market is not run by Disney, it's a company called Spring Foods. They operate all of the food locations at Coronado.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Berlioz70 said:


> Pepper Market is not run by Disney, it's a company called Spring Foods. They operate all of the food locations at Coronado.



Thanks!  I didn't realize that.  So I guess the places that do charge a service fee are non-Disney owned, which means hopefully there's slim chance that BOG will charge one.


----------



## electricsoup

Dan Murphy said:


> Seems the rose thing is only temporary.



I didn't get that impression at all dining there.

The rose was integrated into the ordering screens, showing how to use it with the terminal and everything. I suppose time will tell.

I too wanted it to look like more of a real rose than a blob. Also, it worked poorly, and a CM had to come help us get it to work (and we're not usually people who need assistance with technical stuff).


----------



## pmama

We will be there from the 9th-20th. We are not AP holders and don't plan to do MVMCP. We are planning on hitting MK on the 20th when FLE is open to general public. We'd like to spend 1/2 day seeing New Fantasyland. We'd like to do everything new including lunch at BOG (nervous lines will be huge). Is there a touring plan guide or are there suggestions as to how best tackle this?


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Be Our Guest lunch link.  A few questions.....
> 
> 1.  Is there a service charge like at other CS restaurants that deliver your food to you?
> 2.  What time does lunch begin?
> 3.  Does anyone else worry that the plethora of options on the digital menus (choices, pictures, substitutions, nutrition info, etc...) will cause for line back ups while people scroll through everything?
> 
> We currently have a dinner reservation for November 19, but prefer the lunch menu.  If we can get into all three rooms for lunch, we might cancel the dinner ressie and take a chance at lunch and save ourselves some money and have food we prefer.  I think I'd also feel more comfortable walking around and taking pictures during lunch when it's more "casual."



I'll take your dinner reservations . I can't wait to see BOG.  We have AP preview for the 16th.


----------



## DreamBigLiveGrand

We just returned from our vacation and attended the Annual Passholder preview.  While I'm sure others have said this before, it didn't really matter which itinerary you choose, as you were allowed to freely roam the area. It did seem quite crowded. We arrived at 11:00 as it took us forever to get from the hotel to the TTC and back to Magic Kingdom. I don't want to go into incredible detail but I noticed a few things.  It was extremely hot even during November since most of the queues are outdoors and the sun beats directly on the New Fantasyland. I'm curious to see if some places, like Enchanted Tales with Belle, will have umbrellas  during the hot summer. Also, we got in line for Enchanted Tales with Belle and luckily were able to see the show with about a 30 minute wait. After we exited the building, we could hear Cast Members tell guests that the queue was full and they couldn't fit anyone else there. I'm thinking they might be reluctant to bring in the  silver chains, as Disney might think that ruins the theming. We were one of the lucky ones that got to eat at Be Our Guest for quick service lunch. I had the Carved Turkey, which was amazing. It didn't actually have a flavor of turkey but more of roasted chicken. We also had one of the Chocolate Cupcakes and the whole family agreed that it was the best cupcake on property for 2.99. 

Overall I liked the New Fantasyland and I can't wait for the Mine Train to open.

I haven't heard much about this but when is the princess meet and greet, that is located where Snow White's Scary Adventures used to be, supposed to open?


----------



## mesaboy2

DreamBigLiveGrand said:
			
		

> We just returned from our vacation and attended the Annual Passholder preview.  While I'm sure others have said this before, it didn't really matter which itinerary you choose, as you were allowed to freely roam the area. It did seem quite crowded. We arrived at 11:00 as it took us forever to get from the hotel to the TTC and back to Magic Kingdom. I don't want to go into incredible detail but I noticed a few things.  It was extremely hot even during November since most of the queues are outdoors and the sun beats directly on the New Fantasyland. I'm curious to see if some places, like Enchanted Tales with Belle, will have umbrellas  during the hot summer. Also, we got in line for Enchanted Tales with Belle and luckily were able to see the show with about a 30 minute wait. After we exited the building, we could hear Cast Members tell guests that the queue was full and they couldn't fit anyone else there. I'm thinking they might be reluctant to bring in the  silver chains, as Disney might think that ruins the theming. We were one of the lucky ones that got to eat at Be Our Guest for quick service lunch. I had the Carved Turkey, which was amazing. It didn't actually have a flavor of turkey but more of roasted chicken. We also had one of the Chocolate Cupcakes and the whole family agreed that it was the best cupcake on property for 2.99.
> 
> Overall I liked the New Fantasyland and I can't wait for the Mine Train to open.
> 
> *I haven't heard much about this but when is the princess meet and greet, that is located where Snow White's Scary Adventures used to be, supposed to open?*



Late next year is the consistent rumor.


----------



## derrickmom

DreamBigLiveGrand said:
			
		

> We just returned from our vacation and attended the Annual Passholder preview.  While I'm sure others have said this before, it didn't really matter which itinerary you choose, as you were allowed to freely roam the area. It did seem quite crowded. We arrived at 11:00 as it took us forever to get from the hotel to the TTC and back to Magic Kingdom. I don't want to go into incredible detail but I noticed a few things.  It was extremely hot even during November since most of the queues are outdoors and the sun beats directly on the New Fantasyland. I'm curious to see if some places, like Enchanted Tales with Belle, will have umbrellas  during the hot summer. Also, we got in line for Enchanted Tales with Belle and luckily were able to see the show with about a 30 minute wait. After we exited the building, we could hear Cast Members tell guests that the queue was full and they couldn't fit anyone else there. I'm thinking they might be reluctant to bring in the  silver chains, as Disney might think that ruins the theming. We were one of the lucky ones that got to eat at Be Our Guest for quick service lunch. I had the Carved Turkey, which was amazing. It didn't actually have a flavor of turkey but more of roasted chicken. We also had one of the Chocolate Cupcakes and the whole family agreed that it was the best cupcake on property for 2.99.
> 
> Overall I liked the New Fantasyland and I can't wait for the Mine Train to open.
> 
> I haven't heard much about this but when is the princess meet and greet, that is located where Snow White's Scary Adventures used to be, supposed to open?



Thank you for the update! My daughter has been talking about the Chocolate Cupcake for a week ( I showed her a picture).  BOG here we come! Nov 19th


----------



## aprestwich

I took my older boys to Magic Kingdom last night while everyone else stayed at the hotel after spending a bit of time in Tomorrowland, we decided to go up to Fantasyland for Wishes, sometimes it's fun to watch from there with the fireworks all around you.  We passed by the entrance and they had the "Not doing Dress Rehearsals" at this time, but I asked if they would be doing any more public previews this week, she said yes!  Come on in!

Had a blast exploring at night, went on the ride twice with zero line, met Ariel with no line and they each enjoyed a Lefou's Brew.  

The theming is so interesting, especially at night although I found some areas could use a little more light to show off the landscaping.  The Little Mermaid ride was fun as well, it looked and even smells new still.  My only thought on it is that it moves through the story pretty quick, so if you didn't know the story already you'd probably not get it all.

Can't wait for our next trip in the spring when it's fully open and we can try out BoG too.

Andrew


----------



## mesaboy2

aprestwich said:


> I took my older boys to Magic Kingdom last night while everyone else stayed at the hotel after spending a bit of time in Tomorrowland, we decided to go up to Fantasyland for Wishes, sometimes it's fun to watch from there with the fireworks all around you.  We passed by the entrance and *they had the "Not doing Dress Rehearsals" at this time, but I asked if they would be doing any more public previews this week, she said yes!  Come on in!*
> 
> Had a blast exploring at night, went on the ride twice with zero line, met Ariel with no line and they each enjoyed a Lefou's Brew.
> 
> The theming is so interesting, especially at night although I found some areas could use a little more light to show off the landscaping.  The Little Mermaid ride was fun as well, it looked and even smells new still.  My only thought on it is that it moves through the story pretty quick, so if you didn't know the story already you'd probably not get it all.
> 
> Can't wait for our next trip in the spring when it's fully open and we can try out BoG too.
> 
> Andrew



Ah, consistency.  It's so refreshing.  I was es-oh-el Saturday night in the same situation.


----------



## derrickmom

mesaboy2 said:


> Ah, consistency.  It's so refreshing.  I was es-oh-el Saturday night in the same situation.



Well maybe we will try to check it out the 18th!


----------



## familygoboston

My cousin went to FLE this week. I'm sharing some photos...(not the best camera, she used her phone, but I like seeing them just to get excited)
Future M&G area





Maurices cottage





























This is the book mark she got for participating in the Enchanted Tales with Belle



































BOG


----------



## TSR6

I haven't read through the entire thread (yet) - but I figured since this is the big topic for the new area... ya'll might want to get a preview of the new Mermaid ride.

Spoiler Alert:  Ride Preview -- Journey of the Little Mermaid: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn9Caz402jU


----------



## Disney_Princess83

familygoboston said:


> My cousin went to FLE this week. I'm sharing some photos...(not the best camera, she used her phone, but I like seeing them just to get excited)
> Future M&G area



Were there other princesses on the outside of the FairyTale Hall? Wondering if Belle will meet there once it opens next year. Aurora and Rapunzel will probably be in there too.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Were there other princesses on the outside of the FairyTale Hall? Wondering if Belle will meet there once it opens next year. Aurora and Rapunzel will probably be in there too.



Only Cinderella, Aurora, Snow White, Tiana, and Jasmine will meet in Fairytale hall.


----------



## t_daniels

What's with the lacking of Belle m&g lately?


----------



## familygoboston

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Were there other princesses on the outside of the FairyTale Hall? Wondering if Belle will meet there once it opens next year. Aurora and Rapunzel will probably be in there too.



She saw Belle in ETWB and the other princesses in the parade, Gaston was posing in the village, but no other princesses while she was there.

Here is her review of BOG: (BTW she's 19 yo and ordered the kid meal)
_ I also didn't take pictures of our food at Be Our Guest but let me tell you I got a kids dinner and you know normally for the price I paid kids get like chicken fingers, fries and you still have to buy a drink. I got slow cooked pork, mashed sweet potatoes and green beans plus a drink for $7.99 and it filled me up. It was probably the same prices as you would've paid at harry potter and awesome quality. Service tho, could have been better._

I'm sure service will improve with time!


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Were there other princesses on the outside of the FairyTale Hall? Wondering if Belle will meet there once it opens next year. Aurora and Rapunzel will probably be in there too.



Right now there is no plan for Belle to appear anywhere in the MK besides Enchated Tales With Belle. And while participants get a quick photo op at the end of the show, people are very quick to point ou that this is not a meet & greet.

To "meet" Belle, you will either need to convince Disney they made a mistake....... or head over to Epcot. You can meet her in her blue in Epcot. If you want to "meet" her in her yellow gown, you'll need an ADR at Akershus.


----------



## czmom

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Only Cinderella, Aurora, Snow White, Tiana, and Jasmine will meet in Fairytale hall.



Where will Rapunzel be meeting then? Is she getting her own meet and greet near the Tangled restrooms?


----------



## DanBoris

czmom said:


> Where will Rapunzel be meeting then? Is she getting her own meet and greet near the Tangled restrooms?



It was confirmed in a recent Imagineer chat that there will NOT be a Tangled M&G in the restoom area. The assumption is that she will meet in Princess Fairytale Hall, even through she is no currently pictured on the construction wall.


----------



## mom2rtk

DanBoris said:


> It was confirmed in a recent Imagineer chat that there will NOT be a Tangled M&G in the restoom area. The assumption is that she will meet in Princess Fairytale Hall, even through she is no currently pictured on the construction wall.



Then that puts the count at 6. This is looking more and more like Princess roulette every day.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

DanBoris said:


> It was confirmed in a recent Imagineer chat that there will NOT be a Tangled M&G in the restoom area. The assumption is that she will meet in Princess Fairytale Hall, even through she is no currently pictured on the construction wall.



Maybe Town Square will just be her? Or Merida leaves?


----------



## Berlioz70

The only guarantees right now for the Fairytale Hall are Cindy and Aurora.

However, when Imagineers talk about the location they randomly drop Rapunzel, Tiana, and Snow White. I had not seen mention of Jasmine, until her face popped up on the wall. There was also no mention of Mulan yet she is picture in the artistic renderings.

LOL - so there's a bunch of really confusing news for you!

My GUESS (based on nothing) is that we'll see Cindy, Aurora, Rapunzel, and Snow. My assumption is that Tiana and Jasmine will continue in their current locations.


----------



## Babbletrish

Okay, color me confused.  We're going to be in WDW from the 24'th to the 30'th of November.  We are DVC members with Annual Passes with no plans to attend MVMXP.  As of now is there any chance we're going to get to experience anything in New Fantasyland (aside from the circus area)?


----------



## mesaboy2

Babbletrish said:


> Okay, color me confused.  We're going to be in WDW from the 24'th to the 30'th of November.  We are DVC members with Annual Passes with no plans to attend MVMXP.  *As of now is there any chance we're going to get to experience anything in New Fantasyland *(aside from the circus area)?



Yes, pretty much an excellent one.  It opens to all guests starting November 19.


----------



## Babbletrish

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, pretty much an excellent one.  It opens to all guests starting November 19.



Alright, I'll keep my fingers crossed for that.  Mom's DVC magazine said the Grand Opening was sometime in early December but I suppose that's more of a ceremonial thing.  I wonder if there will be a dedicated television special for it or something?  Remember when they had an entire special dedicated to the opening of Splash Mountain?


----------



## mesaboy2

Babbletrish said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll keep my fingers crossed for that.  Mom's DVC magazine said the Grand Opening was sometime in early December but I suppose that's more of a ceremonial thing.  I wonder if there will be a dedicated television special for it or something?  Remember when they had an entire special dedicated to the opening of Splash Mountain?



December 6 is the "Grand Opening" and seems to be mostly a media event.


----------



## pilferk

OK..what's this stuff about dragons, now?

Anyone have any more info?

I know we've got some "in the know" CM's and former CM's posting here....any inside info?


----------



## pilferk

Babbletrish said:


> Alright, I'll keep my fingers crossed for that.  Mom's DVC magazine said the Grand Opening was sometime in early December but I suppose that's more of a ceremonial thing.  I wonder if there will be a dedicated television special for it or something?  Remember when they had an entire special dedicated to the opening of Splash Mountain?



All things considered, it would make a decent ABC special...and an excellent show on the Travel Channel.


----------



## Sydnerella

That would require the travel channel to actually show travel shows raather than the food and haunted house junk they seem to think pass for travel shows....

Can you tell I'm annoyed with them???


----------



## pilferk

Sydnerella said:


> That would require the travel channel to actually show travel shows raather than the food and haunted house junk they seem to think pass for travel shows....
> 
> Can you tell I'm annoyed with them???



Yeah, esp in the afternoons.  I long for the days of Great Hotels (or anything Samantha Brown) and the rest of the Travel type shows.


----------



## Melodious

New fantasyland is letting in regular guests right now and taking reservations for BOG


----------



## jenseib

Only certain days and nights. We did get to see it twice. And also ate at bog. I felt so special. Gaston is hilarious too.


----------



## itisamymc

Did you eat there with a dinner res. or breakfast / lunch counter service?


----------



## Melodious

itisamymc said:
			
		

> Did you eat there with a dinner res. or breakfast / lunch counter service?



They were taking reservations for dinner at 9am today


----------



## jenseib

itisamymc said:


> Did you eat there with a dinner res. or breakfast / lunch counter service?



it was a reservation (sort of) I asked if we could get in and they gave me a pager and said  I would be seated in 35-45 minutes.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:
			
		

> it was a reservation (sort of) I asked if we could get in and they gave me a pager and said  I would be seated in 35-45 minutes.



Word got out fast on that.  I got a reservation for dinner on Thursday morning.  Some friends from home are in Disney too, so around 2:00 pm I went to see if I could get them a reservation and it was booked solid.  It was a party night though.


----------



## jenseib

joy13 said:


> Word got out fast on that.  I got a reservation for dinner on Thursday morning.  Some friends from home are in Disney too, so around 2:00 pm I went to see if I could get them a reservation and it was booked solid.  It was a party night though.



awesome. Did they serve the dinner menu then?


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:
			
		

> awesome. Did they serve the dinner menu then?


I meant I made the reservation in the morning, it was for 5:20.  I enjoyed my steak very much.  M ordered the kids steak but it was really dry.


----------



## jenseib

joy13 said:


> I meant I made the reservation in the morning, it was for 5:20.  I enjoyed my steak very much.  M ordered the kids steak but it was really dry.



Ok.....  ...  Claire had the kids steak too. It was good, but I agree a little dry, but it wasn't too bad. It just might depend on the who is cooking that day.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:
			
		

> Ok.....  ...  Claire had the kids steak too. It was good, but I agree a little dry, but it wasn't too bad. It just might depend on the who is cooking that day.



Yeah, they were such thin pieces of steak - very easy to over cook.


----------



## xipotec

Ate lunch there today at 230 we tried a little of everything, but the menu is limited as all MK menus are.
Food was decent, theming was outstanding,

Spoiler pics below;


----------



## PrincessKara22

So...whats the deals with the disneydragons.tumblr.com? It appears to be an official Disney site...Is a dragon coming to Fantasy Land?!


----------



## jenseib

Here are a handful of pictures I took while I was at BOG. These are from the night I just walked through on the small tour. I have many more and will post them when I get time.


----------



## Berlioz70

Enjoyed lunch at Be Our Guest today!

Here are some photos of the Mine Train construction:


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I went to my passholder preview yesterday (or should I say dress rehearsel since they were letting in everyone ) and got to ride TLM and eat at BOG. I waited 35 minutes for TLM. Good ride, but I wouldn't wait over 15 or 20 minutes for it. BOG is a wholle different thing. BOG was the highlight of FLE for me. I had the grilled steak sandwich and it was delicious! The atmosphere was amazing! I would eat there again, but the price was a little hefty.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Fantasyland makes the map:

Disney Parks Blog: Let the Magic Begin! New Fantasyland Preview Period Begins Today at Magic Kingdom Park

In other news - the map still shows a Character Greeting in Caribbean Plaza - which was discontinued in Oct. Oops!


----------



## jenseib

Berlioz70 said:


> New Fantasyland makes the map:
> 
> Disney Parks Blog: Let the Magic Begin! New Fantasyland Preview Period Begins Today at Magic Kingdom Park



That has to be brand new. I just was there last week and didn't see it on our maps


----------



## mesaboy2

jenseib said:


> That has to be brand new. I just was there last week and didn't see it on our maps



Would have to be today or yesterday.  Our map from Saturday didn't have it either.


----------



## andyman8

mesaboy2 said:


> Would have to be today or yesterday.  Our map from Saturday didn't have it either.



What did you think? Did it live up to the hype for you?


----------



## mesaboy2

andyman8 said:


> What did you think? Did it live up to the hype for you?



My family loved it.  (I don't know if that meets the definition of living up to the hype though, especially around here.)  It's a great addition, but it is somewhat tempered by the 7DMT construction going on along its entire length.  Once that's done it will be fantastic, IMHO.


----------



## jkpmac

Berlioz70 said:


> New Fantasyland makes the map:
> 
> Disney Parks Blog: Let the Magic Begin! New Fantasyland Preview Period Begins Today at Magic Kingdom Park
> 
> In other news - the map still shows a Character Greeting in Caribbean Plaza - which was discontinued in Oct. Oops!



Loooked at the customized maps you can order online if you are signed up at Disney.go.....  The new Fantasyland has not appeared on them yet.  Probably after December 6.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I went to my passholder preview yesterday (or should I say dress rehearsel since they were letting in everyone ) and got to ride TLM and eat at BOG. I waited 35 minutes for TLM. Good ride, but I wouldn't wait over 15 or 20 minutes for it. BOG is a wholle different thing. BOG was the highlight of FLE for me. I had the grilled steak sandwich and it was delicious! The atmosphere was amazing! I would eat there again, *but the price was a little hefty*.



Do you feel that way compared to other places to eat in Disney?  Were the portions small or just not good enough?  Just asking b/c based on the menu prices seen the prices seem more than fair (taking into account this is in a theme park and not a normal restaurant)


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## DuckDuckDisney

Is that map a full size map?  If not, could you send one to me?  I'll pm you my email address if it's possible.  Thanks!


----------



## hollygolitely93

was there any confirmation as to Beast greeting at BOG now?

also, what's up with the dragons?  HA!


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> was there any confirmation as to Beast greeting at BOG now?
> 
> also, what's up with the dragons?  HA!



The reports I saw say he is there but that you don't go meet him for a photo until after you eat. You present your receipt to get in line. The best news? He was in his dress-up suit. Now, if I could just talk them into bringing Belle by in her red gown until Christmas.......


----------



## SammySlythers

mom2rtk said:


> The reports I saw say he is there but that you don't go meet him for a photo until after you eat. You present your receipt to get in line. The best news? He was in his dress-up suit. Now, if I could just talk them into bringing Belle by in her red gown until Christmas.......



I ate there for dinner last night - we had one person who called the day it opened make a 12 person reservation and then yesterday morning starting figuring out who worked and who could come. We ended up making magic for a group of 5 people we ran into to fill our reservation to the max so it was a lot of fun. I think it is insanely priced for what you get, but the food was very good. Half our party got wine which was just weird to see and our server said there was no limit to how many glasses you could have. Service was very slow it took a total of 3 hours from sitting down to getting the check - I think they took too many people or need more servers. 

Anyway, Beast walks through the whole place once an hour (they make a big announcement about the host coming and everyone applauds) and the rest of the time he is in the area where you pay for quick service lunch for photos. No autographs, a PhotoPass photographer was there and group shots only, no getting separate shots with each member of the party. We were never asked for a receipt to enter the line but there wouldn't really be a way to sneak in since you can't enter the castle unless your server is escorting you in. Beast is awesome btw: he was dancing and swaying to the music the whole time we were waiting in line and he made sure to hug everyone. (He can't really do much more interaction than that with how he's built.)


----------



## mesaboy2

SammySlythers said:


> I ate there for dinner last night - we had one person who called the day it opened make a 12 person reservation and then yesterday morning starting figuring out who worked and who could come. We ended up making magic for a group of 5 people we ran into to fill our reservation to the max so it was a lot of fun. I think it is insanely priced for what you get, but the food was very good. Half our party got wine which was just weird to see and our server said there was no limit to how many glasses you could have. Service was very slow it took a total of 3 hours from sitting down to getting the check - I think they took too many people or need more servers.
> 
> Anyway, *Beast walks through the whole place once an hour (they make a big announcement about the host coming and everyone applauds) and the rest of the time he is in the area where you pay for quick service lunch for photos*. No autographs, a PhotoPass photographer was there and group shots only, no getting separate shots with each member of the party. We were never asked for a receipt to enter the line but there wouldn't really be a way to sneak in since you can't enter the castle unless your server is escorting you in. Beast is awesome btw: he was dancing and swaying to the music the whole time we were waiting in line and he made sure to hug everyone. (He can't really do much more interaction than that with how he's built.)



Great info, this is the first first-person report I've seen.


----------



## pouncingpluto

Do we know if the BOG Beast picture is included in PhotoPass Plus?


----------



## Mike Bartenhagen

Rode The Little Mermaid today....cm said it was the second day open, reminds me of Nemo although it does have a lot more animatronics (think that's what you call them).


----------



## mom2rtk

SammySlythers said:


> I ate there for dinner last night - we had one person who called the day it opened make a 12 person reservation and then yesterday morning starting figuring out who worked and who could come. We ended up making magic for a group of 5 people we ran into to fill our reservation to the max so it was a lot of fun. I think it is insanely priced for what you get, but the food was very good. Half our party got wine which was just weird to see and our server said there was no limit to how many glasses you could have. Service was very slow it took a total of 3 hours from sitting down to getting the check - I think they took too many people or need more servers.
> 
> Anyway, Beast walks through the whole place once an hour (they make a big announcement about the host coming and everyone applauds) and the rest of the time he is in the area where you pay for quick service lunch for photos. No autographs, a PhotoPass photographer was there and group shots only, no getting separate shots with each member of the party. We were never asked for a receipt to enter the line but there wouldn't really be a way to sneak in since you can't enter the castle unless your server is escorting you in. Beast is awesome btw: he was dancing and swaying to the music the whole time we were waiting in line and he made sure to hug everyone. (He can't really do much more interaction than that with how he's built.)



Thank you so much for your report! 

Three hours though? I could have done witout seeing that. I'm now begging for more accounts from others as the days go by, to put my mind at ease. I'm sure it's just because it's so new. But we're going before MVMCP and really need to line up for something before 7 PM! 





pouncingpluto said:


> Do we know if the BOG Beast picture is included in PhotoPass Plus?




I'd love to hear confirmation on this as well.


----------



## czmom

pouncingpluto said:


> Do we know if the BOG Beast picture is included in PhotoPass Plus?



I'm hoping it is included in the regular Photopass. Wishful thinking...


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> I'm hoping it is included in the regular Photopass. Wishful thinking...



Now that I think about it....... I'm not sure how it could be included with photopass+ if they are doing the photo after the meal. There wouldn't be time for them to bring the photos around and try to sell them to people anyway. Surely this will have to evolve somehow. I don't seem them passing up this income stream.

Anyone who has been there with the Beast...... did they have photopass photogs there and did they try to sell you a photo?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> Now that I think about it....... I'm not sure how it could be included with photopass+ if they are doing the photo after the meal. There wouldn't be time for them to bring the photos around and try to sell them to people anyway. Surely this will have to evolve somehow. I don't seem them passing up this income stream.
> 
> Anyone who has been there with the Beast...... *did they have photopass photogs there* and did they try to sell you a photo?



*Sammy* answered this one above, but didn't mention if photos themselves were offered.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> *Sammy* answered this one above, but didn't mention if photos themselves were offered.



Ahhh.... I see that now. But I'd like to know if they sold the photos and if they were included with PP+. I just can't seem to figure out the logistics of it with doing photos after dinner. Of course, maybe that will change.


----------



## musicmantrs

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... I see that now. But I'd like to know if they sold the photos and if they were included with PP+. I just can't seem to figure out the logistics of it with doing photos after dinner. Of course, maybe that will change.



They give you a Belle themed PP card and I just added it to my account and it came with my PP+.

Edit: May have read this wrong... I'm talking about Enchanted Tales. I do know atTusker they take a picture of your receipt and PP+ lanyard with the number and I got the photo and the same picture added to my PP.


----------



## mom2rtk

musicmantrs said:


> They give you a Belle themed PP card and I just added it to my account and it came with my PP+.
> 
> Edit: May have read this wrong... I'm talking about Enchanted Tales



I actually was asking about the photos with Beast at Be Our Guest. Thanks though!


----------



## Cumbley

We ate at BOG this evening and loved it! The photograph at the end was just a regular photopass - in other words no hard copies to buy its just added to your card.  The food was lovely and the actual theming of the restaurant was fabulous!


----------



## Cumbley

Forgot to say DH also got to try 'the grey stuff' for his birthday!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cumbley said:


> We ate at BOG this evening and loved it! *The photograph at the end was just a regular photopass - in other words no hard copies to buy its just added to your card.*  The food was lovely and the actual theming of the restaurant was fabulous!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## jenseib

Here are some more pictures from Nov. 2nd. My pictures are very bad quality. I did not have a good flash with me and the lighting is VERY low in there.


----------



## czmom

Cumbley said:


> We ate at BOG this evening and loved it! The photograph at the end was just a regular photopass - in other words no hard copies to buy its just added to your card.  The food was lovely and the actual theming of the restaurant was fabulous!



Great to hear! Thank you.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

I always assumed that you could walk from TLM to storybook circus, without going all the way back around, but it seems from the map, that you can't.  Is that right?

And, if you can't, does it seem they may open a path there, after SDMT is opened?

IMHO, having that pathway would prevent a lot of bottlenecking in there, so there isn't the kind of madness like there is around splash and BTMR.


----------



## DanBoris

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I always assumed that you could walk from TLM to storybook circus, without going all the way back around, but it seems from the map, that you can't.  Is that right?
> 
> And, if you can't, does it seem they may open a path there, after SDMT is opened?
> 
> IMHO, having that pathway would prevent a lot of bottlenecking in there, so there isn't the kind of madness like there is around splash and BTMR.



There will eventually be a path way there but at the moment it s blocked off to allow construction access to the Mine Ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Ahhh.... I see that now. But I'd like to know if they sold the photos and if they were included with PP+. I just can't seem to figure out the logistics of it with doing photos after dinner. Of course, maybe that will change.



If they do it before hand and then come by with the pictures to sell would that make it a Character meal which I think they were pretty clear BOG is NOT?


----------



## jenseib

These are from Nov. 12th. this night we got to eat inside, but again the pictures are not great quality.































It was snowing outside these windows, but impossible to catch with my hand held camera.


----------



## DisneyBabies

TheMaxRebo said:


> If they do it before hand and then come by with the pictures to sell would that make it a Character meal which I think they were pretty clear BOG is NOT?



No. A character meal is where the characters come to the table for pictures and autographs.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dan Murphy

Great photos.  

Some current ones of the mine train progress.

*http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm*


----------



## grimley1968

I'm already subscribed, so I get the updates to this thread already. But I wanted to take the time to thank those who post photos or information on here. Those who have downplayed the quality of their photos are being a little overly modest, IMO. They really make me feel like I'm there. I was only able to see the Storybook Circus portion of New Fantasyland when we were there for a MNSSHP in October, so I love seeing photos of the more recent openings. My family won't be able to be back until at least October of 2013, so we have to live vicariously through these photos. Please keep posting them, and don't worry if they're slightly blurry. A slightly blurry photo of a nice meal at BOG is better than none at all! So thanks again for posting these, and please continue!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Is ETWB shown continuously, or are there set show times?   

Is there time to stop for a fastpass before the first show after ropedrop?


----------



## jcemom

grimley1968 said:


> I'm already subscribed, so I get the updates to this thread already. But I wanted to take the time to thank those who post photos or information on here. Those who have downplayed the quality of their photos are being a little overly modest, IMO. They really make me feel like I'm there. I was only able to see the Storybook Circus portion of New Fantasyland when we were there for a MNSSHP in October, so I love seeing photos of the more recent openings. My family won't be able to be back until at least October of 2013, so we have to live vicariously through these photos. Please keep posting them, and don't worry if they're slightly blurry. A slightly blurry photo of a nice meal at BOG is better than none at all! So thanks again for posting these, and please continue!


ITA


----------



## mesaboy2

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> *Is ETWB shown continuously, or are there set show times?*
> 
> Is there time to stop for a fastpass before the first show after ropedrop?



It is shown continuously.


----------



## subtchr

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Is ETWB shown continuously, or are there set show times?
> 
> Is there time to stop for a fastpass before the first show after ropedrop?



The signs were up, but FP was not yet available for ETWB when I was there Thanksgiving Day. I didn't ask when they would start using it. It's definitely continuous. The posted wait time at about 1:00 was 60 minutes, but the actual wait was only about 35. The details on the exterior and interior of the cottage are amazing, as you might expect from Disney. I didn't mind the wait because I was taking pictures! Here are a few:


----------



## subtchr

A few more pics from Belle's cottage:


----------



## subtchr

Some other pics from FLE that I took during my visit on Thanksgiving Day:


----------



## subtchr

More FLE on Thanksgiving Day:


----------



## Kurby

Wow sue. Thank you for posting all those pics

I'll be there in exactly 1 month and can't wait to see the new castle am everything else

I'm sooooo glad we will be there for 3 weeks to give us plenty of time to see everything without rushing


----------



## familygoboston

Thanks Sue! There we go...great shots!


----------



## jkpmac

grimley1968 said:


> I'm already subscribed, so I get the updates to this thread already. But I wanted to take the time to thank those who post photos or information on here. Those who have downplayed the quality of their photos are being a little overly modest, IMO. They really make me feel like I'm there. I was only able to see the Storybook Circus portion of New Fantasyland when we were there for a MNSSHP in October, so I love seeing photos of the more recent openings. My family won't be able to be back until at least October of 2013, so we have to live vicariously through these photos. Please keep posting them, and don't worry if they're slightly blurry. A slightly blurry photo of a nice meal at BOG is better than none at all! So thanks again for posting these, and please continue!



Nicely said, my sentiments as well. Thank You all too   Fortunately I have less than 90 days to go, but I will post my pictures here when I get back.


----------



## ses1230

I just saw this on twitter - Rapunzel's tower @ skyway area:

https://twitter.com/Dibadisney/status/274161172767444992


----------



## Pumbaa7287

ses1230 said:


> I just saw this on twitter - Rapunzel's tower @ skyway area:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dibadisney/status/274161172767444992



Very cool! Must have gone up in the last couple days? We were there until Sunday and don't remember seeing this, but will be there again tonight for the Christmas Party and will try to take some photos.


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

The tower looks lovely!

It *is* a little baffling to me that they are using all of this really beautiful themeing JUST for a restroom. I mean, don't get me wrong, I think it will be a really nice addition to the scenery in Fantasyland. But I guess what strikes me is that it is specifically attached to a movie...even thought it's, you know, a bathroom. I don't think it would have struck me as odd if the tower weren't included. But the tower makes it feel like it should be an attraction.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

Here are a few more pictures from WDWMagic. Looks great!
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...r-joins-the-new-fantasyland-restroom-area.htm



GenevieveRaqs said:


> The tower looks lovely!
> 
> It *is* a little baffling to me that they are using all of this really beautiful themeing JUST for a restroom. I mean, don't get me wrong, I think it will be a really nice addition to the scenery in Fantasyland. But I guess what strikes me is that it is specifically attached to a movie...even thought it's, you know, a bathroom. I don't think it would have struck me as odd if the tower weren't included. But the tower makes it feel like it should be an attraction.



Weren't there rumors that part of this new structure would include a new meet and greet location for Rapunzel? I don't know if Disney every made any official announcements about this.


----------



## mesaboy2

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> Here are a few more pictures from WDWMagic. Looks great!
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...r-joins-the-new-fantasyland-restroom-area.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't there rumors that part of this new structure would include a new meet and greet location for Rapunzel? I don't know if Disney every made any official announcements about this.



So far, rumors only.  I sense those rumors are dying, but who knows?


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

mesaboy2 said:


> So far, rumors only.  I sense those rumors are dying, but who knows?



I thought I read that one of the Imagineers said in a recent online chat there would definitely *not* be an M&G in this area. Then again, BOG was *not* going to be a character meal, and the Beast is meeting there (though not in traditional make-the-rounds character meal fashion).


----------



## mesaboy2

GenevieveRaqs said:


> I thought I read that *one of the Imagineers said in a recent online chat there would definitely *not* be an M&G in this area*. Then again, BOG was *not* going to be a character meal, and the Beast is meeting there (though not in traditional make-the-rounds character meal fashion).



That must be why I think they're dying--I read the same thing.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

GenevieveRaqs said:


> I thought I read that one of the Imagineers said in a recent online chat there would definitely *not* be an M&G in this area. Then again, BOG was *not* going to be a character meal, and the Beast is meeting there (though not in traditional make-the-rounds character meal fashion).





mesaboy2 said:


> That must be why I think they're dying--I read the same thing.



Makes sense. It does seem a bit off to have a princess meet and greet next to the bathrooms with the occasional toilet flushes and high pitch hand dryer noises coming through the walls 

I can also anticipate the gradual onset of disappointment on my DD's face when she first sees the building believing it's a new Rapunzel attraction or meet and greet, then realizes they're just restrooms!


----------



## DanBoris

GenevieveRaqs said:


> I thought I read that one of the Imagineers said in a recent online chat there would definitely *not* be an M&G in this area. Then again, BOG was *not* going to be a character meal, and the Beast is meeting there (though not in traditional make-the-rounds character meal fashion).



You are correct...

Jenn Fickley-Baker: We've also received several questions about construction going on elsewhere in Fantasyland, in the area where the old Skyway attraction was. What can you tell us about this area?  

Chris Beatty: Not only have we looked at adding new guests experiences to the New Fantasyland, but we looked at opportunities to enhance guest comfort. Many of you are curious to know will there be a character meet-and-greet in this area, but at this moment there are no plans.


----------



## jkpmac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X3DcB3shCZI


----------



## chartle

jkpmac said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X3DcB3shCZI



I heard there was a head room issue in the castle. 

http://sevelina.biz/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/beastscastleconstruction1-201x300.jpg


----------



## Berlioz70

Is something happening at Fantasyland today... because this was in my Facebook news feed:

Greg ______ and 46 others also posted about Fantasyland.


----------



## Venomhatch

Berlioz70 said:


> Is something happening at Fantasyland today... because this was in my Facebook news feed:
> 
> Greg ______ and 46 others also posted about Fantasyland.



Today is the official grand opening!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Berlioz70 said:


> Is something happening at Fantasyland today... because this was in my Facebook news feed:
> 
> Greg ______ and 46 others also posted about Fantasyland.



LOL, let me know if you hear what it is.


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:
			
		

> Is something happening at Fantasyland today... because this was in my Facebook news feed:
> 
> Greg ______ and 46 others also posted about Fantasyland.





			
				mom2rtk said:
			
		

> LOL, let me know if you hear what it is.



I heard they were building a new ride or something.  As long as SWSA is still there though, I'm good.


----------



## chartle

mesaboy2 said:


> I heard they were building a new ride or something.  As long as SWSA is still there though, I'm good.



Maybe the opening of the new Rapunzel Bathroom M&G area? 

As a side note is this thread now redundant as the Brits would say? Or is it still valid until the Mine Train opens?


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:
			
		

> Maybe the opening of the new Rapunzel Bathroom M&G area?
> 
> *As a side note is this thread now redundant as the Brits would say? Or is it still valid until the Mine Train opens?*



Maybe Part III?


----------



## dnsmills

We're at MK today and saw the opening ceremonies. It was great! In line for Enchanted Tales w/ Belle right now. Went from a 10 minute wait to a 90 minute wait in about 5 minutes.


----------



## jenseib

Sue, those pictures are fabulous. i can't wait to go back and see everything in the daylight.

Here are some more from Nov. 12


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PhoenixStrength

Love those pictures Jenn! When I ate lunch there last week that room was closed off for some reason, so I couldn't get any pics in there, only the rose room and main banquet hall, though they were both wonderful.


----------



## jenseib

PhoenixStrength said:


> Love those pictures Jenn! When I ate lunch there last week that room was closed off for some reason, so I couldn't get any pics in there, only the rose room and main banquet hall, though they were both wonderful.



WEll it was technically closed off too but I saw some others go in, so I went in as well. There was a couple of CM's in there and they didn't seem to have a problem with it and even answered questions.
I asked if this was the area for the Counter service and the CM told me al l3 rooms would be open for counter service. I don't know if that is true or not, but I heard the waits are long right now, so it would be wise to have all that seating.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessKara22

So I know there has been a lot of talk about BOG but has anyone eaten at Gaston's? Taken pictures inside of it? How is Bonjour Village Gifts? Whats theming like at LM?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

PrincessKara22 said:


> So I know there has been a lot of talk about BOG but has anyone eaten at Gaston's? Taken pictures inside of it? How is Bonjour Village Gifts? Whats theming like at LM?



I had the Warm Cinnamon Roll at Gaston's. It was HUGE!!!! And more like a piece of cake than a cinnamon roll, but oh so delicious. No pics inside though, sorry!


----------



## jenseib

PrincessKara22 said:


> So I know there has been a lot of talk about BOG but has anyone eaten at Gaston's? Taken pictures inside of it? How is Bonjour Village Gifts? Whats theming like at LM?



yes I did. I only took a few pictures and again it's really dark in there too.

I had the pork shank and it was fabulous. The down side was there was NOT much meat on it at all. Not worth the price they charged. But it was VERY delicious.


----------



## jenseib

Here is a few i took











Our half eaten pork


----------



## Berlioz70

PrincessKara22 said:


> So I know there has been a lot of talk about BOG but has anyone eaten at Gaston's? Taken pictures inside of it? How is Bonjour Village Gifts? Whats theming like at LM?



Here are photos I took from the first day of previews:

FRENCH VILLAGE


----------



## Dan Murphy

PhoenixStrength said:


> I had the Warm Cinnamon Roll at Gaston's. It was HUGE!!!! And delicious. No pics inside though. It's just the counter to order and a set-up for the napkins, utensils, etc. All the seating is outside.


When I ate there, there was quite a bit of seating inside. That is where I ate.  There were too many 'suits'  and press people outside. 



jenseib said:


> yes I did. I only took a few pictures and again it's really dark in there too.
> 
> I had the pork shank and it was fabulous. The down side was there was NOT much meat on it at all. Not worth the price they charged. But it was VERY delicious.


I had the pork shank and La Fou's Brew. Both were great. I thought the shank had a huge amount of meat, at least the one I had.


----------



## jkpmac

This guy was bold in getting this over the wall video,  I think at one point he popped a peak over the construction walls right behind a cast member!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN5oEyxNsy0


----------



## lionking13

My family will be going to Disney world in late August. I know the mine coaster will not be completed, but of the two other projects left (Rapunzel and Princess Fairytale Hall), will either of these be completed. If someone could answer my question it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

lionking13 said:
			
		

> My family will be going to Disney world in late August. I know the mine coaster will not be completed, but of the two other projects left (Rapunzel and Princess Fairytale Hall), will either of these be completed. If someone could answer my question it would be much appreciated. Thanks



Tough to tell.  PFT has only been nebulously announced to open in 2013, and I think most estimates have that late in the year.  The Rapunzel thing has had no announced opening date and is only officially supposed to be...wait for it...restrooms.


----------



## jenseib

A Few more from Nov. 12











Kids steak and fries.































The bathroom


----------



## Dan Murphy

jenseib said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


We ate at Chefs de France one evening, had their French onion soup.  Very good, as usual.  A couple days later, at Be Our Guest, had their French onion soup.  EXCELLENT!!!  Be Our Guest is a home run for Disney.

Another thing I noticed, was the relatively low noise level in the restaurant.  Was in the large dining room, ballroom I guess it is called.  Very large, lots of people, service, activity.  But one could talk in a relatively normal voice and not have to talk loud above the din.  The other two dining areas were equally low on noise.


----------



## mom2rtk

I am standing in line for ETWB. I can tell this is slow moving on a good day. But they are testing fp plus and i see all those folks feeding in.  So the slow standby line is that much slower.  So frustrating.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I am standing in line for ETWB. I can tell this is slow moving on a good day. But they are testing fp plus and i see all those folks feeding in.  So the slow standby line is that much slower.  So frustrating.



Hang in there, and I hope you're having a good trip!


----------



## jenseib

Dan Murphy said:


> We ate at Chefs de France one evening, had their French onion soup.  Very good, as usual.  A couple days later, at Be Our Guest, had their French onion soup.  EXCELLENT!!!  Be Our Guest is a home run for Disney.
> 
> Another thing I noticed, was the relatively low noise level in the restaurant.  Was in the large dining room, ballroom I guess it is called.  Very large, lots of people, service, activity.  But one could talk in a relatively normal voice and not have to talk loud above the din.  The other two dining areas were equally low on noise.



I have to agree. It was good!  The noise level wasn't too bad either.


----------



## disbride11

I apologize if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if Enchanted Tales with Belle is open on EMH mornings?? My family and I will be there at 7am on 12/26, and would like to get this out of the way immediately, if at all possible!


----------



## grimley1968

jenseib said:


>



"Get.in.mah.belly."

Oh, man, that looks good. I hope that tasted as good as it looks. Great photos and thanks for posting these.


----------



## jenseib

grimley1968 said:


> "Get.in.mah.belly."
> 
> Oh, man, that looks good. I hope that tasted as good as it looks. Great photos and thanks for posting these.



I LOVED it!


----------



## disneyphilip

Berlioz70 said:


> The only guarantees right now for the Fairytale Hall are Cindy and Aurora.
> 
> However, when Imagineers talk about the location they randomly drop Rapunzel, Tiana, and Snow White. I had not seen mention of Jasmine, until her face popped up on the wall. There was also no mention of Mulan yet she is picture in the artistic renderings.
> 
> LOL - so there's a bunch of really confusing news for you!
> 
> My GUESS (based on nothing) is that we'll see Cindy, Aurora, Rapunzel, and Snow. My assumption is that Tiana and Jasmine will continue in their current locations.



I agree on everything you just said, Berlioz, except I think that Snow White will appear in the Dwarfs Mine Train area when it opens and that there is still probably a VERY top-secret plan for a new location for Rapunzel in the new Tangled-themed area between Peter Pan and Small World.

So with Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, Tiana, Snow White and Rapunzel ruled out, my current personal guesses as to who will be in PFTH are Cinderella, Aurora, Mulan and Pocahontas, since those are the only 4 princesses remaining out of the 10 official ones (and since there will supposedly be 4 greeting rooms in the Hall).


----------



## mike the canuck

My video of Under the Sea: Journey of the Little Mermaid
http://youtu.be/UPzZFd117LY


----------



## Dan Murphy

Several great new aerials of Mine Train ride.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...seven-dwarfs-mine-train-construction-site.htm

After you click thumbnails to enlarge, click again (a second time) for an even large, more detailed view.


----------



## mike the canuck

Here is my video tour of Be Our Guest restuarant 

http://youtu.be/b_79w_k_o-I


----------



## gometros

Went to the movies Friday night to see Lincoln. In the time waiting for the movie to start, saw a commercial for the new Fantasyland. First time I paid attention to a commercial ;-)


----------



## angelmichelle

Princess M&G - "Cinderella, Aurora, Rapunzel, Snow White and Tiana will alternate in the new Princess Fairytale Hall."

Does this mean that Naveen will no longer be a regular?
Will Belle be meeting in the Princess M&G or no? If not, then any idea where?
Also - will Merida become a regular or not?

And... "alternate"... does that mean it will be like 3 or 4 at a time then some switch? Grrr.

I read the Beast is no longer at Epcot with Belle. Can he only be seen at BOG for dinner?


----------



## mesaboy2

angelmichelle said:
			
		

> Princess M&G - "Cinderella, Aurora, Rapunzel, Snow White and Tiana will alternate in the new Princess Fairytale Hall."
> 
> Does this mean that Naveen will no longer be a regular?
> Will Belle be meeting in the Princess M&G or no? If not, then any idea where?
> Also - will Merida become a regular or not?
> 
> And... "alternate"... does that mean it will be like 3 or 4 at a time then some switch? Grrr.
> 
> I read the Beast is no longer at Epcot with Belle. Can he only be seen at BOG for dinner?



For most of these questions, stay tuned.

For now, I'm assuming Belle will not be at Princess Fairytale Hall.

Beast can only be seen at BOG for dinner.


----------



## angelmichelle

When I do my ADRs, I'm going to be tempted to do BOG for dinner just for the Beast.


----------



## TJDisneymama

are the FPs for Little Mermaid out by Philharmagic or is Touring Plans messed up?


----------



## jenseib

TJDisneymama said:


> are the FPs for Little Mermaid out by Philharmagic or is Touring Plans messed up?



yes


----------



## PhoenixStrength

TJDisneymama said:


> are the FPs for Little Mermaid out by Philharmagic or is Touring Plans messed up?



They are right beside the Winnie the Pooh ones at Philharmiagic.


----------



## angelmichelle

The Mine Coaster will have swaying side-to-side cars, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvF0WO0Dzms&feature=player_embedded

Never seen this!

Do you think two dwarfs will be m&g? Or any of them?


----------



## grimley1968

angelmichelle said:


> The Mine Coaster will have swaying side-to-side cars, right?



I don't see how this would be possible on a tracked ride. I suppose you'll be able to sit people side by side in them, a la Big Thunder Mountain, but I don't see how the cars would sway.


----------



## angelmichelle

grimley1968 said:


> I don't see how this would be possible on a tracked ride. I suppose you'll be able to sit people side by side in them, a la Big Thunder Mountain, but I don't see how the cars would sway.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvLExG8CAQE&feature=player_embedded no?


----------



## grimley1968

angelmichelle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvLExG8CAQE&feature=player_embedded no?



This looks like the movement you'd get on Big Thunder Mountain (another tracked ride), rather than swaying. Swaying, to me, means free lateral motion of the kind you get with the track above your head, like you would if Peter Pan was a faster ride. That kind of movement just isn't possible (at least not safely) on a ride with the track on the bottom. Maybe the video shows some swaying in it, but there's no way the reality could be like that unless you literally go off-rail.


----------



## mom2rtk

grimley1968 said:


> This looks like the movement you'd get on Big Thunder Mountain (another tracked ride), rather than swaying. Swaying, to me, means free lateral motion of the kind you get with the track above your head, like you would if Peter Pan was a faster ride. That kind of movement just isn't possible (at least not safely) on a ride with the track on the bottom. Maybe the video shows some swaying in it, but there's no way the reality could be like that unless you literally go off-rail.



The cars on the 7DMC are indeed supposed to sway back and forth on an axis.


----------



## angelmichelle

grimley1968 said:


> This looks like the movement you'd get on Big Thunder Mountain (another tracked ride), rather than swaying. Swaying, to me, means free lateral motion of the kind you get with the track above your head, like you would if Peter Pan was a faster ride. That kind of movement just isn't possible (at least not safely) on a ride with the track on the bottom. Maybe the video shows some swaying in it, but there's no way the reality could be like that unless you literally go off-rail.



Yeah, I didn't know the term for whatever movement it may be, but it seems pretty snazzy. Sorry to confuse you!


----------



## angelmichelle

mom2rtk said:


> The cars on the 7DMC are indeed supposed to sway back and forth on an axis.


----------



## grimley1968

mom2rtk said:


> The cars on the 7DMC are indeed supposed to sway back and forth on an axis.



How? Is the track supposed to move somehow? 

I guess there's a reason it's taking so long to build, because I'm dumbfounded as to how they'd achieve that, safely, on a tracked ride.

One way, and I wouldn't recommend it because of the engineering hassles, lack of safety and cost, would be at some point to switch from 2 bottom rails (which do not permit swaying without a derailment) to a single top rail (which would permit swaying). It's hard for me to imagine they'd consider doing this, though. But if accomplished, it would definitely be an engineering marvel.


----------



## mom2rtk

grimley1968 said:


> How? Is the track supposed to move somehow?
> 
> I guess there's a reason it's taking so long to build, because I'm dumbfounded as to how they'd achieve that, safely, on a tracked ride.



There was a video on it a while back. It seems the car was sort of a swing on a track. As you move along the track, the car stays firmly attached to the rail, but the swinging action kicks in and it probably feels like it's tipping off the track. It really looks pretty cool.


----------



## mbrou24

grimley1968 said:
			
		

> How? Is the track supposed to move somehow?
> 
> I guess there's a reason it's taking so long to build, because I'm dumbfounded as to how they'd achieve that, safely, on a tracked ride.



From what I gather the cart sits on the track and the seat part of it is elevated and held in on the sides


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> For most of these questions, stay tuned.
> 
> For now, I'm assuming Belle will not be at Princess Fairytale Hall.
> 
> Beast can only be seen at BOG for dinner.



I agree, Belle probably won't be in the mix at Fairytale hall. From what I understand, she's pretty busy over at ETWB. You can get a photo with Belle after the show, but only if you participate in the show, and no group photos.

She signs in her blue in France at Epcot.

She also signs in her yellow at Akershus in Epcot. While she is quite regular there, she is not guaranteed though. On rare occasion, she might not be there.

Nobody knows for sure how Fairytale Hall will work. I have feared all along that they might do "princess roulette" where you could get any combination of possible princesses. Only you wouldn't know when you enter the line who you would see. This gives them maximum staffing flexibility, but gives us the guests maximum frustration. It was like that for some time at DL and drove me nuts.


----------



## grimley1968

mom2rtk said:


> There was a video on it a while back. It seems the car was sort of a swing on a track. As you move along the track, the car stays firmly attached to the rail, but the swinging action kicks in and it probably feels like it's tipping off the track. It really looks pretty cool.



Ahh, so the whole thing sways, including rails? Sounds neat. If you could see cars in front of you swaying differently from you, that would be awesome, too.

So basically, the floor the tracks are on isn't in a fixed position, at least in parts of the ride. That's still going to be an engineering feat if pulled off.

Sorry to argue the point, but I was just puzzled by the "how" of getting a tracked ride to sway. The easier way would have been to simply have the cars hang, a la Peter Pan (or some other thrill rides in other parks), but that wouldn't have exactly gone with the theming of a mine train.


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km_XfIrLqzM


----------



## angelmichelle

mom2rtk said:


> I agree, Belle probably won't be in the mix at Fairytale hall. From what I understand, she's pretty busy over at ETWB. You can get a photo with Belle after the show, but only if you participate in the show, and no group photos.
> 
> She signs in her blue in France at Epcot.
> 
> She also signs in her yellow at Akershus in Epcot. While she is quite regular there, she is not guaranteed though. On rare occasion, she might not be there.
> 
> Nobody knows for sure how Fairytale Hall will work. I have feared all along that they might do "princess roulette" where you could get any combination of possible princesses. Only you wouldn't know when you enter the line who you would see. This gives them maximum staffing flexibility, but gives us the guests maximum frustration. It was like that for some time at DL and drove me nuts.



We're planning on ETWB so I'm pleased about her doing pictures with those who participate. Are adults discouraged to participate, though? (well, it'd be two young adults)

I really hope it's not roulette style. 
That would be just cruel.


----------



## jdcthree

angelmichelle said:
			
		

> We're planning on ETWB so I'm pleased about her doing pictures with those who participate. Are adults discouraged to participate, though? (well, it'd be two young adults)



Not at all!  From what I've seen, all ages are encouraged to participate.


----------



## map57

grimley1968 said:


> Ahh, so the whole thing sways, including rails? Sounds neat. If you could see cars in front of you swaying differently from you, that would be awesome, too.
> 
> So basically, the floor the tracks are on isn't in a fixed position, at least in parts of the ride. That's still going to be an engineering feat if pulled off.



The track (rails) won't move at all....  It is a car that will swing on a pivot in the front and back of the car if what I see is correct.  So as the entire train turns to the left, the car will "swing" out to the right and so on.

Think of it this way....a 5 gallon bucket.....the handle of the bucket is on the bottom though and connected to the track.  You are sitting in the bucket.  So the handle is fixed as it goes along, but the bucket can sway back and forth as you go into turns.  

Hope this hasn't been even more confusing  .


----------



## angelmichelle

jdcthree said:


> Not at all!  From what I've seen, all ages are encouraged to participate.



That's so awesome to hear. Thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

grimley1968 said:


> Ahh, so the whole thing sways, including rails? Sounds neat. If you could see cars in front of you swaying differently from you, that would be awesome, too.
> 
> So basically, the floor the tracks are on isn't in a fixed position, at least in parts of the ride. That's still going to be an engineering feat if pulled off.
> 
> Sorry to argue the point, but I was just puzzled by the "how" of getting a tracked ride to sway. The easier way would have been to simply have the cars hang, a la Peter Pan (or some other thrill rides in other parks), but that wouldn't have exactly gone with the theming of a mine train.



This shows what I was trying to explain. Watch the whole thing. You'll see the cars move.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg


----------



## mom2rtk

angelmichelle said:


> We're planning on ETWB so I'm pleased about her doing pictures with those who participate. Are adults discouraged to participate, though? (well, it'd be two young adults)
> 
> I really hope it's not roulette style.
> That would be just cruel.



They won't say "you need to participate to get a photo" but you sort of do.

But there are enough "part" for pretty much everyone. So when they say "does everyone who wants a part have one" be sure to raise your hand if you want. If you both participate, you'll both get a photo, just not together.

And I'm with you on roulette concerns. The smaller the number of princesses they have slated to be in there, the more hopeful I'd be they don't do it that way.


----------



## angelmichelle

mom2rtk said:


> This shows what I was trying to explain. Watch the whole thing. You'll see the cars move.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg



Them riding on the back of that truck was so amusing! I'm really excited.

Any projective opening dates?


----------



## grimley1968

mom2rtk said:


> This shows what I was trying to explain. Watch the whole thing. You'll see the cars move.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTyOITQmpsg



Ahh, very cool. For anyone else watching, right about the 1:00 mark is where they show the ride vehicle, with the swinging rider section (it swings left to right on the longitudinal axis) on top of the fixed rail bottom portion. Thanks for posting that.

As for projected opening dates, all I've seen so far is "sometime in 2014". I bet it's well into the year, too, since right now they've just begun putting rail in, from the photos I've seen recently.


----------



## angelmichelle

grimley1968 said:


> As for projected opening dates, all I've seen so far is "sometime in 2014". I bet it's well into the year, too, since right now they've just begun putting rail in, from the photos I've seen recently.



I was hoping it'd be open early 2014 - right before the summer crowds. We're going in May and would love to ride it.  Buuuut, I'm not betting on it. It would just be nice.


----------



## mbrou24

angelmichelle said:
			
		

> I was hoping it'd be open early 2014 - right before the summer crowds. We're going in May and would love to ride it.  Buuuut, I'm not betting on it. It would just be nice.



I've heard spring 2014


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrou24 said:
			
		

> I've heard spring 2014



I've heard that too, but I've heard only 2014 from Disney itself.


----------



## angelmichelle

mbrou24 said:


> I've heard spring 2014



That would be pretty swell.

All I've heard from Disney is 2014 concerning the coaster and 2013 for the princess M&G.

Are there any other parts of the FE?


----------



## mom2rtk

angelmichelle said:


> That would be pretty swell.
> 
> All I've heard from Disney is 2014 concerning the coaster and 2013 for the princess M&G.
> 
> Are there any other parts of the FE?



Well, there are those fancy Rapunzel restrooms..........

I'm acutally as excited for all the construction walls to come down as I am for the coaster itself.


----------



## grimley1968

angelmichelle said:


> Are there any other parts of the FE?



I believe everything else has opened by now, though the unfinished Mine Train ride is a huge walled-off area that makes it feel far less complete.


----------



## angelmichelle

mom2rtk said:


> *Well, there are those fancy Rapunzel restrooms..........*
> 
> I'm acutally as excited for all the construction walls to come down as I am for the coaster itself.



I've heard about those and seen pictures. I wish it was a Rapunzel/Flynn Rider M&G as well - not a fan of possibly losing Naveen if Tiana goes to the big princess M&G... wish the princes could stick around. But, alas.


----------



## TJDisneymama

grimley1968 said:


> I believe everything else has opened by now, though the unfinished Mine Train ride is a huge walled-off area that makes it feel far less complete.



they should have put the mine way in the back of FL so we didn't have to see it so much.


----------



## grimley1968

TJDisneymama said:


> they should have put the mine way in the back of FL so we didn't have to see it so much.



Maybe so, but I don't mind too much. It looks like it will be a real centerpiece of the area when finished, and will be a nice thing to have in the middle of the expansion. Lots of iconic things we take for granted now at WDW were plagued by construction walls that frustrated guests for a long time in the beginning.


----------



## mom2rtk

TJDisneymama said:


> they should have put the mine way in the back of FL so we didn't have to see it so much.



The mine train was actually a late addition to the overall plan. That area was supposed to have interactive meet & greets for Cinderella and Belle, similar to ETWB I believe. 

I think I will like having it right where it is when it's done. I will enjoy the view of the rest of Fantasyland from the ride.


----------



## angelmichelle

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...tual-ride-and-see-through-construction-walls/

I think the see through part of the construction walls was a cute addition. It'll be more exciting to look through once progress is made...

I'm glad WDW opted for this mine train rather than interactive princess m&g's - though they would've been really awesome... the coaster is more attractive to the general public (boys, adults).


----------



## mom2rtk

angelmichelle said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...tual-ride-and-see-through-construction-walls/
> 
> I think the see through part of the construction walls was a cute addition. It'll be more exciting to look through once progress is made...
> 
> I'm glad WDW opted for this mine train rather than interactive princess m&g's - though they would've been really awesome... the coaster is more attractive to the general public (boys, adults).



I agree. Although I would have enjoyed seeing what they could do with those other stories after seeing what they did with Belle. I think the animatronics and interactive show make for a very unique Disney attraction. 

But that line moves so stinkin slow I'm not sure I could have handled 2 more of those. And it frustrated me greatly that it sort of took Belle offline as a "meetable" character in the traditional sense in the MK.


----------



## 1tufgt

To add to the 7DMTC, it swings side to side due to the g force when your making turns.  There will be limits to how far it swings out to make it safe.


----------



## twinklebug

angelmichelle said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...tual-ride-and-see-through-construction-walls/
> 
> I think the see through part of the construction walls was a cute addition. It'll be more exciting to look through once progress is made...
> 
> I'm glad WDW opted for this mine train rather than interactive princess m&g's - though they would've been really awesome... the coaster is more attractive to the general public (boys, adults).



Cool. I've only heard about the sneak peek areas, not seen them. The one element of the decor on the construction walls that confuses me is the "painting the roses red" scene which seems to take us to an intermingling of stories as exists in Disney/ABC's "Once Upon a Time":


----------



## mom2rtk

twinklebug said:


> Cool. I've only heard about the sneak peek areas, not seen them. The one element of the decor on the construction walls that confuses me is the "painting the roses red" scene which seems to take us to an intermingling of stories as exists in Disney/ABC's "Once Upon a Time":



Maybe that's a nod to Alice's Teacups which are nearby.


----------



## twinklebug

mom2rtk said:


> Maybe that's a nod to Alice's Teacups which are nearby.



That has to be it  Now the honey pots/balloon bit make more sense too, I didn't even notice they were out of place with the dwarves - that's how good these artists are. 
Good thinking. Thanks!


----------



## angelmichelle

In reference to the Princess M&G...
This site has Tiana, Snow White, Aurora, Cinderella, Jasmine and Rapunzel as princesses... did they just cover all their bases but probably won't use them all or if they do, it'd be roulette style as previously mentioned?

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/NewFantasylandHistory/#section-7 (Scroll down)

http://************.com/archives/10398 - was there going to be a Wonderland in the original expansion?


----------



## BebopBaloo

Wonderland looks so cool!!  Oh well, I'm excited to have The Little Mermaid area and I'm sure Snow White's area will be classic.


----------



## mom2rtk

angelmichelle said:


> In reference to the Princess M&G...
> This site has Tiana, Snow White, Aurora, Cinderella, Jasmine and Rapunzel as princesses... did they just cover all their bases but probably won't use them all or if they do, it'd be roulette style as previously mentioned?
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/NewFantasylandHistory/#section-7 (Scroll down)
> 
> http://************.com/archives/10398 - was there going to be a Wonderland in the original expansion?



There was supposed to be a Pixie Hollow, but no Wonderland.


----------



## jkpmac

Anyone know if the Tangled area will be done by March 1?   A little off topic, what about splash mountain?   My son's third time in Disney and has never been on it.  The first time he was too short, the second it was closed due to rain.


----------



## Cwross

I wish they did an Alice in Wonderland area! But it is of course all about flogging the new films these days, shame 

I'd also like to know what will be open in August, that's my next trip!


----------



## Bephus

jkpmac said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the Tangled area will be done by March 1?   A little off topic, what about splash mountain?   My son's third time in Disney and has never been on it.  The first time he was too short, the second it was closed due to rain.



Don't know about Tangles, but Splash is typically only down in Jan and beginning of Feb. can't control the rain though!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney_Princess83

angelmichelle said:


> We're planning on ETWB so I'm pleased about her doing pictures with those who participate. Are adults discouraged to participate, though? (well, it'd be two young adults)
> 
> I really hope it's not roulette style.
> That would be just cruel.



There have been several reports of CM's directly discouraging adults from participating. One report claimed that their CM specifically asked if any "children" wanted a part, therefore entirely bypassing any adults who wanted to participate


----------



## mesaboy2

jkpmac said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the Tangled area will be done by March 1?   A little off topic, what about splash mountain?   My son's third time in Disney and has never been on it.  The first time he was too short, the second it was closed due to rain.



I haven't seen a single date attached to the Tangled Princess and the Pee experience, so no idea.

Splash is supposed to reopen in mid- to late-March.


----------



## angelmichelle

Disney_Princess83 said:


> There have been several reports of CM's directly discouraging adults from participating. One report claimed that their CM specifically asked if any "children" wanted a part, therefore entirely bypassing any adults who wanted to participate


----------



## Kimi313

I am apparently behind, what is the Tangled area?


----------



## mm522

Disney_Princess83 said:


> There have been several reports of CM's directly discouraging adults from participating. One report claimed that their CM specifically asked if any "children" wanted a part, therefore entirely bypassing any adults who wanted to participate



Hmm that's odd and unfortunate. My friend and I went mid December, I'm 19 and my friend is 18, and I got picked to be a soldier but my friend wasn't hand selected for anything. However, when the cast member asked if anyone else wanted a part they gave my friend one. While 18 isn't exactly an "adult", they didn't care about it. So once again, like most of things with this attraction, it seems to depend on the cast members working it.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kimi313 said:
			
		

> I am apparently behind, what is the Tangled area?



The area between IaSW and HM (old Fantasyland Skyway station) under refurb for a while now, known to be restrooms and better access between FL and LS and rumored to include charging stations and/or a Rapunzel M&G.

The whole area has a strong Tangled theme, including her tower.


----------



## jkpmac

mesaboy2 said:


> tangled princess and the pee experience.



rofl


----------



## Kimi313

mesaboy2 said:


> The area between IaSW and HM (old Fantasyland Skyway station) under refurb for a while now, known to be restrooms and better access between FL and LS and rumored to include charging stations and/or a Rapunzel M&G.
> 
> The whole area has a strong Tangled theme, including her tower.



Yes I saw they were working there but no sign so I just went on. I really need to learn to slow down at DW and be more observant, lol. My DD is 22 now but we watched Tangled twice over Christmas break so I'm excited and I know she will be too!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Disney_Princess83 said:


> There have been several reports of CM's directly discouraging adults from participating. One report claimed that their CM specifically asked if any "children" wanted a part, therefore entirely bypassing any adults who wanted to participate





mm522 said:


> Hmm that's odd and unfortunate. My friend and I went mid December, I'm 19 and my friend is 18, and I got picked to be a soldier but my friend wasn't hand selected for anything. However, when the cast member asked if anyone else wanted a part they gave my friend one. While 18 isn't exactly an "adult", they didn't care about it. So once again, like most of things with this attraction, it seems to depend on the cast members working it.



I went the beginning of December and the CM specifically asked if there were any CHILDREN who wanted a part that hadn't gotten one. One child raised their hand and she gave them a character and then she ushered everyone in the next room, never asking if anyone else wanted one. 

It could certainly just be that it does depend on the CM working that room.


----------



## gometros

PhoenixStrength said:


> I went the beginning of December and the CM specifically asked if there were any CHILDREN who wanted a part that hadn't gotten one. One child raised their hand and she gave them a character and then she ushered everyone in the next room, never asking if anyone else wanted one.
> 
> It could certainly just be that it does depend on the CM working that room.



I hope it was just one CM. It would be a shame to exclude the adults who travel without kids and are children at heart all their own.


----------



## jenseib

mesaboy2 said:


> I haven't seen a single date attached to the Tangled Princess and the Pee experience, so no idea.
> 
> Splash is supposed to reopen in mid- to late-March.


----------



## micandminforever

I went last Monday and when the CM ask did anyone else want a part several adults raised their hands and were given the parts of picture frames.  Then were able to have their pictures made with Belle at the end.


----------



## nicolepitts

We had adult get parts this morning. But all the kids who wanted them got them
As well. There were only 6-8 kids in there!


----------



## jenseib

When I went during previews they said anyone could have a part who wanted to. I was a picture frame.


----------



## ronnmel

PhoenixStrength said:


> I went the beginning of December and the CM specifically asked if there were any CHILDREN who wanted a part that hadn't gotten one. One child raised their hand and she gave them a character and then she ushered everyone in the next room, never asking if anyone else wanted one.
> 
> It could certainly just be that it does depend on the CM working that room.



This totally goes against what Walt wanted. He built Disneyland because he wanted a place for everyone to enjoy, not just kids. I hope it does not become the norm!


----------



## angelmichelle

New Princess Fairytale Hall concept images... 

http://************.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/PFH1.png

http://************.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/PFH2.png


http://************.com/archives/10595

It seems like the arch background could be changeable? Roulette M&G, like previously speculated?


----------



## SRUAlmn

angelmichelle said:


> New Princess Fairytale Hall concept images...
> 
> http://************.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/PFH1.png
> 
> http://************.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/PFH2.png
> 
> 
> http://************.com/archives/10595
> 
> It seems like the arch background could be changeable? Roulette M&G, like previously speculated?



So it'll basically be Epcot Character Spot with princesses instead of the Fab 5?


----------



## angelmichelle

SRUAlmn said:


> So it'll basically be Epcot Character Spot with princesses instead of the Fab 5?



Probably roulette style (since the background might be changeable?)... and two separate 'divisions' where you go to one side see 2/3 princesses then go to the other side and see the other 2/3.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Looks great!  Any more on who will be there?


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> I agree, Belle probably won't be in the mix at Fairytale hall. From what I understand, she's pretty busy over at ETWB. You can get a photo with Belle after the show, but only if you participate in the show, and no group



Not true that you have to participate...my niece and daughter did not participate and when they all lined up to meet Belle that both got in line.  They were introduced as guests...or some other generic title...

While not announced they were given permission...spread the word 

This attraction is very cool but I do have two complaints.


1.  When we did it the CMs seemed very indifferent and I think they were kind of killjoys...this attraction needs an MC besides the candlestick...

2.  The lighting in the library made it very difficult to get any decent shot or video!


----------



## hollygolitely93

Cwross said:


> I wish they did an Alice in Wonderland area! But it is of course all about flogging the new films these days, shame
> 
> I'd also like to know what will be open in August, that's my next trip!



The Tim burton version is not THAT old...I agree a wonderland experience would be very cool


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Not true that you have to participate...my niece and daughter did not participate and when they all lined up to meet Belle that both got in line.  They were introduced as guests...or some other generic title...
> 
> While not announced they were given permission...spread the word




I think this has sort of evolved over time, and depends on the CMs involved, as does their cooperation with folks trying to get their own photos. Some have been allowed to move over to get their shot, others were told they had to take it from where they were.

And just an FYI on this. We did this attraction twice. One set of Photopass shots were fine. The other set was so dark and red I doubt they will be usable. Thankfully I was able to get my own that I am happy with.


----------



## malibukelly

Can't wait!


----------



## jenseib

hollygolitely93 said:


> Not true that you have to participate...my niece and daughter did not participate and when they all lined up to meet Belle that both got in line.  They were introduced as guests...or some other generic title...
> 
> While not announced they were given permission...spread the word
> 
> This attraction is very cool but I do have two complaints.
> 
> 
> 1.  When we did it the CMs seemed very indifferent and I think they were kind of killjoys...this attraction needs an MC besides the candlestick...
> 
> 2.  The lighting in the library made it very difficult to get any decent shot or video!



I agree, it really depends on the CM working. The official rule is that only those who participate get pictures. I made sure we volunteered and got photos. No one else was allowed at the one we went to.


----------



## hollygolitely93

jenseib said:


> I agree, it really depends on the CM working. The official rule is that only those who participate get pictures. I made sure we volunteered and got photos. No one else was allowed at the one we went to.



I can not see them telling a three year old to get out of line...I honestly can't!  We went week one December...I can see the, stating a rule but I honestly can not see them enforce it!  My niece is 13 and wanted the picture but was too cool to take a part.  If the denied her I would have been furious.


----------



## grimley1968

hollygolitely93 said:


> The Tim burton version is not THAT old...



True, but the original Disney version has about 55 years on it. 

I think the Teacups ride is plenty for Alice in Wonderland. Most movies, even the most popular ones, don't get more than one attraction.


----------



## mesaboy2

jenseib said:


> I agree, it really depends on the CM working. *The official rule is that only those who participate get pictures.* I made sure we volunteered and got photos. No one else was allowed at the one we went to.



I would classify this as more of a practice, not a rule.


----------



## hollygolitely93

As for fairy tale princess M$G...

Any thoughts on how the new princess Anna will affect all this as she will be debuting same time all this is launching, right...fall 2013?  I wonder if...and this is wonder...

Rapunzel gets her bathrooms
Snow has greet by her coaster
Belle stays at her cottage
Ariel stays at her grotto
Aurora goes to FT
Cinderella goes to FT
Tiana/Jasmine goes to FT
Merida goes to FT

Anna gets new area...where Merida is now and Rapunzel used to be.,,

Or Merida could stay and Anna could take that spot at front where Santa goes...


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:


> As for fairy tale princess M$G...
> 
> Any thoughts on how the new princess Anna will affect all this as she will be debuting same time all this is launching, right...fall 2013?  I wonder if...and this is wonder...
> 
> Rapunzel gets her bathrooms
> Snow has greet by her coaster
> Belle stays at her cottage
> Ariel stays at her grotto
> Aurora goes to FT
> Cinderella goes to FT
> Tiana/Jasmine goes to FT
> Merida goes to FT
> 
> Anna gets new area...where Merida is now and Rapunzel used to be.,,
> 
> Or Merida could stay and Anna could take that spot at front where Santa goes...



Who the heck is Anna?  (I have a DD8, so I feel pretty up-to-date on princesses.)


----------



## hollygolitely93

mesaboy2 said:


> Who the heck is Anna?  (I have a DD8, so I feel pretty up-to-date on princesses.)



New princess movie...FROZEN due out this November...Snow Queen story updated.  Right in time to make your daughter's Christmas list 

http://disneyfrozen.tumblr.com/


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:


> New princess movie...FROZEN due out this November...Snow Queen story updated.  Right in time to make your daughter's Christmas list
> 
> http://disneyfrozen.tumblr.com/



Ah, Frozen I had heard of.  Didn't know we'd get another princess out of it.


----------



## hollygolitely93

mesaboy2 said:


> Ah, Frozen I had heard of.  Didn't know we'd get another princess out of it.



Another princess and what promises to be a fantastic villian...a snow queen after all!!!  Ha!


----------



## Berlioz70

hollygolitely93 said:


> Rapunzel gets her bathrooms
> Snow has greet by her coaster
> 
> Anna gets new area...where Merida is now and Rapunzel used to be.



I wouldn't count on the first 2; neither of those are currently in the works.

I assume your guess on Anna is probably right (don't know for sure, but that seems to be the princess welcoming area). No idea what they'll do with Merida. Putting her in FH just doesn't feel right, just like it wouldn't feel right for Poca. Those princesses deserve to be surrounded by nature.


----------



## angelmichelle

Berlioz70 said:


> I wouldn't count on the first 2; neither of those are currently in the works.
> 
> I assume your guess on Anna is probably right (don't know for sure, but that seems to be the princess welcoming area). No idea what they'll do with Merida. Putting her in FH just doesn't feel right, just like it wouldn't feel right for Poca. Those princesses deserve to be surrounded by nature.



I hope Merida will meet at the UK Pavilion...


----------



## Bephus

angelmichelle said:
			
		

> I hope Merida will meet at the UK Pavilion...



That would be awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hollygolitely93

Berlioz70 said:


> I wouldn't count on the first 2; neither of those are currently in the works.
> 
> I assume your guess on Anna is probably right (don't know for sure, but that seems to be the princess welcoming area). No idea what they'll do with Merida. Putting her in FH just doesn't feel right, just like it wouldn't feel right for Poca. Those princesses deserve to be surrounded by nature.



Agree!  UK pavilion is a good bet on Merida!


----------



## mnmhouston

Very basic question which I'm sure the answer is buried somewhere in this thread....Is the Fantasyland Station now open?  

We have a "fancy" BOG ressie for DD10th birthday dinner and would like to just arrive and get there quickly without the trek, have a nice dinner, and then play afterwards. I'm sure it is open but just wanted to confirm.  Thanks


----------



## mbrou24

mnmhouston said:
			
		

> Very basic question which I'm sure the answer is buried somewhere in this thread....Is the Fantasyland Station now open?
> 
> We have a "fancy" BOG ressie for DD10th birthday dinner and would like to just arrive and get there quickly without the trek, have a nice dinner, and then play afterwards. I'm sure it is open but just wanted to confirm.  Thanks



Yes it is but it's the last stop on the trains ride. And would take roughly 25-30 minutes to get there. It's located in the dumbo area


----------



## chartle

mbrou24 said:


> Yes it is but it's the last stop on the trains ride. And would take roughly 25-30 minutes to get there. It's located in the dumbo area



Yea I'm not sure which station is closer that one or Frontier land.


----------



## mom2rtk

chartle said:


> Yea I'm not sure which station is closer that one or Frontier land.



It really isn't much closer. Especially since last I knew the entrance into New Fantasyland from Storybook Circus (where the train stop is located) was closed. And when they did open it, they used it only as an exit from New Fantasyland.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

hollygolitely93 said:


> As for fairy tale princess M$G...
> 
> Any thoughts on how the new princess Anna will affect all this as she will be debuting same time all this is launching, right...fall 2013?  I wonder if...and this is wonder...



We really want to meet Merida but Frozen sounds wonderful so hoping Anna is out when we are there though November


----------



## mbrou24

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> It really isn't much closer. Especially since last I knew the entrance into New Fantasyland from Storybook Circus (where the train stop is located) was closed. And when they did open it, they used it only as an exit from New Fantasyland.



I was there in December and used it. Maybe it closed since then?


----------



## mom2rtk

mbrou24 said:


> I was there in December and used it. Maybe it closed since then?



It was mostly closed when we were there, but open when it got really busy, and at least when we were there only used as an exit from NFL. We were going from Dumbo to Under the Sea and it was so frustrating to have them send us all the way around.


----------



## ses1230

It was closed when we were there, the second week of December. It was crazy congested down there by the Little Mermaid. It will be nice when it is open all the time!


----------



## Bephus

ses1230 said:
			
		

> It was closed when we were there, the second week of December. It was crazy congested down there by the Little Mermaid. It will be nice when it is open all the time!



It was closed in January over marathon weekend. It really stunk to have to walk all the way around to get to Dumbo from LM, but I think they are using it for construction access for the Mine Train.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ronnmel

We were there January 6th (or 9th, can't remember) and were able to walk straight from Under the Sea to Dumbo in the morning/lunch, but by afternoon they had closed it off.


----------



## AdamRos19

I haven't been able to find confirmation. I am assuming Gastons drew the line at LeFous Brew and will remain a Dry theme park? Can anyone confirm this? A co-worker is planning to head down and had asked me yesterday.


----------



## mom2rtk

AdamRos19 said:


> I haven't been able to find confirmation. I am assuming Gastons drew the line at LeFous Brew and will remain a Dry theme park? Can anyone confirm this? A co-worker is planning to head down and had asked me yesterday.



No alcohol at Gaston's Tavern. But they do now serve beer and wine at dinner at Be Our Guest restaurant right around the corner from there.


----------



## SRUAlmn

AdamRos19 said:


> I haven't been able to find confirmation. I am assuming Gastons drew the line at LeFous Brew and will remain a Dry theme park? Can anyone confirm this? A co-worker is planning to head down and had asked me yesterday.



LeFou's Brew isn't alcoholic, it's apple juice.  

Here's the description from AllEars
LeFou's Brew $9.99
 Frozen apple juice with a hint of toasted marshmallow and topped with all-natural passion fruit-mango foam, served in a souvenir stein or goblet


----------



## chartle

mom2rtk said:


> No alcohol at Gaston's Tavern. But they do now serve beer and wine at dinner at Be Our Guest restaurant right around the corner from there.



One other point, you have to be eating there (is it only dinner?) and you can't take it out.


----------



## mesaboy2

chartle said:
			
		

> One other point, you have to be eating there (is it only dinner?) and you can't take it out.



Yes, only dinner.


----------



## Bephus

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> LeFou's Brew isn't alcoholic, it's apple juice.
> 
> Here's the description from AllEars
> LeFou's Brew $9.99
> Frozen apple juice with a hint of toasted marshmallow and topped with all-natural passion fruit-mango foam, served in a souvenir stein or goblet



You can also get the "brew" in a regular cup for less $ and you get more. Just FYI, not really related to the discussion.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SRUAlmn

Bephus said:


> You can also get the "brew" in a regular cup for less $ and you get more. Just FYI, not really related to the discussion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good to know, though!   I've seen the stein, it's not very usable for future use.


----------



## hollygolitely93

DH's friends at work just got back and raved about the tavern...the pork shank and brew...when we were there DH wanted nothing to do with it...now he has asked us to eat lunch there on our fall trip (if we go...fingers crossed!)


----------



## WickedDreamer

SRUAlmn said:


> LeFou's Brew isn't alcoholic, it's apple juice.
> 
> Here's the description from AllEars
> LeFou's Brew $9.99
> Frozen apple juice with a hint of toasted marshmallow and topped with all-natural passion fruit-mango foam, served in a souvenir stein or goblet



Sadly I have a passionfruit  allergy so will not be able to purchase the drink, I do think it's a shame Disney didn't create alternative drinks for the Brew...


----------



## SRUAlmn

WickedDreamer said:


> Sadly I have a passionfruit  allergy so will not be able to purchase the drink, I do think it's a shame Disney didn't create alternative drinks for the Brew...



I wonder if you could ask for it without the foam?  From the pictures I've seen they just put the foam on top of the "brew."   I hope you'll be able to try it!


----------



## Bephus

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> DH's friends at work just got back and raved about the tavern...the pork shank and brew...when we were there DH wanted nothing to do with it...now he has asked us to eat lunch there on our fall trip (if we go...fingers crossed!)



We didn't eat lunch there but were impressed with it for snacks. They have apples with caramel, hummus with pretzels, and veggies with ranch. We got all of them and combined for 6 people for a filling but pretty healthy (for a theme park anyway) snack. They also have pastries that are not healthy but very yummy.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## hollygolitely93

PrincessKida said:


> For the people asking about the connector between Ariel's and the Circus, do remember that they use that to move construction vehicles and materials back and forth for the mine car.  It could not remain open all of the time or the mine car's workers, construction materials and vehicles would have no way out.  At least this is my understanding.



Keep it closed then and hurry up with the ride


----------



## alicia080979

WickedDreamer said:


> Sadly I have a passionfruit  allergy so will not be able to purchase the drink, I do think it's a shame Disney didn't create alternative drinks for the Brew...



I got it without the foam the second time. Shouldn't be a problem to ask for them to leave it off! I didn't care for the foam. It was okay mixed in but thought it was good without it.


----------



## lugnut33

Found this little nugget from Al Lutz and how the New Fantasyland is being perceived within Disney HQ:



> But over the Christmas break a fire was lit under a few key Burbank executives when it was realized *WDWs New Fantasyland project wasnt pulling in the numbers or customer satisfaction ratings that had been hoped for.* WDWs hotel occupancy and spending numbers have been hurting for several years, and they were hoping for a big bump from New Fantasyland and its lone new attraction, a clone of the Little Mermaid omnimover. New Fantasyland hasnt give them the bump they needed, *and the customer satisfaction results are showing that it wont be driving the new attendance or spending gains that WDW really needs* in the next few years. And theres currently nothing under construction in WDW, while their Universal and Sea World competitors have major new projects coming out of the ground.



I never felt like the New Fantasyland was going to be a huge deal.  I knew it would be a nice addition, but it's not like adding a new land or a new park.  It's nowhere close to what Disney did with California Adventure.  

It's also referenced in there that the possible idea of a Carsland at Hollywood Studios has been hacked to death by the accountants.


----------



## jcemom

I haven't seen it in person yet, but from the pics and videos I've looked at, I thought it would be a bigger deal. They've hyped it in commercials and stuff too, like it's an awesome park expansion. I have family members who visited around Christmas time and they came back saying it was stupid...lots of room to walk around but nothing to actually DO. That's the impression I get too (not that's it's stupid, I don't think that lol, but that there's nothing to do). It looks pretty. I liked seeing the new castle walls when we were there in September. Beast's castle is cool. There really isn't much to do though... Belle's story time, neat, but nothing I'd want to do over and over again. Mermaid, cute, but not really very exciting or unique.

Maybe once the new coaster is finished it will feel like _more_.


----------



## Berlioz70

jcemom said:


> Maybe once the new coaster is finished it will feel like _more_.



Agreed - this is what I'm waiting for. I didn't like the Mermaid attraction at DCA and feel the same about WDWs. M&Gs are fun, but you only really need to do those once and you're good. The best part of the new addition so far - Gaston and his tavern!! I can watch Gaston for awhile without getting bored; I wish he had a mic!


----------



## ronnmel

I can't speak for merchandise and resort attendance, but I know Be Our Guest has been PACKED at lunch time so  I doubt they're losing money with that one. But even for resort attendance, early January was busier than previous years. They had to close MK to capacity once, and extend hours at DHS the day of, so I would guess that occupancy was up for at least those days. I do however agree that with all the hype it received, the area doesn't have that much to *do*.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I hear the haters...   It didn't quite feel like a WWoHP expansion...which was what I was hoping for originally.  But, I lowered my expectations once I saw the pictures coming out way back when.  So, when I got there I could enjoy it for exactly what it was...a beautiful expansion!

With that said...

I still did have the moment of...that's it...

I also was not as impressed with Storybook Circus as I wanted to be.  It was a cool theme for sure and done exceptionally well...but Dumbo is just NOT the same flying over the tents as it was flying over all of Fantasyland and I was really surprised that the ride felt just like Triceratops and Alladin's carpet to me once the visual was gone.  Shame as the playground and duelling Dumbos is such a GREAT concept!!!  It went from a MUST DO to a MAY DO in a matter of seconds!  I  could now avoid all of Storybook Circus and be okay with it...That's with a young children too!

Again, maybe the coaster will change this all.  I also wish it all opened at once rather than stages...just as it knocks the wind out of it a bit.


----------



## map57

After visiting back in Nov....we did have a nice time in the new part...because it was new.  IMO...if it was possible, the 1st thing completed should have been the new roller coaster.  That to me brings in the people more than a "upgraded" meet n greet with Belle.  It was a nice experience, but my boys wanted to ride SM and BTMR over and over...never asked to go back to see Belle (even though they thought she was cute ).  A new coaster is "thrilling" and exciting.....Little Mermaid......not so much....JMO.


----------



## mom2rtk

map57 said:


> After visiting back in Nov....we did have a nice time in the new part...because it was new.  IMO...if it was possible, the 1st thing completed should have been the new roller coaster.  That to me brings in the people more than a "upgraded" meet n greet with Belle.  It was a nice experience, but my boys wanted to ride SM and BTMR over and over...never asked to go back to see Belle (even though they thought she was cute ).  A new coaster is "thrilling" and exciting.....Little Mermaid......not so much....JMO.



The order of completion was not a "choice" they made, but instead a result of the planning process. Initially the coaster was not even part of the plans, but a result of plan revisions some way down the line. As such, the things that are open now were well into the planning stages when the coaster was even added.


----------



## hollygolitely93

mom2rtk said:


> The order of completion was not a "choice" they made, but instead a result of the planning process. Initially the coaster was not even part of the plans, but a result of plan revisions some way down the line. As such, the things that are open now were well into the planning stages when the coaster was even added.



Thank goodness it was added 

Though after see ETwB I would have liked to see what they would have done with Slepping Beautiy and the Fairies.  But, I am a princess and fairy fan 

I think my net is I like the immersive experience but feel it is not enough...you don't get enough of...wow...I'm really in Belle's village before you hit the end of Belle's village.


----------



## wishing4PA

hollygolitely93 said:


> Thank goodness it was added
> 
> Though after see ETwB I would have liked to see what they would have done with Slepping Beautiy and the Fairies.



Agreed!  I can't wait to go see it all this summer, but no mine coaster yet is a bummer.  I'm so glad they added it to the plans!
Your other comment, about the immersion just not lasting long enough, concerns me.  Guess I'll lower my expectations another notch.


----------



## hollygolitely93

wishing4PA said:


> Agreed!  I can't wait to go see it all this summer, but no mine coaster yet is a bummer.  I'm so glad they added it to the plans!
> Your other comment, about the immersion just not lasting long enough, concerns me.  Guess I'll lower my expectations another notch.



With the expectations set properly you will enjoy it!  It has been beautifully done...you just may be left wishing more was done


----------



## arbolita

Rumor from another board is that the Tangled bathroom area will open on February 25th.

Also - can't believe we're almost at the point where we'll need to start Part III of this thread!


----------



## chartle

arbolita said:


> Rumor from another board is that the Tangled bathroom area will open on February 25th.
> 
> Also - can't believe we're almost at the point where we'll need to start Part III of this thread!



yes to continue to discuss a new bathroom.


----------



## Max Rebo

Speaking of the mine coaster ... any new photos of that area? It seems like the construction progress photos have dried up ever since the opening of the other areas. Did we all get bored with construction photos , or is there another thread where I can find them?


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I am sure this has been mentioned before but I was wondering, Has there been any guesses as to when the mine car roller coaster will open?


----------



## angelmichelle

Tinker_Tam said:


> I am sure this has been mentioned before but I was wondering, Has there been any guesses as to when the mine car roller coaster will open?



2014.

Possibly Spring 2014.


----------



## hollygolitely93

As we are going this fall I am hopeful that all these rumors that disney is very disappointed with FLE returns thus far...that it will mean pressure to SpEEd up the coaster!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Did the new bathrooms open today?


----------



## arbolita

chicagoshannon said:


> Did the new bathrooms open today?



Nope, seems like it's been pushed back another 2 weeks.

Found an article with a number of pictures of the area though: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/fantasyland-news-seven-dwarfs-tangled_6712.html


----------



## 2Tiggies

arbolita said:


> Nope, seems like it's been pushed back another 2 weeks.
> 
> Found an article with a number of pictures of the area though: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/fantasyland-news-seven-dwarfs-tangled_6712.html



Thanks for that link 

Wow, that area is going to look amazing at night when they have all the lanterns on


----------



## bjakmom

arbolita said:


> Nope, seems like it's been pushed back another 2 weeks.
> 
> Found an article with a number of pictures of the area though: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/fantasyland-news-seven-dwarfs-tangled_6712.html



Thanks for that link!!  It looks awesome!  LOVE the tower and the lanterns!!
We ate upstairs at Columbia last month and watched them working - the finishing touches are really beautiful.
My DGrD20mos is going to freak over this - she has been obsessed with Tangled since she was just a few months old - knows all the songs lol.

Please Please Please let there be a meet and greet here - it won't make any sense to me if there isn't.


----------



## angelmichelle

Yay pictures!

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/fantasyland-news-seven-dwarfs-tangled.html

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/magic-kingdom-update-february-2013-part.html


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

angelmichelle said:
			
		

> Yay pictures!
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/fantasyland-news-seven-dwarfs-tangled.html
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2013/02/magic-kingdom-update-february-2013-part.html



The area seems quite large just for bathrooms.. 
Love the posters! Is one of the buildings a snuggly duckling?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Lorilais_mommie said:
			
		

> The area seems quite large just for bathrooms..
> Love the posters! Is one of the buildings a snuggly duckling?



It was rumored that there would also be an area for charging your electronics there too, do maybe that's why its bigger??


----------



## familygoboston

This is what the mine train area looked like last week when we visited. There were barriers all around it, which have the most adorable posters of the seven dwarfs interacting with various other Disney characters in a subtle way, like holding a "hunny" jar.
Right now the barriers pretty much cut off the "princess" part of Fantasyland from the Storybook circus.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Amazing! I do hope/wish they were doing more with the Rapunzel area, but it looks great.  I can't wait to see it in May!


----------



## andrewilley

familygoboston said:


> Right now the barriers pretty much cut off the "princess" part of Fantasyland from the Storybook circus.


 
They do open them sometimes. We were there for President's Weekend and were in the MK on that Sunday (early! We left around noon) and the walkway from Under the Sea to Dumbo was open which really made the area feel more complete. I can't wait to see how the whole land works once the walls are down.

My only criticism so far is the new castle rampart walls. They are very pretty, but they just stand alone in the middle of the grounds and they feel oddly redundant. It would have been better if they had completed the run of the wall to connect at both sides (i.e. near to Pinocchio, over to the old Snow White ride) with archways underneath to allow for guest flow. As it is, they just stop in the middle of nowhere.

Andre


----------



## Zuzu03

I was just there on Wednesday for the first time since last June and I have to agree with Andre, the new castle walls are a bit out of place to me and make it seem even more closed in.  It was pretty crowded and that whole area was really congested.  Hopefully once all of the construction walls are down it'll open things up a bit better.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I agree with the new castle walls being superfluous...

The Rapunzel area looks awesome and a nice resting area!  I can't believe it isn't more...I'm okay with it not being a meet and greet but just surprised so much theming for restrooms...and notnjustmso much theming but such a popular movie/princess...

Would have thought a little show with dancing around the village or something cute like that would have been a good fit...


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:


> I agree with the new castle walls being superfluous...
> 
> The Rapunzel area looks awesome and a nice resting area!  I can't believe it isn't more...I'm okay with it not being a meet and greet but just surprised so much theming for restrooms...and notnjustmso much theming but such a popular movie/princess...
> 
> Would have thought a little show with dancing around the village or something cute like that would have been a good fit...



How about Rappel With Rapunzel?


----------



## hollygolitely93

mesaboy2 said:


> How about Rappel With Rapunzel?



If only you were an imagineer...  
Area is so pretty I can see a food cart and table going up...I'd take my children's nap breaks right there...just give me a Mickey bar or better yet...a Starbucks


----------



## familygoboston

Time to head out to the Magic Kingdom:





...wait for the rope drop...





We started our visit with ETWB because it's newness and the length of the "show" cause lines of an hour or more later in the day.



*Enchanted Tales with Belle*

























ETB was a sweet and fun experience with lots of cool new effects, by constantly moving, the 20+ minute experience doesn't feel so long. Amazingly the cast manages to get the most out of their little helpers and then all the participants and kids who weren't invited to participate, are invited to parade around the room and stop to have a photo with Belle at the hearth. You can take your own photo too, so long as you don't use flash. A little book mark gift is given to everyone in the show and in the parade, and Belle runs off for dinner with her prince!

Next we hustle straight to UTS; this is a continuous loader so it moves quick and there is always FP if you arrive later and it's a long line.



*Under the Sea : Journey of the Little Mermaid*


























This ride is very gentle, similar to Pooh or Peter Pan. DD thought the pacing was so quick that you didn't get see the whole "scene" and dialogue at each section. Most folks know the story, but you sort of miss the jokes.

After this we went to Tomorrowland to visit a few old favorites (Space Mountain, Buzz Light Year, Wedway people mover and Laugh Factory) and then return to NFL at 11:30 AM just to look around and take photos.



*StoryBook Circus:*

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/644339_10200601647261468_381937595_n.jpg[img]

We didn't spend much time there, the rides and attractions are really for younger children, but the theming was really neat and it was worth a walk through by our family! It's a big improvement over Toon Town. There are many walls and ramparts set up to flow traffic around the NFL, soon when the Snow White Mine train is done, there will be good flow through NFL, but for now it's a bit of a bottle neck after 10:30...so we got in and out!



[B]Beasts castle:[/B]

[img]http://www.pbase.com/jklofft/image/149042702.jpg








*Entry door:*






*Gastons:*






We move onto Crystal Palace for lunch and then pooltime and a rest back at the BLT, then return at 4PM to grab FP's for Thunder Mountain, ride small world and have dinner at BOG.


----------



## familygoboston

We return to NFL for dinner at BOG...our wonderful travel agent from Travel Beyond, woke up at 5 AM to book this for us 180 days in advance while were away on an ABD in the Galapagos. I was so delighted when she got the ressie for me!

The lunch is still "walk in" and the line was about an hour long at 11:30 AM when we saw people lining up in the AM. There were people waiting on the bridge for "walk in" dinner reservations, they were there when we arrived and checked in and they were still there when we were escorted inside to our table about 10 minutes later. If you cant get ressies for dinner or score the new FP they are testing with WDW resort guests, be prepared for a looong wait!

*Be Our Guest Dinner:*

Girls "gargoyling" outside on the bridge to BOG






The Ballroom:


















The rose in the "West Wing"













Beast makes an appearance then is available after dinner for photos in the library:








Dessert cart at BOG:
















My daughters loved BOG; they felt theming made them feel like they were in their favorite childhood movie! The "effects" inside are really neat; The amazing chandelier, the "snow" outside the ballroom, the "torn" curtains and the holographic "rose" and the portrait that "changes" with the lightening in the West Wing. The beast is introduced as your "host and parades through waving, and you really DO feel like his guest! The West Wing has the cool effects, but is  a little dark and closed in, the Ballroom is the place to be, request it if you can! Don't forget to get a pic of the mosaic art work by the bathrooms, and listen to the suits of armor on the way out. 

After a huge, delicious dinner at BOG. we watch the Electric Light parade, then after running into friends with whom we took an ABD to Galapagos in August and coincidentally have FPs for Big Thunder Mountain for the exact same return  window- we ride BTM with our old friends!! After waving goodbye to them, we go to the Hall of Presidents for the last show...and 

...and now it is time for the fireworks!


----------



## angelmichelle

7DMT pictures...

http://damouse.com/2013/03/06/march...te-shows-off-new-fantasylands-roller-coaster/
http://damouse.com/2013/03/06/march...s-off-new-fantasylands-roller-coaster-part-2/


----------



## jenseib

angelmichelle said:


> 7DMT pictures...
> 
> http://damouse.com/2013/03/06/march...te-shows-off-new-fantasylands-roller-coaster/
> http://damouse.com/2013/03/06/march...s-off-new-fantasylands-roller-coaster-part-2/



both links come us not found.


----------



## phyllis1966

angelmichelle said:


> 7DMT pictures...
> 
> http://damouse.com/2013/03/06/march...te-shows-off-new-fantasylands-roller-coaster/
> http://damouse.com/2013/03/06/march...s-off-new-fantasylands-roller-coaster-part-2/



"Page Not Found"


----------



## angelmichelle

phyllis1966 said:


> "Page Not Found"



Bummer. 

... Tangled restrooms now open! http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-restroom-area-opens-in-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## AliceinMaryland

phyllis1966 said:


> "Page Not Found"



Just google damouse.  Those links are on the first page of the site.


----------



## awfullybigadventure

angelmichelle said:


> ... Tangled restrooms now open! http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-restroom-area-opens-in-the-magic-kingdom.htm



I know it's just a restroom area, but it is SO PRETTY!  I can't wait to see the details in person in April!


----------



## jkpmac

Just got back from a week in Magic kingdom, it's  1:50 am March 9, Atlantic time and I have been up since 5:30 am eastern on March 8,  including 4 hour flight and 4 hour drive, so sorry if this sounds  disjointed.    I did not get to spend as much time as I would have liked exploring the new fantasyland, but I can say a few things 1)  It rocks, all the nay sayers complaining about the Beast's Castle looking so fake,  It looked great to me especially at night.  Seeing Rapunzel's Tower from Liberty Square, not a problem,  it draws you towards fantasy land.   Besides as my grandma used to say, if you spend all your time looking up all you will get is bird *%$_+ in your eye and you will miss the 20 dollar  bill lying on the ground.  Finally a word about signature drinks, After tasting Butterbeer frozen and unfrozen, pumpkinjuice and Lefou's Brew,  The brew wins hands down.  Frozen Butterbeer was a distant second, but definately the best was the Brew.   Will post some pics after I get some sleep.


----------



## Sydnerella

Does nobody think that one of the big intents of the new Rapunzel area and elaborate theming is that with folks burning through cell batteries like nobody's business once FP+ is online, people need places to charge them and having a beautifully themed area for people to wait for their phones to charge is more Disney's style than having a boring restroom to gaze upon/hang at while you wait for your phone to charge up? People can make the most of this necessary break in touring time and kill 2 birds with one flush  This area acknowledges Disney's upcoming reliance on their guests to be smartphoned-up to fully enjoy their park experience.

Like it or not FP+ is coming so we all need to be buried in our smart phones at WDW now too.... The rest of life was not enough. when did interactive experience stop meaning being present in one's surroundings?!?!?

Yes, that is dissatisfaction you sense. I'm not so excited about the impending changes. I will assume that as with much, I am over-reacting and this will be fine... If not right away, I will figure it out and still have a blast!


----------



## Kimi313

Sydnerella said:


> Does nobody think that one of the big intents of the new Rapunzel area and elaborate theming is that with folks burning through cell batteries like nobody's business once FP+ is online, people need places to charge them and having a beautifully themed area for people to wait for their phones to charge is more Disney's style than having a boring restroom to gaze upon/hang at while you wait for your phone to charge up? People can make the most of this necessary break in touring time and kill 2 birds with one flush  This area acknowledges Disney's upcoming reliance on their guests to be smartphoned-up to fully enjoy their park experience.
> 
> Like it or not FP+ is coming so we all need to be buried in our smart phones at WDW now too.... The rest of life was not enough. when did interactive experience stop meaning being present in one's surroundings?!?!?
> 
> Yes, that is dissatisfaction you sense. I'm not so excited about the impending changes. I will assume that as with much, I am over-reacting and this will be fine... If not right away, I will figure it out and still have a blast!





By the pictures I've seen there doesn't seem to be a lot of outlets but that's pictures, are there a lot more "charging stations"?  Also if that is the intent I wish they would have put them under some shade. But I do agree it looks very beautiful there and I am sure some food carts will pop up soon.


----------



## arbolita

Walkway between New Fantasyland and Storybook Circus opened up today





(From @dibadisney on Twitter)


----------



## mom2rtk

arbolita said:


> Walkway between New Fantasyland and Storybook Circus opened up today



Any idea whether that is for good for just as needed? I know when we were there in December we found it open a couple times, but only one way, from FL into SC. Then the next day it would be closed again.


----------



## linzbear

mom2rtk said:


> Any idea whether that is for good for just as needed? I know when we were there in December we found it open a couple times, but only one way, from FL into SC. Then the next day it would be closed again.



I imagine it'll be open if they need the crowd flow for more capacity, and closed if they don't.2wqz


----------



## mesaboy2

linzbear said:
			
		

> I imagine it'll be open if they need the crowd flow for more capacity, and closed if they don't.2wqz



That's been the case so far.  The PP seems to be suggesting it's now open permanently--that's the question.


----------



## Berlioz70

arbolita said:


> Walkway between New Fantasyland and Storybook Circus opened up today



It should be open more often now than it used to be - hours were sent to CMs so they could know the correct way to direct Guest.


----------



## cindyfan

mesaboy2 said:


> That's been the case so far.  The PP seems to be suggesting it's now open permanently--that's the question.



I am also curious if it's a permanent thing?  
Any map I've seen (and it's not been many so I could be totally wrong) does not show this walkway.
I can't imagine that they wouldn't make it permanent!!  
Disney is all about controlling the flow of crowds and to not keep this open permanently would make a huge bottle neck all the time through the new castle walls.


----------



## mom2rtk

cindyfan said:


> I am also curious if it's a permanent thing?
> Any map I've seen (and it's not been many so I could be totally wrong) does not show this walkway.
> I can't imagine that they wouldn't make it permanent!!
> Disney is all about controlling the flow of crowds and to not keep this open permanently would make a huge bottle neck all the time through the new castle walls.



I think the idea is that it will eventually be permanent. But it has remained closed to allow access to the 7DMT construction area for workers. It has been open off and on for times of high traffic (back in December as an exit only from FL). The PP made it sound like maybe it had been permanently opened. It seems early for that, but I don't think we heard back enough to know for sure what the status is.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> I think the idea is that it will eventually be permanent. But it has remained closed to allow access to the 7DMT construction area for workers. It has been open off and on for times of high traffic (back in December as an exit only from FL). The PP made it sound like maybe it had been permanently opened. It seems early for that, but I don't think we heard back enough to know for sure what the status is.



, as usual.  

I'm going with *Berlioz*'s answer as the most correct so far.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sorry - I failed to mention an important factoid - it's to help with the spring crowds. It's not open all day, just specific hours, so it will likely close up again when the crowds lessen.


----------



## fab5friend99

I was there the afternoon of Thursday 3/14 and the walkway was not open and it should have been.  There was very little room to move around.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I saw a thread from andyman saying 7dwarves was 7 months behind...then saw on easywdw..Josh says possible late fall soft opening.  While no one can say for sure wondering if anyone has more clarity in whether they are ahead or behind?

Also, speculation on Fairy Tale Princesses?  I think I saw Cinderella and Rapunzel were definites.


----------



## michelle06

hollygolitely93 said:


> I saw a thread from andyman saying 7dwarves was 7 months behind...then saw on easywdw..Josh says possible late fall soft opening.  While no one can say for sure wondering if anyone has more clarity in whether they are ahead or behind?
> 
> Also, speculation on Fairy Tale Princesses?  I think I saw Cinderella and Rapunzel were definites.



On April 25, 2013, wdwmagic.com posted an update saying it would be early 2014.
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...seven-dwarfs-mine-train-construction-site.htm


----------



## andyman8

hollygolitely93 said:


> I saw a thread from andyman saying 7dwarves was 7 months behind...then saw on easywdw..Josh says possible late fall soft opening.  While no one can say for sure wondering if anyone has more clarity in whether they are ahead or behind?
> 
> Also, speculation on Fairy Tale Princesses?  I think I saw Cinderella and Rapunzel were definites.



Umm, I don't know if I said there were seven months behind (don't remember this thread), but a Nov. soft opening seems very, very, very optimistic. First, the official opening date was late 2013, than early 2014, now it's spring 2014, which can technically be any day up to June 21 (like we saw w/ WWoHP). That said, I think we will likely see soft opening sometimes during the end of 2013. 

Anyways, Disney themselves have admitted that construction is behind (they said this at last week's press event) and construction is 60% complete. Don't remember this thread but I think 7 months behind is a bit much.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Thanks...Andyman...I apologize if mistaken it was in a thread about the Epcot announcement and what the poster expected to hear which was that they Mine Coaster was behind...


----------



## Berlioz70

Some official updates from the Disney Parks Blog:

Track Completed at Seven Dwarfs Mine Train in New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## ses1230

Mine Train vehicle:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...train-ride-vehicle-delivered-to-wdi/18919.htm


----------



## wishing4PA

ses1230 said:


> Mine Train vehicle:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...train-ride-vehicle-delivered-to-wdi/18919.htm



It looks great!  
(I don't know why I was surprised to like it.  Of course I like it!  WDI rocks!)

I love the rivets/bands/whatever-you-call-them and the lantern!


----------



## SRUAlmn

So, I know we all know the CMs can often give out information with varying degrees of truthfulness, but I had to laugh at my most recent conversation with one on the phone.  I had called to get info and rates for the Princess Half Marathon Weekend in February.

CM:  Oh, so you're going to get to try out the new Mine Coaster.
Me:  Oh really?  It'll be open in February?
CM:  They said 2014.
Me:  Yes, I thought they said late Spring or early Summer 2014?
CM:  No, it's going to be open soon.  They're almost finished.



I know it's "possible," but they really shouldn't be telling people this!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Any "new" word on when the mine train might open?  I know that the last thing I read was Spring, 2014.  We'll be there May 24th to June 7th next year and would love to experience it.


----------



## mesaboy2

mickeystoontown said:


> Any "new" word on when the mine train might open?  *I know that the last thing I read was Spring, 2014.*  We'll be there May 24th to June 7th next year and would love to experience it.



Nope, that's still the official target.


----------



## mickeystoontown

mesaboy2 said:


> Nope, that's still the official target.



That's what I figured since I hadn't read otherwise.  Oh well, we'll be back in 2015 if it's not open during our 2014 trip.


----------



## mesaboy2

mickeystoontown said:


> That's what I figured since I hadn't read otherwise.  Oh well, we'll be back in 2015 if it's not open during our 2014 trip.



I like your chances, honestly.  We'll see.


----------



## mickeystoontown

mesaboy2 said:


> I like your chances, honestly.  We'll see.



I hope that you're right.


----------



## Goofydad354

Keeping my fingers crossed for the first week of March


----------

